# Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos!



## necho (17 Dic 2011)

Abro este hilo para que los novatos, curiosos o indecisos expongan todas sus dudas.

En este subforo la gente es muy enrollada y deseosa de hablar sobre monedas. Así que no os cortéis y preguntad! :X

Datos de interés:


Dónde comprar oro y plata?

- Aquí en este mismo subforo hay foreros que venden oro y plata a buenos precios y cuentan con buen surtido. Pasaros por "Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III). 

Si os interesa la oferta de algún forero en especial y queréis ver sus referencias también tenemos un hilo propio para estos menesteres:

"Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros"

"Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)"


- En Alemania. País en donde la inversión en oro y plata está muy arraigada y en donde hay infinidad de tiendas.
El conforero *Atanor* amablemente nos hace una compilación de las tiendas que suelen enviar a España. Iros al apartado "Tiendas alemanas en donde comprar oro y plata". También hay más información de interés para novatos y no tanto acerca de la compra de oro y plata.


Bibliografía

"Guia para invertir en oro y plata" de Michael Maloney.

Podéis conseguir este libro tanto en inglés como en español.

Español:

- Amazon USA

- California SpanishBooks. Aceptan PayPal y envían a la UE (yo lo compré allí), además de atenderte en español ya que son hispanos. Tarda un huevo en llegar (~1 mes), pero al final llega. Sólo 12 EUR al cambio con envío incluido.

Inglés:

- Amazon USA

- California SpanishBooks


Web/blogs acerca de inversión en oro y plata

- "Invertir en oro y plata" blog del conforero *Atanor.*

- portaloro.com Recomendada por el conforero *Solido*.


Mensajes interesantes escritos por conforeros

- Antes de invertir en oro y plata tendríamos que hacernos una serie de preguntas. El conforero *Fran69* nos dice cuales.

- Karlillos o bullion de 1 oz de plata pura? El conforero *Vigobay* nos lo explica su "RATIO K/OP (karlillo/onza de plata)" para ayudarnos a decidir.

- Monedas o lingotes? Bullion común o de colección? El conforero *Miaavg* se enrolla y nos da su opinón.

- Monedas sin Premium. Ya lo tienes claro, quieres invertir/refugiarte en plata pero pasas de diseños y demás cosas raras que encarecen el precio de la moneda. Tú lo que quieres es comprar la moneda con precio más cercano a la cotización de la onza de plata en EUR. *fff* nos dice cuales son las que menor premium tienen.

- Monedas con Premium I: Kookaburras. Has pasado ya la etapa de comprar las monedas con precio más cercano al spot? Buscas "algo más"? *fff* nos hace una reseña de monedas asequibles y con encanto. 

- Monedas con Premium II: Lunares por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium III: Britannias por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium IV: Koalas por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium V: Wildlife canadienses por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium VI: Pandas por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium VII: Kiwis por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium VIII: Onzas Africanas por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium XIX: Canguros por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium X: Precolombinas por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium XI: Fiji Taku  por *Goldmaus*

- Onzas de plata conmemorativas I : Rusia por *makokillo*


----------



## 123456 (17 Dic 2011)

Recordar a la gente que a partir del 1 de enero pueden volver a comprar monedas en tiendas alemanas a muy uenos precios,a ver cuanto tardamos en llenar el cupo de IVA intrcomunitario,por lo menos dos meses de bula je je je

Ejemplos
Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Seguir vosotros.....


----------



## Useem (17 Dic 2011)

ya lo he posteado en otro hilo, libros para el tema de oro

en ingles 

Amazon.com: Rich Dad's Advisors: Guide to Investing In Gold and Silver: Protect Your Financial Future (9780446510998): Michael Maloney: Books

in spanish

Amazon.com: Guia para invertir en oro y plata (Guide to Investing in Gold and Silver) (Spanish Edition) (Rich Dad Advisors) (Padre Rico Advisors) (9786071105349): Michael Maloney: Books


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Dic 2011)

Pillo sitio. Ademas, en mi firma teneis el enlace a la pagina de Atanor, que resolvera un monton de dudas


----------



## Uriel (17 Dic 2011)

Cojo sitio y doy las gracias por el nuevo hilo!


----------



## Xandros (17 Dic 2011)

Mil gracias a todos los que se van animando. Intento ir leyendo todos los post y toda la información que puedo, pero se desperdiga todo demasiado.
Llevo ya un par de meses siguiendoos porque estoy interesandome en este mundillo (cada vez más), aunque mi presupuesto es algo limitado, disfruto aprendiendo con vosotros!
Asi que voy tomando nota y aprendiendo de cara al año 2012 que quiero hacerlo bien


----------



## necho (17 Dic 2011)

He añadido enlaces de interés.


----------



## Xandros (17 Dic 2011)

Mi afán es el de coleccionismo, sobre todo las monedas de plata (heredé un lote de duros de plata de mi abuelo, a los que añadí karlillos), ultimamente me ha dado por las monedas de plata bullión, pero también trato de cuidar mi bolsillo dentro de lo que cabe.
He empezando comprando algunas monedas de 2011/2012 (kookaburras, panda, koala lunar - gracias Necho-).

La cuestión que tengo por ahora: Si quiero conseguir monedas de años anteriores ¿A donde acudiriais? ¿O que me recomendariais?. Además en mi ciudad sólo encontre una tienda que vendiera esas bullión y me pedia cifras de 40-50€ según monedas... Ebay tampoco lo veo muy claro...


----------



## Atanor (17 Dic 2011)

Os dejo la dirección de mi web donde voy recopilando información útil para invertir en metales: http://invertiroroyplata.wordpress.com/


----------



## fff (17 Dic 2011)

Xandros dijo:


> La cuestión que tengo por ahora: Si quiero conseguir monedas de años anteriores ¿A donde acudiriais? ¿O que me recomendariais?. Además en mi ciudad sólo encontre una tienda que vendiera esas bullión y me pedia cifras de 40-50€ según monedas... Ebay tampoco lo veo muy claro...



Pues si no te convencen esos precios, no busques más. Es lo que valen. Canguros y Kookaburras de años anteriores "valen eso" de momento. Espérate al año que viene y ya veras como suben. Mira lo que cuestan las britanias. O los kiwis. Y ya si quieres alucinar, pregunta por los pandas.


----------



## pep007 (17 Dic 2011)

Gracias necho por este hilo, hay que seguir evangelizando, que todavia queda mucho infiel por ahi.

Por cierto tu avatar no deja de recordarme a A&C, no seras tu verdad?

PD.: para pomperos: A&C forero del megalitico llamado Arte y Cultura, era como bobojista pero en inteligente.


----------



## necho (17 Dic 2011)

Xandros dijo:


> Mi afán es el de coleccionismo, sobre todo las monedas de plata (heredé un lote de duros de plata de mi abuelo, a los que añadí karlillos), ultimamente me ha dado por las monedas de plata bullión, pero también trato de cuidar mi bolsillo dentro de lo que cabe.
> He empezando comprando algunas monedas de 2011/2012 (kookaburras, panda, koala lunar - gracias Necho-).
> 
> La cuestión que tengo por ahora: Si quiero conseguir monedas de años anteriores ¿A donde acudiriais? ¿O que me recomendariais?. Además en mi ciudad sólo encontre una tienda que vendiera esas bullión y me pedia cifras de 40-50€ según monedas... Ebay tampoco lo veo muy claro...





fff dijo:


> Pues si no te convencen esos precios, no busques más. Es lo que valen. Canguros y Kookaburras de años anteriores "valen eso" de momento. Espérate al año que viene y ya veras como suben. Mira lo que cuestan las britanias. O los kiwis. Y ya si quieres alucinar, pregunta por los pandas.



Xandros, es que las bullion con premium o de diseño son como el vino, entre más viejas no ya más buenas, sino más caras porque ya han ido saliendo de las tiendas y sólo la venden particulares (algunas tiendas también pero se suben en la parra). Y allí cada quien va pidiendo lo que considera adecuado. Si 40-50 EUR te parece caro pues ves lo que piden por Lunares de la serie 1° o por Pandas del año 2000 o anteriores y lo flipas.

Te ofrezco una Kooka del 92' 2 oz BU (Brilliant Uncirculated) con su certificado y caja (de madera) originales por 100 EUR puesta en casa. Cara?


----------



## necho (17 Dic 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Gracias necho por este hilo, hay que seguir evangelizando, que todavia queda mucho infiel por ahi.
> 
> Por cierto tu avatar no deja de recordarme a A&C, no seras tu verdad?
> 
> PD.: para pomperos: A&C forero del megalitico llamado Arte y Cultura, era como bobojista pero en inteligente.



No. No soy A&C.

Un saludo!


----------



## Xandros (17 Dic 2011)

fff dijo:


> Pues si no te convencen esos precios, no busques más. Es lo que valen. Canguros y Kookaburras de años anteriores "valen eso" de momento. Espérate al año que viene y ya veras como suben. Mira lo que cuestan las britanias. O los kiwis. Y ya si quieres alucinar, pregunta por los pandas.





necho dijo:


> Xandros, es que las bullion con premium o de diseño son como el vino, entre más viejas no ya más buenas, sino más caras porque ya han ido saliendo de las tiendas y sólo la venden particulares (algunas tiendas también pero se suben en la parra). Y allí cada quien va pidiendo lo que considera adecuado. Si 40-50 EUR te parece caro pues ves lo que piden por Lunares de la serie 1° o por Pandas del año 2000 o anteriores y lo flipas.
> 
> Te ofrezco una Kooka del 92' 2 oz BU (Brilliant Uncirculated) con su certificado y caja (de madera) originales por 100 EUR puesta en casa. Cara?



Bueeeenoooo, me habeis convencido, viendolo con perspectiva os tengo que dar toda la razón :rolleye:.
Esa Kooka del 92' :baba:... Me haria con ella encantado, sólo que se me ha acabado el presupuesto que le dedico a mi colección hasta dentro de un mes como minimo :o


----------



## fran69 (17 Dic 2011)

Hola, buenas noches, antes un forero ya ha separado el bullion como inversion pura y dura y el bullion como coleccion/inversion, ademas muy acertadamente.

Voy a dar mi impresion sobre los metales, soy coleccionista desde hace 20 años y hasta hace 2 años nunca habia vendido una pieza de lo que habia comprado.
Desde luego en esos mas de 20 años coleccionando/invirtiendo el enfoque va cambiando, ademas opino que es bueno, pues por ejemplo te diria que en los años 90 cuando empece compraba columnarios ( una moneda entre mis preferidas) a buenos precios con relacion a los actuales,,, desde 2004/5 deje de hacerlo pues por unas modas que no vienen al cuento se pusieron de moda entre la nueva ola de coleccionistas pudientes,, reventaron los precios pagando autenticas barbaridades y encima el 60% de los que ciculan son falsos,, (chinos) pero falsos, falsos de cojones!!!! de una calidad de falsos que solo en España hay un par de personas, numismaticos como la copa de un pino, que son capaces de detectarlos,, ( Cayon y Juan Carlos Miro) ellos han escrito libros sobre ello.
Desde luego,, con esa explosion de precios el cuerpo te pide,, VENDE ,,, siempre guardas piezas que para uno son INVENDIBLES, osea que NUNCA se venderan y si quieren mis hijos que lo hagan ellos,,, YO NO .... pero vendi un 80% de todos los que tenia,, y a precios buenisimos,, reinvertiendo en bullion,, osea, la nueva moda, que venia.
Desde luego el bullion a mi parecer esta bien definido, en bullion de inversion, o de coleccionismo/inversion, creo se debe tener ambos, eso siempre es lo primero que se tiene que preguntar uno cuando compra una pieza...¿ Para que compro yo una onza de plata? .. hasta que no encuentres esa respuesta,,, NUNCA COMPRES NADA.
En mi caso la respuesta la encontre,,, Sera mi jubilacion y una gran fuente de ahorro costante, pues esta demostrado que cuando te metes en esto, ahorras el 1000% mas que si lo haces con papelitos de coleres,, simplemente es cuestion de avaricia/placer/nose,, cada uno tendera a alguna sensacion diferente, pero ahorrar, te aseguro que ahorras muchisimo mas asi,, ademas con dinero honesto y real, nada de ciencia-ficcion.
Desde el principio y cuando tube claro para que queria comprar metales preciosos, entonces enpece a pensar, en : ¿Cual sera la manera de desinvertir todos los metales que estoy acumulando? ¿Me hare comerciante yo en el futuro, vendere en ebay, vendere a las tiendas que he ido comprando??? nose, cada uno debe de preguntarse esto,, pues es la segunda principal pregunta que se ha de hacer antes de EMPEZAR A COMPRAR.
En mi larga carrera compradora ( digo larga porque habra aqui coleccionistas que lleven muchisimo mas de 20/22 años que yo traigo, pero contando enque tengo 42, es mas de media vida metido en esto,, que no esta mal) siempre he comprado mas o menos a un 50% de inversion en Oro y Plata, y he mantenido ese tanto por ciento durante todos estos años, pero creo firmemente ( y pese a todo siempre me gusto mas el oro que la plata) que ahora se va a producir un cambio significativo y mi consejo esque se invierta entre un 80% sino mas, en PLATA, y digo esto y yo aun no he empezado a decantar tan brutalmente la balanza a favor de la plata,, pero en ello estoy.
Los motivos son muchos,variados y algunos variopintos, se han comentado en infinidad de ocasiones aqui en estos foros, y todos ellos son acertados,, la correlacion de 1/16 oro plata historica tendra que volver, el que solo se extraiga una onza de oro por cada 10 de plata de la tierra, es un ratio a tener en cuenta, el que el oro se almacena y no se consume y la plata se esfuma en mil y una tecnologia, enque no existen practicamente minas de plata, sino que se extrae como sub_producto de otros metales sobre todo el cobre, con lo cual si la economia repunta, se extrae mas plata pero asu vez se fabrican mas moviles y por lo cual se consume y si la economia se estanca y no se necesita sacar cobre,, pues no sale Plata, con lo cual la oferta mengua,, nose muchas cosas son,, pero este dia 31 de diciembre de 2011,, apartir de las campanadas de nochevieja y con algun wisky que otro en elcuerpo y cuando ya uno se pone contentito y con las mejillas como el ferrari de Alonso,,,DECIDIRE EMPEZARE A COMPRAR PLATA y abandonare la compra del metal amarillo casi casi al completo,,, y ,, hasta incluso derivare parte de la inversion en oro que tengo hacia la Plata, es mi gran apuesta,, y me a costado grandes conflictos internos,, pues siempre he sido un enamorado del oro, pero creo es lo que toca. Tampoco nadie se podria creer hace 20 años o menos, muchos menos, que el ORO adelantara al precio del Platino,,, peroooo mira por donde.

¿ Sera algun dia el eterno segundon, "el oro de los pobres",,, el numero uno?????

¿ Cuando entres a meta el primero???? ¿¿ Te colgaran una medalla de plata????
Nose,, ya se vera!!!


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Dic 2011)

Yo quiero empezar a invertir, porque tengo unos ahorrillos, y me niego a meterlos en el banco, como no puedo montar una empresa, prefiero invertirlo, en plata, oro o lo que sea.
Pero veo todavia gente muy exceptica, todavia la gente en España cree que es más ventajoso meterse en un plan de pensiones, o invertir en ladrillo hipotecandose a 40 años.
A mi las monedas me gustan, me gusta la numismatica desde siempre, pero solamente dos o tres monedas de oro, y 2 de plata.
Pero ahora quiero lanzarme a ahorrar todos los meses algo de dinero, e invertirlo.
Esta claro, que pase lo que pase, siempre será mejor invertir tu dinero en oro,plata, antes que dejarlo en el banco.
Pero la gente no lo entiende, siempre ve el oro como una pérdida, y ven que si no cobran un dividendo cada cierto tiempo estas perdiendo dinero.


----------



## fff (18 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yla gente no lo entiende, siempre ve el oro como una pérdida, y ven que si no cobran un dividendo cada cierto tiempo estas perdiendo dinero.



La gente ni lo tiene que entender ni lo tiene que saber...


----------



## vigobay (18 Dic 2011)

_Post editado para que no quede tan tocho y que los recién llegados entiendan bien los términos burbujiles habituales._

Desde hace más de un año uso un ratio particular para invertir en plata y al que yo le llamo *RATIO K/OP (karlillo/onza de plata)*. Esto explicado básicamente es el valor o número de karlillos que se necesitan para comprar una onza de plata pura tipo Filarmónica o Maple que suelen ser las más baratas

Karlillo: moneda de plata del BDE de 12 euros con 18 gr de plata de pureza 925. (equivale a 16,65 gr. de plata pura)
Onza de plata: moneda de plata pura de 31,10 gramos
Premium: sobreprecio que se paga por encima del valor del spot de la plata por el valor añadido de ser plata amonedada. (este premium varía en función de tirada, si es de colección, si viene con cápsula plástica protectora, etc...)

Mi opinión personal es que si el *RATIO K/OP * está por debajo de 2/1 se debe de comprar plata en onzas o en el caso de tener Karlillos sale más a cuenta HACER EL CAMBIO A ONZA BULLION. En este caso siempre que sea un dinero que no esté destinado a liquidez inmediata porque en ese caso es mejor tenerlo siempre en karlillos porque los puedes ingresar en el banco el mismo día o en poco más vía foro (por más del valor del facial), pero a partir de ahí todo lo demás es mejor cambiarlo si el ratio es menor incluyendo gastos de envío. Ojo que a corto plazo puede salir mal pero estamos hablando de inversión a medio-largo plazo. 

*EN ESTOS MOMENTOS EL RATIO K/OP ya está 2/1 más o menos así que si baja un poquito más puede interesar vender los karlillos a precios de mercado en el hilo BID-ASK pero esto puede ir variando.*
*
Otra recomendación sería que cada uno seamos nuestro propio banco central*. Este banco central desde mi punto de vista debería de estar diversificado y no ser sólo a base de metales. Un ejemplo sería este:

Unos eurillos en billetes (lo de X o no X no lo veo tan importante)
Una cantidad en Francos suizos o divisa extranjera según preferencias
KARLILLOS como reserva estratégica de liquidez o si la plata sube también como inversión.
Metales de inversión con porcentajes que podrán variar en función de las cotizaciones (aquí entrarían karlillos para inversión, onzas de plata y monedas de oro pequeñas).
Si eres guanista puedes meter un dinerillo que puedas permitirte perder en un ETF ultraproshort tipo SRTY. (ojo que como el sistema financiero puede petar cualquier inversión de este tipo nunca será segura porque es dinero papel).
Y por supuesto muchos latunes.

Otra idea que quería comentaros es que si quieres comprar onzas de plata y consigues Kookaburras y Pandas pagando un premium inferior a 2 euros extras respecto a la onza más barata no dudes entrar en ellas. A mayor premium de 2 euros dependerá del año en cuestión y de la moneda(por ejemplo no son lo mismo kookaburras del 2010 y anteriores que a partir del 2011 que las tiradas han aumentado a 500000 anuales y que son más difíciles de conseguir).

En fin, perdonad que haya alguna idea off-topic.Todo lo que quiero explicaros en este post se resumiría más o menos en:

*Tengamos cada uno nuestro propio banco central (o cada familia o clan familiar)*
*EL RATIO K/OP (karlillo/onza de plata)* Si es menor de 2/1 suelta los Karillos y compra onzas de plata (hay también la alternativa de comprar oro si baja a 1200-1400).
*En el caso de invertir en oro mejor moneda que lingote y mejor moneda pequeña que grande con una aleación tipo kruger o similar.*
*Si eres guanista de pro ponte corto en bolsa a medio-largo plazo*
*Si vas a comprar plata y consigues Kookas o Pandas con premium menor de 2 euros sobre la onza de plata más barata, quédate con las kookas o Pandas sin dudarlo*


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Dic 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> *EL RATIO K/OP y algunas ideas para estos momentos delicados*
> 
> Que gran idea Necho creando este hilo y veo que se están animando a participar y compartir sus ideas gente con muchas tablas y con una visión de futuro muy grande de la que todos podemos aprender. Hay muchos foreros de enorme categoría y de total confianza por lo que a los nuevos les diré que están en un buen sitio con buena gente.
> 
> ...



Me hablas de karlillo y me suena a chino, y lo 2/1 a pelicula de ficcion y no te digo premium, no hay algun manual para los dummies o post para dummies, estoy por comprarme el manual de guia invertir oro pero no se si explican lo que dices en tu post.
perdon por parecer estupida pero todo me suena a chino


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (18 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo quiero empezar a invertir, porque tengo unos ahorrillos, y me niego a meterlos en el banco, como no puedo montar una empresa, prefiero invertirlo, en plata, oro o lo que sea.
> Pero veo todavia gente muy exceptica, todavia la gente en España cree que es más ventajoso meterse en un plan de pensiones, o invertir en ladrillo hipotecandose a 40 años.
> A mi las monedas me gustan, me gusta la numismatica desde siempre, pero solamente dos o tres monedas de oro, y 2 de plata.
> Pero ahora quiero lanzarme a ahorrar todos los meses algo de dinero, e invertirlo.
> ...



A mi las commodities, entre ellas el oro, como medio de inversión, no me desagradan. Pero es evidente que tienen también sus inconvenientes.

Por ejemplo, respecto a bienes inmuebles:

¿Puedes alquilar el oro?

¿Puedes montar una empresa en el oro?

¿Puedes plantar algo en el oro?

¿Puedes vivir en el oro?

¿Puedes (igual que traspasas un bar o una peluquería) traspasar el oro?

Además, el oro tiene una ventaja que da que pensar ienso: (paradójico, pero cierto como la vida misma): no paga IVA.


----------



## vigobay (18 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Me hablas de karlillo y me suena a chino, y lo 2/1 a pelicula de ficcion y no te digo premium, no hay algun manual para los dummies o post para dummies, estoy por comprarme el manual de guia invertir oro pero no se si explican lo que dices en tu post.
> perdon por parecer estupida pero todo me suena a chino



Post editado y simplificado

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/270404-dudas-acerca-de-comprar-oro-y-plata-que-comprar-donde-chollos-etc-aqui-te-las-resolvemos-2.html#post5463383


----------



## Dekalogo10 (18 Dic 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> _Post editado para que no quede tan tocho y que los recién llegados entiendan bien los términos burbujiles habituales._
> 
> Desde hace más de un año uso un ratio particular para invertir en plata y al que yo le llamo *RATIO K/OP (karlillo/onza de plata)*. Esto explicado básicamente es el valor o número de karlillos que se necesitan para comprar una onza de plata pura tipo Filarmónica o Maple que suelen ser las más baratas
> 
> ...



Se encuentran todavía carlillos de 12 €?. A qué precio normalmente?, porque para entender tu ratio carlillo/onza hay que saber lo primero (el precio de la onza de plata lo sabe cualquiera). 

Actualmente, encuentras Philarmonics, Eagles y Maples a poco más de 26 euros por moneda de 1 Oz, pongamos 28 si compras 10 onzas con portes incluidos. Con 2 euros más no te llega para una kooka ni un panda. 

Hace semanas que oigo hablar del guano, pero no tenía puñetera idea de qué era (ahora sigo sin tenerla). 

Yo tampoco sé todavía qué es un latun...imagino que serán latas de atún para mentalidades madmaxistas apocalípticas. 

Hace poco que me he iniciado en metales, un par de semanas, llevo una colección de pesos mexicanos de diferentes épocas, maples, eagles, Noah's Ark, filarmónicas, ...y alguna gente próxima empiezan a mirarme de forma rara...

Lo del oro...el soporte de 1600 (dólares/onza) debería funcionar, de hecho aguanta aunque sea ligeramente por debajo. Si baja a 1200 no te preocupes que ya nos encargaremos de espabilarnos 

O sea, que normalmente pones unos post brillantes, y este, destinado a novatos en la inversión de metal, te has cubierto de gloria (así al revés). O sea, ni yo te entiendo nada, y menos el que quiera iniciarse en eso. Una clase magistral.


----------



## skifi (18 Dic 2011)

Carámbanos, necho, ya hubiera querido yo encontrarme un hilo como este la primera vez que llegué por aquí, esto le va a simplificar la vida a más de uno 

Además, los aportes que se han ido colgando a continuación tampoco tienen desperdicio. Este se va a volver pronto un hilo de chincheta, al tiempo...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (18 Dic 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Recordar a la gente que a partir del 1 de enero pueden volver a comprar monedas en tiendas alemanas a muy uenos precios,a ver cuanto tardamos en llenar el cupo de IVA intrcomunitario,por lo menos dos meses de bula je je je
> 
> Ejemplos
> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> ...




Eso. La plata paga IVA. En Alemania solo pagan un 7 % de IVA, es España se paga más. 

Qué pasa cuando llega a España?. Debes abonar la diferencia?. Hay problemas habitualmente?. 




DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo quiero empezar a invertir, porque tengo unos ahorrillos, y me niego a meterlos en el banco, como no puedo montar una empresa, prefiero invertirlo, en plata, oro o lo que sea.
> Pero veo todavia gente muy exceptica, todavia la gente en España cree que es más ventajoso meterse en un plan de pensiones, o invertir en ladrillo hipotecandose a 40 años.
> A mi las monedas me gustan, me gusta la numismatica desde siempre, pero solamente dos o tres monedas de oro, y 2 de plata.
> Pero ahora quiero lanzarme a ahorrar todos los meses algo de dinero, e invertirlo.
> ...



Joder, el dilema entre montar una empresa o comprar dos monedas de plata es muy fuerte y no resiste comparación. 

Hoy día no se puede vivir al margen de todo. Hasta para pagar la plata necesitas una cuenta, hacer transferencias o pagar con tarjeta o Paypal. 

No se trata de ser escéptico aparte de que hay opiniones para todos los gustos y respetables. Se trata de ser realista. Puedes ser "metalero" con un depósito en un banco, una cuenta en divisas en el extranjero y un plan de pensiones. Yo tengo uno desde hace 23 años...lo tiro por la ventana?. 

Más que nada, conviene ser abierto de mente y combinar varios productos. Una cosa no va reñida con la otra.



Dr. Mabuse dijo:


> A mi las commodities, entre ellas el oro, como medio de inversión, no me desagradan. Pero es evidente que tienen también sus inconvenientes.
> 
> Por ejemplo, respecto a bienes inmuebles:
> 
> ...



Este es otro de los interrogantes del bullion. Que en caso de necesidad, no es tan fácil de colocar. Ya de entrada te ofrecen unos precios bastante por debajo de lo que se vende. Y eso en un mercado que -hoy por hoy - tiene demanda. No quiero ni pensar en un mercado en que no existieran ya las tiendas "compro oro" y en caso de necesidad tuya de venderlo.

Por último, creo que puede ser una buena opción invertir en metales a largo plazo, pero no está reñido con lo que llevamos la mayoría a cuestas (una nómina domiciliada, planes de pensiones, hipotecas, depósitos, inversiones en bolsa, futuros y demás, tarjetas...). 

Si no está todo en el mismo cesto perfecto, es una forma de asegurarse de que no lo perderás todo. El diversificar en definitiva se trata de alcanzar un equilibrio personal en los bienes y objetivos de cada uno según sus posibilidades. 

Una felicitación a la iniciativa de crear este hilo y a los expertos del hilo que nos ayudan con sus opiniones.


----------



## vigobay (18 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Se encuentran todavía carlillos de 12 €?. A qué precio normalmente?, porque para entender tu ratio carlillo/onza hay que saber lo primero (el precio de la onza de plata lo sabe cualquiera).
> 
> Actualmente, encuentras Philarmonics, Eagles y Maples a poco más de 26 euros por moneda de 1 Oz, pongamos 28 si compras 10 onzas con portes incluidos. Con 2 euros más no te llega para una kooka ni un panda.
> 
> ...



Bueno, si "no has entendido nada" me tranquiliza porque entonces sé que no es por mi post sino porque tienes un problema de lectura comprensiva bastante grave ya que tienes al final incluído un resumen que te vuelvo a copiar.

Tengamos cada uno nuestro propio banco central (o cada familia o clan familiar)
EL RATIO K/OP (karlillo/onza de plata) Si es menor de 2/1 suelta los Karillos y compra onzas de plata (hay también la alternativa de comprar oro si baja a 1200-1400).
En el caso de invertir en oro mejor moneda que lingote y mejor moneda pequeña que grande con una aleación tipo kruger o similar.
Si eres guanista de pro ponte corto en bolsa a medio-largo plazo
Si vas a comprar plata y consigues Kookas o Pandas con premium menor de 2 euros sobre la onza de plata más barata, quédate con las kookas o Pandas sin dudarlo

De todos modos, sin acritud y con ánimo de darte facilidades te aclaro alguno de los puntos que consultas porque prefiero eso que molestarme por tu comentario de clase magistral y de que no has entendido nada. Gracias a Dios tengo mucha paciencia por lo que no me lo tomo a mal y además hoy tengo tiempo. Yo desde luego no actuaría de ese modo pero allá cada uno... pero piensa que puedes quitar las ganas de que te ayuden con esa actitud.

En el post original tienes un enlace directo al hilo de este foro con los precios de compra-venta actuales. Para que te hagas una idea se están vendiendo a precios que oscilan entre 13,5 y 14,50, pero esto puede ir variando. Hay ofertas y demandas a otros precios pero que normalmente no se cruzan. Tienes también un hilo de monedas de 12 euros del BDE.

En mi post original estaba enlazado el hilo del bid-ask pero te lo copio mejor separado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/235090-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-ii-32.html

Y el hilo de las monedas de 12 euros del BDE:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/190908-comprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-468.html

Respecto a las kookas, si es posible encontrar puntualmente kookas del 2012 con premium de menos de 2 euros aunque el problema es que normalmente si la tienda está en Alemania tendrás que esperar al 2012. Hablando de eso el precio que te marcan en las tiendas alemanas va incluído IVA por lo que sólo te queda añadir el transporte. No hay aduanas así que ese es el precio final.

Y el término foril de guano es una palabra muy usada en el foro y se trata de las caquitas de los murciélagos que huelen terriblemente mal.








Enhorabuena por lo de los latunes que lo has pillado perfectamente sin ayuda


----------



## Takolo (19 Dic 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Bueno, si "no has entendido nada" me tranquiliza porque entonces sé que no es por mi post sino porque tienes un problema de lectura comprensiva bastante grave ya que tienes al final incluído un resumen que te vuelvo a copiar.
> 
> Tengamos cada uno nuestro propio banco central (o cada familia o clan familiar)
> EL RATIO K/OP (karlillo/onza de plata) Si es menor de 2/1 suelta los Karillos y compra onzas de plata (hay también la alternativa de comprar oro si baja a 1200-1400)....
> ...


----------



## Visalleras (19 Dic 2011)

olle cholo me parece que tute refieres a tener 2 karilillos y una onza y que no es que no sea eso ni un raito en peso sino que amigo se refiere a ratio en precio es decir que si una onza cuesta 3 karlillos compres karlillos (de 12) y que si 3 karlillos cuestan dos onzas compres onzas

evidentemente canjeando karlillos

que bien eh


----------



## Takolo (19 Dic 2011)

Visalleras dijo:


> olle cholo me parece que tute refieres a tener 2 karilillos y una onza y que no es que no sea eso ni un raito en peso sino que amigo se refiere a ratio en precio es decir que si una onza cuesta 3 karlillos compres karlillos (de 12) y que si 3 karlillos cuestan dos onzas compres onzas
> 
> evidentemente canjeando karlillos
> 
> que bien eh



Tienes razón, muchas gracias. (Me faltaba todavía un par de cafés :S )


----------



## duval81 (19 Dic 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Bueno, si "no has entendido nada" me tranquiliza porque entonces sé que no es por mi post sino porque tienes un problema de lectura comprensiva bastante grave ya que tienes al final incluído un resumen que te vuelvo a copiar.
> 
> Tengamos cada uno nuestro propio banco central (o cada familia o clan familiar)
> EL RATIO K/OP (karlillo/onza de plata) Si es menor de 2/1 suelta los Karillos y compra onzas de plata (hay también la alternativa de comprar oro si baja a 1200-1400).
> ...



Yo llevo menos de 2 meses en el foro y te he entendido perfectamente. 
Así que si alguien no ha entendido nada es que no ha leído absolutamente nada de los hilos de oro y plata.
Otra cosa es que no se haya entendido algo en concreto, pero ¿todo?

Yo he visto kookas del 2012 a 28 euros así que como dices efectivamente se consiguen.

El que no entienda lo del guano, es que no sabe lo que significa la palabra, la rae es tu amiga:
Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición

Por cierto, a mí lo de irse al guano me parece parcialmente incorrecto, porque el guano es tremendamente apreciado como abono.


gracias por tus aportaciones


Edito: este post pretende ser más un apoyo a tus aportaciones que una crítica hacia los que opinan que es demasiado complejo.


----------



## duval81 (19 Dic 2011)

Takolo dijo:


> vigobay dijo:
> 
> 
> > Bueno, si "no has entendido nada" me tranquiliza porque entonces sé que no es por mi post sino porque tienes un problema de lectura comprensiva bastante grave ya que tienes al final incluído un resumen que te vuelvo a copiar.
> ...


----------



## DVD1975 (19 Dic 2011)

Alguien sabe como comprar monedas en alemania online, si sale rentable, he visto que hay estafas a traves de internet, y si envian a España y si sale rentable supongo que los gastos de seguro y envio son caros.
Ya me he embarcado en la compra de oro monedas, pero como ya me estoy planificando mi futuro quiero saber más y aprender más y quiero saber si hay algun curso online, o pagina, o alguien que me pueda asesorar, estoy por estudiar un grado superior de joyeria, para saber más alguien sabe como especializarse gracias.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Alguien sabe como comprar monedas en alemania online, si sale rentable, he visto que hay estafas a traves de internet, y si envian a España y si sale rentable supongo que los gastos de seguro y envio son caros.
> Ya me he embarcado en la compra de oro monedas, pero como ya me estoy planificando mi futuro quiero saber más y aprender más y quiero saber si hay algun curso online, o pagina, o alguien que me pueda asesorar, estoy por estudiar un grado superior de joyeria, para saber más alguien sabe como especializarse gracias.



Habla con el andorrano a ver si te coge como aprendiz de joyero/gemólogo o algo parecido ). 

Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net

En el inicio del hilo hay enlaces a un blog de Atanor donde explica lo de comprar en Alemania. Lo de la diferencia del IVA (en plata) no me ha contestado nadie, se supone que siendo envíos desde Alemania no te pillan.

Invertir en Oro y Plata


----------



## necho (19 Dic 2011)

Si es que comprar plata con IVA de Alemania no supone ningún problema para el comprador residente en España que para eso estamos en la EU. El "problema" o mejor dicho, los inconvenientes son para las tiendas alemanas. Por eso estas una vez agotan el cupo pasan de rollos y simplemente no venden más hasta un nuevo año fiscal. Porque son las tiendas alemanas las que tendrían que abonar a la hacienda española el restante del IVA español.


----------



## DVD1975 (19 Dic 2011)

Pero los gastos de envios son altos ¿nooo?, ¿compensa de verdad?y no hablo a corto plazo, hablo a largo plazo y que no te engañen con oro falso. 
Tambien estoy viendo lo de los fondos de oro, pero lo veo para gente con mas pasta, y que sepa mas de finanzas.
vosotros que opinais?
gracias


----------



## duval81 (19 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pero los gastos de envios son altos ¿nooo?, ¿compensa de verdad?y no hablo a corto plazo, hablo a largo plazo y que no te engañen con oro falso.
> Tambien estoy viendo lo de los fondos de oro, pero lo veo para gente con mas pasta, y que sepa mas de finanzas.
> vosotros que opinais?
> gracias



Los gastos varían y no son excesivos. He visto varias webs y rondan entre los 15 y los 30.

Respecto a los fondos, no sé por qué tienen que ser para ricos. Si puedes invertir 500 euros (por decir algo) en un etf del oro.


----------



## Platón (19 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Takolo dijo:
> 
> 
> > En todo caso y teniendo en cuenta lo jodido que es encontrar karlillos, no sé yo si los devolvería...
> ...


----------



## fran69 (19 Dic 2011)

Juerrr Platon,,, yo te cambio,, por cada dos eagles,,, 5 karlillos y una copa de riveriñooo,, este ultimo tambien puede ser cava.


----------



## Eldenegro (19 Dic 2011)

Hombre, Platon, ilustranos.

A los nuevos, el forero Platon es alguien con muchos conocimientos y del que se puede aprender mucho. Ahora bien, nos da la informacion que a el le interesa


----------



## Platón (19 Dic 2011)

No señor mío, yo no ilustro a nadie. Para eso estad usted y su profundo conocimiento numismático, que muchos, a pesar de nuestras diferencias, apreciamos, sr Eldenegro.

Vengo en son de paz, la brisa del Pacífico me ha sentado realmente bien y parece que todo está más tranquilo por aquí.

Estimado sr. fran69, ¿me habla usted de esas ASEs [American Silver Eagles] que van a 26 euros y bajando? Le agradezco el ofrecimiento, pero de momento el riveiro lo tengo en botella y no en vena, aunque cuando quiera sabe que está usted invitado. Si me permite voy a contestar los varios privados que me han llegado en minutos


----------



## Palasaca (19 Dic 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> Juerrr Platon,,, yo te cambio,, por cada dos eagles,,, 5 karlillos y una copa de riveriñooo,, este ultimo tambien puede ser cava.



62,20/83,25 casi na eso sin contar con el seguro12 y quieres regarlo con alcohol para disimular )

Un cambio más justo sería 2 bullion / 4 K-12 y sigue ganado K-12 por su seguro y cantidad de plata: 2 bullion=62,2 y 4 K-12=66,6. estos karlillos llevan la bestia en sus entrañas....:8:


----------



## fran69 (19 Dic 2011)

Si, si, tu atiende al personal!!! no te preocupes ,, tengo todo el tiempo del mundo,, de momento hasta el dia 9 de enero no empiezo a trabajar,,, me queda por determinar si del 2012 o de 2013 ,, o igual me espero hasta que escampe la crisis!!!


----------



## fff (19 Dic 2011)

Me asalta una pregunta que quizás esté respondida implícitamente, pero como no lo creo, a ver quien me puede contestar.

Supongamos que la plata sube. Sube y sube. Entonces un buen dia el sr. X decide vender sus monedas, medallas, rounds de plata. La pregunta es:

Pagarían lo mismo por plata pura que por plata sterling o de 900 (Evidentemente en su proporcion)? O gustaria más y pagarian mas la onza plata pura? O gustaria menos y pagarian menos la onza 900 o sterling?

Pôr ejemplo: 
1 onza plata 999 ---- 31.1 gramos
1 karlillo plata 925 --- 16.65 gramos


----------



## fran69 (19 Dic 2011)

El bullion,, siempre tiene un sobrespot en el precio del dia,, aveces mas, aveces menos,, unas bullion mas otras menos,, a precios mas bajos de la plata,, mas sobrespot tienen los bullion,, los K12,,, tienen los 12€ que te da el banco asegurados,, a precios altos de la plata,,, "Siempre" te pagaran menos del spot del dia,, o los vendes por Ebay uno a uno,, pero sacas cuentas de portes y comisiones de ebay y de paypal,, y te quedas bajo del spot SEGURO.
Conclusion,, si apuestas por un precio de la plata altisimo,,, pilla bullion,,, si crees que el precio de la plata no subira en exceso, ni te lo pienses pilla k12.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (19 Dic 2011)

Platón dijo:


> duval81 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Los k12 ofrecen liquidez inmediata y soporte garantizado en forma de plata de 2ª división. Tiene sus pros y sus contras como algunos hemos dicho numerosas veces.
> ...


----------



## Palasaca (19 Dic 2011)

No recuerdo bien si fue el mismo señor platón pero creo recordar que dijo que no volvería a escribir por este foro hasta que la plata volviera a conquistar los 40$ discúlpeme si me equivoco, pero sino no es así, se agradece su incumplimiento.


----------



## averapaz (19 Dic 2011)

Ese me suena que era Fantasmón.


----------



## Palasaca (19 Dic 2011)

Aquí se está formando una doble interpretación de gana ganar.

Unos puede que piensen que en poco la plata va a disparar para arriba, así que sería la oportunidad de adquirir bullion de la forma más ventajosa posible, otros pueden pensar que la plata baja pero siguen sin atreverse a comprar salvo si hay en el mercado algo seguro.....como los K-12 y..voila!!! ya empiezan a ofrecerse, así que cada vez que la plata está en esos magníficos ~721~ los debates y las posiciones son superenriquecedoras....si en todos los sentidos 

Los creyentes alcistas van a cargar bullion.
Los creyentes dudosos van a cargar k-12.

Y todos ganan


----------



## Palasaca (19 Dic 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Ese me suena que era Fantasmón.



Gracias por la corrección.

Finalmente se confirma que Platón fue quien dijo que no volvería hasta x $, lo explica más abajo, sólo me equivoqué en 10$.


----------



## DVD1975 (19 Dic 2011)

PUes yo para enero me pillo el libro de kiyosaki a investigar, porque no tengo ni puta idea, pero vamos creo que algo sacaré en claro.
Me iba a abrir un plan de pensiones, pero con la fobia que tengo a los bancos, prefiero comprar monedas, me voy a hacer un plan de ahorro todos los meses, y cuando cobre las paga extras junio invertire lo ahorrado de enero a junio, y en diciembre lo ahorrado de julio a diciembre.
Estoy por invertir 50 % oro y 50 % en plata, y luego cuando sepa mas en eft o fondos en oro, porque tener tantas monedas en casa es peligroso, no sea que te vaya a robar, no se si vosotros tendreis una caja fuerte, pero la monedas me dan una inseguridad tremenda.


----------



## Platón (19 Dic 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> Si, si, tu atiende al personal!!! no te preocupes ,, tengo todo el tiempo del mundo,, de momento hasta el dia 9 de enero no empiezo a trabajar,,, me queda por determinar si del 2012 o de 2013 ,, o igual me espero hasta que escampe la crisis!!!



Disfrutelo, otros tenemos el trabajo por castigo





Palasaca dijo:


> No recuerdo bien si fue el mismo señor platón pero creo recordar que dijo que no volvería a escribir por este foro hasta que la plata volviera a conquistar los 40$ discúlpeme si me equivoco, pero sino no es así, se agradece su incumplimiento.



Si, fui yo pero en otra época en la que algunos k12 fueron al fuego y levantaron escamas. Y no a los 40, a los $50. Pena que no cumplí lo que dije por causas que no vienen a caso, pero poco después creo recordar que tocó esa mítica cifra. Quien diría que volveríamos a vernos mirando hacía los $25...


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Hombre, Platon, ilustranos.
> 
> A los nuevos, el forero Platon es alguien con muchos conocimientos y del que se puede aprender mucho. Ahora bien, nos da la informacion que a el le interesa



Hay que obligarle a que se pase mas a menudo por el foro. Sobretodo en los tiempos que corren se agradeceria su opinion y consejo.


----------



## vigobay (19 Dic 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> Juerrr Platon,,, yo te cambio,, por cada dos eagles,,, 5 karlillos y una copa de *riveri:8:ñooo*,, este ultimo tambien puede ser cava.




Este hilo promete ... pero Fran creo que Platón no va a soltar los karlillos a ese ratio a no ser que beba mucho *"Ribeiriño".*Que gusto veros posteando por aquí y así todos podremos aprender (aunque no sea de vino)y compartir ideas con buen rollito.

Enhorabuena a Necho por la idea de abrirlo!!


----------



## vigobay (19 Dic 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> El bullion,, siempre tiene un sobrespot en el precio del dia,, aveces mas, aveces menos,, unas bullion mas otras menos,, a precios mas bajos de la plata,, mas sobrespot tienen los bullion,, los K12,,, tienen los 12€ que te da el banco asegurados,, a precios altos de la plata,,, "Siempre" te pagaran menos del spot del dia,, o los vendes por Ebay uno a uno,, pero sacas cuentas de portes y comisiones de ebay y de paypal,, y te quedas bajo del spot SEGURO.
> Conclusion,, si apuestas por un precio de la plata altisimo,,, pilla bullion,,, si crees que el precio de la plata no subira en exceso, ni te lo pienses pilla k12.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo y me parece un razonamiento fundamental que debería de ser un mantra para todos pero añadiría algo más:

Spot de plata "EN EUROS" a menos de 22 (significa onzas a menos de 25 euros), no compres karlillos porque si se revaloriza la plata las onzas bullion te darán muchas más plusvalías. ¿Por qué? porque a esos precios menores de 22 euros *el karlillo tiene 2 o más euros *(se venden a más de 12 euros en el foro)* de desventaja de salida* ya que la plata que acumulan vale 10 euros o menos y si se sube las onzas subirán eso y los karlillos estarán un tiempo estables. (espero haberlo explicado bien). Esto significa que puedes comprar un 20% o 25% más de plata invirtiendo en onzas que en karlillos con el mismo dinero (puede ser más diferencia si baja más) y eso en el futuro significa un pastizal si acaba subiendo en unos años a 100 o 200 euros porque ese porcentaje se multiplicaría por 10 o por 20 respectivamente (cálculo aproximado).

Si la plata sube la cosa cambia y es más difícil hacer cálculos porque se van revalorizando a la par y de ahí lo del ratio K/OP menor de 2. 

Excepción: lo que quieras tener de liquidez en bankcolchón siempre mejor en karlillos porque además de liquidez es mejor inversión que tener papelitos de colores


----------



## Platón (19 Dic 2011)

Te has explicado perfectamente. 

Creo que hay que distinguir entre una moneda totalmente de supervivencia como los k12 y una moneda de inversión que se paga por encima de la plata. Ofrecen diferenes ventajas.

Los tenedores de k12 no deberían pensarse demasiado cambiarlos en un ratio en torno al de 2:1.


----------



## vigocelta (19 Dic 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo y me parece un razonamiento fundamental que debería de ser un mantra para todos pero añadiría algo más:
> 
> Spot de plata "EN EUROS" a menos de 22 (significa onzas a menos de 25 euros), no compres karlillos porque si se revaloriza la plata las onzas bullion te darán muchas más plusvalías. ¿Por qué? porque a esos precios menores de 22 euros *el karlillo tiene 2 o más euros *(se venden a más de 12 euros en el foro)* de desventaja de salida* ya que la plata que acumulan vale 10 euros o menos y si se sube las onzas subirán eso y los karlillos estarán un tiempo estables. (espero haberlo explicado bien). Esto significa que puedes comprar un 20% o 25% más de plata invirtiendo en onzas que en karlillos con el mismo dinero (puede ser más diferencia si baja más) y eso en el futuro significa un pastizal si acaba subiendo en unos años a 100 o 200 euros porque ese porcentaje se multiplicaría por 10 o por 20 respectivamente (cálculo aproximado).
> 
> ...



Buenas amigo entiendo el razonamiento que dices lo que no me cuadra a cuanto tiene que estar la onza para que compense
pongamos que la plata de un karlitos vale menos de 12€ o sea 16,65gx 0,72€/g<12€ pero entonces la onza deberías comprarlas 31,1gx0,72=22,40€
O sea que a partir de 22,40€ (iva incluido) interesa comprar onza y no karlitos y cuanto más baje , más onzas ya que compras más plata no????

Abrazos toni


----------



## vigobay (19 Dic 2011)

vigocelta dijo:


> Buenas amigo entiendo el razonamiento que dices lo que no me cuadra a cuanto tiene que estar la onza para que compense
> pongamos que la plata de un karlitos vale menos de 12€ o sea 16,65gx 0,72€/g<12€ pero entonces la onza deberías comprarlas 31,1gx0,72=22,40€
> O sea que a partir de 22,40€ (iva incluido) interesa comprar onza y no karlitos y cuanto más baje , más onzas ya que compras más plata no????
> 
> Abrazos toni



Pues más o menos esa es la idea pero yo prefiero referenciarlo al spot de la plata si llega a 22 *euros* o menos interesaría siempre comprar onzas mejor que karlillos y todo lo que sea de hay para el sur pues con más motivo. A partir de 22 parriba usar el ratio 2:1. Para calcular el precio de onzas de plata súmale sobre 3 euros y ya tienes la cuenta hecha.


----------



## adenia (19 Dic 2011)

Nueva hebra:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html#post5471591


----------



## macalu (19 Dic 2011)

Hola
perdonar mi ignorancia pero a q moneda os referiis cuando hablais de karlillos y K12?
Lo de 22.10 q comentais es el precio de la onza de plata en euros?
saludos y gracias


----------



## Palasaca (19 Dic 2011)

Karlillos y K-12 son sinónimos son las monedas de 12€ juntas forman una colección de 10 monedas:


----------



## macalu (20 Dic 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Karlillos y K-12 son sinónimos son las monedas de 12€ juntas forman una colección de 10 monedas:



ok,muchas gracias


----------



## vigocelta (20 Dic 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Pues más o menos esa es la idea pero yo prefiero referenciarlo al spot de la plata si llega a 22 *euros* o menos interesaría siempre comprar onzas mejor que karlillos y todo lo que sea de hay para el sur pues con más motivo. A partir de 22 parriba usar el ratio 2:1. Para calcular el precio de onzas de plata súmale sobre 3 euros y ya tienes la cuenta hecha.



Me da en el cuerpo que dentro de poco estamos comprando onzas

Saludos:fiufiu:


----------



## vigocelta (20 Dic 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Karlillos y K-12 son sinónimos son las monedas de 12€ juntas forman una colección de 10 monedas:



Perdona mi ignorancia pero lo de karlillos quién se lo puso


----------



## Palasaca (20 Dic 2011)

Eso va a ser más dificil, solo se puede deducir que es una derivación del termino Pakillos.


----------



## vigobay (20 Dic 2011)

vigocelta dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia pero lo de karlillos quién se lo puso



Es una evolución del término Pakillo de las monedas de 100 pts con el careto de Franco. Como estas tienen el careto real pues entonces ya te imaginarás... de JuanCar a Karlillo.

Lo mejor de todo es que el creador del término es un forero que ha posteado en este mismo hilo. Bender Rodriguez Mirad su firma...en el apartado acerca de mí.


----------



## sprinser (20 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien sabe donde conseguir capsulas de diferentes tamaños para nuestras monedas?
Indagando un poco encuentro unos precios muy grandes, (3€ por 10 capsulas) Sería interesante encontrar algún proveedor aunque sea extranjero. Creo que en Alemania los precios son más bajos. Por cierto en EBay algunos ya están haciendo carrera vendiendo los karlillos a 16€ en su forrito de plástico.


----------



## necho (20 Dic 2011)

sprinser dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe donde conseguir capsulas de diferentes tamaños para nuestras monedas?
> Indagando un poco encuentro unos precios muy grandes, (3€ por 10 capsulas) Sería interesante encontrar algún proveedor aunque sea extranjero. Creo que en Alemania los precios son más bajos. Por cierto en EBay algunos ya están haciendo carrera vendiendo los karlillos a 16€ en su forrito de plástico.



En Alemania puede que te cuesten un pelín menos, pero ya si le metes el transporte a España a no ser que te pidas una buena cantidad de capsulas, no creo yo que compense. A partir de unas 160 unidades ya empieza a compensar.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 Dic 2011)

Platón dijo:


> duval81 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Los k12 ofrecen liquidez inmediata y soporte garantizado en forma de plata de 2ª división. Tiene sus pros y sus contras como algunos hemos dicho numerosas veces.
> ...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 Dic 2011)

sprinser dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe donde conseguir capsulas de diferentes tamaños para nuestras monedas?
> Indagando un poco encuentro unos precios muy grandes, (3€ por 10 capsulas) Sería interesante encontrar algún proveedor aunque sea extranjero. Creo que en Alemania los precios son más bajos. Por cierto en EBay algunos ya están haciendo carrera vendiendo los karlillos a 16€ en su forrito de plástico.



Accesorios NUMISMATICOS : Bandejas,Cpsulas, Cartones, Tiras, Liquidos limpiamonedas,Pinzas, - Beumer

si lo quieres extranjero, pues...

Home ::: BEUMER Group GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## necho (20 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Accesorios NUMISMATICOS : Bandejas,Cpsulas, Cartones, Tiras, Liquidos limpiamonedas,Pinzas, - Beumer
> 
> si lo quieres extranjero, pues...
> 
> Home ::: BEUMER Group GmbH & Co. KG



Suponiendo que el conforero quiera 1 caja de 10 capsulas. Le saldía por 3,00 EUR (un precio que ya hemos visto que no le convence mucho) y ya luego si le metemos los gastos de envío y embalaje (8 EUR) la broma sale por 11 EUR :8: 
Con que compre 3 cajas (30x) ya amortiza los portes desde Alemania y encima se calza unas Lindner que a mi parecer son de lo mejorcito que hay.


----------



## averapaz (20 Dic 2011)

Leuchtturm en Espaa (LuzDeFaro) - Material y accesorios para numismatica Faro

Este es el distribuidor oficial de Leuchtturm en España. Marca alemana muy reconocida en numismática. Yo les he comprado y todo OK. 

Tienen buenas ofertas sobre todo comprando en buenas cantidades... Por ejemplo 20 cajas de 10 cápsulas a 51 €, pudiendo comprarte un surtidito con todos los tamaños que quieras...


----------



## sprinser (20 Dic 2011)

Este proveedor alemán tiene muy buena pinta ,100 cápsulas 12€ más gastos de envío, no solo suministra cápsulas, dispone de todo tipo de material numismático.Más de 22890 votos positivos en Ebay.

Weiteres Zubehör, Zubehör Münzen Artikel im Das Fachgeschäft Shop bei eBay!


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (21 Dic 2011)

vigocelta dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia pero lo de karlillos quién se lo puso



¿Alguien pregunta por Bender?


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (21 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Ya lo tiene registrado o no?



No pude, se me adelantó Urdangarín. Al parecer iba de parte de su suegro. ::


----------



## vigocelta (21 Dic 2011)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> ¿Alguien pregunta por Bender?



Buenas Bender ya me aclaro vigobay que eres el padre del karlillo 
muy bueno el juego de palabras


----------



## roygbiv (22 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien puede explicarme por qué el _peso_ del _Australian Lunar_ de plata aparece en varias webs (por ejemplo, esta) como *31.63 gramos*? ¿Es un error, o estoy pasando algo por alto? Si la moneda contiene una onza y la pureza es de 0.999, ¿no debería pesar 31.1034768 / 0.999 = 31.1346114 gramos?


----------



## Eldenegro (22 Dic 2011)

roygbiv dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicarme por qué el _peso_ del _Australian Lunar_ de plata aparece en varias webs (por ejemplo, esta) como *31.63 gramos*? ¿Es un error, o estoy pasando algo por alto? Si la moneda contiene una onza y la pureza es de 0.999, ¿no debería pesar 31.1034768 / 0.999 = 31.1346114 gramos?



Porque las pesan a ojo y ponen lo que les parece 

Lo mejor es ir a ver quien las fabrica y ver las especificaciones de la moneda

Australian Lunar Series II 2012 Year of the Dragon Silver Proof Coin Issue | The Perth Mint


----------



## fff (22 Dic 2011)

Yo he pesado varios maples, y van desde 31.2 hasta 31.5

Me parece mucho margen, pero lo hay, y si hacen millones y te pones a pensar hasta me parece aceptable ese margen de error. Lo que no pueden es pesar 1 gramo mas.


----------



## roygbiv (26 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Lo mejor es ir a ver quien las fabrica y ver las especificaciones de la moneda



Lo hice. El problema es que las especificaciones de Perth Minth son "*Minimum* Gross Weight (g) 31.135". Pon ningún lado encuentro la cifra "oficial" de cuál es el margen de error o el máximo peso aceptable.


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Dic 2011)

roygbiv dijo:


> Lo hice. El problema es que las especificaciones de Perth Minth son "*Minimum* Gross Weight (g) 31.135". Pon ningún lado encuentro la cifra "oficial" de cuál es el margen de error o el máximo peso aceptable.



La Perth Mint se publicita asi

Mint Quality Guarantee
99.99% Pure Gold
99.95% Pure Platinum
99.9% Pure Silver 

Fijate que en el oro y el platino te garantizan hasta 4ª cifra, pero en plata no. Y si te indican un peso minimo, no diferira mucho. Ellos usan un aparato de medida hasta tres decimales de gramo (milesimas de gramo) asi que yo les daria un decimal menos de margen: es decir 31.135 gramos +/- 0.01

Ademas, te indican el peso minimo, y te indican en la web el grosor y diametro maximo. Tendiendo en cuenta que es metal de pureza 99.9% por volumen podemos sacar el peso (bueno, hay que mirarse los pesos especificos)


----------



## fff (26 Dic 2011)

Yo no me comeria mucho la cabeza con los pesos excepto casos flagrantes. Comprad siempre de alguien que os fieis y recordad que los duros a 4 pesetas no suelen ser la mejor de las opciones. 
Y si no estan nuevas el desgaste ha sido la causa... Eso si rechazad cualquier moneda con un peso diferente en un 3%.
Por ejemplo una onza 31.1 te puede pesar 31.5 pero no 32.


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Dic 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> 31.103 / 0,999 = 31.134 -->redondeando--> 31.135
> 
> Yo tengo un problemilla con las onzas _Libertad_, de México, me pesan menos que una onza.
> Alrededor de 31,05 gramos. De las antiguas y de las nuevas.
> ¿Os pasa a alguno de vosotros también?



Hombre, piensa que los aparatos de medida que usamos tambien tienen su error La bascula que yo uso es una "made in China" y se que suele fallar de unos 0.2 a 0.4 gramos. Cuando tengo una moneda nueva me busco lo detalles especificos y la mido, la peso y la comparo con otras monedas que tengo similares (si voy a comprar una moneda como una qu ya tengo, pero de otro año o asi, me llevo mi moneda y las comparo a ver si el diametro y el grosor son iguales, por ejemplo)

Ademas, tal y como bien indica fff, si tienen años puden haber "perdido" un poco de peso por desgaste


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Dic 2011)

Mi báscula tiene una precisión de hasta centésimas de gramo (dos decimales) y le he calculado un error máximo de +-0.03 g.
Las filarmónicas y maples me las pesa en el entorno que se ha comentado aquí, pero en las Libertad me pega un bajón.

Aunque la verdad es que 0,08 gramos es nada.


----------



## gurrumino (26 Dic 2011)

Hola , yo he llevado recientemente 2 medios soberanos a pesar en una farmacia , por contrastar,( en cualquiera te hacen el favor), uno de 2009 y otro 1912 , el viejuno pesaba 4,001g, el otro 3,982g. 
¿ No deberia ser al reves ?8:


----------



## vigobay (26 Dic 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Hola , yo he llevado recientemente 2 medios soberanos a pesar en una farmacia , por contrastar,( en cualquiera te hacen el favor), uno de 2009 y otro 1912 , el viejuno pesaba 4,001g, el otro 3,982g.
> ¿ No deberia ser al reves ?8:



Sera la roña que va quedando pegada, vete tu a saber porque manos habra pasado durante su larga vida.


----------



## gurrumino (26 Dic 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Sera la roña que va quedando pegada, vete tu a saber porque manos habra pasado durante su larga vida.



Eso pensaba yo jeje, lo puse en el post, 8ero lo edite' borrandolo.:


----------



## necho (5 Ene 2012)

*Añadido nuevo enlace.*

Añadido nuevo enlace al post inicial.

"Monedas con Premium I: Kookaburras" por *fff* :Aplauso:


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ene 2012)

necho dijo:


> Añadido nuevo enlace al post inicial.
> 
> "Monedas con Premium I: Kookaburras" por *fff* :Aplauso:



gracias por los posts, yo agradeceria un post resumen, con las monedas en plata u oro de mas a menos que aconsejais comprar, lo de mas a menos en precio.
Y tambien post sobre lingotes, de oro plata, sobre que peso es mejor comprar, yo creo que estaría bien porque asi los que no tenemos ni puñetera idea no tenemos que poner post repetitivos, como una guia, imaginaros podeis ser los kiyosakis españoles, editando una guia, es una oportunidad de negocio.
gracias por resolverme las dudas


----------



## necho (8 Ene 2012)

*Añadidos dos nuevos enlaces de la saga de fff ;-)*

Añadidos dos nuevos enlaces de la saga de fff ;-)

- Monedas con Premium IV: Koalas por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium V: Wildlife canadienses por *fff*


----------



## duval81 (8 Ene 2012)

¿Alguien ha comprado en esta web? ¿es de confianza?

Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium


----------



## Gallina (8 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha comprado en esta web? ¿es de confianza?
> 
> Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium



Ni idea, a ver si alguien te contesta porque tiene precios y monedas muy interesantes.:cook:


----------



## duval81 (8 Ene 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Ni idea, a ver si alguien te contesta porque tiene precios y monedas muy interesantes.:cook:



por eso lo digo.
Estoy impaciente, quiero empezar mis colecciones yaaaaa )


----------



## tonypower (8 Ene 2012)

Un forero me la recomendo pero no veo forma de comprar, solo pone para Alemania.


----------



## macalu (9 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> por eso lo digo.
> Estoy impaciente, quiero empezar mis colecciones yaaaaa )



Estoy igual q tu,quiero empezar mis colecciones de onzas de plaata y me gustan mucho todas esas colecciones del forfero fff,esa pagina tiene casi de todo,les envie un email a ver si venden a españa,a ver q me dicen
saludos


----------



## Eldenegro (9 Ene 2012)

Yo les he comprado en alguna ocasion y muy contento con ellos, pero en el ultimo pedido no dejaba poner España, solo Alemania. Les he enviado ya varios emails y un fax, pero sin respuesta. Les he llamado la semana pasada pero su jefe no estaba, asi que me han dicho que llamase hoy. Les he llamado pero estaban liados y me han pedido que les llame esta tarde.


----------



## illokc (9 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha comprado en esta web? ¿es de confianza?
> 
> Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium



He comprado dos veces. Sin problema.

Salud.


----------



## tonypower (9 Ene 2012)

Sera que aun no dejan mandar a España no? 
Ami solo me deja poner Alemania tambien.

Un saludo

PD: El foro va fatal


----------



## fff (9 Ene 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Ni idea, a ver si alguien te contesta porque tiene precios y monedas muy interesantes.:cook:



Supongo que sabeis que el puntito rojo es falta de stock... :|


----------



## duval81 (9 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Supongo que sabeis que el puntito rojo es falta de stock... :|



Pero de kookas tienen de todas o casi todas, y koalas, lunar II y Pandas también.

Lo que no me parece normal es que pasen tanto de los clientes como parece que están haciendo con Eldenegro. 
Personalmente ayer les mandé también un mail. Tal vez si ven interés de varios españoles pongan cierto interés.


----------



## Eldenegro (9 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Yo les he comprado en alguna ocasion y muy contento con ellos, pero en el ultimo pedido no dejaba poner España, solo Alemania. Les he enviado ya varios emails y un fax, pero sin respuesta. Les he llamado la semana pasada pero su jefe no estaba, asi que me han dicho que llamase hoy. Les he llamado pero estaban liados y me han pedido que les llame esta tarde.



Bueno, al final he podido hablar con ellos. Me dicen que ya no les permiten hacer ventas al extranjero, solo dentro de Alemania. (Mi aleman es reducido, asi que no vengais con historias de explicaciones, si alguien domina el idioma que les llame y nos saque de dudas)

En el ultimo pedido me han dicho que, o bien les doy una direccion en Alemania para entregarla y que me espabile yo para que llege a España, o que les de la cuenta bancaria y me reembolsan el dinero. Asi esta el patio


----------



## duval81 (9 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, al final he podido hablar con ellos. Me dicen que ya no les permiten hacer ventas al extranjero, solo dentro de Alemania. (Mi aleman es reducido, asi que no vengais con historias de explicaciones, si alguien domina el idioma que les llame y nos saque de dudas)
> 
> En el ultimo pedido me han dicho que, o bien les doy una direccion en Alemania para entregarla y que me espabile yo para que llege a España, o que les de la cuenta bancaria y me reembolsan el dinero. Asi esta el patio



Pues faena para todos!
Porque me ha parecido la mejor para las "coleccionables", Lástima.


----------



## Atanor (9 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, al final he podido hablar con ellos. Me dicen que ya no les permiten hacer ventas al extranjero, solo dentro de Alemania. (Mi aleman es reducido, asi que no vengais con historias de explicaciones, si alguien domina el idioma que les llame y nos saque de dudas)
> 
> En el ultimo pedido me han dicho que, o bien les doy una direccion en Alemania para entregarla y que me espabile yo para que llege a España, o que les de la cuenta bancaria y me reembolsan el dinero. Asi esta el patio



Vaya faena!!! Espero que no cunda el ejemplo. La he quitado de mi lista de tiendas que envían a España.


----------



## DVD1975 (9 Ene 2012)

¿qué pasa con gold direct?, acabo de llamar porque compre en diciembre, y me han dicho que no preocupe que hay retraso y que la última no sirvieron a nadie, me ha dicho que alguien va propagando por los foros que gold direct no es una empresa solvente, me ha soltado un retaila sobre los certificados que tienen.
¿alguien sabe algo?


----------



## japiluser (9 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, al final he podido hablar con ellos. Me dicen que ya no les permiten hacer ventas al extranjero, solo dentro de Alemania. (Mi aleman es reducido, asi que no vengais con historias de explicaciones, si alguien domina el idioma que les llame y nos saque de dudas)
> 
> En el ultimo pedido me han dicho que, o bien les doy una direccion en Alemania para entregarla y que me espabile yo para que llege a España, o que les de la cuenta bancaria y me reembolsan el dinero. Asi esta el patio



Si se están complicando mucho las cosas.


----------



## adenia (9 Ene 2012)

DVD1975 dijo:


> ¿qué pasa con gold direct?, acabo de llamar porque compre en diciembre, y me han dicho que no preocupe que hay retraso y que la última no sirvieron a nadie, me ha dicho que alguien va propagando por los foros que gold direct no es una empresa solvente, me ha soltado un retaila sobre los certificados que tienen.
> ¿alguien sabe algo?



Yo les hice una compra, y salió todo perfecto. Si pagaste con tarjeta, ten paciencia, porque se retrasa diez días hábiles... O sea, dos semanas.

Me gustaría saber si alguien ha comprado en suissegold y/o en coininvestdirect

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## tel (9 Ene 2012)

Yo he comprado en coininvestdirect, sin problemas.


----------



## fff (9 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> En el ultimo pedido me han dicho que, o bien les doy una direccion en Alemania para entregarla y que me espabile yo para que llege a España, o que les de la cuenta bancaria y me reembolsan el dinero. Asi esta el patio



He hecho alguna compra en alemania, y sinceramente, no esta mal pero podia estar mejor -excepto las transacciones que he hecho via forero necho, que esas han sido chapeau...
A menos que os ahorreis pasta, o sean monedas muy recientes, nos os lo recomiendo... pero todo es impresion personal


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Ene 2012)

Gracias a todos por compartir tanta sapiencia:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Nada que añadir


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Ene 2012)

subo pa que no baje.

necho, si puedes actualiza las monedas con los kiwis, pandas,...


----------



## duval81 (10 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> He hecho alguna compra en alemania, y sinceramente, no esta mal pero podia estar mejor -excepto las transacciones que he hecho via forero necho, que esas han sido chapeau...
> A menos que os ahorreis pasta, o sean monedas muy recientes, nos os lo recomiendo... pero todo es impresion personal



Y en España dónde?
Porque poca variedad de monedas encuentro.


----------



## necho (10 Ene 2012)

*Pandas y Kiwis by fff*



puntodecontrol dijo:


> necho, si puedes actualiza las monedas con los kiwis, pandas,...



Oido cocina! 

Añadidas las dos últimas entregas de la saga 

- Monedas con Premium VI: Pandas por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium VII: Kiwis por *fff*


----------



## Chiflita (10 Ene 2012)

Btardes
No encuentro el hilo donde se comentaba lo de las moneda de 200 € de oro de la monnaie de paris.
Yo encargué 2 en octubre y desde entonces no se nada.
Alguien en la misma situación que pueda decir algo, cuándo las mandan o si ya lo han hecho y me tengo que poner en contacto con ellos.
Saludos


----------



## duval81 (10 Ene 2012)

Chiflita dijo:


> Btardes
> No encuentro el hilo donde se comentaba lo de las moneda de 200 € de oro de la monnaie de paris.
> Yo encargué 2 en octubre y desde entonces no se nada.
> Alguien en la misma situación que pueda decir algo, cuándo las mandan o si ya lo han hecho y me tengo que poner en contacto con ellos.
> Saludos



Pues desde octubre ya podías haber movido un poco más el tema... Si no recuerdo mal, al final quedó todo en nada por no sé qué líos con el forero que se iba a encargar del tema.


----------



## Chiflita (10 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Pues desde octubre ya podías haber movido un poco más el tema... Si no recuerdo mal, al final quedó todo en nada por no sé qué líos con el forero que se iba a encargar del tema.



No, me refería a que yo las encargué directamente en la web de la Monnaie y desde entonces no se nada. Creo que dijeron que a partir de Diciembre empezaban a mandarlas; por eso comentaba si alguien las había recibido ya.
Saludos


----------



## ARGENTUM333 (11 Ene 2012)

¿Sabéis si en Westgold Edelmetallhandel cargan IVA al enviar por correo a España?


----------



## tiotoni (13 Ene 2012)

Buenas noches, intentando aportar algo nuevo al foro, no se si llegaré tarde pero no me a parecido leer aquí nada sobre este híbrido moneda-lingote.

La Vera Valor, la moneda de Oro « lingote », la más segura del mundo

Que opináis? Un saludo


----------



## alienhunter (13 Ene 2012)

tiotoni dijo:


> Buenas noches, intentando aportar algo nuevo al foro, no se si llegaré tarde pero no me a parecido leer aquí nada sobre este híbrido moneda-lingote.
> 
> La Vera Valor, la moneda de Oro « lingote », la más segura del mundo
> 
> Que opináis? Un saludo



En mi humilde opinión estaria bien si su precio fuera cercano al spot, pero haciendo una busqueda en google la unica tienda que veo que la venda tiene un spot cercano al +10%. como bien dice el articulo es un lingote con forma de moneda, así que no creo que en el futuro sea un objeto de coleccionismo


----------



## quaver (13 Ene 2012)

alienhunter dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión estaria bien si su precio fuera cercano al spot, pero haciendo una busqueda en google la unica tienda que veo que la venda tiene un spot cercano al +10%. como bien dice el articulo es un lingote con forma de moneda, así que no creo que en el futuro sea un objeto de coleccionismo



1410€, ciertamente, spot +/- 10%

https://www.aucoffre.com/vera-valor-1-once-lsp.htm?ob=piece&act=listeVente&stype_id=109


----------



## necho (13 Ene 2012)

Añadidos dos nuevos enlaces:

Monedas sin Premium. 

Monedas con Premium VIII: Onzas Africanas

Gracias *fff*:Aplauso:


----------



## zaragocista (13 Ene 2012)

¿ Alguna experiencia con Silverland, svet srebrnikov ?


----------



## necho (13 Ene 2012)

zaragocista dijo:


> ¿ Alguna experiencia con Silverland, svet srebrnikov ?



Muchacho, pero qué te vas a hacer a Eslovenia teniendo monedas en este mismo foro (particulares y una tienda) y sino, pues siempre está Alemania :ouch:

Alguna moneda en especial que los anteriores no te puedan ofrecer?


----------



## zaragocista (14 Ene 2012)

jejeje, puro exotismo  ...y que me ha gustado ésta Silver coin Rhinoceros, 2012, 1 oz.


----------



## tonypower (14 Ene 2012)

Pues tiene una muy buena pinta Silverland, svet srebrnikov y parece que envian a España.


----------



## duval81 (14 Ene 2012)

zaragocista dijo:


> jejeje, puro exotismo  ...y que me ha gustado ésta Silver coin Rhinoceros, 2012, 1 oz.



Si quieres ésa en concreto, las tienes en ebay Alemania sin problemas (suponiendo que no te fíes de esa web porque nadie la conozca)


----------



## duval81 (18 Ene 2012)

Necho si no te importe añade este enlace al principal

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html

Y ya si no es mucho pedir, que algún forero de bien les diga a los moderadores a ver si pueden poner como chincheta el hilo (éste, no el enlace que yo he puesto), que hay mucha info y enlaces en la primera página (monedas con premium, c/v entre foreros, etc). Creo que sería útil.


----------



## Robespierre (18 Ene 2012)

Por lo poco que llevo aquí, he visto que por lo general los moderadores, lamentablemente, se pasan lo que piden los foreros por el forro.


----------



## Xandros (26 Ene 2012)

Es una pena que no se le ponga chincheta a este tema que es muy interesante. Además que me (nos) resulta útil para encontrar los excelentes temas de fff sobre las monedas con/sin premium.

Edito: O si no se le quiere poner chincheta a este hilo (por los motivos que pueda tener algun moderador/forero), al menos que se haga otro hilo para unir todos los hilos de monedas con/sin premium de fff


----------



## apeche2000 (26 Ene 2012)

Por pedir que no quede

A ver si alguien me puede decir cuales son los misteriosos proveedores de (censurado) orodirect y las tiendas alemanas de oro y plata.

si no estoy equivocado, las casas de la moneda en general no trabajan directamente con estos vendedores, sino que hay un escalón intermedio llamados "Major Dealers" que son unos pocos elegidos, numismáticos con mucha experiencia y mucho dinero, que se llevan lotes gigantescos cada uno a su pais o zona de trabajo. 

Al menos, eso es lo que yo he leido que pasa con la US mint, Perth Mint y mundo anglosajon en general.


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Ene 2012)

¿poco activo este hilo, no?


----------



## coleccionador (28 Ene 2012)

Tal vez sea por la aficion que tiene por poner denuncias a quien le dice algo que no le gusta , en algunos mensajes ******** decia que el era "Major Dealers".


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Ene 2012)

Bueno, pues desconocía que el mentado tuviera categoría de major dealer. De todas maneras, como no le he comprado nada (salvo 3 onzitas de plata de canadá en una convención numismática, y las tenia a buen precio) de las onzas esas de palau y tal, pues no opino al respecto


----------



## Gallina (28 Ene 2012)

¿Alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con Coinivest? ¿Son formales? ¿Se retrasan mucho en las entregas? ¿Algun pufo o las monedas son buenas? Es que tienen varias que me interesan pero nunca les he hecho un pedido. 

Gracias por adelantado! :cook:


----------



## Atanor (29 Ene 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con Coinivest? ¿Son formales? ¿Se retrasan mucho en las entregas? ¿Algun pufo o las monedas son buenas? Es que tienen varias que me interesan pero nunca les he hecho un pedido.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado! :cook:



Perfectos pero mejor para oro porque para enviar plata a España aplican un 10%.


----------



## Gallina (29 Ene 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> Perfectos pero mejor para oro porque para enviar plata a España aplican un 10%.



Entonces el precio que te calculan en la web cuando indicas que el destino es España y añaden los costes de envío ¿no es el precio final? Según la web aplican un 7% de iva en plata: literalmente "Brutto price includes 7% VAT for customers from Spain".
:cook:


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Ene 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con Coinivest? ¿Son formales? ¿Se retrasan mucho en las entregas? ¿Algun pufo o las monedas son buenas? Es que tienen varias que me interesan pero nunca les he hecho un pedido.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado! :cook:



Si te refieres a coininvestdirect.com, he leido por ahi que los precios de la página no son reales. Parecen tan buenos porque luego les añaden "costes de manipulación y empaquetado". Osea q de chollo nada


----------



## Atanor (29 Ene 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Si te refieres a coininvestdirect.com, he leido por ahi que los precios de la página no son reales. Parecen tan buenos porque luego les añaden "costes de manipulación y empaquetado". Osea q de chollo nada



Los precios son reales. El precio que ves es el precio para Alemania y muchos otros países. Incluso si pides desde España recogiendo en Alemania vía courier ese es el precio. Si quieres que te lo envíen a España aplican un 10% sobre el neto. No sobre el precio que ves ahí que ya incluye el IVA.

Es muy simple, no hace falta que te registres: selecciona Spain y añade una onza de plata al carrito. Te saldrá el mensaje de que a España añaden un10% a la plata en concepto de gastos de manipulación y el precio total.

De ahí a decir que los precios no son reales...

Para mi es la que tiene los gastos de envío mas ajustados, incluso gratis a partir de 2500 euros , la mayor variedad en monedas de oro y los envíos más rápidos de todas las tiendas alemanas que he probado.


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Ene 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> Los precios son reales. El precio que ves es el precio para Alemania y muchos otros países. Incluso si pides desde España recogiendo en Alemania vía courier ese es el precio. Si quieres que te lo envíen a España aplican un 10% sobre el neto. No sobre el precio que ves ahí que ya incluye el IVA.
> 
> Es muy simple, no hace falta que te registres: selecciona Spain y añade una onza de plata al carrito. Te saldrá el mensaje de que a España añaden un10% a la plata en concepto de gastos de manipulación y el precio total.
> 
> ...



Pues le agradezco su matización. En ese caso, ya veo claro donde esta el "bussiness" de algunos vendedores


----------



## IvanRios (29 Ene 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Pido vuestras opiniones al respecto de un producto que he visto en la página del Andorrano. Son 50 gramos de oro "troceados" en lingotes de un gramo. El precio es de 2.252 euros, que salen a 45 euros el gramo. Son lingotes que según las fotos están juntos y se pueden separar.
Nunca he comprado oro on line, agradecería comentarios acerca de la confianza de esta tienda, cuales son las formas de pago habituales en la compra de oro a distancia y si alguien compró este producto o similares y quiera hacer algún comentario. 

Gracias.


----------



## fff (29 Ene 2012)

El Andorrano es de confianza. Por eso, sin problemas.

Pero, por qué prefires lingotes a moneda?


----------



## duval81 (29 Ene 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Pido vuestras opiniones al respecto de un producto que he visto en la página del Andorrano. Son 50 gramos de oro "troceados" en lingotes de un gramo. El precio es de 2.252 euros, que salen a 45 euros el gramo. Son lingotes que según las fotos están juntos y se pueden separar.
> Nunca he comprado oro on line, agradecería comentarios acerca de la confianza de esta tienda, cuales son las formas de pago habituales en la compra de oro a distancia y si alguien compró este producto o similares y quiera hacer algún comentario.
> ...



Si hubieras leído aunque sólo fuera por encima, habrías visto que es más que de confianza...


----------



## IvanRios (29 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Si hubieras leído aunque sólo fuera por encima, habrías visto que es más que de confianza...



Hola, sí leí alguna opinión al respecto, pero nunca está demás intentar recoger alguna opinión más, más aún cuando uno nunca ha realizado compras on line y desconozco todo acerca de ellas (método de envío, de pago...). De todos modos gracias por tu confirmación.


----------



## IvanRios (29 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> El Andorrano es de confianza. Por eso, sin problemas.
> 
> Pero, por qué prefires lingotes a moneda?



Me inclino más por los pequeños lingotes por dos razones: una porque en un futuro pueden ser más fácil darles salida en caso de necesidad, y dos, porque podrían servir incluso para trueque. Las monedas opino que son una excelente reserva de valor, a parte del valor numismático que puedan tener, pero creo que su salida es más dificil por su elevado precio, claro, pero tal vez esté equivocado. Si alguien quiere aportar su opinión...


----------



## japiluser (29 Ene 2012)

Esto va a terminar como la peli del apocalissis now: el dolor.... el dolor
sorry: el trueque... el trueque.


----------



## Gallina (29 Ene 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Pido vuestras opiniones al respecto de un producto que he visto en la página del Andorrano. Son 50 gramos de oro "troceados" en lingotes de un gramo. El precio es de 2.252 euros, que salen a 45 euros el gramo. Son lingotes que según las fotos están juntos y se pueden separar.
> Nunca he comprado oro on line, agradecería comentarios acerca de la confianza de esta tienda, cuales son las formas de pago habituales en la compra de oro a distancia y si alguien compró este producto o similares y quiera hacer algún comentario.
> ...



Te diré que hice una compra on line al Andorrano fiándome en general de la buena fama que tiene en éste foro y no me arrepiento en absoluto: todo perfecto. Mejor si contactas por teléfono aunque hagas el pedido en la web, pues siempre puede haber un desfase entre lo que tú quieres y las existencias en tienda, y en éste caso puede retrasarse tu pedido: eso nos suele poner de los nervios, pero es comprensible si se piensa en frío .

Para pagos: transferencia bancaria es lo más habitual, y lo más cómodo en mi opinión.

Respecto al producto que dices, es práctico, pero piensa que tienes monedas de muy bajo peso tanto en ésta como en otras tiendas, también válidas para intercambios cuasimadmaxistas si llega el caso. Yo lo prefiero, pero es cosa de cada uno.
:cook:


----------



## fff (29 Ene 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Me inclino más por los pequeños lingotes por dos razones: una porque en un futuro pueden ser más fácil darles salida en caso de necesidad, y dos, porque podrían servir incluso para trueque. Las monedas opino que son una excelente reserva de valor, a parte del valor numismático que puedan tener, pero creo que su salida es más dificil por su elevado precio, claro, pero tal vez esté equivocado. Si alguien quiere aportar su opinión...



Imagina que llega EL MOMENTO y quieres hacer trueque con lingotes 'de oro' supuestamente. Bueno, llegados el caso, cualquiera puede hacer un lingote de oro y meter tungsteno dentro, o cualquier porqueria, con lo cual, YO no me fiaria.
Prefiero fiarme de un 20 francos o soberano. Porque auqnue son falsificables, y mucho, son mas reconocibles que un trozo de metal que pone gooddelivery o lo que sea. Pero insisto, esta es mi opinion.


----------



## adenia (29 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Imagina que llega EL MOMENTO y quieres hacer trueque con lingotes 'de oro' supuestamente. Bueno, llegados el caso, cualquiera puede hacer un lingote de oro y meter tungsteno dentro, o cualquier porqueria, con lo cual, YO no me fiaria.
> Prefiero fiarme de un 20 francos o soberano. Porque auqnue son falsificables, y mucho, son mas reconocibles que un trozo de metal que pone gooddelivery o lo que sea. Pero insisto, esta es mi opinion.



Yo tengo un lingote, plastificado, donde viene en el plastifique el mismo certificado, de la marca Heraeus.

Mira que me gustaría tocarlo, pero va a ser que no :no:


----------



## IzsI (29 Ene 2012)

Suscribo lo dicho sobre la tienda de referencia, tengo exactamente la misma opinión después de varios tratos, el email lo usan según les venga el día.


----------



## el_andorrano (30 Ene 2012)

Primero de todo pedir perdon a los emails no respondidos.
No podemos atenderlos, muchos van a la carpeta de Spam y otros se leen pero no se pueden responder en el momento y se olvidan. 
Para nosotros es más sencillo una llamada.

Tambien quiero agradecer la confianza de muchos foreros y sobretodo algunos con los que no ha ido todo bien (emails no respondidos, pedidos retrasados....) pero se lo toman como algo puntual

Para los lingotes o monedas... una duda existencial jejeje 

Los lingotes divisibles son buenos si se piensa en el trueque final o como máximo seguro ya que no tendrias que vender los 50 o 100 gramos si necesitases algo de efectivo, en comparación con las monedas pues.. ya esta todo dicho.

Las monedas son mas dificiles de falsificar aunque tambien se puede hacer y hay falsificaciones muy elaboradas. En lingotes no creo que sea rentable falsificar uno de 1 gr la complejidad es demasiado elevada. 

En fin cada uno tiene su favoritos...


----------



## 123456 (30 Ene 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Sobre la compra en tienda de referencia no hay ninguna duda de su profesionalidad y fiabilidad; en este foro es más que conocida y mil veces referenciada como "piedra de toque" sobre demás comercios del ramo.
> 
> Telefonicamente bien, correcto trato pero sin demasiado calor; quizás defecto mio por tener demasiada empatia espóntaneao
> 
> Correo electronico: aún estoy esperando respuesta a mi correo electronico; no sé si por desmemoria, ni idea, pero perdió la venta de unas monedas bullión que estuve interesado en su momento.



Opino igual que tu, yo le he comprado bastante. Sin identificarme como forero, el Mail como el que tiene un tío en Alcalá, y el teléfono es exactamente como me paso a mi, porque le había leído en el foro y se le ve buena gente, sino le hubiese colgado inmediatamente y no le hubiese comprado nada, me soltó una contestación que no me gusto nada, no por nada pero no la vi a cuento y menos a alguien que te va a comprar.

Pro eso no quita para que le haya vuelto a comprar después y sin ningún problema en plazo ni material, lo recomiendo sin duda.


----------



## Xandros (30 Ene 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Primero de todo pedir perdon a los emails no respondidos.
> No podemos atenderlos, muchos van a la carpeta de Spam y otros se leen pero no se pueden responder en el momento y se olvidan.
> Para nosotros es más sencillo una llamada




Puedo aceptar lo de las disculpas, pero no puedo aceptar que usted diga *"Para nosotros es mas sencillo una llamada".*.

Olvida usted que hay personas con discapacidad auditiva y que el e-mail muchas veces se convierte en su único medio de comunicación a distancia, huelga decir que esta es la situación en la que me encuentro... :rolleye:


----------



## el_andorrano (30 Ene 2012)

Xandros dijo:


> Puedo aceptar lo de las disculpas, pero no puedo aceptar que usted diga *"Para nosotros es mas sencillo una llamada".*.
> 
> Olvida usted que hay personas con discapacidad auditiva y que el e-mail muchas veces se convierte en su único medio de comunicación a distancia, huelga decir que esta es la situación en la que me encuentro... :rolleye:



Tiene usted toda la razon.


----------



## el_andorrano (30 Ene 2012)

No es que no respondamos al email, puedo decir que respondemos al 90% de los que recibimos pero si que es verdad que no inmediatamente. 

PD: Si telefonicamente se ha tratado mal a alguien pido perdon y espero poder solucionarlo.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Xandros (30 Ene 2012)

Miaavg, tan conciliador como siempre, debo darle las gracias por apagar ciertos fuegos 

Edito:
Asi pues, para no estropear este excelente hilo elimino todos los comentarios que he tenido con cegador. Invito también a cegador que elimine los suyos, pues creo que dicha discusión debe pasar a un plano privado.


----------



## Mazaldeck (30 Ene 2012)

Xandros dijo:


> Miaavg, tan conciliador como siempre, debo darle las gracias por apagar ciertos fuegos
> 
> Edito:
> Asi pues, para no estropear este excelente hilo elimino todos los comentarios que he tenido con cegador. Invito también a cegador que elimine los suyos, pues creo que dicha discusión debe pasar a un plano privado.



Buena idea, ya están eliminados.


----------



## olestalkyn (30 Ene 2012)

Mismas experiencias con el andorrano. Curioso trato telefónico, siendo ecuánime...no sé si no conociéndoles del foro conseguirán vía telefónica amarrar muchas ventas de gente que llame por primera vez

Todo lo contrario con Vives de la Cortada...pero esa es otra historia


----------



## Skabnek (30 Ene 2012)

Bueno en breve comprare en Andorrano via telefono espero no llevarme ningun susto es mi primera compra de este tipo de cosas y la verdad estoy un poco asustado y tengo varias dudas.

Primero agradeceria de alguno de ustedes una recomendacion de como conservar la moneda o en que web comprar capsulas o lo que sea para protegerla o si por el cambio ya te vienen encapsulado o protegida de alguna manera

Despues mi miedo a gastarme papelitos de colores en oro es que me gaste 1400 papeles para que despues en X tiempo me valga el oro a 1000 ¿ es demasiado tarde para comprar oro ?

Mi idea es simplemente refugiar el dinero en algo que se revalorice o que por lo menos mantenga su valor a lo largo de los años

¿ como lo ven ustedes ?

Gracias


----------



## Atanor (31 Ene 2012)

Skabnek dijo:


> Bueno en breve comprare en Andorrano via telefono espero no llevarme ningun susto es mi primera compra de este tipo de cosas y la verdad estoy un poco asustado y tengo varias dudas.
> 
> Primero agradeceria de alguno de ustedes una recomendacion de como conservar la moneda o en que web comprar capsulas o lo que sea para protegerla o si por el cambio ya te vienen encapsulado o protegida de alguna manera
> 
> ...



Nadie tiene una bola mágica. Aquí donde preguntas es evidente que nos gustan mas los metales que los papelitos de colores pero lo mejor es que te formes y tomes tus propias decisiones.


----------



## fff (31 Ene 2012)

Skabnek dijo:


> Despues mi miedo a gastarme papelitos de colores en oro es que me gaste 1400 papeles para que despues en X tiempo me valga el oro a 1000 ¿ es demasiado tarde para comprar oro ?
> 
> Mi idea es simplemente refugiar el dinero en algo que se revalorice o que por lo menos mantenga su valor a lo largo de los años



Si lo considera inversión, mal vamos, si lo considera refugio bien vamos. 
El oro es caprichoso y volatil, pero siempre valdrá...

Si es su primera compra, no se, quizás seria mejor moneda pequeña para familiarizarse? Soberanos? 20 Francos? 10 dólares?


----------



## IvanRios (1 Feb 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Le voy a razonar una opinión contraria a los Lingotes "pastillas de chocolate":
> 
> El invento de este tipo de lingotes troceables se basa en que uno se puede desprenderse de pequeños lingocitos de 1 gr. para poder hacer pequeños cash; en un principio la idoneidad como soporte divisible para ventas progresiva según necesidades esta bien fundamentada; el pero lo pongo en 2 puntos:
> 
> ...



Gracias por aportar tu punto de vista y tus experiencias, de esa forma compartimos impresiones y aprendemos todos.

Con respecto a los dos "peros" por ti expuestos, opino que en realidad son ventajas, ventajas de tener un lingote divisible. La idea no es dividirlo ni quitarle pedacitos, pero es una posibilidad que sólo ofrecen este tipo de productos, y a mi parecer lo hacen bastante atractivo por ello.

Los lingocitos de un gramo no se podrían colocar al €/gramo del lingote entero, pero supongo que sí cotizarían como cualquier otro lingote de gramo suelto (ej: Argor- Heraeus) verdad?

Caso aparte son las monedas, ahí creo que ya entra el gusto por tenerlas (que no es poco).

Decir que en vista de la buena fama y reputación concedida en este foro al Andorrano voy a realizar mi primera compra a distancia vía telefónica, mi primer lingote divisible o. Espero que todo vaya bien.


----------



## Axouxere (1 Feb 2012)

Skabnek dijo:


> Primero agradeceria de alguno de ustedes una recomendacion de como conservar la moneda o en que web comprar capsulas o lo que sea para protegerla o si por el cambio ya te vienen encapsulado o protegida de alguna manera



La onza de oro que tengo del Andorrano me llegó encápsulada, pero que yo sepa no porque se la pusiera él, sino porque esta moneda cómo tal sale así de fábrica. Que me corrija alguien si estoy equivocado. También luego a su vez aquí en España la meten en una caja de cartón junto con plástico de burbuja y un sobre.
Para conservarla posteriormente hay aquí en burbuja hilos al respecto, y en youtube videos. Un recipiente "habitual" es un tupper pequeñito...
Por cierto en el escaparate de una tienda de numismática de mi ciudad hace una semana tenían una onza de plata Maple Leaf diez euros más cara que en la web del Andorrano.


----------



## japiluser (1 Feb 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Mismas experiencias con el andorrano. Curioso trato telefónico, siendo ecuánime...no sé si no conociéndoles del foro conseguirán vía telefónica amarrar muchas ventas de gente que llame por primera vez
> 
> Todo lo contrario con Vives de la Cortada...pero esa es otra historia



Con la pagina del Vives yo no perdería un minuto de mi tiempo!


----------



## hortera (1 Feb 2012)

Skabnek dijo:


> Bueno en breve comprare en Andorrano via telefono espero no llevarme ningun susto es mi primera compra de este tipo de cosas y la verdad estoy un poco asustado y tengo varias dudas.
> 
> Primero agradeceria de alguno de ustedes una recomendacion de como conservar la moneda o en que web comprar capsulas o lo que sea para protegerla o si por el cambio ya te vienen encapsulado o protegida de alguna manera
> 
> ...



*

si, desde el 2010 yo me hago esa pregunta, y ¿cada dia que pasa vas a estar haciendote la misma pregunta?, el buen momento para comprar oro era ayer, asi que tienes que echarle guevos, de hecho para mi comprar oro es echarle guevos, cambiar un monton de pasta por una piedra de metal amarilla del tamaño de una caja de cerillas da bastante miedo, aunque sepas mucho de economia, y de la escuela austriaca o finohúngara..... mañana puede aparecer un filon de oro en kentucky y pegar un bajonazo o solucionarse la crisis y empezar a bajar o inventar el oro en un laboratorio, yo que sé, si vas a comprar compra ya, diversifica en oro y plata y si tienes miedo compra poco aunque yo prefiero gastarmelo todo de una vez y esperar, este juego es esperar y esperar, y si te va a entrar una depresion por perder 2000 euros pues no compres.*


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Feb 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues no se asuste que no es Magia Negra lo que compra; es un seguro contra vientos y mareas financieras.
> 
> Hagase la idea que vá a invertir en Bolsa comprando acciones de cualquier empresa; su intención es que esa apuesta le dé rendimientos o al menos no perder demasiado si bajan esas acciones; si su intención es invertir en Oro o Plata de inversión piense que esta protegiendo sus ahorros, esta es la creencia y la apuesta de todo metalifero de pro, su inversión es un refugio y ese refugio es una inversión, le protege/rá de la inflación aunque no dé rendimientos inmediatos, no dá dividendos pero dá seguridad de mantener un poder adquisitivo, al menos más que tener dinero fiducidiario que cada vez vá pérdiendo más y más su valor.
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues me voy a permitir opinar (si bien dicen que opinar sobre lo dicho por los demas es siempre un acto de soberbia, solo lo hago con ánimo de aportar).

El "susto" del neófito yo lo sufrí hace ya 3 o 4 años, cuando compré mi primera moneda de oro de inversión (tenia algunas numismáticas, pero nada que ver, pues son de las que no pierden valor...). Media filarmónica comprada aprovechando una bajada fuerte que pego, y nunca me arrepentiré lo suficiente de no haber comprado aquel dia no media, sino 1000 filarmónicas. Me costó 315 euros y hoy vale mas de 700 en anlagegold. 

Lo mismo con la plata. Recuerdo que al principio no me fiaba. Compré filarmónicas a 15,40 euros y volvieron a 13 y en el foro me vacilaron, que iban a volver a menos de 10, me ofrecian 12,50....a punto estuve de soltarlas, y hoy valen mas de 29.

Pero lo cortes no quita lo valiente...y usted está siendo valiente. Si tiene 1400 euros, yo le recomendaría media onza, o 2 soberanos o 2 vrenelis de oro. Y el resto plata. Por aquello de diversificar. Ademas, usted esta comprando caro. De la parte de plata, compraría la mitad en onzas numismáticas (kookas, koalas, lunar series) y la otra mitad en Karlillos.

Es innegable que los metales estan recuperando valor a marchas forzadas con la crisis del dinero papel, pero no es menos cierto que el dia menos pensado se pone de moda la especulación con los diamantes (ya se ha hablado en el foro) o con otros metales. Y ademas, tengamos en cuenta que la subida de precios tan espectacular hace rentables métodos extractivos que hasta ahora no lo eran. Esa es la principal amenaza para la plata, creo. 

Y en cuanto a tomarlo como una inversión bursatil, creo que hay temas que matizar. Las acciones se negocian en mercados de gran liquidez (al menos las mas importantes) y siempre vas a tener comprador a precio razonable y de manera instantanea. El capital queda asegurado (con mínimas pérdidas) mediante stop-losses. 

Respecto de los metales, ya he expresado varias veces mis dudas sobre su liquidez general. En este mercado hiper-alcista que vivimos, han proliferado los compro-oro, pero esto no ha sido siempre así. Y si llegamos a un momento de colapso por sobrecompra (cosa que dudo por el aumento exponencial de la población mundial, pero cosas mas raras se han visto) los compro-oro echaran el cierre y los pocos que queden se podran permitir comprar a precio de saldo...pero esta es solo mi opinión.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (1 Feb 2012)

Antes de eso los compro oro se convertirán en vende oro. Pero todavía queda mucha crisis y por desgracia está obligando a algunos a tomar medidas muy muy desesperadas...::


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Feb 2012)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Antes de eso los compro oro se convertirán en vende oro. Pero todavía queda mucha crisis y por desgracia está obligando a algunos a tomar medidas muy muy desesperadas...::



Realmente, dudo que eso llegue a pasar. En caso de colapso del oro, la inversión correcta serían acciones, fondos y etf's. Nunca coger un cuchillo que cae, es una regla básica


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Feb 2012)

Hablando en plata:

Porqué con tipos de interés negativos es bueno invertir en oro (y plata) y un vistazo a lo que viene.

TF Metals Report: In Case You Missed It | GoldSilver.com


----------



## alfa romeo (7 Feb 2012)

hola,
este es mi primer post y como corresponde, mis dudas y planteos son de novato absoluto.

luego de empollarme varios hilos completos del foro, quiero plantear mi situacion para que los que mas entienden de metales me echen una mano si pueden. quizas mi caso sea el de muchos...

mi objetivo de inversion metalifera: resguardar el valor del dinero y posible ganancia a medio-largo plazo.

mi desicion: plata bullion amonedada (con el menor premium posible)

oferta actual: a) karlillos a 15 euros (aprox.) o b) monedas bullion "tradicionales" a 30 euros (tambien aprox.)

segun mis calculos, los 16,65 gramos de plata de los K12 salen 0,900 eur/gr. y la onza tradicional sale por 0,96 eur/gr.

como he dicho, mi idea es soltarlas en unos cuantos años por los que esos centimillos de diferencia no me importan demasiado.

entonces, podemos concluir que valen "lo mismo"

pues bien, ahora que los k12 han perdido su seguro de recompra del BdE (por lo menos para los que los pagaremos a 15 euros) y se han convertido en una moneda bullion mas, mi pregunta es *sobre las posibilidades de vender esta plata en un futuro.*

veo que hablan mucho de a que precio comprar pero no encuentro mucha informacion sobre como deshacerse de las moneditas cuando la plata suba (al menos esa es mi ilusion jejejeje)

como he dicho, soy un novato y mi interes en la plata no es numismatico. por lo que me interesaria conocer *opciones de recompra para TODA mi inversion* en un momento futuro.

(las mayusculas indican que no quiero vender las moneditas de a una en una en sitios tipo ebay, sino recuperar el dinero invertido de una tacada).

espero haberme explicado. gracias por vuestras respuestas. 

entre todos estan haciendo un foro cojonudo.

pd: mis mas sinceras felicitaciones a los que vieron el "bisnes" de los karlillos en su momento. y ahora estan haciendo caja. sí, senor....


----------



## Junior666 (7 Feb 2012)

Yo personalmente apostaría por los k12 porque los 12 euros los tienes asegurados por mucho que la plata baje. Perderías 3 euros por moneda pero en el otro caso si baja mucho la plata y la necesitases vender perderías más aún. Si la plata sigue subiendo ganas en cualquier caso. Si no te importa lo feas que sean las monedas y sólo te importa su valor en plata yo lo tendría claro.
También puedes comprar un poco de cada y listo.


----------



## duval81 (7 Feb 2012)

alfa romeo dijo:


> hola,
> este es mi primer post y como corresponde, mis dudas y planteos son de novato absoluto.
> 
> luego de empollarme varios hilos completos del foro, quiero plantear mi situacion para que los que mas entienden de metales me echen una mano si pueden. quizas mi caso sea el de muchos...
> ...



Busca el hilo de compra-venta de karlillos entre foreros, debe estar un poco abajo (no lo veo en la primera página) pero los consigues a menos de 15 fijo.
No dejes de preguntar en algún banco que te pille cerca a ver si por casualidad tienen alguno (complicado pero posible).
Y nadie te impide venderlo todo junto en ebay, no es raro ver ventas de 20 filarmónicas o libertades o alguna colección completa de koalas o kookaburras.

Respecto a lo de vender todas las monedas de una vez, no será fácil, ten en cuenta que necesitarás encontrar a alguien que las quiera y si tienes mucho será complicado. La opción es un compro oro (o mucho mejor alguna tienda alemana) pero los precios obviamente serán inferiores.


----------



## fff (7 Feb 2012)

alfa romeo dijo:


> pues bien, ahora que los k12 han perdido su seguro de recompra del BdE (por lo menos para los que los pagaremos a 15 euros) y se han convertido en una moneda bullion mas, mi pregunta es *sobre las posibilidades de vender esta plata en un futuro.*
> 
> veo que hablan mucho de a que precio comprar pero no encuentro mucha informacion sobre como deshacerse de las moneditas cuando la plata suba (al menos esa es mi ilusion jejejeje)
> 
> como he dicho, soy un novato y mi interes en la plata no es numismatico. por lo que me interesaria conocer *opciones de recompra para TODA mi inversion* en un momento futuro.



Apuesta por las onzas bullion (*). Los karlillos estan bien pero se revalorizan mucho menos. Ahi tienes la web del andorrano para ver a cuanto te los compra. Si la plata sube lo que esperamos, ganaras dinero - o lo mantendras, mejor dicho, por la inflaccion que habrá. Si baja, pues bueno, esto es sin garantia 

(*) Crees que venderas mas facil una kookaburra o un karlillo? Haz la prueba


----------



## opilano (7 Feb 2012)

alfa romeo dijo:


> pues bien, *ahora que los k12 han perdido su seguro de recompra del BdE* (por lo menos para los que los pagaremos a 15 euros) y se han convertido en una moneda bullion mas, mi pregunta es sobre las posibilidades de vender esta plata en un futuro.



En cualquier Banco te los cambian por 12 euros en papelitos de colores. Haz la prueba y nos cuentas


----------



## duval81 (7 Feb 2012)

opilano dijo:


> En cualquier Banco te los cambian por 12 euros en papelitos de colores. Haz la prueba y nos cuentas



Creo que se refiero a que si los compras a 15, pues ya no tienes el 100% asegurado.
Obviamente a diferencia de si los consigues en un banco a 12€ que tienes el 100% asegurado, salvo pérdida por inflación (o madmax).


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 Feb 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> Yo personalmente apostaría por los k12 porque los 12 euros los tienes asegurados por mucho que la plata baje. Perderías 3 euros por moneda pero en el otro caso si baja mucho la plata y la necesitases vender perderías más aún. Si la plata sigue subiendo ganas en cualquier caso. Si no te importa lo feas que sean las monedas y sólo te importa su valor en plata yo lo tendría claro.
> También puedes comprar un poco de cada y listo.



los K12 son mierdaplata. Te los dan en Ebay por 16 € con una mierda carterita y certificado y no se qué. A cuanto aspiras a venderlos?...mírate el hilo BID/ASK de intercambio K12 entre foreros. Y si entras en una cosa para perder, no lo hagas, aunque "solo" sean 3 euros por moneda. 

En cuanto a las monedas de plata bullion...en qué son feas?. Tienes Maples Leaf, Noa's Ark, Wiener Philarmoniker, Silver Eagles, Libertades Mejicanas, y muchas más de monedas bullion, pero que de feas, nada. Y con una pureza entre 99,9 y 99,99 normalmente. 

En breve igual te empiezan a gustar y empiezas con colección de monedas por años, o te interesas ya por series definidas o incluso por monedas proof o de numismática, vete a saber. Pero en cualquier caso, tener estas monedas bullion da mucha más satisfacción que tener un lingote o karlillos, son monedas dignas de mirar y admirar con detalle, porque son bellas (por eso las hacen en plata). Por si fuera poco, conservan más y mejor precio que el lingote o valor de spot, cosa poco probable en mierdaplata. 

Y aparte los karlillos, en mierdaplata ya necesitas conocimientos de numismática y comprobación de los fakes y composición real de la plata de la moneda, cosa que no ocurre en las monedas bullion, hay fotos, tienen peso y medidas bien definidos y por 10 o 15 euros te armas con lupas y balanzas con la suficiente precisión. 

Opino que los karlillos serían interesantes si en el Banco te pudieran dar, pero como no es así, pues a joderse. 

Como bien dices, chapeau a los que pudieron obtenerlas en su momento del banco. Pero esto ya es historia.


----------



## fff (7 Feb 2012)

Los karlillos fueron un chollo. Pero hoy en dia, puestos a apostar, por onzas de plata. 
Y no te centres en las bullion. Hay onzas preciosas, y nos son mucho más caras. Y en cierto momento puedes ver que un "pajarillo" se te ha evalorizado un montón! Cuanto más diversifiques más resguardado queda tu refugio. Si lo ves con ojos de inversión, pues quizás e sale bien o quizás te sale mal.

Si te empieza a entrar el gusanillo de la numismática, pues además te lo pasarás bien... y ya que el futuro parece oscuro, un rayo de luz pues se agradece


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Feb 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> los K12 son mierdaplata.



Un respeto, por favor: 
son feos de co.jo.nes pero son de ley 925 (plata de 1ª ley) y su valor facial funciona muy bien; son perfectos para iniciarse y para invertir con seguro de pérdidas, que en los tiempos que corren me parece muchísimo. 

Así que me parece demasiado llamarlos así. Además, si se busca se sigue habiendo. Pero aunque se compren a 15, tienes la certeza de que como mucho sólo perderás el 20% de lo aportado. ¿Qué bullion te garantiza eso? 

Ojo, no estoy diciendo que se compre sólo karlillos, sólo que me parece demasiado llamarles mierdaplata.


----------



## fff (8 Feb 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Un respeto, por favor:
> son feos de co.jo.nes pero son de ley 925 (plata de 1ª ley) y su valor facial funciona muy bien; son perfectos para iniciarse y para invertir con seguro de pérdidas, que en los tiempos que corren me parece muchísimo.
> 
> Así que me parece demasiado llamarlos así. Además, si se busca se sigue habiendo. Pero aunque se compren a 15, tienes la certeza de que como mucho sólo perderás el 20% de lo aportado. ¿Qué bullion te garantiza eso?
> ...



Si tienes razon, nadie te la niega, pero 'junk' silver, es plata que no sea 999.
Y es verdad, el seguro de los K12/20 no los tienen las bullion.
El que este inseguro que compre K12 a 15... no es mala opcion


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Si tienes razon, nadie te la niega, pero 'junk' silver, es plata que no sea 999.



Pues es verdad, no sé porqué tenía el límite en la ley 900.


----------



## Junior666 (8 Feb 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> los K12 son mierdaplata. Te los dan en Ebay por 16 € con una mierda carterita y certificado y no se qué. A cuanto aspiras a venderlos?...mírate el hilo BID/ASK de intercambio K12 entre foreros. Y si entras en una cosa para perder, no lo hagas, aunque "solo" sean 3 euros por moneda.
> 
> En cuanto a las monedas de plata bullion...en qué son feas?. Tienes Maples Leaf, Noa's Ark, Wiener Philarmoniker, Silver Eagles, Libertades Mejicanas, y muchas más de monedas bullion, pero que de feas, nada. Y con una pureza entre 99,9 y 99,99 normalmente.
> 
> ...




Pues yo los estoy vendiendo a 16€ en la numismática de mi ciudad y a alguna persona interesada. Está claro que a ese precio no los voy a vender de una tacada si quisiera hacerlo ahora pero de momendo ya he vendido 70 en poquito tiempo, que no es nada del otro mundo pero tampoco está mal. Lo bueno es que sé donde conseguir más a 12.

De todas formas yo creo que las 2 opciones son buenas, tanto las k12 como las monedas bullion. También tengo de estos últimos, sobre todo pandas que me encantan. (lo de feas me refería a los k12, que no me gustan nada) Y al precio que los compré está claro que si los vendo ahora gano más que con las del BDE pero con estas últimas la verdad que uno duerme más tranquilo, sobre todo si se tiene una buena cantidad.


----------



## alfa romeo (8 Feb 2012)

hola nuevamente,

antes que nada, quiero agradecerles las respuestas. 

si he entendido bien, tengo ventajas y desventajas en las dos opciones. ahora intentare razonar en publico mi idea de inversion para que me corrijais si me equivoco y aportar mas informacion que en el primer post.

como he comentado, no tengo interés numismatico (para mi es comprar plata de inversion y punto) y me he decidido por las monedas bullion porque no quiero complicarme la vida con lingotes, balanzas y demas.

conclusiones que saco:

a favor de los karlillos (a 15 leuros): tienen seguro de perdidas un 20% por debajo del valor de compra, cosa que los bullion internacionales no tienen en caso de bajada de la plata.

a favor de los bullion tienen mayor revalorizacion y mas posibles compradores en caso de subida.

*corregidme si me equivoco.*

algo que no dije en mi primer post es que vivo en las islas canarias, con lo que la colocacion de las monedas (las que sean) no debe ser tan facil como quien esta en una ciudad tipo madrid o barcelona. comprar si, puedo comprar todo lo que quiera (bendito internet) pero ¿y vender?

para que tengais una idea mas clara, el volumen de mi inversion será de unos 3000 euros, o sea unas 100 monedas bullion o unos 200 karlillos a 15. y como me comenta duval81 , parece dificil desahacerse de dichas monedas en una misma operación.

por lo que recurro a vuestros conocimientos para *informarme sobre las facilidades de vender dadas mis condiciones particulares *("aislamiento insular", volumen de monedas, intencion de recuperar la inversion en una sola operacion).

con lo que me han aportado hasta ahora, tengo casi decidida la inversión. pero la facilidad de convertirlo en fotocopias del BCE en unos 5 o 10 años será lo que me termine de decidir.

gracias por vuestros aportes. estoy aprendiendo mucho.

saludos.


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Feb 2012)

alfa romeo dijo:


> hola nuevamente,
> 
> antes que nada, quiero agradecerles las respuestas.
> 
> ...



Fin de la historia. Vuelva a comenzar su esquema mental en otra hipotetica situacion.


----------



## alfa romeo (8 Feb 2012)

pues no lo pillo....

como he dicho al principio, soy novato absoluto en estos temas y su respuesta, señor gamusino30, no me aclara el panorama.

no se si me está diciendo que 3000 euros es poco dinero, si vivir en gran canaria hace inviable la futura venta de monedas de plata o si 5 o 10 años para recuperar la inversion (y alguna eurillo mas) es tiempo insuficiente para este tipo de inversiones.

sea como sea, no creo estar cometiendo un error si me informo acerca de como salir de una inversión antes de meterme en ella.

en fin, que sigo como al principio. con mis eurillos y mis dudas.

un saludo.


----------



## gamusino30 (9 Feb 2012)

alfa romeo dijo:


> pues no lo pillo....
> 
> como he dicho al principio, soy novato absoluto en estos temas y su respuesta, señor gamusino30, no me aclara el panorama.
> 
> ...



¿Vives en Canarias y no sabes porque te lo digo? Trata de "introducir" 3 monedas bullion por correo postal en tu poblacion y nos lo cuentas.

Si me dices que te tengo que explicar tambien como se hace una DUA viviendo en Canarias, mal vamos.

No me hagas tampoco que te explique cual es la funcion del cabildo / aduana canaria. Si te crees que vas a poder comprar plata bullion sin pagar impuesto + Aranceles de importacion y tramitar una importacion (porque hay que tramtiarla) ... muy canario no eres. Y si los tienes que pagar muy rentable no es tu inversion. ¿Me he explicado?. 

Viviendo en Canarias tu planteamiento no es bueno, tienes multitud de opciones mejores que comprar plata y lo de que los karlillos son moneda de curso legal se lo explicas al agente aduanero cuando te retenga la mercancia y te solicite el pago del IGIC y aranceles ...

Otra cosa bien distinta es que te hagas tu un viaje y los lleves puesto, pero te va a salir mas caro el collar que el perro.


----------



## gamusino30 (9 Feb 2012)

Hago un llamamiento a todos los metaleros que postean en el hilo de compra venta. No se que pasa que ultimamente a los foreros les da por chatear en ese hilo. Ya tenemos suficientes problemas con el spam y las dudas ciclicas de los pomperos como para que encima se viertan opiniones en un hilo destinado en exclusiva a la compra-venta.

Hace falta una solucion ya, no podemos estar cada 3 paginas teniendo que recordar que es un "tablon de anuncios" para ofertar y solicitar monedas, no un hilo para chatear.

Los que no lo hagais, haced el favor de postear cualquier opinion o duda relacionada con la compra de monedas en este hilo.



apeche2000 dijo:


> En mi opinión, una solución es que los vendedores profesionales se identifiquen como tales y se congreguen en un post de foreros profesionales., donde pongan enlaces a su web o lo que quieran. . Vale que el hilo se refiere a "compraventa entre foreros" y no especifica "foreros amateurs", pero al menos con dos hilos el tema se aclararía



Apeche2000 plantea una solucion, dadle vuestra opinion en este hilo que sino se nos desmadra el de compra-venta. A mi no me parece que sea ninguna solucion que haya 2 hilos paralelos. La solucion es sencilla, que las dudas y opiniones se posteen en exclusiva aqui o en hilos adecuados y el de compra-venta solo para oferta y demanda de monedas.

Para lo demas:
*
Exclusivo para Compra y Venta.*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/274956-hilo-para-la-compra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-iii.html

*Exclusivo para Valoraciones*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aloraciones-de-intercamios-entre-foreros.html*

Cuestiones relacionadas con el ORO en general*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/274971-oro-hilo-oficial-vi.html

*Cuestiones relacionadas con la PLATA en general*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/274905-plata-hilo-oficial-iv.html

*Cualquier tipo de Dudas* (¿compro o no compro? ¿Esta caro? ¿es buen momento en maximos?, ¿que plusvalias pagare?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/270404-dudas-acerca-de-comprar-oro-y-plata-que-comprar-donde-chollos-etc-aqui-te-las-resolvemos.html

*Para chatear y hacer amigos*, para el resto MPs a los vendedores.
Guardería - Burbuja Económica


----------



## Azafato Veloz (9 Feb 2012)

Esa no es solución, al final mucha gente se dedica a la compra-venta de metales de forma semi-profesional, como el que se montaba una inmo en sus horas libres. 

El 99% no son profesionales, sólo se dedican a distribuir y por eso el hilo está bien como está. En cuanto el metal se descalabre desaparecerán sin más.
Es una cuestión de orden, así que 2-3-4 hilos no harían sino ensuciar más.

Por cierto, los karlillos son mierdaplata de la gorda, maldita la hora en que los que deje de comprar plata 999...a 16 euros les pongo yo un lacito o os los cambio por kookaburras, pandas o demás fauna, incluso maples si me apurais. No tienen punto de comparación, el karlillo es plata que siempre irá bajo spot, y cada vez más...

En cuanto a las monedas de colección de 1 oz de plata, creo que el que pagué más de un 8-10% que por onza estandar está haciendo el canelo, es insostenible que todas las colecciones se revaloricen igual, y ya se que los vendedores os prometerán gloria, muchas de ellas acabarán pagandose al mismo precio que el bullion estandar. 

Y con el oro pasa lo mismo e incluso peor, pagar un 20% más por un panda de oro (o dragón o kanguro o lo que sea) es de traca, en 20 años se recomprarán igual que un kruger o un napoleon.

Creo que los novatos (los que llevan menos de 20 años en la compra Y VENTA) debeis tener cuidado a la hora de escuchar cantos de sirena de gente que saca tajada gorda con estas modas pasajeras. Ahora, si lo haceis por capricho y disfrutais adelante, pero desde el punto de vista de la inversión se ha avisado por activa y por pasiva en este foro.


----------



## apeche2000 (9 Feb 2012)

Que tal es Silber werter? alguno la ha probado?


----------



## Azafato Veloz (9 Feb 2012)

Por cierto, a los que pagan overspot por bullion oro, he visto lotes de 10 onzas a 1300 euros las onza de oro en SC. No doy datos porque no se como trabaja esta empresa.

Solo es un ejemplo para que veais lo que puede pasar con un oro a 5000 dolares la onza. Algunos se quedarán mirando al bicho mientras otros venden maples bajo spot antes de que sea demasiado tarde. El coleccionismo correlaciona inversamente con el precio del metal.


----------



## duval81 (9 Feb 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Hago un llamamiento a todos los metaleros que postean en el hilo de compra venta. No se que pasa que ultimamente a los foreros les da por chatear en ese hilo. Ya tenemos suficientes problemas con el spam y las dudas ciclicas de los pomperos como para que encima se viertan opiniones en un hilo destinado en exclusiva a la compra-venta.
> 
> Hace falta una solucion ya, no podemos estar cada 3 paginas teniendo que recordar que es un "tablon de anuncios" para ofertar y solicitar monedas, no un hilo para chatear.
> 
> ...



El problema es que la gente no lee, y eso no tiene arreglo.
Yo llevo 3 meses en el foro y desde la primera semana, ya vi que había un hilo exclusivamente de compra-venta, uno de valoraciones de intercambios y muchos otros de dudas, lugares dónde comprar (aunque éste creo que es más reciente), etc.

Si un forero nuevo postea en el hilo de compra-venta una duda, es que no se ha leído ni 5 minutos el foro.

Los moderadores deberían borrar el mensaje automáticamente y avisar por privado al forero de la forma correcta de proceder.
No creo que este foro sea tan grande como para que esto no se pueda hacer.

Al final, entre la duda del nuevo, la explicación y contraexplicación de los "veteranos" y alguna queja... se mueve el hilo dos páginas sin ningún post relativo al tema del post.

P.D.: tampoco veo como solución lo del hilo de profesionales, porque ¿quién es profesional? ¿inversionoro y andorrano? ¿los demás que participáis activamente en el hilo sois profesionales, amateur, semipros?
Para mí está bien como está, más aún si inversionoro hiciera caso del consejo de Necho (si 8 ó 10 personas le hemos dado las gracias al mensaje será por algo...)


----------



## Azafato Veloz (9 Feb 2012)

No son 30 euros, son 300. Si uno quiere acumular y no solo revender, un mes es tiempo pero no parece excesivo. Cosas peores hacen otros de más nombre


----------



## gamusino30 (9 Feb 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> *El problema es que la gente no lee*, y eso no tiene arreglo.



Coincido plenamente, la solucion es sencilla, dejarles hacer lo que quieran. Yo no vuelvo a decir a nadie mas que no ensucie el hilo. 

Viva el spam y los reflotes cada 3 horas para que el post no caiga en el olvido ... los que pagaran las consecuencias seran los que busquen material porque tendran que escudriñar entre las tertulias de un domingo por la tarde.


----------



## el_andorrano (9 Feb 2012)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> Por cierto, a los que pagan overspot por bullion oro, he visto lotes de 10 onzas a 1300 euros las onza de oro en SC. No doy datos porque no se como trabaja esta empresa.
> 
> Solo es un ejemplo para que veais lo que puede pasar con un oro a 5000 dolares la onza. Algunos se quedarán mirando al bicho mientras otros venden maples bajo spot antes de que sea demasiado tarde. El coleccionismo correlaciona inversamente con el precio del metal.



Que las traiga que yo las compro a 1315:baba:


----------



## Azafato Veloz (9 Feb 2012)

y si te las entrega en 30 días? ambos sabemos de quien hablo...teneis estrategias competitivas diferentes


----------



## Eldenegro (9 Feb 2012)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> Por cierto, a los que pagan overspot por bullion oro, he visto lotes de 10 onzas a 1300 euros las onza de oro en SC. No doy datos porque no se como trabaja esta empresa.
> 
> Solo es un ejemplo para que veais lo que puede pasar con un oro a 5000 dolares la onza. Algunos se quedarán mirando al bicho mientras otros venden maples bajo spot antes de que sea demasiado tarde. El coleccionismo correlaciona inversamente con el precio del metal.



¿Tienen tambien moneda de oro española? ¿Carlos III o Carlos IV?


----------



## duval81 (9 Feb 2012)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> y si te las entrega en 30 días? ambos sabemos de quien hablo...teneis estrategias competitivas diferentes



Yo también pago a 1315. Eso sí, quiero un canguro de cada año y entrego la pasta a cambio de las monedas, no a cambio de una promesa de entrega de monedas :fiufiu:


----------



## QuepasaRey (9 Feb 2012)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> Por cierto, los karlillos son mierdaplata de la gorda, ...a 16 euros les pongo yo un lacito



[YOUTUBE]GkfzW5M6wII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Azafato Veloz (9 Feb 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Yo también pago a 1315. Eso sí, quiero un canguro de cada año y entrego la pasta a cambio de las monedas, no a cambio de una promesa de entrega de monedas :fiufiu:



Es que esto no funciona así, si quieres el capricho personal unico e intransferirble, pagas los kanguros esos a 1400, aunque después cualquier profesional te lo pague a precio de kruger o menos.

Cuando llegue el momento de vender se verán muchas cosas. No podemos confundir precio de venta con precio de recompra.

Si lo que quieres es oro, que te comprar en cualquier sitio, y te da igual maple, filarmonicas o kruger, ese es tu sitio si quieres al menos 10 onzas de golpe. Además, creo que existe la recogida en mano y pago al recoger la mercancía cuando llegue.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (10 Feb 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> Lo bueno es que sé donde conseguir más a 12.



Pues mejor para tí. Solo te falta ponerte medalla como el Magic Andreu.

Aunque apostaría a que las sacas del BdE a ese precio...


----------



## hortera (10 Feb 2012)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> Esa no es solución, al final mucha gente se dedica a la compra-venta de metales de forma semi-profesional, como el que se montaba una inmo en sus horas libres.
> 
> El 99% no son profesionales, sólo se dedican a distribuir y por eso el hilo está bien como está. En cuanto el metal se descalabre desaparecerán sin más.
> Es una cuestión de orden, así que 2-3-4 hilos no harían sino ensuciar más.
> ...



lo que es mierdaplata es la plata, no los carlillos, si fueran de oro 925 no dirias eso, pero la plata es lo que es, yo nunca he tenido una moneda999 plata en la mano, pero si he tenido una krugerrand, y de guapa no tiene nada, y tiene 917 milesimas, y es la mas famosa onza oro de inversion del mundo. Asi que segun tus teorias el krugerrand seria 'mierdaoro'
Respecto a tus tres ultimos parrafos, estoy de acuerdo contigo


----------



## Junior666 (10 Feb 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues mejor para tí. Solo te falta ponerte medalla como el Magic Andreu.
> 
> Aunque apostaría a que las sacas del BdE a ese precio...



Ojalá quedasen en el bde para sacar las que quisiera a ese precio. Sé donde quedan algunas pero no demasiadas, cada día es más complicado conseguir.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (10 Feb 2012)

hortera dijo:


> lo que es mierdaplata es la plata, no los carlillos, si fueran de oro 925 no dirias eso, pero la plata es lo que es, yo nunca he tenido una moneda999 plata en la mano, pero si he tenido una krugerrand, y de guapa no tiene nada, y tiene 917 milesimas, y es la mas famosa onza oro de inversion del mundo. Asi que segun tus teorias el krugerrand seria 'mierdaoro'
> Respecto a tus tres ultimos parrafos, estoy de acuerdo contigo



Pues en parte es cierto, el krugerrand es mierdaoro  (pásame los que tengas)

Obedece a la razón de que el oro puro de 24 k no es apto para su uso en joyería ni monedas por lo maleable que es. Para lograr la equivalencia de dureza con el acero debe rebajarse al 75 % (oro de 18 K). 

Una moneda cualquiera de oro (99,99 % pureza) debes tratarla como oro en paño, encapsulada y sin sacarla a ser posible. El krugerrand resiste eso y más, por eso tiene amplio uso. 

Con la plata ya no ocurre lo mismo. Dice Malloney que la plata es barata porque la gente piensa que no vale dinero, por lo tanto tiene poco valor, es tu mismo razonamiento.

A la plata se le exige una pureza de 3 números 99,9, auqnue las maple leaf vienen con los 4 nueves (99,99 %) y me explicó un compañero forero que las hay hasta de 5 nueves (99, 999%). 

Personalmente pienso que vale la pena coleccionar o hacer acopio de plata pura o oro de 22 y 24 k. 

Los karlillos, pues casi tienen el mismo valor que un IPF, solo que con interés negativo :XX::XX::XX: A veces creo que hay que ser un poco testarudo para invertir en algo que de seguro solo sabes que pierdes


----------



## hortera (10 Feb 2012)

no se si conocereis la revista 'EL ECO FILATELICO Y NUMISMATICO' creo que se llama, la tienen en la bibilioteca publica, es mensual, pues si te fijas en las monedas de plata de coleccion de los diferentes paises, el noventa por ciento son de 925 milesimas, es un poco el estándar mundial de las monedas de plata, hay algunas 999 y otras 900 o menos, pero la mayoria son 925, supongo que este dato algo querrá decir


----------



## Junior666 (10 Feb 2012)

hortera dijo:


> no se si conocereis la revista 'EL ECO FILATELICO Y NUMISMATICO' creo que se llama, la tienen en la bibilioteca publica, es mensual, pues si te fijas en las monedas de plata de coleccion de los diferentes paises, el noventa por ciento son de 925 milesimas, es un poco el estándar mundial de las monedas de plata, hay algunas 999 y otras 900 o menos, pero la mayoria son 925, supongo que este dato algo querrá decir



Me supongo que será porque así son lo suficientemente resistentes con la mayor cantidad de plata posible y no se deterioran tanto. Como hacen en las joyerías con lo que venden. Se me acaba de ocurrir xD


----------



## Eldenegro (10 Feb 2012)

Una moneda aleada es mucho mas duradera y resistente que una moneda pura de metal. Ademas, tradicionalmente, las monedas se hacian de aleacion de plata (.500 a .925) y las de oro tambien (0.850 a .917) porque iban dirigidas a circulante, y porque el sistema de depurado para llegar a un .999 es muy costoso.

Las monedas modernas de hacen en metal puro porque nosotros lo valemos, pero si fuesemos a hacer circulante, se volveria a alear el metal.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Feb 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues en parte es cierto, el krugerrand es mierdaoro  (pásame los que tengas)
> 
> Obedece a la razón de que el oro puro de 24 k no es apto para su uso en joyería ni monedas por lo maleable que es. Para lograr la equivalencia de dureza con el acero debe rebajarse al 75 % (oro de 18 K).
> 
> ...



Ultimamente da pena pasar por el foro con la cantidad de posts desinformativos. 

No hay monedas de plata que hayan circulado y que sean de plata pura. Pregúntese el porqué...

Yo mis karlillos los compré a 12 euros. Explíqueme como puedo perder? Por la inflación? Ni eso...si tenemos inflación los metales subirán...

Los porrompomperos antes de opinar harías bien en informaros...en este mismo foro por ejemplo...


----------



## alfa romeo (10 Feb 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Vives en Canarias y no sabes porque te lo digo? Trata de "introducir" 3 monedas bullion por correo postal en tu poblacion y nos lo cuentas.
> 
> Si me dices que te tengo que explicar tambien como se hace una DUA viviendo en Canarias, mal vamos.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias por tomarse la molestia de explicarlo, señor gamusino30.

aunque usted no lo crea, no tenía idea de que canarias era considerada "el extranjero" para comprar algo desde la españa peninsular. tampoco sabía lo que es una DUA (ahora ya lo he mirado) por lo que me voy olvidando de este tipo de inversión.

en realidad, no soy canario, simplemente estoy radicado aquí y desconocía esos detalles de fiscalidad y regimenes especiales. obviamente sé que no hay IVA sino IGIC, pero poco más.

de nuevo gracias por su tiempo y por la información.

voy a abrir un hilo pidiendo recomendación a los conforeros sobre que hacer con mis eurillos. le agradecería enormemente que se de una vueltecilla por allí y me indique esas "multitud de opciones mejores que comprar plata" para alguien que vive aquí.

un saludo.


----------



## gamusino30 (10 Feb 2012)

alfa romeo dijo:


> muchas gracias por tomarse la molestia de explicarlo, señor gamusino30.
> 
> aunque usted no lo crea, no tenía idea de que canarias era considerada "el extranjero" para comprar algo desde la españa peninsular. tampoco sabía lo que es una DUA (ahora ya lo he mirado) por lo que me voy olvidando de este tipo de inversión.
> 
> ...



Primero hay que informarse, y luego pedir consejo sobre una teoria propia, nunca a la inversa (primero pedir consejo, luego crear una teoria propia y por ultimo comprobarlo).


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (10 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Si tienes razon, nadie te la niega, pero 'junk' silver, es plata que no sea 999.
> Y es verdad, el seguro de los K12/20 no los tienen las bullion.
> El que este inseguro que compre K12 a 15... no es mala opcion



La ley de 925 milésimas, se considera _sterling silver_


----------



## fff (10 Feb 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> La ley de 925 milésimas, se considera _sterling silver_



Tienes toda la razón.

Pero es verdad, alguien lo podria confirmar? que se paga mejor la plata pura que la sterling o la junk?


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (10 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón.
> 
> Pero es verdad, alguien lo podria confirmar? que se paga mejor la plata pura que la sterling o la junk?



Pues aquí no

Silbermünzen / Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Una Britannia cuesta 32,15 siendo su ley 0,958 y un Maple que es 0,9999 (la moneda con la plata más pura del mundo) se vende a 29,15

Por tanto, no tiene por qué pagarse la plata amonedada pura a más dinero que la no pura.


----------



## fff (10 Feb 2012)

Si pero no.

Me comentaron que el oro de 24K me lo cobrarian mas caro que el de 22K.
Me has puesto el ejemplo de la unica moneda 'bullion' que no es 999, sino 23K.
ME interesaria saber los karlillos (925) o los paquillos (800)


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (10 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Si pero no.
> 
> Me comentaron que el oro de 24K me lo cobrarian mas caro que el de 22K.
> Me has puesto el ejemplo de la unica moneda 'bullion' que no es 999, sino 23K.
> ME interesaria saber los karlillos (925) o los paquillos (800)



12 Euro Spanien EU Präsidentschaft 2010, EUR 18,50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherh...

Está a más de 1,1€ el gramo de plata en esta moneda. Entiendo que el premium se lo ponen por el valor facial que tiene, que es muy elevado. No dicen eso sí, que para cambiarlo por papel o cuproniquel habría que estar en España.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Feb 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> La ley de 925 milésimas, se considera _sterling silver_



En el hilo oficial de la junk silver creo recordar que están contemplando monedas 925 y en la wikipedia también la consideran junk:

Junk silver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Por cierto, fijaos en la pedazo de devaluación de las monedas después de la IGM.

EDITO:
mira la definición que dan aquí:


> Junk Silver is really just a word-phrase coined by investors to describe a circulated silver coin, but has no value other than the silver metal used to mint the coin. Meaning ‘junk silver’ has no value as rare coins.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón.
> 
> Pero es verdad, alguien lo podria confirmar? que se paga mejor la plata pura que la sterling o la junk?



En el andorrano la forma más barata de comprar plata es con monedas junk: duros, morgan y francos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (11 Feb 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ultimamente da pena pasar por el foro con la cantidad de posts desinformativos.
> 
> No hay monedas de plata que hayan circulado y que sean de plata pura. Pregúntese el porqué...
> 
> ...



No. Usted no perderá con sus karlilos si los compró a 12 euros.

El que perdería sería yo o cualquier otro pringao si se los compra a usted a 15, cosa que por supuesto no voy a hacer. 

Ya dije antes que los karlillos, chapeau para quien los cogió a su tiempo y a 12 euros. Pero esto ya pasó, bienaventurado el que los tenga, pero a más de 12 y poco no los compro a no ser que lo valga el spot en la mierdaplata que contienen. 

Que hay monedas de numismática de .925 y menos.....bien. Yo respeto a la numismática, y hasta puede que me de algún capricho con algun moneda, pero el propósito es invertir (bullion), y como inversión la numismática es para círculos muy reducidos entre los que no me incluyo por falta de conocimientos y vocación.


----------



## Platón (11 Feb 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No. Usted no perderá con sus karlilos si los compró a 12 euros.
> 
> El que perdería sería yo o cualquier otro pringao si se los compra a usted a 15, cosa que por supuesto no voy a hacer.



Por el amor de dios, no diga eso que nos va a desmoronar el negocio.

¿Que haremos ahora con las cajas de 500 karlillos que llevamos guardando desde 2008?::::::

Tendremos que llevarlas a fundición...en unos meses claro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Feb 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No. Usted no perderá con sus karlilos si los compró a 12 euros.
> 
> El que perdería sería yo o cualquier otro pringao si se los compra a usted a 15, cosa que por supuesto no voy a hacer.
> 
> ...




Pasese por el hilo de bid-ask de los karlillos. Puede comprar karlillos ahora mismo por 13,25 y como mucho perdería un 9,43% lo cual es inferior al spread de compra-venta de cualquier moneda bullion (¿lo ha calculado?).

Mire, no tiene usted ni idea con el tema de la ley. En Francia, por poner un ejemplo, la inversión preferida en moneda de plata son los Hercules de ley 900. Lo que ocurre aquí en España con los paquillos y los duros es que los numis han deprimido el precio artificialmente porque compran a precio de estafa. Tampoco le van a comprar mucho mejor las onzas puras.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (11 Feb 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pasese por el hilo de bid-ask de los karlillos. Puede comprar karlillos ahora mismo por 13,25 y como mucho perdería un 9,43% lo cual es inferior al spread de compra-venta de cualquier moneda bullion (¿lo ha calculado?).
> 
> Mire, no tiene usted ni idea con el tema de la ley. En Francia, por poner un ejemplo, la inversión preferida en moneda de plata son los Hercules de ley 900. Lo que ocurre aquí en España con los paquillos y los duros es que los numis han deprimido el precio artificialmente porque compran a precio de estafa. Tampoco le van a comprar mucho mejor las onzas puras.



Vale, no me jacto de tener idea como usted seguramente la tenga. Ya dije que no me dedico a acopiar monedas numismáticas ni mierdaplata, porque ni me ha gustado nunca ni me gusta ahora (ni tengo idea). 

Pero tampoco me dedico a entrar en negocios en los que la única salida es una pérdida, aunque sea del 9,43 %. 

El famoso hilo bid-ask de los karlillos dudo que funcione, pero me da igual, no es el tema. De cualquier forma, usted cambiaría gustoso los karlillos por bullion, me consta 

Soy muy consciente de que en caso de necesidad vendería probablemente a precio de spot, sea la moneda que sea. Tengo la remota esperanza de que el spot esté algo más alto que ahora para cuando esto suceda 

Y como cada uno tenemos nuestras preferencias, las mías son por monedas bullion con .999 o .9999. Aunque me guste tener alguna moneda de colección por estética, que no está reñido, por supuesto.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (11 Feb 2012)

alfa romeo dijo:


> muchas gracias por tomarse la molestia de explicarlo, señor gamusino30.
> 
> aunque usted no lo crea, no tenía idea de que canarias era considerada "el extranjero" para comprar algo desde la españa peninsular. tampoco sabía lo que es una DUA (ahora ya lo he mirado) por lo que me voy olvidando de este tipo de inversión.
> 
> ...



Si sirve de ayuda, algunos comerciantes ponen condiciones para envíoa a canarias como:

*COMPRADORES DE CANARIAS: Tener en cuenta que:
Realizamos facturas de todas las compras.( Por su importe exacto-no admitimos diálogo sobre importes diferentes).
Adjuntamos factura a todos los envíos.Correos no nos admite paquetería ni cartas para las Islas sin dicho requisito.
No nos responsabilizamos de los posibles cargos que el Cabildo Insular pueda practicar.
(A modo de ejemplo, y sin que sirva de contractual , creemos por la experiencia acumulada que pueden ser cargos por envío,de la siguiente ó parecida naturaleza: 6,50
6,50 euros fijos + 5% del valor de factura.Es decir, una factura de 50€ sería: 6,50 + 2,50 = 9,00€uros de cargo.
Una factura de valor 100€, sería: 6,50+5 = 11,50€.*


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Feb 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Si sirve de ayuda, algunos comerciantes ponen condiciones para envíoa a canarias como:
> 
> *COMPRADORES DE CANARIAS: Tener en cuenta que:
> Realizamos facturas de todas las compras.( Por su importe exacto-no admitimos diálogo sobre importes diferentes).
> ...



Salvo que no te dejan hacer el DUA a ti, te lo dan hecho las agencias de aduanas, y que aplican despues el IGIC que les parece (y como les de por meter el especial tienes triplicado el tipo de lujo del 13%). Rara es la vez que baja la broma de los 35 euros. Y lo digo por experiencia propia y mas de una discusion que he tenido.


----------



## alfa romeo (12 Feb 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Salvo que no te dejan hacer el DUA a ti, te lo dan hecho las agencias de aduanas, y que aplican despues el IGIC que les parece (y como les de por meter el especial tienes triplicado el tipo de lujo del 13%). Rara es la vez que baja la broma de los 35 euros. Y lo digo por experiencia propia y mas de una discusion que he tenido.





Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Si sirve de ayuda, algunos comerciantes ponen condiciones para envíoa a canarias como:
> 
> *COMPRADORES DE CANARIAS: Tener en cuenta que:
> Realizamos facturas de todas las compras.( Por su importe exacto-no admitimos diálogo sobre importes diferentes).
> ...



excelente informacion, caballeros.

muchisimas gracias, me han ahorrado unos cuantos euros y algun dolor de cabeza.

cuando esten por aqui, estan invitados a unas buenas costillas con papas, mojo y vino del pais.

he aqui uno que quiso ser inversor bullion y lo dejó antes de comenzar....

un saludo.


----------



## Atanor (12 Feb 2012)

En CoinsInvestDirect venden pakilos a 14: 100 Pesetas 1966, Spain, 15.2 Gram, 800 / 1.000 buy at CoinInvestDirect


----------



## Robespierre (12 Feb 2012)

Para los que hablan de Canarias. El otro día estuve por Correos (vivo en Canarias) y preguntando y tal me dijeron que a la hora de comprar cualquier artículo a la península o fuera de España le tenía que decir al vendedor que me descontara el IVA del precio ya que al entrar aquí yo tendría que pagar el IGIC que viene a ser el 0.04% del precio del artículo en sí.

Esto, repito, dicho en la misma oficina de Correos.

Saludos.


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Feb 2012)

Robespierre dijo:


> Para los que hablan de Canarias. El otro día estuve por Correos (vivo en Canarias) y preguntando y tal me dijeron que a la hora de comprar cualquier artículo a la península o fuera de España le tenía que decir al vendedor que me descontara el IVA del precio ya que al entrar aquí yo tendría que pagar el IGIC que viene a ser el 0.04% del precio del artículo en sí.
> 
> Esto, repito, dicho en la misma oficina de Correos.
> 
> Saludos.



Si te dejan hacer a ti el DUA si....


----------



## duval81 (13 Feb 2012)

Bueno me voy a permitir dar mi primer consejo sobre monedas: no dejéis de ir a las numis de vuestra ciudad, normalmente serán monedas más caras pero podéis encontrar alguna a buen precio porque ellos no les den mucho valor.

Acabo de comprar un lobo a 32 € (aunque ahora inversionoro los tiene a sólo 35, normalmente son más caros).


----------



## apeche2000 (13 Feb 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Bueno me voy a permitir dar mi primer consejo sobre monedas: no dejéis de ir a las numis de vuestra ciudad, normalmente serán monedas más caras pero podéis encontrar alguna a buen precio porque ellos no les den mucho valor.
> 
> Acabo de comprar un lobo a 32 € (aunque ahora inversionoro los tiene a sólo 35, normalmente son más caros).



No es exactamente lo que indicas
Los numis (sobre todo los viejos, que no usan internet) compran a su distribuidor ponen el precio en la etiqueta y se olvidan. Si tienen una moneda mucho tiempo, esta puede haberse revalorizado y ellos la mantienen a ese precio.

Pero cada vez quedan menos numismáticos de estos, pues se van jubilando.

Como anécdota, te diré que yo compré en la plaza mayor de madrid algunos Lunares serie II 15-20 euros por debajo de lo que se pagaban en ebay...pero dias de esos, hay pocos, no te vas a pasar la vida rastreando


----------



## Beto (13 Feb 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Bueno me voy a permitir dar mi primer consejo sobre monedas: no dejéis de ir a las numis de vuestra ciudad, normalmente serán monedas más caras pero podéis encontrar alguna a buen precio porque ellos no les den mucho valor.
> 
> Acabo de comprar un lobo a 32 € (aunque ahora inversionoro los tiene a sólo 35, normalmente son más caros).



tomo nota, que en mi ciudad hay dos muy cercanas


----------



## duval81 (13 Feb 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> No es exactamente lo que indicas
> Los numis (sobre todo los viejos, que no usan internet) compran a su distribuidor ponen el precio en la etiqueta y se olvidan. Si tienen una moneda mucho tiempo, esta puede haberse revalorizado y ellos la mantienen a ese precio.
> 
> Pero cada vez quedan menos numismáticos de estos, pues se van jubilando.
> ...



Pues bien que tenía los pandas a 75 euros el cabrón...

Tenía algún elefante no muy caro, y por lo demás no le pregunté (eagles, kookas, koalas).

Aunque alguna fula me intento colar el cabrón. Que hace años que no se hacen bandejas me dijo el tío... coño dime que no tienes y quedas como un señor, y no como un engañaviejas.

Ahh y que había un eagle de 1980 y pico que costaba 500 euros (le dije que no compraba porque como eran todas iguales no me motivaban y me soltó eso), ¿alguien sabe si esto es cierto?
A mí me huele a chamusquina.


----------



## Platón (14 Feb 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> No. Usted no perderá con sus karlilos si los compró a 12 euros.
> 
> El que perdería sería yo o cualquier otro pringao si se los compra a usted a 15, cosa que por supuesto no voy a hacer.
> 
> Ya dije antes que los karlillos, chapeau para quien los cogió a su tiempo y a 12 euros. Pero esto ya pasó,





Fantasmón dijo:


> Luego la moneda de 12 euros NO ENCAJA en mi política de inversión por varias razones:
> 
> - No considero que tenga demasiado potencial de revalorización numismático.
> - Está demasiado por encima del spot actual.
> ...




Autentica pena que este foro haya perdido a gente como esta


----------



## Eldenegro (14 Feb 2012)

Platón dijo:


> Autentica pena que este foro haya perdido a gente como esta



Hasta que se desempolven los multinicks. No venga a vendernos ahora la moto.

Y si quiere remitase a la fuente original, por favor


----------



## Platón (14 Feb 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Hasta que se desempolven los multinicks. No venga a vendernos ahora la moto.
> 
> Y si quiere remitase a la fuente original, por favor



Todos nos entendemos. Lo que quiera, pero más razón que un santo.::


----------



## Atanor (14 Feb 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Pues bien que tenía los pandas a 75 euros el cabrón...
> 
> Tenía algún elefante no muy caro, y por lo demás no le pregunté (eagles, kookas, koalas).
> 
> ...



Uff, el maravilloso mundo de los numismaticos....


----------



## arckan69 (14 Feb 2012)

Hola, me presento, es mi primer mensaje. Aunque he estado leyendo estas semanas como invitado, antes de escribir. Saludos.

Bueno, he comprado esta tarde cuatro monedas de 20 Francos Napoleón Oro, a 265 euros cada una, en una joyería especializada, en Francia. 

Le he pedido al tipo una factura, me la dará el viernes. ¿Debo de pedirle algo que garantice la calidad de estas monedas? 
Las tenía ahí "tiradas" y al parecer no son nuevas. He visto que alguna brilla más que otra y una de ellas también tiene pequeños rasguños.

Es mi primera compra y no se si ha sido buena o no. Quisiera opiniones, gracias.

La otra duda es, que ni me la había planteado hasta leeros, es invertir también en plata, y en qué porcentaje de inversión, por ejemplo 50/50 o 30/70 por ejemplo. No se, y de plata tampoco sabría qué comprar, aunque he estado leyendo y tengo una ligera idea, pero aquí sí voy algo perdido.

Muchas gracias, a veces la información vale más que el propio oro


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (15 Feb 2012)

Estoy pensando comprar alguna onza de plata sencilla (filarmónica o similar) y tenía pensado pasar el domingo por la plaza mayor de Madrid. ¿Se pueden encontrar este tipo de monedas por debajo de los 30€ allí? ¿Hay imitaciones o es dificil que te la cuelen en ese tipo de monedas?


----------



## duval81 (15 Feb 2012)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Estoy pensando comprar alguna onza de plata sencilla (filarmónica o similar) y tenía pensado pasar el domingo por la plaza mayor de Madrid. ¿Se pueden encontrar este tipo de monedas por debajo de los 30€ allí? ¿Hay imitaciones o es dificil que te la cuelen en ese tipo de monedas?



¿y por qué extraña razón no las compras en el foro?
Hay mil y un foreros de reputadísima confianza que te las venderán encantados.

Además no estoy seguro pero creo que inversionoro es de Madrid y Masterbullion también tiene tienda en Madrid.

No veo el negocio a ir a un mercadillo y arriesgarte. Lo más probable es que sean todas buenas, pero si vas a obtener el mismo precio, ¿qué sentido tiene?


----------



## Nexus (20 Feb 2012)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo por estas tierras y por estos menesteres. Desconozco todo acerca del mundo de las monedas de plata, hasta incluso que existieran monedas de plata de euro, aunque llevo algún tiempo leyendo y algo ya aprendí, como por ejemplo que cualquiera que posea monedas las puede cambiar siempre que lo desee por efectivo en el Banco de España, lo cual hace muy atractiva su adquisición como reserva de valor.

Mi única posesión en plata son unos duros heredados de familia, y me gustaría ir poco a poco adquiriendo algunas más, como así también algunas monedas de 20 (si es que quedan, claro). Y aprovechando la ocasión, me gustaría consultar con vosotros: tengo una oferta de alguien que quiere vender duros, algunos de ellos más o menos bien conservados, otros algo más desgastados, alguno con mucha mierda jeje. Son en total 8 duros, por ejemplo, de los años 1883,1892,1870,1876...y me los deja por 120 euros. ¿Os parece buen precio o se está pagando menos por ellos? ¿Creeis que es una buena compra?

Disculpad mi ignorancia, pero nadie nace sabiendo hablar, sino que lo va aprendiendo. Y en eso estoy y quiero estar. Gracias a los que me orienten respecto a las monedas que comenté.


----------



## fff (20 Feb 2012)

Mira, los duros de plata no son 2+2
Depende de la conservación, pueden valer mucho o nada (=valor de la plata)
Como estas aprendiendo, te recomiendo que no te metas en eso.
Vete a tiro fijo. Mira monedas de una onza. En el foro he escrito acerca de esas monedas, echa un vistazo y las encontraras

saludos


----------



## xabitxabi (20 Feb 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Hola a todos. Soy nuevo por estas tierras y por estos menesteres. Desconozco todo acerca del mundo de las monedas de plata, hasta incluso que existieran monedas de plata de euro, aunque llevo algún tiempo leyendo y algo ya aprendí, como por ejemplo que cualquiera que posea monedas las puede cambiar siempre que lo desee por efectivo en el Banco de España, lo cual hace muy atractiva su adquisición como reserva de valor.
> 
> Mi única posesión en plata son unos duros heredados de familia, y me gustaría ir poco a poco adquiriendo algunas más, como así también algunas monedas de 20 (si es que quedan, claro). Y aprovechando la ocasión, me gustaría consultar con vosotros: tengo una oferta de alguien que quiere vender duros, algunos de ellos más o menos bien conservados, otros algo más desgastados, alguno con mucha mierda jeje. Son en total 8 duros, por ejemplo, de los años 1883,1892,1870,1876...y me los deja por 120 euros. ¿Os parece buen precio o se está pagando menos por ellos? ¿Creeis que es una buena compra?
> 
> Disculpad mi ignorancia, pero nadie nace sabiendo hablar, sino que lo va aprendiendo. Y en eso estoy y quiero estar. Gracias a los que me orienten respecto a las monedas que comenté.



Si los duros son auténticos, es buena compra. Si no la quieres déjamela a mi :baba:
Si la persona no es de confianza, anda con cuidado...
Si tienes más dudas sobre duros o paquillos pregúntame por mp, sin problemas.

Un saludo

xabi


----------



## arckan69 (20 Feb 2012)

Hola, tengo un par de dudas creo que fáciles de resolver.

Qué tipo de justificante de compra debemos de pedir a la ora de comprar oro y/o plata en cualquier compra. Por ejemplo, una factura sería válida? O existe algún tipo de acreditación o similiar que corrobora la calidad de lo comprado?

Y la otra duda es en cuánto porcentaje oro/plata os moveríais actualmente? 

Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## kelt (20 Feb 2012)

FAKE SILVER - I got fooled! - YouTube
El video está en Inglés, es sobre un tio que sabe del tema de monedas de plata y le han colado una falsa, a pesar de comprar en sitios de buena reputación.
Parece ser que lo chinos están intercalando monedas falsas en lotes de monedas reales.
La del video era fácil de pillar, pero dice que están sacando monedas FALSAS CON ALEACIONES QUE DAN LA DENSIDAD DE LA PLATA, PUESTO QUE PESAN IGUAL Y TIENEN LAS MISMAS DIMENSIONES (DIAMETRO Y ESPESOR).

Esto puede ser muuuy jodido...


----------



## tel (20 Feb 2012)

Gracias por el video, realmente dice que la falsa pesa solo 26 gramos.


----------



## necho (20 Feb 2012)

Coño, el video trata nada más y nada menos que de las Morgan Dollar. Moneda por excelencia que los chinos falsifican junto con las China Pandas.

Pero tal como reseña el conforero en el mensaje de arriba, la falsa no dio el peso y el hombre entona el mea culpa por caer tontamente no habiendo tomado las precauciones mínimas.

La moneda falsa te podrá dar el diámetro, pero el peso ya es jodido que te lo de. Y ni que decir que si ya has acariciado varias originales, opticamente tampoco te la cuelan así de fácil por muy curradas que estén. Habéis visto algunas Kookas falsas que rulan por eBay? Son de chiste. No hace falta pesarlas, ni medirlas para saber que son una burda falsificación.


----------



## fff (20 Feb 2012)

kelt dijo:


> Parece ser que lo chinos están intercalando monedas falsas en lotes de monedas reales.
> La del video era fácil de pillar, pero dice que están sacando monedas FALSAS CON ALEACIONES QUE DAN LA DENSIDAD DE LA PLATA, PUESTO QUE PESAN IGUAL Y TIENEN LAS MISMAS DIMENSIONES (DIAMETRO Y ESPESOR).
> 
> Esto puede ser muuuy jodido...



Lo primero, es posible

Lo segundo, todavia no. O presentad pruebas...



necho dijo:


> Coño, el video trata nada más y nada menos que de las Morgan Dollar. Moneda por excelencia que los chinos falsifican junto con las China Pandas.



Necho, creo que eran rounds los dos, uno de plata que daba el peso, y otro no.


----------



## kelt (21 Feb 2012)

Si, la moneda que tiene AHORA pesa menos y es fácil de pillar.
Pero a partir del minuto 7:54, *DICE *que hay reportados *ya *muchos casos incluso en youtube de monedas que dan peso, diametro y espesor perfectos(= densidad), con aleaciones de otros metales (yo me imagino que basadas en plomo que tiene una densidad muy muy parecida a la plata.
Si se lo curran con un buen baño de plata, da el pego.

Por suerte parece que hay una forma fácil no destructiva de detectar esas falsificaciones, gracias a una propiedad de la plata en presencia de campos magneticos fuertes (no hablo de que la plata sea mágnetica,el test clásico del imán para comprobar FE, NI) como los creados por imanes de tierras raras.
Ver mas aquí, creo que los videos son mas instructivos para el público general que un texto.
Testing silver coins / ingots with a magnetic swing FAKE SILVER - YouTube


----------



## tel (21 Feb 2012)

Joder con los chinos, si al final están metiendo más trabajo en hacer las falsas que otra cosa...Gracias Kelt tb por este video


----------



## necho (21 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Necho, creo que eran rounds los dos, uno de plata que daba el peso, y otro no.



fff, si te fijas en el minuto 2:01 cuando el hombre acerca ambas monedas a la cámara se puede apreciar que la de la derecha (desde la perspectiva del televidente) es decir, la falsificada de 26 g es un fake o falsificación de un Morgan Dollar del 1889. Mientras que la de la izquierda, es decir el auténtico es un "Round" tipo Morgan Dollar.

Más adelante el hombre comenta que la moneda auténtica en el reverso dice el peso y la fineza de la moneda, mientras que la falsificación no. Lo que confirma lo que digo en mi anterior párrafo. Ya que en el reverso de los Morgan Dollar no viene esta información.

Por lo tanto el hombre esta partiendo con un error de base que es comparar un Morgan Dollar (26,71 g 90% Ag / 10% Cu) con un Round 1 ounce Silver (1 oz Ag 999) tipo Morgan Dollar. Lo cual no quiere decir que el Morgan Dollar (la de la derecha desde la perspectiva del televidente) no sea falsa.

A continuación enlazo fotos de ambas para que se entienda mejor:

Morgar Dollar 1889 (acuñado en oficialmente Philadelphia):

- Las dos caras:








1 oz de plata tipo Morga Dollar:

- Anverso:







- Reverso:







Resumiendo; los Morgan Dollar son monedas que fueron acuñadas durante algunos años por Mints oficiales, mientras que los "Rounds" son monedas replica acuñadas por Mints no oficiales aunque validas si contienen el metal que dicen contener y se venden como lo que son, es decir monedas de plata/oro de inversión replicas de monedas de Mints oficiales.


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Feb 2012)

Lo pongo aquí por dejar limpio del hilo de compra-venta entre foreros.

¿Por qué algunos foreros sólo dicen el precio por privado?, ¿qué ganan con eso?


----------



## pringaete (28 Feb 2012)

Pillo sitio...


----------



## Nexus (5 Mar 2012)

Una duda os planteo, porque este hilo es para eso, no?:

Tenemos una moneda de 12 euros con sus 16,50 gramos de plata al 92'5% de pureza, e imaginemos que tenemos otra moneda de plata pura que pesa exactamente 16,50 gramos, al 100% como dije. La pregunta: ¿la moneda de plata pura aun conteniendo la misma cantidad de plata que la de 12 euros, cotizaría más cara? Y de ser así, ¿cotizaría mucho más cara?


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Mar 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Una duda os planteo, porque este hilo es para eso, no?:
> 
> Tenemos una moneda de 12 euros con sus 16,50 gramos de plata al 92'5% de pureza, e imaginemos que tenemos otra moneda de plata pura que pesa exactamente 16,50 gramos, al 100% como dije. La pregunta: ¿la moneda de plata pura aun conteniendo la misma cantidad de plata que la de 12 euros, cotizaría más cara? Y de ser así, ¿cotizaría mucho más cara?



La cifra correcta es 16.65 g.

A lo que preguntas: si hablamos en el mundo real pienso que no, que vale más el karlillo porque monedas que pesen 16.65 g de plata 999 no las conocen ni en la ceca donde la emitieron, así que ya ves la demanda que puedan tener. Valdrán su peso en plata, no más.

De todas formas, lo que tu preguntas en el fondo es cómo afecta la ley del metal a su cotización. Yo pienso que en comparación con los otros factores (demanda y cantidad emitida) es un poco irrelevante.

Compara, por ejemplo, el precio en tiendas de la Maple Leaf (Ag 0.9999) con: 
- La Britannia (Ag 0.958),
- Los duros de plata y las morgan/peace (ley 0.900) sin valor numismático,
- Los duros de plata y las morgan/peace (ley 0.900) con valor numismático.

La conclusión a la que yo llego es que la ley es lo de menos. 
Aunque a igualdad de condiciones yo prefiero la plata pura. Pero por lo general, si es sólo como ahorro o inversión, es mejor tirar por la más barata en €/g.


----------



## Nexus (6 Mar 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> La cifra correcta es 16.65 g.
> 
> A lo que preguntas: si hablamos en el mundo real pienso que no, que vale más el karlillo porque monedas que pesen 16.65 g de plata 999 no las conocen ni en la ceca donde la emitieron, así que ya ves la demanda que puedan tener. Valdrán su peso en plata, no más.
> 
> ...



Sí, esa es exactamente la duda que planteaba, si la ley influye en la cotización de la plata contenida. Y por tu respuesta concluyo que no, que lo más importante en todo caso es la cantidad de plata, y que ésta no cotiza menos cuanta menor es su ley, aunque claro está, cuanto más pura sea la plata, más atractiva podría ser.

Gracias por la repuesta. Un saludo.


----------



## hortera (6 Mar 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Sí, esa es exactamente la duda que planteaba, si la ley influye en la cotización de la plata contenida. Y por tu respuesta concluyo que no, que lo más importante en todo caso es la cantidad de plata, y que ésta no cotiza menos cuanta menor es su ley, aunque claro está, cuanto más pura sea la plata, más atractiva podría ser.
> 
> Gracias por la repuesta. Un saludo.



os equivocais, fijate en el precio de compra de las tiendas, te pagan mas por las 999 de plata, con el oro te pagan lo mismo o casi lo mismo, pero con la plata no, por lo menos en la pagina del andorrano.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (7 Mar 2012)

Quiero morgans y half dollars (los que tienen la walking liberty)

¿Quién tiene y a cuánto me vende?




hortera dijo:


> os equivocais, fijate en el precio de compra de las tiendas, te pagan mas por las 999 de plata, con el oro te pagan lo mismo o casi lo mismo, pero con la plata no, por lo menos en la pagina del andorrano.



Eso es por la salida que tienen a su vez, reconocimiento internacional, etc



Una Britannia es ley 958 o algo así y es más cara que un Eagle o una Philharmoniker


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Mar 2012)

Lo que has visto en el andorrano son monedas circuladas y sin premium numismático, pásate por una tienda de numismática a ver si tienen el mismo precio, verás que algunas sobrepasan los 100€ (y me quedo corto).

En proaurum.de te compran al mismo precio las Maples y las Britannias.
Otro ejemplo, mira el precio de estas monedas de ley 900:
Moneda Colección - Metal - Silver .900 - InterCoin

Supongo que sí influirá en el precio la ley del metal, pero me parece despreciable en comparación con otros factores, como reconocimiento internacional, premium coleccionismo, tirada ilimitada o limitada, estado de conservación, etc.

Por ejemplo, aunque sean de oro, aquí las monedas de un mismo tipo tienen diferentes precios según su estado de conservación:
Gold Rates


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 Mar 2012)

*Mirando webs y sorpresa con Krugerrands*

Pues en Masterbullion hay buenos precios, o de lo mejorcito respecto a otros. 

Pero claro, ves Krugerrands de oro que pesan 31,103 gr. y ... ya dudas de la profesionalidad de alguno:

Krugerrand South Africa 1 oz Gold - Monedas Oro


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues en Masterbullion hay buenos precios, o de lo mejorcito respecto a otros.
> 
> Pero claro, ves Krugerrands de oro que pesan 31,103 gr. y ... ya dudas de la profesionalidad de alguno:
> 
> Krugerrand South Africa 1 oz Gold - Monedas Oro



Ostia, *lunarII del dragón por 38 eypos*!!

10 x 1 oz 2012 Year of the Dragon 1 Dollar silver 999

Aunque hay que comprarlas de 10 en 10.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 Mar 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Ostia, *lunarII del dragón por 38 eypos*!!
> 
> 10 x 1 oz 2012 Year of the Dragon 1 Dollar silver 999
> 
> Aunque hay que comprarlas de 10 en 10.



sí, igual son algo así como los Krugerrands de 31,1034 gramos


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 Mar 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lo que has visto en el andorrano son monedas circuladas y sin premium numismático, pásate por una tienda de numismática a ver si tienen el mismo precio, verás que algunas sobrepasan los 100€ (y me quedo corto).
> 
> En proaurum.de te compran al mismo precio las Maples y las Britannias.
> Otro ejemplo, mira el precio de estas monedas de ley 900:
> ...



Todo eso para el aficionado a la numismática, estupendo. Aquí creo que se trata más de bullion. 

Aparte de que el sitio donde indicas venden las filarmónicas y las Eagles de plata a 40 euros (joderrrr!!!!!), no me extraña que por un koala o un canguro te pidan 100, ya no hablemos de dragones y tal. 

Además, no hay que fijarse solo en el precio de compra. Lo que cuenta es el precio de venta, el precio al que las podrías vender en caso necesario. Y a lo mejor no te da tiempo a contactar con numismáticos y exponerlo en foros. Resultado: que al final se venden a peso, a precio de spot con suerte. 

Todo esto de la numismática y el premium me recuerdan las millonarias colecciones de sellos. Cuando los familiares del difunto iban a venderlas no les daban cuatro perras. 

Yo creo que hay que tener claro que los premium para los aficionados y entendidos. Para los que buscan solo inversión, lo más barato, y a mi entender más vendible: 
**monedas conocidas de plata de 1 Oz** (Filarmónicas, Eagles, Maples, Libertades, ...y ahora no me acuerdo de más), y a ser posible con pureza "tres nueves" 99,9 (las Maples son 99.99 o incluso 99,999 %). A ser posible BU como dice necho (Brillian Uncirculated o Stamper-no-se-qué) y encapsuladas o en tubo bien protegidas. 



Hay una diferen


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Mar 2012)

Vamos a ver, que yo no estoy defendiendo que se invierta en numismática!!

Que lo que yo digo es que la ley en las monedas, por mi corta experiencia, es un factor secundario. 



Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Para los que buscan solo inversión, lo más barato, y a mi entender más vendible



No sé si lo más vendible, pero lo más barato es la junk silver, como ya han dicho más arriba.
Mira las morgan/peace del andorrano y compara en €/g con las filarmónicas.


----------



## fff (7 Mar 2012)

La numismática es afición y tambien puede ser inversión. Hay que saber y asesorarse bien. Prefiero ser un poco menos lonchafinista y disfrutar un poco ) tenia la aficion de las monedas dormida durante muchos años...

El que pase del tema, que se dedique exclusivamente a los ASE y no se complique... :


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 Mar 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que yo no estoy defendiendo que se invierta en numismática!!
> 
> Que lo que yo digo es que la ley en las monedas, por mi corta experiencia, es un factor secundario.
> 
> ...



FoSz2: medite. Con la junk silver (nada conocida por el público en general) que puede que de compra sea barata, lo que pasa es que de venta será más barata todavía. 

Usted o sus descendientes tiene balanzas, densitómetros y ácidos para verificar la ley o pureza que contienen?. O los tiene el compro oro de la esquina o el gitano del mercadillo al que se lo vende?. 

Por eso me he referido a *las monedas más conocidas* de 1 Oz. Y esto es válido para plata y oro. Pocos expertos van a realizar ninguna comprobación a una filarmónica, ni a una libertad, Maple o Eagle. 

Extendernos ahora en el por qué de 1 Oz nos llevaría más rato. 

Para fff, experto en monedas premium, ya digo que reconozco y admiro sus post. Pero la numismática para el que entienda y le guste. Yo colecciono otras cosas, cada uno con su tema, pero en materia de metal voy a por bullion


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Mar 2012)

Decálogo10, usted y yo opinamos de una forma muy similar. He mantenido una discusión (en el buen sentido) en estos hilos defendiendo una postura similar a la que usted dice ahora.

Pero de lo que se habla aquí es de la influencia de la ley del metal en su cotización.

Por otro lado, no creo que la junk silver sea barata porque su precio varía con el spot. Lo que pasa es que tiene menos premium que la bullion, es decir, que es la bullion la que es un pelín más cara.

Con lo del gitano que vende una moneda y *moneda conocida* ¿no se estará refiriendo a que en las bullion viene explicitada la cantidad de plata que contiene mientras que en las demás no?
Porque me parece que una morgan puede que sea casi igual de conocida que una filarmónica, pero a lo mejor su contenido en plata ya no lo es tanto. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la ley del metal.

Por último, por favor, en cuanto usted pueda me encantaría leer el por qué de 1 oz.

Un saludo!


----------



## fff (7 Mar 2012)

1oz es el tamaño standard. Quizás si la plata subiera mucho seria incluso 'un pelín' grande, pero es un tamaño cómodo. Si alguien quiere comprar por afición un tamaño de 5 o 10 onzas lo recomiendo sólo en el caso que lo encuentre muy barato, y yéndose a los tamaños de kg, muy muy muy barato, pues no son manejables...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 Mar 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Decálogo10, usted y yo opinamos de una forma muy similar. He mantenido una discusión (en el buen sentido) en estos hilos defendiendo una postura similar a la que usted dice ahora.
> 
> Pero de lo que se habla aquí es de la influencia de la ley del metal en su cotización.
> 
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo en lo fundamental. 

Lo de 1 Oz se lo explica el señor fff. Recuerdo que hace unos pocos meses un forero quería vender una moneda de 1 Kilo kookaburra que costaba entonces unos 900 (más o menos). 

La ofreció en el foro e hizo de su venta un hilo de debate de cómo a la hora de vender los metales era difícil y ruinoso. Prueba de ello es que al final se la vendió a El Andorrano por 703 euros (precio de spot, creo). Nadie en el foro se la compró cuando el precio de venta era más de 900 euros, y yo no lo hice por ser nuevo y pensar que era una broma. El dorero se llamaba Diabblo77 o algo parecido. 

Los expertos en metales del foro concluyeron lo que le dice el señor fff, que 1 kilo no es manejable, que la mejor relación compraventa era con las monedas de 1 Oz. 

Cuando digo *moneda conocida*, (sirve también para el oro) me refiero a estar familiarizado con el aspecto, peso, diámetro, grosor, detalles, e incluso ruido y tacto de una moneda en particular. Para mí el estándar en plata está en las monedas mencionadas y no en otra moneda bullion como la Noah's Ark por ser demasiado nueva y poco conocida. En oro sería el Krugerrand, Filarmónica, Silver Eagle y Sovereign, este último poco más de 7 gramos. 

Respecto a este último, hubo un subhilo en el que participaron expertos del foro sobre algunos soberanos falsos, simplemente por el dibujo (la pata trasera del jinete Sant Jordi atraviesa el ala superior del dragón). 

Y sobre el sonido también hay subhilos con monedas de plata. La plata tiene un "soniquete" y hay muchos métodos caseros de oirlo. Yo personalmente, las tiro encima de la mesa, unas que no suenan nada bien son las arcas de Noé y otras que no recuerdo...(filarmónicas?). 

Bueno, si a un individuo normal no experto en el tema le saca de estas *monedas conocidas* yo no me atrevería a comprarlas ni por la mitad de su valor (ni nadie me las iba a vender, claro, de no ser falsas). A mí me presenta un karlillo o un Morgan y...como que no habré visto ni uno en mi vida. O los conoceré tanto como la moneda de un Dirham de los Emiratos Arabes que llevo en el bolsillo porque me trae suerte 

Es un consejo básico para principiantes (y yo no llego ni a eso), que hay que familiarizarse con las monedas hasta dominar su aspecto, tacto, peso, dimensiones, aleación que pueda llevar, y si me apura improvisar un densitómetro lonchafinista (a no ser que se gaste 2 o 3 mil euros en uno de verdad). 

Al decir "el gitano del mercadillo" era un estereotipo, para nada despectivo ni racista, sino muy propio de otros tiempos pasados, como lo son hoy día los "compro-oro". Estos tampoco van a comprarle monedas raras o poco comunes. Es lo mismo que pasa con los lingotes: que nadie se los va a comprar a no ser que los analicen antes o estén certificados y con toda su documentación y/o factura. 

Resumiendo, yo también opino como Diabblo77, que es muy fácil comprar oro y plata, pero si se ve obligado a vender, Dios y ayuda va a necesitar a no ser que esté muy introducido en este mundillo, y aún así quizás deba recurrir a comerciantes honrados como Diabblo77 vendiendo kookaburras a precio de spot menos lo que sea. 

Porque ocurre como con los bancos: que es diferente la cotización del dólar a cómo te los vende el banco si vas a ir de viaje (una ruina) :fiufiu:

EDITO con respecto a la ley: *monedas conocidas* en oro, pues pocas (ninguna) como el Krugerrand, pero que conste que no es 99,99 % sino .925 (creo), porque lleva una aleación con cobre para dotarle de más dureza y resistencia que el oro de 24 k. O sea, la moneda de mayor tradición en oro no es de 24 k sino de 22 k. Lo que pasa es que es *la más conocida* porque prácticamente la mitad de transacciones que se habrán hecho con monedas de oro eran krugerrands. Contiene 1 Oz troy de oro .999, pero con un peso mayor porque está aleada con cobre, de ahí su aspecto más rojizo.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (8 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo en lo fundamental.
> 
> Lo de 1 Oz se lo explica el señor fff. Recuerdo que hace unos pocos meses un forero quería vender una moneda de 1 Kilo kookaburra que costaba entonces unos 900 (más o menos).
> 
> ...



Este tema dio bastante que hablar, las oz de plata son interesantes porque hablamos de una fracción pequeña de dinero y son manejables, 1kg de plata no es ni una cosa no la otra, personalmente prefiero tener oro antes que plata cuando hablamos de concentración de divisa en una moneda, al menos el oro es mucho mas manejable.



Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Y sobre el sonido también hay subhilos con monedas de plata. La plata tiene un "soniquete" y hay muchos métodos caseros de oirlo. Yo personalmente, las tiro encima de la mesa, unas que no suenan nada bien son las arcas de Noé y otras que no recuerdo...(filarmónicas?). /QUOTE]
> 
> Las Maples tienen un sonido que no....


----------



## Eldenegro (8 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> EDITO con respecto a la ley: *monedas conocidas* en oro, pues pocas (ninguna) como el Krugerrand, pero que conste que no es 99,99 % sino .925 (creo), porque lleva una aleación con cobre para dotarle de más dureza y resistencia que el oro de 24 k. O sea, la moneda de mayor tradición en oro no es de 24 k sino de 22 k. Lo que pasa es que es *la más conocida* porque prácticamente la mitad de transacciones que se habrán hecho con monedas de oro eran krugerrands. Contiene 1 Oz troy de oro .999, pero con un peso mayor porque está aleada con cobre, de ahí su aspecto más rojizo.



Dos anotaciones: Los krugerrand, al igual que los soberanos o las eagles de oro estan hechas en oro de 22 kilates, o sea, que si dividimos 22 entre 24 nos da una ley de .9167, las britania de plata estan hechas en plata de 23 kilates, o sea, 0.958. Lo que se llama plata de ley, o sterling silver los ingleses es plata de ley 0.925.

Como ya se ha dicho en multitud de ocasiones, las aleaciones son para darle mas dureza y resistencia a las monedas. Por esta razon las monedas de la union latina se hacian en oro de ley 0.900, los 8 escudos españoles se hacian en ley 0.875, etc....

Ahora bien, en el otro punto sobre cuanto cuesta una moneda, pues siempre es el resultado de una matriz entre las ganas de vender y las ganas de comprar. A lo que debemos sumar los contactos que se tengan y las ganas que tenemos de ser timados.

Si te pones a comprar una cosa, lo que sea, pero no te informas previamente, mal vamos. Que queramos ir de listillos y ser los reyes del mambo por comprar mas barato algo que ni sabemos lo que es ni que vamos a hacer con ello pues nos da muchos numeros para ser carne de timo, como se ha visto, desafortunadamente, en mas de una ocasion.

Ademas, en el foro se ha ofrecido informacion de un monton de monedas, modernas y no modernas, sitios de confianza, indicaciones a tener en cuenta... pero como sale TAN CARO leerse los hilos, pues asi vamos...


----------



## fff (8 Mar 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Las Maples tienen un sonido que no....



Correcto, las maples no suenan bien. Las canadienses generalizando.
Las Eagles, suelen sonar bien. Las antiguas no tanto.
Las australianas, las que mejor

En mi humilde opinión...



Eldenegro dijo:


> Ahora bien, en el otro punto sobre cuanto cuesta una moneda, pues siempre es el resultado de una matriz entre las ganas de vender y las ganas de comprar. A lo que debemos sumar los contactos que se tengan y las ganas que tenemos de ser timados.



Muy correcto. El valor de una moneda siempre es aproximado. Las prisas bajan el precio. 

Y lo que esta claro, no compres nada de quien no te fies. Tenemos un claro ejemplo de hace poco en este mismo foro....


----------



## opilano (8 Mar 2012)

Nunca esta de mas recordar de vez en cuando aquello de que, "si no sabes torear, ¿pa que te metes Manolete?".


----------



## Smeentkin (8 Mar 2012)

3 cosas:

1º Gracias a todos los que dais vidilla a estos temas. He aprendido un mogollon con en este y otros hilos en los ultimos meses. (y lo que queda)

2º Hace un rato empece a leerme el libro de Maloney. Todavia no he acabado con la historia, pero me encanta. Lo estoy leyendo en ingles pirateado, pero probablemnte me lo busque en español cuando lo acabe para una segunda lectura. ¿Sabeis de algun libro asi, pero que se centre en la economia española o europea? 

3º Ayer me estrene XD Hice mi primer pedido a MasterBullion, unas 14 monedas de plata variadas (soy pobre). A ver cuanto tarda en llegar...


----------



## silverwindow (8 Mar 2012)

a ver como coño puede ser que no suenen igual , diferentes onzas de plata???
que alguien me lo explique?? estamos hablando de mondedas 999 1 onza iguales con diferente dibujito no??? noes,maples,filarmonicas

q alguien me lo explique


----------



## Smeentkin (8 Mar 2012)

Tendra algo que ver el diferente grosor? A lo mejor da un tono diferente...


----------



## kboom (8 Mar 2012)

Es verdad lo del sonido de los Maples. Por cierto, los Karlillos suenan muy pero q muy bien.


----------



## skifi (8 Mar 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> a ver como coño puede ser que no suenen igual , diferentes onzas de plata???
> que alguien me lo explique?? estamos hablando de mondedas 999 1 onza iguales con diferente dibujito no??? noes,maples,filarmonicas
> 
> q alguien me lo explique



Mismo peso, pero diferente grosor, diferente espesor, diferente presión de acuñado...

Dos copas de cristal del mismo peso pueden sonar diferente, ¿No?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (9 Mar 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> a ver como coño puede ser que no suenen igual , diferentes onzas de plata???
> que alguien me lo explique?? estamos hablando de mondedas 999 1 onza iguales con diferente dibujito no??? noes,maples,filarmonicas
> 
> q alguien me lo explique



cuando ví por primera vez Arcas de Noé...bien. Pero cuando la tiré sobre la mesa ...mawwww...ienso:

Suenan como si fuera una moneda de 2 euros (no de 12 de plata o karlillo, sino de las de billete de metro barcelonés). 

Las que más me gustan de sonido son las mexicanas. Ninguna suena tan bien como las libertades mejicanas. Y las Silver Eagles no están mal, eh?. 

Había un subhilo que hablaba de eso. Y muchos videos en youtube que lo demuestran visualmente y con sonido. 

Incluso había unas normas para distinguir las posibles falsificaciones, en las que figuraba lo de siempre y lógico (densidad, peso, diámetro, grosor, aspecto)...*el olor* (la plata huele especial) :8: , y el sonido que denominaba "soniquete". 

Vamos, que doctores tiene la Iglesia, no voy a inventar nada yo.


----------



## necho (9 Mar 2012)

Vaya, eso del olor me ha matado. Y mira que he hecho pruebas de lo más vario pintas con monedas de plata pero nunca me ha dado por olerlas.

Empezaré con las australianas para terminar con las Arche Noah para determinar cual huele más rico  

A ver si va a terminar siendo como con las tías. Que las feromonas que emanan algunas nos ponen más palotes que otras 

Bueno, dejando las bromas aparte. No sé yo, eso de olerlas arriesgandose a dejarle vaho o vapor de agua que luego se pueda convertir en alguna mancha rara como que no me convence. Maniático que es uno :rolleye:


----------



## musu19 (9 Mar 2012)

Comprarlas y compararlas esta bien... pero como guardarlas?¿?... yo tengo k12 en sus bolsitas alguna y otras en capsulas y todas ellas metidas en una caja metalica tipo galletas... solo llevan un par de meses pero creo que ese no es lo mejor para guardarlas verdad?¿?¿ que me recomendais?¿?


----------



## fff (9 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Las que más me gustan de sonido son las mexicanas. Ninguna suena tan bien como las libertades mejicanas. Y las Silver Eagles no están mal, eh?.



Depende de los años 

Coge una libertad de 1986 y otra del 2011 y mira como suenan. Y lo mismo con las ASEs.

...

La plata que más me gusta como suena es la plata histórica : Coged un duro de los de plata, y golpeándolo con cuidado oireis ese sonique sostenido.

A todo el que todavia sienta miedo al comprar una onza por 30 y pico euros, le recomiendo que se atreva y compre 2 o 3. Y después que tenga cuidado, que esto engancha )) ... y mejor ahora que la plata todavia no ha pegado el estirón ::


----------



## malibux (9 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Comprarlas y compararlas esta bien... pero como guardarlas?¿?... yo tengo k12 en sus bolsitas alguna y otras en capsulas y todas ellas metidas en una caja metalica tipo galletas... solo llevan un par de meses pero creo que ese no es lo mejor para guardarlas verdad?¿?¿ que me recomendais?¿?



Con tal que las tengas todas en cápsulas herméticas (las mejores dicen que son de la marca Leuchtturm), ya vale. Luego guárdalas donde quieras, mientras sea un sitio sin humedad...

Tampoco hay que obsesionarse, que no son lingotes de oro de kilo  Eso sí, las que tengas dentro de plástico sí que se te pueden fastidiar a lo largo del tiempo, así que cómprate unas cuantas cápsulas y arreglado.


----------



## adenia (9 Mar 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Con tal que las tengas todas en cápsulas herméticas (las mejores dicen que son de la marca Leuchtturm), ya vale. Luego guárdalas donde quieras, mientras sea un sitio sin humedad...
> 
> Tampoco hay que obsesionarse, que no son lingotes de oro de kilo  Eso sí, las que tengas dentro de plástico sí que se te pueden fastidiar a lo largo del tiempo, así que cómprate unas cuantas cápsulas y arreglado.



¿Y eso por qué? ienso:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (9 Mar 2012)

necho dijo:


> Vaya, eso del olor me ha matado. Y mira que he hecho pruebas de lo más vario pintas con monedas de plata pero nunca me ha dado por olerlas.
> 
> Empezaré con las australianas para terminar con las Arche Noah para determinar cual huele más rico
> 
> ...



Vaya, es una lástima que no funcione nada bien el buscador del foro. Era un hilo o subhilo sobre monedas falsas y apareció un experto anglosajón donde traducían a medias dos foreros, creo que duval era uno de ellos. Intervinieron gamusino y puntodecontrol, creo recordar. Y gurrumino. 

Y la cosa iba en primera instancia de cómo se veían a primera vista "how looks it". Se pusieron videos de youtube con el soniquete de lingotes verdaderos y falsos, también de las monedas. 

Se habló del característico olor de la plata, pero menos, yo tampoco lo he apreciado nunca. 

Pero tengo por seguro que no he visto ni olido la millonésima parte que el señor necho, así que no voy a contradirle, por supuesto 



musu19 dijo:


> Comprarlas y compararlas esta bien... pero como guardarlas?¿?... yo tengo k12 en sus bolsitas alguna y otras en capsulas y todas ellas metidas en una caja metalica tipo galletas... solo llevan un par de meses pero creo que ese no es lo mejor para guardarlas verdad?¿?¿ que me recomendais?¿?



Pues un forero de pro, me avisó de la mala costumbre de guardar monedas de plata en las bolsitas de plástico. Puede parecer pulcro pero con el tiempo el plástico puede pegarse al metal y deteriorarlas. Esto tiene especial importancia en las monedas de numismática. 

En cualquier caso, es mejor guardarlas en papel vegetal (en el caso de álbumes), o en cápsulas. 

La plata forma sales con facilidad, que le confieren este aspecto sucio y oscuro que puedes remediar un tanto como con los candelabros (bicarbonato y sal en un recipiente de agua, las dejas unos minutos y las secas).



fff dijo:


> Depende de los años
> 
> Coge una libertad de 1986 y otra del 2011 y mira como suenan. Y lo mismo con las ASEs.
> 
> ...



Jeje, pues sí, la plata mexicana antigua suena todavía mejor. 

Pero bueno, yo diciendo cosas al lado de auténticos expertos es ridículo, así que mejor me callo. :o


----------



## Tiogelito (9 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues un forero de pro, me avisó de la mala costumbre de guardar monedas de plata en las bolsitas de plástico. Puede parecer pulcro pero con el tiempo el plástico puede pegarse al metal y deteriorarlas. Esto tiene especial importancia en las monedas de numismática.
> 
> En cualquier caso, es mejor guardarlas en papel vegetal (en el caso de álbumes), o en cápsulas.



Esto es nuevo para mi: tengo un par de pandas en su "bolsa original", pensando que pasarlas a cápsula perdería valor/credibilidad, pero por tu comentario ¿debería replantearme migrarlas a cápsula? mmmm....


----------



## malibux (10 Mar 2012)

adenia dijo:


> ¿Y eso por qué? ienso:



Porque el PVC con el paso del tiempo va soltando sustancias que corroen la plata.
Si no se considera spam, aquí te dejo ésto que me leí y que explica un poco cómo conservar las monedas: Conservación y Limpieza de monedas

Lo único malo que las capsulitas son carillas (3,80€ 10 cápsulas), pero bueno, mejor prevenir...


----------



## Smeentkin (11 Mar 2012)

Me acabo de enamorar. 

Por casualidad he acabado en la pagina de Perth Mint Australia y he visto las series de monedas de plata y el fan que llevo dentro quiere hacerse con ellas.
Silver Coins : Deadly & Dangerous Silver Coins, Octopus Silver Coin, Spider Silver Coin, Shark Silver Coin | The Perth Mint

En estas series de monedas que salen a la ventra practicamente la triple del spot, ¿que posibilidades les veis de revaloracion? Ya se que son tiradas de muy pocas unidades, pero creeis que tienen salida si algun dia necesitara deshacerme de ellas?


----------



## bentox (11 Mar 2012)

Llegas un poco tarde....
La primera 2006 Red-Back Spider 1oz Silver Proof Coin no creo que la puedas conseguir por menos de 600 euros....Y creo que me quedo bastante corto....

Y ojo que han hecho una edición rusa de 2011, y que no te vendan esa version, que no es la misma


----------



## Smeentkin (11 Mar 2012)

bentox dijo:


> Llegas un poco tarde....
> La primera 2006 Red-Back Spider 1oz Silver Proof Coin no creo que la puedas conseguir por menos de 600 euros....Y creo que me quedo bastante corto....
> 
> Y ojo que han hecho una edición rusa de 2011, y que no te vendan esa version, que no es la misma



Ya se que llego un poco tarde...es una pena. Igualmente sale la nueva de esa coleccion en Junio, a ver que sera XD
En cuanto a la araña:
la original






la replica rusa:





La replica la encuentro a la venta por 600, asi que a saber por cuanto se podra encontrar la original...

en cualquier caso, eso responde a mi pregunta sobre su revalorizacion.


----------



## fff (12 Mar 2012)

Smeentkin dijo:


> En estas series de monedas que salen a la ventra practicamente la triple del spot, ¿que posibilidades les veis de revaloracion? Ya se que son tiradas de muy pocas unidades, pero creeis que tienen salida si algun dia necesitara deshacerme de ellas?



Salidas... pocas.
Revalorización... muy poca.

Pregunta al que te la vende por cuanto te la recompraria...

No nos engañemos, aqui la gente no está para tirar el dinero. El que tiene afición a las monedas y le gustan, irá comprando acorde con sus posibilidades. El resto busca protección y algunos despistados? inversión (Por favor, los profesionales, no os ofendais, pues sabeis que estas palabras no van dirigidas a vosotros)


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Mar 2012)

En el tema del coleccionismo, debemos tener en cuenta siempre lo que he puesto mil veces, el precio es el resultado de la matriz entre lo que esta dispuesto a aceptar la parte vendedora y lo que esta dispuesto a ofrecer la parte compradora. Ni mas ni menos.

Por ejemplo, hace años me ofrecieron por un fuerte venezolano (moneda tipo duro) 1000 euros, porque era una persona pudiente terminando una coleccion y le faltaba esa. Esa moneda es un regalo de mi abuela, asi que no se vende, pero si miramos, ¿cual es el valor de la moneda? ¿20-25 euros en plata o los 1000 euros que ofrecia el coleccionista? Para mi la moneda no tiene precio porque tiene valor sentimental, pero si me fuese ahora al andorrano, por ejemplo, a venderla me daria 17-18 euros.

Por ejemplo, tengo una moneda egipcia, chapada en oro, con una foto del escudo pectoral de Ramses II.







Tirada limitada, dentro de una coleccion. ¿Cuanto ofreces?


----------



## Smeentkin (12 Mar 2012)

Me acaba de llegar mi primer pedido, comprado en MasterBullion 

14 monedas de plata. 7 parejas.
2 arcas armenias
2 liberty
2 filarmonicas 
2 kookaburras
2 maples
2 monedas de 100 pesetas de franco
2 mexicanas de 5 pesos.

Al abrir me cuentan que en el paquete faltan las filarmonicas y los libertys. Venia el sobre marron rectangular, y dentro 2 paquetes. Uno con los arcas, el otro con maple, kookaburra, pesestas y pesos....

Les he enviado un mensaje a ver que me contestan....115 euros de 
diferencia con la tonteria.

Editado: Acaba de llegarme la contestacion: Que por exceso de pedidos no pudieron enviarlo junto. Me llegaran la semana que viene en cuanto reposten.

Ninguna queja entonces. TAmbien he de decir que ha sido un envio muy rapido. Lo encargue el jueves de noche y hoy lunes ya llego (una amiga que me las guarda)


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Mar 2012)

Busca el coche y quemaselo! ::

Joer, a ver que te contestan, porque si no ya sabemos de donde sacan los precios tan arreglados

Edito, acabo de ver la respuesta. Menos mal.


----------



## warezz (12 Mar 2012)

fff dijo:


> Salidas... pocas.
> Revalorización... muy poca.
> 
> Pregunta al que te la vende por cuanto te la recompraria...
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, con estos temas de numi hay que andar con mucho ojo.
Yo al principio me tiraba a lo loco, sin conocimientos y bolsillos llenos, mala, mala, cosa, ya sabes cómo acabé, palmando pasta.
Ahora mismo una buena serie con fúturo es la opal del Koala, es el primero de la serie y ya está por 160€ o más.

Australian Opal Series - The Koala 2012 1oz Silver Proof Coin | The Perth Mint











Otra buena es ésta, super demandada y lo que es mejor, con una gran belleza y aspecto unico del año del dragon. Lo peor es encontrarla a un precio decente, de 160€ para arriba y seguro que no queda ahí..
Yo me hice con una en la web de perth y volaron en 2 horas...:baba:

[YOUTUBE]n0yWMFNoIpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## adimora (12 Mar 2012)

un saludo a todos/as en este mi primer post, he entrado en varias secciones y lo encuentro muy interesante. 

cansado de los precios abusivos que piden por las onzas de plata en la plaza mayor de madrid, probaré suerte aqui para ir completando la colección.

*Estaria interesado en las siguientes todas de 1 onza del 2012 en plata*

Mexico
liberty usa
koala
panda
britannia
maple 

un saludo


----------



## musu19 (12 Mar 2012)

Welcome!

Sabes que tambien hay un hilo de compraventa?¿? seguro que alli tambien te ayudan!


----------



## adimora (12 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Welcome!
> 
> Sabes que tambien hay un hilo de compraventa?¿? seguro que alli tambien te ayudan!



No lo sabia, gracias, probare tambien allí


----------



## duval81 (13 Mar 2012)

adimora dijo:


> un saludo a todos/as en este mi primer post, he entrado en varias secciones y lo encuentro muy interesante.
> 
> cansado de los precios abusivos que piden por las onzas de plata en la plaza mayor de madrid, probaré suerte aqui para ir completando la colección.
> 
> ...



Ponlo en el post de compra-venta, seguro que alguien te ofertará.
El Panda no sé si estará, está complicado ese tema.


----------



## fff (13 Mar 2012)

Yo tengo curiosidad por saber cuanto es un precio abusivo... entiendo que por encima de 40 si, y por debajo no... ya concretarás si quieres :|


----------



## necho (13 Mar 2012)

*Hanseatic Money Fair*

Al loro a los que estén de paso o vivan por el norte de Alemania que este fin de semana se celebra el "Hanseatic Money Fair" en Hamburgo. Entradas a precio módico y encima te regalan una monedica chula ;-)


----------



## Tiogelito (13 Mar 2012)

warezz dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, con estos temas de numi hay que andar con mucho ojo.
> 
> Yo al principio me tiraba a lo loco, sin conocimientos y bolsillos llenos, mala, mala, cosa, ya sabes cómo acabé, palmando pasta.
> Ahora mismo una buena serie con fúturo es la opal del Koala, es el primero de la serie y ya está por 160€ o más.
> ...



El koala, bonita..bonita...no parece. No sé.
Pero ¿cómo os enteráis de estos lanzamientos?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (13 Mar 2012)

Smeentkin dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar mi primer pedido, comprado en MasterBullion
> 
> 14 monedas de plata. 7 parejas.
> 2 arcas armenias
> ...



pues pese a lo "editado", *no es forma correcta de tramitar pedidos ni envíos*. 

Y es que de Masterbullion Alemania las envían a Femstore y este es quien las envía en estos sobres ridículos y de la forma que le da la gana. Imagino que unas rozándose con las otras, ni tubos ni protecciones...

No es forma a mi entender.


----------



## duval81 (13 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> pues pese a lo "editado", *no es forma correcta de tramitar pedidos ni envíos*.
> 
> Y es que de Masterbullion Alemania las envían a Femstore y este es quien las envía en estos sobres ridículos y de la forma que le da la gana. Imagino que unas rozándose con las otras, ni tubos ni protecciones...
> 
> No es forma a mi entender.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Personalmente: una y no más Santo Tomás (salvo tal vez si fueran monedas encapsuladas "de fábrica" tipo australianas o chinas)

Cualquier forero (y en Ebay lo mismo) realiza envíos mucho mejor protegidos.


----------



## Tiogelito (20 Mar 2012)

¿Qué os parece (aparte de simpática) la onza del erizo orejudo? 
www.palausilver.com: long-eared hedgehog.1 oz mongolia

La tirada anterior, al menos en eBay ha tenido éxito...


----------



## fff (20 Mar 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece (aparte de simpática) la onza del erizo orejudo?
> www.palausilver.com: long-eared hedgehog.1 oz mongolia
> 
> La tirada anterior, al menos en eBay ha tenido éxito...



Que irá cara... si solo son 2500 ... 
No te fies de lo que diga ebay, mas que como orientación


----------



## Tiogelito (20 Mar 2012)

He buscado por webs especializadas en monedas, pero no he encontrado precios (por eso la referencia a eBay, aunque sé es poco fiable).


----------



## necho (20 Mar 2012)

*Una de erizos ;-)*

En vista de que os a dado por los erizos; que os parecen estos:

 

 

Reverso:

 

Especificaciones:

País: Bielorrusia
Año: 2011
Valor facial: 20 rublos
Metal: Plata 999/1000
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38.61 mm
Acabado: Proof
Tirada: 4000 unidades
Otros: Incrustaciones de cristal Swarovski (ojos)

A mí personalmente me parecen preciosas esas monedas.


----------



## Tiogelito (20 Mar 2012)

La de las crias me parece muy bonita (no tan simpática), pero ... asústanos (o no): ¿precio?


----------



## tel (20 Mar 2012)

El erizo de Mongolia es una cosa curiosa.
Es la tercera moneda de una serie, que aun no ha salido de la mint, sale a finales de marzo en principio, y que parece que solo tenía una web italiana en exclusiva.(powercoin, no estoy seguro) 
Para no haberla tenido aun nadie en sus manos puede que sea unos de los premium mas bestias. Esta web italiana que os digo la empezó a vender, en preventa, por 120€ y ahora la tienen ya en 450€ http://www.powercoin.it/lang-en/asi...ion-silver-coin-500-togrog-mongolia-2012.html

En eBay se vendió una la semana pasada por 392€. En preventa también claro.

De las 2 primeras de la serie ... ya van por encima de 1000€ y una de ellas fue COTY , el Gulo Gulo 

Personalmente me gustan, pero seguro que me terminare deshaciendo de mi Erizo


----------



## Tiogelito (20 Mar 2012)

Pues sí que es curioso, sí... ¡y burbujeado el precio!

Me extraña que el Gulo gulo cueste menos que el erizo. ¿es porque es precio "simbólico", ya que no les quedan Gulo gulos?

Interesante, sí, muchas gracias!


----------



## tel (20 Mar 2012)

Digo yo que será el ultimo precio antes de quedarse sin stock y lo han dejado ahí. Busca este y el Ural Owl por eBay y sorprendete aun mas


----------



## skifi (20 Mar 2012)

Madre mía, bonita es, pero como para pagar más de 10 veces su valor en metal.... : 

Gracias de todas formas por mostrarnos una pieza tan bonita. Se la dejo a bolsillos más acaudalados, yo me conformo con babear viendo las fotos :´(


----------



## asqueado (20 Mar 2012)

tel dijo:


> El erizo de Mongolia es una cosa curiosa.
> Es la tercera moneda de una serie, que aun no ha salido de la mint, sale a finales de marzo en principio, y que parece que solo tenía una web italiana en exclusiva.(powercoin, no estoy seguro)
> Para no haberla tenido aun nadie en sus manos puede que sea unos de los premium mas bestias. Esta web italiana que os digo la empezó a vender, en preventa, por 120€ y ahora la tienen ya en 450€ LONG EARED HEDGEHOG Wildlife Protection Silver Coin 500 Togrog Mongolia 2012 - Power Coin
> 
> ...



Si que es curiosa y bonita, pero no la compraria, llevan piedras en los ojos o cristales de Swarovski, habra quien le guste o las compren coloreadas, pero donde se pongas las de plata u oro "virgen" que se dejen de mariconadas, claro bajo mi punto de vista, porque sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.
Estas monedas tienen mucho premium por su escasa tirada, yo en el 2010 me encapriche de esta

Coin Invest Trust - Your Partner for Coins & Medals

pesa 40 grs de 925 ml con acabado antiguo y su tirada solo fue de 2500 piezas, en la pagina wet italiana que has puesto, ya vale tres veces mas de lo que a mi me costo

MECCA QIBLA COMPASS Magnetic COTY Coin Of The Year 2012 Silver 1000 Francs Ivory Coast 2010 - Power Coin

y la moneda ha sido votada como "moneda del año 2012"




.


----------



## Tiogelito (20 Mar 2012)

Topic interesante a estudiar el de las COTY.

Gracias!


----------



## tel (20 Mar 2012)

Lo del las COTY... no se yo, parece que es un poco de Marketing, se ve que hay varias COTY cada año porque hay distintas categorías, como los Oscars, o mas bien como lo del "coche del año".

Yo tb prefiero monedas normales, pero no se, el bicho este con sus piececitos me hizo gracia


----------



## Crisis Warrior (21 Mar 2012)

Me están surgiendo dudas sobre que tipos de monedas de oro comprar a ver si sois tan amables de echarme un cable.

Soy de los que creen que una onza de oro se podrá cambiar por un buen número de papelitos (a la larga claro), y es por esto que me surge la siguiente duda, me explico:
Si ahora 1oz Krugerrand se puede intercambiar de manera discreta entre particulares/tienda sin mucha dificultad, en el futuro si el precio del oro sube y queremos cambiar esta onza por papelitos cuando el precio sea mas alto, será mas complicado poder cambiar esta onza (la gente ya no dispondrá de tantos papelitos o simplemente hacerlo vulnerará las leyes de compra en efectivo...).
En cambio si ahora compramos monedas de 1/4oz o valor aproximado siempre será mas complicado que el vil metal alcance cotas tan altas como para que sea complicado hacer transacciones con estas monedas (y si lo hace mejor emigrar a la luna), pero claro actualmente por el valor de 1oz de oro no podemos adquirir 4 monedas de 1/4oz ni de broma por lo que estaremos perdiendo cantidad de oro.

Dicho esto, ¿que pensáis?, ¿merece la pena comprar monedas pequeñas o seguir adquiriendo onzas completas?. 

Gracias.

Pd: Me encantan las "espinetes" ahora el precio ya no tanto.::


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Mar 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Me están surgiendo dudas sobre que tipos de monedas de oro comprar a ver si sois tan amables de echarme un cable.
> 
> Soy de los que creen que una onza de oro se podrá cambiar por un buen número de papelitos (a la larga claro), y es por esto que me surge la siguiente duda, me explico:
> Si ahora 1oz Krugerrand se puede intercambiar de manera discreta entre particulares/tienda sin mucha dificultad, en el futuro si el precio del oro sube y queremos cambiar esta onza por papelitos cuando el precio sea mas alto, será mas complicado poder cambiar esta onza (la gente ya no dispondrá de tantos papelitos o simplemente hacerlo vulnerará las leyes de compra en efectivo...).
> ...



Para gustos, colores. Yo creo que lo mejor son las fracciones de onzas, las de 1/4 sobre todo o tipo soberano o vreneli, aunque se pague algo más de prima. Básicamente porque onzas enteras son un poco demasiado _money_ para mí.


----------



## Vidar (21 Mar 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Me están surgiendo dudas sobre que tipos de monedas de oro comprar a ver si sois tan amables de echarme un cable.
> 
> Soy de los que creen que una onza de oro se podrá cambiar por un buen número de papelitos (a la larga claro), y es por esto que me surge la siguiente duda, me explico:
> Si ahora 1oz Krugerrand se puede intercambiar de manera discreta entre particulares/tienda sin mucha dificultad, en el futuro si el precio del oro sube y queremos cambiar esta onza por papelitos cuando el precio sea mas alto, será mas complicado poder cambiar esta onza (la gente ya no dispondrá de tantos papelitos o simplemente hacerlo vulnerará las leyes de compra en efectivo...).
> ...



Pensando en el menudeo de oro puede que sean convenientes las fracciones pero para eso ya está la plata. 

Si la intención es salvar capitales grandes creo que la onza de oro amonedada es el medio perfecto de acumular, cuando el pánico cunda no importará el precio unitario quien quiera salvar grandes ahorros del sistema financiero tendrá que pagar lo que le pidan.


----------



## Eldenegro (21 Mar 2012)

Lo que se tiene que mirar es el uso que le quieres dar en un futuro a tus ahorros. No hay que mirar en terminos de papelitos de colores, sino en terminos de productos o servicios por los que los podras canjear:

Si vas a comprar comida y bebida, por ejemplo, con una o dos onzas de plata deberia bastar, pero si te vas a comprar un coche necesitaras X onzas de oro. Todo dependera del nivel de ahorros de cada uno. Yo prefiero tener soberanos, pero porque los colecciono. Pero mi motivacion es mas tema de coleccion que los "ensalzados" del foro que tienen un monton de onzas.


----------



## Goldmaus (22 Mar 2012)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Alguien sabe como comprar monedas en alemania online, si sale rentable, he visto que hay estafas a traves de internet, y si envian a España y si sale rentable supongo que los gastos de seguro y envio son caros.



Retomo esta pregunta, pues quizá este nuevo hilo pueda ser de utilidad para contestarla: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/294923-comprar-tiendas-linea-alemania.html


----------



## Crisis Warrior (22 Mar 2012)

Gracias por vuestras opiniones, seguramente adquiera algo de oro fraccionado, pero únicamente para diversificar. Quizás en el futuro la sola mención de ser poseedor de una onza de oro pondrá en grave riesgo la integridad física de uno, si no lo es ya...

Mi capacidad de ahorro es relativamente pequeña, en mi caso personal no necesitaría onzas de oro para salvar un gran capital, porque sencillamente no existe.
La adquisición de oro es simplemente por acumulación de capital (por si hay que salir corriendo) ya que la plata ocupa lo suyo.... o para poder negociar algún terreno llegado el momento con el labriego de turno. Fuera de estos dos casos espero que éste pase a mis hijos o nietos.


----------



## plastic_age (24 Mar 2012)

Me parece que antes de comprar habría que comprobar las gráficas de oro y plata:
Gráfica de oro:






Gráfica plata:






Y digo cómo se utilizan:
La línea roja muestra la cotización al día. Ni caso.
La azul es la media de los últimos 14 días. Mirarla sólo para saber las tendencias a corto plazo.
La verde es la media de los últimos 200 días. Tendencia a largo plazo.
El procedimiento podría ser éste:
Cuando azul y roja están por debajo de la verde, comprar, como ahora están. Cuando azul y roja están por encima de la verde, vender.


----------



## Nexus (24 Mar 2012)

Cojonudo. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## duval81 (24 Mar 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Me parece que antes de comprar habría que comprobar las gráficas de oro y plata:
> Gráfica de oro:
> 
> 
> ...



¿Comprar cuando la media corta está por debajo de la media larga? 
Si precisamente cuando la media rápida corta hacia abajo a la media lenta es el momento de vender... (si utilizas las medias en tu estrategia claro)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Mar 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Me parece que antes de comprar habría que comprobar las gráficas de oro y plata:
> Gráfica de oro:
> 
> 
> ...



Duval se me ha adelantado. Es exactamente al revés lo que hay que hacer. 

Si no sabes cállate.Vas a hacer perder pasta a muchos. 

En un trend alcista las medias a corto plazo están por encima de las de largo plazo la mayor parte del tiempo.

Más precisamente los traders venden cuando se perfora para abajo la MA200 y compran cuando se traspasa hacia arriba.


----------



## plastic_age (25 Mar 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Duval se me ha adelantado. Es exactamente al revés lo que hay que hacer.
> 
> Si no sabes cállate.Vas a hacer perder pasta a muchos.
> 
> ...



Con todos mis respetos, no lo entiendo.
El año pasado hacia finales de abril primeros de mayo compré 10 onzas de plata, 310 € que ahora no vale la moneda de 10 onzas eso, vale aproximadamente 281 €. Estoy arrepentido, pues hasta que la plata no vuelva a subir no pienso vender.
No lo comprendo nada. La verde está baja, en oro fijaos poco después del 15 de agosto, la verde por 1.500 $, la roja en 1900 $, lo lógico es vender, pues te van a dar respecto a 1.900 $.
Si alguien compra oro en septiembre del año pasado le hubieran clavado 1.900 $. Si vende, le hubieran dado más de lo que dan ahora. Porque ahora el oro está bajo. 
Y digo que está bajo porque azul y roja están por debajo de la verde, ¿estáis de acuerdo?.
Cuando el oro está bajo conviene comprar a buenos precios, como ahora que el oro está a 1662 $ y a 1.360 aproximadamente en €.
¿Qué proponéis, comprar a 1900 $ o comprar a 1662 $ que está ahora?
Creo Monster, que tu última frase me da la razón. Sólo que yo propongo comprar metales cuando ya está abajo del todo (no cuando perfore hacia abajo, señal de que va a estar más barato) y vender cuando esté arriba del todo, no cuando perfore la verde, pues como pasó en agosto en oro, la línea roja y la azul estaba muy arriba de la verde, con lo que era un chollo vender, me dan más dinero por mi metal.
Duval dixit:
¿Comprar cuando la media corta está por debajo de la media larga? 
Si precisamente cuando la media rápida corta hacia abajo a la media lenta es el momento de vender... (si utilizas las medias en tu estrategia claro)

Y por qué cuando corta, por qué no esperar que esté arriba del todo o abajo del todo.


Saludos.


----------



## manelic77 (25 Mar 2012)

*ver*



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Duval se me ha adelantado. Es exactamente al revés lo que hay que hacer.
> 
> Si no sabes cállate.Vas a hacer perder pasta a muchos.
> 
> ...



Pues como para estar mirando todo el día la cotización a ver en qué minuto exacto corta una línea con la otra.
A mí me parece que el mercado de metales preciosos no es como la bolsa, que compran cuando todos venden, y venden cuando todos compran.:no:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, no lo entiendo.
> El año pasado hacia finales de abril primeros de mayo compré 10 onzas de plata, 310 € que ahora no vale la moneda de 10 onzas eso, vale aproximadamente 281 €. Estoy arrepentido, pues hasta que la plata no vuelva a subir no pienso vender.
> No lo comprendo nada. La verde está baja, en oro fijaos poco después del 15 de agosto, la verde por 1.500 $, la roja en 1900 $, lo lógico es vender, pues te van a dar respecto a 1.900 $.
> Si alguien compra oro en septiembre del año pasado le hubieran clavado 1.900 $. Si vende, le hubieran dado más de lo que dan ahora. Porque ahora el oro está bajo.
> ...




No se ha de comprar cuando está barato, se ha de comprar cuando la expectativa sea de subida. Lo recíproco para vender.



manelic77 dijo:


> Pues como para estar mirando todo el día la cotización a ver en qué minuto exacto corta una línea con la otra.
> A mí me parece que el mercado de metales preciosos no es como la bolsa, que compran cuando todos venden, y venden cuando todos compran.:no:



El análisis técnico es el mismo para todos los mercados. No hace falta seguir la cotización al minuto si no tradeas intradçia.



Estudiad un poco y no intentéis inventar la rueda cuadrada.


----------



## plastic_age (26 Mar 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No se ha de comprar cuando está barato, se ha de comprar cuando la expectativa sea de subida. Lo recíproco para vender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias, sí lo he entendido. Pero, ¿cómo saber que dentro de un lapso, (horas, días, semanas...) va a subir?.
Casi todos los foreros se muestran ignorantes en cuanto a saber dónde se encontrará el metal dentro de x tiempo.
Hace una semana llamé a mi banco, que me comunicó que los carlillos de este año valen 30 €. Así que me gasté ese dinero en una moneda del andorrano, que tiene más plata de más pureza, 31.1 grs, 999.
Pero después bajó la plata, y ahora está más barata que cuando compré.
Y tengo la fuerte sensación que ningún comprador sabe lo que hará la curva ni a corto, medio o largo plazo.
A mí me dijo el andorrano (en realidad conozco su nombre) que todos los metales preciosos tienden a subir.......... a la larga.
Pero no veas lo que han hecho la plata, el platino y el paladio.
En fin, como me dijo el gerente de CIODE, "cuando compres metales preciosos, mucha paciencia, que críen polvo...."
Conozco historia de agentes de bolsa que han comprado acciones que bajarían (uno de ellos me dijo que metería todo su dinero en Telefónica, en 2000, las acciones valían 30 €, ahora a 12.67 €, y puso mucho en Terra, aquí lo perdió todo).,
Y me decía: "si yo supiera cuándo van a subir o bajar acciones de una empresa, me haría rico"
Y Monster, me parece que es lo que propones.
Saludos.


----------



## duval81 (26 Mar 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Gracias, sí lo he entendido. Pero, ¿cómo saber que dentro de un lapso, (horas, días, semanas...) va a subir?.
> Casi todos los foreros se muestran ignorantes en cuanto a saber dónde se encontrará el metal dentro de x tiempo.
> Hace una semana llamé a mi banco, que me comunicó que los carlillos de este año valen 30 €. Así que me gasté ese dinero en una moneda del andorrano, que tiene más plata de más pureza, 31.1 grs, 999.
> Pero después bajó la plata, y ahora está más barata que cuando compré.
> ...



Es que obviamente lo que pides nadie lo sabe. Lógicamente.
Porque además si alguien lo supiera no lo diría. Lógicamente.


----------



## plastic_age (26 Mar 2012)

Hay otro asunto:
Si las monedas que emite la FNMT cada año con una pureza 0.925, y valía 12 €, pasó a 20 € y ahora por el morro la suben a 30 €, mi pregunta es que si ellos prevén una fuerte subida de la plata.
Es que el Banco de España, o de Europa, manejan más información que nosotros.
Supongo.


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Mar 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hay otro asunto:
> Si las monedas que emite la FNMT cada año con una pureza 0.925, y valía 12 €, pasó a 20 € y ahora por el morro la suben a 30 €, mi pregunta es que si ellos prevén una fuerte subida de la plata.
> Es que el Banco de España, o de Europa, manejan más información que nosotros.
> Supongo.



Creo que les supones demasiada inteligencia a nuestros gobernantes (desafortunadamente)

A 12.00 euros el valor en plata era superior al facial, asi que dijeron, patadon arriba y lo ponemos a 20.00. Pero como hay que cuadrar las cuentas del presupuesto, pues a 30.00 el año que viene porque la plata subira. Y si la plata tiene un calenton la pondran a 45.00 o a lo que sea (siempre que la vendan con un premium de al menos un +50%)


----------



## Nexus (26 Mar 2012)

El paso de 12 a 20 es lógico por el aumento del precio de la plata, hasta ahí estaremos todos de acuerdo, ¿pero de 20 a 30? Algunos afirman que sí, que es una señal de que la plata saldrá lanzada. 

Yo opino o especulo que la plata irá inevitablemente hacia arriba. Este sistema económico lo están sujetando desde hace un tiempo pero no se sostiene. El endeudamiento es de tal calibre que las deudas muchas de ellas son impagables, y además de eso se necesitaría que muchos otros se endeudaran para que el tinglao siga funcionando, pero ya no hay más capacidad de endeudamiento. O el sistema salta por los aires ( y en este supuesto la plata sería muy muy codiciada) o se produce algún ajuste vía devaluaciones de las monedas creando inflación ( la plata valdría más porque las monedas valdrían menos). El terreno para el oro y la plata está abonado pues.

Pero además piensa una cosa: ¿qué hace que un producto se encarezca incluso por encima de su valor real? pues que haya gente que lo siga comprando a pesar de ser un precio inflado (¿te suena de algo cercano?). Ellos habrán visto que los k20 tienen buena venta, y ahora con el mismo dinero quieren dar mucha menos plata y así tienen más beneficio lógicamente. Si la demanda de estos k30 es alta pues harán muchas más tiradas, porque en realidad están vendiendo plata al doble de su precio actual (aunque sabemos que si uno quiere va al BDE y le devuelven el efectivo, eso está claro), pero a día de hoy...al doble de precio.

Yo personalmente no les voy a seguir el juego y ni de coña voy a comprar k30. Los k12 son cojonudos (ya quedan pocos, claro), y los k20 son más o menos razonables teniendo en cuenta que uno tiene el facial asegurado con un viajecito al BDE en caso de necesidad, ¿pero los k30? Conmigo que no cuenten, al menos a día de hoy.


----------



## saile (26 Mar 2012)

En realidad no esta tan desfasado el facial de 30. Hay que pensar que entre 2002 y 2004, la plata de los k12 valía unos 3 € (rondó los 5€ la onza en ese período). Eso es 1/4 parte de los 12 € que valían. 
Teniendo en cuenta esto y siguiendo la misma proporción, actualmente podrían ponerle un facial de 50€ a los karlillos. 
Así pues, todo y que prefiero los k12 y que de k30 solo tengo 1, podemos pensar que todavía los están ofreciendo por debajo de la relación precio-metal/valor-facial histórico.


----------



## plastic_age (26 Mar 2012)

*cuarta parte*



saile dijo:


> En realidad no esta tan desfasado el facial de 30. Hay que pensar que entre 2002 y 2004, la plata de los k12 valía unos 3 € (rondó los 5€ la onza en ese período). _*Eso es 1/4 parte*_ de los 12 € que valían.
> Teniendo en cuenta esto y siguiendo la misma proporción, actualmente podrían ponerle un facial de 50€ a los karlillos.
> Así pues, todo y que prefiero los k12 y que de k30 solo tengo 1, podemos pensar que todavía los están ofreciendo por debajo de la relación precio-metal/valor-facial histórico.



Sí, lo que estamos d¡scutiendo es por qué la moneda _*tiene que valer una cuarta parte de su precio en plata.*_
Porque en este caso, si están emitiendo moneda no respaldada en su contenido en plata más que una cuarta parte, están provocando inflación, aparte de forrarse vendiendo monedas un 75% más caras que el metal que contienen.
Ya tenemos los euros de cada día en níquel, cobre, aluminio, zinc, y un poco de estaño, es seguro que estas monedas no están respaldadas en el material en que fueron hechas, pero estamos hablando de monedas de colección, pagadas muchos más caras que la plata que contienen, sólo porque a ellos les conviene.
Eso me recuerda al documental "el dinero es deuda, parte 1", cuando hablaban de los Goldsmith, ellos estandarizaban las monedas de oro y plata en pureza y peso.
Pero si el rey quería liarse en una guerra y quería dinero, metía la mitad del oro de la primera moneda, y la otra mitad de metales baratos.
Los comerciantes ahora quieren dos monedas por el mismo objeto, ya que quieren la misma cantidad de oro, y saben que la nueva emisión sólo tiene la mitad de oro que la primera.
Perdonad si no me explico bien, no soy economista.


----------



## saile (27 Mar 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Sí, lo que estamos d¡scutiendo es por qué la moneda _*tiene que valer una cuarta parte de su precio en plata.*_
> Porque en este caso, si están emitiendo moneda no respaldada en su contenido en plata más que una cuarta parte, están provocando inflación, aparte de forrarse vendiendo monedas un 75% más caras que el metal que contienen.
> Ya tenemos los euros de cada día en níquel, cobre, aluminio, zinc, y un poco de estaño, es seguro que estas monedas no están respaldadas en el material en que fueron hechas, pero estamos hablando de monedas de colección, pagadas muchos más caras que la plata que contienen, sólo porque a ellos les conviene.
> Eso me recuerda al documental "el dinero es deuda, parte 1", cuando hablaban de los Goldsmith, ellos estandarizaban las monedas de oro y plata en pureza y peso.
> ...




El porque tiene que valer menos la plata que contiene que el valor facial está claro, ellos tienen que hacer negocio. El estado no te va a "vender" nada a su precio real, ni el estado ni nadie, sino no tendrían negocio, y directamente no lo harían. 
Claro que crean inflación, por eso se mantiene el sistema.
Al estado, al poder, nosotros le damos igual, mientras sigamos comprándoles estas monedas conmemorativas que emiten, las seguirán haciendo. Si quieres ganar algo con ellas, o simplemente que el valor del metal que contienen se corresponda al del facial, solo puedes esperar que suban las cotizaciones de los metales implicados en cada pieza, y no hay otra.


----------



## Gabriel78 (27 Mar 2012)

Buenas en mi búsqueda por cajas y bancos de Karlillos, el otro dia encontré unos pocos de 12€ otros de 20€ y para mi sorpresa tenían 2 monedas alemanas de 10€, no las pille ya que no estaba seguro de que fuesen de plata, alguien sabe si lo son??
tenían en una cara el águila y en la otra una figura de un bufón.


----------



## Azafato Veloz (27 Mar 2012)

*El Real Madrid comercializa lingotes y monedas de oro y plata con el escudo del Club*

La maquinaría del Real Madrid para fabricar 'billetes' no se para nunca. La entidad blanca acaba de firmar un contrato de licencia con Istanbul Gold Refinery (IGR) para la producción y comercialización de lingotes, monedas y medallas de oro y plata con el escudo del club, lo que reportará nuevos beneficios a las ya de por sí prósperas arcas merengues. Y no lo ha hecho con cualquier empresa, sino con la mayor refinería de oro y plata de Turquía, que elabora sus productos de manera excepcional y para clientes de prestigio.

Las piezas elaboradas por IGR, que ha sido designado por el Real Madrid como fabricante licenciado de oro y plata oficial del club blanco, están compuestas por lingotes de oro (de hasta 24 kilates) y plata fina y llevan grabado el escudo del club, además de otros motivos identificativos del club de Chamartín.

Estas piezas exclusivas, dirigidas tanto a coleccionistas como a cualquier aficionado madridista, ya han sido puestas a la venta en la tienda oficial del club (en el Santiago Bernabéu), convirtiéndose así en el primer club de fútbol en España que ofrece este tipo de piezas a sus aficionados, las cuales, *eso sí, están aseguradas a largo plazo*.

¿Es o no es forma de hacer merchandising? Y es que, en un fútbol tan globalizado y tan a merced del mercadeo, es la única forma de mantenerse a flote. Las vías de ingreso para un club de las características del Real Madrid deben ser múltiples y diversas para poder disponer de un capital acorde que permita atraer a los mejores futbolistas del mundo

El Real Madrid comercializa lingotes y monedas de oro y plata con el escudo del Club - elConfidencial.com


:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:::


----------



## Ulisses (27 Mar 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> Buenas en mi búsqueda por cajas y bancos de Karlillos, el otro dia encontré unos pocos de 12€ otros de 20€ y para mi sorpresa tenían 2 monedas alemanas de 10€, no las pille ya que no estaba seguro de que fuesen de plata, alguien sabe si lo son??
> *tenían en una cara el águila y en la otra una figura de un bufón*.



Podrían ser monedas de 10 marcos conmemorativas.ienso:

Pero no recuerdo que hayan emitido ninguna con la cara de Zapatero.


----------



## necho (27 Mar 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> Buenas en mi búsqueda por cajas y bancos de Karlillos, el otro dia encontré unos pocos de 12€ otros de 20€ y para mi sorpresa tenían 2 monedas alemanas de 10€, no las pille ya que no estaba seguro de que fuesen de plata, alguien sabe si lo son??
> tenían en una cara el águila y en la otra una figura de un bufón.



Las de 10 EUR alemanas no llevan plata (14 g cu/ni). Las que llevan plata cuestan mucho más que eso 10 EUR faciales y llevan plata .625.

Por 10 EUR la hubieras comprado ya que en Alemania las de 14 g cu/ni ya están por encima de esos 10 EUR faciales (fuera de bancos y cajas) y los bancos y cajas no las sueltan tan alegremente como las 12 EUR españolas en su momento.


----------



## Ulisses (27 Mar 2012)

necho dijo:


> Las de 10 EUR alemanas no llevan plata (14 g cu/ni). Las que llevan plata cuestan mucho más que eso 10 EUR faciales y llevan plata .625.
> 
> Por 10 EUR la hubieras comprado ya que en Alemania las de 14 g cu/ni ya están por encima de esos 10 EUR faciales (fuera de bancos y cajas) y los bancos y cajas no las sueltan tan alegremente como las 12 EUR españolas en su momento.




Las de 10 euros, al igual que las de 10 marcos, las hay de plata .625 y de plata .925. Depende del año. 

Yo tengo de 10 marcos unas cuantas. Y se compran al spot sin problema.


----------



## necho (27 Mar 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Las de 10 euros, al igual que las de 10 marcos, las hay de plata .625 y de plata .925. Depende del año.
> 
> Yo tengo de 10 marcos unas cuantas. Y se compran al spot sin problema.



Especifico que yo me refiero a las 10 EUR "Gedenkmünzen" 2012. En este año han sacado 2 ediciones (BU y PP) con 5 motivos. Esta la BU con 14 gr cu/ni y la otra es una PP con 16 gr plata .625. 

La versión BU no te sueltan más de 2 - 5 unidades (al mismo tiempo) en cajas y bancos y la mayoría de las veces tienes que ser cliente. Luego en el mercado tienes todas las que quieras pero por encima de esos 10 EUR faciales. Luego está la PP que esa se consigue por encima de 20 EUR. Una vez más, me estoy refiriendo a las 10 EUR Gedenkmünzen 2012.


----------



## asqueado (27 Mar 2012)

necho dijo:


> Especifico que yo me refiero a las 10 EUR "Gedenkmünzen" 2012. En este año han sacado 2 ediciones (BU y PP) con 5 motivos. Esta la BU con 14 gr cu/ni y la otra es una PP con 16 gr plata .625.
> 
> La versión BU no te sueltan más de 2 - 5 unidades (al mismo tiempo) en cajas y bancos y la mayoría de las veces tienes que ser cliente. Luego en el mercado tienes todas las que quieras pero por encima de esos 10 EUR faciales. Luego está la PP que esa se consigue por encima de 20 EUR. Una vez más, me estoy refiriendo a las 10 EUR Gedenkmünzen 2012.



necho me quieres aclarar por favor lo de las monedas de 10 euros de Alemania. Veras comence la coleccion cuando salieron en el 2002 hasta el 2010 con todos los motivos y solo compre la del 2011 de Franz Liszt. Posteriormente lei que ya no sacarian mas monedas de 10 de plata y ya no volvi a comprar, dime si eso es correcto, porque si despues han sacado mas, a mi me interesan para seguir la coleccion.
Cuanto sacaron en el 2011 de plata y si ha salido alguna mas en este año del mismo metal
P.D. yo las que tengo son la BU


----------



## necho (27 Mar 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> necho me quieres aclarar por favor lo de las monedas de 10 euros de Alemania. Veras comence la coleccion cuando salieron en el 2002 hasta el 2010 con todos los motivos y solo compre la del 2011 de Franz Liszt. Posteriormente lei que ya no sacarian mas monedas de 10 de plata y ya no volvi a comprar, dime si eso es correcto, porque si despues han sacado mas, a mi me interesan para seguir la coleccion.
> Cuanto sacaron en el 2011 de plata y si ha salido alguna mas en este año del mismo metal
> P.D. yo las que tengo son la BU



Asqueado,

En el 2011 le bajaron el peso de 18 gr a 16 gr y el contenido de plata de .925 a .625. Hasta ese año las versiones BU y PP tienen la misma plata la única diferencia es el acabado pulido de la PP (por ende cotiza más cara).

Ya en 2012 se acabó lo que se daba y el que quisiera plata a pagarla más carilla. Por lo que ahora tenemos lo que comento en mi anterior mensaje. Esto es BU con 14 gr cu/ni y PP 16 gr .625 de plata.

En el 2011 sacaron los siguientes motivos:

- Franz Liszt
- 125 Jahre Automobil
- Frauen-Fußball WM
- Till Eulenspiegel
- Urvogel Archäopteryx
- Hamburger Elbtunnel

Y en el 2012 de momento sólo han sacado la de "los 300 años del nacimiento de Federico el grande" pero hay anunciados otros 4.

Un saludo!


----------



## Gabriel78 (27 Mar 2012)

Bueno, visto lo visto me las pillare, ya que si tb tenían de 12 € del 2008 y de 20 € lo mas probable es que estas tb fueran de plata al ser una devolución de un cliente por lo que comentáis , cuando las pille le hago una foto y la cuelgo a ver si hay suerte y no son las de 14 gr cu/ni


----------



## Goldmaus (27 Mar 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> Buenas en mi búsqueda por cajas y bancos de Karlillos, el otro dia encontré unos pocos de 12€ otros de 20€ y para mi sorpresa tenían 2 monedas alemanas de 10€, no las pille ya que no estaba seguro de que fuesen de plata, alguien sabe si lo son??
> tenían en una cara el águila y en la otra una figura de un bufón.



Si son de calidad Stempelglanz (ST) son de 75% cobre y 25% níquel . Las de calidad Spiegelglanz (SP) son de 62,5 % plata y 37,5 % cobre.

Una lista completa de las monedas emitidas se puede ver acá: Wikipedia (DE) - Gedenkmünzen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland


----------



## asqueado (27 Mar 2012)

necho dijo:


> Asqueado,
> 
> En el 2011 le bajaron el peso de 18 gr a 16 gr y el contenido de plata de .925 a .625. Hasta ese año las versiones BU y PP tienen la misma plata la única diferencia es el acabado pulido de la PP (por ende cotiza más cara).
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias necho por la explicacion, te mando un mp


.


----------



## Gabriel78 (27 Mar 2012)

si si es esta:

Datei:2011 till eulenspiegel bildseite.jpg







fea con ganas, ahora recuerdo porque no la pille :fiufiu:

y encima no estoy seguro de cual de las 2 era:
Normalprägung (st): Material: 75 % Kupfer, 25 % Nickel – Münzdurchmesser: 32,5 mm – Gewicht: 14 g
Spiegelglanz (sp): Material: 62,5 % Silber, 37,5 % Kupfer – Münzdurchmesser: 32,5 mm – Gewicht: 16 g – Punzierung: Silber 625

pero por el tacto y el peso tampoco me acabo de gustar, va a ser que no me la voy a pillar :no:

Gracias Goldmaus por el link


----------



## Esteropes (9 Abr 2012)

*Dudas sobre cotizaciones*

Hola foreros, ante todo deciros que soy novato en la materia, llevo varios dias informandome acerca del mercado de oro aunque todavia me falta mucho. Tengo varias dudas al respecto, a ver si me podeis echar un cable. Mi idea es comprar oro para resguardar mis ahorros ante lo que viene siendo la devaluacion de la moneda, ya que cada vez nos cuesta mas dinero adquirir lo mismo producto. Lo que no termino de entender es que miro la cotizacion del oro en bolsamania y me aparece la onza en la bolsa de londres a 1622,5000 $, luego veo que esta en proaurum a 1630, (algo)$, entro mas tarde a thegoldenhouse y la onza de oro la encuentro a 1644, (algo)$ si no recuerdo mal. Finalmente entro en la web de 24hgold y esta a 1642 $. Como es posible? Acaso la cotizacion del oro depende de las bolsas nacionales? Si fuera asi, que pasa con la union europea? Quizas para vposotros las respuestas son obvias, pero para mi suponen un quebradero de cabeza. Tengo mas dudas pero prefiero ir paso a paso. Gracias.


----------



## duval81 (9 Abr 2012)

Esteropes dijo:


> Hola foreros, ante todo deciros que soy novato en la materia, llevo varios dias informandome acerca del mercado de oro aunque todavia me falta mucho. Tengo varias dudas al respecto, a ver si me podeis echar un cable. Mi idea es comprar oro para resguardar mis ahorros ante lo que viene siendo la devaluacion de la moneda, ya que cada vez nos cuesta mas dinero adquirir lo mismo producto. Lo que no termino de entender es que miro la cotizacion del oro en bolsamania y me aparece la onza en la bolsa de londres a 1622,5000 $, luego veo que esta en proaurum a 1630, (algo)$, entro mas tarde a thegoldenhouse y la onza de oro la encuentro a 1644, (algo)$ si no recuerdo mal. Finalmente entro en la web de 24hgold y esta a 1642 $. Como es posible? Acaso la cotizacion del oro depende de las bolsas nacionales? Si fuera asi, que pasa con la union europea? Quizas para vposotros las respuestas son obvias, pero para mi suponen un quebradero de cabeza. Tengo mas dudas pero prefiero ir paso a paso. Gracias.



Si lo miras en distintos momentos de tiempo puede ser el cambio que se haya producido en ese impás.
Ten en cuenta que 10 ó 15 euros no supone ni un 1% de la cotización.

Lógicamente el precio del oro que compras varía con el precio de la cotización del oro, no es que dependa de las bolsas es que cotiza por sí mismo (supongo que en Chicago pero no lo sé).


----------



## Goldmaus (9 Abr 2012)

Hola Esteropes. Antes que nada bienvenido al foro! 

El precio del London fixing es una referencia para los mercados. A partir de esos precios se negociarán los contratos del oro y de la plata entre productores (o extractores) y grandes compradores así como grandes inversores. Las variaciones del precio dependen, principalmente, de esas negociaciones, las cuales se dan a niveles locales y regionales.

Sin embargo, ya que esos precios se fijan en dólares americanos, su precio correspondiente en libras esterlinas o en euros depende del tipo de cambio correspondiente.

Y, ya que las negociaciones son regionales, es normal que el precio inicie en Europa con un nivel distinto al alcanzado al final del día hábil anterior, ya que en América y Asia también se negocian los precios y, cuando los mercados abren en Europa, retoman esos niveles.

Los precios de las tiendas se calculan con base en esos precios y, por supuesto, con base en el de los distribuidores, ya que no cualquiera tiene acceso a negociar precios directamente en bolsa.

Espero que mi respuesta pueda aclarar algo de tus dudas al respecto.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Esteropes (9 Abr 2012)

Gracias duval81 y Goldmaus, actualize todas las webs en el mismo momento y la cotizacion es la que os comentaba. Se debe entonces a lo que comenta Goldmaus, es muy curioso que sea asi, gracias por la respuesta. (Perdonar por las tildes pero escribo desde un movil sin esta opcion).

Me asalta otra duda, he visto bastantes webs con links de las "tiendas" o webs donde comprais oro y plata. Que os parece "thegoldenhouse"? Tiene tiendas en madrid y, la verdad, por treinta y pico euros mas prefiero comprar directamente que hacer pedidos a alemania o belgica (los miedos del primerizo). 

Por otro lado tengo en mente comprar monedas de onza de oro, Krugerrands y demas. Me sera facil darle salida en el momento de la venta o me recomendais comprar monedas que tengan menos oro en sus aleaciones? De 18k y menos?


----------



## Goldmaus (9 Abr 2012)

Esteropes: _los miedos del primerizo_ son normales. Ante ello es mejor ir por el camino más conservador al iniciar una inversión en metales. Por ello yo recomendaría la compra de las monedas más reconocidas mundialmente y con poco sobreprecio (premium) sobre el precio del metal en bolsa, para iniciar (en orden alfabético):

Plata:
- American Eagle (USA)
- Libertad (México)
- Maple Leaf (Canadá)
- Philharmoniker (Austria)

Oro:
- Krugerrand (Sudáfrica)
- Libertad (México)
- Maple Leaf (Canadá)
- Philharmoniker (Austria)

Con el tiempo cada uno va descubriendo otras opciones y toma decisiones en ese sentido, porque también el ojo compra (es decir, también se compra por gusto, aunque cueste más). Pero insisto, para empezar desde cero, yo recomendaría las monedas enlistadas. Ojo: cada quien es responsable de sus propias decisiones y por ello es importante definir para que se quier invertir.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Vidar (10 Abr 2012)

Esteropes dijo:


> Gracias duval81 y Goldmaus, actualize todas las webs en el mismo momento y la cotizacion es la que os comentaba. Se debe entonces a lo que comenta Goldmaus, es muy curioso que sea asi, gracias por la respuesta. (Perdonar por las tildes pero escribo desde un movil sin esta opcion).
> 
> Me asalta otra duda, he visto bastantes webs con links de las "tiendas" o webs donde comprais oro y plata. Que os parece "thegoldenhouse"? Tiene tiendas en madrid y, la verdad, por treinta y pico euros mas prefiero comprar directamente que hacer pedidos a alemania o belgica (los miedos del primerizo).
> 
> Por otro lado tengo en mente comprar monedas de onza de oro, Krugerrands y demas. Me sera facil darle salida en el momento de la venta o me recomendais comprar monedas que tengan menos oro en sus aleaciones? De 18k y menos?



Puedes comprar monedas de varias maneras:

-tiendas extranjeras.(no todas envían a España)
-tiendas españolas (madrid más caro que barcelona).
-a particulares en mano haciendo las comprobaciones oportunas de medidas y pesos.
-a particulares por envío (si te fías del vendedor).

Las mismas opciones son adaptables para la venta de las mismas y la liquidez es casi inmediata.

(Los compro-oro compran oro bastante por debajo del valor por lo que ni lo menciono, aunque en caso de una emergencia puedes comprar billetes con tu oro casi instantamente)

En el foro tienes muchos hilos con muchísima información sobre el oro que viene muy bien leerse antes de empezar a invertir.

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Goldmaus (10 Abr 2012)

Como un primer paso para una inversión, tal vez sería bueno identificar lo siguiente:

*- Monedas chatarra.* Se venden con un sobreprecio muy bajo al llamado precio spot o de bolsa. Comúnmente, incluso al precio spot o abajo de él. Normalmente se encuentran en muy mal estado o ya nadie las quiere, aunque estén en buenas condiciones. El término se usa más para monedas de plata (_junk silver_) que de oro. Estas monedas suelen ser ideales para quien sólo está interesado en comprar plata lo más económicamente posible para fundirla después. El valor de coleccionismo de estas monedas suele variar de nulo a casi nulo, por regla general. Aunque la mayoría de estas monedas son monedas viejas, tampoco se pueden excluir las nuevas que estén en condiciones deplorables.

*- Monedas de inversión.* Son como las que he enlistado, pero no son las únicas. Si están en buenas condiciones, se venden a precios un poco más altos que las monedas chatarra. Su producción es en masa. Aunque son monedas de inversión, a algunas personas les gusta coleccionarlas. A algunos inversores les importa mucho su condición, pensando en su posterior venta. Sin embargo, no es ninguna sorpresa que las de plata con el tiempo tengan patina y las de oro puntos rojizos. Son reacciones naturales al contacto con el aire. 

Dentro de las monedas de inversión hay algunas con algo de sobreprecio (premium) más alto, aunque no dejan de ser monedas de inversión. Son monedas generalmente con motivos cambiantes anualmente o con tiradas [relativamente] bajas, lo que le da ese sobreprecio extra por ser vistas como monedas coleccionables. Como ejemplo de ellas están las lunares de Australia y los pandas de China.

*- Monedas de colección.* Las viejas, aunque en condiciones regulares a buenas, suelen tener precios altos no por su contenido de plata u oro (o cualquier otro metal), sino por su valor histórico o su rareza. Las nuevas son producciones específicas para su colección, con tiradas bajas y limitadas. Su acabado principal es proof y algunas tienen colores o están parcialmente doradas o tienen incrustaciones o tienen formas especiales o un estuche fuera de lo común, etc. La oferta es variopinta y los ejemplos son ilimitados, pero de las mismas monedas de inversión suelen haber versiones proof para coleccionistas.

*- Lingotes.* Aunque sean la forma más simple de presentar la plata y el oro para inversión o fundición (en este caso no se habla de lingotes chatarra), hay algunos con valor histórico o de colección y alcanzan sobreprecios más altos. Los lingotes con mejor reconocimiento mundial son aquellos producidos por companias con reconocimiento de la LMBA. 
Ya que en algunos países los lingotes suelen ser tasados con un IVA más alto que el de las monedas, en los últimos meses han aparecido en el mercado los lingotes-moneda de plata, que son lingotes con un valor nominal oficial. En el caso de Alemania, esto representa una ventaja para quien quiere comprar lingotes, porque paga sólo 7% y no 19% de IVA.

Cordialmente,


----------



## plastic_age (10 Abr 2012)

¿Alguien comprende esas subidas y bajadas a la velocidad del relámpago que está pasando con la plata?


----------



## Goldmaus (11 Abr 2012)

Una explicación puntual o detallada no la puedo ofrecer y de antemano me disculpo por ello. Sólo puedo comentar que cualquier movimiento depende de la cantidad de contratos o de la cantidad del metal en cada contrato en negociación (compra-venta).
Hay muchos factores que pueden afectar los precios y para estar al día con ellos es mejor leer al respecto en sitios especializados.

Para quien esté interesado en ver las fluctuaciones "en vivo" (sempre hay que verlos con reserva) las 24 horas del día, puede apoyarse estos sitios:

* Oro y plata: Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices
* Oro: Gold (Spot) - Edelmetall-Kurs - Finanzen100
* Plata: Silber (Spot) - Edelmetall-Kurs - Finanzen100

Cordialmente,


----------



## Iñaky (11 Abr 2012)

tiotoni dijo:


> Buenas noches, intentando aportar algo nuevo al foro, no se si llegaré tarde pero no me a parecido leer aquí nada sobre este híbrido moneda-lingote.
> 
> La Vera Valor, la moneda de Oro « lingote », la más segura del mundo
> 
> Que opináis? Un saludo



El otro día un forero comento algo sobre un articulo sobre el Soberano que apareció en un blog llamado : lingoro.info, me llamo la atención porque me pareció un buen blog y leí sobre esta moneda también , que me pareció muy currada y original por el rollo del qr code etc, de precio no la veo mal, si se tiene en cuenta que el oro es de extracción limpia u oro verde. Haciendo una pequeña investigación por internet, la empresa que la fabrica Aucoffre.com tiene también una plataforma española que vende esta moneda, que se llama como el blog: Lingoro.com.
Al parecer la matriz lleva varios años en Francia y tienen buenos comentarios.

Un saludo a todos los foreros, interesantes aportes!

Gracias


----------



## Gusta-12 (11 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes. Dispongo de 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata (de todas las series, 2002 al 2010), entiendo que el valor en plata es de aproximadamente 15 euros y subiendo. Por si a alguien le interesa, las vendo en 13 euros cada una mas gastos de envio. Interesados pueden contactarme en el email gustavosedo@hotmail.es


----------



## manelic77 (13 Abr 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No se ha de comprar cuando está barato, se ha de comprar cuando la expectativa sea de subida. Lo recíproco para vender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Abr 2012)

manelic77 dijo:


> Monsterspeculator dijo:
> 
> 
> > No se ha de comprar cuando está barato, se ha de comprar cuando la expectativa sea de subida. Lo recíproco para vender.
> ...




Pues si no piensas que vaya a subir no compres. Ya deberías ser mayorcito para tomar tus decisiones.

Yo me fijo en otros personajes, como este:







y en otras gráficas como esta:







También cuando se despiertan los multinicks trollacos es todo un indicador...


----------



## manelic77 (13 Abr 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues si no piensas que vaya a subir no compres. Ya deberías ser mayorcito para tomar tus decisiones.
> 
> Yo me fijo en otros personajes, como este:
> 
> ...




¿Por qué me llamas multinick trollaco?
Cuáles son mis otros nicks?
Y no soy un troll
Me pareces soberbio y matón/sheriff de tu pueblito, y lo que haga Bernanke o la pérdida de valor del dólar no me dicen nada.
Cada día hay más millonarios, gente que ahora con crisis ganan mucho, y nuestra economía no se parece a la de USA en nada.


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Abr 2012)

Manelic,

Baja un poco el ego. Creo que te das demasiada importancia en tu ultimo post

Es mas "generico"


----------



## Crisis Warrior (14 Abr 2012)

manelic77 dijo:


> ... y lo que haga Bernanke o la pérdida de valor del dólar no me dicen nada.
> Cada día hay más millonarios, gente que ahora con crisis ganan mucho, y nuestra economía no se parece a la de USA en nada.



Pues debería decirte, gente de la calaña de Bernanke nos esta llevando al matadero.







Alemania en su día fue un país de millonarios... o no?ienso:


----------



## manelic77 (14 Abr 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Pues debería decirte, gente de la calaña de Bernanke nos esta llevando al matadero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esos son buenos consejos, y al de negro que baje mi ego, de acuerdo con vosotros, pero yo hablo de despacharme con un piropo de trollaco multinick, pues no sé cuál tiene que ser mi próximo movimiento.
De acuerdo en ser más humilde, en recordar lo que pasó en la Alemania de Weimar (y en caso de que no lo supiera, san google me enseña), pero pienso que en las ocasiones que ha hablado Monster, va como sobrado...
No me importa que la gente se lo tenga creído, capto el mensaje de humildad pues sé poco de economía, mi única intención es la de miles de lectores de burbuja.info: aprender, informarse por un canal libre.
Gracias a vosotros no estoy empufado en la compra de un inmueble, estoy de alquiler tranquilo.
Reconozco que Monster sabe mucho, pero no vaya ninguneando a la gente, habrá gente que sepa más que él, por supuesto no están en estos foros, y los que venimos para aprender nos enfrentamos al ego de los grandes gurús del foro.
Por Dios, que yo no soy Fe****tore ni voy de esa clase de pretender cosas raras para todos, (con mis respetos para Fem***tore cada uno se gana la vida como puede, es importante que gente, Monster o quien sea, si ven algo raro les paren los pies). (Putos asteriscos, hasta aquí me llega la censura).
Por ejemplo, Putin me gusta y me enseña, pero nunca me deja por los suelos, sabe que necesito aprender y para eso estamos posteando aquí. Jamás tonterías como trollaco, o lo que me decían al principio.... pompero, que alguno me lo dirá ahora, y los más sabios del foro, al principio sobre todo, me dijeron que pasara, que no les dé importancia....
En fin, sólo quería saber de aquellas gráficas que puse al principio, y punto final, sin necesidad de marcarse los faroles de "porqueyolovalgo", sólo queremos información.

Por cierto, no sé por qué el presidente de la Reserva Federal Bernanke "nos esta llevando al matadero", quizás están imprimiendo a toda pastilla papelitos de colores dólares USA, ¿eso también influye al euro?, porque a veces el euro se deprecia respecto al dólar USA, y no lo entiendo, si es que están emitiendo tanta moneda que no está respaldada en nada, por qué la nuestra también muestra debilidades. (Quizás porque el petróleo sólo se puede pagar en USA$).


----------



## pringaete (14 Abr 2012)

manelic77 dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé por qué el presidente de la Reserva Federal Bernanke "nos esta llevando al matadero", quizás están imprimiendo a toda pastilla papelitos de colores dólares USA, ¿eso también influye al euro?, porque a veces el euro se deprecia respecto al dólar USA, y no lo entiendo, si es que están emitiendo tanta moneda que no está respaldada en nada, por qué la nuestra también muestra debilidades. (Quizás porque el petróleo sólo se puede pagar en USA$).



Porque el euro está obligado, por interés comercial, a mantenerse relativamente cerca del dólar. Si el dólar se hunde en su valor, la zona euro pierde sex-appeal porque encarecería nuestra exportación de cara a terceros. Así que lo que haga el maldito bastardo de Ben-Helicóptero-Bernanke influye por efecto de ese fenómeno de arrastre al euro en cierta medida. Hay quien sostiene que de hecho todo el tinglado de los PIGSS se está aprovechando precisamente para eso, como válvula de escape del euro para depreciarse para no perder la dichosa competitividad frente al dólar. Un tira y afloja donde somos la cuerda :S

Edito: PS: Ser pompero no es nada malo, porque se cura con el tiempo  Diría que es casi, casi, casi cariñoso (con todos los matices que el término "cariño" pueda tener en este foro)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2012)

manelic77 dijo:


> ¿Por qué me llamas multinick trollaco?
> Cuáles son mis otros nicks?
> Y no soy un troll



¿Te he mencionado? ¿Por qué te das por aludido?



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> También cuando se despiertan los multinicks trollacos es todo un indicador...



Sin embargo tú si que has puesto una foto de Rafapal con ánimo inequívoco de ofender. Está claro de que calaña eres.




manelic77 dijo:


> Me pareces soberbio y matón/sheriff de tu pueblito, y lo que haga Bernanke o la pérdida de valor del dólar no me dicen nada.
> Cada día hay más millonarios, gente que ahora con crisis ganan mucho, y nuestra economía no se parece a la de USA en nada.



Y tu me pareces un ignorante integral, que no sabe que la política monetaria del euro y del dolar son similares, y que no sabe Historia, porque sabrías que el destino de las monedas papel, todas sin excepción, es no valer nada.

Antes de abrir la boca, estudia e informate.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2012)

manelic77 dijo:


> Esos son buenos consejos, y al de negro que baje mi ego, de acuerdo con vosotros, pero yo hablo de despacharme con un piropo de trollaco multinick, pues no sé cuál tiene que ser mi próximo movimiento.
> De acuerdo en ser más humilde, en recordar lo que pasó en la Alemania de Weimar (y en caso de que no lo supiera, san google me enseña), pero pienso que en las ocasiones que ha hablado Monster, va como sobrado...
> No me importa que la gente se lo tenga creído, capto el mensaje de humildad pues sé poco de economía, mi única intención es la de miles de lectores de burbuja.info: aprender, informarse por un canal libre.
> Gracias a vosotros no estoy empufado en la compra de un inmueble, estoy de alquiler tranquilo.
> ...



Es triste ver gente tan acomplejada, e ingrata que no sabe apreciar las enseñanzas gratuitas que por aquí obtienen gratuitamente. 

Seguramente es por eso los que contribuimos al foro nos acabamos cansando de tanto idiota. 

Y por cierto, sobre fem pregunta a tu alrededor...Tengo toda una colección de historias de clientes descontentos que me han escrito...con algunos casos flipas...Vigila a quien defiendes porque como haya condenas a lo mejor a algunos os cae algo también por colaboración...

Por cierto, nada nuevo...pompero y ya hacías publicidad a CIODE...Espero que te descontasen unos centimillos...::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1179209-post893.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/77660-hilo-oficial-oro-88.html#post1179060



manelic77 dijo:


> No soy Joaquín, de hecho le dije a él que le estaba haciendo publicidad en un foro, y él me dijo que no hacía la más mínima falta, pues tiene tanto trabajo que muchas veces no me coge el teléfono y cuando podemos hablar son sólo unos segundos.
> Recomiendo a CIODE simplemente porque tanta gente que quiere comprar oro, plata, platino, paladio, monedas, lo tengan muy fácil, sin desplazarte de casa, he llegado a leer de ir al centro de Europa a comprar, qué tontería, vale más el viaje que la moneda.
> OJALA a mí me hubieran recomendado a CIODE en su momento.
> ACONSEJO A TODOS: sacad toda la pasta de los bancos y comprad oro. Este consejo no es mío: lo extendió un analista bursátil muy poco antes del 24 de octubre de 1929.
> ...





http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/77660-hilo-oficial-oro-88.html#post1179192



manelic77 dijo:


> pasaros por CIODE



Y ya te lo dijo el forero veterano wolfy en su día:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/77660-hilo-oficial-oro-88.html#post1179094



wolfy dijo:


> Joder Ke pesaito. solo 6 Post y 5 Recomendando Ciode. Creo Joaquin que deberias dejar de publicitar tu empresa.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria...archid=1603899
> 
> OWNED!!!!



Vaya risa...:XX:


----------



## manelic77 (16 Abr 2012)

Monster dixit:

Seguramente es por eso los que contribuimos al foro nos acabamos cansando de tanto idiota. 

Y por cierto, sobre fem pregunta a tu alrededor...Tengo toda una colección de historias de clientes descontentos que me han escrito...con algunos casos flipas...Vigila a quien defiendes porque como haya condenas a lo mejor a algunos os cae algo también por colaboración...

Por cierto, nada nuevo...pompero y ya hacías publicidad a CIODE...Espero que te descontasen unos centimillos...::




Vaya risa...:XX:[/QUOTE]


Sí que risa, idi**ta, ignorante, pero no ignorante a secas, ignorante integral que es mucho más, tú has entrado en lo personal y yo no
No recomiendo CIODE ahora, ni loco. Recomiendo uno de andorra.

Y te digo sólo una cosa: no sabes quién es el que está tecleando, su formación aunque no sea en economía, hay otras carreras.
Pero no sé por qué pierdo el tiempo, leer y punto, como llevaba muchos meses haciendo.
Mira que investigar post míos de hace miles de años.... joder tío, te lo has tomado en serio para insultarme con fundamento, como diría Karlos Arguiñano.

Y sigo diciendo que eres chulo, vanidoso y agresivo, pero me da igual, con sólo entrar en el foro y leer, quería aportar algo, pero veo que eso ataca el ego idealizado de algunos.... bueno total, sólo Monster me trata mal, los otros no me han dicho cosas malas, y no me miran hasta el ojete del culo.::
Qué pena, me das lástima, estar aquí para ser lo quizás en la vida real no eres.


A mi sólo me va el buen rollo y la buena educación.
Si es necesario te ignoro y punto, tampoco sentarás cátedra de economía en un foro, tampoco enseñas tanto. (A insultar sí, y te cunde)

PD: Si te enfadas al leer esto, no me contestes con más insultos y vomitando mala leche. No te voy a leer. No te quepa ninguna duda.


----------



## jlvljlvl (16 Abr 2012)

Quiero comprar una onza de oro, no tengo ni idea, si moneda, o directamente un lingote de ese peso o similar o lo que se me aconseje por aqui...un saludo a todos


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (16 Abr 2012)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> Quiero comprar una onza de oro, no tengo ni idea, si moneda, o directamente un lingote de ese peso o similar o lo que se me aconseje por aqui...un saludo a todos



El oro es oro tenga la forma que tenga, pero aquí siempre se ha aconsejado mejor monedas que lingotes. Por varias razones:

- Se puede saber la autenticidad de las monedas sobre la marcha. No se necesita someterlas a pruebas. Si pesan lo que tienen que pesar y miden lo que tienen que medir, son oro, por la densidad de tal metal. Dichos pesos y medidas se pueden encontrar con facilidad en la red. Los lingotes "good delivery" (de determinados fabricantes) tampoco necesitan comprobación.

- Las monedas se venden con más facilidad que los lingotes.

- Las monedas son más bonitas, lo que también tiene su importancia. 


Los precios en el foro suelen ser más baratos que en las tiendas. Si además te cuadra para hacer el trato en mano y ahorrarte los gastos de envío, pues mucho mejor. 

En el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros estoy ofreciendo algunas con entrega en mano en Madrid. Creo que todos te dirán que están bien de precio.


----------



## fff (16 Abr 2012)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> Quiero comprar una onza de oro, no tengo ni idea, si moneda, o directamente un lingote de ese peso o similar o lo que se me aconseje por aqui...un saludo a todos



Sabes cuanto pesa una onza? Sabes lo que es la pureza, y a cuanto va el gramo de oro/plata fino? conoces como son las onzas o fracciones de los paises que sacan estas monedas? Sabes la diferencia entre un lingote y una moneda? ...

Consejo:
No te compres nada de nada. Por qué? Porque no sabes nada.
Tienes que solucionarlo. Aquí hay mucha información. Navega y lee estos hilos, y cuando sepas un poco, piensa por ti mismo cuales son tus necesidades.
Hay un monton de hilos con información de monedas. En este mismo hilo al principio de todo. Seguro que quieres empezar con oro? Que tal con plata?

Investiga. No hagas lo que hacen otros. Piensa.


----------



## musu19 (16 Abr 2012)

fff dijo:


> [...]
> 
> Investiga. No hagas lo que hacen otros. Piensa.



J***R si la gente hiciera eso, este pais no seria el culo del mundo!
Es el mejor consejo que nadie puede dar!


----------



## Tiogelito (17 Abr 2012)

fff dijo:


> Investiga. No hagas lo que hacen otros. Piensa.



Entre tanta tantos post insultaltes y/o descalificativos que hay en el foro, un post de sentido común, un muy buen consejo *es oro puro*
Aquilata estos buenos consejos.

En la más oscura de las noches, un fino hilo me sirve de guía. W. Shakespeare


----------



## Goldmaus (17 Abr 2012)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> Quiero comprar una onza de oro, no tengo ni idea, si moneda, o directamente un lingote de ese peso o similar o lo que se me aconseje por aqui...un saludo a todos



Hola jlvjlv! En unas páginas más atrás escribí lo siguiente y, aunque ahi me refiero a la plata, se puede extrapolar con sus respectivos límites al oro: Como un primer paso para una inversión, tal vez sería bueno identificar lo siguiente:

Lo más importante es conocer en lo que uno se quiere meter, para entrar lo más seguro y firme posible. Es común que al principio (a veces también más tarde) se pague dinero de más por no saber pero, si se le ve positivamente, se puede tomar como un pago para aprender. Sin embargo, con un poco de lectura en el foro uno se puede ahorrar algo de diniero y también disgustos.

Y pues, a seguir preguntando! Ya se sabe: no hay preguntas tontas.

Hay que formarse una opinión propia para poder comenzar la inversión correctamente, ya que no importa lo que los otros digamos: cada quien es responsable de su propio dinero (e inversiones).

Cordialmente


----------



## Gusta-12 (17 Abr 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola jlvjlv! En unas páginas más atrás escribí lo siguiente y, aunque ahi me refiero a la plata, se puede extrapolar con sus respectivos límites al oro: Como un primer paso para una inversión, tal vez sería bueno identificar lo siguiente:
> 
> Lo más importante es conocer en lo que uno se quiere meter, para entrar lo más seguro y firme posible. Es común que al principio (a veces también más tarde) se pague dinero de más por no saber pero, si se le ve positivamente, se puede tomar como un pago para aprender. Sin embargo, con un poco de lectura en el foro uno se puede ahorrar algo de diniero y también disgustos.
> 
> ...



Pues ya que preguntar en este foro no esta penado, y el nivel de conducta de los posteros parece correcto, planteare una situacion hipotetica en forma de pregunta escolar a fin de que puedan analizarla y posteen sus conclusiones...

Una persona compra 10000 K20 a 20 euros cada uno y los entiera.
Otra persona compra 10000 K12 a 19 euros cada uno y los entiera.

¿Quien ha ganado mas dinero de lo dos si ambas personas los desentierran a los ...
... 5 años?
... 10 años?
... 30 años?

Saludos 
PD: y por cierto, no intento comprar ni vender nada. (Aunque quiza entierre algo)


----------



## musu19 (17 Abr 2012)

siendo las monedas de la misma cantidad de plata, el que la compro mas barata (k12) salvo que se desplomase el precio de la plata por debajo del facial, por que el k20 tendra 7 euros mas por moneda


----------



## duval81 (17 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Pues ya que preguntar en este foro no esta penado, y el nivel de conducta de los posteros parece correcto, planteare una situacion hipotetica en forma de pregunta escolar a fin de que puedan analizarla y posteen sus conclusiones...
> 
> Una persona compra 10000 K20 a 20 euros cada uno y los entiera.
> Otra persona compra 10000 K12 a 19 euros cada uno y los entiera.
> ...



Es que el que pague 19 por un k12...


----------



## Gusta-12 (17 Abr 2012)

Es un ejemplo, es para preguntar una opinion. He visto que alguien escribio que todo depende del precio de la plata, eso esta claro, no hace falta una calculadora para sacar esa cuenta. Visto de otro modo, que valdria mas hoy?, un PK100 o un *PK50?
*Si existieran

Tal vez, para aquel entonces, el valor no sea el de la plata, sino el numismatico, por la cantidad de monedas que hayan salido por serie, el estado, etc.


----------



## Gusta-12 (17 Abr 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Es que el que pague 19 por un k12...



Nunca digas nunca, a ver cuanto los pagamos de aqui a 10 años o menos!. Igual nos matamos a comprarlos a 20 pavos.

No olvides que el mundo es redondo y en él damos muchas vueltas


----------



## musu19 (18 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Nunca digas nunca, a ver cuanto los pagamos de aqui a 10 años o menos!. Igual nos matamos a comprarlos a 20 pavos.
> 
> No olvides que el mundo es redondo y en él damos muchas vueltas



Si te fijas la cantidad de plata es la misma en las dos monedas, es decir, que si pagas 19, ganas mas que si pagas 20, ya sea la moneda de 12 o 20 leuros, siempre hablando de que la plata sube... lo unico bueno de las de 20, es que si baja... sigues asegurando los 20faciales, y con las de 12 (si pagas 19) solo aseguras 12faciales


----------



## Condemor (18 Abr 2012)

Quisiera hacer una reflexion metalifera madmaxista si me lo permiten. Frecuentemente leo que el oro y la plata nos son para venderlos en unos años, sino para cambiarlos por latunes y antibioticos. No se hasta que punto seran serios estos comentarios, dependera del madmaxismo de cada forero, pero en cualquier caso se me plantea una pregunta:

¿Como se fijarian los precios de las cosas, si la mayoria de la gente no sabe nada sobre metales, monedas y demas? A la cotizacion de hoy, con una onza de plata se podria comprar, por ejemplo, una caja de antibioticos, pero ¿se va a fiar el farmaceutico de mi moneda? ¿pensara que la plata es de pobres y que por una monedilla me da como mucho unas aspirinas? ¿Cuantas onzas de oro valdria un tractor? ¿y una finca?


----------



## Vidar (18 Abr 2012)

Condemor dijo:


> Quisiera hacer una reflexion metalifera madmaxista si me lo permiten. Frecuentemente leo que el oro y la plata nos son para venderlos en unos años, sino para cambiarlos por latunes y antibioticos. No se hasta que punto seran serios estos comentarios, dependera del madmaxismo de cada forero, pero en cualquier caso se me plantea una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Como se fijarian los precios de las cosas, si la mayoria de la gente no sabe nada sobre metales, monedas y demas? A la cotizacion de hoy, con una onza de plata se podria comprar, por ejemplo, una caja de antibioticos, pero ¿se va a fiar el farmaceutico de mi moneda? ¿pensara que la plata es de pobres y que por una monedilla me da como mucho unas aspirinas? ¿Cuantas onzas de oro valdria un tractor? ¿y una finca?



Es en la fase previa al madmax es cuando de verdad serán útiles los metales, para comer todos los días y para tomar una situación privilegiada ante el desastre.


----------



## necho (20 Abr 2012)

*Necho is still here! ;-)*

A todos los que me habéis preguntado; claro que sigo vendiendo, sólo que por estos días ando de vacaciones por lo que me abstengo de anunciar artículos que no voy a poner enviar hasta mi regreso.

A partir del día 30 de este mes podré realizar envíos nuevamente.

Un saludo desde Calpe,

Necho


----------



## japiluser (20 Abr 2012)

Que disfrutes de Calpe y sus tesoros, comidas.....
auque ya no es lo que era!


----------



## Goldmaus (20 Abr 2012)

Condemor dijo:


> Quisiera hacer una reflexion metalifera madmaxista si me lo permiten. Frecuentemente leo que el oro y la plata nos son para venderlos en unos años, sino para cambiarlos por latunes y antibioticos. No se hasta que punto seran serios estos comentarios, dependera del madmaxismo de cada forero, pero en cualquier caso se me plantea una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Como se fijarian los precios de las cosas, si la mayoria de la gente no sabe nada sobre metales, monedas y demas? A la cotizacion de hoy, con una onza de plata se podria comprar, por ejemplo, una caja de antibioticos, pero ¿se va a fiar el farmaceutico de mi moneda? ¿pensara que la plata es de pobres y que por una monedilla me da como mucho unas aspirinas? ¿Cuantas onzas de oro valdria un tractor? ¿y una finca?



Creo que en una situación así de drástica seguirán imponiéndose la oferta y la demanda. En algunos foros alemanes (o debería decir, en todos en los que se hablan de metales? ienso: ) han planteado preguntas similares y la respuesta general sigue esa misma línea de la mía.

En ellos muchas veces se habla de llevar las monedas de plata al panadero, como si el panadero supiera de plata. A veces tengo la sensación de que se pierde noción de la realidad. Creo que si un panadero aceptara monedas de oro o plata como pago, lo primero que tendía que hacer es cerciorarse de su autenticidad.

Creo que en una crisis así no valdrían de nada las monedas (es decir, el euro o el dólar) sino el material mismo. Tampoco tendría más sentido el valor numismático de las monedas o medallas, por la misma razón. creo que al panadero, al carnicero y al granjero sólo les importaría el metal mismo y no su moneda de respaldo o su diseno.

En una crisis así de extrema, posiblemente se tendría que pagar más por un pan que por una finca. Quién sabe? Hoy mismo leí en algún artículo (de antemano me disculpo por no tenerlo a la mano para ofrecerlo acá) que los más extremistas no compran metales, sino conservas, medicinas y armas.

En cualquier caso, cualquiera que sea la decisión, yo soy partidiario de invertir en cosas que se tienen en y a la mano y que, en situaciones extremas, puedan usarse como valor de intercambio, de ser necesario.

Pero cada quién debe tomar sus propias decisiones y ser responsable de ellas.


----------



## japiluser (20 Abr 2012)

Estimado golmaus....en una situación así el panadero puede que no este al corriente del spot de la plata o del oro....pero te aseguro que a cualquier moneda le asigna un valor superior al del billete de papel , mmás si es de neopesetas!
pd: no te digo si en lugar de una moneda nueva en españa lo que reparten son vales de racionamiento


----------



## Goldmaus (20 Abr 2012)

Hola japiluser! Sí, así lo veo también. Por eso mencioné lo de la oferta y la demanda. Quien tenga cierto poder (es decir, los recursos; en este ejemplo, el panadero), será quien determine el valor de un bien. El panadero podría preguntar: Quién quiere comprar mi pan? Todos? Se lo vendo al que me pague con XX monedas de oro o plata o con XX gramos de oro o plata. Pero quizá un panadero vecino se conforme con menos o aparezca otro más y pida menos... 

O tal vez al panadero no le interese tener oro y plata y prefiera cambiar su pan por medicinas o patatas o agua... pero alguien aceptará el oro y la plata y dará a cambio esos recursos que el panadero necesita y que se pueden usar para cambiárselos por pan. Al final se trataría, entonces, de tener bienes para cambiar o de algún talento para servir.

Sería un regreso a la época del trueque de bienes y servicios por otros bienes y servicios. Sería el re-inicio de un nuevo sistema de pagos y posiblemente de un nuevo sistema económico-financiero.

Aunque, reflexionando un poco, tampoco sería un regreso, porque hay muchos lugares del mundo donde el trueque todavía existe. Hace algún tiempo tuve la oportunidad de visitar un mercado donde la gente llevaba animales para cambiarlos por comida y otros bienes. En pleno siglo XXI.


----------



## plastic_age (21 Abr 2012)

Lunar Coins Series 1

¿Alguien sabe cómo comprar estas monedas?


----------



## Goldmaus (21 Abr 2012)

Hola plastic_age! Tienes MP.


----------



## Gustavo34 (21 Abr 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Si te fijas la cantidad de plata es la misma en las dos monedas, es decir, que si pagas 19, ganas mas que si pagas 20, ya sea la moneda de 12 o 20 leuros, siempre hablando de que la plata sube... lo unico bueno de las de 20, es que si baja... sigues asegurando los 20faciales, y con las de 12 (si pagas 19) solo aseguras 12faciales



Todo depende de para que quieras las monedas, o mejor dicho, del tiempo que estes dispuesto a guardarlas. 
Veras, *si son para guardar durante 20 años*, lo importante es el bullion, y lo que hay que intentar es pagar lo menos posible por gramos de plata porque cuando las vendas va a *valer lo mismo un k12 que un k30*, por lo que ganaras mas pagando 29 euros por una de 12 que 30 por un k30. Si fueran tiradas mas pequeñas, pues igual habia algun valor numismatico añadido, pero se trata de cientos de miles, incluso millones en algunas series
Ahora bien, si lo que quieres es especular a* corto plazo* (especular, si. A mi no me vengan con chorradas de gente que colecciona k12), pues es *mejor comprar k12 por 12€**, k20 por 20€ y k30 por 30€*. segun sea el momento y la disponibilidad en Bancos

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe si los PK100, alla por finales de la decada de los 60, fueron monedas de circulacion de curso legal que se pillaban en un banco como hoy pillamos los karlillos, o si fueron conmemorativas que se pagaba mas de 100 pesetas por ellas?.
Seria bueno saberlo para tener referencias de lo que puede pasar con nuestros Karlillos dentro de 40 años


----------



## musu19 (21 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Todo depende de para que quieras las monedas, o mejor dicho, del tiempo que estes dispuesto a guardarlas.[...]



La pregunta la realizaste tu, asique tu sabras....

yo pago 12 por 12, y no compro de 20


----------



## chak4l (21 Abr 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Lunar Coins Series 1
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cómo comprar estas monedas?



Hola plastic age, en el hilo de compra venta de metales entre foreros seguramente si pones tu peticion alguien tendra lunares de la primera serie en plata.

Si te interesa alguna de la primera serie en oro 1/10 alguna puedo conseguir, son simplemente espectaculares.


----------



## Jalapa (21 Abr 2012)

Gustavo34 dijo:


> ........
> 
> ....
> .....
> ...



Pues si, eran de circulacion de curso HABITUAL, es decir, fue normal llevar y pagar en cualquier tienda con ellas.
Como anecdota, te dire que mi hermano se entero que un joyero importante de la ciudad comenzo a hacerse de todas las que pudo (obviamente para fundir) y se puso a guardarlas. Hoy todavia tiene un buen puñado, a 100 pts de costo. No he calculado a como estarian con inflación, etc, pero hablamos de 100 pts de los 70.

:baba:


----------



## xmax (23 Abr 2012)

Hola a todos!!!

Perdonar por las preguntas que os haré, se que quizás estén comentadas en algún punto de este hilo, pero soy novato en el tema de los metales y me pierdo.

Hace un mes me empece a interesar por los metales, al principio pensé en comprar oro, pero la verdad que viendo los precios me va a dar para muy poco, así que informándome un poco en este hilo y en otras webs veo que la tendencia al alza buena es la plata.

También, veo en la plata que de entrada pierdes el +/- 40% de la inversión con respecto a la cotización en bolsa, esto es +/- 20 del que te la vende más el 18% que tienes que pagar a estado a modo de IVA. Por favor corregidme si estoy equivocado, me daréis una gran ilusión. Por el contrario veo que con el oro no hay IVA y la diferencia es mínima.

Aún así estoy animado a comprar unas onzas de plata ya que por lo que he leído en este foro y viendo como los yanquis imprimen papelitos todo indica a que irá para arriba.

En principio estaba pensando en lingotes, pero veo que en este foro todos habláis de monedas por lo que me interesé por las monedas y para más asombro he podido comprobar que comprar 1 kg de ciertas monedas de plata 999 es más económico que 1 kg de lingote 999. ¿Como puede ser esto posible?, entiendo que ya solo el gasto de acuñamiento, embalaje, manipulación etc debería ser al revés, no?.

También agradecer a Goldmaus por el post de las monedas que recomienda comprar. Tomo nota.

Bueno por último un par de preguntas:
- Estoy interesado en comprar en tienda y he visto varias en Madrid: Orodirect, CIODE y Thegoldhouse. ¿Cual me recomendáis?.
- Como funciona el tema de certificados de monedas de inversión, te dan un certificado por cada moneda/lingote o uno por compra?.
- La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de economía y no se si procede la pregunta.. pero en vista del estancamiento de los precios del oro/plata creo que es buen momento, ¿que me decís al tema? vosotros que sabéis estudiar las gráficas... Existe algún indicio de que baje?

Lo que si tengo claro es que quiero comprar algo antes de que se ponga más caliente el estrecho de Ormuz, ya que creo que el oro y la plata se calentarán tb.

Por último perdonar si en varias ocasiones habéis comentado estas preguntas pero creo que es buen momento y quiero dar el paso aunque sea poco dinero.

Gracias por leerme y perdón por el rollo.


----------



## Goldmaus (23 Abr 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Hola a todos!!!
> 
> Perdonar por las preguntas que os haré, se que quizás estén comentadas en algún punto de este hilo, pero soy novato en el tema de los metales y me pierdo.
> 
> ...




Bienvenido al foro. Espero que mis respuestas hayan podido aclarar algo de las dudas.

Cordialmente


----------



## Gabriel78 (24 Abr 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Hola a todos!!!
> 
> Perdonar por las preguntas que os haré, se que quizás estén comentadas en algún punto de este hilo, pero soy novato en el tema de los metales y me pierdo.
> 
> Hace un mes....



Bienvenido, personalmente y seguro que muchos coincidirán conmigo para comprar onzas de plata física, que el que esta mejor de precio en España y que tiene una reputación totalmente contrastada es el Andorrano.
Aquí puedes ver precios
un saludo :rolleye:


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Abr 2012)

Hola Xmax!

Es del forero Atanor:
Guía para iniciarse en la inversión en metales preciosos | Invertir en Oro y Plata

Por si tu o alguien aún o lo conocía.


----------



## xmax (24 Abr 2012)

Muchas gracias a Goldmaus y Gabriel.

La verdad es que estoy bastante decidido viendo que ha bajado otro poco el precio de la plata y que pero todavía tengo algunas dudas. 

Mi idea es ir a un vendedor y comprar la cantidad que tengo prevista de golpe, ¿es correcto? o mejo poco a poco...

Por otro lado a pesar de las monedas que recomienda Goldmaus:
- American Eagle (USA)
- Libertad (México)
- Maple Leaf (Canadá)
- Philharmoniker (Austria)

En el comprador que tengo fichado tiene el kilo (hoy) de las siguientes monedas (Kookaburra 2004, Australia Dragon 2012 y Koala 2012) a 865,66 €, lo que hace la Oz a aprox. 26,92 €.

Veo que no son ningunas de las que recomiendas, así que ojeando la página que me pasa Gabriel del andorrano, veo que el muy bueno en comparación con otras webs, ¿me recomiendas irme a lo más barato o picar un poco de esas cuatro que propones? ¿dentro de esas cuatro del año que sean mas baratas o picar un poco de cada?.

Por otro lado, el tema del IVA ¿se puede negociar con algunos de los vendedores autorizados? o te lo clavan siempre sobre todo el valor de compra?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Goldmaus (24 Abr 2012)

Hola Xmax. Las cuatro enlistadas son, como he puesto en mi comentario, las primeras opciones cuando alguien quiere iniciar la inversión (es decir, está decidido a hacerlo) pero tiene muchas dudas de qué comprar. Esas cuatro son las más reconocidas por los bancos y son, en general, más económicas que muchas otras. Dos factores a tomar en cuenta.

Las Kookaburra, Dragón y Koala -así como todas las de la Casa de Moneda Perth Mint (PM)- son también monedas de inversión, pero con un premium más alto. Es decir, cuestan un poco más que las enlistadas porque tienen algun carácter que los hace más valiosos ante los ojos del comprador: el diseno, el acabado, el hecho de estar encapsuladas o ser parte de una serie con tiraje limitado (como en el caso de la versión de 1 Oz de las lunares).

Sin embargo, si alguien quiere iniciarse y el momento es adecuado para comprar las que tienen un premium más alto a buen precio -o mejor que el de las más básicas-, me parece que podría ser una buena decisión.

Comprar la mayor cantidad de plata con la menor cantidad de dinero es lo ideal, pero sugiero no olvidarse del servicio y la confiabilidad, porque a veces lo barato sale caro. 

Con el paso del tiempo se aprende que lo mejor es mezclar productos y no dedicarse a uno solo. De las tres monedas de un kilo no podría recomendar alguna en particular, excepto aquella que el gusto personal determine. Por qué? Porque ninguna tiene una tirada numérica limitada (las lunares de un kilo, por ejemplo, pueden acunarse a lo largo de la emisión de la serie, según la demanda o las decisiones de la PM).

Negociar el IVA? No creo que sea posible. Pero negociar el precio sí. Depende de cada vendedor.

Ah! Y no olvidarse: para qué se quiere comprar plata? Si es para fundirla y hacer nuevos lingotes o hacer joyería, entonces la plata chatarra podría ser la mejor opción porque suele ser es la más barata.

Pero si es para guardar algún tiempo como inversión a mediano y largo plazo, pues comprar algo que también le dé alegría a la vista me parece que está bien.

A quién comprarle? Acerca de ello no comentaré, por razones obvias.

Buen día!


----------



## duval81 (24 Abr 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Muchas gracias a Goldmaus y Gabriel.
> 
> La verdad es que estoy bastante decidido viendo que ha bajado otro poco el precio de la plata y que pero todavía tengo algunas dudas.
> 
> ...



No compres monedas de kilo, si luego la quieres vender, te costará muchísimo más y posiblemente tendrás que venderla bastante más barata (hace un par de meses ocurrió con un forero).


----------



## Smeentkin (24 Abr 2012)

Aparte de esas 4, estaria bien mirar si consigues arcas armenias. Las estan poniendo en las tiendas alemanas bastante baratas, como las filarmonicas maomenos. 
Es el primer año que salen, y todavia no se sabe si seran de tirada anual (corregidme si me equivoco, please) y por tanto seran como las filarmonicas, de muy bajo premium. O si limitaran las tiradas y subiran de premium.

No se...me parece una situacion win-win sobre las filarmonicas ahora mismo.

PD estupida: os habeis dado cuenta que la mnemotecnia de estas monedas sale FLEMA: Filarm,libertad, eagle, mapple, arka XD


----------



## Gustavo34 (24 Abr 2012)

Jalapa dijo:


> Pues si, eran de circulacion de curso HABITUAL, es decir, fue normal llevar y pagar en cualquier tienda con ellas.
> Como anecdota, te dire que mi hermano se entero que un joyero importante de la ciudad comenzo a hacerse de todas las que pudo (obviamente para fundir) y se puso a guardarlas. Hoy todavia tiene un buen puñado, a 100 pts de costo. No he calculado a como estarian con inflación, etc, pero hablamos de 100 pts de los 70.
> 
> :baba:



Osea que multiplicó unas 17 veces su capital en 50 años. Teniendo en cuenta que en aquel entonces con 60 centimos comprabas mas que hoy con los 10 pavos que vale esa moneda, no creo que haya sido un gran negocio. Vamos, que nisiquiera mantuvo el poder adquisitivo de su capital.
He estado buscando info de sobre cuanto podria costar un café, una cocacola, o cualquier otro dato similar en el año 60 para hacer una comparacion con el hoy pero no he encontrado nada, a ver si algun forero nos saca de dudas


----------



## rory (24 Abr 2012)

Un conocido me ha pedido que haga llegar al foro una oferta muy jugosa, sólo para foreros.

Un 5% de descuento en oro y plata (monedas y lingotes) sobre unos precios que son cojonudos, creo que los más bajos.

En plata no sé si hay pedido mínimo, ya al que le interese que lo pregunte.

Por privado os doy los datos concretos.


----------



## Gabriel78 (24 Abr 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Muchas gracias a Goldmaus y Gabriel.
> 
> La verdad es que estoy bastante decidido viendo que ha bajado otro poco el precio de la plata y que pero todavía tengo algunas dudas.
> 
> ...



buenas , aun a riesgo de meterme en camisa de once varas, ya que Golgmaus seguro que sabe un rato mas que yo, y que yo tampoco es que sea un experto en el tema, me permitiré señalar un par de cosillas así si llega alguno de los que saben mas y de revote puede que aprenda yo tb :rolleye:
según esto:
Lista de precios

Islas Cook 1 Oz Plata 31,10gr	PCP 24,52 €	PVP 26,84 €
PCP ( precio compra público)
PVP ( Precio venta público)
Filarmonica	31,10	23,82 €	27,45 €*
Maple Leaf	31,10	23,82 €	27,56 €*
Eagle	31,10	23,82 €	28,26 €*
Panda	31,10	23,82 €	36,61 €*
resulta que la moneda mas barata de plata es también la que mejor paga, ademas la que mas premium tiene en este caso, la Panda, te cobra el premium correspondiente, pero no te lo paga..
No estaría mal que se pasara por aquí el Andorrano y nos aclarara esta cuestión de la moneda de "Islas Cook" ya que me tiene intrigado.
( pongo a este como simplemente como ejemplo, no es q yo este en nomina)
Pues tu sabrás para que quieres las monedas, pero sobretodo no olvides cual es el destino de estas, si es como inversión cuando las quieras vender donde lo vas a hacer?
si es moneda con premium, ciertamente se revaloraliza mucho mas que la que no tiene pero tendrás que venderla casi una a una distintos compradores que estén interesados en pagar dicho premium; si quieres venderlas mas rápido y en cantidad posiblemente "Islas Cook" sea la mejor opción.
De todas formas insisto en que no soy un Pro ni mucho menos, esta es solo mi humilde opinión que de paso puede servirme para aclarar mis propias dudas sobre esta moneda.
Espero que mas foreros aporten su granito de arena asi todos aprenderemos.
un saludo


----------



## xmax (25 Abr 2012)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, estoy empezando a abrir el bolo hacia el tema de las monedas.

En un principio (en cuanto a la utilidad que me comentas Gabriel) es la de asegurar (dado como esta el tema de la crisis...) o de jugar (especular o palmar... como el que invierte en bolsa) unos eurillos.

En cuanto al punto de vista numismático no me interesaba pero veo que tiene su punto, aunque entiendo que si la plata tiene una fuerte subida el valor numismático será lo de menos, no? (esto seguro que me lo puede contestar Goldmaus), gracias por corregidme...

Suponiendo que decida invertir en 100 Oz (por redondear), que recomendáis 20% de cada tipo de las comunes (eagle, maple, Philharmoniker, Libertad) y otro 20% de varias con valor premium... o lanzarse a lo barato en caso de querer especular...

Buena apreciación Gabriel de la moneda american cook, a ver que dicen por aquí los entendidos...


----------



## Goldmaus (25 Abr 2012)

Buen día! En el mercado hay una oferta cada vez más amplia de monedas de inversión. Las que yo enlisté son las que mayor aceptación o reconocimiento mundial (al menos en el occidente) tendrían a la hora de venderlas a los numismáticos o a los bancos por ser las más viejas del mercado y estar respaldadas por un gobierno (la Philharmoniker no es vieja pero tiene un valor nominal en euros).

En Alemania hay un par de términos que se usan para definir a muchas monedas tanto de inversión cómo de colección: _Agenturausgabe_ (emisión de agencia) y _Agenturmünze_ (moneda de agencia). Con ellos se busca explicar que las monedas no están respaldadas por un gobierno, sino que una casa de moneda privada las acuna y las vende por sí misma. En este caso, la "agencia" paga derechos al gobierno correspondiente. Este sería el caso de, por ejemplo, las Arcas armenias y de los Bounties de las Islas Cook.

Valen menos las "monedas de agencia" que las otras? Creo es esta pregunta no se puede contestar tan fácilmente, porque cada una tiene potencial para obtener un reconocimiento sólido en el mercado. Las que ahora no gustan pueden ser las favoritas en el futuro y viceversa.

En el caso de la Philharmoniker, esta obtuvo un respaldo grande por ser la única (hasta ahora) denominada en euros. Pero, qué pasaría si el euro colapsara como muchos desde su establecimeinto predicen y desean? La respuesta se tiene con todas las monedas que antes del euro existían: ahora se compran y venden como monedas de colección o, mayormente, como plata chatarra.

En caso extremo, las únicas monedas que estarían protegidas contra un colapso monetario serían las Libertad (acunadas en plata y oro) y las Krugerrand (sólo se acunan en oro), por ser las únicas monedas que, hasta hoy, carecen de un valor nominal pero son reconocidas como monedas por los países emisores respectivos.

Entonces, valen menos las llamadas "monedas de agencia" que las oficiales? Como he dicho, creo que no se podría contestar fácilmente. Por una parte, son monedas sin respaldo gubernamental directo, sólo a través de una comisión por emisión y, por otro, el contenido de plata es el mismo (una onza es una onza) y su calidad de acunación es indudable.

Adicionalmente, también hay preferencias locales o regionales por una moneda. Esto le da su propio valor de mercado independientemente del respaldo oficial. 

Hay monedas, como las Libertad, que suelen tener tiradas muy bajas y, sin embargo, su precio no es mucho mayor que otras monedas con tiradas más altas porque, aunque su reconocimeinto es muy alto, hay mercados donde su demanda es pequena, entonces e precio se mantiene relativamente bajo.

Como comentario adicional: de las Islas Cook y de Andorra también hay las llamadas Lingotes-moneda. Estos son lingotes pero con un valor nominal. Cuál es la diferencia entre estos lingotes y las monedas tradicionales? El beneficio se aprecia en lugares como Alemania, donde lingotes y monedas tienen diferentes tasas del IVA: aquellos se tasan con 19 por ciento y éstas con 7 por ciento.

Qué comprar? Bueno, hasta acá llegan mis comentarios por ahora. De antemano me disculpo por ello pero la decisión de compra ya es personal.

Cordialmente,


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias

En respuesta a post anteriores y algunos privados comento que la diferencia de precio es simplemente política comercial que aplica nuestra empresa.

Como dice Goldmaus (post perfecto a mi entender) al fin y al cabo todo es una onza.

Cuando un cliente compra una onza nueva esta pagando:

Margen de Agencia
Margen de distribuidor
Transporte
Seguros
Margen tienda
...

A la hora de venderla lo unico que interesa (para nosotros) es la materia prima, la plata, la onza y por lo tanto todas tienen el mismo precio.

Si lo que se quiere es vender como "numismatica" se tiene que buscar a alguien que este interesado en esa moneda, con ese acabado, de ese año, en ese estado y que este dispuesto a pagar algo más. Por supuesto que se puede pero esta persona seguramente no comprara 500 pandas con sobrespot "numismatico".

Las islas cook son más favorables porque nos interesa vender más esta moneda que otra y por lo tanto estimulamos su venta simplemente Oferta-Demanda. Con el krugerrand de oro pasa algo parecido.

Un saludo


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Abr 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> No compres monedas de kilo, si luego la quieres vender, te costará muchísimo más y posiblemente tendrás que venderla bastante más barata (hace un par de meses ocurrió con un forero).



hace más de 3 meses, creo. O fue por navidades?. 

La cosa es que compres como compres venderás más barato, a no ser que las vendas a frikis del foro como nosotros 

La cosa es decantarse por las monedas sin premium o de inversión como islas Cook, filarmónicas, Eagles, Maples Leaf, Libertades de Mexico y.. para de contar (no se si me dejo alguna, las Noa's Ark son algo raro). De 1 onza mejor (las monedas). 

Y comprar poco a poco, no creo que pete la plata de aqui al verano, se moverá lateralmente, o sea, no creo que sufra grandes oscilaciones, ni que suba ni baje de forma significativa. 

El 2012 no creo que sea el año de los metales.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Abr 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola Xmax. Las cuatro enlistadas son, como he puesto en mi comentario, las primeras opciones cuando alguien quiere iniciar la inversión (es decir, está decidido a hacerlo) pero tiene muchas dudas de qué comprar. Esas cuatro son las más reconocidas por los bancos y son, en general, más económicas que muchas otras. Dos factores a tomar en cuenta.
> 
> Las Kookaburra, Dragón y Koala -así como todas las de la Casa de Moneda Perth Mint (PM)- son también monedas de inversión, pero con un premium más alto. Es decir, cuestan un poco más que las enlistadas porque tienen algun carácter que los hace más valiosos ante los ojos del comprador: el diseno, el acabado, el hecho de estar encapsuladas o ser parte de una serie con tiraje limitado (como en el caso de la versión de 1 Oz de las lunares).
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, las monedas Kookaburra, Dragón y Koala, no son monedas de inversión sino premium. Las monedas premium muy bien para hacer colecciones y tal, o para los entendidos y aficionados a la numismática.

Para la gente que va a por inversión "a peso puro y duro", lo mejor son monedas de 1 Oz sin premium: Filarmonicas, Eagles, Maples Leaf y alguna ganga como islas Cook o parecidas que puedan venderse sin mucha pérdida en caso de necesitarlo. 

Una apuesta decidida sería comprar lingotes, pero no muy recomendable por como está el mercado de la plata, y por las dificultades en vender que representaría. 

El señor Goldmaus recomienda lo que vende  y que consiste en productos premium principalmente. Para los neófitos y no numismáticos: no tocar. 

El que preguntaba inicialmente lo hacía por plata de inversión, de manera que no creo que se le respondiera correctamente.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 Abr 2012)

rory dijo:


> Un conocido me ha pedido que haga llegar al foro una oferta muy jugosa, sólo para foreros.
> 
> Un 5% de descuento en oro y plata (monedas y lingotes) sobre unos precios que son cojonudos, creo que los más bajos.
> 
> ...



Pienso que hay que decirlo: se trata de Femstore. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. 

Mejor así que tanto privado.


----------



## Gabriel78 (25 Abr 2012)

Bueno, me he quedao la mar de satisfecho con estas respuestas, ya sabia yo que al final también aprendería algo yo de rebote 
Gracias a xmax por iniciar la conversación tan constructiva y al Andorrano y especialmente a Goldmaus por tomarse la molestia de explicarse tan bien. :Aplauso:


----------



## Goldmaus (25 Abr 2012)

Gracias a el_andorrano por el cumplido. Viniendo de un numismático con su experiencia y buena reputación en este foro, es para mi un honor.

También gracias a Gabriel78 por su cumplido. Es un honor también que mis comentarios hayan sido de utilidad.

Como comentario adicional: Quizá sea una diferencia de términos técnicos, pero creo que no hay que confundirse: el término Premium proviene del inglés y se refiere al sobreprecio de un producto y no a la calidad o acabado del mismo.

Sobreprecio significa un extra que un comprador está dispuesto a pagar por un producto determinado. Como bien explicó el_andorrano, por una moneda -al igual que por cualquier producto- se pagan determinados costos. La suma de todos ellos representa el precio normal.

Pero si, por ejemplo, alguien quisiese adquirir una Libertad de 1982 (la primera acunación) en calidad original satín (equivalente a BU), tal vez no le importase que la moneda fuese sólo una moneda de inversión (tal vez con patina y con rayaduras después de tanto tiempo, por lo que su acabado ya no sería satín sino, por ejemplo, sin circular) y estaría dispuesto a pagar no solamente el precio actual de una libertad, sino también un precio adicional. Ese es el sobreprecio o premium.

Qué tiene que ver eso con las monedas descritas aquí en el foro como "con premium"? Que esas también son monedas de inversión, ofrecidas en calidad BU (o satín) pero los inversores pagan un sobreprecio por ellas por diversos factores. En el caso las lunares de Australia, por ejemplo: pertenecen a una serie, tienen tirada limitada (depende del tamano), su acabado puede tener algunas superficies en calidad espejo (proof) y, además, están encapsuladas.

Pero no hay que olvidar: son monedas de inversión! Las de que son de colección las ofrece en acabado espejo (proof), con certificado y con estuche. En mi opinión, esas no pertenecen al concepto de "monedas con premium" sino simplemente a monedas de colección o a numismática moderna, porque el precio de producción de esas monedas es más alto que el de una bullion.

Que, a su vez, estas monedas de colección pudiesen tener un premium sobre el precio de salida, también es posible.

Pero, pueden convertirse las monedas de inversión en monedas de colección? Sí, por supuesto! Pero el por qué lo explicaré en otra ocasión con más tiempo (o tal vez alguien ya lo haya hecho en el foro?).

Cordialmente,


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (25 Abr 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> Bueno, me he quedao la mar de satisfecho con estas respuestas, ya sabia yo que al final también aprendería algo yo de *revote*



El revote para las reelecciones señor Gabriel. Rebote, rebote, boing boing...


----------



## Gabriel78 (25 Abr 2012)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> El revote para las reelecciones señor Gabriel. Rebote, rebote, boing boing...



eiiiiiiiiiii quedao va con d tb no??? :8: ::


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Abr 2012)

Una reflexión: ¿Está la plata burbujeada tal y como dicen algunos foreros? Ya no es el momento de entral y tal y tal... 

Si consideramos por ejemplo la inflación norteamericana acumulada oficial - que no real, ya sabemos que los gobiernos manipulan la cesta de los productos del IPC a su antojo - para el período de años comprendido entre 1980 y 2012, si tomamos como base 100 UM a enero del año 1980, el valor de ahora mismo de esas 100 UM sería algo así como 319,06 UM.

Si en 1980 la plata estuvo a casi 50$ de aquella época, ¿podemos afimar que la plata está burbujeada estando ahora mismo a 31 $ la onza troy?. 

Si la plata ahora mismo estuviese a 50$ la onza, que no está, valiendo el dinero de aquella época más de 3 veces que el de hoy, podríamos afirmar entonces que un ciudadano de aquella época haría un esfuerzo tres veces superior por adqurir una onza de plata. 

Alguien podrá argumentar que los salarios en términos monetarios son más altos hoy en día pero en términos reales me temo que no, y fue lo que contribuyó en cierta medida a la bonanza de mediados de los 90, los salarios reales decrecían mientras la productividad del empleado nortemericano crecía. Además ahora hay mucha más oferta monetaria de dólares respaldados por la nada que en aquella época y cuando la economía real no ha crecido en toda esa proporción, ni lo hará nunca, porque nunca podrá seguir a la economía financiera, al dinero creado de la nada por los bancos, los QE, la barra libre del BCE, etc...

¿No es por esto que muchos expertos creen que los gobiernos manipulan a su antojo el precio de los metales preciosos?


----------



## michinato (26 Abr 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Una reflexión: ¿Está la plata burbujeada tal y como dicen algunos foreros? Ya no es el momento de entral y tal y tal...
> 
> Si consideramos por ejemplo la inflación norteamericana acumulada oficial - que no real, ya sabemos que los gobiernos manipulan la cesta de los productos del IPC a su antojo - para el período de años comprendido entre 1980 y 2012, si tomamos como base 100 UM a enero del año 1980, el valor de ahora mismo de esas 100 UM sería algo así como 319,06 UM.
> 
> ...



Hombre, todo depende del perido en que estes haciendo el calculo.

Es que si tomas como referencia los 50$ de 1980, fue un momento en el que si estaba burbujeada.

Por el contrario, en 2001 estaba a 5$, si haces el mismo calculo para este periodo de tiempo, te saldra que la plata ha subido muchisimo mas que la vida.

Resumen, a mi por lo menos no me convncen este tipo de calculos, poruqe puedes coger el periodo que te interese para demostrar lo que quieras. 

Personalmente considero que hay que mirar como está el entorno y en este momento el sistema economico que tenemos alrededor es tan endeble que me tiraria a intentar asegurar mis ahorros, llamese eso plata, oro, tierras o en general bienes fisicos tangibles que no generen gastos.


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Abr 2012)

michinato dijo:


> Hombre, todo depende del perido en que estes haciendo el calculo.
> 
> Es que si tomas como referencia los 50$ de 1980, fue un momento en el que si estaba burbujeada.
> 
> ...



Sin embargo hay un rasgo fundamental, ahora hay mucho más dinero FIAT que en aquel entonces, hay mucha más economía basada en el endeudamiento, y como dice SNB en su libro, mucha más economía financiera - basada en la nada -. No digo con todo esto que la plata no pueda bajar, pero me parece complicado que lo haga a 5$ la onza en mucho tiempo. Otro aspecto es que se manipule su precio.

En 2001 la onza estaba en 5$ pero todo el mundo se había olvidado de los metales preciosos, todo el mundo se endeudaba, mucho pardillo creyó que el crecimiento económico era infinito y exponencial, el ladrillo era el rey, la gente en definitiva vivió engañada. Es cierto que la economía son ciclos, pero si salimos de esta, me parece difícil que la gente se olvide, la gente va a adquirir otros usos y costumbres, otra forma de hacer, etc...

Otro aspecto, en aquella época, de la antigua URSS o China podemos decir que no estaban en el "mundo" capitalista basado en el consumo, y por lo tanto creo que había menos presión sobre los FINITOS recursos del planeta.


----------



## xmax (28 Abr 2012)

Buenos días!!!

Siento no haber escrito estos días pero he estado bastante liado con tema curro, temas personales e intentando hacer mi primera compra.

Antes de seguir agradecer a Goldmaus, El andorrano y resto de compañeros que me habéis aclarado este mundillo. Al menos ahora me siento confiado y seguro de que cojonian comprar. También me alegro que tu Gabriel hayas aprendido. Gracias a todos.

Como os he comentado antes he estado intentando hacer mi primera compra (os hago caso y comprare poco a poco) esta semana, la verdad, había leído sobre un vendedor de Madrid sobre el que se ha escrito en este foro. Le pedí consejo sobre que comprar, suerte la mía haber aterrizado en este foro ya que me ha aconsejado todo lo contrario de lo que me habéis recomendado vosotros, por tanto y nuevamente MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!!, esto es, monedas de un kilo y monedas (1 oz) de un solo tipo con alto valor premium a un precio que supera los 32 €, en ningún punto del presupuesto aparecían los maples, eagles, filarmonicas, etc que nuestro amigo el andorrano tiene sobre los 27/28€.

A parte de esto, ya que vivo en Madrid me gustaría ir a la tienda físicamente y realizar la compra, ya que me da más seguridad que los envíos por correo. Pues bien, me he puesto en contacto con dos vendedores de Madrid, uno de ellos (al que le pedí presupuesto y estaba a punto de caramelo de hacer mi primer pedido) me comunica que no es seguro que recoja la compra en la tienda (temas de seguridad, bla, bla, bla) y que me lo trae a mi casa, cosa que no me importa, pero ya que tengo la posibilidad preferiría que quien me vende no sepa donde vivo (temas de seguridad, bla, bla, bla, jajajajaja!!!). En el otro (masterbullion, digo el nombre por si alguno ha comprado y me puede decir que tal, la verdad que tiene precios muy buenos) me dicen que la tienda no tiene horario fijo y que la persona que me puede hacer la venta no esta siempre y que envíe un correo. 

Joer!!! tan difícil es comprar plata de inversión en la capital de este país, lo de la seguridad no me encaja, ya que este país esta lleno de joyerías y encima tienen el genero expuesto, entiendo que las moneditas es algo más sencillo de prevenir que te las roben. Por tanto, si alguien sabe de algún vendedor se lo agradeceré.

También, como El Andorrano tiene tan buen renombre en este foro te agradecería si me envías un privado y me comentas como se haría la compra (costos, condiciones, plazos y seguridad) y que descuentos puedes hacer en función de cantidades. Estoy interesado en Maples, Eagles, filarmonicas y Cooks.

Nuevamente perdón por el rollo, pero no sabía que era tan compleja la compra, me suponía que era como ir a una joyería pero veo que no.

Muchas gracias y pasar buen puente!!!

P.D. (estaré desconectado hasta el jueves aunque intentaré leeros en el movil)


----------



## silverwindow (28 Abr 2012)

masterbullion y el andorrano son de fiar al 100%

de las tiendecillas de barrio, yo no me fiaria, si no eres experto en el tema de lo que tocas



xmax dijo:


> Buenos días!!!
> 
> Siento no haber escrito estos días pero he estado bastante liado con tema curro, temas personales e intentando hacer mi primera compra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (28 Abr 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> masterbullion y el andorrano son de fiar al 100%
> 
> de las tiendecillas de barrio, yo no me fiaria, si no eres experto en el tema de lo que tocas



Masterbullion no sé, pero Femstore (Masterbullion en España-Madrid) es de dudosa catadura, por no decir más, y con historial conocido en el foro. 

No compares con El Andorrano que es echarle mala fama. Este es un comerciante fiable.


----------



## Gallina (28 Abr 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Masterbullion no sé, pero Femstore (Masterbullion en España-Madrid) es de dudosa catadura, por no decir más, y con historial conocido en el foro.
> 
> No compares con El Andorrano que es echarle mala fama. Este es un comerciante fiable.



1000x1000 de acuerdo. Sólo con ver los kruguer publicitados como oro .999 ya empieza a dar alergia. Comparando páginas con paciencia, enseguida se detecta que no vende ningún chollo y si mucha moneda feísima. Sus precios están bastante por encima de La Tienda en España por definición, que para mí es El Andorrano (una pena que no venda de Canadá nada más que maples).
:cook:


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Abr 2012)

xmax, si eres de Madrid mandale un mensaje a monsterspeculator que igual tiene algo y es de total confianza.

En otro orden de cosas, para los metaleros lonchafinistas, este lunes en el Lidl vuelven a poner a la venta el limpiador ultrasonico. No lo he probado para limpiar monedas pero algun conocido si y me comenta que quedan bien. Asi probais los que me habeis consultado para limpiar monedas.

Saludos


----------



## Eldenegro (30 Abr 2012)

Bueno, os cuento.

Me he comprado el limpiador ultrasonico para probar. He puesto varias monedas de plata y cobre del siglo XIX (Victoria) que tenia con algo de suciedad (manchas negras en los "recovecos" de los grabados) y un maple leaf con manchas de oxido de la plata (como si fuesen manchas de leche)

Les he puesto una limpieza de 5 minutos y luego he sacado las monedas del agua y las he secado y frotado con un paño absorvente.

Resultados: El paño ha quedado negro, va muy bien para limpiar la suciedad incrustada en las monedas antiguas. Cuando acaba el programa frotar fuerte con el trapo y se nota ampliamente el cambio.

En cuanto al oxido de la plata, nada, no ha habido cambios, siguen las manchas donde estaban.

Asi que ya lo sabeis para cuando hagais vuestras compras. Las monedas de plata antiguas se pueden limpiar con este sistema sin problemas.

Mas tarde probare con una moneda de oro que tengo con algo de suciedad (10 francos del siglo XIX) pero me imagino que tambien quedara muy bien.

Suerte!!


----------



## asqueado (30 Abr 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, os cuento.
> 
> Me he comprado el limpiador ultrasonico para probar. He puesto varias monedas de plata y cobre del siglo XIX (Victoria) que tenia con algo de suciedad (manchas negras en los "recovecos" de los grabados) y un maple leaf con manchas de oxido de la plata (como si fuesen manchas de leche)
> 
> ...



Hola Eldenegro, no encuentro en la propaganda del Lid de mi zona, el ultrasonido pequeño que has comprado, era como curiosidad de verlo, pero me imagino que sera de medio o un litro dde agua.
Yo te aconsejo que cuando limpies algo no mezcles metales diferentes, porque, puedes que manches uno de ellos.
Te voy a decir un truquillo, que puedes probar en el ultrasonido, que pienso que te saldra mucho mas limpio lo que metas. Cuando tengo un cordon de oro que se esta poniendo negro, bien con el sudor o suciedad, cojo un poco de mistol de ese que sirven para limpiar los platos y le doy con un cepillo de dientes que ya no me sirva, luego lo enjuago bien y lo seco, bien con un trapo de algodon o con el secador de pelo y se queda perfecto, me supongo que si traslada un poco de dicho jabon en el ultrasonido y metes tus joyas o monedas de oro, la vibracion del mismo va a sacar mejor la suciedad.
Con la plata es diferente, lo que tu llamas manchas de leche, eso no se quita, porque yo tambien he recibido asi algunas monedas y he efectuado muchas pruebas, incluso con liquidos de limpieza fuertes de plata y no han desaparecido. Con el liquido desaparece las manchas de oxido de puntos negros. Los ultrasonidos profesionales tienen una cavidad minima de 1,5 litros y de grande lo que una quiera, yo el mas grande que he vendido ha sido de 25 litros un mastodonte, los plateros lo usan continuamente, echando unos polvos para limpiar incluso la goma de los fustes, cuando se ha puesto en la pieza brillantes o zirconitas. Las joyerias lo usan para limpiar tanto la plata como el oro, cuando se toman, como consecuencia de tener los articulos en el escaparate y el sol hace que se pongan feos, pero tambien le echan los polvos de limpieza.
Si haces la prueba del mistol cuando saques las piezas enjuagalas y su secado es mejor con un secador de pelo, porque asi seca por todos los recovecos.



.


----------



## fff (30 Abr 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> lo que tu llamas manchas de leche, eso no se quita, porque yo tambien he recibido asi algunas monedas y he efectuado muchas pruebas, incluso con liquidos de limpieza fuertes de plata y no han desaparecido.
> .



Has probado con pasta de dientes? Yo no me lo creia hasta que lo probe. Esas manchas amarillas en la plata... va de cine :


----------



## sammy (30 Abr 2012)

cuidadin dijo:


> Hace unos días el forero rory avisó amablemente de una promoción, que resultó ser de masterbullion. Hice mi consulta a estos últimos y, en efecto, tenían *una promoción consistente en una rebaja del 5% para foreros* sobre un precio muy competitivo en su página web. Debo decir que todas mis consultas fueron atendidas con amabilidad y rapidez. Sin embargo, a pesar de no poner yo inconveniente en pagar por transferencia, se me comunicó que había que pagar las monedas más gastos de envío aunque se fueran a recoger en persona a su tienda de Madrid, que era la opción elegida por mí. También se me dijo que, dado que iba a pagar lo mismo yendo a por ellas o esperando a recibirlas, que sería más cómodo para mí esperar las monedas en casa.
> 
> Obviamente, lo he dejado estar.



Sigue en pie esa promoción??? Me interesa!


----------



## asqueado (30 Abr 2012)

fff dijo:


> Has probado con pasta de dientes? Yo no me lo creia hasta que lo probe. Esas manchas amarillas en la plata... va de cine :



No he probado, yo me refiero a unas manchas blancas, como si le hubiera caido algunas gotas de acido sulfurico, que no tiene nada que ver con la patina.




.


----------



## asqueado (30 Abr 2012)

fff dijo:


> Has probado con pasta de dientes? Yo no me lo creia hasta que lo probe. Esas manchas amarillas en la plata... va de cine :



Bueno pues he realizado el experimento con el siguente resultado:
1 moneda de 500 Drean de Armenia 2011 Arca de Noe Prof
Pasta de dientes de la marca sensodyne para dientes sensibles.

Echo un poco de pasta dentifrica en la parte de la cara de la moneda que tiene el escudo, donde tienen varias manchas blancas, le doy con el dedo a toda la cara y en especial donde veo que estan las manchas, enjuago muy bien, y el resultado es el siguiente: sigue teniendo las manchas y me he cargado la moneda, porque el fondo espejo esta completamente lleno de finisimas rayitas::::


.


----------



## Goldmaus (30 Abr 2012)

Manchas blancas o _milk spots_ (o _milky spots_).
El tema ha sido ampliamente discutido en foros de diferentes países. Incluído Burbuja. Las manchas blancas se dieron a conocer principalmente por las Maple Leaf desde que se comenzó su acunación.

En este foro hay un comentario que data de 2010 y que hace referencia a una respuesta o posición oficial de la Royal Canadian Mint (en inglés): Royal Canadian Mint's official position on "milk spots" on silver Maple Leaf coins.

En resumen, ahí se dice que las manchas son resultado del proceso de limpieza y preparación de la plancha de acunación y que la Royal Mint reconoce que existe el problema pero que no pueden hacer nada al respecto.

Hace unos días se publicó el siguiente artículo en uno de los foros _metaleros_ más populares de Alemania: Las manchas de leche en monedas de plata (enlace con traducción en línea).

Alguien de vosotros ha probado alguno de estos u otros métodos? 

Sin embargo, alguien en el foro alemán ha mencionado que los resultados son solamente temporales.

No hay que olvidar que las monedas bullion (con o sin premium alto) son sólo plata en forma de moneda y pueden tener defectos de cualquier índole como parte del proceso de acunación, como por ejemplo las manchas blancas o rayaduras o abolladuras.

Tampoco hay que olvidar que cualquier manipulación de una moneda puede dar resultados no deseados e irreversibles y estos pueden disminuir su valor.

La decisión de limpiar o no una moneda, debe ser un asunto personal.

Cordialmente,


----------



## musu19 (30 Abr 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> *1 moneda de 500 Drean de Armenia 2011 Arca de Noe Prof*
> 
> sigue teniendo las manchas y me he cargado la moneda, porque el fondo espejo esta completamente lleno de finisimas rayitas
> .



Creo que era obvio... con una Prof no se hacen pruebas.... las pruebas en casa y con gaseosa :8::8:

LIDL: limpiador ultrasonidos


----------



## asqueado (30 Abr 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Creo que era obvio... con una Prof no se hacen pruebas.... las pruebas en casa y con gaseosa :8::8:
> 
> LIDL: limpiador ultrasonidos



Despues de perdio al rio y como me gusta investigar queria saber como se quedaba, ya se que una moneda prof es muy delicada, pero al menos lo he intentado.
Gracias por el enlace del ultrasonido, esta muy bien de precio, es pequeñito y no tiene grifo de desague, lo que tendreis que volcar el mismo cada vez que quereis vacias el agua sucia, pero aconsejo no meter articulos diferentes, porque podeis tener problemas, siempre separados, ah y esperar al menos veinte minutos que el oxigeno del agua desaparezca para que las burbujas funcionen mejor


.


----------



## asqueado (30 Abr 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Manchas blancas o _milk spots_ (o _milky spots_).
> El tema ha sido ampliamente discutido en foros de diferentes países. Incluído Burbuja. Las manchas blancas se dieron a conocer principalmente por las Maple Leaf desde que se comenzó su acunación.
> 
> En este foro hay un comentario que data de 2010 y que hace referencia a una respuesta o posición oficial de la Royal Canadian Mint (en inglés): Royal Canadian Mint's official position on "milk spots" on silver Maple Leaf coins.
> ...



Gracias Goldmaus, por lo enlaces, pero el de de los foros metaleros más populares de Alemania: Las manchas de leche en monedas de plata (enlace con traducción en línea). es extraordinario


.


----------



## Eldenegro (1 May 2012)

La pasta de dientes tiene algunos minerales ligeramente abrasivos, por eso nunca lo he utilizado para limpiar monedas. Gracias por la confirmacion de que se "rayan" las monedas.

Y sobre las "manchas de leche", yo sigo con mi postura que es un proceso natural al tener plata pura por su oxidacion. Afea un poco la moneda, pero te confirma sin lugar a dudas que es plata de verdad.


----------



## fff (1 May 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno pues he realizado el experimento con el siguente resultado:
> 1 moneda de 500 Drean de Armenia 2011 Arca de Noe Prof
> Pasta de dientes de la marca sensodyne para dientes sensibles.
> 
> ...



Vaya, asqueado, no me lo esperaba...
Yo lo probe con una maple leaf, una mancha amarilla que no se me fue ni con el limpiador 'oficial', y funciono y me quede asombrado.
Tambien lo probe con una proof, fondo espejo, que ya no estaba proof perfecta, y no quedo peor de lo que estaba.

Por eso lo recomende.

Pero es verdad que uan moneda antigua, sucia se queda, cualquier otro intento... puede ser fatal.


----------



## asqueado (1 May 2012)

fff dijo:


> Vaya, asqueado, no me lo esperaba...
> Yo lo probe con una maple leaf, una mancha amarilla que no se me fue ni con el limpiador 'oficial', y funciono y me quede asombrado.
> Tambien lo probe con una proof, fondo espejo, que ya no estaba proof perfecta, y no quedo peor de lo que estaba.
> 
> ...



No pasa nada, la plata la sigo teniendo:XX::XX:, yo se que las monedas prof ni se le puede mirar porque son delicadas si intentas limpiarlas y luego nunca habia probado lo de pasta, pero pense que como era para dientes sensibles pues no seria abrasiva, pero bueno siempre se aprende algo nuevo.


.


----------



## kapandji (2 May 2012)

¿cuanto tardan en aparecer las manchas blancas?
es que ayer me llegó un pedido que hice y juraría que no tenían nada y hoy de noche y bajo un foco observo que una filarmónica tinen un montón de manchas por los dos lados.... He intentado sacar foto, pero no se aprecia el detalle, pero son muy parecidas a las que se ven en los enlaces anteriores. Pero me parece muy raro no haberlas visto ayer, y que hoy por la noche sean tan llamativas...


----------



## Vidar (2 May 2012)

¿Qué pasará con esas monedas con superpremium, tipo dragones, cuando le salgan las milk spot (manchas de leche :8 y otro tipo de estragos?. Seguirán valiendo su sobrespot exagerado?

Que conste que soy metalero pero exclusivamente orero y por lo que comentais lo seguiré siendo.


----------



## El Secretario (2 May 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> No he probado, yo me refiero a unas manchas blancas, como si le hubiera caido algunas gotas de acido sulfurico, que no tiene nada que ver con la patina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





asqueado dijo:


> Bueno pues he realizado el experimento con el siguente resultado:
> 1 moneda de 500 Drean de Armenia 2011 Arca de Noe Prof
> Pasta de dientes de la marca sensodyne para dientes sensibles.
> 
> ...



Ves a que analicen las manchas. 

si es semen de Alien te puedes jubilar sin problemas.


----------



## necho (2 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿Qué pasará con esas monedas con superpremium, tipo dragones, cuando le salgan las milk spot (manchas de leche :8 y otro tipo de estragos?. Seguirán valiendo su sobrespot exagerado?
> 
> Que conste que soy metalero pero exclusivamente orero y por lo que comentais lo seguiré siendo.



Las australianas de la Perth Mint no adolecen de este problema (las de la Royal Mint tampoco). Ni las más accesibles (tipo Koala del año), ni mucho menos las más caras.

Las Chinas Pandas es muy raro, pero algún caso aislado se presenta, al igual que las Somalia Elefants. Pero en general las monedas con premium no suelen adolecer de este problema.

Por otra parte, las que son bien conocidas por presentar este problema son (las ordeno de mayor a menor posibilidades de lefada):

- Wiener Philharmoniker
- Maple Leaf 
- Arche Noah

Estas "manchas de leche" no son otra cosa que las gotas secas de la solución que usa la Mint para limpiar las monedas al finalizar el proceso de producción (las lavan) y que no fueron completamente removidas. Vamos, monedas mal secadas.

Esas manchas de leche no suelen restarle valor a las monedas ya que como he comentado, es un mal conocido por todos. Tocan los cojones claro está, pero no le va a restar valor y menos si se presenta en monedas bulliones.

Si queréis bullion con garantías de que no aparezcan estas indeseables manchitas iros de cabeza a las American Eagles o Mexico Libertad. O en su defecto Koalas, Kookas, Britannias del año si están a buen precio. Pero claro, estas tienen un un ligero "premium" si las comparamos con las Philas y Maples.

Y para finalizar, las monedas no se limpian y menos si se tiene pensado revenderlas en un futuro. A algunas hasta las "heridas de guerra" les confieren _cache_.


----------



## Goldmaus (2 May 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> ¿cuanto tardan en aparecer las manchas blancas?
> es que ayer me llegó un pedido que hice y juraría que no tenían nada y hoy de noche y bajo un foco observo que una filarmónica tinen un montón de manchas por los dos lados.... He intentado sacar foto, pero no se aprecia el detalle, pero son muy parecidas a las que se ven en los enlaces anteriores. Pero me parece muy raro no haberlas visto ayer, y que hoy por la noche sean tan llamativas...



Puede parecer frustrante pero no hay, hasta hoy, ninguna información al respecto. Algunas monedas ya llegan con manchas desde las casas de moneda. Otras las desarrollan a pesar de estar encapsuladas y otras más no las desarrollan, aún estando en contacto con el aire.


----------



## Goldmaus (2 May 2012)

Como problema general no existe en las monedas de la Perth Mint pero sí existe. La primera vez que leí una queja acerca de las manchas blancas en ellas fue por haberlas encontrarlas en monedas de un kilo de la serie Lunar II. Foto.

De los Pandas... hace poco más de un mes vi un lote de unos 20 Pandas 2010 y casi todos tenían manchas blancas.

Creo que acerca del problema sólo se puede especular y, en caso necesario, confiar en que lo aparentemente comentado por la Royal Mint canadiense a su distribuidor en EEUU sea verdad. Sin embargo, el mismo no ha sido resuelto y parece extenderse a otras monedas de forma aleatoria pero sistemática.

En el artículo del foro alemán que he enlistado se muestran los métodos que han probado los administradores o trabajadores del mismo. Hay más métodos o materiales que los usuarios del foro han probado y tampoco han funcionado o sus resultados no han sido son permanentes, como con materiales de cocina, de limpieza o con químicos propios de un laboratorio (en el foro hay un par de químicos).

Como he mencionado, creo que valdría la pena dejar claro que todas la monedas tienen un premium (es el sobreprecio pagado por cualquier producto) aunque en algunas el mismo es más alto. Esto lo he comentado ya hace unos días en unas páginas atrás.

El tema de las manchas blancas parece complejo. Aquí hay una muestra de cuántas monedas han presentado el problema en el caso de un solo usuario (él mismo ha publicado más fotos de otras monedas). Su explicación breve en el mismo comentario es que ha puesto juntas las monedas o las ha limpiado con el mismo trapo sin lavarlo entre cada limpieza.

Como he mencionado, el tema parece complejo y da para muchas discusiones pero creo que sin dar resultados fiables o permanentes a esta situación.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Vidar (2 May 2012)

necho dijo:


> ...
> Esas manchas de leche no suelen restarle valor a las monedas ya que como he comentado, es un mal conocido por todos. Tocan los cojones claro está, pero no le va a restar valor y menos si se presenta en monedas bulliones.
> _cache_.



Está claro que en las bullion de inversión pura y dura dará igual, pero si en una moneda de las de premium elevado (más del 100% de su valor en plata) se estropea su estética ya no puede tener el mismo valor, pienso.


----------



## Azafato Veloz (2 May 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Las islas cook son más favorables porque nos interesa vender más esta moneda que otra y por lo tanto estimulamos su venta simplemente Oferta-Demanda.
> 
> Con el krugerrand de oro pasa algo parecido.
> 
> Un saludo



¿Y esto es así de forma puntual o se mantendrá a lo largo de los años?

En todo caso usted siempre comprará una onza de plata pura al mismo precio, sea eagle o isla cook. ¿Es así?


----------



## Gallina (2 May 2012)

:S
Supongo que "manchas de leche" es eso... a los Eagles también les pasa. Un fastidio, es mi moneda de inversión favorita.
:cook:
Tengo un puma de Canadá que también le salieron, pero bastante más que a ésta.


----------



## necho (2 May 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 49128
> 
> :S
> Supongo que "manchas de leche" es eso... a los Eagles también les pasa. Un fastidio, es mi moneda de inversión favorita.
> ...



Joder, que tampoco se salvan las American Eagles :8:

Hubiese jurado que estas no tenían ese problema ya que todas las que han pasado por mis manos o las que conservo ninguna ha presentado estas manchas. Por otra parte, en los foros anglos también dicen que esta es una de las pocas bulliones que se salvan. Pero ahora que cuelgas esta foto me he quedado ::

Sobre lo que comentas de la "puma", era factible que pasase ya que las Canadian Wildlife son básicamente una Maple Leaf sólo que con diseño chulo y una menor tirada.

Pues nada, de momento de las bulliones sólo se están salvando de la quema la Mexico Libertad :rolleye:

Quien cuelgue una foto de una Libertad con "manchas de leche" se gana un tubico de smarties de esos que regalan en el otro hilo


----------



## el_andorrano (3 May 2012)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> ¿Y esto es así de forma puntual o se mantendrá a lo largo de los años?
> 
> En todo caso usted siempre comprará una onza de plata pura al mismo precio, sea eagle o isla cook. ¿Es así?



La plata siempre es plata (y el oro, oro), pero segun el momento y el lugar tienen mas o menos demanda unas o otras.

En USA las eagles y los maples arrasan, en francia se mueren por los Napoleones, en otra epoca los 50 pesos eran los mas solicitados...

La oferta y la demanda va cambiando y provoca cambios en el precio pero lo que siempre sigue es su valor.


----------



## FoSz2 (3 May 2012)

Hola a todos,
como las vacaciones están cada vez más cerca y seguramente habrá alguien que ya esté planeando algún viajecito al extranjero, y aprovechando que hay gente por aquí que conoce muy bien el mercado de monedas, me gustaría hacerles una pregunta:

*¿Qué monedas del extranjero no se comercian normalmente en España?*

Estoy hablando que tengan un precio en €/g aceptable. Entiendo que las Filarmónicas, Maples, SilverEagle, etc. suelen ser las más apetecibles en cualquier lugar del mundo. Pero leí por estos foros que hay algunas monedas que no se importan con frecuencia a España/Europa, no sé si era la del Calendario Maya de Méjico.

Me refiero a que no se pueda conseguir por internet (aunque me parece que estoy diciendo una tontería) o sea mucho más barato hacerlo directamente en el país de origen.


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 May 2012)

Pregunta para los coleccionistas:

¿Qué moneda de oro de 1 onza tiene un mayor potencial de revalorización o incluso en términos de mantener la inversión en caso de que el oro pueda bajar mucho?

- El búfalo americano.
- El panda chino


----------



## Preset Station (3 May 2012)

¿Aún queda alguna tienda alemana que envíe plata a España? Si pierde los 30$ estoy por comprar algunas moneditas.


----------



## chak4l (3 May 2012)

Preset Station dijo:


> ¿Aún queda alguna tienda alemana que envíe plata a España? Si pierde los 30$ estoy por comprar algunas moneditas.



gold-dreams, munzen muller, goldmaus y coininvestdirect creo qe casi seguro envian a españa.


----------



## fff (3 May 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Pregunta para los coleccionistas:
> 
> ¿Qué moneda de oro de 1 onza tiene un mayor potencial de revalorización o incluso en términos de mantener la inversión en caso de que el oro pueda bajar mucho?
> 
> ...



Ninguna de las 2. Bajan con el oro y suben con el. Para que mantengan el valor tienes que irte a valor numismatico (de soporte) y es un "pelin" diferente del oro de inversion.


----------



## hortera (3 May 2012)

he leido por encima las ultimas paginas y respecto a lo que llamais manchas de leche, supongo que seran unos tonos blanquecinos que salen a las monedas de plata y se ven mas según la inclines.
Yo, que solo tengo monedas de plata de 12€, me pasa esto en muchas menos en las del 2003, estas en vez de volverse blanquecinas se ponen amarillas, pero no me importa, el efecto queda añejo pero no queda mal esteticamente, para mi gusto.


----------



## Goldmaus (3 May 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ...
> *¿Qué monedas del extranjero no se comercian normalmente en España?*



Hola FoSz2; tal vez se puediese responder más fácilmente la pregunta si se supiese con exactitud qué monedas se buscan o qué país se visita (por supuesto que ésto último no es necesario decirlo públicamente, por ser una cuestion totalmente privada).

Las medallas del calendario azteca, por otro lado, sí son de las que no son fáciles de conseguir.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Goldmaus (3 May 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> gold-dreams, munzen muller, goldmaus y coininvestdirect creo qe casi seguro envian a españa.



Confirmo lo anterior en lo que corresponde a Goldmaus, todavía hay un margen antes de llegar al límite de envíos anuales . De las otras tiendas no puedo por ahora confirmarlo; me disculpo de antemano por ello.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Gallina (3 May 2012)

necho dijo:


> Joder, que tampoco se salvan las American Eagles :8:
> ....
> Pues nada, de momento de las bulliones sólo se están salvando de la quema la Mexico Libertad :rolleye:
> 
> Quien cuelgue una foto de una Libertad con "manchas de leche" se gana un tubico de smarties de esos que regalan en el otro hilo



Necho ¿Pueden ser también "manchas de leche"? es más punteado y disperso, mezclado con algo de óxido. El caso es que con el famoso limpiador de ultrasonidos no se ha ido tampoco... y sí: es una libertad mexicana (1986)

:ouch: a ver si me voy a llevar los smarties... sí, reconozco que fue una compra compulsiva la de ésta moneda, de yonki platero.
:cook:


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 May 2012)

fff dijo:


> Ninguna de las 2. Bajan con el oro y suben con el. Para que mantengan el valor tienes que irte a valor numismatico (de soporte) y es un "pelin" diferente del oro de inversion.



¿Que monedas de oro recomendarías entonces con valor numismático? Me imagino que los canales de distribución son totalmente diferentes al del oro o plata de inversión.


----------



## Gallina (3 May 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿Que monedas de oro recomendarías entonces con valor numismático? Me imagino que los canales de distribución son totalmente diferentes al del oro o plata de inversión.



Hola: me sumo al tema... Es que a mí me gustan éstas que te pongo a continuación. Creo que es picar un poco alto 

Escudo (moneda) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre






Son 4 escudos: media onza española (13,5gr).






Aquí 8 escudos: una onza española o 27gr. 

También hay de 2 escudos. Los precios pueden rondar a partir de los 1400€ para la onza española en MBC. De todos modos es un mundillo que pide ir con pies de plomo y buen conocimiento del tema numismático. Para novatos, como yo, mejor acudir a numismáticos reconocidos un día para darse un capricho, y estudiando antes bien la pieza que quieres conseguir en cuanto a sus características y peculiaridades. 

Sin duda pagas un sobreprecio en el oro, pues una onza troy sale ahora sobre los 1320 en venta al público y son cuatro gramos largos de oro más.

Bucea un poco por tu cuenta en San Google y verás qué fácil es coger vicio con ésto... 
:cook:

Edito para comentar que no tengo ninguna: están en "fase de estudio"o. Seguro que fff te orienta y argumenta mejor que yo.


----------



## DVD1975 (4 May 2012)

si tuvierais 600 euros para gastar en oro y plata, como lo invertirais en plata en oro, o en un mix up mitad mitad, 
que monedas comprariais y donde.
lo digo porque me voy a ver en esa tesitura la semana que viene y quiero invertir.
se que es una mierda de cantidad de dinero pero algo es algo


----------



## Vidar (4 May 2012)

DVD1975 dijo:


> si tuvierais 600 euros para gastar en oro y plata, como lo invertirais en plata en oro, o en un mix up mitad mitad,
> que monedas comprariais y donde.
> lo digo porque me voy a ver en esa tesitura la semana que viene y quiero invertir.
> se que es una mierda de cantidad de dinero pero algo es algo



oro, soberanos, en el hilo de compraventa a algún forero.

te da para un par.


----------



## xmax (4 May 2012)

Buenas de nuevo, 

En cuanto a mi búsqueda de vendedor de plata, me indican que me cobran el IVA pero que normalmente no dan factura si la compra es inferior a 3.000 € ya que no es necesaria por temas legales.

Que me recomendáis? que me den factura?, entiendo que si te tangan algo tienes para reclamar, no?...


----------



## Gabriel78 (4 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> oro, soberanos, en el hilo de compraventa a algún forero.
> 
> te da para un par.



y si no es mucho preguntar, porque esas, también podría comprar ozs de islas cook, ahora mismo están a 26,42e en el andorrano o Maple Leaf 1/4 Oro Oz 2012 a 353€ con unas ozs de plata. 
Mi pregunta es porque soberanos precisamente?


----------



## Goldmaus (4 May 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿Que monedas de oro recomendarías entonces con valor numismático? Me imagino que los canales de distribución son totalmente diferentes al del oro o plata de inversión.



Como ya se ha contestado, el campo de la numismática tradicional es un poco más complejo. Sí es recomendable estudiar todavía más acerca del tema que a uno le interese y, adicionalmente, hay que estar dispuesto a pagar un poco más que por una moneda de inversión.

Tampoco hay que olvidar que en cada país existirá una preferencia general por las monedas locales porque los coleccionistas son (en general para el tema coleccionismo) algo más conservadores. Vamos, está en la naturaleza misma de coleccionar: se colecciona porque se quiere preservar.

Sin embargo, un coleccionista más experimentado o más especializado o más rico obviará la territorialidad y colecionará aquello que sea de interés más allá de cualquier frontera física.

Por supuesto que tampoco hay que pasar por alto que en gustos se rompen géneros. Así, un coleccionista estaría dispuesto a pagar más por un objeto que otros no lo tomarían ni aunque les pagaran por recibirlo.

Disculpa si me abstengo de recomendar alguna moneda. Sólo me limitaré a decir que, antes que nada hay que preguntarse lo más básico: para qué o por qué se quiere coleccionar? A partir de ahí se va trazando el camino para ir haciendo más preguntas.

Este artículo es muy básico, pero creo que es suficiente para comenzar a entender de qué se trata el tema: Numismática - Wikipedia

Cordialmente,


----------



## Vidar (4 May 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> y si no es mucho preguntar, porque esas, también podría comprar ozs de islas cook, ahora mismo están a 26,42e en el andorrano o Maple Leaf 1/4 Oro Oz 2012 a 353€ con unas ozs de plata.
> Mi pregunta es porque soberanos precisamente?



Lo digo, aparte de ser mi humilde opinión, por que son los más reconocidos. Para mí son los krugerrands de las fracciones de onza.


----------



## Goldmaus (4 May 2012)

DVD1975 dijo:


> si tuvierais 600 euros para gastar en oro y plata, como lo invertirais en plata en oro, o en un mix up mitad mitad,
> que monedas comprariais y donde.
> lo digo porque me voy a ver en esa tesitura la semana que viene y quiero invertir.
> se que es una mierda de cantidad de dinero pero algo es algo



Yo recomendaría una mezcla. El porcentaje de la misma dependería de las metas personales que se buscan con la inversión. 

Creo que para la compra (especialmente para una compra inicial) es importante que recordar que, mientras más pequena sea la fracción de una moneda, mayor es el sobreprecio pagado por onza sobre la misma.

Es decir, si una onza de oro cuesta p.e. 1.265 euros, con una media onza a 660 euros, el precio por onza es de 1.320 euros; con un cuarto de onza a 337 euros, el precio por onza es de 1348; con un décimo de onza a 139 euros el precio por onza es de 1.390; con un veinticincoavo de onza a 57 euros el precio por onza es de 1.425 euros y con 0,5 gramos de onza a 45 euros, el precio por onza es de 2.799 euros. Es el mismo caso con la plata.

He de mencionar que cualquier tamano abajo de 1/10 de onza se ofrece principalmente como moneda de colección (hemos tenido clientes que buscan esos tamanos especialmente como regalo para los peques).

El ejemplo anterior lo hice tomando en cuenta precios de bulliones actuales (Krugerrand, Libertad, Maple Leaf, Kanguros...). Sin embargo, existen monedas algo viejas cuyo esplendor ha pasado, pero no por ello dejan de ser buenas opciones de inversión (aquí me permito citar un comentario de el_andorrano posteado un par de páginas más atrás: _"La plata siempre es plata (y el oro, oro), pero segun el momento y el lugar tienen mas o menos demanda unas o otras."_). Entre esas monedas están los soberanos, los pesos de diferentes países (México y Chile, p.e.), los francos suizos (Vreneli), las coronas y los ducados.

Espero que esta breve explicación pueda ser útil como orientación para la compra. Sin embargo, la decisión de qué comprar, en qué cantidades, a qué precio y en dónde, ya es de carácter personal. Por ello me disculpo de antemano si no menciono nada específico al respecto.

Cordialmente,


----------



## inversure (4 May 2012)

Si estás interesado en lingotes de plata, te ofrecemos nuestro servicio en Inversure - "Protegemos su Patrimonio"

Estamos a tu disposición


----------



## FoSz2 (4 May 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola FoSz2; tal vez se puediese responder más fácilmente la pregunta si se supiese con exactitud qué monedas se buscan o qué país se visita (por supuesto que ésto último no es necesario decirlo públicamente, por ser una cuestion totalmente privada).
> 
> Las medallas del calendario azteca, por otro lado, sí son de las que no son fáciles de conseguir.
> 
> Cordialmente,



Bueno, es un poco... raro...

Estaba pensando en hacer entre varios algo parecido a las guías de viajes típicas que vienen secciones de _dónde comer_, _qué ver_, _por dónde salir_, etc. 
Pues lo que preguntaba era algo así como _qué monedas comprar_.

En principio a mí me interesarían México, USA, Canadá, Inglaterra, Bélgica, Alemania, Suiza y Austria. 

Por ahora ya tengo apuntada la del calendario Azteca, gracias.


----------



## pringaete (4 May 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> y si no es mucho preguntar, porque esas, también podría comprar ozs de islas cook, ahora mismo están a 26,42e en el andorrano o Maple Leaf 1/4 Oro Oz 2012 a 353€ con unas ozs de plata.
> Mi pregunta es porque soberanos precisamente?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/274971-oro-hilo-oficial-vi-81.html#post6077507


----------



## juan35 (4 May 2012)

Hola a tod@s, sabeis de alguna pagina que se pueda comprar oro/plata con Alertpay?
Gracias


----------



## Gallina (4 May 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> y si no es mucho preguntar, porque esas, también podría comprar ozs de islas cook, ahora mismo están a 26,42e en el andorrano o Maple Leaf 1/4 Oro Oz 2012 a 353€ con unas ozs de plata.
> Mi pregunta es porque soberanos precisamente?



Mira, creo que éste artículo sobre los soberanos que colgó El Andorrano, es bastante interesante. 

El Soberano: Una moneda de oro como inversión « Oro y Finanzas

:cook:


----------



## Gabriel78 (4 May 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Mira, creo que éste artículo sobre los soberanos que colgó El Andorrano, es bastante interesante.
> 
> El Soberano: Una moneda de oro como inversión « Oro y Finanzas
> 
> :cook:



Gracias 
me parecen relevantes los siguientes párrafos del artículo:

"Hasta los años 30 y 40, el Soberano era la moneda de oro con mayor demanda y mayor reputación en todo el mundo. Esto lo demuestra esta historia que relata Timothy Green en su libro sobre del oro “Ages of Gold”:

“El hijo de un adinerado industrial de jabón y aceite que vivía en Salónica, Macedonia, recuerda: ‘Mi familia había transformado toda su fortuna en Soberanos antes de la invasión alemana, durante el invierno de 1941. Teníamos al menos 3.000 soberanos ocultos detrás del marco de las puertas. Cada vez que entraba viento, mi madre corría a ver si se había caído el dinero. Una vez que los alemanes llegaron, ocuparon la fábrica. Si no hubiera sido por ese peculio, habríamos muerto de hambre. Una vez por año, desarmábamos las puertas para tomar el dinero que nos permitía vivir. Aunque en ese momento no nos habíamos dado cuenta, la mayoría de nuestros padres y amigos habían hecho lo mismo. Pero mi abuelo, que había confiado en la moneda griega, se había quedado con fajos de billetes sin valor, y así perdió toda su fortuna’.”"​
"Jamás nos cansaremos de repetir la importancia de la noción de prima en la compra de monedas de oro, y también la noción de diferencial de prima. Tomemos por templo un caso muy reciente: en 2009, las monedas de Soberano de oro de colección se revendían en Inglaterra a £299 por su contenido de 0,23 onza de oro. Una onza de oro se vendía a un precio de unas £ 600, o sea £150 para 0,23 onza según una regla de tres simple. Esto significa que, en 2009, el Soberano valía el doble que su valor real en oro. "​
y tambien dice:
"Para el ahorrador, *esta moneda es considerada como una diversificación cuando ya se posee suficientes Krugerrands o Eagles*, y cuando se desea de jugar con los efectos de la prima."​
De todas formas, aunque ahora me parece mas interesante esta moneda de lo que era hace poco, sigo sin ver tan claro que fuese la numero uno a la hora de recomendar para realizar una inversión, no se tiene en cuenta de que por ejemplo la plata haya estado por los 50 dolares estando en 30 ahora, mientras que el oro creo recordar que llego hasta los 1920 y esta ahora 1642, por lo que parece ser según los antecedentes que la plata en caso de subir debería de tener porcentualmente mas recorrido que el oro por lo que la inversión podría ser mas rentable con esta.
Como siempre es mi humilde opinión, con animo de debatir, seguir aprendiendo y conociendo otras opiniones.


----------



## Vidar (4 May 2012)

En cuanto a la especulación de precios, la cotización está totalmente manipulada donde se inventan cantidades de metal cotizando que no existen, así que no hay que hacer demasiado caso. En cualquier caso es bueno para el que posea metales preciosos en físico por que no puede más que valer más el real.

Luego sólo hay que pensar que tiene más valor real e intrínseco principalmente por escasez y durabilidad, ¿oro o plata?


----------



## Gabriel78 (5 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> En cualquier caso es bueno para el que posea metales preciosos en físico por que no puede más que valer más el real.:
> 
> Luego sólo hay que pensar que tiene más valor real e intrínseco principalmente por escasez y durabilidad, ¿oro o plata?



Precisamente la plata al tener usos industriales se va gastando mientras que con oro eso no pasa.


----------



## Vidar (5 May 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> Precisamente la plata al tener usos industriales se va gastando mientras que con oro eso no pasa.



deberías leer un poco a putin en los hilos del oro para saber que es lo que hace al oro dinero. Muy recomendable.

Precísamente el no tener usos industriales, algunos por que es demasiado caro, es una de las razones de que el oro sea el mejor dinero y la plata regular.


----------



## Raulfer (5 May 2012)

Me uno al hilo para decir que aquellos que quieran invertir en oro y otros metales preciosos pero no quieran hacerlo de forma física, tienen otras formas de hacerlo a traves de otros mercados:
Oro ? ¿Cómo invertir? - BOLSALIBRE


----------



## Gabriel78 (5 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> deberías *leer un poco* a putin en los hilos del oro para saber que es lo que hace al oro dinero. Muy recomendable.
> 
> Precísamente el no tener usos industriales, algunos por que es demasiado caro, es una de las razones de que el oro sea el mejor dinero y la plata regular.





bueno si por leer un poco me enlazas a un forero que fue tan activo como para escribir 17.443 mensajes hasta que abandono el foro, entiendo con ello que o bien me eches en cara el no haber estado antes por aquí o simplemente me estas mandando a freír espárragos ya que te da pereza responderme.
Pues eso lamento no haber llegado antes por estos lares 
un saludo


----------



## Vidar (5 May 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> bueno si por leer un poco me enlazas a un forero que fue tan activo como para escribir 17.443 mensajes hasta que abandono el foro, entiendo con ello que o bien me eches en cara el no haber estado antes por aquí o simplemente me estas mandando a freír espárragos ya que te da pereza responderme.
> Pues eso lamento no haber llegado antes por estos lares
> un saludo



Huy que susceptibles estamos, pues si, lee si quieres los 17000 mensajes como hemos hecho todos y y ya irás algo mejor que ahora y no irás discutiendo obviedades.


----------



## taipan (5 May 2012)

Hola a todos. 
Me uno a este gran hilo despues de seguiros durante varias semanas.
Me asalta una duda:
A nivel de inversión en oro, ¿es igual de interesante adquirir monedas (como soleis explicar en el hilo) o tambien es buena idea mediante la compra de lingotes?

La cuestion es que como coleccionista que he sido, si empiezo a hacer una coleccion de monedas de oro a nivel de inversión se positivamente que me costaria muchiiiisimo desacerme en el futuro de "mis pequeñas"... esas monedas que tanto esfuerzo me ha costado encontrar y que una vez en tus manos las mimas y disfrutas mirandolas... siempre tendras un pellizco en la barriga a la hora de desacerte de ellas.

En cambio, adquiriendo lingotes, estos no son mas que "simples barras de metal".

Se que es una cuestion sentimental, pero a la hora de invertir hay que ser frio.

Espero vuestras opiniones y aportare al hilo en la medida de mis posibilidades.


----------



## Vidar (5 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Me uno a este gran hilo despues de seguiros durante varias semanas.
> Me asalta una duda:
> A nivel de inversión en oro, ¿es igual de interesante adquirir monedas (como soleis explicar en el hilo) o tambien es buena idea mediante la compra de lingotes?
> ...



No todas las monedas tienen valor numismático ni son coleccionables, existen las *monedas bullion *(en ingles bullion=lingote) que emiten las casas de moneda de varios paises por lo que van certificadas por si mismas y comprobables facilmente en su autencidad por diámetro, espesor y peso.

Invertir en este tipo de monedas es la mejor opción para invertir en oro ya que tienen mejor salida y comprobación que los lingotes.


----------



## Hastur (5 May 2012)

Cmo te compres unas historicas acabaras atrapado y al final pagaras por monedas mucho por encima de spot, rarezas....numismatica vamos.

Te advierto...


----------



## taipan (5 May 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Cmo te compres unas historicas acabaras atrapado y al final pagaras por monedas mucho por encima de spot, rarezas....numismatica vamos.
> 
> Te advierto...



Lo se, lo se, compañero... por eso pregunto. Es lo que me temo


----------



## taipan (5 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> No todas las monedas tienen valor numismático ni son coleccionables, existen las *monedas bullion *(en ingles bullion=lingote) que emiten las casas de moneda de varios paises por lo que van certificadas por si mismas y comprobables facilmente en su autencidad por diámetro, espesor y peso.
> 
> Invertir en este tipo de monedas es la mejor opción para invertir en oro ya que *tienen mejor salida y comprobación que los lingotes*.




Gracias por la aclaración Vidar. Me dejas sorprendido. 
Es lo que me gusta de este hilo como neofito que soy...

Entonces, entiendo que las BUllion al estar emitidas por una Casa de la Moneda las caracteristicas de la misma estan ya "certificadas" (salvo falsificaciones evidentemente). En cambio, al comprar lingotes el futuro comprador no tiene la misma seguridad de caracteristicas (peso, pureza, etc) dado que desonoce el origen del mismo... ¿Es asi, no?
Gracias


----------



## Vidar (5 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración Vidar. Me dejas sorprendido.
> Es lo que me gusta de este hilo como neofito que soy...
> 
> Entonces, entiendo que las BUllion al estar emitidas por una Casa de la Moneda las caracteristicas de la misma estan ya "certificadas" (salvo falsificaciones evidentemente). En cambio, al comprar lingotes el futuro comprador no tiene la misma seguridad de caracteristicas (peso, pureza, etc) dado que desonoce el origen del mismo... ¿Es asi, no?
> Gracias



más o menos, para una comprobar una falsificación de moneda es suficiente con pesarla y medirla, la mayoría de las veces a simple vista se ve, a un lingote puede que haya que hacerle radiografías, ecografías y otras pruebas.


----------



## FoSz2 (5 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> más o menos, para una comprobar una falsificación de moneda es suficiente con pesarla y medirla, la mayoría de las veces a simple vista se ve, a un lingote puede que haya que hacerle radiografías, ecografías y otras pruebas.



Hay un hilo en este subforo sobre falsificaciones de monedas que está muy bueno.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/280035-monedas-falsas.html


----------



## taipan (5 May 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Hay un hilo en este subforo sobre falsificaciones de monedas que está muy bueno.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/280035-monedas-falsas.html



Gracias por el enlace.
Mas material para estudiar...


----------



## Goldmaus (6 May 2012)

Al comprar lingotes vale la pena adquirir aquellos que hayan sido hechos por fabricantes reconocidos por la London Bullion Market Assocation (LBMA), porque suelen tener un reconocimeinto más alto que los hechos por fabricantes que no cumplan con los requisitos de la LBMA. 

Los fabricantes reconocidos son conocidos como "Good delivery", que es el nombre que la LBMA da a sus listas:
- Good delivery gold
- Good delivery silver

Tampoco hay que olvidar que hay lingotes de colección y estos también pueden tener un sobreprecio (premium) más alto.

Otro detalle a recordar es que los lingotes y monedas de oro son, en general, libres de impuestos en la EU, siempre y cuando cumplan con algunos requisitos en cuanto a pureza, tamano y fecha de emisión. Cada país tiene, además, el derecho a decidir qué monedas quedarían excentas del impuesto, aún cuando cumpliesen con los requisitos indicados.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Xpiro (6 May 2012)

Hola burbus metaleros!! os cuento mis dudas y a ver si me podéis ayudar:

He descubierto que tengo una monedica de plata que es una auténtica rareza :rolleye: y como tal me gustaría certificarla en NGC, resulta que o estás afiliado a la ANA (Asociación Numismática Usana) o tienes que ir a un dealer.
Resulta que el distribuidor que tienen autorizado en Madrid es Fem store y mi duda es:

Conocéis vosotros si son gente seria?

Yo es que entro en su página wes y la veo muy de imagen, no las típicas de venta de bullion o monedas de inversión.. ienso:

FemStore Corporation Investment Bank

Mu agradecido de antebrazo :Aplauso:


----------



## Vidar (6 May 2012)

Xpiro dijo:


> Hola burbus metaleros!! os cuento mis dudas y a ver si me podéis ayudar:
> 
> He descubierto que tengo una monedica de plata que es una auténtica rareza :rolleye: y como tal me gustaría certificarla en NGC, resulta que o estás afiliado a la ANA (Asociación Numismática Usana) o tienes que ir a un dealer.
> Resulta que el distribuidor que tienen autorizado en Madrid es Fem store y mi duda es:
> ...




Pues si no hay otro acércate, ya que eres de los madriles, a ver que impresión te producen.


----------



## TDT' (7 May 2012)

Xpiro dijo:


> Hola burbus metaleros!! os cuento mis dudas y a ver si me podéis ayudar:
> 
> He descubierto que tengo una monedica de plata que es una auténtica rareza :rolleye: y como tal me gustaría certificarla en NGC, resulta que o estás afiliado a la ANA (Asociación Numismática Usana) o tienes que ir a un dealer.
> Resulta que el distribuidor que tienen autorizado en Madrid es Fem store y mi duda es:
> ...



Siempre le puedes enviar un privado

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: femstore


----------



## Nexus (16 May 2012)

Una pregunta: Los lingotes de oro de 50 y 100 gramos divisibles, ¿tienen el número de serie impreso en el mismo lingote por la parte de detrás?


----------



## Wolfpack (16 May 2012)

Quiero hacer una pequeña compra en Geiger Edelmetalle y cuando tengo que elegir una opción de envío me aparecen dos opciones que no entiendo:

- Self-collection of goods in Güldengossa 0.00 EUR

Self-collection only against cash payment.

- Self-collection of goods in Brainkofen 0.00 EUR

Self-collection only against cash payment.

¿Alguien sabe qué tengo que marcar?

Gracias

Ya puestos:

¿Alguna tienda alemana recomendable que acepte pago por Paypal?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Goldmaus (16 May 2012)

Hola Wolfpack, esas son las opciones para recoger la mercancía personalmente en sus sucursales de Güldengossa y Brainkofen. Tal vez (ya) no hagan envíos a España.

Hasta donde sé, ninguna tienda de metales preciosos alemana acepta pp como forma de pago.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Wolfpack (16 May 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola Wolfpack, esas son las opciones para recoger la mercancía personalmente en sus sucursales de Güldengossa y Brainkofen. Tal vez (ya) no hagan envíos a España.
> 
> Hasta donde sé, ninguna tienda de metales preciosos alemana acepta pp como forma de pago.
> 
> Cordialmente,



Gracias Goldamus. Y alguna tienda recomendada por Barcelona para comprar alguna moneda? La más recomendable es la del Andorrano?
¡Gracias!


----------



## motoendurero (16 May 2012)

entonces...¿que tiendas venden todavía a España?

esque estoy un poco desconectado del asunto.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 May 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> entonces...¿que tiendas venden todavía a España?
> 
> esque estoy un poco desconectado del asunto.




Las que venden monedas decoradas, con mucho "premium" o especiales como las solares, aztecas o mayas, que cuestan la mitad en Mexico en persona, y que en Alemania te las venden con un 100 % de beneficios. 

Si te gusta coleccionar y no eres experto, colecciona chapas de cava o de cerveza. Es más rentable


----------



## takipa (16 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Las que venden monedas decoradas, con mucho "premium" o especiales como las solares, aztecas o mayas, que cuestan la mitad en Mexico en persona, y que en Alemania te las venden con un 100 % de beneficios.
> 
> Si te gusta coleccionar y no eres experto, colecciona chapas de cava o de cerveza. Es más rentable



Por supuesto que en Méjico serán mas baratas, pero ¿Quien va a Méjico a comprar monedas de hace 20 años?.
imagínate que un mejicano quiere K12. En España costaban 12€ (ya no hay en el Banco de España), ¿Le sale rentable venir a España a comprarlos?. posiblemente le salga mas barato pagar 24€ por una moneda en su país, que el pasaje de avión y además de venir no encontrarlas a precio de facial.
Cada uno debe valorar lo que quiere y el precio que esta dispuesto a pagar por ello, la comodidad de la compra y lo mas importante, que nadie obliga a nadie a comprar o no, son decisiones individuales


----------



## kerberos (16 May 2012)

Buenas, estaba pensando en comprar dos o tres de barritas de 1 Oz. de oro, para diversificar inversiones. El caso es que no me queda claro donde podria comprar con fiabilidad (con certificado y tal) en Madrid. He oido hablar de Master Bullion, pero no sé si tienen oficina en Madrid. Tambien me han dado buenas referencias de Ampsa, aunque creo que estos operan en Zaragoza, y de SEMPSA, aunque tampoco estoy seguro de que distribuyan en Madrid. 

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (16 May 2012)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> Buenas, estaba pensando en comprar dos o tres de barritas de 1 Oz. de oro, para diversificar inversiones. El caso es que no me queda claro donde podria comprar con fiabilidad (con certificado y tal) en Madrid. He oido hablar de Master Bullion, pero no sé si tienen oficina en Madrid. Tambien me han dado buenas referencias de Ampsa, aunque creo que estos operan en Zaragoza, y de SEMPSA, aunque tampoco estoy seguro de que distribuyan en Madrid.
> 
> Saludos.



Mejor monedas 1oz que tienen mejor salida. Puedes comprarle a algún forero para que te las venda en mano en Madrid.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-43.html

Aunque no entiendas mucho es fácil, en la wikipedia vienen todas las medidas y pesos de las monedas (krugerrands, maples, pandas, etc). La mides y la pesas (o que la pese delante de tí) y ya esás seguro de que es buena.


----------



## Goldmaus (17 May 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> entonces...¿que tiendas venden todavía a España? esque estoy un poco desconectado del asunto.



Hola motoendurero, en Alemania hay muchas tiendas, muchas más de las que uno pueda encontrar en sitios de comparación de precios, porque no todas están ahí enlistadas. Sin embargo, en ningún lado se puede encontrar información de cuales ya han agotado su cuota o no. De ahí que lo mejor sea preguntar en cada una (pesado, sí, pero no hay otra opción).

Yo sólo puedo hablar por nosotros y te puedo decir que todavía no alcanzamos esa cuota para Espana. Todavía hay un margen aunque tengo que reconocer que el mismo se hace lentamente más pequeno.

También hay que observar que no todas envían fuera de Alemania. Cada tienda tendrá sus razones.


----------



## kerberos (17 May 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Mejor monedas 1oz que tienen mejor salida. Puedes comprarle a algún forero para que te las venda en mano en Madrid.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-43.html
> 
> Aunque no entiendas mucho es fácil, en la wikipedia vienen todas las medidas y pesos de las monedas (krugerrands, maples, pandas, etc). La mides y la pesas (o que la pese delante de tí) y ya esás seguro de que es buena.



Ya, lo que pasa es que al comprar las monedas como inversion, en realidad inviertes en 2 cosas: en el oro que llevan y en las monedas como valor; y en mi caso, tengo especial interés en la inversión sólo en el oro. No sé si me he explicao ienso:

Por eso quería saber si existen puntos de venta de Master Bullion (o alguno similar), Ampsa o SEMPSA en Madrid.

Saludos.


----------



## shimamoto (17 May 2012)

No os da miedo el tema de que al dar DNI paséis a una base de datos como poseedores de oro? de cara a su uso por el estado o por mangantes "privados"...


----------



## kerberos (17 May 2012)

shimamoto dijo:


> No os da miedo el tema de que al dar DNI paséis a una base de datos como poseedores de oro? de cara a su uso por el estado o por mangantes "privados"...



Y por qué nos va a dar miedo? Que hayas comprado 100 gramos de oro ayer no significa que los tengas dentro de un año, no? A lo mejor dentro de un tiempo YA _no tienes ese oro_.


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2012)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> Ya, lo que pasa es que al comprar las monedas como inversion, en realidad inviertes en 2 cosas: en el oro que llevan y en las monedas como valor; y en mi caso, tengo especial interés en la inversión sólo en el oro. No sé si me he explicao ienso:
> 
> Por eso quería saber si existen puntos de venta de Master Bullion (o alguno similar), Ampsa o SEMPSA en Madrid.
> 
> Saludos.





Vidar dijo:


> No todas las monedas tienen valor numismático ni son coleccionables, existen las *monedas bullion *(en ingles bullion=lingote) que emiten las casas de moneda de varios paises por lo que van certificadas por si mismas y comprobables facilmente en su autencidad por diámetro, espesor y peso.
> 
> Invertir en este tipo de monedas es la mejor opción para invertir en oro ya que tienen mejor salida y comprobación que los lingotes.



de unos post atras.


----------



## Goldmaus (17 May 2012)

*Comprar lingotes o monedas?*

Esta pregunta nos la han hecho varias veces y, aprovechando que un par de comentarios recientes mencionan el tema, quisiese permitirme dar una opinión al respecto. En este mismo hilo, al principio, ya hay un comentario al respecto, así que trataré de no repetir lo ahí expuesto.

De antemano quiero mencionar que sólo es un comentario sin ánimo de inducir a alguna compra específica, porque la compra es una decisión muy personal.

Y con ese punto quiero comenzar: Cada persona tiene (o debería tener) una plan o una meta cuando se decide a comprar metales preciosos (aplicable a cualquier compra grande: autos, inmuebles, etc.) ya fuese en forma de lingotes, monedas, medallas o de joyería. Con ello se puede tomar una decisión un poco más certadamente.

En este caso concentraré el tema en monedas y lingotes.

*Los lingotes (o barras)* 
tanto de plata como de oro se ofrecen en distintos tamanos y pesos. Hace unos días comenté que es recomendable comprar lingotes hechos por fabricantes reconocidos por la LBMA y sus razones; sin embargo, y sin buscar contradecirme, me parece que tampoco se pueden descartar aquellos fabricados por otras companias, y no por otra razón que por por el simple hecho de que "una onza es una onza" o "plata es plata / oro es oro". Es decir, si son de plata y oro en la pureza ofrecida y se ajustan al gusto, al bolsillo o al plan del comprador, son válidos.

Los lingotes suelen tener precios más asequibles porque su elaboración es relativamente más fácil y por ello más económica.

*Las monedas*
se catalogan, de forma más básica, en monedas de inversión (bullion) y de colección. Las primeras se producen y venden en grandes cantidades (a veces limitadas) sin certificado de autenticidad (al menos de la casa de moneda productora). Las segundas se producen en tiradas muy limitadas y suelen ofrecerse con certificados de autenticidad y, en muchos casos, con estuche.

Hay una segunda clasificación que es de monedas reales y pseudomonedas (o monedas de agencia). Las primeras son monedas emitidas por el gobierno un país y están respaldadas por el mismo. Aquí se pueden enlistar las Libertad, American Eagle, Maple Leaf y Philharmoniker, por ejemplo.

Las segundas son medallas acunadas por una casa de moneda privada o gubernamental, pero que, para que sea reconocida legalmente como moneda, paga derechos a un país o gobierno, el cual otorga un valor facial respaldado a esa medalla para que sea una moneda de curso legal, por ejemplo las Bounty, Takus a las Arche Noah's.

También éstas, si son de plata y oro en la pureza ofrecida y se ajustan al gusto, al bolsillo o al plan del comprador, son válidas.

Las monedas suelen tener un precio más alto que los lingotes porque su elaboración es un poco más cara. De ellas, las de colección tienen un sobreprecio aún más alto que las de inversión porque su elaboración es más detallada y, por ende, más cara. Tienen, además, tiradas más limitadas.

Los lingotes son, en lo general, lisos, planos, sin valor adicional. Son la forma más pura de comprar metales preciosos. Sin embargo, hay muchos lingotes con motivos especiales o conmemorativos que pueden tener también un sobreprecio adicional.

Las monedas, por su variedad, pueden alcanzar -más rápidamente y a niveles más altos- un valor de colección que los lingotes, en general, carecen o no alcanzan.

*Moneda o medalla?*
Es común ver en algunas subastas que algunas medallas son ofrecidas como monedas. La diferencia básica entre una y otra es que las monedas tienen un valor nominal en la moneda del país emisor o respaldante.

Hay, sin embargo, dos excepciones: la Krugerrand (de Sudáfrica; solo se produce en oro) y la Libertad (de México, se produce en oro y plata). Ambas carecen de un valor nominal pero en sus países son consideradas monedas de cuno corriente y se cotizan al valor corriente del oro y la plata.

*En qué tamano comprar?*
Eso depende, una vez más, del plan y la capacidad de inversión, así como del gusto. Ya que la onza es el valor de referencia, es importante recordar que las fracciones más pequenas tienen un sobreprecio mayor

Un poco más acerca del tema lo he escrito en este comentario.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Gallina (17 May 2012)

shimamoto dijo:


> No os da miedo el tema de que al dar DNI paséis a una base de datos como poseedores de oro? de cara a su uso por el estado o por mangantes "privados"...



¿Oro? ¿Qué oro? ¡¡Si yo sólo compro para regalar en las comuniones....)
:cook:


----------



## Wolfpack (17 May 2012)

¿Qué opinión tenéis de Lamas Bolaño? ¿Alguien ha comprado allí alguna moneda? Vi que tenían monedas bullion en el escaparate con un papelillo que ponía el nombre de la tienda. ¿Esas monedas, en teoría, son las mismas que puedo comprar en cualquier tienda alemana?
Gracias


----------



## taipan (17 May 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> *Comprar lingotes o monedas?*
> 
> Esta pregunta nos la han hecho varias veces y, aprovechando que un par de comentarios recientes mencionan el tema, quisiese permitirme dar una opinión al respecto. En este mismo hilo, al principio, ya hay un comentario al respecto, así que trataré de no repetir lo ahí expuesto.
> 
> ...



Fantastico resumen. Muchas gracias.

Una duda:

Partiendo de un presupuesto determinado, ¿que es mejor? 
1.- ¿concentrarlo en monedas/lingotes solo de oro?
2.- ¿diversificarlo en oro y plata (y a su vez de distintos tamaños/valor)?

Gracias


----------



## Goldmaus (18 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Fantastico resumen. Muchas gracias.
> 
> Una duda:
> 
> ...



Antes que nada gracias por el cumplido pero no hay nada que agradecer, fue escrito con gusto.

En cuanto a la inversión: como he mencionado, todo depende del plan, del gusto y del bolsillo personal.

Mi comentario general al respecto es: diversificación. Si alguien contase con, por ejemplo 1000 euros para invertir en metales preciosos y su plan de inversión se orientase más al oro, podría comprar una media onza y un 1/4 de onza de oro y tal vez dos onzas de plata.

Si se orientase más a la plata, podría comprar 20 onzas de plata y 1/4 de onza de oro o 30 onzas de plata y dos décimos de onza de oro.

Lingotes o monedas? Al gusto, al plan y al bolsillo. Monedas modernas (Krugerrand o Maple Leaf, p.e.) o viejas (francos suizos o Centenarios mexicanos, p.e.)? Igualmente al gusto, al plan y al bolsillo.

Espero que, aunque no específica ni personalizada, mi respuesta pueda servir de algo para despejar dudas.

Cordialmente,


----------



## santia (18 May 2012)

shimamoto dijo:


> No os da miedo el tema de que al dar DNI paséis a una base de datos como poseedores de oro? de cara a su uso por el estado o por mangantes "privados"...



Cuanta menos gente sepa que posees oro físico, mejor. Sin duda. En lo de gente se incluye a los ladrones potenciales (en la actualidad, en plena crisis, hay más atracos, robos, etc.) y a los Gobiernos caprichosos (prohibición, confiscación, etc.). En España ahora es bastante difícil obtener oro físico de manera anónima. En Alemania o Bélgica, por ejemplo, todavía no.




> Partiendo de un presupuesto determinado, ¿que es mejor?
> 1.- ¿concentrarlo en monedas/lingotes solo de oro?
> 2.- ¿diversificarlo en oro y plata (y a su vez de distintos tamaños/valor)?



En mi opinión, solo oro físico, de 1 onza (aunque puedes subir hasta 100 gr., no más), en lingotes (estilo PAMP o Kinebar Heraeus) o monedas reconocidas (Maple, Krugerrand, Filarmonica, etc). Como imagino que hubo/hay/habrá gente con muchos deseos de falsificar, recomiendo, si es posible, comprar en sitios con cierto nombre o prestigio. Y, cada vez, si es posible, que sean diferentes. Y no pasa nada por comprar un poco más caro si con ello consigues estar “más tranquilo” en relación con lo que realmente has comprado.


Valora Oro


----------



## taipan (18 May 2012)

santia dijo:


> En mi opinión, solo oro físico, de 1 onza (aunque puedes subir hasta 100 gr., no más), en lingotes (estilo PAMP o Kinebar Heraeus) o monedas reconocidas (Maple, Krugerrand, Filarmonica, etc). Como imagino que hubo/hay/habrá gente con muchos deseos de falsificar, recomiendo, si es posible, comprar en sitios con cierto nombre o prestigio. Y, cada vez, si es posible, que sean diferentes. Y no pasa nada por comprar un poco más caro si con ello consigues estar “más tranquilo” en relación con lo que realmente has comprado.
> 
> 
> Valora Oro



Gracias por tu opinion.

Y en caso de decidir adquirir, por ejemplo, 1 onza en monedas de oro (Liberty US, digamos) ¿es preferible/rentable adquirir 1 onza directamente o fraccionado (2 medias onzas o 4 cuartos de onza)?

He visto que economicamente es mas rentable comprar 1 onza directamente, pero si uno quiere desacerse de ellas en el futuro siempre habra mas posibles compradores para fracciones de onza ¿no?
ienso:


----------



## kerberos (21 May 2012)

Vale, me voy situando en el mapa del oro. 

Visto lo visto, mis opciones siguen siendo comprar lingotes de 1oz. o quizas monedas con reconocimiento mundial (Libertad, American Eagle, Maple Leaf, Philharmoniker, Krugerrand...). 

Pero sigo con la misma duda que al principio:

En cuanto a lingotes, ¿donde puedo comprar con fiabilidad en España? Ya he visto que *SEMPSA* aparece en la lista de la LBMA. Me habían hablado muy bien (en cuanto a fiabilidad) tambien de *Ampsa*. ¿Alguna otra entidad de renombre internacional que distribuya en España ? ¿Y en Madrid? 

La misma pregunta para las monedas tipo *Krugerrand, Filarmonicas, Maple Leaf.*.. 

Gracias por vuestra paciencia.


----------



## Vidar (21 May 2012)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> Vale, me voy situando en el mapa del oro.
> 
> Visto lo visto, mis opciones siguen siendo comprar lingotes de 1oz. o quizas monedas con reconocimiento mundial (Libertad, American Eagle, Maple Leaf, Philharmoniker, Krugerrand...).
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes un post completo sobre comprar:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 May 2012)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> Vale, me voy situando en el mapa del oro.
> 
> Visto lo visto, mis opciones siguen siendo comprar lingotes de 1oz. o quizas monedas con reconocimiento mundial (Libertad, American Eagle, Maple Leaf, Philharmoniker, Krugerrand...).
> 
> ...



Pues no sé yo si te has situado del todo :ouch:

Si te lanzaras a comprar con mucha pasta, los lingotes de oro podrías cogerlos de Orodirect o Andorrano. Actualmente el lingote de 1 Kg en Orodirect cuesta 41000 € y en Andorrano (referencia del foro) 40891 €, pero el precio de recompra es mejor en Orodirect, las diferencias son mínimas. Los lingotes de Orodirect vienen con acreditación de calidad Argor- Heraeus y desconozco la acreditación de calidad de los de Andorrano. 

Como pocos del foro deben comprar estos lingotazos, mejor nos ceñimos a las onzas. El precio del lingote de oro de 1 Oz y de una moneda de oro de 1 Oz son prácticamente iguales. 

La ventaja de la moneda, es que si quieres vendérmela, solo con verla, pesarla y medirla, yo me quedaría tranquilo (relativamente, jeje). En cambio si me ofreces un lingote... debería llevarlo a peritar su autenticidad, etc.

O sea, es una tontería comprar lingotes de 1 Oz o menos, las monedas tienen todas las ventajas. Siempre que sean monedas bullion o monedas convencionales de inversión. Filarmónicas en Europa e Eagles en USA, o Libertades en Mexico, Maples Leaf en Canada o Krugerrands (más internacionales). Aún así, deberás plantearte también temas de seguridad personal, donde guardarlos, si en cajas de banco o vaults...etc. 

Los expertos te dirán más, pero yo creo que tanto Orodirect como el Andorrano son perfectos distribuidores de oro, te lo llevan a tu casa, o lo vas a recoger en tiendas físicas. En Madrid tienes tienda de Orodirect en calle del Cid 3. El Andorrano está en Barcelona, en Cornellà (Av. del Parque).

Yo haría una compra en tienda física si la cantidad fuera importante (lingotazos). Pero si es una moneda o 5, Andorrano es muy fiable, es casi como un forero más que nos aclara muchas dudas, nada impersonal como Orodirect, y con cofianza para compras a distancia. 

Y si quieres comprar fracciones, pues hay hilos que te indican dónde comprar o puedes recurrir al foro de compraventa entre foreros, o al Andorrano o tiendas varias. Tienes un post en el que se publican sus "votos" emitidos, que vienen a acreditar su honestidad y confianza. Y son muchos y buenos.

En definitiva, comprar con cabeza (léete más todavía los hilos del oro y plata y los de intercambio entre foreros) y según te dicte ésta y el bolsillo. Con paciencia, poco a poco (generalmente recomendable) y con un objetivo (corto, medio, largo plazo) y estrategia de inversión. La mayoría dicen (yo creo que con razón) que es una inversión a largo plazo, un seguro mejor que un Plan de Pensiones (fatales en este country). Si no es a largo plazo yo creo que mejor huir del oro físico y especular con ETF's y CFD's. 

En definitiva tú decides, pero creo que no te iría mal leer bastante más, e ir poco a poco (al menos al principio). 

No sé, no soy experto ni puedo presumir de experiencia, solo son consejos que se me han ocurrido al leer tus post. 

Saludos y suerte:


----------



## kerberos (22 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues no sé yo si te has situado del todo :ouch:
> 
> Si te lanzaras a comprar con mucha pasta, los lingotes de oro podrías cogerlos de Orodirect o Andorrano. Actualmente el lingote de 1 Kg en Orodirect cuesta 41000 € y en Andorrano (referencia del foro) 40891 €, pero el precio de recompra es mejor en Orodirect, las diferencias son mínimas. Los lingotes de Orodirect vienen con acreditación de calidad Argor- Heraeus y desconozco la acreditación de calidad de los de Andorrano.
> ....
> ...



Gracias por la opinion.

Sí, ya me había ido haciendo a la idea. Yo soy de los que va madurando las cosas poco a poco. Tengo otras inversiones, y nunca me había planteado el tema del oro, entre otras cosas pq mi horizonte de ahorro no era tan a largo plazo. Ahora que ya tengo algo de capital colocado a corto y a medio, pretendía comprar un poco de oro con el excedente de capital, que no ha sido mucho (3k-4k euros). 

Entre eso, y que he visto que el oro va bajando un poco, pensé que quizas era momento de ir tanteando el terreno para ver cómo funciona este mundillo. 

Lo que me has comentado de las monedas bullion, o no se como las llamais exactamente (las Filarmonicas, los Pandas, los Krugerrands...) lo habia estado rumiando estos dias, pq como bien me dijo una amiga joyera, comprar lingotes, implica palmar algo de pasta al venderlos, por el tema del análisis. Por eso, ya me había dado cuenta de que para pequeñas cantidades (1 Oz. o menos), casi mas facil las monedas "inversion". Eso y que supongo que son mas liquidas que los lingotes, en cuanto a su facilidad de venta.

PS. Ya me gustaria a mi disponer de 41.000 euros para comprar lingotes :baba:

Saludos


----------



## Vidar (22 May 2012)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> ...
> 
> PS. Ya me gustaria a mi disponer de 41.000 euros para comprar lingotes :baba:
> 
> Saludos



Y con 41000 € también es para comprar monedas, ¿o si quieres vender una parte vas a partir el lingote?

los lingotes estándar son de 400 oz. y son para inversiones de bancos centrales o particulares con inversiones ya de millones en oro.

Los más pequeños no merecen la pena. Para eso están las monedas.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 May 2012)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> Gracias por la opinion.
> 
> Sí, ya me había ido haciendo a la idea. Yo soy de los que va madurando las cosas poco a poco. Tengo otras inversiones, y nunca me había planteado el tema del oro, entre otras cosas pq mi horizonte de ahorro no era tan a largo plazo. Ahora que ya tengo algo de capital colocado a corto y a medio, pretendía comprar un poco de oro con el excedente de capital, que no ha sido mucho (3k-4k euros).
> 
> ...



Sí, las monedas bullion son la monedas de inversión, esas típicas mencionadas y que llevan poco premium (valor añadido que tienen las monedas de colección o numismáticas). Hay gente aficionada a la numismática y que posiblemente revaloricen su valor más que con monedas de inversión (*posiblemente*) que pagan el doble y más por una moneda de esas que lo que cuesta una moneda bullion. 

Pero son gente entendida, o bien que les gusta la colección y se lo permiten, y que en un momento dado por sus conocimientos pueden colocar las monedas a un buen precio. 

Pero yo pienso que los profanos debemos alejarnos de estas monedas. Vale que como capricho compremos una moneda de los 5 soles o rarezas de las series mexicanas, monedas del año del dragón u otras como las comercializadas por la casa de Goldmaus o por la Perth Mint Australiana, las hay muy bonitas pero...a algunos nos interesa lo económico, la inversión a largo plazo, el seguro, y no la colección de monedas bonitas que probablemente malvenderíamos en caso necesario a precio de spot (cotización). Eso vale tanto para las monedas bullion de oro o de plata. 

Y cuando fff, Eldenegro y otros muchos más nos hablan de las monedas premium, pues satisface que haya gente así, da gusto escucharles/leerles y comprender un poco el mundo de la numismática, pero...para los que no tenemos idea, mejor quedarnos en bullion, que bastante trabajo nos da 

Yo creo que para entender más del mundillo, deberías leer algo de Michael Malloney. Y no porque esté de acuerdo con él, sino porque explica bastante el mundo de la inversión en metales, y lo hace con un estilo ameno e interesante que facilita seguir leyendo, y aprendes tópicos que has oido mencionar pero no sabías lo que eran, es didáctico, y con sus teorías o convicciones o intereses, pero aprendes algo, seguro. Y no te creas a pies juntillas todo lo que dice . Al fin y al cabo es un vendo oro :rolleye: aunque sea como la Biblia de algunos metaleros 

Al fin y al cabo, yo, en el poco tiempo que llevo en el foro, he visto pasar de héroe a villano a Waren Buffet, el famoso multimillonario americano, antiguo poseedor de grandes cantidades de metal (plata especialmente), y que hace un par de meses se descolgó diciendo que eso de invertir en metales era primitivo y que había que comprar acciones, que el oro no aumenta de volumen ni pesoienso:

Si quieres empezar por muy poco, hazte con un soberano (menos de 8 gramos de oro en una monedita de 24 mm de diámetro) y no te desilusiones porque al verla pensarás..."jo...y esto vale 300 €???)" (jejeje). Lo digo porque no creas que un Krugerrand o Filarmónica de oro sean monedotes que no aguantas con la mano...no, 31.10 gr. que pesa la onza troy (medida estandar en los metales preciosos) no son gran cosa, pero te cuesta 1300 €. 

Y no tengo claro en mi foro interno que el oro vaya a subir mucho más. Respeto las otras opiniones y estoy suscrito a news del metal. Y estamos todos supeditados a nuestra vida y entorno, y cada cual es un mundo. Lo importante es que llegues a decidir comprar o vender con un objetivo y un plan propios, que es lo que cuenta. Solo así aciertas (o aprendes de tus errores), con la convicción y responsabilidad propias, que representa un ejercicio de libertad y autoafirmación, aún en el peor de los casos. Solo así vale la pena.

Saludos


----------



## Goldmaus (23 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> ...Y estamos todos supeditados a nuestra vida y entorno, y cada cual es un mundo. Lo importante es que llegues a decidir comprar o vender con un objetivo y un plan propios, que es lo que cuenta. Solo así aciertas (o aprendes de tus errores), con la convicción y responsabilidad propias, que representa un ejercicio de libertad y autoafirmación, aún en el peor de los casos. Solo así vale la pena.
> 
> Saludos



Este párrafo me gustó mucho y por ello lo reporduzco y reafirmo lo que se ha mencionado ahi y en otros comentarios muchas veces. En verdad es importante ilustrarse y aprender. Hay personas que han invertido en algo sin saber y les ha ido bien, pero eso ocurre generalmente sólo al principio de la inversión, después hay que aprender para poder mantenerse y crecer.

Preguntar, como se hace en este foro, es básico. Es bueno escuchar opiniones a favor y en contra de cualquier inversión para poder formarse una propia y con ella hacerse un plan propio para poder tomar decisiones propias. 

La inversión y la decisión de compra son personales: cada uno debería saber cuál es su situación actual y cual quiere (o como se imagina) que sea su situación futura y poner manos a la obra en ello.

Con respecto al tamano de una moneda: la onza troy pesa 31,1034768 g. El oro tiene una densidad mayor que la de la plata (19300 kg/m3 vs. 10490 kg/m3), por lo tanto es más pesado y su volumen es más pequeno. Una onza Libertad de oro y una de plata pesan lo mismo pero tienen diferentes tamanos. Aún cuando pudiesen tener el mismo diámetro, su altura sería distinta (la de plata sería más alta).

Vamos, es como recordar la broma infantil: qué pesa más, un kilo de plumas o un kilo de piedras? Pesan lo mismo, pero uno ocupa más espacio que otro. 

Ahora, también hay que observar que algunas monedas de oro están hechas en combinación con otros metales (principalmente cobre) y su peso es mayor; por ejemplo la Krugerrand de 1 Oz, que es de 91,67 % Au y 8,33 % Cu aprox. Esta moneda pesa aprox. 1,09 onzas troy (33,93 g), pero su contenido de oro puro es de 1 onza troy (31,1 g).

En este mismo foro o en otros sitios (como Wikipedia) y en muchos libros y revistas hay información suficiente acerca de los pesos, medidas y composiciones químicas de las monedas. Estas publicaciones, como las monedas mismas, pueden presentar variaciones, pero éstas suelen (y deben) ser mínimas, en general.

Mucho ánimo y a seguir leyendo y preguntando!

Cordialmente,


----------



## Hastael2020nada (23 May 2012)

Soy novata, asi que tengo dudas acerca de la conservación de monedas, que si hacer un rollo con cartones, que si según que plasticos... y aparte no me interesa tener mucha parafernalia montada que abulte mucho y cara tp, vamos que no quiero tenerlas a la vista XDD
A la gente experta, si es para tenerlas solo unos añitos, es necesario tantas complicaciones?
Osea, que si las pongo sin más en una caja de madera guardada y ahí la dejo me saldrán manchas raras a los "dos días"?

Y si las guardas en un cartapacio dentro de las hojas de plástico, esos de PVC (que son mayoría y puedes comprar enseguida en papelerías) tan nocivos son?

Me da algo de neurosis este tema XD, cuando leo cosas acerca de la conservación, de que si cogerlas con pinzas porque la huella puede quedar y corroer y demás... parece que cualquier cosa en nada te vaya a joder las monedas. ¿es para tanto? no es como una joya que lleves puesta todo el día.


----------



## fff (23 May 2012)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Me da algo de neurosis este tema XD, cuando leo cosas acerca de la conservación, de que si cogerlas con pinzas porque la huella puede quedar y corroer y demás... parece que cualquier cosa en nada te vaya a joder las monedas. ¿es para tanto? no es como una joya que lleves puesta todo el día.



Las metes en un tubo y te olvidas. Las venderas al peso de plata y te daran mas o menos lo mismo que unas impecables. Otra cosa seria moneda historica. Cuanto mas 'bonita' (que no limpiada) mejor


----------



## Hastael2020nada (23 May 2012)

Osea, las puedo dejar en una caja de madera sueltas, sin plastico ni nada y olvidarme?


----------



## Ivan.Rios (23 May 2012)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Soy novata, asi que tengo dudas acerca de la conservación de monedas, que si hacer un rollo con cartones, que si según que plasticos... y aparte no me interesa tener mucha parafernalia montada que abulte mucho y cara tp, vamos que no quiero tenerlas a la vista XDD
> A la gente experta, si es para tenerlas solo unos añitos, es necesario tantas complicaciones?
> Osea, que si las pongo sin más en una caja de madera guardada y ahí la dejo me saldrán manchas raras a los "dos días"?
> 
> ...




no pasa nada, no se estropean. yo tengo algunas y cada tanto les paso un cepillo de alambre y quedan como nuevas, incluso mejor que brillan mas. sino tambien puedes calentarlas con un soplete al rojo vivo y asi la grasa se quema, eso si, usa guantes de lana para no quemarte lso dedos


----------



## fff (23 May 2012)

Ivan.Rios dijo:


> les paso un cepillo de alambre y quedan como nuevas, incluso mejor que brillan mas. sino tambien puedes calentarlas con un soplete al rojo vivo y asi la grasa se quema



yo no lo haria


----------



## Hastael2020nada (23 May 2012)

Ajá, buen consejo Iván.


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 May 2012)

Ivan.Rios dijo:


> no pasa nada, no se estropean. yo tengo algunas y cada tanto les paso un cepillo de alambre y quedan como nuevas, incluso mejor que brillan mas. sino tambien puedes calentarlas con un soplete al rojo vivo y asi la grasa se quema, eso si, usa guantes de lana para no quemarte lso dedos



Tómate la pastilla, anda...


----------



## necho (23 May 2012)

Hay que ver la fijación que tiene el troll multinick con este sub-foro. 

Me pregunto si este troll multi no será cosa de "la mano que mese la cuna" para caldear el ambiente y partirse el ojete un rato como pasa en el sub-foro "Guardería"?ienso:

Es que no me explico como es que no lo han baneado eternamente junto con sus múltiples cuentas :8:


----------



## fff (29 May 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> ¿Por qué algunas monedas como los duros de 25gr. y plata .900 se pueden comprar por debajo de su valor en plata?
> Estas monedas se venden en la web de el_andorrano a 15,50 € y su contenido en plata que son 22,5 gr. rondaría los 16,50 €. (Se compran a 13,00 €).
> 
> Y me animo con otra pregunta tonta.
> ¿Por qué se compran (en la misma tienda) todas la onzas al mismo precio menos las Islas Cook? ¿Qué interés pueden tener en favorecer esta compra-venta como ha dicho por aquí el_andorrano?



Venga, te respondo la primera y buscas la respuesta a la segunda...

1) Has preguntado si puedes comprar una moneda o has de comprar 1 kilo de monedas? La cantidad importa.

2) Que interes tendra? dorremi dorrefa? ... explicado en otro hilo, buscalo que aprenderas ienso:


----------



## arckan69 (29 May 2012)

Hola, no consigo encontrar una tienda alemana para comprar al 7% de IVA y con un buen precio y que envíen a España. Es mucho pedir hoy por hoy? 

La única web que he encontrado con buen precio es goldirect.es pero hay que hacer el pedido y luego enviar a ups o similar a alemania y que lo traigan a españa. Me da que muy caro, alguien lo ha hecho?

Muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 May 2012)

Creo que este hilo está petado


----------



## juan35 (29 May 2012)

Hola, alguien a comprado en: coininvestdirect.com

desde donde mandan el material? Esta asegurado?

Gracias


----------



## chak4l (29 May 2012)

juan35 dijo:


> Hola, alguien a comprado en: coininvestdirect.com
> 
> desde donde mandan el material? Esta asegurado?
> 
> Gracias




Si, el material lo envian desde Alemania, es una empresa bastante fiable, de las mas fiables diria yo. 

El problema es que ya no envian plata a España, parece ser que han superado el cupo supongo. Aparte añaden un 10% mas para envios a españa en plata.
En oro todo lo que quieras.


----------



## vigobay (2 Jun 2012)

Volvemos a tener el RATIO K/OP (karlillo/onza de plata) por debajo de 2 a 1. Recuerdo que este ratio nos marca el punto donde sale más a cuenta vender karlillos en el hilo de bid ask (están casi en 14 euros en este momento) y comprar onzas de plata. Ver post: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/270404-dudas-acerca-de-comprar-oro-y-plata-que-comprar-chollos-etc-te-resolvemos-2.html#post5463383

Es una señal nada más pero que ha estado funcionando muy bien hasta ahora. Recuerda que aquí se habla de plata y si con el mismo dinero puedes comprar más plata su posterior revalorización puede incrementar mucho tus plusvalías.

Eso sí, en caso de hacer el cambio yo entraría a onzas con el menor premium posible. 

Saludos metaleros,


----------



## fakio13 (20 Jun 2012)

*Plata estonia!!*

Bueno, tras mucho tiempo echando el ojo por éste y otros hilos, me voy a atrever a preguntar algo.
Debido a mi creciente mentalidad madmaxista, voy a poner bastantes chavos en plata. Por lo que veo, Alemania dice que ya no nos envía más, lo que hace suponer que mogollón de gente como nosotros ha comprado ya mucho por allí en lo que llevamos de año. Por otro lado, tampoco me hace gracia dar datos a diestro y siniestro sin saber qué cara tiene el alemán (gente rara, que me he vuelto...)
Al lio: alguien tiene idea de si es un suicidio comprar plata en Estonia? Es que he visto que no grava IVA allí. Hay una página: libertysilver.ee y son todo dudas lo que me asaltan...alguien conoce el tema? experiencias? me olvido rápidamente de la idea y me voy a Alemania a traerme el cargamento?
Pido perdón de antemano si algún incauto antes que yo ya se interesó por el tema y está ya contestado.
Un saludo


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 Jun 2012)

fakio13 dijo:


> Bueno, tras mucho tiempo echando el ojo por éste y otros hilos, me voy a atrever a preguntar algo.
> Debido a mi creciente mentalidad madmaxista, voy a poner bastantes chavos en plata. Por lo que veo, Alemania dice que ya no nos envía más, lo que hace suponer que mogollón de gente como nosotros ha comprado ya mucho por allí en lo que llevamos de año. Por otro lado, tampoco me hace gracia dar datos a diestro y siniestro sin saber qué cara tiene el alemán (gente rara, que me he vuelto...)
> Al lio: alguien tiene idea de si es un suicidio comprar plata en Estonia? Es que he visto que no grava IVA allí. Hay una página: libertysilver.ee y son todo dudas lo que me asaltan...alguien conoce el tema? experiencias? me olvido rápidamente de la idea y me voy a Alemania a traerme el cargamento?
> Pido perdón de antemano si algún incauto antes que yo ya se interesó por el tema y está ya contestado.
> Un saludo



He pegado un vistazo y si pagas los portes, el seguro y los gastos de usar tarjeta o de transferencia a banco (sueco o de Estonia) te sale más cara que comprarla al andorrano u otro en el foro. Y más cara que en Alemania también. Has comparado precios alli y en otros sitios?


----------



## fakio13 (20 Jun 2012)

[/QUOTE]
Gracias.
En esa página sí, porque se aprovechan de que no pagamos iva para subir su margen una burrada. Digo yo que habrá algún vendedor menos carero en todo el país, noo?
A ver si entre todos buscamos alguno que, a igualdad de precios con Alemania y sin impuestos...nos mole para comprar.
No sé, es una idea.


----------



## Goldmaus (20 Jun 2012)

Hola fakio, bienvenido al foro!

En Alemania todavía hay tiendas con margen de envío a Espana, sólo es cuestión de preguntar


----------



## 38SP (20 Jun 2012)

Buenas,
Llevo unos dias revisando el foro y no he encontrado nada referente a las monedas de 5€ de plata de FNMT 

Si los K12 tienen 0.5 oz. de plata y un valor facial de 12€
Y las de 5€ tienen 0.25oz 
Es ratio plata / precio deberia estar a favor de las de 5€ ,¿No?

Tampoco he visto mencion de las monedas de 200€ 
¿Acaso estas no se pueden consegir en los bancos?

Respecto a la inversion en plata.
Que opinais de las monedas antiguas como las 100 pts de franco , el 0.25$ ,0.5F suizo ,etc
Esas monedas tienen plata con una entre 0.8 y 0.9 
y llaman mucho menos la atención. 
Si los "latunes" son necesarios lo logico seria evitar llamar la atención.


----------



## concciente (21 Jun 2012)

*certificados de plata*

Con permiso ,muy buenas, leo y leo en el foro y otros lugares y mi atencion se va centrando sobre los llamados certificados de plata , es tener la propiedad de una cantidad del metal, pero la plata esta en la caja del banco , esto que redactado asi parece simplezas de novato , lo son soy un españolito mas que ve que los ahorros (esforzadisiomos ahorros) en bancos españoles son como minimo preoucupantes e intentando estudiar un poco he visto que puedes trasladar tu dinero a si¡uiza o luxemburgo con la documentacion consecuente e informando al banco de españa , pero me ha llamado la atencion cambiar loa ahorros al metal a la plata en concreto y he leido que ademas de la propiedad fisica ,esta la propiedad de certificados de plata , tu eres el titular pero el metal esta en la caja de seguridad del emisor del certificado.

Este es el planteamiento simple ,me seria de gran provecho leer algunas recomendaciones y observaciones de forer@s experimentados en esta cuestion .

Les envio mi mas cordiales saludos a tod@s.


----------



## GoldSilver (21 Jun 2012)

no lo aconsejo, mejor todo físico.


----------



## GoldSilver (21 Jun 2012)

simplemente porque si lo tienes tu, sabes que lo tienes..


----------



## Atanor (21 Jun 2012)

Los certificados funcionan igual que la reserva fraccionaria. Por cada lingote físico que guardan en sus bóvedas existe la sospecha fundada de que hay cientos de certificados así que si todo el mundo pide la plata ocurre lo mismo que si todo el mundo pide los ahorros en el banco.

Si quieres plata u oro siempre físico. El resto solo es papel.



concciente dijo:


> Con permiso ,muy buenas, leo y leo en el foro y otros lugares y mi atencion se va centrando sobre los llamados certificados de plata , es tener la propiedad de una cantidad del metal, pero la plata esta en la caja del banco , esto que redactado asi parece simplezas de novato , lo son soy un españolito mas que ve que los ahorros (esforzadisiomos ahorros) en bancos españoles son como minimo preoucupantes e intentando estudiar un poco he visto que puedes trasladar tu dinero a si¡uiza o luxemburgo con la documentacion consecuente e informando al banco de españa , pero me ha llamado la atencion cambiar loa ahorros al metal a la plata en concreto y he leido que ademas de la propiedad fisica ,esta la propiedad de certificados de plata , tu eres el titular pero el metal esta en la caja de seguridad del emisor del certificado.
> 
> Este es el planteamiento simple ,me seria de gran provecho leer algunas recomendaciones y observaciones de forer@s experimentados en esta cuestion .
> 
> Les envio mi mas cordiales saludos a tod@s.


----------



## Rafacoins (21 Jun 2012)

Por casualidad alguien escucho PUMMMMM!!!??
... ¿o es que el oro y la plata no han tocado fondo y seguirán cayendo?, parece que en los últimos meses, no hace mas que oscilar entre 39 y 42€/Gr el oro y 0.76 y 0.84€/Gr la plata, casualmente europa tambien se estuvo tambaleando estos últimos tiempos, no creen?. 
Ayer el riesgo del país bajo a 516 y acto seguido la plata y el oro bajaron el precio. ¿Tendrá algo que ver esto?, ¿Significa que para que los metales preciosos suban su cotización, el mundo se tiene que ir a la mierd.?,

Resumo, me gustaría que algun experto me aclare si esto es correcto ...
-Opcion uno) El euro se salva, España, Portugal y Grecia pagan el rescate, todos volvemos a ser felices entonces *el precio de los metales baja*
-Opcion dos) Volvemos a las viejas pesetas/liras/francos/etc. Europa se hunde y entonces los metales preciosos *suben el precio*

Al igual que muchos de los que estan leyendo este foro ahora mismo, tengo algun pequeño ahorrillo en estos metales a la espera de que suba el precio para ver si gano algo. 
Lo cierto es que me siento algo mal porque parece ser que para que el precio de ganar algun dinero con esto es ver como muchos de mis amigos no tienen trabajo


----------



## Manu14 (21 Jun 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Resumo, me gustaría que algun experto me aclare si esto es correcto ...
> -Opcion uno) El euro se salva, España, Portugal y Grecia pagan el rescate, todos volvemos a ser felices entonces *el precio de los metales baja*
> -Opcion dos) Volvemos a las viejas pesetas/liras/francos/etc. Europa se hunde y entonces los metales preciosos *suben el precio*



No soy experto, mas bien lo contrario, pero a mi entender y a grosso modo es como lo planteas.
La inversión en metal es para conservar el valor de los ahorros, no para ganar (o perder) dinero, para eso está la opción de ETF´s que compras y vendes a corto plazo.
El metal físico es mas bien a largo plazo.
Mientras mas incertidumbre exista, mas alto cotizara el oro, si volviéramos a ser felices como dices baja.

Salu2.


----------



## GoldSilver (21 Jun 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Por casualidad alguien escucho PUMMMMM!!!??
> ... ¿o es que el oro y la plata no han tocado fondo y seguirán cayendo?, parece que en los últimos meses, no hace mas que oscilar entre 39 y 42€/Gr el oro y 0.76 y 0.84€/Gr la plata, casualmente europa tambien se estuvo tambaleando estos últimos tiempos, no creen?.
> Ayer el riesgo del país bajo a 516 y acto seguido la plata y el oro bajaron el precio. ¿Tendrá algo que ver esto?, ¿Significa que para que los metales preciosos suban su cotización, el mundo se tiene que ir a la mierd.?,
> 
> ...



Hola rafacoins, mira no se si habrás visto este vídeo.. aquí explica muchas cosas sobre la subida y bajada de plata, a ver que te parece, es un poco largo pero merece la pena

¿Por que


----------



## alvono (21 Jun 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Resumo, me gustaría que algun experto me aclare si esto es correcto ...
> -Opcion uno) El euro se salva, España, Portugal y Grecia pagan el rescate, todos volvemos a ser felices entonces *el precio de los metales baja*
> -Opcion dos) Volvemos a las viejas pesetas/liras/francos/etc. Europa se hunde y entonces los metales preciosos *suben el precio*



No soy ningún experto, pero te comento como yo lo veo:

-Para que la opción uno se cumpla y el euro se salve (en mi opinión la situación más probable a corto-medio plazo) el BCE tendrá que darle a tope a la maquinita de imprimir euros. Esto hará que tengamos la ilusión de que todo vuelve a ir bien, la bolsa suba y a corto-medio plazo los inversores salgan de los metales preciosos y su cotización baje (incluso bastante)... Pero esa impresión masiva de euros (unida a la impresión masiva de otras divisas con bancos centrales que ya pusieron a tope a trabajar sus maquinitas antes que el BCE) desbocará la inflación y en el momento más inesperado el castillo de naipes del dinero fiat caerá y la gente se volverá loca (pero loca de verdad) por deshacerse de sus papelitos de colores, con lo que estaremos en la opción 2 y con los metales preciosos por las nubes.
Así que, en mi opinión, la estrategia es mantener ahora algo de oro y plata por si nos encontrásemos de golpe en la opción 2, y si nos vamos a la opción 1 y los metales bajan bastante aprovechar para ir acumulando más cantidad, pero siempre manteniendo otras inversiones en menor o mayor porcentaje pq cualquier cosa puede pasar.


----------



## GoldSilver (21 Jun 2012)

alvono dijo:


> No soy ningún experto, pero te comento como yo lo veo:
> 
> -Para que la opción uno se cumpla y el euro se salve (en mi opinión la situación más probable a corto-medio plazo) el BCE tendrá que darle a tope a la maquinita de imprimir euros. Esto hará que tengamos la ilusión de que todo vuelve a ir bien, la bolsa suba y a corto-medio plazo los inversores salgan de los metales preciosos y su cotización baje (incluso bastante)... Pero esa impresión masiva de euros (unida a la impresión masiva de otras divisas con bancos centrales que ya pusieron a tope a trabajar sus maquinitas antes que el BCE) desbocará la inflación y en el momento más inesperado el castillo de naipes del dinero fiat caerá y la gente se volverá loca (pero loca de verdad) por deshacerse de sus papelitos de colores, con lo que estaremos en la opción 2 y con los metales preciosos por las nubes.
> Así que, en mi opinión, la estrategia es mantener ahora algo de oro y plata por si nos encontrásemos de golpe en la opción 2, y si nos vamos a la opción 1 y los metales bajan bastante aprovechar para ir acumulando más cantidad, pero siempre manteniendo otras inversiones en menor o mayor porcentaje pq cualquier cosa puede pasar.




estoy de acuerdo contigo, ojala pase la opción uno como dices.. seguir acumulando y que mas tarde explote..jejejejejejejeje


----------



## GoldSilver (21 Jun 2012)

pero una pregunta alvono.. en el caso de que España se ``salve´´ la inflacción sería instantánea??


----------



## skifi (21 Jun 2012)

38SP dijo:


> Buenas,
> Llevo unos dias revisando el foro y no he encontrado nada referente a las monedas de 5€ de plata de FNMT
> 
> Si los K12 tienen 0.5 oz. de plata y un valor facial de 12€
> ...



La cosa es que los K12 se han podido conseguir a su precio de facial (12 euros) en bancos y cajas, mientras que las monedas de 5€ de plata que mencionas, siempre se han vendido a un precio superior a su valor facial (Ahora está por encima de los 30€ en las tiendas de la FNMT), por lo que ese teórico ratio favorable no ha sido nunca real al no poder comprarse por los 5€ de su facial en ningún momento. :´(


----------



## yuriapc (21 Jun 2012)

Yo creo que la unica salida real de todo este embrollo es imprimir papelitos, y eso suele llevar aparejada la inflacion.

Apuesto a que en unos años, a no mucho tardar, tendremos una inflacion de dos digitos o sino muy cercana.


----------



## alvono (21 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> pero una pregunta alvono.. en el caso de que España se ``salve´´ la inflacción sería instantánea??



La inflación suele ser progresiva, el problema es que si hay demasiado papel en circulación se va acelerando y cuando se quiere parar es demasiado tarde (de ahí que Alemania se oponga a las políticas de "crecimiento", aka impresión masiva de euros). Pero hablamos de la posible situación del fin del euro, ante el otro riesgo de salida de España del euro y continuidad de la moneda en los países "fuertes" es una apuesta más segura el diversificar en inversiones en otras monedas (renta fija y renta variable) más allá de los metales.


----------



## GoldSilver (21 Jun 2012)

yuriapc dijo:


> Yo creo que la unica salida real de todo este embrollo es imprimir papelitos, y eso suele llevar aparejada la inflacion.
> 
> Apuesto a que en unos años, a no mucho tardar, tendremos una inflacion de dos digitos o sino muy cercana.



espero que tengas razón.. y sea en unos años.. no muchos.. así me da tiempo a seguir comprando moneditas jejejejeje.....::


----------



## alvono (21 Jun 2012)

skifi dijo:


> La cosa es que los K12 se han podido conseguir a su precio de facial (12 euros) en bancos y cajas, mientras que las monedas de 5€ de plata que mencionas, siempre se han vendido a un precio superior a su valor facial (Ahora está por encima de los 30€ en las tiendas de la FNMT), por lo que ese teórico ratio favorable no ha sido nunca real al no poder comprarse por los 5€ de su facial en ningún momento. :´(



Sobre los k12, aparecen en la lista de precios del andorrano a 12,57€:

Lista de precios

¿Sabéis si realmente los vende o solo está indicado como "referencia"?


----------



## GoldSilver (21 Jun 2012)

avono como es eso de las monedas de países fuertess... no tengo ni idea


----------



## yuriapc (21 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> espero que tengas razón.. y sea en unos años.. no muchos.. así me da tiempo a seguir comprando moneditas jejejejeje.....::



Lo que yo creo. Las deudas nacionales a dia de hoy son impagables, eso es un hecho, sus intereses son un lastre que no van a permitir el crecimiento, muchas entidades estan tambien entrampadas por estas deudas. La unica forma de salir del agujero es reducirlas, ¿como si no se puede pagar? Pues haciendo que cada vez valga menos y eso solo se consigue mediante la inflacion.

Vamos, yo es la unica salida que veo. Cuando los peces gordos se hayan comido a todos los pequeños y los tengan bien dominados sera cuando las impresoras se pongan a funcionar.


----------



## GoldSilver (21 Jun 2012)

seguro que tdos lo habran visto pero para aquellos que no, ahi tienen-

¿Por que


----------



## davidruiz (21 Jun 2012)

Hola todos.

Hoy me he registrado en los foros, he visto que solo habia un tema sobre DIAMANTES asi que si alguno esta interesado en las inversiones de diamantes, me pongo a vuestra dispocision para ayudaros, soy Broker Autorizado en Diamantes por el grupo Waldman Diamonds Company de la bolsa de Israel, HK y NY.

Como hay solo un hilo el que lo desee que pase al el, para no entrar en offtopic si lo deseais

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/82907-comprar-diamantes-7.html


----------



## Fanatos (21 Jun 2012)

Pero este es el de oro y plata, no se ofenda pero si queremos saber sobre diamantes vamos al hilo de diamantes ::, no obstante bienvenido.



davidruiz dijo:


> Hola todos.
> 
> Hoy me he registrado en los foros, he visto que solo habia un tema sobre DIAMANTES asi que si alguno esta interesado en las inversiones de diamantes, me pongo a vuestra dispocision para ayudaros, soy Broker Autorizado en Diamantes por el grupo Waldman Diamonds Company de la bolsa de Israel, HK y NY.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidruiz (21 Jun 2012)

Sorry es que soy recien llegado aca.


----------



## Rafacoins (22 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> Hola rafacoins, mira no se si habrás visto este vídeo.. aquí explica muchas cosas sobre la subida y bajada de plata, a ver que te parece, es un poco largo pero merece la pena
> ¿Por que



Para resumir diremos que este hombre habla de que el oro y la plata se acabarán en algún momento, por lo tanto los precios de esos metales deben de subir. En vista de que los precios han subido en los últimos años, algo de realidad debe de haber en eso.
Por otra parte este hombre hace videos muy comerciales. Por ejemplo, en varias ocasiones un grupo de los que estan en el video comienzan a reirse de un fajo de billetes que tiene uno de ellos en la mano, como intentando desvalorizar el papel moneda para elevar el del oro. Un poco eso de reirse del gordo para sentirse uno un poco mejor, no?
Pero bueno, supongo que esas son cosas de marketing, quien sabe?, en EEUU tal vez guste porque cuando intentan vender una salchicha usan el mismo sistema.
Por lo demás GoldSilver te dire que estoy de acuerdo con lo que intentas darme a entender. Al igual que tu,cuando tengo la oportunidad pillo algo, y luego ... que sea lo que dios quiera





alvono dijo:


> No soy ningún experto, pero te comento como yo lo veo:
> 
> -Para que la opción uno se cumpla y el euro se salve (en mi opinión la situación más probable a corto-medio plazo) el BCE tendrá que darle a tope a la maquinita de imprimir euros. Esto hará que tengamos la ilusión de que todo vuelve a ir bien, la bolsa suba y a corto-medio plazo los inversores salgan de los metales preciosos y su cotización baje (incluso bastante)... Pero esa impresión masiva de euros (unida a la impresión masiva de otras divisas con bancos centrales que ya pusieron a tope a trabajar sus maquinitas antes que el BCE) desbocará la inflación y en el momento más inesperado el castillo de naipes del dinero fiat caerá y la gente se volverá loca (pero loca de verdad) por deshacerse de sus papelitos de colores, con lo que estaremos en la opción 2 y con los metales preciosos por las nubes.
> Así que, en mi opinión, la estrategia es mantener ahora algo de oro y plata por si nos encontrásemos de golpe en la opción 2, y si nos vamos a la opción 1 y los metales bajan bastante aprovechar para ir acumulando más cantidad, pero siempre manteniendo otras inversiones en menor o mayor porcentaje pq cualquier cosa puede pasar.



Hola alvono, como lo veo yo, si el BCE se pone a imprimir billetes como loco, la inflacion sera instantanea. Todos los precios subiran de todos los articulos, llámale pan, combustible, arroz, "oro". No creo que si eso pasa veamos una bajada en el precio de los metales.
Ahora bien, respecto a "buscar metales a lo loco", 100% de acuerdo. En el medio de la Hiperinflación argentina, si querias comprar un televisor en al tienda te decian que no tenian, incluso cuando estaban en exposición no querian venderlos porque si te lo vendian en 150, aunque ellos lo hubiesen pagado 100, cuando querian volver a comprar otro ya costaba 200 o 250. imaginense eso con el oro!. 
Trasladando el mismo ejemplo al oro, supongamos que tienes una onza y que el spot en ese momento esta a 1500€/oz (por poner una cifra)... ¿Cuanto dinero pedirias por ella? 2000€? 2500€?, y luego con el dinero que haces?, comprar mas oro?.
Lo de la inflación no es coña, con este billete...





... en el año 69 eras poco menos que rico, ya para principios del los 80 lo usabas para comprar pan ... y aun no habia llegado la hiperinflacion al pais






alvono dijo:


> Sobre los k12, aparecen en la lista de precios del andorrano a 12,57€:
> Lista de precios
> ¿Sabéis si realmente los vende o solo está indicado como "referencia"?



Este hombre tiene buenos precios, pero lamentablemente no siempre tiene stock. yo tambien intente pillarle algunas hace un tiempo pero no tenia. Sería cuestion de llamarlo, o preguntarle por aqui, ya que siempre esta posteando y nunca deja de responder lo que los foreros le preguntamos


----------



## MrAcer (22 Jun 2012)

Pues al final despues de leer y releer sobre el tema, tengo una duda la diferencia entre una krugerrand 2012 y una de otro años cual puede ser? que tiene más salida de mercado la más nueva?

Mi intención es hacerme con 4 Filarmónica Oro 1 Oz 2012 y 4 Krugerrand Oro 1 Oz 2012, pero claro no se dudo entre las de 2012 o anteriores.

Si alguien me puede echar un cable, muchas gracias.


----------



## Vidar (22 Jun 2012)

MrAcer dijo:


> Pues al final despues de leer y releer sobre el tema, tengo una duda la diferencia entre una krugerrand 2012 y una de otro años cual puede ser? que tiene más salida de mercado la más nueva?
> 
> Mi intención es hacerme con 4 Filarmónica Oro 1 Oz 2012 y 4 Krugerrand Oro 1 Oz 2012, pero claro no se dudo entre las de 2012 o posteriores.
> 
> Si alguien me puede echar un cable, muchas gracias.



La única ventaja es que no tendrán ni un rasguño, pero eso no es lo que más importa en una bullion.

Yo las cogería de años variados que son más baratas.

120€ te ahorras, no lo dudes


----------



## BaNGo (22 Jun 2012)

MrAcer dijo:


> Pues al final despues de leer y releer sobre el tema, tengo una duda la diferencia entre una krugerrand 2012 y una de otro años cual puede ser? que tiene más salida de mercado la más nueva?
> 
> Mi intención es hacerme con 4 Filarmónica Oro 1 Oz 2012 y 4 Krugerrand Oro 1 Oz 2012, pero claro no se dudo entre las de 2012 o *posteriores*.
> 
> Si alguien me puede echar un cable, muchas gracias.



Lo malo es que las de años posteriores al 2012 son un poco difíciles de encontrar, pero tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## MrAcer (22 Jun 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Lo malo es que las de años posteriores al 2012 son un poco difíciles de encontrar, pero tiempo al tiempo.



jejeje, llevas razón, , ahora mismo lo edito.


----------



## plastic_age (22 Jun 2012)

_


alvono dijo:



Sobre los k12, aparecen en la lista de precios del andorrano a 12,57€:

Lista de precios

¿Sabéis si realmente los vende o solo está indicado como "referencia"?

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
El andorrano sólo vende un kilo de plata pura en cuantos k12 hagan falta.
Hay dos cuestiones:
1000 gramos entre 16,65 = 60 monedas aproximadamente.
60 X 12.44 = 746,4 €
Pero él también te ofrece una moneda de un kilo, con la marca que él fabrica, las islas Cook, 797 € (datos de las 16:47 del 22/07/2012)
Tú dirás: es más barato, pero dónde meto yo 60 monedas. 
Piensa que cada moneda tiene un valor facial de 12 €
12 X 60 = 720 €, éste valor es seguro, pero has pagado 26,4 € por encima de lo marcado.
Pero si un día sube la plata, los k12 los podrás vender a más de 12 €.
En moneda suelta, el andorrano no suelta ni un k-12, ni un paquillo ni nada, sólo onzas troy de plata.
Yo he conseguido algún paquillo de foreros que por MP me ofrecen algo a precio muy bueno.
Y otra cosa: Si hay un escenario mad max, ¿dónde vas con una moneda de un kilo entero de plata?
Los k12 en ese aspecto son más discretos, que será más apreciado a la hora de comprar :, y piensa que la plata no son papeles coloreados.
Por lo tanto, si tienes dinero suficiente, te recomiendo los 60 k12 que te ofrece el andorrano, que a la hora de sacarlos, le costará menos a la cajera darte el cambio que no una monedaza de 1 kilo .


----------



## alvono (22 Jun 2012)

Gracias por la explicación, pero me resulta muy extraño que tenga en stock paquetes de 60 monedas y las venda a menos de su valor facial (pq si le quitas el IVA supuestamente incluido en los 12,44€ se queda en menos de 12€), cuando por otro lado entre particulares el precio está más alto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-9.html




plastic_age dijo:


> _
> 
> _
> El andorrano sólo vende un kilo de plata pura en cuantos k12 hagan falta.
> ...


----------



## Rafacoins (22 Jun 2012)

Me ofrecieron un lote de cincuentines conmemorativos de 168,75Gr. de plata 925 (156,09Gr. de plata pura) y de un diámetro de unos 76mm.
Para quienes no los conozcan, son monedas conmemorativas de la FNMT (fábrica Nacional de la Moneda y timbre) con capsulas, certificado de autenticidad, caja de carton y caja de madera, lo cual me parece muy ventajoso porque si lo ves como moneda Bullion es barato, y como coleccionable, pues igual en algun momento tenga algun premiun. 




(Son como estos, pero no son estos)
Llevo un tiempo negociando con este hombre, y me deja las 13 unidades en 105€ cada uno (si los compro todos, claro). 
La verdad es que no se que hacer, porque aunque la oferta me parece mas que buena, el precio de la plata no para de bajar.
... Gracias de antemano


----------



## fff (22 Jun 2012)

La plata historica y la plata coleccionable es la que puede tener premium.
ESta plata es historica? Es coleccionable? Que colecciona la gente?
Si le ves mercado, pues adelante.

Otra cosa es que a ti como hobby te guste y lo veas a buen precio... pero es otra historia


----------



## fff (22 Jun 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> el precio de la plata no para de bajar.



No os engañeis...

Un kookaburra de 1990, un koala 2007 o un canguro de 2007 *no bajan ni un centimo *porque baje el precio de la plata. Ni un ASE del 96, ni un oso wildlife del año pasado, ni un dolar morgan, ni un taler, ni un 5 marcos, ni un duro de Amadeo en condiciones, ni ...

Las maples, eagles, filarmonicas (del año) si...

Excepto que el comprador tenga prisa por vender... obviamente


----------



## plastic_age (22 Jun 2012)

_Alvono

Gracias por la explicación, pero me resulta muy extraño que tenga en stock paquetes de 60 monedas y las venda a menos de su valor facial (pq si le quitas el IVA supuestamente incluido en los 12,44€ se queda en menos de 12€), cuando por otro lado entre particulares el precio está más alto:
_

Tienes toda la razón del mundo, una moneda de curso legal de 12 € no puede costar menos de 12 €, (sería aquello de te doy duros a 4 pts), sólo me queda la explicación de que en vez de 60 monedas te de menos en concepto de IVA, pues ya pone bien claro IVA INCLUIDO.
No sé qué responder, si el andorrano se conecta (es un forero de este foro) y quiere dar él la explicación, desde luego yo no soy su representante, aunque busca algunos, pero para otras partes de España, y yo de momento vivo a unos 30 km de él, no en línea recta, sino los trenes y metros que cojo para ir a su minitienda, y le compro, como máximo, una onza de plata cada varios meses, ya se sabe, en el paro y cobrando poco, en fin, si lo veo, se lo comento.

PD: El ordenador de Calópez me ha puesto reptiliano, joder con el nick. No me gusta nada. Se ve que es al pasar de 400 posts.


----------



## Vidar (22 Jun 2012)

fff dijo:


> No os engañeis...
> 
> Un kookaburra de 1990, un koala 2007 o un canguro de 2007 *no bajan ni un centimo *porque baje el precio de la plata. Ni un ASE del 96, ni un oso wildlife del año pasado, ni un dolar morgan, ni un taler, ni un 5 marcos, ni un duro de Amadeo en condiciones, ni ...
> 
> ...



Pero entonces ya pisamos el terreno de lo numismático, más complicado y reducido que el mercado de metales preciosos.

Yo en mi caso si tengo alguna moneda con algo de valor numismático es por que la he comprado sin pagar premium numismático, ya que sólo me interesa el contenido de metal.


----------



## necho (22 Jun 2012)

fff dijo:


> No os engañeis...
> 
> Un kookaburra de 1990, un koala 2007 o un canguro de 2007 *no bajan ni un centimo *porque baje el precio de la plata. Ni un ASE del 96, ni un oso wildlife del año pasado, ni un dolar morgan, ni un taler, ni un 5 marcos, ni un duro de Amadeo en condiciones, ni ...
> 
> ...



Se te olvido incluir en esta lista la Ruanda 2008  y encima más cara la BU que la PP ::

De las Canadian Wildlife más que el oso, yo diría que el lobo.

Yo por no estar al loro con la gestión de las existencias terminé vendiendo las Koalas 2007 y 2008 de mi colección personal :bla: a ver cuando las puedo remplazar :


----------



## duval81 (22 Jun 2012)

fff dijo:


> No os engañeis...
> 
> Un kookaburra de 1990, un koala 2007 o un canguro de 2007 *no bajan ni un centimo *porque baje el precio de la plata. Ni un ASE del 96, ni un oso wildlife del año pasado, ni un dolar morgan, ni un taler, ni un 5 marcos, ni un duro de Amadeo en condiciones, ni ...
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. 

A ver quién encuentra un koala 2008 a 20 euros o un panda del 2000 a 30 euros, ni aunque la onza de plata baje a un dólar...


----------



## Gallina (23 Jun 2012)

¡Buenas noches, familia metalera! Acabo de volver de un feliz y trabajado retiro por los Montes de Toledo, y a ver si voy poniéndome al día de las novedades: El mundo económico acelera sin piedad.

Sobre lo que tratáis del Andorrano y los K12 de la lista de precios, os comento que yo le pregunté por teléfono en navidades para ver si tenía existencias y me dijo directamente que no. Si luego además los vende en paquetes de a kilo como los morgan, lo desconozco, pero en principio parece que los mantiene en la lista de precios digamos que por rutina y como la actualización de precios es automática pues aparece la fluctuación de su precio con el del resto de monedas de la lista.

Por lo demás, es un buen comercio para comprar, pero dudo que deje los k12 por debajo del facial, en ese caso le convendría quedárselos y si acaso cambiarlos por estampitas ¿no creéis?
:cook:



plastic_age dijo:


> _
> 
> _
> El andorrano sólo vende un kilo de plata pura en cuantos k12 hagan falta.
> ...


----------



## xmax (23 Jun 2012)

Por favor Andorrano, acláranos este tema de los K12, yo la verdad no entiendo mucho de estas monedas, pero por el foro de la compra de los K12 en el BDE la gente mata por ellas... Gracias


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (23 Jun 2012)

Llamé hace poco al Andorrano preguntando por la K12 y me dijeron que hacía mucho que no tenían. De hecho aparacen en la lista de precios, pero si luego entráis en la tienda online ya no están.


----------



## CaboPalomeque (24 Jun 2012)

Tengo la posibilidad de comprar una moneda de oro española sin circular, de 27 gr. del descubrimiento de América, con los Reyes Católicos (valor facial de 80.000 pesetas) de 1989 a un precio razonable (41 eur/gr). No me dedico al coleccionismo sino que sería como inversión a larguísimo plazo. 

Entre lo que he aprendido de los expertos en el foro es que lo mejor es comprar monedas reconocidas internacionalmente. Me pregunto si es medianamente conocida o si no la conoce ni el tato y después tendría problemas para deshacerme de ella.

¡Gracias!


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Jun 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Por favor Andorrano, acláranos este tema de los K12, yo la verdad no entiendo mucho de estas monedas, pero por el foro de la compra de los K12 en el BDE la gente mata por ellas... Gracias



Los k12 los compramos a 12€, en algunos casos previa negociacion con comprador y vendedor se pagan a más.

No disponemos unidades (sin previa negociacion) desde hace tiempo por el precio bajo de la plata, pero no lo retiramos de la lista porque se puede volver a activar el mercado

En condiciones normales el precio es el que pone tanto para la venta como para la compra.


Un saludo


----------



## concciente (25 Jun 2012)

*inversiones otras monedas*



alvono dijo:


> La inflación suele ser progresiva, el problema es que si hay demasiado papel en circulación se va acelerando y cuando se quiere parar es demasiado tarde (de ahí que Alemania se oponga a las políticas de "crecimiento", aka impresión masiva de euros). Pero hablamos de la posible situación del fin del euro, ante el otro riesgo de salida de España del euro y continuidad de la moneda en los países "fuertes" es una apuesta más segura el diversificar en inversiones en otras monedas (renta fija y renta variable) más allá de los metales.



Muchas gracias a tod@s; alvono en este parrafo final haces una afirmacion sobre invertir en renta en otras monedas , desde mi analfabetismo financiero esto que sobre coste tendria si es que lo tiene.

Gracias anticipadas por la atencion.


----------



## Shavi (25 Jun 2012)

Tanto leeros y al final me he tenido que registrar para preguntaros:

tengo un amigo que está obsesionado con recuperar metales valiosos de ordenadores y a mi me da que es todo cobre y similar morralla... ¿Cómo saber qué metales son los que ha recuperado? Y más aún ¿Dónde se pueden vender?

Gracias de antemano y muy buen foro.


----------



## IzsI (25 Jun 2012)

habrá que tener cuidado con esta noticia:

Hacienda estudia a qué productos puede subir el IVA desde tipos reducidos al 18% - elEconomista.es


En el andorrano por los menos las monedas de plata se venden como monedas de colección al 8%, imaginar la subida de un día para el otro de un 10%.

Entiendo que esta medida a quienes compren en el extranjero no les afectaría, también sería bueno saber que IVA incluyen otras tiendas españolas.


----------



## Chuck Malo (25 Jun 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> habrá que tener cuidado con esta noticia:
> 
> Hacienda estudia a qué productos puede subir el IVA desde tipos reducidos al 18% - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Aprovecho este hilo para presentarme (ya que no veo ninguno para estos menesteres) y en vista de que el compañero menciona el tema del IVA para las monedas, paso a expresaros mis dudas ya que según veo este es el hilo adecuado. Hasta donde tengo entendido las monedas de plata de inversión tributan al 18% pero ahora que leo que el compañero de arriba menciona que "El Andorrano" factura las monedas de inversión como si de colección se tratase; no estaría cometiendo fraude? 
Algo similar leí en otro hilo en donde otro compañero


Spoiler






kapandji dijo:


> Lo único que me mosquea es que en el envío indicaron que era una medalla, en lugar de indicar que era una moneda (ignoro si esta bien).






 comentaba una practica similar. En este caso le habían facturado la moneda como "medalla" supongo que las medallas también tributan un IVA menor al 18% de las monedas de inversión. A nosotros como compradores nos beneficia que nos facturen con menos IVA pero luego de cara a la venta en un futuro hacienda no nos podría crujir a nosotros???? Gracias por vuestras respuestas y perdonand si meto la gamba ya que recien me estoy inciando en esto de comprar monedas de plata 8:


----------



## chak4l (25 Jun 2012)

Chuck Malo dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para presentarme (ya que no veo ninguno para estos menesteres) y en vista de que el compañero menciona el tema del IVA para las monedas, paso a expresaros mis dudas ya que según veo este es el hilo adecuado. Hasta donde tengo entendido las monedas de plata de inversión tributan al 18% pero ahora que leo que el compañero de arriba menciona que "El Andorrano" factura las monedas de inversión como si de colección se tratase; no estaría cometiendo fraude?
> Algo similar leí en otro hilo en donde otro compañero comentaba una practica similar. En este caso le habían facturado la moneda como "medalla" supongo que las medallas también tributan un IVA menor al 18% de las monedas de inversión. A nosotros como compradores nos beneficia que nos facturen con menos IVA pero luego de cara a la venta en un futuro hacienda no nos podría crujir a nosotros???? Gracias por vuestras respuestas y perdonand si meto la gamba ya que recien me estoy inciando en esto de comprar monedas de plata 8:



En caso de que reclamase hacienda bien por inspeccion o por denuncia tributaria, el consumidor final jamas deberia hacerse responsable de ese recargo, siendo el comerciante quien deberia repercutirselo.

De todos modos, no creo qe se este realizando nada ilegal, sino algo de contabilidad creativa, aunque quien decide finalmente seria el tecnico de hacienda.


----------



## arckan69 (25 Jun 2012)

Hola, ya puse la duda en el hilo oficial del Oro pero no obtuve respuesta, asi que a ver si vosotros podeis opinar o ayudar:

Si tuviese p.ej. X euros en Oro y plata. Al venderlo después, cómo le demuestro a hacienda el incremento de mi patrimonio? 

Saludos, muchas gracias!


----------



## yuriapc (25 Jun 2012)

Con las facturas.


----------



## arckan69 (26 Jun 2012)

yuriapc dijo:


> Con las facturas.



factura de venta como particular?

y con la plata tb?


----------



## alvono (26 Jun 2012)

concciente dijo:


> Muchas gracias a tod@s; alvono en este parrafo final haces una afirmacion sobre invertir en renta en otras monedas , desde mi analfabetismo financiero esto que sobre coste tendria si es que lo tiene.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas por la atencion.



Me refiero a invertir en renta variable o fija (según el grado de aversión al riesgo de cada uno) internacional, cuanta más diversificación mejor. En cuanto a costes, usando fondos de inversión indexados (amundi, pictet) o monetarios los costes son bajos.


----------



## alvono (26 Jun 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> factura de venta como particular?
> 
> y con la plata tb?



En teoría tienes que declarar todas tus ganancias patrimoniales, cuando vendes cualquier cosa por un valor mayor del que te costó. El problema es que por querer hacer las cosas bien (declarar una ganancia que Hacienda desconoce) puedes buscarte luego un lío si no eres capaz de justificar el precio de compra, ya que podrían decir que es 100% beneficio y cobrarte luego sanción e intereses. Así que para hacer las cosas bien habría que hacer siempre un recibo de la venta, aunque sea entre particulares, y para curarse en salud hacer el pago vía banco y guardar el justificante también.


----------



## yuriapc (26 Jun 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> factura de venta como particular?
> 
> y con la plata tb?



Si tienes una importante cantidad deberias conservar las facturas para luego porque supongo que te pueden ser utiles.

Asi podrias justificar ante hacienda tu patrimonio, pero es un tema que no tengo claro, si yo tengo en mi casa metales heredados de mi abuelo (pongamos cuberteria de plata, alguna joya), mi padre compro (vamos a suponer cosas pequeñas como alguna moneda) y yo tambien siendo en cojunto una cantidad respetable, ¿como justifico el ingreso al venderlos de golpe?

Supongo que mientras conserves algun documento que demuestre tu posesion de al menos la mayoria (podemos ignorar joyas y elementos no monetarios).


----------



## Vidar (26 Jun 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tar-ganancias-compraventa-de-plata-o-oro.html


----------



## Conflimzn (26 Jun 2012)

Gracias por toda la información... Seguiremos empapándonos con otros hilos.


----------



## eolico (26 Jun 2012)

Estoy pensando algunas alternativas a la clasica compra de metales como particular.

He pensado que si creo una empresa fuera de España para invertir en metales podria ser mas rentable por varios motivos:

- No pagaria el IVA en la compra de plata, y creo que tampoco en la venta.
- Si fuera una Ltd de UK las primeras 10 mil libras de beneficio anual no tributarian, ademas me descontaria de las ganancias los gastos de portes, custodias, cajas de seguridad y otras historias. Y hasta 300 mil libras tributa al 20%.
- Otra opcion es formar la empresa en algun lugar donde las ganancias del capital no tributen.

Lo veis viable o me estoy dejando muchas cosas por el camino?


----------



## chak4l (26 Jun 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Estoy pensando algunas alternativas a la clasica compra de metales como particular.
> 
> He pensado que si creo una empresa fuera de España para invertir en metales podria ser mas rentable por varios motivos:
> 
> ...



Si fuese tan facil, en UK habria cientos de empresas que comercializasen metales preciosos, pero hay un problema que se convierte en una desventaja con respecto a hacer lo mismo en Alemania, el IVA, o como lo llaman alli el VAT.

Actualmente creo que tienen el 20% , tu como ltd efectivamente comprarias sin IVA al proveedor pero para poder vender esa plata luego tendrias que aplicar ese 20% y ya no no serias tan competitivo, y ojito que alli esta todo muy fiscalizado, es verdad que para crear una empresa son todo facilidades, pero hay que llevar la contabilidad transparente o te enfrentaras a grandes multas, con eso me refiero a que cada compra que realices sin IVA la consideraran incremento de capital o inversion, si luego tu la vendiese sin ese IVA te podrias enfrentar a duras sanciones.

Todo ello aparte de presentar todas las cuentas en ingles, saber la legislacion fiscal britanica y la de metales preciosos en particular, contratar contables ingleses, asesores fiscales ingleses, en fin, si me dices en Alemania te diria que sin dudarlo, con un iva del 7% se puede ser competitivo, pero en UK no lo veo tan claro, casi tanto como hacerlo en España.

Saludos


----------



## eolico (26 Jun 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Si fuese tan facil, en UK habria cientos de empresas que comercializasen metales preciosos, pero hay un problema que se convierte en una desventaja con respecto a hacer lo mismo en Alemania, el IVA, o como lo llaman alli el VAT.
> 
> Actualmente creo que tienen el 20% , tu como ltd efectivamente comprarias sin IVA al proveedor pero para poder vender esa plata luego tendrias que aplicar ese 20% y ya no no serias tan competitivo, y ojito que alli esta todo muy fiscalizado, es verdad que para crear una empresa son todo facilidades, pero hay que llevar la contabilidad transparente o te enfrentaras a grandes multas, con eso me refiero a que cada compra que realices sin IVA la consideraran incremento de capital o inversion, si luego tu la vendiese sin ese IVA te podrias enfrentar a duras sanciones.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la informacion. 

Entonces lo mejor seria comprar como particular de forma anonima. Es eso posible en algun sitio?


----------



## chak4l (26 Jun 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Gracias por la informacion.
> 
> Entonces lo mejor seria comprar como particular de forma anonima. Es eso posible en algun sitio?



En muchos sitios se puede comprar de forma anonima. Entre particulares se compra de forma anonima, y en muchas tiendas tambien.
A que te refieres a comprar sin IVA ?? creo que habia un post interesante acerca de eso en esta misma seccion.


----------



## eolico (26 Jun 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> En muchos sitios se puede comprar de forma anonima. Entre particulares se compra de forma anonima, y en muchas tiendas tambien.
> A que te refieres a comprar sin IVA ?? creo que habia un post interesante acerca de eso en esta misma seccion.



En las tiendas o en internet siempre andan con facturas, con lo que ya no es anonimo.

Si una empresa vende a otra no cobraria el IVA. Pero como dices el IVA apareceria al vender la empresa inversora. Otra posibilidad seria una empresa extranjero en un lugar sin IVA ni impuestos sobre las ganancias del capital, compraria en la UE sin IVA y luego venderia sin IVA tambien.


----------



## chak4l (26 Jun 2012)

eolico dijo:


> En las tiendas o en internet siempre andan con facturas, con lo que ya no es anonimo.
> 
> Si una empresa vende a otra no cobraria el IVA. Pero como dices el IVA apareceria al vender la empresa inversora. Otra posibilidad seria una empresa extranjero en un lugar sin IVA ni impuestos sobre las ganancias del capital, compraria en la UE sin IVA y luego venderia sin IVA tambien.



Es que creo que estamos mezclando cosas, una cosa es el impuesto sobre las ganancias del capital y otra es impuesto sobre el valor añadido.
El primero va directamente solo sobre los beneficios de la empresa, el segundo es un impuesto que tiene que repercutirse el autonomo que gestione la empresa y cobrarlo al consumidor final.

Si por ejemplo tu compras a 20€ sin IVA y vendes a 21€ mas IVA, el impuesto del IVA se paga sobre los 21€, pero el de las ganancias sobre el capital se pagaria sobre 1€.

Creo que es esto a lo que te refieres verdad?

Si es asi, en Europa hay diferentes legislaciones segun que pais, por ejemplo en UK sobre los soberanos de oro tengo entendido que no hay impuesto sobre las ganancias al revenderlo, creo que en las britanias igual. Respecto al IVA me parece que en Estonia no se tributa IVA respecto a la plata, eso si, vete a crear tu una empresa en Estonia....


----------



## GoldSilver (27 Jun 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Para resumir diremos que este hombre habla de que el oro y la plata se acabarán en algún momento, por lo tanto los precios de esos metales deben de subir. En vista de que los precios han subido en los últimos años, algo de realidad debe de haber en eso.
> Por otra parte este hombre hace videos muy comerciales. Por ejemplo, en varias ocasiones un grupo de los que estan en el video comienzan a reirse de un fajo de billetes que tiene uno de ellos en la mano, como intentando desvalorizar el papel moneda para elevar el del oro. Un poco eso de reirse del gordo para sentirse uno un poco mejor, no?
> Pero bueno, supongo que esas son cosas de marketing, quien sabe?, en EEUU tal vez guste porque cuando intentan vender una salchicha usan el mismo sistema.
> Por lo demás GoldSilver te dire que estoy de acuerdo con lo que intentas darme a entender. Al igual que tu,cuando tengo la oportunidad pillo algo, y luego ... que sea lo que dios quiera
> ...


----------



## superinsider (28 Jun 2012)

No hace falta hiperinflaccion para que los productos suban de precio......en cuanto hagan efectiva la subida del IVA reducido del 8 al 18% vereis como sube el arroz


----------



## Manu14 (28 Jun 2012)

Ultimas oportunidades para comprar plata a I.V.A. reducido.
El Andorrano estará haciendo el Agosto.
Salu2.


----------



## GoldSilver (28 Jun 2012)

bueno, según tengo entendido el andorrano va a seguir ofreciéndonos buenos precios pase lo que pase con las reformas que están por venir..


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Jun 2012)

Hasta donde yo me he enterado, lo que van a hacer es subir el IVA reducido y superreducido, el normal se queda en el 18%.

Pero vamos, hasta que no lo hagan nadie lo sabrá _a ciencia cierta_.


----------



## GoldSilver (28 Jun 2012)

que ha pasao?' te has hecho una cuenta nueva??


----------



## musu19 (28 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> que ha pasao?' te has hecho una cuenta nueva??



Creo que por la forma de escribir es obvio que no es "andorrano" y si lo es, ha cambiado muchisisisisisimo...

Yo votaria a que es un multinick LLamado Gusta/gusta12/gusta34 etct etc


edito: Si te das cuenta el_andorrano es con guion bajo y este con guion medio... troll fijo


----------



## GoldSilver (28 Jun 2012)

musu19 clickea encima de su nombre... te lleva al perfil de elandorrano.. no lo entiendo


----------



## musu19 (28 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> musu19 clickea encima de su nombre... te lleva al perfil de elandorrano.. no lo entiendo



eso suele pasar en nicks muy parecidos... imagina que tu nick es nick_19 y el mio nick.19, pues solo accederías a un perfil... cuando aparezca el autentico andorrano lo sabremos...


----------



## GoldSilver (28 Jun 2012)

pues no se pero si es un troll como dices vaya tonto el xabal no se que gracia ve en hacer eso, pa darle unos capones al pobre..


----------



## Kid (29 Jun 2012)

Para mi es obvio que se trata de un clon.
En la época en que nació este troll, la anmiocentesis no era tan habitual como lo es ahora.
Salut.


----------



## el_andorrano (29 Jun 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Creo que por la forma de escribir es obvio que no es "andorrano" y si lo es, ha cambiado muchisisisisisimo...
> 
> Yo votaria a que es un multinick LLamado Gusta/gusta12/gusta34 etct etc
> 
> ...



Que ha pasado?


----------



## Goldmaus (29 Jun 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Que ha pasado?



Parece que alguien ajeno a vosotros ha abierto una cuenta con vuestro nombre y logotipo. Solo mirad una página atrás.


----------



## opilano (29 Jun 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Parece que alguien ajeno a vosotros ha abierto una cuenta con vuestro nombre y logotipo. Solo mirad una página atrás.



Parece ser que algun moderador a debido borrar los post.
Estaba utilizando tu nombre, el logo de tu tienda e incluso las direcciones web de tu tienda on-line.
Consultalo con Calópez.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Jun 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Ultimas oportunidades para comprar plata a I.V.A. reducido. El Andorrano estará haciendo el Agosto.





el_andorrano dijo:


> Que ha pasado?



Alguien puede confirmar el tema del IVA y el Andorrano? le afectará la subida del IVA reducido del 8%?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Jun 2012)

Manu14 dijo:


> Ultimas oportunidades para comprar plata a I.V.A. reducido. El Andorrano estará haciendo el Agosto.





el_andorrano dijo:


> Que ha pasado?



Alguien puede confirmar el tema del IVA y el Andorrano? le afectará la subida del IVA reducido del 8%?


----------



## el_andorrano (29 Jun 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Alguien puede confirmar el tema del IVA y el Andorrano? le afectará la subida del IVA reducido del 8%?



Todavia no sabemos nada, pero como ya le he dicho a unos cuantos foreros,
tranquilos que se intentara vender a un buen precio como sea.

Un saludo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Jun 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Todavia no sabemos nada, pero como ya le he dicho a unos cuantos foreros,
> tranquilos que se intentara vender a un buen precio como sea.
> 
> Un saludo



gracias, seguro que encontráis una solución!


----------



## Manu14 (29 Jun 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Todavia no sabemos nada, pero como ya le he dicho a unos cuantos foreros,
> tranquilos que se intentara vender a un buen precio como sea.
> 
> Un saludo



A ver si tenemos suerte, y ese I.V.A. no sube.
Salu2.


----------



## Chuck Malo (30 Jun 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> En caso de que reclamase hacienda bien por inspeccion o por denuncia tributaria, el consumidor final jamas deberia hacerse responsable de ese recargo, siendo el comerciante quien deberia repercutirselo.
> 
> De todos modos, no creo qe se este realizando nada ilegal, sino algo de contabilidad creativa, aunque quien decide finalmente seria el tecnico de hacienda.



Gracias por la aclaración, me quedo más tranquilo. Ellos sabrán lo que hacen


----------



## Goomersindo (5 Jul 2012)

Acabo de volver de Alemania y aproveche para comprar unas onzas de plata en una tienda que tenia ojeada por internet.
Las onzas me las he traido en el equipaje de mano, eso si encapsuladas.
Como os podeis imaginar, en los escaneres han cantado un poco, y en los dos controles que he tenido que pasar, me han pedido que sacara las "piezas metalicas redondas".
Una vez explicado que son monedas de plata, no te ponen muchas pegas, pero de entrada se quedan un poco descolocados (y yo un poco acojonado, jejeje)
En la pantalla del escaner me he fijado que aparecen las monedas totalmente negras y opacas.
Uno de los polis ha tenido que consultar a su superior porque no sabia que hacer...
Yo llevaba factura de la tienda y se la he ofrecido, pero me han dicho que no hacia falta y que siguiera p'alante.
Dejo este comentario por si alguno esta pensando aprovechar algun viaje al extranjero.
El control se pasa sin problemas, pero os haran sacar las monedas para ver que "coño" son esas piezas redondas que dan negro tizon en el escaner...
¿Que aspecto tendran las monedas de oro en el escaner?


----------



## duval81 (6 Jul 2012)

Goomersindo dijo:


> Acabo de volver de Alemania y aproveche para comprar unas onzas de plata en una tienda que tenia ojeada por internet.
> Las onzas me las he traido en el equipaje de mano, eso si encapsuladas.
> Como os podeis imaginar, en los escaneres han cantado un poco, y en los dos controles que he tenido que pasar, me han pedido que sacara las "piezas metalicas redondas".
> Una vez explicado que son monedas de plata, no te ponen muchas pegas, pero de entrada se quedan un poco descolocados (y yo un poco acojonado, jejeje)
> ...



Supongo que el mismo.
Una objeto esférico de alta densidad.


----------



## Rafacoins (9 Jul 2012)

Hola amigos conforeros, les cuento que estoy algo preocupado porque estoy por hacer un trato con la empresa Deglet y veo que en este foro apenas se la ha nombrado.
En vista de que no hay datos de esta empresa en el foro (al menos actuales), me gustaría saber si alguien ha comprado aqui, o tiene referencias de esta empresa de Barcelona.
Muchas gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola amigos conforeros, les cuento que estoy algo preocupado porque estoy por hacer un trato con la empresa Deglet y veo que en este foro apenas se la ha nombrado.
> En vista de que no hay datos de esta empresa en el foro (al menos actuales), me gustaría saber si alguien ha comprado aqui, o tiene referencias de esta empresa de Barcelona.
> Muchas gracias



No conozco a esta empresa y por lo tanto solo te doy mi opinión subjetiva: la web es muy cutre, la grafica inicial de la evolución del precio del oro la veo muy parcial y la publicidad desinformadora de "en esta empresa te ahorras el iva del oro" (como en todas segun la ley) no me habla nada bien de la honestidad de la empresa. Es posible que sean super honestos, pero con la cantidad de tiendas que hay no compraría en esta.

Yo he comprado en varias europeas on-line, en españa también hay varias y en Barcelona tienes al Andorrano que es muy conocido en este foro. O el precio es espectacular o no le veo la ventaja.


----------



## fff (9 Jul 2012)

Si es en vivo y en directo no tengas (no deberias) miedo, si es on-line...tu mismo.
De todas maneras para comprar un par de onzas de plata no te preocupes mucho :rolleye:


----------



## Rafacoins (9 Jul 2012)

Si fuesen 2 onzas las compraria sn mas, pero es que quiero vender unas monedas de oro (casi 2 onzas) y me han ofrecido un buen precio por ellas, ademas, esta tienda esta a mas de mil kmts de donde vivo, por lo que tendria que ser telf/internet... de ahí a que tenga miedo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Si fuesen 2 onzas las compraria sn mas, pero es que quiero vender unas monedas de oro (casi 2 onzas) y me han ofrecido un buen precio por ellas, ademas, esta tienda esta a mas de mil kmts de donde vivo, por lo que tendria que ser telf/internet... de ahí a que tenga miedo



mmmm... ya veo. Si fuera venta en persona lo haria sin dudarlo, porque los euros son euros y no hay peligro que te lien. Pero venta a distancia... ¿que procedimiento te piden? ¿les envias la monedas, las tasan y *luego* te pagan?


----------



## kikelon (10 Jul 2012)

Pregunto por enésima ¿No hay forma de comprar oro anónimamente?
Digamos que voy al andorrano y me calzo tres monedas de onza y pago a tocateja ¿se puede sin decir más que 'hola soy fulanito, quiero esto, toma, cóbrate'?
Por cierto, ¿El Andorrano es directamente contactable en el foro?


----------



## Fanatos (10 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Pregunto por enésima ¿No hay forma de comprar oro anónimamente?
> Digamos que voy al andorrano y me calzo tres monedas de onza y pago a tocateja ¿se puede sin decir más que 'hola soy fulanito, quiero esto, toma, cóbrate'?
> Por cierto, ¿El Andorrano es directamente contactable en el foro?



Si la cuantía de lo que compras es menor de 3000 euros lo puedes comprar anónimamente, eso es lo que le he leido otras veces en el foro.
Le puedes escribir en el foro un privado y si tiene tiempo te responderá seguramente.


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> mmmm... ya veo. Si fuera venta en persona lo haria sin dudarlo, porque los euros son euros y no hay peligro que te lien. Pero venta a distancia... ¿que procedimiento te piden? ¿les envias la monedas, las tasan y *luego* te pagan?



Nada, finalmente paso de este tío. El procedimiento era bastante improvisado, incluso queria sacarme un 16% en concepto de seguros por la recogida, despues se contradecía en sus emails y se "enojaba" en el medio de la negociación.
En cuanto a la forma de pago, no llegué a preguntarle siquiera ya que todo esto dejo de interesarme
Gracias a todos los que me ayudaron por aqui


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Nada, finalmente paso de este tío. El procedimiento era bastante improvisado, incluso queria sacarme un 16% en concepto de seguros por la recogida, despues *se contradecía en sus emails* y *se "enojaba" en el medio de la negociación*.
> En cuanto a la forma de pago, no llegué a preguntarle siquiera ya que todo esto dejo de interesarme
> Gracias a todos los que me ayudaron por aqui



Creo que has hecho bien, cuando veas este tipo de señales de "baja profesionalidad" activa la alarma y no hagas nada si no es en persona. Esta selección natural es la que al final hace que solo queden los negocios serios que entienden lo que es un cliente.

Una alternativa es que mires en el hilo de venta de oro entre foreros, a lo mejor hay gente interesada cerca de donde vives y con quien puedas hacer la venta directamente.


----------



## kikelon (10 Jul 2012)

Fanatos dijo:


> Si la cuantía de lo que compras es menor de 3000 euros lo puedes comprar anónimamente, eso es lo que le he leido otras veces en el foro.
> Le puedes escribir en el foro un privado y si tiene tiempo te responderá seguramente.



Muchas gracias ¿Que usuario utiliza?


----------



## eolico (10 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Pregunto por enésima ¿No hay forma de comprar oro anónimamente?
> Digamos que voy al andorrano y me calzo tres monedas de onza y pago a tocateja ¿se puede sin decir más que 'hola soy fulanito, quiero esto, toma, cóbrate'?
> Por cierto, ¿El Andorrano es directamente contactable en el foro?



Yo tambien estoy interesado en comprar anonimamente sin el limite de los 3000 euros. Que hago? voy con la familia y los amigos a 3000 por barba y luego al cabo de una hora o por la tarde nos volvemos a pasar por la tienda? Y asi toda la semana???


----------



## Goomersindo (10 Jul 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy interesado en comprar anonimamente sin el limite de los 3000 euros. Que hago? voy con la familia y los amigos a 3000 por barba y luego al cabo de una hora o por la tarde nos volvemos a pasar por la tienda? Y asi toda la semana???



Ya me gustaría a mí poder ir con la familia y los amigos para comprar a 3000 lereles por barba y por turnos


----------



## alvono (10 Jul 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy interesado en comprar anonimamente sin el limite de los 3000 euros. Que hago? voy con la familia y los amigos a 3000 por barba y luego al cabo de una hora o por la tarde nos volvemos a pasar por la tienda? Y asi toda la semana???



Dependerá de la tienda, pero la ley de blanqueo de capitales es bastante estricta, por ejemplo en orodirect para comprar anónimamente el límite son 1000€ *acumulados en diferentes compras* (otra cosa es que se acuerden de tu cara si vas de tanto en tanto). De hecho, con esta ley en la mano no es demasiado prudente hacer comentarios como el tuyo...


----------



## Vidar (10 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Pregunto por enésima ¿No hay forma de comprar oro anónimamente?



La mejor forma es comprárselo a particulares, en el hilo de compraventa hay foreros que de vez en cuando sacan a la venta.

.


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Creo que has hecho bien, cuando veas este tipo de señales de "baja profesionalidad" activa la alarma y no hagas nada si no es en persona. Esta selección natural es la que al final hace que solo queden los negocios serios que entienden lo que es un cliente.
> 
> Una alternativa es que mires en el hilo de venta de oro entre foreros, a lo mejor hay gente interesada cerca de donde vives y con quien puedas hacer la venta directamente.




Si gracias, lo he publicado en ese hilo pero de momento no he tenido suerte y por eso me plantee lo de ofrecerlo en algunas joyerias. 
De todos modos y en vista de lo que se comenta en este foro sobre el precio del oro, si la venta se demora casi mejor :


----------



## Goldmaus (11 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Pregunto por enésima ¿No hay forma de comprar oro anónimamente?...



Quien tenga la oportunidad de comprar presencialmente en Alemania, puede comprar metalles preciosos de forma anónima hasta por 14.999 euros acumulados. A partir de 15.000 hay que dejar copia del CDI o del pasaporte o de los dos. 

Muchas tiendas ofrecen la opción aunque sólo con cita previa.

Cordialmente


----------



## mmm (11 Jul 2012)

¿Cómo véis la página Oro Direct para comprar oro? ¿Alguna experiencia positiva?

La web parece bastante completa.


----------



## Fanatos (11 Jul 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Muchas gracias ¿Que usuario utiliza?



el_andorrano


----------



## nekcab (12 Jul 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Quien tenga la oportunidad de comprar presencialmente en Alemania, puede comprar metalles preciosos de forma anónima hasta por 14.999 euros acumulados. A partir de 15.000 hay que dejar copia del CDI o del pasaporte o de los dos.
> 
> Muchas tiendas ofrecen la opción aunque sólo con cita previa.
> 
> Cordialmente



Y una pregunta: ¿y para el proceso inverso (venta por parte del particular)?


----------



## Goldmaus (12 Jul 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Y una pregunta: ¿y para el proceso inverso (venta por parte del particular)?



Para vender hay que contactar con la tienda para averiguar si están comprando las monedas, en qué cantidad y a qué precio. 

Esto varía entre tiendas y depende principalmente de sus políticas comerciales así como del tipo y condiciones de las monedas.

Como cálculo general hay que tomar en cuenta que la compra a un particular por parte de un profesional suele ser con un margen grande respecto al precio de venta porque la tienda compra sin IVA pero tiene que incluirlo en sus ventas y, adicionalmente, tiene que ganar algo.

Cordialmente,


----------



## elbux (13 Jul 2012)

Esto ya no da mas de sí, voy a a comprar en el andorrano, antes de la subida del IVA.

Tengo unos 10.000€ de margen. Que me recomendáis? 

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Goldmaus (13 Jul 2012)

elbux: en este mismo hilo hay diferentes opiniones acerca de las opciones de compra. Sin emabrgo, no hay que olvidar que la decisión es muy personal y depende del plan personal de inversión, de la capacidad de compra y del gusto.

Platicar con el vendedor también puede ayudar a despejar dudas o a tener una idea más clara. Pero no olvidarse: la decisión de compra es personal.

Cordialmente,


----------



## elbux (13 Jul 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> elbux: en este mismo hilo hay diferentes opiniones acerca de las opciones de compra. Sin emabrgo, no hay que olvidar que la decisión es muy personal y depende del plan personal de inversión, de la capacidad de compra y del gusto.
> 
> Platicar con el vendedor también puede ayudar a despejar dudas o a tener una idea más clara. Pero no olvidarse: la decisión de compra es personal.
> 
> Cordialmente,



Se que es un tema personal, pero siempre viene bien una pequeña ayuda. 

El porcentaje sería 1/3 Oro 3/4 plata mas o menos. 

También influye el tema del espacio, para no tener una cantidad enorme guardada.

Saludos


----------



## Vidar (13 Jul 2012)

elbux dijo:


> Esto ya no da mas de sí, voy a a comprar en el andorrano, antes de la subida del IVA.
> 
> Tengo unos 10.000€ de margen. Que me recomendáis?
> 
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.





elbux dijo:


> Se que es un tema personal, pero siempre viene bien una pequeña ayuda.
> 
> El porcentaje sería 1/3 Oro 3/4 plata mas o menos.
> 
> ...



A ver: 10000€ y te preocupa pagar IVA.... entonces oro que no paga IVA y con 10000 ya puedes comprar algo significante.

dices que 3/4 en plata ¿por liquidez?, lo puedes hacer todo en oro comprando monedas de 1 onza y otras de 1/2, 1/4, 1/10...

En cuanto a que monedas, pues elige las que te salgan más económicas por gr. puro.

Y por espacio no te preocupes, tienes para unas 7 monedas de 1oz que ocupan menos cada una que una de 2€.

.


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Jul 2012)

Alguien sabe como afecta la modificación del IVA sobre el oro de inversión?, seguirá al 0%? o el gobierno ha aprovechado para ponerlo al 21%?


----------



## GoldSilver (14 Jul 2012)

sigue a 0, el oro de inversión no paga iva


----------



## Sauron1972 (14 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Alguien sabe como afecta la modificación del IVA sobre el oro de inversión?, seguirá al 0%? o el gobierno ha aprovechado para ponerlo al 21%?



Juraría que el 0% de IVA en oro de inversión viene por una directiva de la UE, por lo que no podrían tocarlo


----------



## nihilnovum (14 Jul 2012)

*Onzas de Somalia.*

Algun amable numismatico puede aclararme la tirada de los elefantes somalies, no encuentro informacion al respecto. S2s y gracias.ienso:


----------



## necho (14 Jul 2012)

Según la información que tengo de un distribuidor, las del año 2011 y 2012 tienen una tirada promedio de 5000 unidades.

Las fabrica la "Bayerisches Hauptmünzamt" o Bavarian State Mint. La casa de la moneda del estado de Baviera para que nos entendamos.



nihilnovum dijo:


> Algun amable numismatico puede aclararme la tirada de los elefantes somalies, no encuentro informacion al respecto. S2s y gracias.ienso:


----------



## el_andorrano (14 Jul 2012)

necho dijo:


> Según la información que tengo de un distribuidor, las del año 2011 y 2012 tienen una tirada promedio de 5000 unidades.
> 
> Las fabrica la "Bayerisches Hauptmünzamt" o Bavarian State Mint. La casa de la moneda del estado de Baviera para que nos entendamos.



No se cuanto es la tirada pero 5000 me parece muy, muy poco, vamos imposible. No habrás querido decir 50000? Es algo que aunque poco probable si es mas "normal"

Un saludo


----------



## necho (14 Jul 2012)

Andorrano,

Como he escrito en mi anterior mensaje, la cifra de la tirada la he tomado del folleto de un distribuidor importante de estas monedas. Seguro que lo has de conocer.

Aquí dejo dicho folleto en donde se puede apreciar la tirada de cada año:

- 2011:

 

- 2012:

 

A lo mejor es una errata de ellos...

Un saludo



el_andorrano dijo:


> No se cuanto es la tirada pero 5000 me parece muy, muy poco, vamos imposible. No habrás querido decir 50000? Es algo que aunque poco probable si es mas "normal"
> 
> Un saludo


----------



## fff (14 Jul 2012)

Coincido con andorrano por un detalle muy simple, aparte del razonamiento de ser realmente muy pocas... No tiene sentido hacer un privy con tirada *mayor *a la oficial. Entiendo que debe ser una errata...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Jul 2012)

mmm dijo:


> ¿Cómo véis la página Oro Direct para comprar oro? ¿Alguna experiencia positiva?
> 
> La web parece bastante completa.



Recientemente ni idea. Tradicionalmente, salía bien de precio comprando cantidad y era fiable. Mejor comprar en vivo y te ahorras costes. 

Compara precios, pero si son monedas sueltas, te sale mejor con foreros o el andorrano. 

Si son lingotazos...ya no creo que haya mucha diferencia. 



elbux dijo:


> Esto ya no da mas de sí, voy a a comprar en el andorrano, antes de la subida del IVA.
> 
> Tengo unos 10.000€ de margen. Que me recomendáis?
> 
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



Pues que el andorrano siempre es una buena opción, de lo mejor que tenemos, sin dejar de mencionar a los intercambios con los foreros. 

Creo que aplica IVA como monedas de colección, así que en plata es totalmente aconsejable y ventajoso. Por supuesto, mejor antes de que suba el IVA. 

Y entiendo que te decantes por la plata, cada uno elige sus opciones de inversión.


----------



## arckan69 (16 Jul 2012)

la subida del IVA afecta también a la plata. Pero afecta también a la plata del andorrano?


----------



## GoldSilver (16 Jul 2012)

no estoy seguro pero creo que al tener 8 por ciento osea iva reducido debería de pasar al 10 por ciento.. le he mandado un privado con esa misma pregunta espero que mañana o cuando pueda me conteste.. pero bueno en el caso de que suba al 10 por ciento no va a suponer una gran subida..


----------



## el_andorrano (16 Jul 2012)

Buenas Necho

Pues si eso pone el folleto, pero tiene que estar mal por lo menos las de 1 Oz normales, ya en coloreadas y todo eso no me meto.

Voy a preguntarselo al fabricante a ver que me contesta.

Un saludo




necho dijo:


> Andorrano,
> 
> Como he escrito en mi anterior mensaje, la cifra de la tirada la he tomado del folleto de un distribuidor importante de estas monedas. Seguro que lo has de conocer.
> 
> ...


----------



## el_andorrano (16 Jul 2012)

Pues ya tengo respuesta:

"La tirada depende del año: los primero años del elefante en plata tienen una tirada (Mintage) muy pequeña (empezando con 6.997 onzas del año 2004. Los años 2009, 2010, y 2011 es de 120.000 onzas aproximadamente) y apartir del año 2012 no tiene límite."

Imagino que lo de 5000 sera el minimo y a partir de ahi segun la demanda que tengan.


----------



## necho (16 Jul 2012)

nihilnovum dijo:


> Algun amable numismatico puede aclararme la tirada de los elefantes somalies, no encuentro informacion al respecto. S2s y gracias.ienso:





necho dijo:


> Según la información que tengo de un distribuidor, las del año 2011 y 2012 tienen una tirada promedio de 5000 unidades.
> 
> Las fabrica la "Bayerisches Hauptmünzamt" o Bavarian State Mint. La casa de la moneda del estado de Baviera para que nos entendamos.





el_andorrano dijo:


> No se cuanto es la tirada pero 5000 me parece muy, muy poco, vamos imposible. No habrás querido decir 50000? Es algo que aunque poco probable si es mas "normal"
> 
> Un saludo





fff dijo:


> Coincido con andorrano por un detalle muy simple, aparte del razonamiento de ser realmente muy pocas... No tiene sentido hacer un privy con tirada *mayor *a la oficial. Entiendo que debe ser una errata...





el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas Necho
> 
> Pues si eso pone el folleto, pero tiene que estar mal por lo menos las de 1 Oz normales, ya en coloreadas y todo eso no me meto.
> 
> ...





el_andorrano dijo:


> Pues ya tengo respuesta:
> 
> "La tirada depende del año: los primero años del elefante en plata tienen una tirada (Mintage) muy pequeña (empezando con 6.997 onzas del año 2004. Los años 2009, 2010, y 2011 es de 120.000 onzas aproximadamente) y apartir del año 2012 no tiene límite."
> 
> Imagino que lo de 5000 sera el minimo y a partir de ahi segun la demanda que tengan.



Andorrano,

Pues hemos coincidido en las llamadas. Se les habrá hecho raro a los de la Mint ese repentino interés por la tirada de los Elefantes. 

A continuación resumo con lo que yo me encontré:

- Llamo directamente a la Bavarian State Mint. Y me dicen que esa información ellos no la tienen. Que esa información sólo la puede dar el distribuidor oficial de Alemania, pues ellos son quienes encargan lo que hay que acuñar.

- Llamo al distribuidor oficial de Alemania y estas son las cifras que me dan por cada año que compone la colección:

2004 : 6900
2005 : 5000
2006: 10.000
2007: 8.900
200(8): 7.000
2009: 125.000
2010: 120.000
2011: 174.000
2012: sin límite

Espero que esta información sea de interés para ti y el resto de conforeros.

Un saludo


----------



## nihilnovum (16 Jul 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos . Muy amables. Duda resuelta.


----------



## santia (16 Jul 2012)

Goomersindo dijo:


> Acabo de volver de Alemania y aproveche para comprar unas onzas de plata en una tienda que tenia ojeada por internet.
> Las onzas me las he traido en el equipaje de mano, eso si encapsuladas.
> Como os podeis imaginar, en los escaneres han cantado un poco, y en los dos controles que he tenido que pasar, me han pedido que sacara las "piezas metalicas redondas".
> Una vez explicado que son monedas de plata, no te ponen muchas pegas, pero de entrada se quedan un poco descolocados (y yo un poco acojonado, jejeje)
> ...



En la UE es legal. Otra cosa es el descoloque que comentas. Hay gente que, hasta ahora, ha pasado monedas de oro en equipaje de mano sin problemas desde varios países UE diferentes. Siempre totalizando la compra menos de 10.000 euros, para evitar la declaración obligatoria a partir de esa cantidad.

Hay algún país fuera de la UE que no lo permite.




Rafacoins dijo:


> Si gracias, lo he publicado en ese hilo pero de momento no he tenido suerte y por eso me plantee lo de ofrecerlo en algunas joyerias.
> De todos modos y en vista de lo que se comenta en este foro sobre el precio del oro, si la venta se demora casi mejor :



A nuestro nivel, mejor oro como seguro. 

Te recomiendo que, si puedes, lo conserves.




kikelon dijo:


> Pregunto por enésima ¿No hay forma de comprar oro anónimamente?
> Digamos que voy al andorrano y me calzo tres monedas de onza y pago a tocateja ¿se puede sin decir más que 'hola soy fulanito, quiero esto, toma, cóbrate'?
> Por cierto, ¿El Andorrano es directamente contactable en el foro?



Comprar oro de manera anónima:

- en tiendas en España ahora hasta 1.000 euros ó algo más, en algún caso; poca cosa; algunas te dicen que hasta 8.000 euros no hace falta identificación, pero luego no te permiten efectivo y te exigen transferencia bancaria …..; hasta hace pocos años se permitían 8.000 euros de manera anónima, en general

- en tiendas en Alemania hasta 15.000 euros, como te ha dicho Goldmaus; por ejemplo, pro aurum en Berlín, sin problemas; considera que si viajas allá con más de 10.000 euros tienes que declararlo

- en tiendas en Suiza ya hay cada vez más problemas para hacerlo; te permiten creo que hasta 15.000 francos suizos pero tienes que declarar si entras creo con más de 10.000 francos suizos; (francos, no euros); o sea, peor que en Alemania

- en las máquinas expendedoras de oro de Gold To Go (las más cercanas, en Portugal); en su día, hubo una en el Hotel Palace de Madrid

- en mano en efectivo con alguien; en los anteriores casos casi seguro que estás comprando oro; en este último caso, es probable que estés comprando oro; puede haber engaños; es recomendable llevar balanza y pie de rey

La siguiente opción “medio anónima” es comprarlo on-line en el extranjero (dentro de UE, no Suiza) en una tienda reconocida. No es mala opción tampoco.




mmm dijo:


> ¿Cómo véis la página Oro Direct para comprar oro? ¿Alguna experiencia positiva? La web parece bastante completa.



Oro Direct y Oro Express son serios. No vas a tener problemas.




Sauron1972 dijo:


> Juraría que el 0% de IVA en oro de inversión viene por una directiva de la UE, por lo que no podrían tocarlo



Es correcto.

Directiva 1998/80/CE del Consejo, de 12 de octubre de 1998, por la que se completa el sistema del impuesto sobre el valor añadido y se modifica la Directiva 77/388/CEE: régimen especial aplicable al oro [Diario Oficial L 281 de 17.10.1998].

IVA: régimen especial del oro

Por cierto, os habéis preguntado:

¿Por qué el oro de inversión está exento de IVA en la UE?

¿Y por qué justo lo hacen antes de la introducción del euro?

Curioso.




elbux dijo:


> Se que es un tema personal, pero siempre viene bien una pequeña ayuda.
> 
> El porcentaje sería 1/3 Oro 3/4 plata mas o menos.
> 
> ...




Mejor sólo oro, en mi opinión.

Porque el oro es el metal monetario por excelencia.


Valora Oro


----------



## Vidar (16 Jul 2012)

> - en mano en efectivo con alguien; en los anteriores casos casi seguro que estás comprando oro; en este último caso, es probable que estés comprando oro; puede haber engaños; es recomendable llevar balanza y pie de rey



Siempre es bueno tomar precauciones a la hora de hacer tratos con particulares, pero más que por que te cuelen una falsificación que sería algo improbable (midiendo,pesando y comparando) es por que te atraquen... aunque también te pueden atracar a la salida de una tienda de inversión.

En cualquier caso hay que decir que en este foro no hay noticias de estafas o atracos en las compraventas entre foreros.

Sólo hubo el caso de alguien que vendió por correo un soberano falso que compró en ebay y devolvió el dinero, creo recordar. 

Si ese soberano se hubiera vendido en mano, pesado, medido y comparado ni siquiera se hubiera dado el caso de venta fraudulenta.

.


----------



## michinato (17 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Siempre es bueno tomar precauciones a la hora de hacer tratos con particulares, pero más que por que te cuelen una falsificación que sería algo improbable (midiendo,pesando y comparando) es por que te atraquen... aunque también te pueden atracar a la salida de una tienda de inversión.
> 
> En cualquier caso hay que decir que en este foro no hay noticias de estafas o atracos en las compraventas entre foreros.
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo aun no he hecho ningun trato en mano, pero supongo que cuando quedas para una compra en el que va a haber intercambio de una cantidad importante de dinero, se hace en un sitio publico a una hora en la que habra gente alrededor, no en un callejon sordido a las 12 de la noche.

Los foreros que hayais realizado tratos en mano, ¿podeis comentar las mejores prácticas? (donde quedar, protocolos, etc.)


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Siempre es bueno tomar precauciones a la hora de hacer tratos con particulares, pero más que por que te cuelen una falsificación que sería algo improbable (midiendo,pesando y comparando) es por que te atraquen... aunque también te pueden atracar a la salida de una tienda de inversión.
> 
> En cualquier caso hay que decir que en este foro no hay noticias de estafas o atracos en las compraventas entre foreros.
> 
> ...



Ojo, que ese estafador tuvo colocadas las piezas por ebay y dejo un pufo a un monton de gente (aunque fuese fuera del foro) tal y como se comento. Existen (afortunadamente) foreros dignos de confianza aqui en el foro y poco a poco se va moviendo mas nuestro "circuito alternativo", pero debemos preocuparnos entre todos de mantener la confianza entre nosotros


----------



## Vidar (17 Jul 2012)

michinato dijo:


> Hombre, yo aun no he hecho ningun trato en mano, pero supongo que cuando quedas para una compra en el que va a haber intercambio de una cantidad importante de dinero, se hace en un sitio publico a una hora en la que habra gente alrededor, no en un callejon sordido a las 12 de la noche.
> 
> Los foreros que hayais realizado tratos en mano, ¿podeis comentar las mejores prácticas? (donde quedar, protocolos, etc.)



Como no, yo por ejemplo suelo quedar en la cafetería de algún hotel grande con parking, así voy del parking a la cafetería sin pisar la calle.

Llevo una báscula electrónica, un pequeño escalímetro para medir y una moneda mía igual a las que vaya a comprar para comparar.

Las monedas se comprueban muy rápido y el dinero lo preparo justo en billetes grandes para no dar un espectáculo contando.

Todo este proceso no dura ni lo que tardas en tomarte una caña.

Como seguridad con tu vendedor (o cliente) pues tienes sus mensajes y su móvil por si hubiera algún problema. 

Si es de este foro pues tienes el post de valoraciones para aumentar o disminuir su prestigio como vendedor o comprador, incluso para ser ayudado por el resto de foreros si hubiera alguna reclamación.

Yo de momento sólo me he encontrado gente legal y amable y espero seguir teniendo esa suerte.

No sé que más decirte... si quieres pregunta.

.


----------



## Vidar (17 Jul 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Ojo, que ese estafador tuvo colocadas las piezas por ebay y dejo un pufo a un monton de gente (aunque fuese fuera del foro) tal y como se comento. Existen (afortunadamente) foreros dignos de confianza aqui en el foro y poco a poco se va moviendo mas nuestro "circuito alternativo", pero debemos preocuparnos entre todos de mantener la confianza entre nosotros



Es que ojo con los soberanos, es una moneda que lleva siglos circulando y tiene falsificaciones. En aquel caso quiero recordar que era de 18K por lo que al pesarla ya cantaría, aparte de que tenía fallos en el diseño.

Exáctamente, hay que mantener la confianza en las compraventas entre foreros que de momento han ido muy bien. 

Quizá sea el mercado de metales preciosos entre particulares más grande de España y ofrece buenas oportunidades a pequeños inversores.

.


----------



## alvono (17 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Exáctamente, hay que mantener la confianza en las compraventas entre foreros que de momento han ido muy bien.
> 
> Quizá sea el mercado de metales preciosos entre particulares más grande de España y ofrece buenas oportunidades a pequeños inversores.



¿Pero te refieres a este hilo? Pq a parte de vendedores "profesionales" y mucha moneda de "colección" no se ve mucho movimiento la verdad


----------



## Chila (17 Jul 2012)

alvono dijo:


> ¿Pero te refieres a este hilo? Pq a parte de vendedores "profesionales" y mucha moneda de "colección" no se ve mucho movimiento la verdad



Yo lo que he comprado, todo ok.
Y a buenos precios.

Tened en cuenta que lso foreros que venden, y que tienen una reputación, lo que menos les interesa es perderla.


----------



## Vidar (17 Jul 2012)

alvono dijo:


> ¿Pero te refieres a este hilo? Pq a parte de vendedores "profesionales" y mucha moneda de "colección" no se ve mucho movimiento la verdad



yo te aseguro que he comprado onzas de oro de casi todos los tipos en este foro.

A lo mejor es que en el último mes y pico que llevas la gente prefiere conservar que vender por que ha estado barato pero va por épocas, ahora que si la onza pasa de 1300 puede que empiecen a salir algunas... Ojo avizor 

.


----------



## Avisil (24 Jul 2012)

Buenos días, acabo de aterrizar en esta página y en este foro, también en la novedad que para mí supone comprar oro y plata. La verdad es que para alguien profana en la materia como yo, resulta complicado empezar a ver con claridad qué es lo mejor que puedo hacer.
Mi idea es comprar un kilo (quizá medio) de oro y otro tanto de plata en lingotes. No sé si es una buena decisión o no. He visto que se puede comprar online en Alemania a precios buenos, pero ni idea de si es algo seguro. Probablemente tenga la posibilidad de viajar próximamente a Alemania... ¿Qué me aconsejáis? Os ruego que me deis vuestra opinión, sobre la cantidad sólo en lingotes y sobre la mejor forma y lugar donde poderlo adquirir.
Estoy muy perdida en este tema y necesito respuestas, seguro que todas me aportan algo.
Saludos y muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## fff (24 Jul 2012)

Avisil dijo:


> Buenos días, acabo de aterrizar en esta página y en este foro, también en la novedad que para mí supone comprar oro y plata. La verdad es que para alguien profana en la materia como yo, resulta complicado empezar a ver con claridad qué es lo mejor que puedo hacer.
> Mi idea es comprar un kilo (quizá medio) de oro y otro tanto de plata en lingotes. No sé si es una buena decisión o no. He visto que se puede comprar online en Alemania a precios buenos, pero ni idea de si es algo seguro. Probablemente tenga la posibilidad de viajar próximamente a Alemania... ¿Qué me aconsejáis? Os ruego que me deis vuestra opinión, sobre la cantidad sólo en lingotes y sobre la mejor forma y lugar donde poderlo adquirir.
> Estoy muy perdida en este tema y necesito respuestas, seguro que todas me aportan algo.
> Saludos y muchas gracias por adelantado.



Empieza a pensar por ti misma. Las opiniones son todas personales y no te tienen por que ir bien a ti. No hagas nada sin creer verdaderamente en ello, solo por que lo digan 4 personas de un foro. Lee e informate y aprende. No tengas prisa o solo cometeras mas fallos. Si tienes dudas, pregunta.
De momento todas tus dudas se resuelven leyendo mucho


----------



## Gouel (25 Jul 2012)

A ver, tengo una duda que no se si este será el mejor sitio para resolverla, pero pregunto.
Sale rentable comprar joyas de oro de 2º mano? En lugar de monedas y lingotes, comprar anillos y pulseras. 
Al fin y al cabo ahora proliferan las tiendas de compra venta de oro, y lo mismo sale a cuenta comprar en una de estas. Si, ya se que entonces no estará exenta de IVA, pero si el precio es bueno...

En fin, sinceramente, a los que entendéis de esto, es una gilipollez lo que planteo?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Jul 2012)

Gouel dijo:


> A ver, tengo una duda que no se si este será el mejor sitio para resolverla, pero pregunto.
> Sale rentable comprar joyas de oro de 2º mano? En lugar de monedas y lingotes, comprar anillos y pulseras.
> Al fin y al cabo ahora proliferan las tiendas de compra venta de oro, y lo mismo sale a cuenta comprar en una de estas. Si, ya se que entonces no estará exenta de IVA, pero si el precio es bueno...
> 
> En fin, sinceramente, a los que entendéis de esto, es una gilipollez lo que planteo?



Básicamente lo que planteas es comprar joyas de oro a las mismas tiendas a las que después le venderías el oro de las joyas a peso.

Yo diría que es difícil que hagas negocio, incluso si fuera oro "chatarra" el precio que te dan es inferior al que te cobran, pues imagínate con las joyas que tienen algo de premium.

Pero no me tienes que creer a mi, haz la prueba, pregunta el precio de cualquier joya y dile cuanto de darían en la misma tienda por su oro en peso.


----------



## Gouel (25 Jul 2012)

Gracias, entiendo lo que dices. Yo lo planteaba no para ganar dinero, si no para guardar algo de pasta en forma de oro por si las cosas se ponen feas, y como lo de las monedas no me atrae demasiado, pues había pensado en eso, al fin y digo yo que será mas barato comprar una joya en esas tiendas que en una "convencional", no? Hablo desde la ignorancia joyeristica total, por supuesto.


----------



## mabv1976 (25 Jul 2012)

El problema es que va a ser muy complicado que recuperes lo invertido en la manufacturación de la joya, como te dice "EstudianteTesorero" te va a salir más rentable de otra forma, lo más barato sería en modo lingote, pero si es grande te va a ser difícil venderlo por el precio y porque es difícil comprobar que el interior es oro.

Las monedas tienen la ventaja que son bastante más difíciles de falsificar y las hay pequeñas como de 1/4 oz. para que así las puedas vender mejor.

Date cuenta que a quien le vendas una joya usada sólo te lo va a valorar por el valor en peso del metal, no por el trabajo que llevó.. Le he hecho un pedido al andorrano de un lingote de 50 g. que se puede dividir en 50 pequeños lingotes de 1 g. y con el certificado de Valcambi, cuando me llegue te digo como son, pero creo que como garante de valor y si no te gustan las monedas puede ser una opción

Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Jul 2012)

Gouel dijo:


> Gracias, entiendo lo que dices. Yo lo planteaba no para ganar dinero, si no para guardar algo de pasta en forma de oro por si las cosas se ponen feas, y como lo de las monedas no me atrae demasiado, pues había pensado en eso, al fin y digo yo que será mas barato comprar una joya en esas tiendas que en una "convencional", no? Hablo desde la ignorancia joyeristica total, por supuesto.



Si lo que realmente quieres es tener alguna joya que te puedas poner, y lo de reserva de valor es secundario, pues supongo que mejor comprar una joya en un "compro oro" que en una joyeria. Pero excepto que lo que te guste es tener algún anillo o cadena de oro, lo mas sencillo y rentable son las monedas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Jul 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Le he hecho un pedido al andorrano de un lingote de 50 g. que se puede dividir en 50 pequeños lingotes de 1 g. y con el certificado de Valcambi, cuando me llegue te digo como son, pero creo que como garante de valor y si no te gustan las monedas puede ser una opción



Hace tiempo que me miro los combibar estos del Andorrano, y la principal duda es cuanto ocupa de espacio. A través de las fotos he visto que el de 50g es algo menor que una tarjeta de credito, pero que viene en un blister doble: una parte para el oro y otra para el certificado.

Cuando te llegue, podrias confirmarme si es como el de la foto y si las dos partes del blister se pueden doblar (para que ocupe solo como la mitad grande) sin estropear el blister?

(no se si me he explicado  )


----------



## mabv1976 (25 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Hace tiempo que me miro los combibar estos del Andorrano, y la principal duda es cuanto ocupa de espacio. A través de las fotos he visto que el de 50g es algo menor que una tarjeta de credito, pero que viene en un blister doble: una parte para el oro y otra para el certificado.
> 
> Cuando te llegue, podrias confirmarme si es como el de la foto y si las dos partes del blister se pueden doblar (para que ocupe solo como la mitad grande) sin estropear el blister?
> 
> (no se si me he explicado  )



Claro que si, de hecho yo tengo la misma duda, me he lanzado a la piscina porque parece fácilmente vendible sin ser moneda por el tamaño y el certificado Valcambi..hice el pedido el lunes con 500 Filarmónicas de plata, por lo que supongo que aún tardará unos días el pedido..


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Jul 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Claro que si, de hecho yo tengo la misma duda, me he lanzado a la piscina porque parece fácilmente vendible sin ser moneda por el tamaño y el certificado Valcambi..hice el pedido el lunes con 500 Filarmónicas de plata, por lo que supongo que aún tardará unos días el pedido..



Perfecto, muchas gracias. A mi lo que me atrae es tener algo de oro (alta densidad de valor) que sea divisible, por si tengo que bajar a comprar el pan y eso.

Por cierto, bonito pedido este de las 500 oz de plata ... :baba:


----------



## mabv1976 (26 Jul 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Perfecto, muchas gracias. A mi lo que me atrae es tener algo de oro (alta densidad de valor) que sea divisible, por si tengo que bajar a comprar el pan y eso.
> 
> Por cierto, bonito pedido este de las 500 oz de plata ... :baba:




Si verdad? seguramente no pase nada pero por si pasa...

yo estoy en esas, entre la crisis y las llamaradas solares es una buena excusa para iniciarnos en el mundillo...mi hermano pillará 500 Maple y estoy esperando a ver si baja la plata (que no parece) para hacerme con un paquete de Eagles a buen precio.. además me voy a México a ver que cazo por allí, tengo echado el ojo a las Libertad de plata y los 50 pesos de oro, ya te contaré...


----------



## fff (26 Jul 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> 50 pesos de oro, ya te contaré...



No te pilles los 50 pesos.. hay opciones más divisibles... los 50 pesos son gigantes


----------



## taipan (26 Jul 2012)

fff dijo:


> No te pilles los 50 pesos.. hay opciones más divisibles... los 50 pesos son gigantes



Serán gigantes, pero SON PRECIOSOS...  

Aprovecha y traete la nueva coleccion de plata de monedas mayas... que suerte que puedas ir en persona.


----------



## Vidar (26 Jul 2012)

fff dijo:


> No te pilles los 50 pesos.. hay opciones más divisibles... los 50 pesos son gigantes



no es para tanto, son 37.5 gr de oro puro y el resto protección de cobre que le hace envejecer mejor que las de 24K. 

De hecho tengo algunas con sesenta y pico años y parecen recien salidas de la mint.








.


----------



## duval81 (26 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> no es para tanto, son 37.5 gr de oro puro y el resto protección de cobre que le hace envejecer mejor que las de 24K.
> 
> De hecho tengo algunas con sesenta y pico años y parecen recien salidas de la mint.
> 
> ...



Que le pregunten a Holden que tal se vende esa moneda...


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Jul 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Que le pregunten a Holden que tal se vende esa moneda...



¿lo de holden no tuvo que ver más con el precio... o la antelación?

Yo no creo que esa moneda a un precio razonable tenga muchos más problemas para venderse que una bullion de 1 oz.


----------



## Vidar (27 Jul 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Que le pregunten a Holden que tal se vende esa moneda...



Lo de holden fue mítico,...

Sin embargo te aseguro que se han vendido más 50 pesos después, más rápido y sin tanto bombo. 

La clave es que en esa moneda no te van a pagar sobrespot o muy poco, pero a mí me parece una moneda muy decente para tener. 

Bonita, reconocida y resistente.

.


----------



## Vidar (27 Jul 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Que le pregunten a Holden que tal se vende esa moneda...



Me he estado repasando los hilos de holdem y al final pienso que fue un fallo de estrategia en la venta por su parte, lo voy a comentar a modo didáctico sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, por supuesto.

comenzó sacando a la venta un kruger, una eagle y la susodicha  en pack, a precio supongo que competitivo, hasta ahí correcto. 

Pero se desprendió de las dos golosas y dejó la de 50 pesos sóla, yo hubiera puesto el pack a la venta de manera indivisible a spot+1% y me había dejado de quebraderos de cabeza.

.


----------



## duval81 (27 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿lo de holden no tuvo que ver más con el precio... o la antelación?
> 
> Yo no creo que esa moneda a un precio razonable tenga muchos más problemas para venderse que una bullion de 1 oz.



Yo es que me registré cuando la coña ya estaba empezada, pero el caso es que fue mítico.

Supongo que estaría cara...

De todos modos al llevar una cantidad "rara" de oro tal vez sea un poco más pejiguera para venderse. Las de una onza, miras el spot y sabes rápidamente por dónde anda el precio.


----------



## Vidar (27 Jul 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Yo es que me registré cuando la coña ya estaba empezada, pero el caso es que fue mítico.
> 
> Supongo que estaría cara...
> 
> De todos modos al llevar una cantidad "rara" de oro tal vez sea un poco más pejiguera para venderse. Las de una onza, miras el spot y sabes rápidamente por dónde anda el precio.



Es una cantidad única y no proporcional a la onza, pero los soberanos y otras tampoco... si no nos queremos molestar en abrir el excel y operar los gramos y el spot tenemos al andorrano que calcula todas las monedas a spot en tiempo real 

Oro es oro sea una cook o un panda y los sobrespots exagerados pues quien quiera que los pague que no seré yo.


----------



## Jalapa (27 Jul 2012)

Pues es la unica hispana que cotiza en gold4ex 

Gold Rates

A mi me gustan, desde luego, mas que la philarmonica, por ejemplo, aunque no sea multiplo de onza.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Jul 2012)

Una preguntilla:

Acabo de hacer unos numerillos con las monedicas de oro y sus precios en internec (aprovechando ahora que el precio no se mueve). Resulta que las más baratas en alemania son los *ducados* y las *coronas* austríacas así en general. Hay algunos casos que son muy llamativos. 

Mi pregunta es *¿Qué pegas tienen estas monedas para que tengan esos precios?*

Especialmente las coronas.






Spoiler: El caso llamativo de las 10 coronas austríacas



A mí me suena a que algo tienen que tener, pero hay monedas de 1/10oz. aprox. a la venta por debajo de spot. Si alguien vive por alemania o quiere arriesgarse ahí dejo el link:

10 Kronen Österreich-Ungarn - Beutler Münzen und Edelmetalle

Según 24hgold, el spot en euros se ha parado en 42,35 €/g.
3,045 g de oro fino por 127€: un overspot de *-1,54%*

No me arriesgo, llamadme tonto si queréis, pero no creo que los de la tienda sean tontos perdíos cuando el overspot del formato de décimo de onza están entre el *10%* y el *12%*.


----------



## Rexter (29 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Una preguntilla:
> 
> Acabo de hacer unos numerillos con las monedicas de oro y sus precios en internec (aprovechando ahora que el precio no se mueve). Resulta que las más baratas en alemania son los *ducados* y las *coronas* austríacas así en general. Hay algunos casos que son muy llamativos.
> 
> ...



A lo mejor es que al no ser de 999 milésimas se vendan por debajo del Spot. Al menos cuando vendes te hacen eso, pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Jul 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Al menos cuando vendes te hacen eso



::
Los tres y pico gramos de las 10 coronas son su peso en oro fino, es decir, su contenido en oro puro, no de la aleación.


----------



## Vidar (29 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ::
> Los tres y pico gramos de las 10 coronas son su peso en oro fino, es decir, su contenido en oro puro, no de la aleación.



puede que al ser antiguas estén bastante estropeadas, incluso que hayan perdido material de los 3 y pico oficiales.

O que no hayan actualizado bien la web :rolleye:

No sé.


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 Jul 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> A lo mejor es que al no ser de 999 milésimas se vendan por debajo del Spot. Al menos cuando vendes te hacen eso, pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso.



Pero si fuera así, los krugerrands y los soberanos estarían también entre las más baratas (me refiero por supuesto euros/gramos de oro reales que contienen). Incluso ves en las web alemanas que los kruger están más caros que los nuggets y los maple leaf siendo estas últimas oro 999. 

Yo creo que se trata de un tema simplemente de demanda, los kruger y soberanos son muy reconocidos a nivel mundial y por lo tanto más líquidos que las otras monedas, y esa ventaja se paga a la hora de comprar con un ligero "premium" si me permitis decirlo así.


----------



## Vidar (29 Jul 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Pero si fuera así, los krugerrands y los soberanos estarían también entre las más baratas (me refiero por supuesto euros/gramos de oro reales que contienen). Incluso ves en las web alemanas que los kruger están más caros que los nuggets y los maple leaf siendo estas últimas oro 999.
> 
> Yo creo que se trata de un tema simplemente de demanda, los kruger y soberanos son muy reconocidos a nivel mundial y por lo tanto más líquidos que las otras monedas, y esa ventaja se paga a la hora de comprar con un ligero "premium" si me permitis decirlo así.



Es que una moneda .999 y otra .917 llevando la misma onza de oro la .999 es más débil. 

Algunos preferimos las aleadas, por ejemplo la britannia lleva un gramo de plata añadida a la onza de oro y eso vale más.

.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> puede que al ser antiguas estén bastante estropeadas, incluso que hayan perdido material de los 3 y pico oficiales.



Sí, podría ser eso para las 10 coronas. Precisamente por eso no me interesan.
No creo que una tienda online se olvide de actualizar precios...




j.w.pepper dijo:


> Yo creo que se trata de un tema simplemente de demanda, los kruger y soberanos son muy reconocidos a nivel mundial y por lo tanto más líquidos que las otras monedas, y esa ventaja se paga a la hora de comprar con un ligero "premium" si me permitis decirlo así.



Sí pero no creo que tenga una demanda muy inferior a las iberoaméricanas. De hecho las de 1 ducado son una de las pocas que aparecen en siberinvestor (Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Gold-Münze 1 Dukat Österreich 1915 (Nachprägung)). O sea, que tampoco es que solo las conozcan en su casa a la hora de comer. Además de que son dos tipos de moneda del mismo país, el de la _Wiener Philharmoniker_ para más inri.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Jul 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> No tienen ninguna pega. Básicamente que las monedas históricas que fueron de circulación se venden mas cercanas al spot porque no tienen el premium que cuesta acuñar bullion, distribuirlo, etc.
> 
> Luego están los soberanos que aun siendo moneda histórica tienen mas sobrespot por el gran interés que hay en esas monedas en el mercado anglosajón.



Yo pensaba que eso se lo repercutían a las del año actual... pero con todo lo que ha subido el oro me parece una pasada que se haga eso con monedas acuñadas hace 10 años... (por decir una cantidad)


----------



## Vidar (29 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Las monedas acuñadas por la Royal Mint están libres del Fisco en la pérfida albion; vease Soberanos y Britannias, etc.; cuando digo libres no me refiero al IVA por supuesto sino a las plusvalias en caso de venta.



Entonces estos ingleses son unos cachondos, prohibieron la circulación del billete de 500€ por que era muuy grande y lo usaban las mafias y tienen esas condiciones para sus monedas de oro... 1 britannia = 1393,50€ :8:

.


----------



## alvono (29 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Sí, podría ser eso para las 10 coronas. Precisamente por eso no me interesan.
> No creo que una tienda online se olvide de actualizar precios...



Pues ahora mismo diría que no están muy actualizados los precios, pq tienen las de 1/10oz (Maple Leaf, Eagle y kangaroo) a 124€ y _eso no puede ser mariateresa_ 8:

1/10 Unzen Goldmünzen - Beutler Münzen und Edelmetalle

De todas formas en las tiendas serias creo que los 10 kronen sí están por encima de spot


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Jul 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Pues ahora mismo diría que no están muy actualizados los precios, pq tienen las de 1/10oz (Maple Leaf, Eagle y kangaroo) a 124€ y _eso no puede ser mariateresa_ 8:
> 
> 1/10 Unzen Goldmünzen - Beutler Münzen und Edelmetalle
> 
> De todas formas en las tiendas serias creo que los 10 kronen sí están por encima de spot



No, las tienen a ese precio porque no tienen existencias. Es lo que dice el semaforito rojo:
_Zur Zeit nicht am Lager 
Actualmente no disponible​_Pero la que yo digo tiene los tres cuadraditos en verde.


Pero la pregunta que yo hago no es si están por encima o por debajo, sino porqué las monedas históricas austríacas tienen ese descuento en el overspot. El caso particular este de las 10 coronas es sólo algo llamativo y accesorio. Según los números que he hecho este finde con precios alemanes:

Las monedas de 1 oz están aprox. en el 4-5%, pues bien, las 100 coronas está en el 1.05%

Las monedas de 1/2 oz están aprox. en el 6-7%, pues bien los 4 ducados están en 2,57%

Las monedas de 1/4 oz están aprox. en el 8% (aunque aquí varía mucho más), pero la más baja vuelve a ser las 20 coronas con 1,40%

y así con todos los formatos, las monedas que tienen un premium más bajo son las monedas históricas austríacas. Por eso estoy preguntando.


----------



## alvono (29 Jul 2012)

Pondrán todos los cuadraditos vedes que quieran, pero no me creo que las vendan realmente a ese precio, ya que ahora mismo hay tiendas que ofrecen más por la recompra, por ejemplo:

10 Kronen :: Philoro EDELMETALLE GmbH - Österreich

Sobre el menor precio de las monedas históricas, creo que se debe a varios factores: su menor liquidez internacional (al ser más difícilmente reconocibles), su habitual peor estado de conservación (con lo que ello conlleva, tanto a nivel estético como de posible pérdida de oro) y su mayor coste de extracción del oro por ser aleaciones (con las krugerrand y cia este mayor coste se ignora pq a nadie se le ocurre fundirlas).


----------



## fff (29 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Las monedas acuñadas por la Royal Mint están libres del Fisco en la pérfida albion; vease Soberanos y Britannias, etc.; cuando digo libres no me refiero al IVA por supuesto sino a las plusvalias en caso de venta.



Aqui tenemos una de las cosas en las que se comprueba lacultura del oro, y de como un pais mira por sus ciudadanos. Esto permite _mejor _al ciudadano medio ahorrar en oro, en algo que realmente vale...



FoSz2 dijo:


> Pero la pregunta que yo hago no es si están por encima o por debajo, sino porqué las monedas históricas austríacas tienen ese descuento en el overspot. El caso particular este de las 10 coronas es sólo algo llamativo y accesorio. Según los números que he hecho este finde con
> 
> y así con todos los formatos, las monedas que tienen un premium más bajo son las monedas históricas austríacas. Por eso estoy preguntando.



Yo tengo una opinion formada. Ahorrar en Kgr es bueno, es una moneda de inversión y vas a lo que vas.
Ahorrar en una moneda histórica es mejor. Pagaras un premium similar (no estoy hablando de grandes premiums obviamente: *estoy descartando la moneda rara, que quede claro*). Y voy desde los soberanos a los 20 Francos, alfonsinas... Siempre valen un poco mas que el oro. Es moneda pequeña y muy bonita. Pero es verdad que te tiene que atraer la vertiente numismatica. Las coronas austriacas, 10, 20 100 coronas, y los 1 y 4 ducados son unas monedas muy bonitas... la mayoria de finales de los 70 creo (aunque con la fecha de 1915) y como los 50 pesos son las monedas con menor spread y por lo tanto menos comisiones. Yo creo que tambien son muy recomendables.


----------



## Ismael-f (30 Jul 2012)

Hola, estoy empezando a informarme para invertir en oro. No para especular sino para asegurar los pocos ahorros que tengo.

La idea es invertir unos 10.000€ en oro en un principio y guardarlo un buen tiempo, hasta que lo necesite o hasta que decida invertir un poco mas.
Tal como estan las cosas no me fio de dejarlo todo en el banco, y tenerlo en euros no soluciona nada si la economia se va a la mier++

La pregunta del millon es ¿que es mas seguro, fiable y sencillo? Comprar monedas o lingotes. La parte de coleccionismo o numismatica la dejamos de lado, ni tengo conocimientos ni tiempo ni dinero ni ganas

Y sea cual fuere la opcion, ¿como y donde comprarlo sin hacer el primo? He visto diferencias muy importantes de precio en monedas que a priori son la misma, entre unas tiendas y otras. 
¿como repartirlo? monedas o lingotes grandes o pequeñas? como se pierde menos? o se arriesga menos?

Bueno en cualquier caso gracias por la atencion y espero a la saviduria de los expertos 
Un saludo.


----------



## Vidar (30 Jul 2012)

Ismael-f dijo:


> Hola, estoy empezando a informarme para invertir en oro. No para especular sino para asegurar los pocos ahorros que tengo.
> 
> La idea es invertir unos 10.000€ en oro en un principio y guardarlo un buen tiempo, hasta que lo necesite o hasta que decida invertir un poco mas.
> Tal como estan las cosas no me fio de dejarlo todo en el banco, y tenerlo en euros no soluciona nada si la economia se va a la mier++
> ...



Pues puedes empezar a adquirir Sa*B*iduría leyendo el primer post de este hilo.

.


----------



## Manu14 (30 Jul 2012)

Sa*B*io consejo.
Salu2.


----------



## ivanbg (2 Ago 2012)

Después de leerme todos los hilos del foro solo tengo una cosa que decir: Muchas gracias a todos por la estupenda información que habéis proporcionado. Me ha quedado claro cuales son las mejores opciones para invertir en oro y plata 

+1000 a este hilo del foro :Aplauso:

Por cierto, me sumo a las recomendaciones de los otros foreros para comprar plata y oro: El Andorrano tiene unos precios excelentes, su trato es impecable y sus envíos están perfectamente controlados. En 1 semana he recibido mi pedido sin ningún problema.

+1000 para El Andorrano :Aplauso:

Me gustaria recomendar dos páginas que he encontrado en internet para estar mejor informado sobre el tema de los metales preciosos (las dos en ingles):

www.silverseek.com
www.silverinstitute.org

Me han servido bastante para introducirme en el tema


----------



## Rivero (2 Ago 2012)

Hola a todos, hace pocas semanas que leo este foro y me ha sido muy útil así que mi agradecimiento a todos los participantes.

Mis preguntas son básicamente dos:

la primera es sobre la empresa de Mike Maloney, Goldsilver.com, me gustaría saber si alguien tiene la experiencia de comprar oro o plata con ellos.

La segunda es si hay algún forero de Canarias que me pueda informar de su experiencia sobre las aduanas en las islas para el envio de estos metales. También si conociera alguna empresa que realice envíos a Canarias ya que por ejemplo el Andorrano no lo hace por algún problema con los Cabildos Insulares.

Saludos.


----------



## tresbolillo (3 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias a tod@s! Queria agradeceros la ayuda que habeis prestado con cada uno de vuestros comentarios y que durante varias semanas he estado leyendo para intentar empaparme de vuestros conocimientos. 
Espero que nos veamos a menudo por estos lares e intentar resolvernos las dudas (mas de vuestra parte hacia mi que al contrario de momento xD) 

un saludo!


----------



## Ismael-f (5 Ago 2012)

Muchas gracias Miaagv, ando leyendo lo que puedo, que no es mucho por falta de tiempo, pero aunque despacio algo voy aprendiendo.

Veo que por aqui se le da mucha importancia a la escritura, y en mi caso tendreis para artaros. Como soy de los que creen que lo importante es que se me entienda y eso suelo conseguirlo adelante a los que se quieran entretener con los despistes o el nivel de educacion de los demas.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Wolfpack (5 Ago 2012)

¿Cómo es que hace unos meses las Krugerrand de el Andorrano de varios años eran más baratas que las de 2012 y ahora los precios estám casi igualados? ¿Tiene alguna explicación lógica?

Gracias


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Ago 2012)

Wolfpack dijo:


> ¿Cómo es que hace unos meses las Krugerrand de el Andorrano de varios años eran más baratas que las de 2012 y ahora los precios estám casi igualados? ¿Tiene alguna explicación lógica?
> 
> Gracias



Puede que aquel stock lo haya adquirido en algún lote a un buen precio y que ahora se les hayan terminado. Mirate también las páginas alemanas, tienen los mejores precios en oro.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (18 Ago 2012)

No se si este es el mejor sitio para hacer una pregunta de forobodas pero como creo que varios joyeros se pasan por este hilo, pues busco su asesoramiento. El caso es que estoy planteandome comprar un anillo de pedida. Nunca he comprado nada de joyería y no tengo ni idea de cuanto puede costar. Por otros foros más visilleros dan a entender que hay que gastar un sueldo en el anillo de compromiso. :: Mi idea era gastar algo menos, unos 200€-300€ en un anillo de oro blanco con una pequeña piedra. ¿lo veis razonable? ¿Como veis esta página de cara para hacerme una idea? 
¿Un anillo de pocos quilates (9K-12K) se afea más rapidamente que algo de 18K o mayor pureza?


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Ago 2012)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> No se si este es el mejor sitio para hacer una pregunta de forobodas pero como creo que varios joyeros se pasan por este hilo, pues busco su asesoramiento. El caso es que estoy planteandome comprar un anillo de pedida. Nunca he comprado nada de joyería y no tengo ni idea de cuanto puede costar. Por otros foros más visilleros dan a entender que hay que gastar un sueldo en el anillo de compromiso. :: Mi idea era gastar algo menos, unos 200€-300€ en un anillo de oro blanco con una pequeña piedra. ¿lo veis razonable? ¿Como veis esta página de cara para hacerme una idea?
> ¿Un anillo de pocos quilates (9K-12K) se afea más rapidamente que algo de 18K o mayor pureza?



Empezando por la última pregunta, la respuesta es sí, el oro con menos kilates lleva en el mix menos oro y más plata y paladio en caso de ser oro blanco y más plata o cobre en caso de ser oro amarillo. La plata y el cobre oxidan cuando contactan con el aire, y por lo tanto la pieza se afeará. Una pieza de 18 kts con el tiempo si que afea un poquillo, casi es despreciable y con una adecuada limpieza vuelve a estar como siempre. Una joya de oro de 18kts digamos que es para toda la vida, si no te la mangan claro.

Respecto a la primera pregunta, ten en cuenta que el precio del oro fino - 24 kts - spot está ahora mismo a 42 euros el gramo aprox., todo ello sin impuestos, gastos de hechura, beneficios, costes de distribución. Posiblemente si buscas una pieza un poco consistente te tendrás que estirar algo más allá de los 300 euros, pero, si la ocasión lo requiere creo que vale la pena. Miralo también como una inversión. Te recomiendo que te patees muchas joyerías, no todas tienen los precios actualizados e igual encuentras alguna ganga. Exige que te muestren el contraste oficial que debe llevar la pieza. 

Saludos


----------



## fff (30 Ago 2012)

Rescato este comentario del otro hilo, que me parece interesante y queria dar mi opinion... y antes no pude ...

referente a los 8 escudos...



santia dijo:


> Esas monedas son una preciosidad pero....
> 
> - sólo tienes que comprar las monedas si te interesan a nivel numismático, no por su contenido en oro
> 
> ...



Evidentemente no son recomendadas para nadie que no le guste la historia y/o monedas, pero permitidme unos comentarios.

8 escudos hay de 2 tipos: las asequibles y las que no lo son.

No asequibles. Anteriores a Carlos III principalmente, su valor numismatico duplica el precio de su peso en oro. Por eso las llamare no asequibles, aunque puedes encontrar alguna por debajo de 2500. 
Cecas raras de C III, C IV y FVII. Algunas por sus rareza tienen un alto caché. No asequibles.

Asequibles. Carlos III, Carlos IV y Fernando VII. Cecas comunes. Si te cuestan a precio de oro es que no estan muy allá. Si te cuestan más valen más. Cuanto más 'bonita' esté la moneda, más vale, incluso de una ceca común. Una onza relativamente bonita -y corriente- te puede costar unos 200 euros más de su precio normal. Una onza más bonita te van a costar sus 24,3 gramos como 31,1: a precio de onza bullion. Cualquier precio que sobrepase eso estamos hablando de calidades altas y/o rarezas.

Para el novato la belleza de una moneda, que este bonita o no, sus calidades parecen subjetiva. Con tiempo y practica el ojo se entrena y se aprende. Aqui jugamos con lo de siempre: un numismatico honrado no te engañará y otro que se aproveche de ti, pues te pierde de cliente.

Evidentemente no es para todos los publicos pero tener un 8 escudos es algo que no tiene precio 

Falsificaciones... bueno, si, hay algunas de joyeria: se reconocen por estar inmaculadas, cosa harto dificil con una moneda de 200 años 
Tienen que dar el peso: 27 gramos

Insisto: novatos y no conocedore/no-guste-la-numismatica, alejarse.

PD: Hubo un tiempo en que los Krugerrands valian 50000 pesetas. Los 8 escudos comunes valian entonces el doble. Como diversificacion para los que tienen onzas bullion, a mi se me antojan muy recomendables. Es una moneda que siempre ha sido apreciada. Prefiero la moneda historica a la bullion siempre que el premium sea razonable. 
PD2: Los 8 escudos mal conservados tienden a fundirse con lo que poco a poco aumenta la rareza de los comunes...


----------



## duval81 (30 Ago 2012)

fff dijo:


> Rescato este comentario del otro hilo, que me parece interesante y queria dar mi opinion... y antes no pude ...
> 
> referente a los 8 escudos...
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. 2 ó 3 foreros se "abalanzaron" a decir que no eran recomendables, que si eran muy caros y demás.

Al precio que se los ofrecían, obviamente no eran unidades raras, y el precio era "normal" (creo recordar que apenas tenían premium). Por tanto a fin de cuentas eran monedas de oro.

Y permítanme la simpleza: "un 8 escudos, es un 8 escudos."


----------



## mosquin1 (30 Ago 2012)

Como veo que han seguido comentando sobre los 8 escudos confirmo que no me atrevi a comprar todas las que me ofrecieron, pero me quede con cuatro que si se puede y logro saber poner foto aqui asi lo hare para que opineis.


----------



## fff (30 Ago 2012)

mosquin1 dijo:


> Como veo que han seguido comentando sobre los 8 escudos confirmo que no me atrevi a comprar todas las que me ofrecieron, pero me quede con cuatro que si se puede y logro saber poner foto aqui asi lo hare para que opineis.



me encantara opinar sobre esas maravillas


----------



## gugueta (30 Ago 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> A ver si vemos las fotos.



A mí también me gustaría verlas.


----------



## mosquin1 (30 Ago 2012)

indicarme como puedo poner las imagenes que tengo escaneadas en el pc.
No tengo ni idea de como se hace


----------



## gugueta (30 Ago 2012)

Supongo que las tendrás que subir a un servidor para después enlazarla desde donde pone "insertar imagen".

Te pongo algunos:

Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing 
PhotoSled - Main Index 
http://www.***/ 
villagephotos.com - La mejor información y recursos sobre villagephotos. ¡Esta pagina está a la venta! 
Imagehost 
theimagehosting.com 
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket 
Subefotos.com - Comparte rápidamente tus fotos

Pero seguro que hay más.


----------



## mosquin1 (31 Ago 2012)

creo que lo logre

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos


----------



## mosquin1 (31 Ago 2012)

Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos


----------



## alvono (31 Ago 2012)

¿Sabéis si estos días ha pasado algo con las krugerrand nuevas? (tipo la noticia de hace unos meses). Pregunto pq estoy viendo hoy en varios proveedores que han puesto las krugerrand de 2012 más baratas que las circuladas de años anteriores y me parece un poco raro...


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

alvono dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si estos días ha pasado algo con las krugerrand nuevas? (tipo la noticia de hace unos meses). Pregunto pq estoy viendo hoy en varios proveedores que han puesto las krugerrand de 2012 más baratas que las circuladas de años anteriores y me parece un poco raro...



Yo también tengo curiosidad... andorrano también tiene las de 2012 algo mas baratas.

.


----------



## fff (31 Ago 2012)

Veo las fotos de los 8 escudos y me parece una compra fenomenal.
Es cierto que las de Carlos estan bastante 'gastadas', pero la de Fernando VII no esta mal, y sinceramente, la de Fernando VI me parece regalada. Esa moneda vale bastante mas.

Eso si, vete a un numismatico para que te diga si son buenas. Cuanto pesan?


----------



## el_andorrano (31 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo también tengo curiosidad... andorrano también tiene las de 2012 algo mas baratas.
> 
> .



Cuando el oro esta estable o subiendo, los krugerrands nuevos salen bien de precio porque el oro con el que se fabrican ya habia sido comprado antes a un precio igual o por debajo del actual.

Cuando el oro esta bajando lo que mas rapido se adapta es el mercado de segunda mano. Las Mint no se suelen adaptar a los precios actuales hasta que no se consolidan prefieren esperar a que el precio vuelva a su lugar anterior.


----------



## gugueta (31 Ago 2012)

mosquin1 dijo:


> Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos



A ver si las puedo poner directamente.

<a href="http://subefotos.com/ver/?d823f186b8adfbc6bc2c56539666ec2co.jpg" target="_blank"> <img src="http://thumbs.subefotos.com/d823f186b8adfbc6bc2c56539666ec2co.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://subefotos.com/ver/?2bb1eeb757a5373c505c79ef51ed0abdo.jpg" target="_blank"> <img src="http://thumbs.subefotos.com/2bb1eeb757a5373c505c79ef51ed0abdo.jpg" /></a>

Están preciosas. Gracias por enseñarlas.:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## mosquin1 (31 Ago 2012)

Gracias por vuestras opiniones, me quedo mas tranquilo por un lado y jodido por otro por no comprar las 12 si realmente eran buena compra.
Llamare a mi contacto para ver si todavia tiene el resto.
El peso de las cuatro es 107,60, al menos es lo que peso en la bascula de mi contacto-conocido (es un compro-oro).


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Cuando el oro esta estable o subiendo, los krugerrands nuevos salen bien de precio porque el oro con el que se fabrican ya habia sido comprado antes a un precio igual o por debajo del actual.
> 
> Cuando el oro esta bajando lo que mas rapido se adapta es el mercado de segunda mano. Las Mint no se suelen adaptar a los precios actuales hasta que no se consolidan prefieren esperar a que el precio vuelva a su lugar anterior.



Gracias por contestar. 

Pero esto que yo sepa es la primera vez que pasa, y sólo con los krugerrand.

Por que bastante más alcista estuvo el septiembre pasado y creo que estaban por encima de las de años variados su 1%.

No me queda demasiado claro el porqué de que no se vendan a su precio normal, si la rand refinery no actualiza precios mal negocio para ellos.

.


----------



## fff (31 Ago 2012)

mosquin1 dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras opiniones, me quedo mas tranquilo por un lado y jodido por otro por no comprar las 12 si realmente eran buena compra.
> Llamare a mi contacto para ver si todavia tiene el resto.
> El peso de las cuatro es 107,60, al menos es lo que peso en la bascula de mi contacto-conocido (es un compro-oro).



Vamos a ver...

La compra es buena. Las de Carlos yo diria que son buenas, y la de FVII tambien. EStan gastadas y su precio es ese.
La de FVI, me extraña que te la haya dado a ese precio, pues vale mas: vete a una numismatica y que te las certifiquen. Si es una copia (y viendola ahora me lo temo) su valor es unicamente el oro, sino, es un chollo.
El peso... sale a 26,75 gramos cada una pero no me vale. El peso es por moneda, y lo mas aproximado cada una a 27 mejor.


----------



## el_andorrano (31 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Gracias por contestar.
> 
> Pero esto que yo sepa es la primera vez que pasa, y sólo con los krugerrand.
> 
> ...



No me he explicado bien, cuando el oro esta subiendo las nuevas se venden a su precio "normal" las de segunda mano depende de la disponibilidad (en estos momentos muy escasa)

Si el oro baja las nuevas no se adaptan al precio hasta pasado unos dias en cambio las de segunda mano ( en un mercado "normal") se adaptan al momento mucho mas rapido.

Ahora mismo entre que no hay monedas circuladas y que el oro ha subido se puede ver un caso excepcional.

Un saludo


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> No me he explicado bien, cuando el oro esta subiendo las nuevas se venden a su precio "normal" las de segunda mano depende de la disponibilidad (en estos momentos muy escasa)
> 
> Si el oro baja las nuevas no se adaptan al precio hasta pasado unos dias en cambio las de segunda mano ( en un mercado "normal") se adaptan al momento mucho mas rapido.
> 
> ...



Sigo sin entender por que la rand refinery no actualiza los precios a los proveedores igual de rápido que lo hace una tienda para sus clientes ya que se puede hacer tanto instantáneo como por el gold fixing.

Es que no es muy lógico.

Gracias Andorrano.

.


----------



## el_andorrano (31 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Sigo sin entender por que la rand refinery no actualiza los precios a los proveedores igual de rápido que lo hace una tienda para sus clientes ya que se puede hacer tanto instantáneo como por el gold fixing.
> 
> Es que no es muy lógico.
> 
> ...



No es solo la rand refinery son todas aunque unas tardan mas que otras.

El tema esta en que han comprado oro a 1000 si sube a 1200 no hay problema actualizacion al segundo, si baja a 900 tardan en actualizar y hasta que no consolida esa zona no actualizan.

Logicamente es mucho mas complicado ya que supongo o quiero suponer que operan con cortos para cubrirse, con opciones sobre mineras y contratos a largo tiempo con productores y otras refinerias.

No te se dar la explicacion 100% ya que no trabajo en la rand refinery pero por experiencia eso es lo que suele pasar.

Para las circuladas sino hay existencias en el mercado sube el precio tanto de compra como de venta y al contrario si hay en abundancia.

No se si te lo aclaro mejor asi.

Un saludo


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> No es solo la rand refinery son todas aunque unas tardan mas que otras.
> 
> El tema esta en que han comprado oro a 1000 si sube a 1200 no hay problema actualizacion al segundo, si baja a 900 tardan en actualizar y hasta que no consolida esa zona no actualizan.
> 
> ...



Las gasolineras hacen lo mismo con las subidas y bajadas del petróleo, para subir instantáneo pero para bajar despacito.:rolleye:

Sigo sin verlo lógico por que si las mint hacen eso ahora no veo por que los dealers no aprovechan la ventaja de poder vender la moneda nueva por lo menos al mismo precio ya que tiene el plus de venida de fábrica nuevecita y obtener mejor beneficio.

La consecuencia si esto sigue así es que nadie comprará de otros años teniéndolas nuevas más económicas.

.


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

A ver si me podéis ayudar.

Viendo ayer la página de coininvestdirect.com y ver que tenían unos precios buenos, me registré e hice una prueba de pedido queriendo llegar a la página de forma de pago y ver que formas de pago tenían (paypal, tarjeta, etc)

Pues resulta que no había dicha página y acepta el pedido automáticamente, ellos piden luego una transferencia en 3 días sin haberte avisado antes.

Recibo un email de confirmación de pedido al momento y a continuación yo les respondo que se ha producido un error y que deben anular el pedido ya que estaba sólo viendo la operativa de la página para hacer un futuro pedido.

Dicen que por no sé que ley inglesa no lo pueden anular (pero tampoco enviármelo), que además he marcado una casilla de condiciones y que sin mandármelo me lo van a reclamar mediante una empresa de reclamación de cobros española.

Yo ya les he avisado de que soy insolvente y que mejor se dejen de líos. Por que si no me hacen la entrega no sé que me van a reclamar.

¿Que me podéis decir?

Gracias.

P.D.: Me dicen que una solución es pagarles el diferencial con su precio de recompra, abusivo también.

.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> A ver si me podéis ayudar.
> 
> Viendo ayer la página de coininvestdirect.com y ver que tenían unos precios buenos, me registré e hice una prueba de pedido queriendo llegar a la página de forma de pago y ver que formas de pago tenían (paypal, tarjeta, etc)
> 
> ...



Me ha sorprendido la historia, por lo del pago por payal, pero al consultar el FAQ he visto que indican claramente que solo aceptan transferencias:



> *Payment is required in the form of a bank transfer* into our account. You will find our account no. (for example IBAN and BIC) on our invoices. *We neither accept payment with Debit or Credit-Cards nor Paypal* and Western Union.



Es posible que tiren adelante, aun perdiendo dinero, porque en su negocio las ordenes anuladas es un tema serio. La decsion es muy personal pero si el diferencial son 50€ o menos de 100€, yo me comia el marron y aprendia del error, no vale a pena ni complicarse la vida ni cerrarse a puerta a esta tienda con buenos precios.


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido la historia, por lo del pago por payal, pero al consultar el FAQ he visto que indican claramente que solo aceptan transferencias:
> 
> Es posible que tiren adelante, aun perdiendo dinero, porque en su negocio las ordenes anuladas es un tema serio. La decsion es muy personal pero si el diferencial son 50€ o menos de 100€, yo me comia el marron y aprendia del error, no vale a pena ni complicarse la vida ni cerrarse a puerta a esta tienda con buenos precios.



Me piden 1700€ de diferencial de recompra. 

Pero no pueden tener una web donde das un email (que puede ser no registrado o temporal), un nombre y un teléfono y te metan un pedido irrevocable sin una confirmación de pago.

Ya están subiditos amenazándome por más que les digo que anulen el pedido desde el primer momento.

En principio les he dicho que no se molesten en reclamar por que no van a cobrar nada, que lo anulen y mejoren la seguridad de su web para sucesivas veces.

.


----------



## ivanbg (31 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Me piden 1700€ de diferencial de recompra.
> 
> Pero no pueden tener una web donde das un email (que puede ser no registrado o temporal), un nombre y un teléfono y te metan un pedido irrevocable sin una confirmación de pago.
> 
> ...



Parece que ya le ha pasado a más gente:

coininvestdirect.com cancelled order &bull; Main Discussion Forum &bull; 24Knews.com


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

la leche, me acabo de registrar con un 10minutemail y datos falsos, ¿les hago un pedido?

Esto no se sostiene por ningún lado. No confirman nada!! :8: pero si pillan a un pardillo y lo acojonan eso que se sacan.

.


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Parece que ya le ha pasado a más gente:
> 
> coininvestdirect.com cancelled order &bull; Main Discussion Forum &bull; 24Knews.com



Gracias por el link :Aplauso:

.


----------



## ivanbg (31 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Gracias por el link :Aplauso:
> 
> .



De nada!  Cuéntanos que tal te ha ido al final. Estaba pensado hacerles un pedido


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> De nada!  Cuéntanos que tal te ha ido al final. Estaba pensado hacerles un pedido



Si se lo puedes hacer y seguro que son serios, lo que no puede ser es que el procedimiento del pedido no te permita hacer un "scape" y de repente cuando crees que te pedirán una señal monetaria o algo, algún dato confirmado... ya tienes el pedido hecho :8:

Por ejemplo Andorrano pide una señal monetaria relevante, cosa que me parece perfecta, y ya queda de verdad confirmado el pedido.

Estos te confirman el pedido a traición y luego te piden por la malas el dinero, seas tú o un perfil falso.

.


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> De nada!  Cuéntanos que tal te ha ido al final. Estaba pensado hacerles un pedido



Yo he pensado en no hacerles ni caso. Ya les he avisado por activa y por pasiva que su web produce pedidos erróneos al no dejar hacer simulaciones y lo mío era tal. 

Creo que incluso me podría defender llegado a mayores, es que no tienen ni una prueba de si mi identidad es verdadera o una suplantación.


Además soy insolvente y no tengo antecedentes, no creo que manden a Alcalá-Meco  por la Ley inglesa del comercio a distancia del 2000, ni que manden unos bobbys de Gibraltar a detenerme.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Ago 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Me piden 1700€ de diferencial de recompra.
> 
> Pero no pueden tener una web donde das un email (que puede ser no registrado o temporal), un nombre y un teléfono y te metan un pedido irrevocable sin una confirmación de pago.
> 
> ...



Estaba pensando en una oz de oro... :ouch: ... Si hablamos de 1700€ de diferencial ya veo que el problema es que no quieren renunciar a un pedido tan jugoso. Liate a manta a a cabeza y no les contestes mas, a partir de ahora burofax y abogado, pero sospecho que ŀo dejaran correr.

Otro dia, para hacer pruebas, compra una sola onza.... :Baile:


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Estaba pensando en una oz de oro... :ouch: ... Si hablamos de 1700€ de diferencial ya veo que el problema es que no quieren renunciar a un pedido tan jugoso. Liate a manta a a cabeza y no les contestes mas, a partir de ahora burofax y abogado, pero sospecho que ŀo dejaran correr.
> 
> Otro dia, para hacer pruebas, compra una sola onza.... :Baile:



ya que era ficticio empecé pidiendo 60 oz. pero sólo me dejaban hasta 50000€ diários, así que para que vinieran en tubos justos redondeé a 30.

Que bonito es soñar! 

Pero es que nunca me ha pasado en una tienda online ni china, ni americana... que te confirmen el pedido con un email de hotmail, un nombre y un teléfono.

Les pueden hacer mil putadas....

.


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Joder, está bien saberlo.
> Las prueban con una oncita y vale.
> 
> Que acabe bien, o que no den señales de vida.



Tienes toda la razón que las pruebas con gaseosa, pero aunque lo hubiera hecho con una onza me hubiera sentido engañado igual ya que con los portes ya no estaría bien de precio y hubiera cancelado si te lo permitieran.

El problema es que llegado al punto que das la dirección de envío ya queda el pedido confirmado e irrevocable, no hay un último paso de forma de pago o un aviso de escape.

.


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Y si no, que se preparen para un ataque indiscriminado de pedidos de 30 onzas con identidades falsas.
> 
> (Yo siempre escribo desde un cibercafé distinto, por lo de la IP y eso).



Si me tocan la moral no te digo que no, de hecho ya he comprobado que se puede uno registrar con un 10minutemail.

Pero espero que desistan por que no quiero ser tan ******* aunque creo que ellos no son tan inocentes y hay mala fe.

.


----------



## alvono (31 Ago 2012)

Creo que es habitual en las tiendas de venta de oro que una vez te envían la factura el pedido es irrevocable, y coininvestdirect son tan eficientes que te mandan la factura al instante. Yo les he hecho unas cuantas compras y me parece que ofrecen un servicio excelente, no creo que sea justo putearlos por un fallo que has tenido tú (por no leerte las condiciones de venta y por utilizar tus datos reales para una prueba).
En cuanto a que te denuncien y tal no creo que lleguen a ese extremo pq siempre podrías defender que otro metió tus datos, pero ya puedes ir olvidándote de comprar oro en alemania pq vas a ir directo a la lista negra... 
Por otro lado, ahora mismo el precio de recompra de las krugers es de casi 1360€ y supongo que pillaste la oferta de 1357€, podrías intentar "revenderles" su propio pedido xD


----------



## BaNGo (31 Ago 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Creo que es habitual en las tiendas de venta de oro que una vez te envían la factura el pedido es irrevocable, y coininvestdirect son tan eficientes que te mandan la factura al instante. Yo les he hecho unas cuantas compras y me parece que ofrecen un servicio excelente, no creo que sea justo putearlos por un fallo que has tenido tú (por no leerte las condiciones de venta y por utilizar tus datos reales para una prueba).
> En cuanto a que te denuncien y tal no creo que lleguen a ese extremo pq siempre podrías defender que otro metió tus datos, pero ya puedes ir olvidándote de comprar oro en alemania pq vas a ir directo a la lista negra...
> Por otro lado, ahora mismo el precio de recompra de las krugers es de casi 1360€ y supongo que pillaste la oferta de 1357€, podrías intentar "revenderles" su propio pedido xD



No, si todavía Vidar va a poder hacer negocio!


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Creo que es habitual en las tiendas de venta de oro que una vez te envían la factura el pedido es irrevocable, y coininvestdirect son tan eficientes que te mandan la factura al instante. Yo les he hecho unas cuantas compras y me parece que ofrecen un servicio excelente, no creo que sea justo putearlos por un fallo que has tenido tú (por no leerte las condiciones de venta y por utilizar tus datos reales para una prueba).
> En cuanto a que te denuncien y tal no creo que lleguen a ese extremo pq siempre podrías defender que otro metió tus datos, pero ya puedes ir olvidándote de comprar oro en alemania pq vas a ir directo a la lista negra...
> Por otro lado, ahora mismo el precio de recompra de las krugers es de casi 1360€ y supongo que pillaste la oferta de 1357€, podrías intentar "revenderles" su propio pedido xD



Me ofrecen recomprarlo a 1300€ justos, son unos piratas y quieren sólo ver si pueden sacar algo.

En cuanto a la lista negra, pues bueno... tengo otros nombres, emails, teléfonos y direcciones, por que si su registro es de risa no quiero imaginar su blacklist.

.


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

> The conventional solution is that you pay the difference between the selling price and the buy-back price:
> 
> 1300*30=39,000.00, €40,710.00 – 39,000.00= €1710. Please pay the amount of €1,710.00 to follow the industry standard.





> Dear Sir,
> 
> I just want to mention that we fully comply with all IT checks that the Sates is asking from us and your account and order is fully traceable.
> 
> ...






> repurchase current price is € 1,356.96.
> 
> I am willing to transfer to € 0.04 * 30 = 0.12 € to cancel the order.
> 
> and no more.




Yo es que también soy un cachondo, como ellos.

.


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> No, si todavía Vidar va a poder hacer negocio!



Negocio ninguno, para poder ganar 600€ con esta subida tendría que cancelar otra inversión y me costaría más.

.


----------



## kapandji (1 Sep 2012)

os hago una pregunta.
ultimamente he visto monedas que vienen en lugar de en sus capsulas originales, en cápsulas que ponen "FABULOUS 12 SILVER COLLECTION" con estrellitas. alguno sabe de qué va esto?
un saludo


----------



## Goomersindo (1 Sep 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> os hago una pregunta.
> ultimamente he visto monedas que vienen en lugar de en sus capsulas originales, en cápsulas que ponen "FABULOUS 12 SILVER COLLECTION" con estrellitas. alguno sabe de qué va esto?
> un saludo



Me uno a la pregunta.
Por lo que he visto por hinterné, es algun tipo de recopilacion anual de 12 monedas de plata de todo el mundo. Incluso llevan certificado, aunque no tengo ni idea de quien emite las colecciones.
En principio lo venden como un conjunto de las 12 mejores o mas valoradas monedas de plata del mundo, aunque he visto que algunos años incluyen los Karlillos :XX::XX::XX:

A ver si alguien nos puede dar mas informacion de este tema


----------



## Vidar (1 Sep 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> os hago una pregunta.
> ultimamente he visto monedas que vienen en lugar de en sus capsulas originales, en cápsulas que ponen "FABULOUS 12 SILVER COLLECTION" con estrellitas. alguno sabe de qué va esto?
> un saludo



Por lo que veo ha cogido algún despabilado ha comprado monedas bullion de plata las ha metido en cápsulas quadrum, estas en una caja VOLTERRA TRIO y lo quiere vender como si tuviera valor numismático pidiendo por ello 800 €.

Eso te lo puedes hacer tú si quieres comprándolo todo por separado y mucho más barato. 

...Lo único que las estrellitas habrá que hacerlas con purpurina :rolleye:

.


----------



## Quinto (2 Sep 2012)

Recuerdo haber leido en un post que una de las primeras cosas que se tiene que tener claro cuando se compra oro o plata es como y donde se va vender. He buscado en el foro y encuentro poca información al respecto para contestar algunas dudas referentes sobre todo a los aspectos fiscales de la operación de venta. Agradecería si me las pudierais aclarar.

¿Hace falta factura de compra para hacer una venta?

¿Hay que hacer algún tipo de declaración de plusvalias o algún otro tipo de declaración fiscal?

Teniendo en cuenta que la plata paga IVA y a efectos de calcular la plusvalia.¿El precio de compra es con o sin IVA?

¿Tiene sentido vender en otro pais de la UE?

Gracias de antemano por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## ProfePaco (2 Sep 2012)

Me estoy planteando comprar una moneda de plata de un kilo, harto ya de guardar filarmónicas.

Pero no sé si a la hora de venderla será un problema su alto valor, o el miedo del comprador a que sea falsificada.

¿qué opináis?

¿Alguna recomendación sobre monedas de un kilo?


----------



## Eldenegro (2 Sep 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Me estoy planteando comprar una moneda de plata de un kilo, harto ya de guardar filarmónicas.
> 
> Pero no sé si a la hora de venderla será un problema su alto valor, o el miedo del comprador a que sea falsificada.
> 
> ...



Ya puestos busquese una moneda de verdad 

Cook Islands Silver Bullion Coin (5kg) 999/1000 za 111187 K

Para vender cualquier moneda, hay que ver los contactos que tiene cada persona, o ir a sitios de compra/venta a ver cuanto se saca. Yo he visto compro oros ofreciendo comprar plata a 0.25 euros el gramo (7.78 euros la onza)

Una moneda de una onza es mas liquida puesto que requiere un desembolso menor y tiene mas publico objetivo, pero para una gran inversion un monedaco puede ser tentador.

Personalmente, la unica moneda de 1 kg que llegaria a plantearme para la coleccion seria la del calendario azteca :baba:


----------



## Vidar (2 Sep 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Vidar, ¿ha habido novedades con la compra de las 30 onzas?



No me han vuelto a decir nada, supongo que por que ha estado el fin de semana por medio.

A ver que dicen mañana de mi generosa oferta ::

.


----------



## Vidar (2 Sep 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Me estoy planteando comprar una moneda de plata de un kilo, harto ya de guardar filarmónicas.
> 
> Pero no sé si a la hora de venderla será un problema su alto valor, o el miedo del comprador a que sea falsificada.
> 
> ...



Yo pienso que son armatostes, mejor alguna onza de oro... o media, que ese pedrusco.

.


----------



## ProfePaco (2 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo pienso que son armatostes, mejor alguna onza de oro... o media, que ese pedrusco.
> 
> .



De oro ya tengo. Ahora estoy con la plata.

Lo que pasa que tanta monedita de plata ya me aburre, por eso estoy estudiando comprar algo más grande. Pero para luego poder venderlo.


----------



## mk73 (2 Sep 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> De oro ya tengo. Ahora estoy con la plata.
> 
> Lo que pasa que tanta monedita de plata ya me aburre, por eso estoy estudiando comprar algo más grande. Pero para luego poder venderlo.




si te compras un monedón de esos de 1kg por coleccion, o hasta por capricho pues bien. Allá tú.
Si miras de luego venderla, se venden muy mal y te vas a repentir de haberla comprado. 
Como han dicho aqui, mejor las de 1 oz. Tienen mucha más aceptación y un fuerte potencial de compradores.

Y si miras para el oro, pues siempre piezas pequeñas tipo napoleones, soberanos... 
si vas a las oz de oro pues ocurre igual que para las de 1kg de plata. El potencial de posibles compradores se reduce muchisimo.


----------



## Vidar (2 Sep 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> si te compras un monedón de esos de 1kg por coleccion, o hasta por capricho pues bien. Allá tú.
> Si miras de luego venderla, se venden muy mal y te vas a repentir de haberla comprado.
> Como han dicho aqui, mejor las de 1 oz. Tienen mucha más aceptación y un fuerte potencial de compradores.
> 
> ...



Eso lo dirás tú, la mayoría de la gente que compra oro compra onzas por que es la medida estándar. 

Lo demás son chucherías y "quieroynopuedos"

.


----------



## fff (2 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Eso lo dirás tú, la mayoría de la gente que compra oro compra onzas por que es la medida estándar.
> 
> Lo demás son chucherías y "quieroynopuedos"
> 
> .



Siguiendo con la regla lo mejor es diversificar... pero a la hora de vender, si subiera mucho el oro, yo tambien creo que son más manejable 4 soberanos que 1 onza... y más si tenemos a los gobiernos poniendo límites :fiufiu:


----------



## Vidar (2 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Siguiendo con la regla lo mejor es diversificar... pero a la hora de vender, si subiera mucho el oro, yo tambien creo que son más manejable 4 soberanos que 1 onza... y más si tenemos a los gobiernos poniendo límites :fiufiu:



No estoy de acuerdo, la gente que compra oro quiere proteger patrimonios no la propina de papá y con monedas pequeñas no vale.

Y si hablamos de tiendas no tienes más que ver que cotizan las onzas, las fracciones muchas las engloban.

.


----------



## Señor Conservador (2 Sep 2012)

Me he enamorado de esa Moneda/Lingote de 5Kg.
Pues yo la primera inversion en plata me compre un lingote de 1 Kilo Heraeus y en la misma tienda te lo recompran, eso si con su margen.
Con el oro tambien, mi primera inverjion fue 1 lingote de 100gr.
Si ya tienes moneditas pasate a toxos q brillen q molan q te cagas.


----------



## fff (2 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, la gente que compra oro quiere proteger patrimonios no la propina de papá y con monedas pequeñas no vale.
> 
> Y si hablamos de tiendas no tienes más que ver que cotizan las onzas, las fracciones muchas las engloban.
> 
> .



Sí, si hablamos de mucho dinero te doy la razón. Pero si hablamos de un patriomonio más bien corriente... una moneda de cuarto de onza pasa mucho más "desapercibida" -cuando se quiera vender, no ahora - y creo que no le faltarán compradores. Ciertamente cotiza la onza como medida standard, pero al final lo que manda es el gramo

Pero bueno, eso es sólo mi opinión


----------



## Vidar (2 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Sí, si hablamos de mucho dinero te doy la razón. Pero si hablamos de un patriomonio más bien corriente... una moneda de cuarto de onza pasa mucho más "desapercibida" -cuando se quiera vender, no ahora - y creo que no le faltarán compradores. Ciertamente cotiza la onza como medida standard, pero al final lo que manda es el gramo
> 
> Pero bueno, eso es sólo mi opinión



si hablamos de dar salida en una venta callejera si que será más cómodo llevar un sovereign que 10 oz de plata, pero si hablamos de recuperar liquidez de verdad hablamos de viajes a munters y no vas a ir allí por un napoleón.

.


----------



## taipan (2 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Sí, si hablamos de mucho dinero te doy la razón. Pero si hablamos de un patriomonio más bien corriente... una moneda de cuarto de onza pasa mucho más "desapercibida" -cuando se quiera vender, no ahora - y creo que no le faltarán compradores. Ciertamente cotiza la onza como medida standard, pero al final lo que manda es el gramo
> 
> Pero bueno, eso es sólo mi opinión




Pues yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. Años atras empecé con alguna onza pero despues entendí que a la hora de darles salida sería mas discreto en fracciones más pequeñas (me pasé a las alfonsinas y medios soberanos) y estoy la mar de contento.

Eso sí, las onzas imponen más, eso no hay que dudarlo...


----------



## Vidar (2 Sep 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Pues yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. Años atras empecé con alguna onza pero despues entendí que a la hora de darles salida sería mas discreto en fracciones más pequeñas (me pasé a las alfonsinas y medios soberanos) y estoy la mar de contento.
> 
> Eso sí, las onzas imponen más, eso no hay que dudarlo...



Tampoco me hagais mucho caso, pero yo al igual que no veo la inversión en plata no veo razón para ahorrar en fracciones, por que por salida además las onzas tienen una demanda excelente.

.


----------



## mk73 (2 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Tampoco me hagais mucho caso, pero yo al igual que no veo la inversión en plata no veo razón para ahorrar en fracciones, por que por salida además las onzas tienen una demanda excelente.
> 
> 
> tranquilo, que no te hacemos caso.


----------



## taipan (2 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Tampoco me hagais mucho caso, pero yo al igual que no veo la inversión en plata no veo razón para ahorrar en fracciones, por que por salida además las onzas tienen una demanda excelente.
> 
> .



No te falta razón, Vidar. Las onzas tienen demanda, no cabe duda. La idea de diversificar los ahorros en oro entre onzas y fracciones es (según mi opinion personal) es que en un momento dado puede ser mas rápido encontrar comprador para fracciones que para onzas enteras (por el desembolso economico fundamentalmente).

Es una simple estrategia de inversión... o de desinversión, mas bien.


----------



## Vidar (2 Sep 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Trate de no ver la inversión en plata cuando la onza cotice a 1500 Pavos; más que nada, porque le provocará _"dolor interno agudo"_ y tendencia a autoinsultarse.



perdona que me ría, pero cuando la plata esté a 1500$ su hermanito mayor (que es lo que yo estaré) no se a cuanto andará.


Recuerda que todo el movimiento especulativo de la plata no es más que por la falta de oro, y que además tiene peores propiedades como reserva de valor.

.


----------



## warezz (2 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Recuerda que todo el movimiento especulativo de la plata no es más que por la falta oro, y que además tiene peores propiedades como reserva de valor.
> 
> .



Madre del amor hermoso, vuelve a leer lo que acabas de decir. De acuerdo que no hay mucho oro y plata tampoco pero, recuerda que la plata es muchooooo más importante en el día día que el oro. Más del 40% de la plata extraida no se podrá recuperar nunca.
Movimiento especulativo en la plata, entiendo que quieres decir que la tienen contenida....


----------



## Vidar (2 Sep 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> tranquilo, que no te hacemos caso.



tu opinión de las minimonedas tampoco me convence mucho...

.


----------



## Vidar (2 Sep 2012)

warezz dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso, vuelve a leer lo que acabas de decir. De acuerdo que no hay mucho oro y plata tampoco pero, recuerda que la plata es muchooooo más importante en el día día que el oro. Más del 40% de la plata extraida no se podrá recuperar nunca.
> Movimiento especulativo en la plata, entiendo que quieres decir que la tienen contenida....



Precísamente por ser metal industrial no es válida como moneda, ni como divisa, ni la almacenan los bancos centrales, ni va a ser considerada TIER1.

Tampoco tiene las propiedades idóneas del oro como reserva de valor, sobre todo por que ocupa demasiado y no es indestructible.

Estas son mis razones para decir lo que digo.

.


----------



## warezz (2 Sep 2012)

Pero te olvidas de una cosa muy importante, en el 2030 si no abren nuevas minas que sean rentables no abrá plata ni para nosotros ni para la industria.
Imagina a apple sin poder comprar plata seguro que se pone muy nerviosa..
Claro que los bancos centrales occidentales no la almacenan, los asiaticos si. Si aprueban este año los chinos la plata como parte de sus reservas oficiales ya veras cómo la consideran cómo moneda y reserva de valor.


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

warezz dijo:


> Pero te olvidas de una cosa muy importante, en el 2030 si no abren nuevas minas que sean rentables no abrá plata ni para nosotros ni para la industria.
> Imagina a apple sin poder comprar plata seguro que se pone muy nerviosa..
> Claro que los bancos centrales occidentales no la almacenan, los asiaticos si. Si aprueban este año los chinos la plata como parte de sus reservas oficiales ya veras cómo la consideran cómo moneda y reserva de valor.



Que tampoco odio la plata, eh? :: Mucho mejor plata que papeles, pero ahora mismo mi inversión en metales es exclusivamente en oro por lo antes mencionado.

.


----------



## yazminwse (3 Sep 2012)

Hola este foro se ve super interesante ,espero poder seguir en contacto con ustedes.
Saludos


----------



## Sauron1972 (3 Sep 2012)

Pregunta inocente cuasi-estadística: ¿Y todo el mundo descartáis que se vuelva a pagar con oro y/o plata?


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

Sauron1972 dijo:


> Pregunta inocente cuasi-estadística: ¿Y todo el mundo descartáis que se vuelva a pagar con oro y/o plata?



Si llegamos a lo siguiente:



Disolvente dijo:


> ¿ Podéis imaginar que los precios se doblaran cada 15 horas ?



Sólo quedarían los metales y el trueque.

.


----------



## ivanbg (3 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Si llegamos a lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que buena tabla... :Aplauso: La verdad es que asusta un poco aunque tenga metales....


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Que buena tabla... :Aplauso: La verdad es que asusta un poco aunque tenga metales....



Es del forero disolvente, en el hilo del oro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/310300-oro-hilo-oficial-vii-121.html

.


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

Retomando mi problemilla con coininvestdirect deciros que al final han anulado el pedido.

Pero por lo menos me han mandado 20 emails amenazando con recobradores en España, tribunales en UK :8:, ofreciendome recompras abusivas, oferta de reducción del pedido previa transferencia (como para fiarse)...

En mi opinión el pedido web es traicionero en su confirmación y sus métodos de obtención de pago torticeros.

.


----------



## fff (3 Sep 2012)

Me alegro por tu resolucion. Hace tiempo les compre y me paso lo contrario, cuando crei que habia cerrado precio y pedido, todavia quedaba otro paso. Afortunadamente me bajo un poquitin el precio, pero no me parecio que fuera claro clarisimo. La otra opcion es no te compliques, les llamas y les dices que quieres hacer el pedido online.


----------



## mabv1976 (3 Sep 2012)

Ni caso

Al no haber envío de mercanía no hay transacción, no te preocupes porque no te pueden reclamar nada. Bueno, pueden pero perderían tiempo y dinero.


Saludos


----------



## ivanbg (3 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Retomando mi problemilla con coininvestdirect deciros que al final han anulado el pedido.
> 
> Pero por lo menos me han mandado 20 emails amenazando con recobradores en España, tribunales en UK :8:, ofreciendome recompras abusivas, oferta de reducción del pedido previa transferencia (como para fiarse)...
> 
> ...



Buenas noticias entonces :Aplauso:


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Me alegro por tu resolucion. Hace tiempo les compre y me paso lo contrario, cuando crei que habia cerrado precio y pedido, todavia quedaba otro paso. Afortunadamente me bajo un poquitin el precio, pero no me parecio que fuera claro clarisimo. La otra opcion es no te compliques, les llamas y les dices que quieres hacer el pedido online.



El problema como repito es que empiezas a hacer una simulación, como en cualquier comercio online, con un email de hotmail sin registrar, un nombre, teléfono y dirección que pueden ser falsos te dejan el pedido confirmado e irrevocable. 

Te podían pedir una señal mediante tarjeta o cualquier cosa para confirmar datos pero se ve que su técnica es tener el máximo de pedidos y si es fruto de una simulación como sería normal en cualquier web presionar mediante email.



mabv1976 dijo:


> Ni caso
> 
> Al no haber envío de mercanía no hay transacción, no te preocupes porque no te pueden reclamar nada. Bueno, pueden pero perderían tiempo y dinero.
> 
> Saludos



Ellos se basan en la ley de comercio de distancia del año 2000 de UK, que hace los pedidos irrevocables y me parecería bien si hubiera una confirmación formal del pedido en la web.

Su base jurídica era que aunque no entreguen la mercancía ellos la tienen apartada en una cámara de seguridad con su correspondiente coste diario de estocaje y no podían anular el pedido, hasta que lo han anulado  

.


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Me alegro de que se te arreglase, pero ha sido culpa tuya. Las condiciones están clarísimas y te dicen que te las leas. También está muy claro que no hay gastos de envío, con lo que con llenar el carro sabes exactamente el precio.
> 
> Lo único que me choca es que el negocio parece estar en Londres, pero todo se hace desde Alemania.



A lo mejor he pecado de inocente, por que en la vida he podido comprar nada por internet sin hacer una confirmación final de forma de pago y he comprado en China, Hong Kong, EE.UU. y UK.

Creo que lo solucionarían pidiendo una señal para confirmación de pedido, aunque fuera un 1% y no que te salte de golpe "pedido confirmado haga una transferencia en los próximos 3 días", o una pantalla final de confirmación de si pasa al siguiente paso confirmará el pedido y lo tendrá que pagar de tal manera, joder que hasta pizza hut lo tiene así...... Eso no les producirá más que pedidos en falso, pero si mediante presión alguno pica pues eso que se llevan.

.


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Como te digo, todo en la web está muy claro, y a mí me llamó la atención eso de no tener segundas oportunidades, tal y como comentas. Te doy la razón en que es chocante, tal vez por eso tienen la sede en Londres, para poder hacer eso, como apunta el coforero. Pero serios, competitivos y eficientes, 100%. Ya te digo, que me alegro se te arreglase el problema y a ver si te arreglas con ellos.



Competitivos son mucho y eficientes y serios no lo dudo. 

Seguramente les pida más adelante y animo a los demás a hacerlo, pero sabiendo este truco que tienen.

.


----------



## Gobbo (3 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> En mi opinión el pedido web es traicionero en su confirmación y sus métodos de obtención de pago torticeros.
> 
> .



Pues en mi opinión en las compras que les he hecho dejan bien claro desde qué punto el pedido está confirmado.
De hecho, te hacen pulsar un par de checkings confirmando que has entendido todo antes de pulsar el botón de OK.

Con respecto a la forma de pago está clarísima en el apartado "Terms & Conditions" que te hacen firmar que has leído.
Otra cosa es que no nos dé la gana de leer y seamos los más listos del barrio.

Les acusas de poco serios... pero para mí el poco serio eres tú, que te pones a comprar dinero con datos falsos.

Me figuro que al final joderán un poco más a los que compramos para que no se les cuele ningún gracioso... o que directamente se planteen el vender a Spain.

Si quieres dar lecciones de cómo ha de ser una web de venta de oro no tienes mas que montarte la tuya.


----------



## Gobbo (3 Sep 2012)

Los tres checkings que te hacen firmar en la misma página donde sale el monto total de la operación (gastos de envío incluidos) y detrás de la parrafada de T&C:

<> I've read and agree to the terms and conditions above.

<> I hereby acknowledge that this order is legally binding and cannot be cancelled as stated in the Terms and Conditions.

<> I hereby acknowledge that payment has to be made by bank transfer and that there is no Credit Card option following this confirmation.


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión en las compras que les he hecho dejan bien claro desde qué punto el pedido está confirmado.
> De hecho, te hacen pulsar un par de checkings confirmando que has entendido todo antes de pulsar el botón de OK.
> 
> Con respecto a la forma de pago está clarísima en el apartado "Terms & Conditions" que te hacen firmar que has leído.
> ...



Yo no tengo que montarme nada, son ellos los que tienen que asegurarse de que un pedido es un pedido.

Además no acuses sin saber por que no he comprado nada con datos falsos. Es más, yo no he comprado nada ni intención tenía.

.


----------



## Gobbo (3 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo no tengo que montarme nada, son ellos los que tienen que asegurarse de que un pedido es un pedido.
> 
> Además no acuses sin saber por que no he comprado nada con datos falsos. Es más, yo no he comprado nada ni intención tenía.
> 
> .



Para ellos es un pedido desde que alguien pulsa los tres botones diciendo que le ha leído las condiciones y que cuando confirme el pedido será una cosa seria.
¿Que tienen que hacer para saber que la cosa va en serio?
¿Cobrarte antes de que des tus datos?
¿Pedirte el NIF y llamar a hacienda para saber si eres la persona que dices y si tienes dinero en el banco?

Está claro que no eres de fiar.
Confirmas un pedido sin tener ninguna intención de comprar nada, tal como tú mismo declaras.

Espero que los que queden contigo para venderte alguna onza tengan mejor suerte... no vaya a ser que con quedar en algún sitio a una hora y concretando un precio no sea suficiente como para comprometerte a aparecer en la cita, ya que no te compromete a nada.

Mientes.


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> Para ellos es un pedido desde que alguien pulsa los tres botones diciendo que le ha leído las condiciones y que cuando confirme el pedido será una cosa seria.
> ¿Que tienen que hacer para saber que la cosa va en serio?
> ¿Cobrarte antes de que des tus datos?
> ¿Pedirte el NIF y llamar a hacienda para saber si eres la persona que dices y si tienes dinero en el banco?
> ...



Asegurar la operación es cosa del que vende muchacho.

Y eso que dices de mi cuídate bien por que todas mis compras en el foro tienen votos positivos, no sea que por insinuar que no soy de fiar por una mierda de web que no hace bien los deberes quedes como MENTIROSO.

PD: ¿Este ataque gratuito viene derivado de algún hilo de política? Rojete.

.


----------



## musu19 (3 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo no tengo que montarme nada, son ellos los que tienen que asegurarse de que un pedido es un pedido.
> 
> Además no acuses sin saber por que no he comprado nada con datos falsos. Es más, yo no he comprado nada ni intención tenía.
> 
> .



Me parecía interesante tu caso, hasta que dijiste esto.
El comercio online también es un negocio o tu entras en un supermercado, llenas el carro, lo pones en la cinta, y cuando te dice el cajero cuanto es, le dices... NO, SI YO NO QUERÍA COMPRAR NADA!


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Me parecía interesante tu caso, hasta que dijiste esto.
> El comercio online también es un negocio o tu entras en un supermercado, llenas el carro, lo pones en la cinta, y cuando te dice el cajero cuanto es, le dices... NO, SI YO NO QUERÍA COMPRAR NADA!



Yo me registré e hice una simulación no una compra. 

Si to tuviera una tienda online, pondría un carro como en cualquier otra que se pudiera hacer una simulación de compra y al final en el caso del oro que se hiciera un ingreso por reserva y por verificar los datos del comprador por asegurarme al cliente. Y te aseguro que en mi caso ahí es donde hubiera cancelado por que no tenía intención de hacer ningún pedido sinó de ver la mecánica de la web nada más.

.


----------



## Gobbo (3 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Asegurar la operación es cosa del que vende muchacho.



Vamos... que como comprador de onzas no tienes porqué ser serio.
Tu mismo te describes.



Vidar dijo:


> Y eso que dices de mi cuídate bien por que todas mis compras en el foro tienen votos positivos, no sea que por insinuar que no soy de fiar por una mierda de web que no hace bien los deberes quedes como MENTIROSO.



Está por demostrar que yo mienta, cosa que tú has dejado bien clara sobre tí.



Vidar dijo:


> PD: ¿Este ataque gratuito viene derivado de algún hilo de política? Rojete.



Pues no, fachilla.

.


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> Vamos... que como comprador de onzas no tienes porqué ser serio.
> 
> Tu mismo te describes.
> 
> ...



Compruébalo, yo tengo todos mis votos positivos, y no hay más que decir.

.


----------



## Gobbo (3 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Compruébalo, yo tengo todos mis votos positivos, y no hay más que decir.



Sólo 2 vendedores te agradecen mediante un post la transacción.
(y uno me da la impresión de ser un multinick)

No nos comamos tanto la polla.

.


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> Sólo 2 vendedores te agradecen mediante un post la transacción.
> (y uno me da la impresión de ser un multinick)
> 
> No nos comamos tanto la polla.
> ...



Pues tiene que haber más por que me he llevado bastantes onzas de este foro y todo el mundo ha salido contento yo incluido.

Tú que ¿sigues vendiendo al joyero de tu barrio como hacías el mes pasado?

.


----------



## Gobbo (3 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Pues tiene que haber más por que me he llevado bastantes onzas de este foro y todo el mundo ha salido contento yo incluido.
> 
> Tú que ¿sigues vendiendo al joyero de tu barrio como hacías el mes pasado?
> 
> .



Hay 5 o 6 a los que tú les agradeces la transacción... pero como te digo sólo 2 te lo han agradecido públicamente mediante un post.
Revísatelo.

Mientes otra vez cuando dices que yo vendo al joyero.
Nunca, nunca (por ahora) he vendido joyas, ni monedas, ni lingotes, ni ningún otro metal precioso a nadie.
Sólo he comprado.
Son conjeturas tuyas a partir de mi pregunta de si no serían mejor las monedas de 24k que las aleadas de cara a que en caso de emergencia colocarsela a algún joyero.

Todo está en tu cabecica.

.


----------



## Tiogelito (3 Sep 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión en las compras que les he hecho dejan bien claro desde qué punto el pedido está confirmado.
> De hecho, te hacen pulsar un par de checkings confirmando que has entendido todo antes de pulsar el botón de OK.
> 
> Con respecto a la forma de pago está clarísima en el apartado "Terms & Conditions" que te hacen firmar que has leído.
> ...



No coincido con la forma de expresarlo, pero comparto tu punto de vista.
Vidar: por muy bienintencionado que hayas ido a su web, si no has sido cuidadoso, la culpa es sólo tuya. A los demás nos perjudicas (la credibilidad también vale), a ellos les haces perder el tiempo (y dinero) bregando con torpes, y sincerame no entiendo porqué te presentas al foro como víctima buscando ánimos cuando deberías reconocer tu metedura de pata, callarte y asumir las consecuencias de TU error...


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> Hay bastantes a los que tú les agradeces la transacción... pero como te digo sólo 2 te lo han agradecido públicamente mediante un post.
> Revísatelo.
> 
> Mientes otra vez cuando dices que yo vendo al joyero.
> ...



No era una mentira, es para poner en evidencia tu cultura metalífera. Que vienes aquí de pompero dando lecciones y con medio foro en 2 meses en ignorados. Se te nota un tío afable.

.


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> No coincido con la forma de expresarlo, pero comparto tu punto de vista.
> Vidar: por muy bienintencionado que hayas ido a su web, si no has sido cuidadoso, la culpa es sólo tuya. A los demás nos perjudicas (la credibilidad también vale), a ellos les haces perder el tiempo (y dinero) bregando con torpes, y sincerame no entiendo porqué te presentas al foro como víctima buscando ánimos cuando deberías reconocer tu metedura de pata, callarte y asumir las consecuencias de TU error...



Vamos a ver... un error lo tiene cualquiera. 

A mí después de varios días de negociaciones con ellos han anulado el pedido, pedido que yo quise anular en el mismo momento que me lo confirmaron.

Y no ha sido una cabronada, ya que ellos lo han anulado por que les ha convenido y han salido beneficiados. 

Una cabronada sería hacer pedidos falsos en lo que yo tampoco tengo ningún interés en fastidiar a esta web, pero a lo mejor a algún vendedor profesional agraviado por sus precios si que le podría dar por ahí vista la baja verificación del cliente que tienen (y eso no es error de nadie más que de ellos mismos).

.

.


----------



## Gobbo (3 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> No era una mentira, es para poner en evidencia tu cultura metalífera.



Tu tranquilo... soy un novato en los metales, pero los conocimientos se adquieren.

En cambio la honradez es algo que te tiene que venir de pequeño.

.


----------



## Vidar (3 Sep 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> Tu tranquilo... soy un novato en los metales, pero los conocimientos se adquieren.
> 
> En cambio la honradez es algo que te tiene que venir de pequeño.
> 
> .



Te has dejado parte:

Que vienes aquí de pompero dando lecciones y con medio foro en 2 meses en ignorados. Se te nota un tío afable.

.


----------



## alvono (4 Sep 2012)

Es que "mejorar la verificación" supone alargar plazos. Pero hacer un pedido de monedas a alemania, que te lo confirmen en el acto, hagas la transferencia, al día siguiente te las manden y en menos de una semana las tengas en casa no tiene precio (y encima el precio es muy bueno). A mi desde luego me parece la mejor tienda que hay ahora mismo, la única pega que le veo es la inflexibilidad de la forma de pago.


----------



## Vidar (4 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Es que "mejorar la verificación" supone alargar plazos. Pero hacer un pedido de monedas a alemania, que te lo confirmen en el acto, hagas la transferencia, al día siguiente te las manden y en menos de una semana las tengas en casa no tiene precio (y encima el precio es muy bueno). A mi desde luego me parece la mejor tienda que hay ahora mismo, la única pega que le veo es la inflexibilidad de la forma de pago.



Ya, pero es que le podía haber pasado a cualquiera que no conozca de antemano la mecánica de la web.

Al menos con toda esta polémica todos lo conoceremos, y mi intención de contarlo aquí no es otra que didáctica. 

Y encima la que me está cayendo .

.


----------



## Vidar (4 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Es que "mejorar la verificación" supone alargar plazos. Pero hacer un pedido de monedas a alemania, que te lo confirmen en el acto, hagas la transferencia, al día siguiente te las manden y en menos de una semana las tengas en casa no tiene precio (y encima el precio es muy bueno). A mi desde luego me parece la mejor tienda que hay ahora mismo, la única pega que le veo es la inflexibilidad de la forma de pago.



el plazo no tiene por que alargarse por dejar una tarjeta de crédito válida a nombre del peticionario, por lo que pueda pasar. Incluso hacer un cargo como señal.

Yo si regento un negocio lo primero que debo de hacer es asegurarme el cobro y de que los pedidos sean en firme. 

Y de la manera explicada antes lo conseguirían sin alargar plazos. 

.


----------



## chusta (4 Sep 2012)

*¿Alguien vende Krugerrands?*

Hola a todos.
Pese a que sigo habitualmente el foro y este tema en concreto no parece haber mucha oferta de venta de monedas de oro.
¿Alguien vende Krugerrands de una onza en Madrid o alrededores?
Si es así... ¡manifiéstese!


----------



## ivanbg (4 Sep 2012)

Yo, al final, me he decidido por el Andorrano de nuevo, la diferencia entre comprar en el Andorrano y en silber-werte.de era solo de unos pocos euros...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Yo, al final, me he decidido por el Andorrano de nuevo, la diferencia entre comprar en el Andorrano y en silber-werte.de era solo de unos pocos euros...



Has comprado hace poco? Yo queria volver a cargar pasado el agosto, pero con la subida de las dos ultimas semanas me da pena y no puedo evitar rezar cada noche para que haya una corrección que me permita comprar por debajo de 30$... :o


----------



## Gobbo (4 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Has comprado hace poco? Yo queria volver a cargar pasado el agosto, pero con la subida de las dos ultimas semanas me da pena y no puedo evitar rezar cada noche para que haya una corrección que me permita comprar por debajo de 30$... :o



Ya somos dos en la misma situación :´(


----------



## ivanbg (5 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Has comprado hace poco? Yo queria volver a cargar pasado el agosto, pero con la subida de las dos ultimas semanas me da pena y no puedo evitar rezar cada noche para que haya una corrección que me permita comprar por debajo de 30$... :o



Compre ayer mismo... pero no todo lo que pensaba comprar. Después de devanarme muchos los sesos he hecho un pedido menor del esperado por esa subida en los precios...

Viendo las gráficas y la fuerza de la subida, me da la sensación de que no vamos a volver a ver el soporte de 26$/onza en mucho tiempo, pero como me quedaba un atisbo de duda, no he ido fuerte en mi compra.... Vamos... me he acojonado un poco... 

Pero imagianos que despues de la elecciones americanas, el señor Bernanke pone definitivamente en marcha el QE3: ¡La plata se disparara hasta el infinito y mas alla! (con el permiso de JP Morgan :XX: )

Sigo a la espectativa y vigilando los precios todos los dias :

¿Mi decisión? Seguir comprando los próximos 6 meses con una estrategia tipo "Dollar Cost Averaging" para compensar un poco las diferencias de precios en cada lote que compro... Como es a largo plazo... Tengo fe en el rally de la plata


----------



## Goldmaus (5 Sep 2012)

Quizá este comentario escrito hace un par de meses pueda servir de guía antes de querer hacer pruebas en las tiendas radicadas dentro de la EU (específicamente en Alemania): http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/294923-comprar-tiendas-linea-alemania-4.html#post6706209

Cordialmente


----------



## ivanbg (5 Sep 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Quizá este comentario escrito hace un par de meses pueda servir de guía antes de querer hacer pruebas en las tiendas radicadas dentro de la EU (específicamente en Alemania): http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/294923-comprar-tiendas-linea-alemania-4.html#post6706209
> 
> Cordialmente



Gracias por la información Goldmaus. Creo que quedan cristalinas las distintas situaciones que nos podemos encontrar


----------



## Vidar (5 Sep 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Quizá este comentario escrito hace un par de meses pueda servir de guía antes de querer hacer pruebas en las tiendas radicadas dentro de la EU (específicamente en Alemania): http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/294923-comprar-tiendas-linea-alemania-4.html#post6706209
> 
> Cordialmente



Al menos en tu tienda tenéis una confirmación final:



> 6. Revise nuevamente su pedido. Si desea terminarlo, acepte los términos y condiciones ("Ich habe die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelesen und erkenne sie hiermit an").
> 
> 7. Envíe su pedido haciendo clic en el botón "Kaufen".



Y supongo que un cliente registrado o no que os ha suministrado unos datos que pueden o no ser verdaderos tendrá que reconfirmar el pedido via email cuando lo reciba. Si no no os pondréis en marcha con el pedido supongo, por el bien de vuestra empresa.

Te aseguro que si tuviese una tienda cobraría una señal mediante tarjeta de crédito tanto para confirmar identidad como para evitar una cancelación.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Al menos en tu tienda tenéis una confirmación final:



Si una confirmacion equivalente a la de la tienda en la que hiciste la "simulacion", aunque de hecho en tu caso marcaste 3 checkboxes, con lo que lo confirmación se hizo por triplicado.




Vidar dijo:


> Te aseguro que si tuviese una tienda cobraría una señal mediante tarjeta de crédito tanto para confirmar identidad como para evitar una cancelación.



Si lo hicieras así perderías una parte importante de las ventas. Cuando yo opto por pagar por transferencia quiero hacer el pago por transferencia, si me piden una paga y señal con cargo a tarjeta, simplemente no compro.

Después de leer todas tus respuestas y ver lo convencido que estas de que tu obraste bien y de que el "error" es de la empresa, creo que el problema es que tu entiendes por "confirmación" algún mecanismo que garantice que el comprador cumpla su palabra y parte del trato, mientras que la mayoría consideramos que una confirmación es simplemente "confirmar de palabra" que lo haremos. Cuestión de matices.


----------



## Vidar (5 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si una confirmacion equivalente a la de la tienda en la que hiciste la "simulacion", aunque de hecho en tu caso marcaste 3 checkboxes, con lo que lo confirmación se hizo por triplicado.
> 
> Si lo hicieras así perderías una parte importante de las ventas. Cuando yo opto por pagar por transferencia quiero hacer el pago por transferencia, si me piden una paga y señal con cargo a tarjeta, simplemente no compro.
> 
> Después de leer todas tus respuestas y ver lo convencido que estas de que tu obraste bien y de que el "error" es de la empresa, creo que el problema es que tu entiendes por "confirmación" algún mecanismo que garantice que el comprador cumpla su palabra y parte del trato, mientras que la mayoría consideramos que una confirmación es simplemente "confirmar de palabra" que lo haremos. Cuestión de matices.



No voy a dar más cancha, lo siento. Pensad lo que queráis que yo tengo muy claro lo que pasó y ya me he explicado suficientemente.

Si yo tuviera algún sentimiento de haber obrado mal no vendría aquí para ser objeto de escarnio, en cualquier caso el pedido está anulado legalmente por parte del vendedor y si lo han anulado en vez de ir contra mí es por que asumían su parte de culpa en un email que me enviaron.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> No voy a dar más cancha, lo siento. Pensad lo que queráis que yo tengo muy claro lo que pasó y ya me he explicado suficientemente.



Si yo ya daba el tema por cerrado a pesar del coñazo que nos habeis pegado en las ultimas paginas, pero por algun motivo has querido re-abrir el tema a partir del comentario de Goldmaus que no tenia nada que ver.



Vidar dijo:


> Si yo tuviera algún sentimiento de haber obrado mal no vendría aquí para ser objeto de escarnio, ...



Mi mensaje era totalmente bienintencionado, precisamente porque asumo que vas de buena fe (a pesar de estar totalmente equivocado) buscaba una explicacion logica a tu convencimiento.



Vidar dijo:


> ...en cualquier caso el pedido está anulado legalmente por parte del vendedor y si lo han anulado en vez de ir contra mí es por que asumían su parte de culpa en un email que me enviaron.
> .



No es cierto, lo han anulado (como te aconseje inicialmente) porque no les compensa el coste, como empresarios que son toman decisiones pragmaticas. Pero moralmente es indiscutible que tu marcaste 3 checkboxes de confirmacion que convertian la simulacion en un pedido en firme, que no lo quieras reconocer publicamente lo puedo entender, pero que te engañes a tu mismo me sigue sorprendiendo.


----------



## nekcab (5 Sep 2012)

Ya está claro que el tranquilito mes de Agosto, con la barrera pachorra de los 1600$ la onza se ha abandonado definitivamente.

Y como bien indica el forero "Gobanilla50", esta semana y la que viene van a producirse tensiones de órdago. Con todo eso, yo pregunto:

¿Creeis (ya, ya, es mucho suponer, pero siempre el instinto nos dice algo... a veces) que en algún momento, en los próximos meses, puede que haya alguna visita (corta, se entiende) del indice a la barrera de los 1600$? O fué el viernes 31 de Agosto la última cálida despedida que pudimos haber tenido con él....


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Has comprado hace poco? Yo queria volver a cargar pasado el agosto, pero con la subida de las dos ultimas semanas me da pena y no puedo evitar rezar cada noche para que haya una corrección que me permita comprar por debajo de 30$... :o




Padres... perdonadme porque soy débil... 

... después de varios días comiéndome las uñas esperando un pullback para poder entrar, y confiado por que la filtración del BCE de ayer fuera el incentivo que faltaba para corregir... veo como esta mañana los metales siguen disparados ...

... me he meado encima de miedo y he comprado un pequeño lote de amarillo y de gris a máximos de media mañana ...

... lo se, soy un cobarde, pero la codicia de no poder engordar un poquito el tren, y la cobardía de tener que despediros desde el andén han sido demasiado fuertes...

:o:o:o


----------



## nekcab (6 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ...... lo se, soy un cobarde, pero la codicia de no poder engordar un poquito el tren, y la cobardía de tener que despediros desde el andén han sido demasiado fuertes...



Si le sirve de algo, yo le comprendo.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ... me he meado encima de miedo y he comprado un pequeño lote de amarillo y de gris a máximos de media mañana ...



Pero es que esto se va al traste... y además es una mierda como un piano (o más).


----------



## fff (6 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Padres... perdonadme porque soy débil...
> 
> ... después de varios días comiéndome las uñas esperando un pullback para poder entrar, y confiado por que la filtración del BCE de ayer fuera el incentivo que faltaba para corregir... veo como esta mañana los metales siguen disparados ...
> 
> ...



Cuesta entender, porque entre una compra de hoy, a otra a hoy+5 minutos se puede ir una pasta GANSA...
Pero comprar oro no es hacer los 100m, ni los 200m, ni los 400m. Es hacer los 50 Km marcha, es una carrera de fondo y hay que dosificarse o ir haciendo la compra mensual, y aprovechar las ofertas... vaya, como el carro de la compra!

PD: Ahora bien, asi es la "mejor" manera de aprenderlo / recordarlo


----------



## ivanbg (6 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Padres... perdonadme porque soy débil...
> 
> ... después de varios días comiéndome las uñas esperando un pullback para poder entrar, y confiado por que la filtración del BCE de ayer fuera el incentivo que faltaba para corregir... veo como esta mañana los metales siguen disparados ...
> 
> ...



Estoy como tu otra vez... ¿Compro más? :baba::baba:


----------



## Gobbo (6 Sep 2012)

Yo la semana que viene me voy de viaje... así que hasta el miercoles no puedo hacer el pedido.

Espero que se modere un poco la cosa... porque esta vez quería algo de plata y está imposible.


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Cuesta entender, porque entre una compra de hoy, a otra a hoy+5 minutos se puede ir una pasta GANSA...
> Pero comprar oro no es hacer los 100m, ni los 200m, ni los 400m. Es hacer los 50 Km marcha, es una carrera de fondo y hay que dosificarse o ir haciendo la compra mensual, y aprovechar las ofertas... vaya, como el carro de la compra!
> 
> PD: Ahora bien, asi es la "mejor" manera de aprenderlo / recordarlo



Fekete lo compara con las cuotas de un seguro ¿a quién no le alegra que le bajen la cuota? Pero no por eso cancelas la póliza.


----------



## ivanbg (7 Sep 2012)

Finalmente voy a esperar, minimo a la semana que viene para comprar... Me da a mi que la Plata va a alcanzar los 30$ en breve...


----------



## BaNGo (7 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Finalmente voy a esperar, minimo a la semana que viene para comprar... Me da a mi que la Plata va a alcanzar los 30$ en breve...



Que más quisieramos tú y yo...


----------



## ivanbg (7 Sep 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Que más quisieramos tú y yo...



Ten fe compañero o

Zona de soporte en 30$. Compramos y sube a 50$ )


----------



## BaNGo (7 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Ten fe compañero o
> 
> Zona de soporte en 30$. Compramos y sube a 50$ )




33,3 $/oz por encima de los 26 €/oz

Lo veo negro para los que no tengamos los deberes hechos.


----------



## japiluser (7 Sep 2012)

yo me he "copiao" los deberes de un empollon de la clase que se sienta en el pupitre de al "lao"!


----------



## ivanbg (7 Sep 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> yo me he "copiao" los deberes de un empollon de la clase que se sienta en el pupitre de al "lao"!



jejeje! :Aplauso:


----------



## nekcab (7 Sep 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> yo me he "copiao" los deberes de un empollon de la clase que se sienta en el pupitre de al "lao"!



Con todo el respeto y cariño.... ¡¡¡cabrones!!!

Suerte con vuestra inversión metalera...


----------



## ivanbg (8 Sep 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues es mejor aprobar en Septiembre que repetir año; asi que no mire el vaso medio vacio sino medio lleno, el caso es que si me dicen que para Noviembre se pone en 50$/oz creo que los precios de ahora son una oportunidad quizás irrepetible; se lo dice uno que cargó en Sept.2011 a más de 40$/oz.



De verdad que me estoy intentando aplicar 8:8:


----------



## ivanbg (14 Sep 2012)

Me gustaría comentar lo mucho que mejorado la gestión del Pedido en El Andorrano. 

Mi último pedido solo ha tardado en llegarme 1 semana. 

Hice el pedido a través de la web. Cuando recibio mi transferencia, me llego un e-mail suyo confirmando el ingreso. :Aplauso:

Unos días después me llego otro e-mail donde me indicaba que día me iba a llegar el paquete por mensajero. :Aplauso:

La verdad es que me quedo más tranquilo con este procedimiento :fiufiu:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Sep 2012)

He comprado para regalar unas monedas de oro de 1/4 de oz, concretamente un par de Dragones y un par de Pandas. Al verificar tamaño y peso me ha sorprendido que las características de los Pandas eran clavadas:

Oficial: 7.78 gr, 22.0 mm de diámetro, 1.53 mm grosor
Real: 7.78 gr, 22.06 mm de diámetro, 1.54 mm grosor

Pero las de los Dragones no:

Oficial: 7.78 gr, 22.6 mm de diámetro, 2.2 mm de grosor
Real: 7.78 gr, 22.04 mm de diámetro, 1.6 mm de grosor

Dado que el peso y las medidas de los Pandas y Dragones físicos es el mismo, sospecho que el diámetro y grosor oficial de los Dragones (en rojo) no son correctos (ya que si lo fueran pesarian bastante mas) y que las webs donde he consultado no son fiables.

¿Alguien que tenga algun libro/guia fiable me puede confirmar las medidas del Year of the Dragon de 1/4 oz de oro?

2012 1/4 oz Gold Perth Mint Year of the Dragon Coin

gracias


----------



## chak4l (14 Sep 2012)

Yo tambien he medido la moneda y me da el mismo resultado que a ti, 1,6mm de grosor. Por todo ello deduzco que la informacion oficial que tienen colgada en la perth mint es erronea, ya que como bien tu dices si midiese esos 2,2 mm ya no podria dar el peso.

Australian Lunar Series II 2012 Year of the Dragon Gold Proof Coin Issue | The Perth Mint



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> He comprado para regalar unas monedas de oro de 1/4 de oz, concretamente un par de Dragones y un par de Pandas. Al verificar tamaño y peso me ha sorprendido que las características de los Pandas eran clavadas:
> 
> Oficial: 7.78 gr, 22.0 mm de diámetro, 1.53 mm grosor
> Real: 7.78 gr, 22.06 mm de diámetro, 1.54 mm grosor
> ...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Sep 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Yo tambien he medido la moneda y me da el mismo resultado que a ti, 1,6mm de grosor. Por todo ello deduzco que la informacion oficial que tienen colgada en la perth mint es erronea, ya que como bien tu dices si midiese esos 2,2 mm ya no podria dar el peso.
> 
> Australian Lunar Series II 2012 Year of the Dragon Gold Proof Coin Issue | The Perth Mint



Muchas gracias por molestarte en medirla, la verdad es que normalmente no soy muy quisquilloso con los decimales, pero esta vez la diferencia era tan evidente y las medidas "oficiales" coincidían en varias webs que no estaba tranquilo. Si las medidas de tu moneda coinciden con la mia, ya la doy por buena, gracias.


----------



## ivanbg (15 Sep 2012)

Mas comentarios sobre tiendas que venden Oro y Plata:

Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - Der Edelmetallhandel bürgt für diskrete Beratung zu günstigen Preisen, ob Silbermünzen, Goldmünzen, Barren, Geldanlage und Investorenpakete.

Compra: Onzas de Plata

Parece que todavía tienen cupo para enviar a España. Precio muy bueno y trato excelente. La pagina web funciona espectacularmente bien. Me llamaron en español a los 15 minutos de hacer el pedido para comentarme que mi pedido iba a costar menos de lo que me indicaban inicialmente por cambios en la cotización. Han tardado 1 semana exactamente en enviarmelo.

Perfectamente embalado y todo sin problemas. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## bullish consensus (16 Sep 2012)

hola, en que web mirais el precio del oro?

supongo que cotiza en dolares, donde se puede ver el precio en euros ?


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> hola, en que web mirais el precio del oro?
> 
> supongo que cotiza en dolares, donde se puede ver el precio en euros ?



24hGold - Press Review - Gold Price, Silver Price - Buy Gold, Sell Gold, Silver, Platinum - Charts, Prices, Gold Stocks, Mining Stocks, Bullion Dealer

En los cuadros de cotizacion pincha donde pone euro y listo


----------



## bullish consensus (16 Sep 2012)

la tienda de numismatica de la calle arenal en madrid, os parece bien?? como hablan tanto del andorrano ese, supongo que en madrid habrá alguna cosa parecida. 
saludos.


----------



## guruguru (16 Sep 2012)

Hola, he estado estos dias leyendo este hilo y algun otro relacionado con el oro en burbuja. Soy un completo inexperto y no se nada mas de lo que he leido estos dias. Pero resulta que puedo conseguir los siguientes precios:

Barra de 5 257
Barra de 10 514
Barra de 20 1029
Barra de 1 Oz. 1600
Barra de 50 2572
Barra de 100 5144
Barra de 250 12860
Kruger 1600
Maple 1600
Aguila de 10 813
Aguila de 20 1625
Argentino de Oro 389
Chileno 988
Libra Esterlina 389
Mexicanos de 50 2007
Sol Peruano de 50. 1138
Sol Peruano de 100. 2276

Valores vigentes para la Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires al 16/09/12. Todos los valores están expresados en U$S.


Los precios estan en dolares, pero si hacen el calculo aqui Conversor de divisas - Yahoo! Finanzas


podran ver que es bastante mas económico que en cualquier pagina que he visto en este hilo.

Es para compra directa en tiendas fisicas en Argentina. Este es el enlace:

Banco Supervielle


Por casualidad yo estaré en Argentina en unas semanas.

Así que estoy aqui para pedirles consejo. Consejo sobre cual de estas monedas comprar, cual creen que es mejor inversión, o talvez lingote. 
I si creen que puedo tener algun problema en el aeropuerto. 
Mi presupuesto es escaso, unos 1500euros, 2mil como mucho.
Alguna pregunta que se os ocurra que deberia hacerme o hacer en tienda, información, certificados.. como veis estoy un poco verde en el tema.

Gracias, un saludo y espero haber aportado algo al foro.


----------



## bullish consensus (16 Sep 2012)

parecen buenos precios, comparalos con alguna web de las que te dicen aqui. 
pero segun parece una cosa es la compra y otra la venta.


----------



## guruguru (16 Sep 2012)

Si, hay casi 200 euros de diferencia por ejemplo en la kruger o Maple y unos 40e en cada barra de 5 gramos. Respecto al Andorrano por ejemplo.


----------



## bullish consensus (16 Sep 2012)

guruguru dijo:


> Si, hay casi 200 euros de diferencia por ejemplo en la kruger o Maple y unos 40e en cada barra de 5 gramos. Respecto al Andorrano por ejemplo.



joder pues menudo negocio!! una inversion de ******** si señor...


----------



## bullish consensus (16 Sep 2012)

me pregunto donde lo compra el de la tienda. porque supongo que a él le saldra mas barato, o bien todo el negocio es la diferencia entre la compra y la venta.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Sep 2012)

guruguru dijo:


> Si, hay casi 200 euros de diferencia por ejemplo en la kruger o Maple y unos 40e en cada barra de 5 gramos. Respecto al Andorrano por ejemplo.



Si la onza de oro esta a 1770$ y te vencen el krugerrand a 1600$, no es un "poco" raro? Eso de vender con overspot negativo me da muy mala pinta. inocho:


----------



## guruguru (16 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si la onza de oro esta a 1770$ y te vencen el krugerrand a 1600$, no es un "poco" raro? Eso de vender con overspot negativo me da muy mala pinta. inocho:



Pues si que es raro si, jajaja.. Gracias


----------



## Vidar (16 Sep 2012)

A ver si te lo van a vender y luego te lo confiscan en la aduana aunque tengas factura, con Cristina no hay nada seguro.

.


----------



## guruguru (17 Sep 2012)

Yo creo que la confusión reside en que no están actualizando los precios en la web. Aunque en esta diga lo contrario. Voy a escribirles un mail para ver "que onda", como diría un argentino.


----------



## PCH1111 (17 Sep 2012)

Hola,


Tengo pensado invertir unos 30.000 euros en oro como estrategia de diversificación. Ahora unos 20.000 y más adelante el resto.

He estado leyendo el hilo y no me queda claro cual de las opciones tiene más posibilidades de liquidez, es decir, posibilidad de venta. Aunque la compra es con un dinero no necesario y por tanto es una inversión a largo plazo, me interesa saberlo ya que en esta vida nunca se sabe....

Mi idea era comprar ingotes de 50 Gramos Good Delivery Combibar. Le veis posiblidades de liquidez???

Saludos


----------



## ivanbg (17 Sep 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> Tengo pensado invertir unos 30.000 euros en oro como estrategia de diversificación. Ahora unos 20.000 y más adelante el resto.
> ...



Creo que se ha hablado bastante en el foro: Lo mejor es moneda bullion (Krugerrand, filarmonica, maple leaf...) de 1 oz o menos dependiendo de tus posibilidades...

Asi te ahorras pagar el análisis de tu lingote. Las monedas son más fácilmente reconocibles.

Puedes consultar esta pagina: Invertir en Oro: El oro bullion - Atanor – Guia para invertir en Oro y Plata

"Todo depende de la cantidad de dinero que queramos invertir pero en general siempre es mejor hacerlo en monedas ya que estas son más líquidas cuando llegue el momento de que queramos venderlas. No es lo mismo intentar vender un lingote de un kilo que lo mismo fraccionado en monedas de una onza.
Además generalmente para vender lingotes, incluso los emitidos por entidades reconocidas nos exigiran un certificado de pureza, por el que tendremos que pagar. Mientras que las monedas bullion por estar emitidas por los bancos centrales o casas de moneda de paises importantes, además de ser mas dificiles de falsificar se venden sin ningún problema a empresas, particulares o incluso en eBay. Así que salvo que vayamos a invertir un millón de euros en oro mejor hacerlo en monedas bullion, de distintos pesos y emisiones."


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Sep 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> Tengo pensado invertir unos 30.000 euros en oro como estrategia de diversificación. Ahora unos 20.000 y más adelante el resto.
> ...




Liquidez por liquidez yo diria que los Krugerrand lo son mas, y es mi primera opción, pero si optara por lingotes también lo haría por cualquiera de los Combibar que son troquelables y vienen con su certificado.

De hecho ultimamente he dejado las onzas para pasarme a los 1/4 de onzas, no sea que el precio se dispare y resulte complicado buscar compradores o hacer transferencias por mas de 3000€.

Pero los expertos te aconsejaran mejor que yo.


----------



## fff (17 Sep 2012)

En este campo no me diré experto, pero si sentido comun:

-A mi no me gustan los lingotes, no los conozco y me los tengo que creer: me gustan las monedas.
-Diversifica, en vendedores -es bueno tener contactos-, tamaño de moneda y tipos.
-Tener monedas de plata no creo que sea malo, para valores más pequeños son una buena opcion.
-No busques el mejor precio, busca un precio coherente.
-Como el futuro es incierto, las posibilidades de liquidez no seran las mismas que las de ahora entiendo yo. Pero siempre habra gente deseando obtener tu oro a cambio de otras cosas...
-Discreción....


----------



## ivanbg (17 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> -No busques el mejor precio, busca un precio coherente.



Me han gustado todos tus consejos, pero especialmente este :Aplauso:

-Añadiría solo uno más: Busca vendedores de confianza (En este foro los encontraras)


----------



## Vidar (17 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> En este campo no me diré experto, pero si sentido comun:
> 
> -A mi no me gustan los lingotes, no los conozco y me los tengo que creer: me gustan las monedas.
> -Diversifica, en vendedores -es bueno tener contactos-, tamaño de moneda y tipos.
> ...



Para la liquidez cuento con que según avance la crisis mucha más gente empezará a saber lo que es un krugerrand, esa misma gente que ahora se preocupa por no perder su dinero papel&bits mirando más en que banco lo mete.

Y dicen que hay burbuja de MP :rolleye: cuando la habrá será cuando todo el mundo quiera oro a falta de otro seguro.
.


----------



## Visrul (18 Sep 2012)

Hola a todos

Ivanbg, una duda, ¿cómo hiciste el pedido?. Te lo comento porque yo también realicé un pedido el domingo a las 23:30, me lo confirmaron ayer y he realizado el pago hoy a las 11 h desde el banco y supongo que me lo confirmen mañana.

¿Entiendo que lo has hecho directamente por internet?




ivanbg dijo:


> Mas comentarios sobre tiendas que venden Oro y Plata:
> 
> Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - Der Edelmetallhandel bürgt für diskrete Beratung zu günstigen Preisen, ob Silbermünzen, Goldmünzen, Barren, Geldanlage und Investorenpakete.
> 
> ...


----------



## ivanbg (18 Sep 2012)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Ivanbg, una duda, ¿cómo hiciste el pedido?. Te lo comento porque yo también realicé un pedido el domingo a las 23:30, me lo confirmaron ayer y he realizado el pago hoy a las 11 h desde el banco y supongo que me lo confirmen mañana.
> 
> ¿Entiendo que lo has hecho directamente por internet?



Si, lo hice por internet. Mande la transferencia y me confirmaron el envio 4 dias despues. En total, desde que inicie el pedido y me llego a casa, tardaron 1 semana.

Les mande un email y me contestaron el mismo día. También si llamas, te pueden atender en español


----------



## Visrul (21 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Si, lo hice por internet. Mande la transferencia y me confirmaron el envio 4 dias despues. En total, desde que inicie el pedido y me llego a casa, tardaron 1 semana.
> 
> Les mande un email y me contestaron el mismo día. También si llamas, te pueden atender en español



Je, me han enviado hoy la confirmación del envío. Me comentan que entre 2 y 10 días lo tengo en casa. La verdad es que si es así son los más rápidos que he visto hasta ahora (todavía estoy esperando un envío de agosto de Philaberlin.... 

Ya os comentaré


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Sep 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> hola, en que web mirais el precio del oro?
> 
> supongo que cotiza en dolares, donde se puede ver el precio en euros ?



Gold Price, por jemplo.


----------



## ivanbg (21 Sep 2012)

Visrul dijo:


> Je, me han enviado hoy la confirmación del envío. Me comentan que entre 2 y 10 días lo tengo en casa. La verdad es que si es así son los más rápidos que he visto hasta ahora (todavía estoy esperando un envío de agosto de Philaberlin....
> 
> Ya os comentaré



Tanto en esta tienda como en El Andorrano me han llegado los pedidos en 7 dias :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## carlosmartinez (22 Sep 2012)

Hola,

Próximamente voy a comprar una pequeña moneda de oro a un particular y no voy a poder disponer de ninguna herramienta para comprobar la moneda. Me recomendáis que vaya a un compro oro o a una joyería para que me digan si es auténtica?


----------



## Vidar (22 Sep 2012)

llévate una regla al menos para medirla. Las falsificaciones no cumplen nunca las medidas oficiales ya que tienen que ser mayores para aproximarse al peso. ¿Que moneda es? por si te podemos decir si se conocen o no falsificaciones.

.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 Sep 2012)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Próximamente voy a comprar una pequeña moneda de oro a un particular y no voy a poder disponer de ninguna herramienta para comprobar la moneda. Me recomendáis que vaya a un compro oro o a una joyería para que me digan si es auténtica?



si no estás seguro de lo que vas a comprar, no compres nada.


----------



## fff (22 Sep 2012)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Próximamente voy a comprar una pequeña moneda de oro a un particular y no voy a poder disponer de ninguna herramienta para comprobar la moneda. Me recomendáis que vaya a un compro oro o a una joyería para que me digan si es auténtica?



Te recomendamos que no compres de quien no te fies, y que si te fias compres tranquilo. Una pequeña moneda de oro es muy generico. Puede ir desde un soberano a un solido bizantino. En cualquier numismática te certificaran si es buena o no.
De todas maneras la mejor arma del burbujista es *conocer *lo que vas a comprar! Y una vez comprado, *estudiarlo*.
Cualquiera que se centre en comprar monedas deberia disponer de una pequeña bascula.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Sep 2012)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Próximamente voy a comprar una pequeña moneda de oro a un particular y no voy a poder disponer de ninguna herramienta para comprobar la moneda. Me recomendáis que vaya a un compro oro o a una joyería para que me digan si es auténtica?



Si es menor de una onza no te servirà una bascula digital de cocina (yo me compre una de precision de bolsillo en dealextreme, muy barata), pero almenos comprate un pie de rey en un chino. Pero lo mas sencillo es que la compres en un sitio de confianza.


----------



## carlosmartinez (22 Sep 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos. La moneda son 10 pesos mexicanos. Lo que haré será ir a una numismática a que la comprueben con el vendedor antes de comprarla.


----------



## fff (22 Sep 2012)

Unos 350 euros, y no es la más bonita de todas las monedas 
Sin embargo la de 20 pesos, es mucho más bonita


----------



## japiluser (22 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Unos 350 euros, y no es la más bonita de todas las monedas
> Sin embargo la de 20 pesos, es mucho más bonita



Curiosamente la de 50 pesos....no es ta bonita ( la más bonita es la de 20 como dices ) ....pero .....a qué mola más?


----------



## japiluser (22 Sep 2012)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos. La moneda son 10 pesos mexicanos. Lo que haré será ir a una numismática a que la comprueben con el vendedor antes de comprarla.



A mi se me escapo hace unos meses una de 20 pesos a 600,precisamente porque no conocía a quien la enviaba y estabamos....lejos.


----------



## japiluser (22 Sep 2012)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos. La moneda son 10 pesos mexicanos. Lo que haré será ir a una numismática a que la comprueben con el vendedor antes de comprarla.



A mi se me escapo hace unos meses una de 20 pesos a 600,precisamente porque no conocía a quien la enviaba y estabamos....lejos.


----------



## fff (22 Sep 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> Curiosamente la de 50 pesos....no es ta bonita ( la más bonita es la de 20 como dices ) ....pero .....a qué mola más?



Sí , pero todavia mola mas esa de 200 pesos del bicentenario


----------



## fff (24 Sep 2012)

Pregunta, los que habeis comprado en coininvestdirect, habeis hecho transferencia SEPA? Habeis tenido que pagar sus comisiones?


----------



## Visrul (24 Sep 2012)

Hola a todos.

Quería preguntar a los expertos del foro por una "moneda" que he visto hoy en la numismática bastante curiosa. El numismático me comenta que es una medalla, por eso he puesto las comillas.

Se trata de una onza de plata bullion con un dibujo de un Koala de fecha 1997 y en la parte trasera un mapa de Australia. No tiene valor facial, por eso lo de ser una medalla.

A mí me ha aprecido muy curiosa, pero quería preguntaros por si la conocéis y si creéis que merece la pena comprarla desde el punto de vista numismático. (Como inversión tiene un precio muy por encima del spot de la plata)

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## fff (24 Sep 2012)

Visrul dijo:


> A mí me ha aprecido muy curiosa, pero quería preguntaros por si la conocéis y si creéis que merece la pena comprarla desde el punto de vista numismático. (Como inversión tiene un precio muy por encima del spot de la plata)



Comprala si te gusta por tener toda la coleccion de koalas, pero NO es una moneda. Para mí, Interes numismático cero.


----------



## Vidar (24 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Pregunta, los que habeis comprado en coininvestdirect, habeis hecho transferencia SEPA? Habeis tenido que pagar sus comisiones?



Si lo haces desde cuenta nomina de ING es gratuita, no sé desde otros bancos.

.


----------



## chak4l (24 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Pregunta, los que habeis comprado en coininvestdirect, habeis hecho transferencia SEPA? Habeis tenido que pagar sus comisiones?



Pues depende de tu banco. En Bankinter que es el que yo uso no hay comisiones por realizar transferencias internacionales dentro de la UE, y tardan lo mismo que una transferencia nacional, eso si , como te equivoques en el IBAN de la cuenta de destino te clavan 15 euritos.


----------



## fff (24 Sep 2012)

GRacias chak4l, pero me referia a pagar las suyas (SEPA es pagar a medias, y ellos claramente dicen que tienes que pagar sus comisiones)


----------



## Gobbo (24 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Pregunta, los que habeis comprado en coininvestdirect, habeis hecho transferencia SEPA? Habeis tenido que pagar sus comisiones?



Te confirmo: yo pago con ING y no he pagado ninguna comisión.

Me figuro que depende de tu banco.


----------



## fff (24 Sep 2012)

Gracias Gobbo, duda resuelta


----------



## ivanbg (24 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Pregunta, los que habeis comprado en coininvestdirect, habeis hecho transferencia SEPA? Habeis tenido que pagar sus comisiones?



Con Openbank tampoco hay comisiones...


----------



## Visrul (25 Sep 2012)

En el Santander si perteneces al programa "queremos ser tu banco" tampoco pagas comisiones



fff dijo:


> Pregunta, los que habeis comprado en coininvestdirect, habeis hecho transferencia SEPA? Habeis tenido que pagar sus comisiones?


----------



## necho (25 Sep 2012)

BanCorreos, Banesto, Bankia, Bankinter, Barclays, Cajamar, iBanesto, ING, Openbank, Santander, Self Bank, UNO-e y otros tantos que se me escapan; ninguno de estos bancos cobran por transferencias nacionales y por ende tampoco por las SEPA (Unión Europea).

Si seguís pagando comisiones por transferencias tanto nacionales, como SEPA es porque queréis :ouch:

PD: Ante la pregunta de quien paga las comisiones, elegid siempre "gastos compartidos". De esta manera no pagareis o sólo pagareis como una nacional (en el caso de que vuestro banco sea uno de esos pocos que aún cobra [e.g la Caixa, BBVA :vomito:]. Y tranquilos que aunque sean "compartidos" al destinatario no le van a cobrar ninguna comisión por recibir dinero.


----------



## takipa (25 Sep 2012)

No es cierto, BANESTO cobra por todo tipo de transferencias, tanto nacionales como en la UE. Si alguien no paga que me diga como lo hace


----------



## warezz (25 Sep 2012)

Visrul dijo:


> En el Santander si perteneces al programa "queremos ser tu banco" tampoco pagas comisiones



Correcto, cero comisiones.


----------



## el ganador (25 Sep 2012)

Yo no sé en Banesto concretamente, pero haciendo las operaciones (transferencias) tú mismo vía banca por internet no llevan ó apenas llevan comisión. 
Yo uso Cajamar.


----------



## necho (25 Sep 2012)

takipa dijo:


> No es cierto, BANESTO cobra por todo tipo de transferencias, tanto nacionales como en la UE. Si alguien no paga que me diga como lo hace



Sé de gente que tiene la nomina domiciliada allí y no les han cobrado por las transferencias EU. Esto depende si se beneficiaron de algún tipo de oferta cuando abrieron la cuenta. Eso sí, si te descuidas se pasan la oferta por el arco del triunfo y luego hay que llamar para que devuelvan comisiones cargadas y que no deberían de haber cobrado.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (25 Sep 2012)

Hola a todos.

Acabo de recibir un envío de El Andorrano y me he quedado algo payá...a ver si sólo es un susto.

Pues he recibido unas eagles de plata de 2012 y comparándolas con otras que ya tenía yo de 2011 encuentro algunas diferencias y ando algo mosca.

He rebuscado previamente en el foro y en la web por si había alguna consulta idéntica y no la he econtrado. Similares sí...pero antes de que me mandéis a pesarlas...ya os digo yo que pienso hacerlo, pero no voy a salir corriendo ahora a comprar una balanza.

A ver si esto es normal:

las de 2011 (compradas en Ciode hace un tiempo) tienen un brillo distinto. Puede ser porque no están nada circuladas y las de el Andorrano sí lo parece (siendo de 2012). Sin embargo, las del Andorrano tienen un brillo chillon en canto que las de 2011 no tienen ni de lejos. Pero bueno, como digo esto puede ser cuestión de manoseos y nada más.

Lo que me ha terminado de mosquear es que a simple vista, aunque por muy poco, el grosor es ligeramente distinto.

Tienen que ser idénticas o entre distintos años o tiradas hay ligeras diferencias? Dónde puedo encontrar una web con las medidas y pesos exactos de cada moneda y las características físicas de cada una?

Gracias.


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Sep 2012)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Acabo de recibir un envío de El Andorrano y me he quedado algo payá...a ver si sólo es un susto.
> 
> ...




Peso 1 Onza
Diametro 40.6 mm
Grosor 2.98 mm
Pureza .999


----------



## Gobbo (25 Sep 2012)

necho dijo:


> ... Y tranquilos que aunque sean "compartidos" al destinatario no le van a cobrar ninguna comisión por recibir dinero.



Lo que aluciné es cuando hice un ingreso en ventanilla en la Caixa... ¡y me cobraron una comisión!

...


----------



## Goldmaus (25 Sep 2012)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> ...Lo que me ha terminado de mosquear es que a simple vista, aunque por muy poco, el grosor es ligeramente distinto.
> 
> Tienen que ser idénticas o entre distintos años o tiradas hay ligeras diferencias? Dónde puedo encontrar una web con las medidas y pesos exactos de cada moneda y las características físicas de cada una?



Las monedas bullion se producen en grandes cantidades y, aunque tienen medidas estándar, hay variaciones -las llamadas tolerancias- producidas por el mismo proceso de elaboración masivo.

Lo importante es que su contenido de metal fino sea el correcto.

Esta foto de dos columnas de Maple Leaf fue publicada en un foro alemán en 2010. El autor menciona en su comentario que notó que las de 2010 se movían más en el tubo que las de 2008. Al compararlas, la columna de 25 monedas de 2010 es casi una moneda más pequena que la de 2008. 






Fuente: Silber.de | Wie dick sind 1oz Maple Leaf? Sind die Maples von 2010dünner | 21.05.2010

Ante este hecho le pregunté directamente a la RCM acerca de esta situación y me contestaron que era por esas tolerancias mencionadas pero que, sin embargo, ellos garantizaban que cada moneda contenía al menos 1 onza de plata pura.

Ante la duda, es mejor comprobar sus medidas, peso y densidad para tener algo más de certeza y de tranquilidad y, de ser necesario, consultar otras opiniones además de, por supuesto, contactar directamente al vendedor en primer lugar.

Cordialmente,



P.D. Esta es mi opinión neutral y es completamente independiente del trato hecho con el vendedor. No representa ni defiende o justifica a ninguna de las partes en ese trato.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (25 Sep 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Peso 1 Onza
> Diametro 40.6 mm
> Grosor 2.98 mm
> Pureza .999



Le agradezco que me conteste usted personalmente. Sobre sus monedas me costaba creer que tuviesen cualquier problema. Su fama en el foro, le avala. La duda era que el prestigio de la otra casa tampoco es pequeño.

Todo quedará en que la diferencia en el brillo mate/brillo satén, es la circulación y la diferencia de grosor...sencillamente, la vista engaña. Balanza y fuera dudas...hay que ir aprendiendo poco a poco.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (26 Sep 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> Lo que aluciné es cuando hice un ingreso en ventanilla en la Caixa... ¡y me cobraron una comisión!
> 
> ...



Yo hace muchos años que alucino con La Caixa. He optado por tratarles mal, despreciar sus ofertas, y decirles a la cara lo gitanos que son.


----------



## alvono (27 Sep 2012)

En la caixa se puede ingresar vía cajero (hasta 3000€) y no cobran nada


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (27 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> En la caixa se puede ingresar vía cajero (hasta 3000€) y no cobran nada



¿Y si tienes que hacer un ingreso de 33,33 euros?


----------



## Gobbo (27 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> En la caixa se puede ingresar vía cajero (hasta 3000€) y no cobran nada



Era más 

De todas formas... ¿cual es la justificación?
¿Que el contador de billetes tiene que estar 2 segundos más en marcha?

Lo dicho... increíble lo de las comisiones de La Caixa.



...


----------



## PANZEROLIGISTO (27 Sep 2012)

*Duda sobre el iva de los lingotes y las monedas de plata*

Buenos dias:
Porque hay diferencia de iva entre lingotes de plata y las monedas.(19% lingotes y 7% monedas)
y dentro de los lingotes por que los de la isla de cook estan al 7% y los restantes al 19%.son de peor calidad,o no tiene nada que ver?
He oido que cuando compras en alemania por internet tienen un cupo para vender al 7& y cuando llegan a ese cupo pasan al 19%,por lo que ahora casi todo lo que compras es al 19%.es asi?
Cuando llege el 1 de enero vuelve al 7% o va a subir al 19% por una subida fiscal?
Alguien que me ilustre?
Gracias


----------



## ivanbg (27 Sep 2012)

PANZEROLIGISTO dijo:


> Buenos dias:
> Porque hay diferencia de iva entre lingotes de plata y las monedas.(19% lingotes y 7% monedas)
> y dentro de los lingotes por que los de la isla de cook estan al 7% y los restantes al 19%.son de peor calidad,o no tiene nada que ver?
> He oido que cuando compras en alemania por internet tienen un cupo para vender al 7& y cuando llegan a ese cupo pasan al 19%,por lo que ahora casi todo lo que compras es al 19%.es asi?
> ...



Te dejo una buena referencia (Solo hay que actualizar el IVA de España):

Invertir en plata: La plata bullion - Atanor – Guia para invertir en Oro y Plata

El IVA en la plata de inversión

Mientras que el Oro de inversión no tiene IVA en Europa, a la plata de inversión si se le aplica IVA y este impuesto varía de unos países a otros. En España se le aplica un 18% de IVA mientras que Alemania a la plata de inversión le aplica un IVA reducido del 7%. Este es uno de los motivos por el que tradicionalmente la plata se adquiere en comercios especializados de Alemania, aunque cada vez más empiezan a aparecer en España comerciantes que venden en España plata a precios muy similares a las tiendas alemanas. Pero ojo, este 7% de IVA a la plata de inversión en Alemania solo se aplica a la plata amonedada. Los lingotes tienen un IVA de 19% en Alemania, así que siempre es mas ventajoso comprar plata amonedada que los clásicos lingotes.


----------



## PANZEROLIGISTO (27 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> te dejo una buena referencia (solo hay que actualizar el iva de españa):
> 
> invertir en plata: La plata bullion - atanor – guia para invertir en oro y plata
> 
> ...



gracias.
Me queda algo mas claro,pero que pasa con los lingotes o bares de las islas cook,por que estos no llevan el 19% y si el 7%?
No seria mas barato por entonces compralo,en vez de monedas que al peso sale mas caras???


----------



## hibridus (27 Sep 2012)

¿Compraríais duros de plata españoles como moneda de inversión? pesan 25 gr y tienen una pureza de 900 milésimas o 925 (no lo recuerdo bien).

Suelen venderse por unos 20 € cada uno.


----------



## Goldmaus (28 Sep 2012)

PANZEROLIGISTO dijo:


> Buenos dias:
> ...y dentro de los lingotes por que los de la isla de cook estan al 7% y los restantes al 19%.son de peor calidad,o no tiene nada que ver?
> He oido que cuando compras en alemania por internet tienen un cupo para vender al 7& y cuando llegan a ese cupo pasan al 19%,por lo que ahora casi todo lo que compras es al 19%.es asi?
> Cuando llege el 1 de enero vuelve al 7% o va a subir al 19% por una subida fiscal?
> ...



Los lingotes de las Islas Cook están amonedados, por ello sólo se gravan con el 7 % de IVA. 

En Alemania, como en todo Europa, hay un límite anual de ventas a distancia para los profesionales (tiendas, por ejemplo) sin tener que pagar impuestos en el país destino. Si se rebasase ese límite, la tienda en cuestión tendría que registrarse en el país destino y pagar impuestos ahí con la tasa de IVA local. Por ejemplo, una tienda alemana que venda más de 35.000 Euros de mercancía a Espana en 2012 tendrá que registrarse y pagar impuestos ahí y las ventas a Espana tendrían un IVA de 21% y ya no de 19% ó 7%, según el caso.

Como el límite es anual, el 1 de enero de cada anio se re-inicia la cuenta.

Como comentario adicional: en Alemania existen rumores cada vez más formales de que el IVA de las monedas podría subir (ahora sí) a 19 % a partir del próximo 1 de enero. Esto se sabría con certeza a más tardar en noviembre. 

Cordialmente,


----------



## Visrul (29 Sep 2012)

Hola, confirmo que desde que he hecho el pago hasta la recepción del pedido han pasado 8 días laborables (una semana y pico).

La mercancía ha llegado bien embalada y todo bien, salvo que una de las monedas que tenía pedidas era una grizzlie y me ha llegado con manchas de leche . Cualquiera les reclama ahora ... ::



ivanbg dijo:


> Si, lo hice por internet. Mande la transferencia y me confirmaron el envio 4 dias despues. En total, desde que inicie el pedido y me llego a casa, tardaron 1 semana.
> 
> Les mande un email y me contestaron el mismo día. También si llamas, te pueden atender en español


----------



## els22 (14 Oct 2012)

Hola,me ofrecen dos monedas de Francia de 20 francos ha 265 euros cada una.Mañana tengo que ir a verlas y decidir.Me gustaria saber la opinion de los foreros sobre que os parece el precio y si me las debo de quedar.Gracias por vuestra opinion.


----------



## alvono (14 Oct 2012)

El precio está bien, es más o menos al que las vende el andorrano y coininvestdirect


----------



## Jalapa (16 Oct 2012)

*cuenta en anlagegold*

Sabe alguien si se puede comprar en anlagegold sin residir en alemania?

Tienen una oferta interesante de monedas de 200 € francesas.

Si alguien puede informar sobre la forma de comprar alli .....


----------



## garrison (16 Oct 2012)

Pregunta simplona:
Cuando llegan las monedas, abris el paquete delante del mensajero?
Si no lo abris y falta alguna moneda...joervque gracia.
Si la abris, supongo que el mensajero puede llamar directamente a los albanos kosobares .
Supongo que es un dilema, o me pierdo algo y es una pregunta muy muy tonta


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Oct 2012)

garrison dijo:


> Pregunta simplona:
> Cuando llegan las monedas, abris el paquete delante del mensajero?
> Si no lo abris y falta alguna moneda...joervque gracia.
> Si la abris, supongo que el mensajero puede llamar directamente a los albanos kosobares .
> Supongo que es un dilema, o me pierdo algo y es una pregunta muy muy tonta



Yo nunca he abierto un paquete delante del mensajero, y menos un pedido de monedas. Si la tienda tiene voluntad de resolver un error lo hará independientemente de las pruebas, aunque tuvieras el mensajero como testigo del numero de monedas, dudo que perdiera un minuto defendiendo tus intereses en contra de los de la tienda que es el cliente que le paga. Las monedas te pueden venir en mejor o peor estado, pero nunca me ha pasado que faltara alguna.


----------



## chak4l (16 Oct 2012)

Anlagegold hace tiempo enviaba a España sin ningun problema y con gastos de envio asequibles.
Hace poco les hice una consulta y creo que seguian mandando a España, pero ponían unos precios desorbitados en los gastos de envío, creo recordar que alrededor de 50€, ademas puede ser que hayan llegado al cupo maximo para vender plata en nuestro pais, de todos modos si lo que quieres es oro no deberia haber problema ya que no tienen ningun limite.



Jalapa dijo:


> Sabe alguien si se puede comprar en anlagegold sin residir en alemania?
> 
> Tienen una oferta interesante de monedas de 200 € francesas.
> 
> Si alguien puede informar sobre la forma de comprar alli .....


----------



## ivanbg (16 Oct 2012)

garrison dijo:


> Pregunta simplona:
> Cuando llegan las monedas, abris el paquete delante del mensajero?
> Si no lo abris y falta alguna moneda...joervque gracia.
> Si la abris, supongo que el mensajero puede llamar directamente a los albanos kosobares .
> Supongo que es un dilema, o me pierdo algo y es una pregunta muy muy tonta



Yo no lo abriria delante del mensajero... Cuanta menos gente sepa que tienes monedas de oro o plata mejor. 

Por eso creo que es importante comprar en sitios de confianza: Si hay algún problema seguro que te lo solucionan directamente en la tienda...


----------



## garrison (16 Oct 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Yo no lo abriria delante del mensajero... Cuanta menos gente sepa que tienes monedas de oro o plata mejor.
> 
> Por eso creo que es importante comprar en sitios de confianza: Si hay algún problema seguro que te lo solucionan directamente en la tienda...



Osea, que hay que fiarse, pero vaya nervios de acero, porque con dos onzas de oro que compres... medio millon de pelas.

Suele ser envio asegurado, creo haber entendido.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Oct 2012)

garrison dijo:


> Osea, que hay que fiarse, pero vaya nervios de acero, porque con dos onzas de oro que compres... medio millon de pelas.
> 
> Suele ser envio asegurado, creo haber entendido.



Si, supongo que tienes razón, nunca me había preocupado por esto, y eso que las primeras onzas las compré por ebay...  ... Si te preocupa que te engañen, compra o en el Andorrano o en alguna de las empresas serias de las que se habla en este hilo, si nadie ha tenido problemas con ellas es que son serias de verdad.


----------



## fff (16 Oct 2012)

garrison dijo:


> Osea, que hay que fiarse, pero vaya nervios de acero, porque con dos onzas de oro que compres... medio millon de pelas.
> 
> Suele ser envio asegurado, creo haber entendido.



Entendemos que va a ser tu primera vez  siempre hay nervios ... mira la reputación del vendedor que selecciones, y tranquilo


----------



## Goldmaus (16 Oct 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> ...de todos modos si lo que quieres es oro no deberia haber problema ya que no tienen ningun limite.



Cada empresa contabiliza los costes de envío de forma diferente, dependiendo de sus porpias políticas y registro ante la Hacienda alemana. Si una companía contabiliza sus envíos con 0% de IVA no debería tener pronlema alguno para seguir enviando a países donde ha alcanzado su cuota anual de IVA.

Sin embargo, si los costes de envío los contabiliza con 7% o 19% de IVA, podría ser que el vendedor ya no desee enviar más para no arriesgarse a pasar la cuota anual de IVA.


----------



## garrison (17 Oct 2012)

fff dijo:


> Entendemos que va a ser tu primera vez  siempre hay nervios ... mira la reputación del vendedor que selecciones, y tranquilo



Segun parece el andorrano es muy muy fiable, pero imaginate que pides dos onzas y algun listo de mensajeria se queda con una o las dos,.... que pasaria?
Como justificas que falta una onza?

Y efectivamente sera mi primera vez estudiante, y gracias a todos por contestar.


----------



## chak4l (17 Oct 2012)

garrison dijo:


> Segun parece el andorrano es muy muy fiable, pero imaginate que pides dos onzas y algun listo de mensajeria se queda con una o las dos,.... que pasaria?
> Como justificas que falta una onza?
> 
> Y efectivamente sera mi primera vez estudiante, y gracias a todos por contestar.



Normalmente lo que un mensajero transporta no lo sabe, pero como nunca se sabe, una de las formulas que utiliza una empresa importante en este mundo y que me ha gustado bastante , es informar al cliente el tipo de embalaje y el color que usa y como esta puesto, para detectar facilmente y a simple vista sin necesidad de abrir el paquete si este ha podido ser manipulado.

Para todo lo demas que pueda ocurrir, estan los seguros en el envío.


----------



## garrison (18 Oct 2012)

No se si me estoy pasando en las preguntitas, pero aprovecho porque os veo pacientes y muy buenines 

Porque cuestan tan poco las monedas alemanas de 100 euros de media onza de oro?
Las he visto a 690€, y eso son 50€ menos que las otras medias onzas.

Parece buena inversión porque todos sabemos que son mas fácilmente convertibles al ser mas pequeñas, pero porque son tan baratas las alemanas?

Son raras? y por eso nadie las quiere?

Gracias por vuestra paciencia.


----------



## fff (18 Oct 2012)

Una cosa es una onza o fraccion internacionalmente reconocida y otra onzas de coleccion. Si puedes tener las 2 en 1 (por ejemplo los pandas) pues es mejor. Aqui tambien hay onzas de la FNMT que puedes conseguir a precio spot, pero tu a lo mejor prefieres un krugerrand.... yo las FNMTadas no te las recomiendo : 

No te des mucho mal, cualquier opcion es un buen refugio.

Yo de ti iria por soberanos, francos y alfonsinas -por tamaño-. A muchos foreros les oiras que los kruger, filarmonicas o maples. 

Cada uno tiene su propia opinion :rolleye:


----------



## Vidar (19 Oct 2012)

Don Diego dijo:


> unas preguntas:
> la primera es que si las monedas bouillon como las filarmonicas eagles etc tienen valor facial y cual es.
> 
> la segunda es que me gustaría saber donde compráis las monedas y que empresas son series y de fiar.
> ...



Tienen valor facial pero es irrelevante para todo, incluso para cruzar aduanas. La filarmónica 100€, las eagles $50...

Depende del volumen que necesites comprar puedes comprar a un particular en el hilo de compra-venta, al andorrano, a tiendas alemanas o belgas.

Tienes la opción de las cajas de seguridad privadas de los bancos.

.


----------



## Vidar (19 Oct 2012)

Don Diego dijo:


> supongo que el valor facial que me indicas será el de las monedas de oro , las plata por donde andan?¿
> 
> la página de el andorrano es esta Gráfico ¿?



Las de plata que has dicho 1,5€ y $1.

Si, Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net

.


----------



## bullish consensus (19 Oct 2012)

Don Diego dijo:


> unas preguntas:
> la primera es que si las monedas bouillon como las filarmonicas eagles etc tienen valor facial y cual es.
> 
> la segunda es que me gustaría saber donde compráis las monedas y que empresas son series y de fiar.
> ...



el oro esta cayendo algo ahora, tienes por ahi hilos. el valor facial es lo de menos, ej 50 pesos mejicanos, el valor de cotización del oro es lo que cuenta.
el maple son 50 dolares canadienses y asi

cualquier tienda de toda la vida donde puedas volver a reclamar, internet tienes sitios buenos tambien, en el foro seria raro que te engañasen hay un hilo con valoraciones

se discreto o pilla una caja de seguridad.


en mi opinion el oro es como todo lo demas, como las casas, como los billetes, todo va y viene, quiza apuntarse a ultima hora no es la mejor idea... pillate alguna por capricho y vete siguiendo el asunto.


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Oct 2012)

El valor facial se encuentra fácilemnte, excepto en las krugerrand y las onzas libertad.


----------



## Vidar (19 Oct 2012)

Don Diego dijo:


> Por cierto el foro de tu firma tiene muy buena pinta , voy a registrarme.



Es del forero Atanor, tiene una sección de Temas básicos para iniciarse en metales. Si te lo lees tendrás una buena base.

.


----------



## ivanbg (19 Oct 2012)

Don Diego dijo:


> unas preguntas:
> la primera es que si las monedas bouillon como las filarmonicas eagles etc tienen valor facial y cual es.
> 
> la segunda es que me gustaría saber donde compráis las monedas y que empresas son series y de fiar.
> ...



Para comprar en alemania puedes consultar estas paginas:

Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silber-Münze Wiener Philharmoniker 2012 | Silber-Münzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Goldmünzenvergleiche | Buchempfehlungen und Kommentare zu Silber, Gold und 

Gold.de - Edelmetall Preisvergleich für Gold, Silber, Barren und Münzen kaufen


----------



## necho (18 Nov 2012)

*Añadidos nuevos enlaces.*

Añadidos nuevos enlaces al mensaje que abre el hilo:

- Monedas con Premium XIX: Canguros por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium X: Precolombinas por *fff*

- Monedas con Premium XI: Fiji Taku  por *Goldmaus*

- Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


----------



## Mister Peregrino (18 Nov 2012)

¿Es posible comprar monedas de oro online pagando con Paypal o tarjeta de crédito? He mirado en algunas de las casas alemanas más conocidas y solo aceptan transferencia bancaria. 

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## INE (18 Nov 2012)

Buenas noches conforeros, os leo pero no escribo por este subforo ya que me considero un aprendiz. Veo que hay diferentes precios para un mismo producto, exactamente lingotes de oro de 100 gramos. Son todos de pureza 999,9 así que no sé muy bien cuál puede ser el motivo, el fabricante? país de origen? Echad un vistazo porque veo que las diferencias son significativas de un lingote a otro: Goldbarren 100 Gramm


----------



## bullish consensus (19 Nov 2012)

INE dijo:


> Buenas noches conforeros, os leo pero no escribo por este subforo ya que me considero un aprendiz. Veo que hay diferentes precios para un mismo producto, exactamente lingotes de oro de 100 gramos. Son todos de pureza 999,9 así que no sé muy bien cuál puede ser el motivo, el fabricante? país de origen? Echad un vistazo porque veo que las diferencias son significativas de un lingote a otro: Goldbarren 100 Gramm



es como las monedas, una cosa es el spot y otra que cada uno le pone el precio que quiere a su monedita, aun teniendo el mismo peso y siendo la misma, no es lo mismo el andorrano que las tiendas alemanas, pues ahi tienes lingotes que comercializan varias tiendas, en varias ciudades, con diferentes certificaciones, y el sitio ese te las ofrece todas. una cosa es el spot y luego otra el precio o lo que te vayan a dar a ti por él. supongo que tiendas con mas prestigio seran mas caras porque lo autentifican o asi, aunque eso lo haran todas pero algunas están mejor consideradas, como comprar en el corte ingles o en el simply.


----------



## HAL 9000 (19 Nov 2012)

hibridus dijo:


> ¿Compraríais duros de plata españoles como moneda de inversión? pesan 25 gr y tienen una pureza de 900 milésimas o 925 (no lo recuerdo bien).
> 
> Suelen venderse por unos 20 € cada uno.



Rescato el mensaje de hibridus por si algún experto tiene a bien comentar contras y pros.


----------



## petuko (19 Nov 2012)

Buenas ya he leído en el hilo que realizar mas de 10000 Euros en compras a tiendas online de Alemania, en teoría Hacienda te exige que estés dado de alta como autonomo. Tengo entonces el cupo cubierto este año, me arriesgo mucho si hago mas compras?. Sabéis de casos reales que hayan tenido reclamaciones?.

Gracias


----------



## guruguru (19 Nov 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Como soporte físico no es el más indicado, es moneda antigua y de 0.900mm, puestos a invertir que sea en moneda moderna, en lo posible moneda bullión de 0.999mm de pureza o 0.925mm como los Karlillos; otra cosa es que uno haya ido recogiendo con el tiempo una saca de duros, si los tienes bienvenidos sean, no dejan de contener plata pero se paga un poco peor el gramo, sino mirar los precios de compra del andorrano para formarse una idea.
> 
> Podriamos poner el mismo ejemplo con las Alfonsinas de Oro, es Oro también pero es mejor lo idoneo es Bullión moderno, es decir, desde el 50 Pesos mejicano, pasando por el Krugerrand hasta llegar a las distintas ediciones de monedas de inversión actuales; pero si tienes por herencia o por afición p.e. 200 gr. de Oro en Alfonsinas pues miel sobre hojuelas.
> 
> ...




Hola, no se si estoy del todo deacuerdo contigo. Pues los duros de plata como bien dices, los vas a tener que vender mas baratos que una maple por ejemplo, pero claro, tb los vas a comprar mas baratos, con lo que al final es lo mismo. Ademas, pòr el tema liquidez, he visto algunos compro oro que compran a un precio cercano a spot. Y los duros de plata hoy en dia se pueden conseguiar a un precio por debajo del spot. Con las onzas te darian lo mismo y perderias mas. O venderlas por ebay, webs como esta, etc.. pero es un mercado , de momento, pequeño y no tienes la venta al instante. De todas maneras lo del compro oro habria que compravarlo primero. 
Con respecto a las alfonsinas, si estan bien conservadas pienso que pueden tener un valor numismático que podria frenar en algún punto una hipotética bajada de precio del metal.

En lo que me estoy fijando ahora es en las monedas con premium, coleccionables. Pues por lo que parece van incrementando su precio segun van pasando los años. Con lo que podrian se incluso mejor inversión a largo plazo comprar en este momento la moneda del año actual. Aunque en este tema me gustaria que nos ilustrase alguien con mas conocimientos.

Yo apenas acabo de descubrir este mundillo de las monedas, así que como buen novato que quiere aprender, espero correciones y opiniones diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## fff (19 Nov 2012)

Coincido parcialmente con ambos. Diversificacion es la clave.

En oro prefiero la moneda histórica. A la larga puede tener un valor potencial numismático. Ojo hay piezas y piezas. Se ve claramente que un soberano es mucho más líquido que un 50 pesos. 

En plata se puede diversificar. 
-Los K12 son ideales, y quizas pronto los K20 no vendrán mal... todavia falta
-Las onzas bullion de 999 son un buen arma, reconocible en todo el planeta. Líquidas fácilmente. EStán vendidas cuando necesites el dinero.
-Las monedas históricas...
* Las malas... duros en BC, plata que se vende cerca de spot, pero se compra todavia peor! cuidado!
* Las buenas... hay que tener buen ojo, pero las piezas buenas, en el tiempo se revalorizan mucho. Te tiene que gustar el tema.
* La moneda extranjera. Los 50/10 francos es facil encontrarlos bonitos, y valen poco mas de spot. Otra opcion interesante. Los morgan. Una coleccion bonita puede valer pasta. Los 90 y pico diferentes valen sobre las cinco cifras. Pero vaya, como una coleccion completa de pandas. Yo recomendaria una coleccion del centenario, la de 5 pesetas. Te tiene que gustar la numismática y querer aprender. No son líquidas inmediatamente, a menos que quieras palmar pasta...

En cualquier caso, lo de siempre, sabed lo que comprais. Investigad. Comprad al que sepa de monedas. No os de palo preguntar. MEjor antes que despues.


----------



## Vidar (19 Nov 2012)

fff dijo:


> Coincido parcialmente con ambos. Diversificacion es la clave.
> 
> En oro prefiero la moneda histórica. A la larga puede tener un valor potencial numismático. *Ojo hay piezas y piezas. Se ve claramente que un soberano es mucho más líquido que un 50 pesos. *
> 
> ...



Es más líquido por lo mismo que un lingote de onza tiene mayor sobrespot y mejor reventa que uno de 0,5 kg... por que es más pequeño y hay más gente con 300€ para invertir que con 1600€.

Pero el que quiera invertir en oro que busque el precio por gramo más barato, puedes pagar un poco de premium por que esté amonedado, otro poco por ser un tipo moneda muy reconocida para facilitar la comprobación de autenticidad, pero pagar por valor numismático ya no es invertir en oro... es como invertir en arte. 

Puede que sea un gran negocio poder comprar una Saint-Gaudens de 1933 que se revalorizará seguro, pero los $7,590,000 que vale en subasta no es por su contenido en oro y si por su historia, escasez, exclusividad.

.


----------



## HAL 9000 (19 Nov 2012)

Sin ánimo de contradecir lo aportado por miaavg, guruguru, vidar o fff, comentar también que la compra de duros normalmente implica que sea en un mercado alternativo (por no llamarlo negro) con lo que esto conlleva de ausencia de impuestos o registro de identidades.
En lo referente a que se pague más o menos respecto a spot que si de una bullion se tratase, de verdad que sigo sin entenderlo. Como mucho entendería que se pagara un poquito menos que el spot por el hecho de no ser .999 y precisar por ello de un refinado posterior... Pero nada más.
Qué curioso es tener la sensación de que estas comprando dinero por muy poco papel y al mismo tiempo pensar que aún lo podrías comprar por menos....


----------



## fff (20 Nov 2012)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Sin ánimo de contradecir lo aportado por miaavg, guruguru, vidar o fff, comentar también que la compra de duros normalmente implica que sea en un mercado alternativo (por no llamarlo negro) con lo que esto conlleva de ausencia de impuestos o registro de identidades.



Conozco mucha gente que se dedica a los metales, a comprar/vender duros en condiciones BC o peores... pero ese ya no lo veo mi terreno y veo más dificil manejarme en un mercado de trapicheos y sujeto a posibles engaños...


----------



## arckan69 (27 Nov 2012)

sabéis decirme qué es una moneda mirrored¿? me da que es una falsificación pero no estoy seguro. Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## PajaroPiter (27 Nov 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> sabéis decirme qué es una moneda mirrored¿? me da que es una falsificación pero no estoy seguro. Muchas gracias de antemano!



Acabado superficial tipo espejo.


----------



## IvanRios (7 Ene 2013)

Una pregunta a quien sea tan amable de responderla: ¿Cuánto se está pagando (aprox) por los pakillos y por los duros de plata?


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2013)

IvanRios dijo:


> Una pregunta a quien sea tan amable de responderla: ¿Cuánto se está pagando (aprox) por los pakillos y por los duros de plata?



Por los duros de plata no te se decir exactamente pues si están en calidades superiores a MBC+ el precio que se paga es por el valor numismático, pero en calidades bajas están en torno al precio de la plata que contienen un poco más. Las de 100 pesetas de 1966 las puedes encontrar en SC o en EBC en una horquilla de precios entre los 12 y los 16 ya que la tirada fue muy grande y, salvo las de estrella 69, están bastante cerca del spot. Si están en conservaciones malillas las puedes sacar por el precio de la plata.


----------



## fff (7 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Por los duros de plata no te se decir exactamente pues si están en calidades superiores a MBC+ el precio que se paga es por el valor numismático, pero en calidades bajas están en torno al precio de la plata que contienen un poco más. Las de 100 pesetas de 1966 las puedes encontrar en SC o en EBC en una horquilla de precios entre los 12 y los 16 ya que la tirada fue muy grande y, salvo las de estrella 69, están bastante cerca del spot. Si están en conservaciones malillas las puedes sacar por el precio de la plata.



Los duros de plata a spot son no coleccionables, pues o son carentes de estrella o lo más normal, su estado de conservacion es inferior a MBC-/BC+
Es por ello que es pagarán a spot + muy poquito (lo que quiera ganar el comerciante). Por los MBC, y dependiendo de su rareza, ya te clavarán un poco más, pero realmente puede ser bastante poco. Si hablamos de MBC+ en adelante, empiezan las palabras serias en numismática. EStos no son aptos para inversores no numismáticos


----------



## IvanRios (8 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Por los duros de plata no te se decir exactamente pues si están en calidades superiores a MBC+ el precio que se paga es por el valor numismático, pero en calidades bajas están en torno al precio de la plata que contienen un poco más. Las de 100 pesetas de 1966 las puedes encontrar en SC o en EBC en una horquilla de precios entre los 12 y los 16 ya que la tirada fue muy grande y, salvo las de estrella 69, están bastante cerca del spot. Si están en conservaciones malillas las puedes sacar por el precio de la plata.



Gracias por las respuestas, pero me refería más al tema de la plata y no al tema de la numismática, porque supongo que los duros y pakillos que me ofrecen carecerán de valor numismático. Os comento que hay un chaval que está empeñado en cambiarme algunos pakillos y duros por algunos karlillos, y de ahí la pregunta, porque sopesando estoy sobre qué sería un buen trato para mí. ¿Alguna opinión sobre lo que sería buen trato teniendo en cuenta el facial de los karlillos?


----------



## guslm1983 (8 Ene 2013)

Habia oido que la plata era buena inversión(ya se que eso es muy relativo)
Me he metido en internet a investigar un poco y veo que la gente compra monedas para tenerlas en casa, yo pensaba que eso se compraba como las acciones. 
Como veis no tengo ni zorra. 
¿no se puede invertir a un indice o algo así que suba y baje con la plata? 
¿lo recomendáis para meter por ejemplo 1000€ o 2000€?


----------



## BaNGo (8 Ene 2013)

Estos son hilos dedicados a la compra física de plata u oro, pero también es posible especular con oro-papel y plata-papel.

En físico es más recomendable para largo plazo y no para corto.


----------



## Vidar (8 Ene 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Estos son hilos dedicados a la compra física de plata u oro, pero también es posible especular con oro-papel y plata-papel.
> 
> En físico es más recomendable para largo plazo y no para corto.



También tienes algo mixto que son los vault, oro custodiado con la libertad de comprar y vender en el momento que quieras y también la posibilidad de recuperarlo en físico.

Hay empresas dedicadas a ello y también bancos. Sale algo caro pero da bastantes ventajas.

.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (8 Ene 2013)

Hola, Sigo mirando las monedas de plata, de todos modos, mi primo que es un lanzado, ha comprado unas moneditas de plata en el andorrano, ya os contaré como le ha ido el tema.
un saludo.


----------



## monigar89 (9 Ene 2013)

Por si a alguien le interesa....yo ya he aprovechado las rebajas. El precio es bueno.

1.5 Oz Plata Silver 999 Canada Polar Bear 8 Dollars 2013


----------



## Rexter (9 Ene 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Estos son hilos dedicados a la compra física de plata u oro, pero también es posible especular con oro-papel y plata-papel.
> 
> En físico es más recomendable para largo plazo y no para corto.



Especular con plata física es bastante complicado teniendo en cuenta que pagas de entrada un 21% en impuestos.
Para especular están como dices tú los productos financieros que permiten operar a los precios del spot.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Especular con plata física es bastante complicado teniendo en cuenta que pagas de entrada un 21% en impuestos.
> Para especular están como dices tú los productos financieros que permiten operar a los precios del spot.



O como indicaba Vidar, los vault en que compras y vendes plata física sin IVA y a precio spot con total flexibilidad,
mas información en la web de BullionVault


----------



## Josebs (9 Ene 2013)

lo malo de los vault es que igual cuando quieras quitarla o ir a por ella, te dicen plata? que plata? jejejej:: y si te la dan toma comision: 
Si el cliente desea retirar su oro en forma de lingotes de 400 onzas troy, se le cobrará un 2,5% sobre el valor del oro. Para cantidades de oro inferiores, el precio es de un 7,5% sobre el valor del oro. El coste de retirar la plata es del 10% sobre su valor y sólo pueden retirarse lingotes enteros de 1.000 onzas troy.


----------



## Vidar (9 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> lo malo de los vault es que igual cuando quieras quitarla o ir a por ella, te dicen plata? que plata? jejejej:: y si te la dan toma comision:
> Si el cliente desea retirar su oro en forma de lingotes de 400 onzas troy, se le cobrará un 2,5% sobre el valor del oro. Para cantidades de oro inferiores, el precio es de un 7,5% sobre el valor del oro. El coste de retirar la plata es del 10% sobre su valor y sólo pueden retirarse lingotes enteros de 1.000 onzas troy.




Yo compro y vendo a spot ± 0,3% y los productos son concretos (monedas bullion o lingotes de peso específico) y la entrega en físico es gratuita. 

Eso si es un banco que no se dedica en exclusiva al vault, más bien como un servicio más al cliente.


.


----------



## amar35 (9 Ene 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo compro y vendo a spot ± 0,3% y los productos son concretos (monedas bullion o lingotes de peso específico) y la entrega en físico es gratuita.
> 
> Eso si es un banco que no se dedica en exclusiva al vault, más bien como un servicio más al cliente.
> 
> ...



Podrías dar mas información si es posible . . .


----------



## Josebs (9 Ene 2013)

si ya te digo esas condiciones son bastante interesantes...::


----------



## BaNGo (9 Ene 2013)

Lo malo que está en... ¿Suiza?


----------



## Vidar (9 Ene 2013)

amar35 dijo:


> Podrías dar mas información si es posible . . .





Josebs dijo:


> si ya te digo esas condiciones son bastante interesantes...::





BaNGo dijo:


> Lo malo que está en... ¿Suiza?



Si, es el Zürcher Kantonalbank.

ZKB Finanzinformationen

.


----------



## Vidar (9 Ene 2013)

En Alemania y por supuesto en Suiza casi todos los bancos tienen este servicio para sus clientes.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> lo malo de los vault es que igual cuando quieras quitarla o ir a por ella, te dicen plata? que plata? jejejej:: y si te la dan toma comision:
> Si el cliente desea retirar su oro en forma de lingotes de 400 onzas troy, se le cobrará un 2,5% sobre el valor del oro. Para cantidades de oro inferiores, el precio es de un 7,5% sobre el valor del oro. El coste de retirar la plata es del 10% sobre su valor y sólo pueden retirarse lingotes enteros de 1.000 onzas troy.



Es que la idea es optar por unos vaults u otros segun lo que quieras hacer. BullionVault es ideal si quieres especular e ir comprando y vendiendo, pero no tanto para retirar (excepto en situaciones excepcionales), ya que tiene comisiones bajas de compra venta. El Vault de Vidar (tienes que ir fisicamente a Suiza) es perfecto para ir comprando almacenando y, en el futuro, retirar. Si no quieres tradear, pues fisico en mano, y si solo quieres tradear pues ETFs. Se trata de saber que quieres hacer y, luego, elegir el producto mas adecuado.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Ene 2013)

Hace unos meses se discutieron muchos de estos argumentos en otro hilo, lo dejo aquí para quien quiera profundizar sobre los vaults:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362205-bullionvault.html


----------



## Vidar (9 Ene 2013)

En realidad es una custody account. Puedes tener oro, divisas, warrants, ETFs, acciones todo mezclado en la misma cuenta... 

El caso es que al tener compra-venta y recuperación en físico el funcionamiento es el mismo pero sólo te sale a cuenta trabajar con lingotes de kilo, las monedas y los lingotes pequeños si que tienen más sobrespot.

.


----------



## pringaete (10 Ene 2013)

Duda sobre monedas chinas.

Dirigida a los expertos metaleros del foro.

¿Los chinos acuñan el peso o el valor facial?

He visto un panda y unas monedas de año lunar que en la cara del bicho pone 1 oz. en vez de 10 yuanes (como cojones se escriba yuan en chinorri). Me ha extrañado porque en todas siempre veo el valor en yuanes en esa cara, nada de citar el peso con letras occidentales. Me ha escamado. 

¿Algún metalero veterano que sepa del tema?


----------



## BaNGo (10 Ene 2013)

pringaete dijo:


> Duda sobre monedas chinas
> ¿Los chinos acuñan el peso o el valor facial?
> 
> He visto un panda y unas monedas de año lunar que en la cara del bicho pone 1 oz. en vez de 10 yuanes (como cojones se escriba yuan en chinorri). Me ha extrañado porque en todas siempre veo el valor en yuanes en esa cara, nada de citar el peso con letras occidentales. Me ha escamado.



Yo imagino que no es una moneda porque no tiene facial. Será una medalla que imita a los pandas.

Si pusieras una foto igual...


----------



## monigar89 (11 Ene 2013)

pringaete dijo:


> Duda sobre monedas chinas.
> 
> Dirigida a los expertos metaleros del foro.
> 
> ...



Una moneda de Panda de China, además de valor facial, debe indicar el peso y la pureza.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2013)

Hola, monigar89: La moneda de 1 Onza de Plata Panda tiene las siguientes características, por ejemplo, para este año 2013: Tamaño: 40 mm. Valor facial: 10 yuan. Pone Ag.999. En el reverso hay tres pandas bebiendo de una charca. El fondo el habitual bosque de bambú. En el anverso, como todos los años, el Templo del Cielo de Pekin, con los característicos carácteres chinos que significan República Popular de China y abajo de todo el año 2013. De todas formas, en Internet puedes buscar la imagen. Este año viene con una tirada bastante fuerte de 8.000.000.
Eso sí, mucha precaución donde las compras, porque la falsificación de estas monedas está en el orden del día. Para quienes las conocemos es más difícil que nos la den con "queso". Es una moneda muy bonita y la colección es interesante, pero bastante cara.
Saludos.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (11 Ene 2013)

Hola.
Serias tan amables de aclarame si hay mucha falsificación en el mercado de las monedas de plata 1 oz. Reconozco que me ha entrado el gusanillo y voy a empezar a coleccionar, series y monedas. La serie Canadian Wildlife de 1 oz son 4+1 monedas. ¿Donde se pueden comprar con garantias?. He visto monedas de cobre por internet y tambien me interesan. Sigo aprendiendo poquito poco este mercado. 
saludos


----------



## fff (11 Ene 2013)

@Tamiflu, vete al hilo de compra y venta... creo que hay un par de foreros con garantias mas que suficientes justo con esas que pides

pd: cuidado con ebay...


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (11 Ene 2013)

Thanks... fff


----------



## fudini (16 Ene 2013)

Hola a todos!

Suponiendo que quisiera comprar 6 monedas de oro:

1. ¿Considerais que es buen momento para comprarlas?
2. Es mejor comprarlas en en una sola tienda o en distintas tiendas? Si realizo 3 compras de 2 monedas en distinas tiendas (menos de 3000 euros cada una), notifican a hacienda?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (16 Ene 2013)

*Dudas funcionamiento compra/venta metales*

Buenas noches,

Influenciado por el seguimiento que la parienta lleva de los metales, me he dejado convencer y hace un tiempecito que me decidí a subirme al carro de la plata y... me pierdo.

Hablando en casa con la família han surgido unas dudas que estoy seguro se han resuelto por aquí pero no las encuentro (así que disculpas si está repetido y los maestro Jedi del foro lo han aclarado mil veces mil un millón).

Veo la pregunta de Fudini y subo la apuesta:
1-Compro plata:
-¿El vendedor declara la venta? Si son compras pequeñas, grandes, o varias pequeñas que pasan de 3k €, si compro 2k € en diez tiendas diferentes, de golpe 13k €...
-¿Tengo que declarar que he comprado plata? ¿Declararla como patrimonio?
-Si la compro a un particular, ¿hay algún papeleo legal? ¿Se declara de alguna manera?


2-La vendo
-Voy al tendero. ¿Le hago factura? No va a tener iva.... ¿Él declarará su compra? Aunque sean centenares de euros.. etc. (ver primera pregunta del apartado "compro".
-¿Tengo que declarar la venta? Si hay plusvalías, hay pago por ellas? (Luego se habrá tenido que declarar la compra también primero no?
-Si vendo a un particular, ¿qué trámites hay?
-Pasa algo si no declaro ninguna de las acciones de compra-venta?

Es lo único que no tengo nada claro... hoy compro, mañana vendo.. ¿Qué pasa?

Tal como me acaban de comentar, sería conveniente declarar lo menos posible por el tema de que sean potencialmente confiscables en caso de cataclismo...

Thenkiuses por la ayuda caballeros!


----------



## Vidar (16 Ene 2013)

no me puedo extender a contestar todas las preguntas, pero te lo resumo diciendo que todo es igual que si compraras y revendieras como particular cualquier otro bien tangible a efectos de IVA, IRPF y declaración de patrimonio.



> Los bienes tangibles en cuestión general son todos aquellos que pueden ser objeto de propiedad y pueden apreciarse por los sentidos, ejemplos son una mesa, una lata de atún, un cuadro.


----------



## gugueta (16 Ene 2013)

> Tal como me acaban de comentar, sería conveniente declarar lo menos posible por el tema de que sean potencialmente confiscables en caso de cataclismo...



Si son confiscables, en caso de cataclismo o de cualquier excusa peregrina pues te darán un papelito como este:


Spoiler












Y bueno ya te puedes imaginar...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2013)

# Vidar: Bueno, hecha la ley hecha la trampa...

# gugueta: En una situación "extrema", la misma "salida"...


----------



## Vidar (17 Ene 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Vidar: Bueno, hecha la ley hecha la trampa...
> 
> # gugueta: En una situación "extrema", la misma "salida"...



:XX: ya, pero era un resumen. Quien quiera aprender esos rollos a ESADE como urdanga ::

.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (17 Ene 2013)

Vidar, gracias por la respuesta.

De todas maneras mentiría si dijera que lo tengo ahora ya todo claro.

Me cuesta ver el paralelismo entre comprar un piso, operación de la que queda constancia, te marcan de cerca y queda registrado compra, coste, venta, momento, plusvalías, etc a comprar plata que puede ser a tiendas extranjeras, nacionales, a particulares... Y la puedes ir vendiendo poco a poco a otros particulares, profesionales, dentro y fuera del país y al largo de años... (disculpen mi estrechez de entendimiento) 

Y si yo tontico me he gastado filarmónicas en Austria a 1,5 € por moneda al comprar el periódico?

...O dentro de 30 años cuando quiera vender 50 quilos de plata de golpe.... ¿Cómo se gestionará?

O es que puede que estemos hablando de algo no muy claro en el que tal como apunta fernandojcg, ¿hecha la ley hecha la trampa?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Ene 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Vidar, gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> De todas maneras mentiría si dijera que lo tengo ahora ya todo claro.
> 
> ...




Con lo de "bien tangible" deberías pensar mas en un cuadro o un televisor que en una casa (que como tu dices está muy controlado por la administración). Respecto los temas fiscales: puedes hacerlo 100% legal y pagar por las plusvalias correspondientes si guardas las facturas de compra, o puedes hacerlo trapicheando como cuando vendes un televisor de segunda mano en el Loquo.

Todos las dudas que comentas se han discutido extensa y múltiples veces en varios hilos (de ahi, supongo, la pereza de darte respuestas mas extensas). Te aconsejo que al menos te leas enterito el último hilo oficial del oro, posiblemente tardes una semana, pero aprenderás un montón y resolverás el 95% de tus dudas.


----------



## Vidar (17 Ene 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Vidar, gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> De todas maneras mentiría si dijera que lo tengo ahora ya todo claro.
> 
> ...



míralo más que como una casa piensa que compras 1000000 latas de atún, pagas su iva (en el caso del oro es 0 pero lo pagas), tienes factura de compra, lo tienes que almacenar y lo vendes por partes ( o no) a particulares o a un super con una ganancia, algunas te las quedas tú o te las comes (gastas).

Como eres particular vendes a precio neto (sin iva) pero de las ventas declaradas tienes que pagar irpf en tu declaración.

De las no declaradas no. supuestamente te las has comido.

De las retenidas si haces decl. de patrimonio, tienes que declararlas como un bien si quieres poder venderlas legalmente en un futuro.

De las comidas (gastadas), nada. (uso propio. me lo gasté en p&b.)

Fernando se refiere más bien a evitar impuestos, que como verás se puede o no hacer, pero si no pagas impuestos no lo puedes tener otra vez en el banco y para 3.000€ bien, pero y para 300.000?

.


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Ene 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Influenciado por el seguimiento que la parienta lleva de los metales, me he dejado convencer y hace un tiempecito que me decidí a subirme al carro de la plata y... me pierdo.
> 
> ...



Espero haber resuelto algunas dudas.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (17 Ene 2013)

Estoy intentando encontrar el botoncito para agradecer a Vidar, Estudiante... y j.w.pepper pero no lo encuentro.

Gracias a todos por las respuestas!

Me da que el día que el Ag esté a punto de caramelo para aquellos que haya llegado el tiempo de retirar la pensión tendremos movida...


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (31 Ene 2013)

¿Qué manera sería más recomendable, si es que hay una más recomendable que otra, de distribuir 10k-12k en metales a día de hoy? ¿Un par de onzas de oro y el resto en bullion plata? ¿Subir el oro a tres onzas?


----------



## fff (31 Ene 2013)

Eso lo tienes que pensar tu, lo que es bueno para ti lo tienes que razonar tu. En cualquier caso recuerda, plata inversion, oro refugio, plata largo plazo, oro por si necesitas cash rapidamente


----------



## santia (1 Feb 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> ¿Qué manera sería más recomendable, si es que hay una más recomendable que otra, de distribuir 10k-12k en metales a día de hoy? ¿Un par de onzas de oro y el resto en bullion plata? ¿Subir el oro a tres onzas?




En mi opinión:

- compra sólo oro
- compra sólo en tiendas reconocidas
- piensa en el largo plazo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Feb 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> ¿Qué manera sería más recomendable, si es que hay una más recomendable que otra, de distribuir 10k-12k en metales a día de hoy? ¿Un par de onzas de oro y el resto en bullion plata? ¿Subir el oro a tres onzas?



Lo mejor es que decidas por ti mismo, pero para compensar el consejo de santia (y que veas la pluralidad de criterios), a mi hermana le he aconsejado 50%/50% por ese importe: 200 oz de plata (o monedas de 12€) y 4 o 5 oz de oro. Por lo de equilibrar la componente especulativa (con suelo en caso de monedas de 12€) y la de refugio.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (1 Feb 2013)

Hola
Estoy pensando comprar alguna moneda en la web de coininvestdirect.com.
Aparentemente tienen buenos precios pero te cargan 21 euros+- en portes.
Alguna experiencia con ellos.
un saludo


----------



## Tichy (1 Feb 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Hola
> Estoy pensando comprar alguna moneda en la web de coininvestdirect.com.
> Aparentemente tienen buenos precios pero te cargan 21 euros+- en portes.
> Alguna experiencia con ellos.
> un saludo



Para oro no está mal, ahora bien antes de subir los precios de los portes, estaba mucho mejor. Para plata, entre la subida de los portes y la "tasa de manipulación", hay sitios mejores.

En cuanto al proceso en sí, rapidez, información sobre el envío, etc. irreprochable. Aquí detallo un proceso de compra:


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (1 Feb 2013)

Tichy dijo:


> Para oro no está mal, ahora bien antes de subir los precios de los portes, estaba mucho mejor. Para plata, entre la subida de los portes y la "tasa de manipulación", hay sitios mejores.
> 
> En cuanto al proceso en sí, rapidez, información sobre el envío, etc. irreprochable. Aquí detallo un proceso de compra:



Hola Tichy, te agradezco que compartas tu experiencia. 

¿Hay sitios mejores?

He mirado por internet, he tenido alguna pésima experiencia con alguna tienda en internet, gracias a Dios la pude solventar.

un saludo


----------



## Tichy (1 Feb 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Hola Tichy, te agradezco que compartas tu experiencia.
> 
> ¿Hay sitios mejores?
> 
> ...



Depende de lo que busques en concreto. Para cantidades medias-grandes de bullion, pues ya sabes, el andorrano. Si andas buscando monedas concretas hay varios foreros de confianza. Y en cuanto a tiendas alemanas, no soy un experto, pero he hecho algún pedido satisfactorio a éstos. No son los más baratos ni los más variados pero la web está muy bien (con mucha información) y me han cumplido bien. Busca referencias con el buscador del foro y te harás una idea.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (1 Feb 2013)

Tichy dijo:


> Depende de lo que busques en concreto. Para cantidades medias-grandes de bullion, pues ya sabes, el andorrano. Si andas buscando monedas concretas hay varios foreros de confianza. Y en cuanto a tiendas alemanas, no soy un experto, pero he hecho algún pedido satisfactorio a éstos. No son los más baratos ni los más variados pero la web está muy bien (con mucha información) y me han cumplido bien. Busca referencias con el buscador del foro y te harás una idea.



En España no se puede comprar moneditas de oro a precios alemanes, es una pena.

Mirando por el foro he encontrado este comparador con un ejempo de ML:

Maple Leaf Goldmünze kaufen - Wert und Preis für Ankauf 1 Oz

un saludo


----------



## PCH1111 (1 Feb 2013)

Tichy yo cuando compré hace unos meses fue en coininvest, estaban mejor de precio que el andorrano, ahora no. Andorrano no los conozco, coininvest totalmente recomendable,en la web viene explicado a la perfección ...formas de pago, etc.


Yo compré a 1300 aprox la onza krugerrand, aunque acerté en la estrategia de entrar en el oro de forma escalonada, porque ya a bajado su precio y ahora voy a comprar más barato.


Saludos


----------



## Gobbo (1 Feb 2013)

Lo que se pasan en Coininvestdirect es con los gastos de envío.
Antes eran 9 € para pedidos de menos de 2500 € y envío gratuíto para pedidos superiores a 2500 €.
Ahora a partir de 1000 € te cargan 24.95 €!!!

El andorrano va a volver a ser atractivo a poco que ajuste.

A propósito... es curioso que en CID nos meten en el grupo F de países junto a Chipre, Grecia, Irlanda y Portugal ::


----------



## serafine7 (3 Feb 2013)

ostras, que gran hilo! y yo sin pasar por aqui...


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (5 Feb 2013)

!!Ya he hecho mi primer pedido en Coininvestdirect!!. 
Muy amables al teléfono.
Esperando estoy....


----------



## PCH1111 (5 Feb 2013)

Me gustaría saber que porcentaje de vuestro capital teneis en oro. Me interesa vuestra opinión ya que yo no soy un experto metalero como vosotros, estoy pensando si comprar más o no, ahora mismo solo tengo un 5% en oro.

Saludos


----------



## DenariusGold (6 Feb 2013)

Hola, sin querer molestar y ser demasiado "publicitario", pero al leer el hilo, parece que solo existe alemania en el mapa  Y no es el caso...
Ya sabeis, si hay alguna moneda que no tenemos en catalogo, me podeis mandar un MP, seguro que podré ayudar, al menos lo intentaré!
Igual, si quereis un precio "personalizado" para un pedido de varias onzas, seguro que se os podré hacer un pequeño descuento... ¡Perdonad por este parentesis! Pero he visto a muchos que preguntaban que opciones existian fuera de alemania, y pienso que esta bien que se sepa que existimos 

@PH1111
¿Es suficiente un 5% ? Esto dependerá de la fe, de la confianza que tengas en el sistema. Si me puedo permitir dar mi opinion, el 5% me parece el minimo recomendable visto la situacion actual y las politicas monetarias de los bancos centrales. De hecho cualquier banco US, que no es por definicion pro-metales, esta actualmente recomendando a sus clientes una ponderacion en torno al 5% como minimo. Para uno que realmente sea "goldbug", metalero... Supongo que será bastante mas, 10%? 20%, 50%? mas? No creo que haya un porcentaje ideal. La mejor ponderacion será la que te permitirá sentirte en harmonia contigo mismo, segun tu interpretacion del entorno politico y economico y de la vision que tengas del futuro a medio/largo plazo. Si con un 5% te sientes a gusto, bien protegido, y crees que la economia esta a punto de recuperar fuerzas, pues el 5% será perfecto. En cambio, si te crees que estamos viviendo el final de una epoca, el final de la hegemonia del rey dollar, el 5% me parece muy muy infraponderado  Cada uno tiene que definir cual es el equilibrio que le proporciona la mayor serenidad... Just my opinion... Algunos gestores reconocidos tienen mas del 80% en Gold/silver, es otro extremo... Saludos


----------



## Vidar (6 Feb 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Me gustaría saber que porcentaje de vuestro capital teneis en oro. Me interesa vuestra opinión ya que yo no soy un experto metalero como vosotros, estoy pensando si comprar más o no, ahora mismo solo tengo un 5% en oro.
> 
> Saludos



Yo más que un porcentaje te diría que suficiente para irte del país y poder vivir holgadamente muchos años en otro.

Ahora cada uno que mire si le gusta Suiza o Ecuador y que nivel de vida quiere.

Como hablo de un mínimo (muy mínimo) de 100 onzas que cada uno se las pergeñe por que en los gallumbos no pasan por una aduana..

Ahora, es sólo mi humilde opinión, cada cual sabrá lo que hace

.


----------



## Vidar (6 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo más que un porcentaje te diría que suficiente para irte del país y poder vivir holgadamente muchos años en otro.
> 
> Ahora cada uno que mire si le gusta Suiza o Ecuador y que nivel de vida quiere.
> 
> ...



Voy a explicarme un poco más que me ha quedado un poco apocalíptico.

Como los oreros confiamos poco o nada en el sistema nuestro plan es utilizar el oro para sobrevivir tanto a un acontecimiento brutal como una guerra como a una devaluación-hiperinflación o a una delincuencia desmesurada.

Por tanto la organización de nuestro salvavidas sería para poder llegar a un lugar seguro, con los nuestros y poder vivir allí decentemente hasta no se sabe cuando. Así tendremos que tener en cuenta el donde, cuantos dependemos de ello y cuanto pretendemos subsistir, o si queremos emprender allí algo. Es un cálculo muy personal.

¿como salimos de aquí? Pues desde Barajas normalmente si te hueles la tostada o pasando una odisea para la cual habrá que poder comprar voluntades, quizá con la fuerza.

Por ejemplo si llega la guerra de Irán o explota la burbuja de bonos americanos yo iría haciendo al menos las maletas.

¿A donde vamos? Pues hay que irse pensando sitios, pero en principio al primer lugar seguro y después al destino.

¿Como me mantengo con mi oro? Pues como dudo que lo pueda llevar encima tanto por las buenas como por las malas para mí la opción sencilla es tenerlo en físico en Suiza, si puede ser en un banco con solera y sin chanchullos. Tus ahorros se revalorizarán y puedes ir vendiendo y hacer que te transfieran a cualquier parte del mundo. según te vaya haciendo falta. Ese oro hay que irlo comprando según avancen acontecimientos, cuando aún no esté por las nubes.



Parece una película 

.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2013)

Hola, Vidar: Puede parecer una "película", pero la triste realidad nos lleva a contemplar unas posibilidades que, desgraciadamente, si no "enderezan" la situación, pueden llevarnos a lo que Vd. plantea.

Es curioso porque ese planteamiento llevo barajándolo desde hace unos años, pero ha sido en el digamos mundo de los "metaleros" donde he encontrado las mismas "percepciones". Digo "curioso", porque el "metalero" suele ser una persona bastante cabal y no, precisamente, "paranoico".

El "proceso" que pueda darse lo desconocemos y no tengo muy claro el margen de independencia personal que pudiéramos tener y la capacidad para poder mover nuestro "dinero". Con "tiempo" sería posible, ahora bien si el colapso financiero se produce de un día para otro, con los mercados cerrados, vamos un viernes por la noche, pues no tengo claro que no hubiera una especie de "apagón tecnológico" asociado al mismo.

En fin, lo mejor será prepararse y seguir haciendo los "deberes". Como decían los romanos si quieres la paz, preparáte para la guerra...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Vidar (6 Feb 2013)

Pues si Fernando, que más quisiera que todo estuviera apacible y hubiera confianza en el futuro para en vez de estar "paranoico" estar pensando en emprender y crear riqueza y trabajo en mi país.

Pero son los tiempos que nos ha tocado vivir, que son muy parecidos a los años 30 y a los que nos gusta la historia ya sabemos como libraron muchos y lo que les pasó a otros.

.


----------



## Tiogelito (6 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Pero son los tiempos que nos ha tocado vivir, que son muy parecidos a los años 30 y a los que nos gusta la historia ya sabemos como libraron muchos y lo que les pasó a otros.
> 
> .



Es offtopic, pero... 
Aún gustándome la historia, no veo dónde quieres llegar, y me he quedado intrigado.


----------



## Vidar (6 Feb 2013)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Es offtopic, pero...
> Aún gustándome la historia, no veo dónde quieres llegar, y me he quedado intrigado.



Pues para que no sea off-topic , hubo judíos que pudieron emigrar llevando consigo su riqueza, en RM no, en oro. 

También llegaron a Argentina submarinos cargados de oficiales y también de oro.

Es decir que en tiempos revueltos, con divisas que valen poco o nada, se demostró que el oro aunque sea de joyería, ha salvado a sus propietarios.

También me refería a Suiza, que preservó la riqueza de quien allí la depositó fueran judíos o nazis.

.


----------



## Tiogelito (6 Feb 2013)

Pero eso no sucedió con la plata: Me suena (no estoy seguro) que las monedas de plata llegaron a valer prácticamente nada ¿?


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (6 Feb 2013)

Nunca en la historia conocida la poblacion a alcanzado los 7.000.000 millones de individuos.
2013 no es 1940 ni 1914. De esta no se salva ni Suiza.
Hay millones de personas en España que no tienen trabajo, ni lo tendrán.

Lo digo porque yo, como casi todos deseamos lo mejor a los demás, quizás otros opinen que sobramos (me incluyo en el sentido de que tambien sobro yo) y actuen en consecuencia.....
últimamente los virus tiene extrañas cadenas de adn...... 
Y el oro se olvidará en un baul ante la peste negra....
y divagaciones varias a cospiranoia....

Pero este es un hilo de chollos y compra-venta...
Interesante el comentario de que la plata no valia nada. ¿Se puede confirmar?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2013)

# Vidar: Efectivamente, veo que Vd. está muy "puesto" en Historia. Suiza cumplió su "función", al igual que también lo hizo España, Suecia, Argentina, Estados Unidos, etc.

El "progreso" experimentado por Argentina no solo por la llegada de los submarinos 
alemanes, ya sabe que me refiero al U-977 del capitán Schaeffer y también a los "otros" submarinos...

En fin, Sr. Vidar, el conocimiento de la Historia nos permite saber lo qué pasó en situaciones semejantes y cómo salieron del "apuro" muchos. Ojalá, Vd. como otros amigos míos, puedan emprender en este país y ayudar a salir del "atolladero", y sino habrá que prepararse para lo "peor"...

# Tiogilito: La Plata siempre ha tenido valor, independientemente de que haya habido épocas de mayor infravaloramiento. La única gran "pega" que tiene con respecto al Oro es su "volumen" y que si tienes que salir por "patas" pues no es fácil llevarla consigo. Otra cosa es que, al igual que el Oro, ya esté depositada en Suiza o en otros países relativamente "seguros". En determinadas situaciones, el Oro es sumamente más "práctico", pero si no puedes salir, pues a lo mejor puede resultar más interesante la Plata.

# Tamifluparatodos: El hecho de que haya más población que en otras épocas no impide que los procesos históricos sean repetitivos y tengan "memoria". Incluso en las mayores epidemías como la Peste Negra, la Gripe Española, etc. el Oro siguió siendo la mayor referencia de valor. En cuanto a los temas "conspirativos" asociados (uno de ellos la confiscación de los Metales) no creo que este sea el hilo más adecuado para tratarlo. Ahora bien, ligeros "apuntes" de Historia siempre están bien, porque hay demasiada "incultura"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (6 Feb 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Vidar: Efectivamente, veo que Vd. está muy "puesto" en Historia. Suiza cumplió su "función", al igual que también lo hizo España, Suecia, Argentina, Estados Unidos, etc.
> 
> El "progreso" experimentado por Argentina no solo por la llegada de los submarinos
> alemanes, ya sabe que me refiero al U-977 del capitán Schaeffer y también a los "otros" submarinos...
> ...



En este enlace estan los reportajes de la noche tematica de la dos

La Noche Temática - Web oficial - RTVE.es

Recomiendo visionar estos dos duros reportajes sobre Stalin y la isla de los canibales.

El mundo es terrible....

Puede que intenten la confiscacion de los metales, creo mas bien en las cartillas de racionamiento....



un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2013)

Hola, Tamifluparatodos: No son incompatibles la confiscación de los Metales y las cartillas de racionamiento, que suelen ir asociadas. Vamos a ver, qué pasa finalmente en los Estados Unidos, donde ya tenemos el "equivalente" a las cartillas de racionamiento. Si esto pasa en el "corazón" de Imperio, pues qué podemos esperar...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Vidar (6 Feb 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Vidar: Efectivamente, veo que Vd. está muy "puesto" en Historia. Suiza cumplió su "función", al igual que también lo hizo España, Suecia, Argentina, Estados Unidos, etc.
> 
> El "progreso" experimentado por Argentina no solo por la llegada de los submarinos
> alemanes, ya sabe que me refiero al U-977 del capitán Schaeffer y también a los "otros" submarinos...
> ...



La verdad que Suiza ha sido caja fuerte de Europa y con su trayectoria bancaria estable desde la edad media, la ausencia de guerras en su territorio exceptuando la invasión napoleónica (para lo cual ya se encuentran preparados), y su seguridad jurídica, supera con creces a los otros países. 

También hay que tener en cuenta que las élites necesitan un refugio económico estable y tradicionalmente ha sido este, por lo que lo protegerán.

Hay un detalle para valorar la gran seguridad jurídica de Suiza que son las llamadas "cuentas dormidas", donde 70 años después se sigue buscando a los descendientes de sus dueños.

Pero lo que importa es hoy en día y USA, España y Argentina no me parecen totalmente seguros jurídicamente y Suecia veo que degenera a marchas forzadas por su buenismo, por lo que buscar una extrema protección del valor del patrimonio es necesario (ya no vale lo bueno, sólo vale lo mejor).

En cuanto a Argentina pues ya sabemos que incluso antes de la IIWW patriarcas nazis ya poseían empresas y fincas, que no sólo fue la transferencia de riqueza en oro desde Europa, pero como patrimonios personales en cualquier país la divisa oro ayuda por que es aceptada.

Tiene que cambiar mucho el panorama para que se pueda emprender en España. Ahora es momento de plegar velas y protegerse a ver que pasa.

.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (6 Feb 2013)

Hola.
Si se prohibe cualquier trasanción en oro en España o Europa entre particulares y solo se puede cambiar contra el Estado.
Si te pillan con un gramo de oro al gulag...


----------



## fff (17 Mar 2013)

Parece que tenemos *avalancha de pomperos pro-metales* - que no metaleros de pro- que quieren evitar que se produzca aqui la situacion que en Chipre, y vienen con idea de comprar un cuarto de kg de oro y medio de plata.

No se quien ni que les habrán contado... porque obviamente van más perdidos...

Cuidado con los consejos que dais. Porque como he dicho muchas veces los consejos deben ser razonados, comprendidos y aplicados a la situacion y circumstancias de cada uno. Alguien que no sabe ni lo que vale el oro el viernes, oye corralito el sabado y se quiere meter a saco el lunes, lo único que significa es que lo hará todo mal: no habrá pensado, razonado ni asimilado nada de este cotarro. Comprar es fácil, y después que? ...

En fin... paciencia, y *a los que tengais ganas de meteros*, estudiad los hilos de los metales, que ahí hay mucha información y se aprende mucho.


----------



## mk73 (20 Mar 2013)

alguien conoce o ha realizado algun peido en la web

Mnzen, Gold, Medaillen Antike, Altdeutschland bis Euromnzen bei MA

si alguien puede dar su opinion, gracias


----------



## kikelon (21 Mar 2013)

Este mensaje lo repito de otro hilo, pero es que no encontraba este :-D
Yo tenía pensado comprar pandas de plata, ¿cuantos vienen en un tubo?¿Compraríais mejor un surtido de las más famosas? El aspecto estético es importante, son para regalo-inversión, así que las de animales son preferibles.
¿que compraríais con 300 euros, iva aparte?


----------



## Perillán10 (21 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> Este mensaje lo repito de otro hilo, pero es que no encontraba este :-D
> Yo tenía pensado comprar pandas de plata, ¿cuantos vienen en un tubo?¿Compraríais mejor un surtido de las más famosas? El aspecto estético es importante, son para regalo-inversión, así que las de animales son preferibles.
> ¿que compraríais con 300 euros, iva aparte?



Si vas a comprar pandas y te los dan en un tubo...:no:

Quiero decir, que generalmente vienen en su blister o cajita.

Con 300 euros, yo que tu me pasaba por el hilo de compra-venta y echaba un vistazo. Elige lo que más te guste.


----------



## kikelon (21 Mar 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Si vas a comprar pandas y te los dan en un tubo...:no:
> 
> Quiero decir, que generalmente vienen en su blister o cajita.
> 
> Con 300 euros, yo que tu me pasaba por el hilo de compra-venta y echaba un vistazo. Elige lo que más te guste.



¿Y cuantos van en una cajita? He visto que las onzas ronda los 30 euros ahora mismo en el andorrano, así que un estuche bonito (para un regalo) con hueco para 10 onzas ¿como lo rellenaríais? supongo que cabe un poco de todo ¿no?
También podría poner 2 kookas, 2 pandas, 2 koalas, 2 antelopes y me gustaría encontrar unas que llevan una tortuga, así tendría la fauna completa :-D


----------



## mario_sg (22 Mar 2013)

Si kieres fauna busca somalies. El lobo canadiense ese q comentan en otro hilo es muy chula. Has pensado en 10 kokas diferentes? Son mas asekibles q los pandas xq el de este año si q vale 30€ xo como te vayas al 2003 se te va a ir un poco de presupuesto.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> ¿Y cuantos van en una cajita? He visto que las onzas ronda los 30 euros ahora mismo en el andorrano, así que un estuche bonito (para un regalo) con hueco para 10 onzas ¿como lo rellenaríais? supongo que cabe un poco de todo ¿no?
> También podría poner 2 kookas, 2 pandas, 2 koalas, 2 antelopes y me gustaría encontrar unas que llevan una tortuga, así tendría la fauna completa :-D



Te digo lo mismo que Perillán10 pasate por el hilo de compra-venta entre foreros. Yo suelo utilizarlo cuando quiero monedas con premium o casi. La toku-fiji (que es la de la tortuga) yo se la compré al forero necho. Si te pasas por ese hilo ahí tienes vendedores y algunos -la mayoría- colocan las imágenes de las monedas.

Si lo quieres es variedad en los motivos, es decir de animales, puedes optar por unidades y puedes cubrir las 10 unidades con una del tipo que selecciones. Tienes también las Lunares que son muy bonitas, las Elephant Somalies, Ruandas, etc.

En Andorrano, al menos la última vez que pasé por allí, vendían las Pandas por un mínimo de 20 monedas. 

Pierde un poco de tiempo y entra en ese hilo y te sorprenderá. Para más información hay una web/foro dedicado a esto y que si buscas los mensajes de vidar te aparece el enlace al mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (22 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> ¿Y cuantos van en una cajita? He visto que las onzas ronda los 30 euros ahora mismo en el andorrano, así que un estuche bonito (para un regalo) con hueco para 10 onzas ¿como lo rellenaríais? supongo que cabe un poco de todo ¿no?
> También podría poner 2 kookas, 2 pandas, 2 koalas, 2 antelopes y me gustaría encontrar unas que llevan una tortuga, así tendría la fauna completa :-D



Mañana si puedo te miro unos enlaces, pero ya que vas a comprar tantos animales ya solo te falta el arca de noé :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Mañana si puedo te miro unos enlaces, pero ya que vas a comprar tantos animales ya solo te falta el arca de noé :XX::XX::XX:



Pues para ser una moneda con escaso premium, por no decir ninguno, está muy conseguida. Yo la considero muy bonita y no es cara, aunque entre los foreros no he visto a nadie que la ofrezca. En su momento, me hice con un tubo de ellas e insisto en que de las sin premium son de las más bonitas.

Saludos.


----------



## Alcaudón (22 Mar 2013)

Buenas, quería iniciarme en la compra de metales y tengo un par de dudas, agradecería si alguien puede ayudarme
Mi idea es empezar con la compra de una moneda, bullion de oro. En principio me gustaría comprarla en mano en alguna tienda de confianza en Madrid. Cuando te la dan, ¿vienen con algún tipo de certificado que acredite su autenticidad? ¿Hacéis alguna comprobación para ver que no son falsas?
Mi otra duda se refiere a la venta. Si hoy comprara una maple leaf por ejemplo en el andorrano, me saldría por 1.310,24€. Si me arrepintiera al instante y la quisiera vender, en el mismo andorrano la compran por 1.227,56€, es decir, partes directamente con un 6.3% de pérdidas. ¿Esto realmente es así, o puedes llegar a venderla por un precio más similar al de compra, por algún otro canal (siempre teniendo en cuenta que el precio del oro no haya variado)? Empezar una inversión directamente con ese % de pérdidas la verdad que echa para atrás..
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (22 Mar 2013)

Hola Alcaudón,

Si echas un ojo al foro de compra-venta entre foreros, verás ofertas de oro a spot+X%, es decir, el precio actual de cotización más lo que cada uno considere que puede pedir de más por la particularidad de la moneda. Hasta hoy no he visto a nadie vender bajo spot, y no veo que acostumbren a durar mucho a la venta (a día de hoy).

Edito para decir que en mi opinión la venta bajo spot sería en los casos en que con el tiempo se haya revalorizado lo suficiente tu producto como para si estás apremiado por la venta ponerlo un poco más bajo para conseguir comprador más rápido y aún así no perder. Eso, o estar super-pillado y necesitar el cash a-la-voz-de-ya.


----------



## Vidar (22 Mar 2013)

Alcaudón dijo:


> Buenas, quería iniciarme en la compra de metales y tengo un par de dudas, agradecería si alguien puede ayudarme
> Mi idea es empezar con la compra de una moneda, bullion de oro. En principio me gustaría comprarla en mano en alguna tienda de confianza en Madrid. Cuando te la dan, ¿vienen con algún tipo de certificado que acredite su autenticidad? ¿Hacéis alguna comprobación para ver que no son falsas?
> Mi otra duda se refiere a la venta. Si hoy comprara una maple leaf por ejemplo en el andorrano, me saldría por 1.310,24€. Si me arrepintiera al instante y la quisiera vender, en el mismo andorrano la compran por 1.227,56€, es decir, partes directamente con un 6.3% de pérdidas. ¿Esto realmente es así, o puedes llegar a venderla por un precio más similar al de compra, por algún otro canal (siempre teniendo en cuenta que el precio del oro no haya variado)? Empezar una inversión directamente con ese % de pérdidas la verdad que echa para atrás..
> ¡Gracias de antemano!



Lo primero no te precipites, lee primero más cosas sobre el oro y las monedas antes de lanzarte. Aquí por ejemplo tienes buenos resúmenes: 

Temas básicos para iniciarse en metales

Para la compra de monedas tienes que buscar mejor las tiendas, por ejemplo aquí:

Maple Leaf, 50 Dollar, 1oz Gold, 2013, Gold, Canada, 31.1g,

.


----------



## Alcaudón (22 Mar 2013)

Gracias, por el enlace, en esta tienda el % de pérdida inicial es de un 1.8 %, mucho mejor. Otro tema es que por ser mi primera compra me de un poco de 'vértigo' hacerla por correo, prefería hacerla en mano para ver qué estoy adquiriendo.. y las tiendas de madrid desde luego no tienen esos precios 
Entiendo que lo primero que hacéis al recibir una moneda es medirla y pesarla. Lo que no me queda claro es si al verdertela, te dan simplemente la moneda o viene acompañada de algún tipo de certificado, o algo que acredite su autenticidad


----------



## Vidar (22 Mar 2013)

Alcaudón dijo:


> Gracias, por el enlace, en esta tienda el % de pérdida inicial es de un 1.8 %, mucho mejor. Otro tema es que por ser mi primera compra me de un poco de 'vértigo' hacerla por correo, prefería hacerla en mano para ver qué estoy adquiriendo.. y las tiendas de madrid desde luego no tienen esos precios
> Entiendo que lo primero que hacéis al recibir una moneda es medirla y pesarla. Lo que no me queda claro es si al verdertela, te dan simplemente la moneda o viene acompañada de algún tipo de certificado, o algo que acredite su autenticidad



Puedes comprar tranquilo en esa tienda, y en andorrano y en casi cualquiera que no te van a dar gato por liebre por que se juegan no volver a vender otra.

Puedes pesarla y medirla para comprobar que es buena, las monedas no necesitan de certificado ninguno ya que su peso, medidas y acuñaciones las verifican de por sí. Los lingotes si que llevan certificado por que no se pueden comprobar tan fácilmente.

.


----------



## kikelon (22 Mar 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Lo primero no te precipites, lee primero más cosas sobre el oro y las monedas antes de lanzarte. Aquí por ejemplo tienes buenos resúmenes:
> 
> Temas básicos para iniciarse en metales
> 
> ...



A mi hay una cosa que me sorprende. Si compras a distancia, sea web, tienda o como sea, en realidad esos sitios acaban teniendo una BBDD de gente y direcciones donde se ha recibido oro y plata. Una bbdd de estos comercios debe ser algo muy codiciado por los amigos de lo ajeno ¿no?
Supongo que estas paranoias y preguntas solo nos asaltan a los pomperos del metal, pero no deja de ser 'posible'...


----------



## Vidar (22 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> A mi hay una cosa que me sorprende. Si compras a distancia, sea web, tienda o como sea, en realidad esos sitios acaban teniendo una BBDD de gente y direcciones donde se ha recibido oro y plata. Una bbdd de estos comercios debe ser algo muy codiciado por los amigos de lo ajeno ¿no?
> Supongo que estas paranoias y preguntas solo nos asaltan a los pomperos del metal, pero no deja de ser 'posible'...



En España tenemos LOPD con multas de hasta 600.000€ por lo que ya tendrán cuidado con no perder los datos de las direcciones de envío, que no son lo mismo que los domicilios o donde la gente guarde su oro.

Aún así hay que ser consciente y no tener oro, ni nada de valor en casa.

.


----------



## kikelon (22 Mar 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> En España tenemos LOPD con multas de hasta 600.000€ por lo que ya tendrán cuidado con no perder los datos de las direcciones de envío, que no son lo mismo que los domicilios o donde la gente guarde su oro.
> 
> Aún así hay que ser consciente y no tener oro, ni nada de valor en casa.
> 
> .



¿Y donde se tiene pues?¿cajas de seguridad? Lo interesante del oro es que puede tener un refugio cerca para tu dinero prescindiendo de bancos y protegido del saqueo de tu gobierno....


----------



## Perillán10 (22 Mar 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues para ser una moneda con escaso premium, por no decir ninguno, está muy conseguida. Yo la considero muy bonita y no es cara, aunque entre los foreros no he visto a nadie que la ofrezca. En su momento, me hice con un tubo de ellas e insisto en que de las sin premium son de las más bonitas.
> 
> Saludos.



La moneda no es que sea fea,pero es que no parece plata y no suena a plata. Creo que ya se comentó por el foro y varios foreros opinanban lo mismo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> La moneda no es que sea fea,pero es que no parece plata y no suena a plata. Creo que ya se comentó por el foro y varios foreros opinanban lo mismo.



Bueno, Perillán10, para "gustos", "colores"... Somos bastantes a los que nos gustan. Evidentemente, no es mi preferida, porque tengo una muy amplia colección de monedas de Plata, sobre todo históricas y con premium, pero eso no quita -repito- que para mí y otros colegas la consideremos "bonita"...

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (22 Mar 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, Perillán10, para "gustos", "colores"... Somos bastantes a los que nos gustan. Evidentemente, no es mi preferida, porque tengo una muy amplia colección de monedas de Plata, sobre todo históricas y con premium, pero eso no quita -repito- que para mí y otros colegas la consideremos "bonita"...
> 
> Saludos.



Pues eso, que no digo que sea fea, que si que es bonita dentro de las que no tienen premium. Pero que tiene el inconveniente de que ni parece plata ni suena a plata, aunque lo es.


----------



## Vidar (22 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> ¿Y donde se tiene pues?¿cajas de seguridad? Lo interesante del oro es que puede tener un refugio cerca para tu dinero prescindiendo de bancos y protegido del saqueo de tu gobierno....



Ahí ya cada uno tiene que idear lo que le conviene. En mi caso, no me importa decírtelo, es oro físico en caja de seguridad en afamado banco suizo y lingotes custodiados por el mismo banco que puedo negociar a distancia.

Pero la seguridad y la comodidad gratis no son.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> ¿Y donde se tiene pues?¿cajas de seguridad? Lo interesante del oro es que puede tener un refugio cerca para tu dinero prescindiendo de bancos y protegido del saqueo de tu gobierno....



Hola, kikelon: Bueno, imagino que vidar se refiere a una cierta "cantidad" o "valor", pero está claro que hay gente que quiere "traspasar" una parte de su liquidez a los Metales y, por tanto, hablamos de cantidades relativamente modestas. Es decir, habrá gente que querrá colocar entre 3000-6000 Euros, por dar un ejemplo y está claro que para esas cantidades lo mejor es cerca de uno mismo.

Además, esconder unas pocas monedas, si optas por el Oro, tampoco tiene mayor dificultad y eso sí tomar ciertas precauciones para los detectores de metales que no sean excesivamente buenos y, en Internet, si buscas sobre medidas de seguridad al respecto tienes bastantes "soluciones".

Por otro lado, son muchísimos españoles los que ya utilizan Bancolchón y eso tiene mayor riesgo que guardar Metales. Y me refiero más concretamente a accidentes tan usuales como incendios, inundaciones, etc. Los Metales en ese aspecto son más "seguros".

Resumiendo, para pequeñas cantidades, tanto dinero como Metales, pues se deben tener "cerca" y ahí no entran las cajas de seguridad de los bancos. Para cantidades importantes pues lo mejor en el extranjero y ahí, en Europa, la mejor opción es Suiza.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (22 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> ¿Y donde se tiene pues?¿cajas de seguridad? Lo interesante del oro es que puede tener un refugio cerca para tu dinero prescindiendo de bancos y protegido del saqueo de tu gobierno....



A lo mejor hay otros que prefieren tenerlo enterrados bajo la caseta del rottweiler, allá cada uno 

.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> A lo mejor hay otros que prefieren tenerlo enterrados bajo la caseta del rottweiler, allá cada uno
> 
> .



Hola, vidar: Te aseguro que algunos tenemos unas medidas de seguridad que hacen que el Rottweiler, que no está de más, sea poco más o menos que un "gatito". Yo desde mi experiencia personal, casi siempre vinculada al Ejército/Seguridad, me siento muy seguro en mi casa, cuando voy por la calle, etc.

Quizás, es lo poco que aprecio a los americanos y es que aprenden desde muy pequeños a defenderse... 

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (22 Mar 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, vidar: Te aseguro que algunos tenemos unas medidas de seguridad que hacen que el Rottweiler, que no está de más, sea poco más o menos que un "gatito". Yo desde mi experiencia personal, casi siempre vinculada al Ejército/Seguridad, me siento muy seguro en mi casa, cuando voy por la calle, etc.
> 
> Quizás, es lo poco que aprecio a los americanos y es que aprenden desde muy pequeños a defenderse...
> 
> Saludos.



Eso Fernando como ya digo, cada cual elabora su estrategia. Pero pienso que lo mejor aunque uno se proteja es no tener bienes robables.

.


----------



## kikelon (22 Mar 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Ahí ya cada uno tiene que idear lo que le conviene. En mi caso, no me importa decírtelo, es oro físico en caja de seguridad en afamado banco suizo y lingotes custodiados por el mismo banco que puedo negociar a distancia.
> 
> Pero la seguridad y la comodidad gratis no son.
> 
> .



Pero tener una caja de seguridad en Suiza no está al alcance de todos, tu caso es una excepción. Supongo que la gran mayoría de foreros no manejarán una cantidad que justifique ese gasto de almacenaje.
Las cajas se dice que son inviolables, pero en un mundo cada vez más patas arriba la inviolabilidad acaba fácilmente siendo violada 8:
Hablamos de hispanistán, el apetito voraz por los recursos del ciudadano es cada vez más insaciable en nuestro gobierno.


----------



## Vidar (22 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> Pero tener una caja de seguridad en Suiza no está al alcance de todos, tu caso es una excepción. Supongo que la gran mayoría de foreros no manejarán una cantidad que justifique ese gasto de almacenaje.
> Las cajas se dice que son inviolables, pero en un mundo cada vez más patas arriba la inviolabilidad acaba fácilmente siendo violada 8:
> 
> Hablamos de hispanistán, el apetito voraz por los recursos del ciudadano es cada vez más insaciable en nuestro gobierno.



En Suiza tienes cajas desde 50 CHF en vaults independientes de bancos, también BullionVault y también tiendas que compran oro bullion, si ya te meten mano en Suiza pues ya no sé a donde vamos a parar.

En lo que tienes razón es en lo de España, no son de fiar ni los bancos, ni la justicia, ni los políticos, por lo que hay que hay que llevarse ahorros, oro, joyas y todo lo de valor a Suiza, en 2 horas estás allí.

.


----------



## kikelon (22 Mar 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikelon: Bueno, imagino que vidar se refiere a una cierta "cantidad" o "valor", pero está claro que hay gente que quiere "traspasar" una parte de su liquidez a los Metales y, por tanto, hablamos de cantidades relativamente modestas. Es decir, habrá gente que querrá colocar entre 3000-6000 Euros, por dar un ejemplo y está claro que para esas cantidades lo mejor es cerca de uno mismo.
> 
> Además, esconder unas pocas monedas, si optas por el Oro, tampoco tiene mayor dificultad y eso sí tomar ciertas precauciones para los detectores de metales que no sean excesivamente buenos y, en Internet, si buscas sobre medidas de seguridad al respecto tienes bastantes "soluciones".
> 
> ...



Por eso digo que los robos en una casa no suelen hacerse con detectores de metal a no ser que se sepa con certeza que hay metales en la misma, y es ahí donde el robo de información sobre envíos y ventas a los distribuidores y vendedores puede comprometer los pequeños tesoros de los aficionados al metal.
Lo de la LOPD está claro, pero no iban por ahí mis tiros, muchas veces pese a los esfuerzos por proteger la información sensible, simplemente se puede robar y eso es así, estamos hartos de ver casos en internet de robos masivos de información a grandes corporaciones, a toda una Sony millones de cuentas, a Steam que tiene millones de números de tarjetas,... ninguna empresa es infalible, por eso mi idea siempre ha sido:
- Buscas y seleccionas monedas.
- Consultas disponibilidad para cuando vayas a la visita.
- Te plantas allí en Taxi o transporte público.
- Entras, compras pagando en efectivo, compras oro que no necesita factura ni iva.
- Te vas en transporte público o Taxi.

No dejas pistas, ni rastro, ni transacciones. Nadie sabe si has entrado a comprar o a vender.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> Por eso digo que los robos en una casa no suelen hacerse con detectores de metal a no ser que se sepa con certeza que hay metales en la misma, y es ahí donde el robo de información sobre envíos y ventas a los distribuidores y vendedores puede comprometer los pequeños tesoros de los aficionados al metal.
> Lo de la LOPD está claro, pero no iban por ahí mis tiros, muchas veces pese a los esfuerzos por proteger la información sensible, simplemente se puede robar y eso es así, estamos hartos de ver casos en internet de robos masivos de información a grandes corporaciones, a toda una Sony millones de cuentas, a Steam que tiene millones de números de tarjetas,... ninguna empresa es infalible, por eso mi idea siempre ha sido:
> - Buscas y seleccionas monedas.
> - Consultas disponibilidad para cuando vayas a la visita.
> ...



Hola, kikelon: Bueno, me dedico a la Seguridad y te puedo garantizar que se están utilizando detectores de Metales en los robos a viviendas. Una simple "derivación" del Cobre... o una mejor "especialización", aunque los autores suelen tener el mismo origen...

Realmente, todos tenemos que hacer caso a nuestras "percepciones" y buscar "soluciones". Lo que planteas es muy acertado. Si puedes ir acompañado mejor y preferible el transporte público. Es más fácil ver si está siendo seguido o no. Aunque te diré que en mis compras en tiendas "físicas" nunca he tenido problemas y eso que una de ellas, y famosa en el foro, está en un barrio marginal.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (22 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> Por eso digo que los robos en una casa no suelen hacerse con detectores de metal a no ser que se sepa con certeza que hay metales en la misma, y es ahí donde el robo de información sobre envíos y ventas a los distribuidores y vendedores puede comprometer los pequeños tesoros de los aficionados al metal.
> Lo de la LOPD está claro, pero no iban por ahí mis tiros, muchas veces pese a los esfuerzos por proteger la información sensible, simplemente se puede robar y eso es así, estamos hartos de ver casos en internet de robos masivos de información a grandes corporaciones, a toda una Sony millones de cuentas, a Steam que tiene millones de números de tarjetas,... ninguna empresa es infalible, por eso mi idea siempre ha sido:
> - Buscas y seleccionas monedas.
> - Consultas disponibilidad para cuando vayas a la visita.
> ...



Lo mejor es que no entres en un estado de miedo por tener lo que tienes por que no dormirás por las noches, busca una manera de tenerlo pero sin temer a los ladrones, incluidos políticos. Yo te he sugerido algunas.

.


----------



## Morsa (22 Mar 2013)

Cualquiera que tenga algo de valor en casa, se plantea que en algún momento puede suceder. Da igual que sean onzas, algo de efectivo o las joyas de la abuela...

Lo de los detectores me preocupa poco, lo que me preocuparía más, es que no traigan detector de metales y el detector sea uno mismo o la mujer 

Los albanokosovares tenian un metodo menos depurado que era darte tortas hasta que te dieran ganas de contarles donde tenías hasta los latunes de repuesto. Y eso, a los que tenian algo en casa y a los que no.

Siempre hay que ser cauto con los amigos de lo ajeno, pero como dice Vidar sin llegar al miedo paralizante. Me temo que da muy mala vida.


----------



## kikelon (23 Mar 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> En Suiza tienes cajas desde 50 CHF en vaults independientes de bancos, también BullionVault y también tiendas que compran oro bullion, si ya te meten mano en Suiza pues ya no sé a donde vamos a parar.
> 
> En lo que tienes razón es en lo de España, no son de fiar ni los bancos, ni la justicia, ni los políticos, por lo que hay que hay que llevarse ahorros, oro, joyas y todo lo de valor a Suiza, en 2 horas estás allí.
> 
> .



¿te refieres 50 francos/año? Asumir el gasto de avión a suiza cada vez que quieras llevar unas moneditas solo está justificado para cantidades MUY significativas. ¿Puedes ponerme algún ejemplo de esas cajas de seguridad en suiza a esos precios?


----------



## Vidar (24 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> ¿te refieres 50 francos/año? Asumir el gasto de avión a suiza cada vez que quieras llevar unas moneditas solo está justificado para cantidades MUY significativas. ¿Puedes ponerme algún ejemplo de esas cajas de seguridad en suiza a esos precios?



Si, Safes Fidelity , Claro que es para cantidades significativas, ¿de que te van a servir sólo unos cuantos krugers?

Apuesta fuerte al oro va a merecer la pena.

.


----------



## Vidar (24 Mar 2013)

Perdón, que me pedías el más barato:

https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/shop_content.php/coID/23/content/Service---Safe-deposit/nav/38

40€.

.


----------



## kikelon (24 Mar 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Si, Safes Fidelity , Claro que es para cantidades significativas, ¿de que te van a servir sólo unos cuantos krugers?
> 
> Apuesta fuerte al oro va a merecer la pena.
> 
> .



¿Tienes estimaciones de cuanto es una cantidad mínima para que valga la pena el viajecito y el alquiler?
Otro tema ¿hay algún servicio serio de valija que podría encargarse del transporte? Tengo entendido que tampoco puedes viajar fuera de la UE con más de 10.000 euros en oro ¿no?


----------



## Vidar (25 Mar 2013)

kikelon dijo:


> ¿Tienes estimaciones de cuanto es una cantidad mínima para que valga la pena el viajecito y el alquiler?
> Otro tema ¿hay algún servicio serio de valija que podría encargarse del transporte? Tengo entendido que tampoco puedes viajar fuera de la UE con más de 10.000 euros en oro ¿no?



Pues supongo que para cantidades interesantes, para tener allí una verdadera reserva de valor que nadie te podrá robar o expropiar, un salvavidas.

Puedes viajar con la cantidad que quieras siempre que la declares en aduanas.

.


----------



## Mr. Bullock (8 Abr 2013)

Buenas tardes. Soy nuevo por aquí pero ya me he leido todo el hilo y creo que tengo bastante claro el tema. 

Personalmente creo que voy a intentar hacerme con algunas monedas de oro bullion de 1 oz sin premium ya que me interesa sacar el gramo al precio más bajo posible. He echado un vistazo a la web del andorrano y estaba interesado en las Krugerrand pero he visto que mientras que la marcada como "Krugerrand" cuesta 1.268,91€, la marcada como "Krugerrand Varios Años" cuesta 1.244,74€, es decir, hay una diferencia de 24,17€ y quería saber si alguien podía aclararme si simplemente la única diferencia sería que la moneda "Varios Años" sería de una tirada de año diferente a la marcada como "Krugerrand" (es lo que yo entiendo), porque de no tener ninguna diferencia más, si buscásemos simplemente el mejor precio euro/gramo sería más interesante la moneda "Varios Años", ¿estoy en lo cierto?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Vidar (8 Abr 2013)

Mr. Bullock dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Soy nuevo por aquí pero ya me he leido todo el hilo y creo que tengo bastante claro el tema.
> 
> Personalmente creo que voy a intentar hacerme con algunas monedas de oro bullion de 1 oz sin premium ya que me interesa sacar el gramo al precio más bajo posible. He echado un vistazo a la web del andorrano y estaba interesado en las Krugerrand pero he visto que mientras que la marcada como "Krugerrand" cuesta 1.268,91€, la marcada como "Krugerrand Varios Años" cuesta 1.244,74€, es decir, hay una diferencia de 24,17€ y quería saber si alguien podía aclararme si simplemente la única diferencia sería que la moneda "Varios Años" sería de una tirada de año diferente a la marcada como "Krugerrand" (es lo que yo entiendo), porque de no tener ninguna diferencia más, si buscásemos simplemente el mejor precio euro/gramo sería más interesante la moneda "Varios Años", ¿estoy en lo cierto?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



Las que andorrano llama "krugerrand" a secas son las de emisión 2013 y son nuevas de fábrica.

.


----------



## PajaroPiter (8 Abr 2013)

Yo entiendo que Krugerrand son los de 2013 y varios años son de los que ha recomprado de cualquier año.
Yo por la diferencia de precio, sin duda compraría de las de varios años, aunque puedan tener algún rasguño, sin importancia. Los Kruger al estar aleado son más duros que el resto de bullión 100% oro.


----------



## Kid (8 Abr 2013)

PajaroPiter dijo:


> Yo entiendo que Krugerrand son los de 2013 y varios años son de los que ha recomprado de cualquier año.
> Yo por la diferencia de precio, sin duda compraría de las de varios años, aunque puedan tener algún rasguño, sin importancia. Los Kruger al estar aleado son más duros que el resto de bullión 100% oro.



Yo siempre he comprado en el andorrano las de "varios años". Son monedas circuladas que supongo que ha comprado a particulares. Evidentemente no están impolutas, pero su estado es muy aceptable. No me imagino a nadie llevando Krugerrands de una onza en el bolsillo junto a las llaves.
Salut.


----------



## joanmiro (9 Abr 2013)

Me interesa comprar monedas pequeñas tipo Andorra 2 Diners o similar hasta 1/10 oz. a un precio aceptable sobre spot... 

¿Alguna recomendación? (acepto propuesta de foreros también)
¿Se puede comprar directo de la casa de la moneda andorrana, por ejemplo? No encuentro ninguna información en internet...


----------



## Vidar (9 Abr 2013)

joanmiro dijo:


> Me interesa comprar monedas pequeñas tipo Andorra 2 Diners o similar hasta 1/10 oz. a un precio aceptable sobre spot...
> 
> ¿Alguna recomendación? (acepto propuesta de foreros también)
> ¿Se puede comprar directo de la casa de la moneda andorrana, por ejemplo? No encuentro ninguna información en internet...



Esas monedas tan pequeñas tienen un sobrespot del 13-15% en tiendas, me parecen demasiado caras para lo que son.

.


----------



## fff (9 Abr 2013)

cierto, pero recordad una ventaja de la moneda pequeña, si algún dia el oro se-va-de-madre /es decir, alcanza límites escandalosos :: pasan más desapercibidas que una onzaca...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Abr 2013)

fff dijo:


> cierto, pero recordad una ventaja de la moneda pequeña, si algún dia el oro se-va-de-madre /es decir, alcanza límites escandalosos :: pasan más desapercibidas que una onzaca...



Para estos casos, los combibar son su amigo:


----------



## mc_toni (10 Abr 2013)

Tengo un ojo puesto a los combibar de ElAndorrano. Tienen un sobrespot que pica un poco, pero se puede asumir y ya que los habeis comentado, Que os parecen para el MadMax?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Abr 2013)

mc_toni dijo:


> Tengo un ojo puesto a los combibar de ElAndorrano. Tienen un sobrespot que pica un poco, pero se puede asumir y ya que los habeis comentado, Que os parecen para el MadMax?



Con los precios del Andorrano de hace un minuto, los combibar salen un 1% mas caros que los Krugerrands de 1oz. Yo creo que es la mejor opción para aquellos preocupados por el escenario madmax, y mejor que los Krugerrand de 1/10 de oz que salen un 14% mas caro que los de 1 oz.


----------



## joanmiro (10 Abr 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Con los precios del Andorrano de hace un minuto, los combibar salen un 1% mas caros que los Krugerrands de 1oz. Yo creo que es la mejor opción para aquellos preocupados por el escenario madmax, y mejor que los Krugerrand de 1/10 de oz que salen un 14% mas caro que los de 1 oz.



No tiene mala pinta el combibar, pero había dicho lo de monedas pequeñas para poder defensar, llegado el caso, que son de "colección numismática"...

Dicho esto, nadie tiene información sobre si existe una Fábrica de la Moneda de Andorra o si es posible adquirir directamente sus monedas por alguna vía??


----------



## begginer (12 Abr 2013)

Buenas,
estoy pensando en adquirir varias monedas "pequeñas" de oro y dudo entre los soberanos o los 4 ducados.

En coinvestdirect tienen los 4 ducados (13,76 grs. 986/1000) a 536 € y los soberanos (7,32 grs. 917/1000) a 289,96 €.

¿Cuál cogeríais vosotros?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## alvono (12 Abr 2013)

Sin duda los soberanos, por peso y por ser más conocidos (por tanto más fáciles de vender después), pero mira también los 20 francos franceses que suelen salir mejor de precio y son la moneda pequeña más popular.



begginer dijo:


> Buenas,
> estoy pensando en adquirir varias monedas "pequeñas" de oro y dudo entre los soberanos o los 4 ducados.
> 
> En coinvestdirect tienen los 4 ducados (13,76 grs. 986/1000) a 536 € y los soberanos (7,32 grs. 917/1000) a 289,96 €.
> ...


----------



## bruce (12 Abr 2013)

Buenas,

Una duda, en tiendas físicas como El andorrano, oro direct y similares, ¿piden el dni cuando compras? Si es que sí, ¿es a partir de cierta cantidad o siempre?

Gracias


----------



## Arctic (12 Abr 2013)

bruce dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Una duda, en tiendas físicas como El andorrano, oro direct y similares, ¿piden el dni cuando compras? Si es que sí, ¿es a partir de cierta cantidad o siempre?
> 
> Gracias



Yo compro en una de las que has nombrado y x internet no piden nada. Hay que rellenar el campo, pero puedes poner lo que quieras. En tienda fisica te lo pedirán si pagas con tarjeta como en cualquier sitio.


----------



## bruce (12 Abr 2013)

Arctic dijo:


> Yo compro en una de las que has nombrado y x internet no piden nada. Hay que rellenar el campo, pero puedes poner lo que quieras. En tienda fisica te lo pedirán si pagas con tarjeta como en cualquier sitio.



Me refería en tienda física, por lo que tenía entendido a partir de cierta cantidad aunque pagues en efectivo te piden el dni, pero no lo sé a ciencia cierta.

Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Arctic (12 Abr 2013)

bruce dijo:


> Me refería en tienda física, por lo que tenía entendido a partir de cierta cantidad aunque pagues en efectivo te piden el dni, pero no lo sé a ciencia cierta.
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta.



En efectivo ya sabes que está prohibido pagar más de 2500 euros, con lo que si alguien se salta la prohibición no te va a pedir DNI.


----------



## marquen2303 (19 Abr 2013)

Quería consultar a los foreros de Madrid si conocen algún lugar donde tengan exposiciones de monedas ya que tengo que pasar por allí el lunes y tengo unas horas libres. El museo de la Casa de la Moneda esta cerrada y me parece que me quedo con las ganas. Muchas gracias


----------



## ivanbg (19 Abr 2013)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Quería consultar a los foreros de Madrid si conocen algún lugar donde tengan exposiciones de monedas ya que tengo que pasar por allí el lunes y tengo unas horas libres. El museo de la Casa de la Moneda esta cerrada y me parece que me quedo con las ganas. Muchas gracias



En la Calle Mayor tienes tiendas de numismatica


----------



## Iwan (19 May 2013)

joanmiro dijo:


> No tiene mala pinta el combibar, pero había dicho lo de monedas pequeñas para poder defensar, llegado el caso, que son de "colección numismática"...
> 
> Dicho esto, nadie tiene información sobre si existe una Fábrica de la Moneda de Andorra o si es posible adquirir directamente sus monedas por alguna vía??



Una pena que ya no haya combibar :´( O por lo menos yo no lo veo....


----------



## IvanRios (17 Dic 2013)

Una pregunta a los especialistas en oro, a los que quieran opinar o responder:

Me gustaría saber si la diferencia entre adquirir oro en monedas o lingotes es muy grande, en cuanto a cantidad, a adquirir oro trabajado para joyería. Evidentemente dependerá de la elaboración, es decir, del tipo de joya, pero supongamos que estamos hablando de joyas, por así decirlo, corrientes, cadenas por ejemplo.

Supongamos que una persona quiere adquirir 100 gramos de oro. Si compra un lingote y al precio actual del metal, dicho lingote le costaría alrededor de 3000 euros. Supongamos que otra persona desea adquirir otros 100 gramos, pero esta vez en oro trabajado, en joyería, en cadenas siguiendo el ejemplo. Por supuesto que depende del tamaño de la cadena, complejidad de la elaboración etc, pero pensemos en algo stándar, ¿los 100 gramos en joyería serían muchísimo más caro que el oro del lingote? ¿Mucho más? (dejemos de lado la pureza del oro que claro está, es menor en la joyería).


----------



## SilverAndGold (18 Dic 2013)

Evidentemente el joyero tiene que ganar dinero sino para que monta el negocio y por lo tanto no te va a vender la cadena de oro a precio costo de oro. Hay otra opcion y es que tu compres el oro y lo lleves a un joyero-taller y que te haga lo que quieras y tu le pagas solo el trabajo.
Esta opcion lo hacemos mucho con los diamantes de inversion, compras el diamante y lo llevas a montar, si compraras ese diamante ya montado en un anillo te cuesta bastantes miles y miles de € mas en la joyeria, obvio.


----------



## InsiderFX (19 Dic 2013)

A mi me gustaría adquirir monedas, bien de plata o de oro, no tengo ningún interés especial en coleccionismo/numismatica, tan solo desearía adquirir piezas para diversificar mi escaso patrimonio y almacenar valor. Me gustaría saber cuales serian los mejores tipos de articulos que debería buscar, colecciones etc, con el fin de conseguir el mejor precio -premium bajo- y que sea un artículo líquido. Como digo solo me interesa el metal y no tengo interés en tener una moneda super rara o de una tirada especial.

Digamos que soy un total desconocido en el campo de los metales físicos, disculpad si digo algo incongruente. 

Gracias


----------



## GoldSilver (19 Dic 2013)

voy a aportar mi granito, el oro de joyeria no es el mismo que el de los lingotes, son aleaciones con plata por ejemplo ya que el oro de 24k es demasiado blando como para poder trabajar con el y hacer cadenas, anillos etc.. si quieres comprar oro para inversion, yo compraria monedas ya que los lingotes tienen dificil salida a al hora de venderlos comparo con las monedas, como por ejemplo las eagles, archi conocidas.. lo que quiero decir sobre la pureza es que ese plus que vas a pagar en joyeria solo va a ser por la elaboracion y trabajo del joyero, a parte de que si quieres 100g de oro vas a tener que llevarte piezas de mayor peso a 100g ya que tendras que sumarle el peso de las aleaciones que lleve ese oro, no merece la pena, lo mejor, si no es para coleccion, monedas, desde mi humilde opinion, claro!

insider fx, como acabo de decir, vete a por las american eagles bien de oro o plata, depende de tu capital, yo veo mejor tirar a la plata.. ahora eso ya es a opion de cada uno, pero si lo que quieres son monedas.. yo iria a por las eagles o bien filarmonicas de viena, y si te vas al oro los kregerrand creo que son onzas de oro pero tienen aleacion con un poco de cobre para hacerla mas resistente ya que como he dicho el oro de 24K es muy blandito y se marca muy facilmente

explicacion:
En joyería fina se denomina oro alto o de 18k aquel que tiene 18 partes de oro y 6 de otro metal o metales, oro medio o de 14k al que tiene 14 partes de oro y 10 de otros metales y oro bajo o de 10k al que tiene 10 partes de oro por 14 de otros metales. En joyería, el oro de 18k es muy brillante y vistoso, pero es caro y poco resistente; el oro medio es el de más amplio uso en joyería, ya que es menos caro que el oro de 18k y más resistente, y el oro de 10k es el más simple.


espero haber podido ayudar aunque sea un poquillo


----------



## marquen2303 (19 Dic 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> A mi me gustaría adquirir monedas, bien de plata o de oro, no tengo ningún interés especial en coleccionismo/numismatica, tan solo desearía adquirir piezas para diversificar mi escaso patrimonio y almacenar valor. Me gustaría saber cuales serian los mejores tipos de articulos que debería buscar, colecciones etc, con el fin de conseguir el mejor precio -premium bajo- y que sea un artículo líquido. Como digo solo me interesa el metal y no tengo interés en tener una moneda super rara o de una tirada especial.
> 
> Digamos que soy un total desconocido en el campo de los metales físicos, disculpad si digo algo incongruente.
> 
> Gracias



En oro tienes los Soberanos o los Krugerrand en distintos tamaños y deben ser las mas reconocidas. En plata Maple Leaf, Filarmonicas de Viena, Arca de Noe estan serían las mas asequibles, luego estan las Pandas, Koala, Kookarruba y las Lunares que pertenecen a colecciones y un poco mas caras pero en este momento para mí están a buen precio. Un consejo trata de hacer las compras en el tiempo y promediando el precio porque nunca vas a poder acertar el momento en que esta mas bajo, aunque este ultimo mes te diría que estamos en rebajas!!!


----------



## RVR60 (19 Dic 2013)

Pff estoy buscando antes de que acabe el año una maple leaf 25 aniversario para mi colección y no hay manera de encontrar tienda que mande a españa y que la tenga en stock.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 10:33 ----------




InsiderFX dijo:


> A mi me gustaría adquirir monedas, bien de plata o de oro, no tengo ningún interés especial en coleccionismo/numismatica, tan solo desearía adquirir piezas para diversificar mi escaso patrimonio y almacenar valor. Me gustaría saber cuales serian los mejores tipos de articulos que debería buscar, colecciones etc, con el fin de conseguir el mejor precio -premium bajo- y que sea un artículo líquido. Como digo solo me interesa el metal y no tengo interés en tener una moneda super rara o de una tirada especial.
> 
> Digamos que soy un total desconocido en el campo de los metales físicos, disculpad si digo algo incongruente.
> 
> Gracias



Si es así las filarmónicas o las maple, también las america eagles por lotes de 20 salen muy bien de precio.

Ah, y las armenia noah's ark también suelen estar muy bien de precio.

Si te sirve de algo, yo empecé como tú y al final he acabado coleccionando. Es mas divertido


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Dic 2013)

Ahora mismo a estas aturas de año, encontrar plata...será misión imposible.


----------



## max power (19 Dic 2013)

Entiendo que la mayoria de la gente compra por correo (andorrano, oro direct, etc...). ¿Tomais alguna precaucion especial en cuando al domicilio de entrega? Me refiero a como haceis para que no se sepa que estan entregando oro en un domicilio determinado. ¿hay algun dato significativo en el paquete que pueda indicar que som MP? Gracias.


----------



## rojiblanco (19 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Pff estoy buscando antes de que acabe el año una maple leaf 25 aniversario para mi colección y no hay manera de encontrar tienda que mande a españa y que la tenga en stock.



La maple que buscas la he visto que la tiene Necho a la venta.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Dic 2013)

max power dijo:


> Entiendo que la mayoria de la gente compra por correo (andorrano, oro direct, etc...). ¿Tomais alguna precaucion especial en cuando al domicilio de entrega? Me refiero a como haceis para que no se sepa que están entregando oro en un domicilio determinado. ¿hay algun dato significativo en el paquete que pueda indicar que som MP? Gracias.



Normalmente los paquetes son MUY discretos, incluso algún con-forero en el que confiamos muchos te envía una caja enorme con listines telefónicos para una o dos ozs de oro, de manera que por volumen y el peso (e importe del seguro) le sea imposible al de DHL o quien sea intuir que es algo pequeño y valioso. En general la discreción es muy elevada. De todas formas, de cara a que mi dirección real no la sepa ni la tienda, la mayoría de los pedidos me los envío a la oficina, quien tenga la opción es una medida mas de seguridad.


----------



## RVR60 (19 Dic 2013)

rojiblanco dijo:


> La maple que buscas la he visto que la tiene Necho a la venta.



Si pero está reservada ya :S (y eso que tarde un ratito na más en escribirle) ::

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 12:09 ----------




max power dijo:


> Entiendo que la mayoria de la gente compra por correo (andorrano, oro direct, etc...). ¿Tomais alguna precaucion especial en cuando al domicilio de entrega? Me refiero a como haceis para que no se sepa que estan entregando oro en un domicilio determinado. ¿hay algun dato significativo en el paquete que pueda indicar que som MP? Gracias.



Si vas a comprar mucha cantidad, hay empresas de venta que te facilitan hasta una entrega discreta por personal de seguridad en coches de paisano. Un show vamos.

Aunque supongo que si alguien va a invertir 100mil en MP, no le importará pagar ese pequeño sobreprecio ::

Pero lo normal es un paquete pequeño no traslúcido que no hay manera de saber que va dentro, y sin ninguna referencia a lo que contiene. Así que el de la empresa de ttes no sabe lo que lleva, no digamos ya si es correos.


----------



## Tichy (19 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Pff estoy buscando antes de que acabe el año una maple leaf 25 aniversario para mi colección y no hay manera de encontrar tienda que mande a españa y que la tenga en stock.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 10:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Aquí la tienes disponible:

1oz Ag Maple Leaf 2013 - Jubiläumsausgabe - ForAll

No es el más barato, pero tiene dos ventajas: Es rápido en los envíos pues presume de que solo vende lo que tiene en mano, y hace envíos por correo relativamente baratos para pequeñas cantidades.

Yo he hecho compras ahí un par de veces, para cosas concretas, y me ha funcionado sin problemas.


----------



## SilverAndGold (19 Dic 2013)

Nosotros si son grandes cantidades lo transportamos por LOOMIS en caso contrario simple MRW


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Dic 2013)

SilverAndGold dijo:


> Nosotros si son grandes cantidades lo transportamos por LOOMIS en caso contrario simple MRW



Por furgon blindado o mensajería, jamas daría el domicilio jamas...oficina, un bar, en la calle junto comisaría...


----------



## _Mirar_ (10 Ene 2014)

Hola:
Como novato que soy voy a realizar algunas preguntas y quien pueda/quiera a ver si me puede sacar de dudas y/o echarme una mano... Pero que no sea al cuello vale? 
Se que igual me complico mucho y habra webs cercanas donde puedo encontrar la pieza/as en cuestion.

Australian Megafauna - Diprotodon 2014 1oz Silver Proof Coin | The Perth Mint

Austrian Mint AG

Tendria algun problema por realizar el pedido, transporte o aduanas?
Si alguien ha realizado alguna compra, que opinion tiene o que tal su experiencia? Doy por supuesto que el transporte seran unos 20 dias de media no?

Un saludo.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (10 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Hola:
> Como novato que soy voy a realizar algunas preguntas y quien pueda/quiera a ver si me puede sacar de dudas y/o echarme una mano... Pero que no sea al cuello vale?
> Se que igual me complico mucho y habra webs cercanas donde puedo encontrar la pieza/as en cuestion.
> 
> ...



Para monedas de la Perth Mint de Australia prefiero no arriesgarme, mira en eBay vendedores europeos con fama (principalmente alemanes, aunque también hay algún polaco e italiano de fiar).

Para la de Austria no creo que haya mayor problema


----------



## makokillo (10 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Hola:
> Como novato que soy voy a realizar algunas preguntas y quien pueda/quiera a ver si me puede sacar de dudas y/o echarme una mano... Pero que no sea al cuello vale?
> Se que igual me complico mucho y habra webs cercanas donde puedo encontrar la pieza/as en cuestion.
> 
> ...



Tal y como dice Gol D. Roger si compras a la Perthmint te la van a enviar con facturay valor declarado por lo que te va a tocar pagar despacho de aduana y 21% de IVA. Mejor comprar en Ebay a vendedor de confianza con miles de ventas y 100% de positivos.


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Hola:
> Como novato que soy voy a realizar algunas preguntas y quien pueda/quiera a ver si me puede sacar de dudas y/o echarme una mano... Pero que no sea al cuello vale?
> Se que igual me complico mucho y habra webs cercanas donde puedo encontrar la pieza/as en cuestion.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo te interesa esta subasta y te dejas de complicaciones

Australien Diprotodon Serie Megafauna 1 Unze Silber 2014 Proof | eBay


----------



## _Mirar_ (11 Ene 2014)

ienso:
Muy interesante.... 
Tomo nota... 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Por furgon blindado o mensajería, jamas daría el domicilio jamas...oficina, un bar, en la calle junto comisaría...



Vale, pero y pregunto por puro desconocimiento, aunque pongamos que el andorrano por poner un ejemplo no te pida el dni cuando le pidas algo por internet y digas que te lo manden a la oficina donde trabajas, tendras que dar tu nombre y apellidos cuando hagas en encargo ya sea por telefono o internet y el de la empresa de transportes te pedira el dni para comprobar que eres tu para hacerte la entrega.

Resumiendo y ahí va mi duda, tu le dices al andorrano que eres George Clooney para guardar el anonimato, pero entonces el envio ira dirigido a George Clooney y el de Seur querra que le enseñes el dni de Clooney y no el tuyo para la entrega. ¿Se me escapa algo?

Y otra duda, si haces el pago por transferencia bancaria, el que recibe el pago
¿no está viendo como te llamas al recibir la transferencia?¿o solo ve tu numero de cuenta desde el que haces la transferencia? ¿o existe otra forma de pago y que no sea paypal por lo del sobrecoste que sea anónima?

Ya véis que tengo muchas dudas y lo que mas me para es lo del anonimato, no quiero que por comprar 4 monedas de oro acabe poniendo en peligro la seguridad de familia.

Un saludo y gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Ninonino (11 Ene 2014)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Vale, pero y pregunto por puro desconocimiento, aunque pongamos que el andorrano por poner un ejemplo no te pida el dni cuando le pidas algo por internet y digas que te lo manden a la oficina donde trabajas, tendras que dar tu nombre y apellidos cuando hagas en encargo ya sea por telefono o internet y el de la empresa de transportes te pedira el dni para comprobar que eres tu para hacerte la entrega.
> 
> Resumiendo y ahí va mi duda, tu le dices al andorrano que eres George Clooney para guardar el anonimato, pero entonces el envio ira dirigido a George Clooney y el de Seur querra que le enseñes el dni de Clooney y no el tuyo para la entrega. ¿Se me escapa algo?
> 
> ...



Por cuatro onzas no vas a poner en peligro la seguridad de nadie...

Sólo ten en cuenta que la tienda, si es española, y si el valor total de compra supera los 2.500€, tiene que darle una notificación de tu compra a hacienda.

El andorrano no te pide el DNI para compras pequeñas. La empresa de mensajería, si te encuentra en casa, tampoco (bueno, te pide el número de DNI y la firma para registrar la entrega, pero no te pide que le enseñes físicamente el DNI). Si no te gusta hacer transferencias (sí, así pueden ver tu nombre) siempre puedes hacer un ingreso directo en su cuenta.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Ene 2014)

Ninonino dijo:


> Por cuatro onzas no vas a poner en peligro la seguridad de nadie...
> 
> Sólo ten en cuenta que la tienda, si es española, y si el valor total de compra supera los 2.500€, tiene que darle una notificación de tu compra a hacienda.
> 
> El andorrano no te pide el DNI para compras pequeñas. La empresa de mensajería, si te encuentra en casa, tampoco (bueno, te pide el número de DNI y la firma para registrar la entrega, pero no te pide que le enseñes físicamente el DNI). Si no te gusta hacer transferencias (sí, así pueden ver tu nombre) siempre puedes hacer un ingreso directo en su cuenta.



Gracias por la contestación, pero si la direccion que das no es la de tu casa para no tener que darle la direccion de tu hogar al que te vende el metal y pongamos que das la direccion de donde trabajas tendras que dar un nombre y el de la mensajeria te pedira algun documento que acredite que tu eres el del nombre de verdad, por lo tanto ahí ya has perdido el anonimato al tener que dar tu nombre real aunque sea para poder realizar la entrega en el trabajo o en un bar o en la calle. 

Si meto mi nombre y apellidos en internet sale la direccion de mi casa en mil sitios distintos por lo tanto ya no estoy tranquilo.

No se, casualmente mi trabajo consiste en tratar con delincuentes y he visto ya muchas cosas en estos años y muchos delitos vienen por donde menos puede uno imaginarse, filtraciones de informacion incluidas y por lo tanto en caso de meterme en esto de los metales no quiero dejar resquicios que no me dejen dormir tranquilo.

Vamos, que busco un sistema que garantice totalmente mi anonimato y que no sea ir a comprar directamente a una tienda de mi ciudad donde me meten unos cañazos de miedo con el precio.


----------



## horik (11 Ene 2014)

Me gustaría empezar a comprar monedas de plata,que os parece esta?1 Dollar Australia 2014 BU - Saltwater Crocodiles: Graham - 1 OZ silver | eBay


----------



## CaboPalomeque (11 Ene 2014)

horik dijo:


> Me gustaría empezar a comprar monedas de plata,que os parece esta?1 Dollar Australia 2014 BU - Saltwater Crocodiles: Graham - 1 OZ silver | eBay



No se trata de una moneda bullion, sino más bien de una "semi-numismática". Graham es la segunda de una serie que consiste en 2024 (14 monedas con motivos diferentes de cocodrilos). 

Me da la impresión que la primera (Bindi) no se vendió muy bien, a pesar de tener una tirada de 10.000. Todavía se puede comprar en las tiendas alemanas. 

En todo caso, esto de las series semi-numismáticas, sobre todo cuando empiezan, es una lotería. Lo mismo en unos años los coleccionistas se vuelven locos por ellas, a pesar de no tener éxito al principio... Como comparación, otra serie nueva con una tirada igual que también comenzó el año pasado fue la del "Australian Stock Horse" y esa sí que sólo se puede encontrar ahora en ebay.


----------



## horik (12 Ene 2014)

Gracias CaboPalomeque,me parece que esto de las monedas será algo adictivo.


----------



## prsala (13 Ene 2014)

Sabéis webs fiables donde poder comprar cantidades que no lleguen a los mínimos que exigen en otras y con gastos de envío que no sean caros?


----------



## trasgukoke (13 Ene 2014)

prsala dijo:


> Sabéis webs fiables donde poder comprar cantidades que no lleguen a los mínimos que exigen en otras y con gastos de envío que no sean caros?



Tienes un MP...


----------



## makokillo (13 Ene 2014)

horik dijo:


> Gracias CaboPalomeque,me parece que esto de las monedas será algo adictivo.



Eso te lo garantizo


----------



## _Mirar_ (17 Ene 2014)

Entre tantos hilos me he perdido, asi que ante la duda preguntar.

Gold-Dreams Edelmetalle | Gold, Silber, Münzen, Barren kaufen

Alguien a comprado aqui? Que tal su experiencia? Gastos de envio? Profesionalidad y trato?

Un saludo.


----------



## trasgukoke (18 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Entre tantos hilos me he perdido, asi que ante la duda preguntar.
> 
> Gold-Dreams Edelmetalle | Gold, Silber, Münzen, Barren kaufen
> 
> ...



Hola. Mi experiencia. Fue....
Teníano que buscaba... pero tardó mas de un mes.... y para responder mis ails. Unos 3 o 4 días. ...
igual. Han mejorado. . Eso fue en agosto. ..
a ver sj alguien que haya comprado mas recientemente. . Te informa mejor...


----------



## MrMonedas (18 Ene 2014)

¿por qué no compras en España? aunque igual dentro de un año ya no es España y tienes que pagar en pujols ...


----------



## _Mirar_ (18 Ene 2014)

MrMonedas dijo:


> ¿por qué no compras en España? aunque igual dentro de un año ya no es España y tienes que pagar en pujols ...



Creo que te has equivocado... :XX::XX::XX: No soy de allí. :abajo:
Del norte SI, pero gracia a dios de allí NO. :no:
Un saludo


----------



## Denaar (18 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Creo que te has equivocado... :XX::XX::XX: No soy de allí. :abajo:
> Del norte SI, pero gracia a dios de allí NO. :no:
> Un saludo



Ya estamos con que si la abuela fuma.


----------



## _Mirar_ (18 Ene 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> Ya estamos con que si la abuela fuma.



Perdone Usted, simplemente he contestado al comentario.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Creo que te has equivocado... :XX::XX::XX: No soy de allí. :abajo:
> Del norte SI, pero gracia a dios de allí NO. :no:
> Un saludo



Haciendo amigos aprovechando que el pisuerga pasa por Valladolid?


----------



## _Mirar_ (18 Ene 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Haciendo amigos aprovechando que el pisuerga pasa por Valladolid?




A mi que me registren.... ooooo
Soy pacifista... 

Nunca has escuchado esa frase de...

Los amigos tenlos cerca y los enemigos mas cerca aún, para cuando estos den un paso tu estas otro por delante. ienso:


----------



## Nuts (22 Ene 2014)

Cuales son las monedas bullion de oro de menos de una onza mas conocidas/vendidas/con mayor liquidez...? 

Las de una onza las conocemos todos, krugerrands, filarmonicas, maples, pandas... Las de menor tamanho ya no lo tengo tan claro.

Tengo un par de soberanos, pero me gustaria tener mayor variedad.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2014)

Nuts dijo:


> Cuales son las monedas bullion de oro de menos de una onza mas conocidas/vendidas/con mayor liquidez...?
> 
> Las de una onza las conocemos todos, krugerrands, filarmonicas, maples, pandas... Las de menor tamanho ya no lo tengo tan claro.
> 
> Tengo un par de soberanos, pero me gustaria tener mayor variedad.



Hola, Buenos Días: Tienes las de 4 Ducados de Austria, los Napoleones de 20 y 10 Francos, los Pesos Mexicanos de 10, 5 y 2, los 5 Dollars americanos, etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Ene 2014)

Nuts dijo:


> Cuales son las monedas bullion de oro de menos de una onza mas conocidas/vendidas/con mayor liquidez...?
> 
> Las de una onza las conocemos todos, krugerrands, filarmonicas, maples, pandas... Las de menor tamanho ya no lo tengo tan claro.
> 
> Tengo un par de soberanos, pero me gustaria tener mayor variedad.



20 francos, 2, 5 pesos mejicanos...


----------



## Nuts (22 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> 20 francos, 2, 5 pesos mejicanos...



Los 20 francos interesantes, son belgas, franceses o suizos?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2014)

Nuts dijo:


> Los 20 francos interesantes, son belgas, franceses o suizos?



Son Franceses.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2014)

novembre dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Los francos franceses Coq/Marianne me gustan, aunque prefiero los suizos Vrenelli. Los belgas por estos lares se ven pocos.



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Realmente, las más usuales y fáciles de adquirir son los Franceses y por eso los he citado expresamente. Evidentemente, ya que me parece que Vd. es aficionado o tiene conocimientos de Numismatica, también existen los Suizos y, antes de los Vrenelli, ya sabe que existían los Helvetia.

Gracias por la aportación y Saludos.


----------



## AMSierra (22 Ene 2014)

Me suscribo que me interesa mucho.


----------



## Ircapo (14 Jul 2014)

Qué ha pasado con la tienda (web) de Estonia, Liberty Silver. Tenía precios menores que los del andorrano. Lleva caída como un mes. Alguna otra alternativa similar?


----------



## Bullion10 (27 Jul 2014)

Hola a tod@s:

Por fin me animo a escribir, creo que primero he cumplido mi obligación: me he leído enterito el hilo sobre dudas con metales/monedas/lingotes, uno a uno cada hilo sobre cada tipo de moneda (gracias fff), las páginas finales de los hilos de compraventa de monedas y el de valoraciones para saber quiénes son los foreros más fiables y los más experimentados, he buscado información adicional por la web y con todo ello me he creado una pequeña base de datos conforme lo iba leyendo todo, moneda por moneda, con la información más relevante de cada una: tirada, emisiones, ceca, valor facial, ley, etc...

Veo que coincidimos aquí varios perfiles: el coleccionista, el sólo metalero, el metalero que acaba coleccionando también, el madmaxero y combinaciones de ellos. Todos tienen sus razones para hacerlo y son válidas y todas caben aquí, eso hace estos hilos tan valiosos por el conocimiento que atesoran.

Así pues, me atrevo a lanzar una duda que no he visto resuelta en ningún hilo, para establecer un pequeño debate si da lugar. La cuestión es: ¿es mejor comprar monedas o lingotes? :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Que noooooo, que es broma, es que leído esta pregunta tantas veces en los hilos que no me he podido resistir. ::

Ahora en serio.

Me adentro en este mundillo fantástico para tener parte de mi patrimonio en plata. Descubro que en monedas es una buena forma de hacerlo. Luego descubro que hay monedas básicas del año corriente con poco premium y las quiero. Luego me informo que las hay con premium pero con unas posibilidades extra de revalorización por su valor numismático y también me interesan. Vale, perfecto. Compraré las que me parezcan interesantes. De momento que no suba la plata hasta que acabe de comprar yo, ya os avisaré cuando tiene que empezar a subir.

Pero cuando llegue el momento, todos queremos que la plata cumpla la profecía establecida por mucho y se dispare, a digamos, su equivalencia 1:15 con el oro, que estaría ahora sobre los casi 90 dólares por onza. ¡¡¡Yupiiii!!! Ya lo ha hecho, hemos multiplicado el valor de nuestro tesoro en plata. Fenomenal.

Pero, aquí viene mi duda: ¿lo hemos multiplicado de verdad o no? Desde el punto de vista metalero algo sí, porque el contenido en plata de las monedas lo ha hecho, y un "Compro Plata" nos dará por ellas más de lo que pagamos, pero no todo lo que creemos haber ganado. No importa, las venderé entre particulares/coleccionistas/eBayeros. Aquí se hacen cuentas de que su valor numismático se habrá multiplicado y entre particulares será posible venderlas a su verdadero valor. Pero yo esto no lo veo claro. Me explico.

Ahora mismo yo inicio mi colección y por mi primera Kookaburra 2014 pago 21,50 euros. Genial. Baratito. Poco dinero tengo que sacar del bolsillo para conseguir una moneda muy bonita. Pero si la plata se dispara, un posible nuevo coleccionista tiene que pagar por cada pieza (del año corriente) 90-100 euros. Así que un recién llegado dice, "paso de esto, es demasiado dinero por pieza, y colecciona sellos o muñecas o yo que sé). Y lo mismo para gente ya introducida en el mercado, que se inhibe de nuevas compras o las reduce muchísimo, bien abandonando la colección o esperando a bajadas del precio de la plata. Es decir, el mercado numismático pierde gente, "se seca", en definitiva desaparece la demanda, y los precios se desploman (sé que nunca por debajo del precio spot de la plata, pero desaparecen el premium sobre spot con el que estábamos contando como beneficio extra).

¿Creés que eso puede ocurrir? Me gustaría abrir este pequeño debate entre todos, experimentados y novatos, para saber qué pensáis sobre esta posibilidad.

Siento el plomazo, prometo participar más veces pero hacerlo en modo cortito, jeje. Y espero haberme explicado bien. :bla:

Y muchas gracias a todos los foreros que han contribuido a crear unos hilos tan magníficos (asqueado, fff, necho, estudiantetesorero, lamadama, fernando, dekalogo, y un montón más que ahora no recuerdo de memoria, que me perdonen).

Saludos.


----------



## xmaniac (27 Jul 2014)

yo no empezaría a comprar plata y/o coleccionar, como lo quieras llamar, si las expectativas de revalorización que tienes rondan el 600%...así de entrada. creo que la lectura de estos nuestros amados hilos te ha trastornado un poco, normal, burbuja a veces tiene ese efecto (ni se te ocurra pisar el ático)

si efectivamente la plata llegase a esos niveles, todos los aquí presentes sacarían sus stocks a la venta de inmediato y, efectivamente, no habría demanda para tantísima oferta, primero por el precio (no veo a la gente metiéndose a comprar tubos de onzas a esos niveles, la verdad) y segundo porque las "monedas oficiales" también estarían en el mercado, compitiendo con los particulares (y son MILLONES de onzas de plata anualmente). esto haría que el precio se desplomase (piensa que lo mismo pasaría en los mercados no físicos) y al final se alcanzaría un punto de equilibrio de nuevo. imagina las ventas en el IBEX si estuviera rozando los 60.000 puntos...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Jul 2014)

Bullion10, te doy la bienvenida al hilo y mi opinion: la hipotetica revalorizacion de la que hablas sera por el precio de la plata (no por la revalorizacion numismàtica) por lo que la hipotesi de colecciones alternativas no es relevante. La revalorizacion maxima numismatica de bullion con premium esta mas cerca del x2 que del x6. Y si el precio ha aumentado por su spot no habra problema para venderlas a peso.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2014)

Je,je,je... Bullion10: Interesante y perfecto comentario el que nos haces, sobre todo para ser "primerizo" (ojalá te "prodigues"...), pero buena parte de las cuestiones que planteas ya se han respondido en los hilos correspondientes, aunque he de reconocer que ha habido respuestas de todos los "colores" y es que, lógicamente, los "metaleros" tenemos nuestras particulares "percepciones" individuales dentro de nuestro reducido y "exclusivo" colectivo...

Bien, vamos por partes para centrar el tema:

- Hay que tener claro qué "queremos" cuando nos posicionamos en la Plata. De entrada, si lo consideramos "inversión" no puede ser más que una pésima elección, ya que perdemos fuertemente por el "efecto" IVA. Eso hay que tenerlo muy claro para evitarse después "desilusiones" o no haber tenido también muy claro cuál era el "producto" en que colocábamos nuestro dinero. Por tanto, para buscar "rentabilidad" hay que esperar una fuerte revalorización...

- Ahora bien, si "apalancamos" nuestro dinero en Plata física porque buscamos un "seguro", "refugio", "reserva de valor" (el que sea...), etc. ya hablamos de otra cosa... ¿No te parece? Aquí no entramos en la consideración de si vamos a "perder" o "ganar" dinero Fiat, sino que nos preparamos para unos posibles escenarios adversos y que tampoco tienen porqué producirse... ¿Verdad que pagas varios seguros al año? ¿Cuántos realmente llegas a utilizar? Está claro que pocas veces o casi ninguna, de manera que podríamos considerar a ese dinero por "perdido"... ¿No? Sin embargo, han cumplido su función, tanto si se han necesitado como si no, pues muchos tenemos los MPs como algo parecido, pero formando "parte" de un TODO y la principal diferencia es que es un "seguro" que nunca deja de tener "valor" (el que sea en ese momento...). Precisamente, esa "diferencia" es un "valor añadido"...

- Yo no sé si se llegará al ratio histórico Plata vs Oro, pero entiendo que acabará produciéndose y hasta puede que lo sobrepase. Hay algo que se llama Peak y en algún momento, que no tiene porqué ser cercano, se producirá y es que a favor de la Plata juega su uso industrial. Ya no te digo si entrará a formar parte de un nuevo Sistema monetario mundial...

- ¿Elegir entre Bullion y Premium o ambos a la vez? Dependerá de los conocimientos que tengas sobre el particular y tus particulares "percepciones", por tanto fuera de las que solemos aportar otros "teóricamente" más entendidos. Si sólo te interesa la Plata no veo porqué tienes que pagar por el Premium de las monedas. Otra cosa es si te interesa el Coleccionismo o la Numismatica y aquí muchos las compramos para disfrutar de ellas y tenemos "repes" por si algún día tienen una apreciable sobrevaloración, pero ten presente que ésta precisa de "contraparte" y que, normalmente, es otro coleccionista y hay que tener en cuenta también en qué parte se encuentra el ciclo económico. Dicho en "Plata": en épocas deprimidas el coleccionismo no es "prioritario" y sí las patatas... ¿Me explico?

- Un desplome de los precios en la Plata es algo a lo que los "metaleros" ya estamos acostumbrados, de manera que ya nada nos puede sorprender y mientras no se venda tampoco pasará nada. Otra cosa es que haya necesidad de hacerlo y entonces adquirirá su "valor de reserva" y ahora entenderás lo de "el que sea...".

Para concluir, en la Plata hay que entrar después de estudiar muy bien el "producto" y saber qué "función" deseamos que desempeñe. Si pretendemos hacernos "ricos" no es el producto ideal, aunque con el tiempo tampoco sería "descartable" por lo del Peak... Y entonces no habrá que ir a venderla a una tienda de "Compro..." y es que habría tal demanda que sería muy fácil de colocar.

En fin, Bullion10, espero haber respondido a lo que planteas, aunque está claro que la "seguridad" no te la voy a proporcionar y debes ser tú quien deba decidir y si luego te "equivocas" las reclamaciones al "maestro armero"...

De nuevo, Felicidades por tu comentario y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fff (28 Jul 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Ahora mismo yo inicio mi colección y por mi primera Kookaburra 2014 pago 21,50 euros. Genial. Baratito. Poco dinero tengo que sacar del bolsillo para conseguir una moneda muy bonita. Pero si la plata se dispara, un posible nuevo coleccionista tiene que pagar por cada pieza (del año corriente) 90-100 euros. Así que un recién llegado dice, "paso de esto, es demasiado dinero por pieza, y colecciona sellos o muñecas o yo que sé). Y lo mismo para gente ya introducida en el mercado, que se inhibe de nuevas compras o las reduce muchísimo, bien abandonando la colección o esperando a bajadas del precio de la plata. Es decir, el mercado numismático pierde gente, "se seca", en definitiva desaparece la demanda, y los precios se desploman (sé que nunca por debajo del precio spot de la plata, pero desaparecen el premium sobre spot con el que estábamos contando como beneficio extra).



Sentido comun... te voy a responder preguntandote.
Supongamos que la plata quintuplica su valor.
Cuanta demanda tendrá? 
Vas a vender un panda a precio de maple? Crees que no encontraras mercado para los panda? Particular?
Un compro-oro paga por premium?
Una numismatica que preferirá, una coleccion de kookas o 20 piezas iguales maples? 
Cuanta demanda habrá de plata/oro?
Las colecciones tendrán un plus o crees que irán a peso?
Cierto es que el que nunca ha prestado oidos a la plata no va a querer monedas delicatessen, pero, no crees que mundialmente habrá mercado?


----------



## sierramadre (28 Jul 2014)

La gran cuestion es a quien seras tu capaz de venderle la moneda. No es lo mismo alguien con reputacion y contacto que un particular que no conoce a nadie del mundillo.

Si eres de los segundos acabaras en comprooro o vendiendo en ebay con pocos pujadores por lo cual te tocara vender por debajo de spot.

Si compras piezas con valor numismatico podras llevarlas a subastar a aureo y compañia pero pringaras un 36%.

Conclusion, que como inversion olvidate, como reserva de valor piensa que vas a perder una parte importante.

Cada uno es cada cual y circunstancias vitales las hay muy distintas, todo depende de esto, analiza las tuyas y veras si te interesa meterte en esto o no.

Yo colecciono y disfruto con ello, si llega el peak y me gano un dinero pues genial y si no llega el peak pues continuo disfrutando de la coleccion, ese es mi win-win, analizate y busca el tuyo, si no encuentras tu win-win quizas no te merezca la pena este mundillo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bullion10 (28 Jul 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> yo no empezaría a comprar plata y/o coleccionar, como lo quieras llamar, si las expectativas de revalorización que tienes rondan el 600%...así de entrada. creo que la lectura de estos nuestros amados hilos te ha trastornado un poco, normal, burbuja a veces tiene ese efecto (ni se te ocurra pisar el ático)
> 
> si efectivamente la plata llegase a esos niveles, todos los aquí presentes sacarían sus stocks a la venta de inmediato y, efectivamente, no habría demanda para tantísima oferta, primero por el precio (no veo a la gente metiéndose a comprar tubos de onzas a esos niveles, la verdad) y segundo porque las "monedas oficiales" también estarían en el mercado, compitiendo con los particulares (y son MILLONES de onzas de plata anualmente). esto haría que el precio se desplomase (piensa que lo mismo pasaría en los mercados no físicos) y al final se alcanzaría un punto de equilibrio de nuevo. imagina las ventas en el IBEX si estuviera rozando los 60.000 puntos...



No espero esa revalorización ni me adentro en este mundo persiguiéndola. Aunque si ocurre en unos años tampoco deberíamos sorprendernos.

Coincido contigo en que desaparecería una parte importante de la demanda (pequeños coleccionistas que se niega a pagar 100 euros por un Maple del año en curso y gente que buscaba plata como reserva de valor pero que a esos precios ya no adquiere más). 

Pero por otro lado, y siguiendo con tu ejemplo del Ibex a 60.000 puntos. ¿Sabes qué pasaría si el Ibex llegara a 60.000? Que tu vecina, su prima, la peluquera y su gato querrían meterse en "eso de la Bolsa donde todo el mundo gana dinero", y lo llevarían a 70.000 puntos. De psicología de masas hay mucho escrito y todos coinciden en que nos "aborregamos".

Por eso iniciaba este debate, tengo argumentos enfrentados en mi interior.:bla:

Saludos!

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 16:38 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Bullion10, te doy la bienvenida al hilo y mi opinion: la hipotetica revalorizacion de la que hablas sera por el precio de la plata (no por la revalorizacion numismàtica) por lo que la hipotesi de colecciones alternativas no es relevante. La revalorizacion maxima numismatica de bullion con premium esta mas cerca del x2 que del x6. Y si el precio ha aumentado por su spot no habra problema para venderlas a peso.



Coincido contigo en todo lo que dices.

Creo que la revalorización numismática que tendríamos tras un Peak sería varias veces menor a la del precio spot de la plata, por la caída en la demanda y el incremento brutal de la oferta.

Saludos!

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 16:57 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... Bullion10: Interesante y perfecto comentario el que nos haces, sobre todo para ser "primerizo" (ojalá te "prodigues"...), pero buena parte de las cuestiones que planteas ya se han respondido en los hilos correspondientes, aunque he de reconocer que ha habido respuestas de todos los "colores" y es que, lógicamente, los "metaleros" tenemos nuestras particulares "percepciones" individuales dentro de nuestro reducido y "exclusivo" colectivo...
> 
> Bien, vamos por partes para centrar el tema:
> 
> ...




Me siento halagado por la felicitación viniendo de un profesor.

Al poco de iniciar la lectura de los hilos ya descubrí que lo primero era "autoidentificarse" con el perfil adecuado. Hecho esto, automáticamente obtienes como resultado el tipo de metal que debes adquirir.

En mi caso, encuentro muchas ventajas al coleccionismo de onzas de plata, por lo que me asigno un perfil mezcla de varias características:

- Madmaxero: vale, es difícil que ocurra, en realidad no creo que pase. Pero en mi interior cada vez me siento menos cómodo con los billetitos, es mi subconsciente trabajando por su cuenta.

- Inversor: es mi trabajo en realidad, obtener rentabilidad de los fondos propios. Entiendo el déficit de partida por tema IVA y otros aspectos, pero que le pregunten a quien se dedica a comprar y vender pisos (pierde un 10% en cada compra inicialmente), a quien compra acciones (regala varios puntos porcentuales en comisiones al abrir una operación), quien gusta de jugar a la ruleta en el casino (con el 0 y/o el 00 en la mesa no puede ganar nunca) o quien opera con divisas (con una horquilla de compraventa que pone las probabilidades de éxito muy en su contra). Todos los ámbitos de inversión tienen un peaje de entrada, lo cual no nos obliga a descartarlos, sino a conocerlos y tenerlos en cuenta.

- Educativo: leí en un hilo a un forero que premia las notas de su hija con monedas de una serie de monedas bielorrusa de cuentos infantiles en plata. Es decir, aúna meritocracia (que tanta falta hace por este país) con educación y motivación. Me gustó leerle. Y me la copio. Mis hijos (de 6 y 3 años), ya saben que vienen de camino unas monedas de plata más grandes que las que ahora tenemos (de 12 euros) y más chulas, una con un dibujo de una tortuga, otra un cocodrilo, un barco, un águila, un caballo, un koala y un pajarito (gracias Necho). Si consigo cuadrar el círculo y estimular a mis hijos mediante el coleccionismo de monedas, podremos aprender mucho todos.

- Coleccionismo: de pequeño coleccioné cromos, gomas de borrar (el olor de la goma de Nata es el mejor), latas de cerveza, cajetillas de tabaco (nunca he fumado, pero me gustaban los diseños), algunos sellos con mi hermana,... Y ahora me encuentro que coleccionar monedas de plata me gusta, unido a las ventajas de arriba, que sorprendentemente las latas de cerveza no las daba. 

Gracias por participar en el debate, aprendo mucho de todos sus comentarios.

Saludos!

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 17:06 ----------




fff dijo:


> Sentido comun... te voy a responder preguntandote.
> Supongamos que la plata quintuplica su valor.
> Cuanta demanda tendrá?
> Vas a vender un panda a precio de maple? Crees que no encontraras mercado para los panda? Particular?
> ...



Entiendo lo que quieres decir, aunque no coincido en todo.

Mercado habría para el premium, estoy seguro que sí. Pero con la plata quintuplicada veo unas diferencias mínimas entre Maples y Pandas, aunque siempre a favor de la moneda premium, evidentemente.

Coincido que siempre mejor colecciones completas que tubos para quien busque valor numismático.

En cuanto a la demanda de la plata, tengo dudas. A niveles de precio exorbitados, puede ocurrir que extracciones de plata olvidadas por su elevado coste se reanuden, poniendo toneladas de plata en el mercado. Igualmente, si el peak se alcanzase por agotamiento de la plata, mucho cuidado, porque tengamos en cuenta que la última onza de plata disponible en el mundo tendrá valor cero para uso industrial, pues ya se habrá sustituido mucho antes por otro elemento.

Saludos!

---------- Post added 28-jul-2014 at 17:12 ----------




sierramadre dijo:


> La gran cuestion es a quien seras tu capaz de venderle la moneda. No es lo mismo alguien con reputacion y contacto que un particular que no conoce a nadie del mundillo.
> 
> Si eres de los segundos acabaras en comprooro o vendiendo en ebay con pocos pujadores por lo cual te tocara vender por debajo de spot.
> 
> ...



Coincidimos en el planteamiento. Más arriba le detallaba mis argumentos al forero Fernando y entre ellos se encuentran los que tú comentas.

Así que por aquí me tendréis una buena temporada si os parece bien. Es una joya este foro. Lo que más me llama la atención es que mucha gente trata de advertir a los recién llegados sobre los peligros y desventajas, casi animándoles a desistir, cuando muchos de ellos venden monedas, que podrían perfectamente "colocarles" con palabrería. Eso dice mucho en su favor.

Saludos!

P.D.: y como tengo la colección recién estrenada, a ver si algún forero quiere deshacerse de alguna onza de plata que tenga repe y llegamos a un acuerdo por MP


----------



## maxkuiper (28 Jul 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> yo no empezaría a comprar plata y/o coleccionar, como lo quieras llamar, si las expectativas de revalorización que tienes rondan el 600%...así de entrada. creo que la lectura de estos nuestros amados hilos te ha trastornado un poco, normal, burbuja a veces tiene ese efecto (ni se te ocurra pisar el ático)
> 
> si efectivamente la plata llegase a esos niveles, todos los aquí presentes sacarían sus stocks a la venta de inmediato y, efectivamente, no habría demanda para tantísima oferta, primero por el precio (no veo a la gente metiéndose a comprar tubos de onzas a esos niveles, la verdad) y segundo porque las "monedas oficiales" también estarían en el mercado, compitiendo con los particulares (y son MILLONES de onzas de plata anualmente). esto haría que el precio se desplomase (piensa que lo mismo pasaría en los mercados no físicos) y al final se alcanzaría un punto de equilibrio de nuevo. imagina las ventas en el IBEX si estuviera rozando los 60.000 puntos...




Verdades como puños. :Aplauso:


----------



## fff (28 Jul 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir, aunque no coincido en todo.
> 
> Mercado habría para el premium, estoy seguro que sí. Pero con la plata quintuplicada veo unas diferencias mínimas entre Maples y Pandas, aunque siempre a favor de la moneda premium, evidentemente.
> 
> ...



@Bullion10,
El escenario sera el que juzgue nuestras operaciones. Puede que como dices muchos sacaran plata a la venta para llenarse los bolsillos de ... ?
dinero?
Ups... pensaba que los metaleros tenian claro que la plata es dinero...
Yo con la plata a esos precios veo mucha diferencia entre tiradas y onzas demandadas... pero con la salvedad que todos seremos mas pobres, y quizas el que coleccione pandas este coleccionando 'billetes de 100 euros', con lo cual esos 100 euros pueden ser todavia mas dinero...
En España, coleccionismo? Muy flojito. En Europa, mucho...

Si la plata se pone a 100 euros, si la plata pasa a ser los billetes de 100 euros... solo la venderas para comprar otra cosa... 
Eso si, puede que una coleccion de kiwis o pandas ya no sea selecta... sino exquisita...

En cualquier caso te dire una cosa, no me preocupa tener algunas colecciones de plata 1oz... me preocupa que el dinero que tengo en el banco cada dia valga menos... o valga lo que diga el BCE: en resumen, 'ese' dinero no es 'reserva de valor'.

O puede que nos roben a todos a punta de pistola o a click de ordenador...

Me encantaria que perdiera su valor industrial, para poder ser solamente dinero


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2014)

Hola, Bullion10: Gracias por sus elogios, pero la verdad soy "profesor" o instructor en otras lides, aunque llevo tiempo en este "mundo de la canción" y algo habré "aprendido", aparte de tener unas muy excelentes colecciones y, además, como buen "metalero" estoy bien "cubierto"... Y le diré que como "maestros" dentro del foro sólo reconozco como tales a fff y a asqueado. Luego, ya vamos otros a una considerable "distancia"...

Desde luego es un placer leerle porque, aparte de saber argumentar, tiene los "conceptos" muy claros y me voy a permitir realizar unos breves apuntes sobre lo que me indica:

- "Madmaxista": Depende del "nivel" que contemple, pero desde luego nada descartable y yo estoy convencido de que acabará produciéndose, aunque los "tempos" los desconozco, pero estoy en ello... Si me ha leído sabe que me dedico a la Prospectiva y fuera de este foro mí opinión está considerada como "autorizada". De hecho, he conseguido acertar bastantes cosas, pero ya sabe que eso del "timing" es harto complicado. No creo en el "madmaxismo" extremo propio de las películas y series tan de moda en los últimos tiempos... Pero un colapso económico-financiero, seguido de lo que viene "después", no hay que descartarlo y sólo desear que no se produzca.

- Inversión: Pues, si es su trabajo no hay nada que explicarle que ya no sepa...

- Educativo: Hace muy bien en seguir los mismos pasos que sierramadre (es a él a quien se refiere) y hubo un tiempo no tan lejano en que los padres y abuelos inculcaban a sus hijos y nietos la afición por las monedas y los sellos. Era una forma muy correcta de complementar su cultura ya que solía despertar el interés y el deseo de "profundizar" o aprender algo más al respecto. Y no recuerdo que en mí niñez nadie me hablará de "valor" sobre esas monedas y sellos. En fin, no dejaban de ser unos "valores" que se han ido perdiendo y que hay que añadir a otros muchos...

- Coleccionismo: Lo tiene bastante claro, por tanto nada que indicar y aquí ya será Vd. quien decida la senda a seguir. Bienvenido a ese "mundo" y desearle mucha suerte en el mismo, aunque ya verá que es muy gratificante. Es como un buen whisky, hay que saber "saborearlo"...

Una vez más felicitarle por lo bien que comenta y nos leemos.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## sierramadre (28 Jul 2014)

El de la historia de las monedas como premio por las notas era yo, me alegra que ye gustara.

Algun dia mi prole cambiara monedas con la tuya, jeje.

Un saludo.


----------



## horik (28 Jul 2014)

Por mi poca experiencia en este asunto-llevo comprando monedas desde enero de este año-no quiero opinar sobre posibles escenarios si necesitaría venderlas.
Bueno, tampoco hay inversiones que ofrezcan ganancias seguras, yo veo la compra de monedas de plata como una apuesta a largo plazo y un seguro que espero no necesitar.
Si la plata se devalúa tampoco pasará nada, no será la ruina porque no puse todos los huevos en el mismo cesto.

Mientras, disfruto de mis monedas y pienso gastar mas o menos 10% del dinero que pueda ahorrar al mes en compra de monedas.


----------



## conde84 (29 Jul 2014)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Hola a tod@s:
> 
> 
> Pero cuando llegue el momento, todos queremos que la plata cumpla la profecía establecida por mucho y se dispare, a digamos, su equivalencia 1:15 con el oro, que estaría ahora sobre los casi 90 dólares por onza. ¡¡¡Yupiiii!!! Ya lo ha hecho, hemos multiplicado el valor de nuestro tesoro en plata. Fenomenal.
> ...



Muy interesante tus planteamientos.

Aqui habria dos opciones creo.

Una, que si la plata subiese mucho,por ejemplo a esos 90 dolares onza que dices,y quieres obtener fiat con ella,dejar de un lado el premium,y vender la plata a peso,si por una kookaburra que compraste a 40 te dan 90 ya le estas ganando mucho dinero.
¿que si hubiese comprado un maple hubieses ganado mas?,si,quizas dejes de ganar algo de dinero,pero al fin y al cabo estas ganando dinero y bastante.

Otra opcion seria que segun ves que sube la plata,empezar a vender las monedas premium a precios razonables,si ves que una kookaburra a 50 euros se puede vender y piensas que a mas dinero la gente empezaria a pasar de ellas,vendela a 50 euros y asi con todas las monedas premium,aplicar el sentido comun y ponerlas a la venta en el momento que veamos que mejor se podrian vender.

Es todo muy dificil de preveer,porque si la plata empieza a subir deprisa,quizas a la gente la entre miedo de no poder adquirir estas monedas en un futuro y si toca los 50 euros quizas la gente te las quite de las manos vendiendolas a 60 euros si la prevision de la plata sigue siendo de subida continua.

Es mi humilde opinion de alguien analfabeto en temas economicos.

¿que opinais sobre ello?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Jul 2014)

En relación a la dualidad de las bullion/premium y su estrategia de salida: mi planteamiento es mas sencillo, si la plata se disparase las venderia a peso, quizás algo mas si puedo sacar. El tema premium es simplemente mi plan B, si finalmente la plata no se dispara, la revalorización del premium (por los años pasados) justificaria la compra. 

En resumen: al margen del pasatiempo coleccionista, que es el placer presente, la dualidad bullion/premium es similar a la dualidad de los K12. Con los K12 compras plata con un suelo estático del facial, con las premium compras plata con un suelo dinámico del premium.

Actualmente tengo plata en los 3 formatos, según evolucionen las circunstancias y mis necesidades, venderé facial, peso o premium, no depende de mi, depende del exterior.


----------



## Bullion10 (29 Jul 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> El de la historia de las monedas como premio por las notas era yo, me alegra que ye gustara.
> 
> Algun dia mi prole cambiara monedas con la tuya, jeje.
> 
> Un saludo.



Lamento no haber recordado que lo habías escrito tú. Ahora que tengo ocasión, te felicito por tu iniciativa de reconocer el esfuerzo de tus hijos y, sobre todo, no hacerlo con chucherías o palomitas sino con monedas de colección, que no es más que educación y un bonito entretenimiento.

Como dije más arriba y con tu permiso, te copio la idea. Esta semana cuando reciba las primeras monedas quiero ver las expresiones de sus caras cuando las vean, a ver qué impresión les causan. Intuyo que será buena, porque llevan varios días preguntándome que cuando llegan.

Cuando dentro de menos tiempo del que nos creemos tus hijos y los míos ya tengan móvil, que empiecen a hacer tratos e intercambios por whatsapp.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 19:05 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bullion10: Gracias por sus elogios, pero la verdad soy "profesor" o instructor en otras lides, aunque llevo tiempo en este "mundo de la canción" y algo habré "aprendido", aparte de tener unas muy excelentes colecciones y, además, como buen "metalero" estoy bien "cubierto"... Y le diré que como "maestros" dentro del foro sólo reconozco como tales a fff y a asqueado. Luego, ya vamos otros a una considerable "distancia"...
> 
> Desde luego es un placer leerle porque, aparte de saber argumentar, tiene los "conceptos" muy claros y me voy a permitir realizar unos breves apuntes sobre lo que me indica:
> 
> ...




Hola Fernando,

Pues aún olvidé incluir otro argumento más que me inclina a adentrarme en la colección de monedas de plata. El ahorro.

Introduciendo a la familia en el gusto por la colección, una hucha donde acaben las monedas de uso diario y billetes que estaban previstos como gasto pero que finalmente no lo fueron, no pueden tener un mejor destino que convertirse en una onza de plata. Es un ahorro silencioso, válido para muchos años y convertible cuando haga falta.

Éstos son mis argumentos. Detractores del coleccionismo y el premium no los compartirán. No hace falta. Cada uno tenemos los nuestros y todos son válidos siempre que no partan de premisas equivocadas. Y creo que los míos no lo hacen.

Voy a seguir investigando. Todavía debo aprender dónde comprar, a quién preguntar y dónde no meterme. Sigo leyendo.

Saludos!

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 19:11 ----------




conde84 dijo:


> Muy interesante tus planteamientos.
> 
> Aqui habria dos opciones creo.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en tus dos hipótesis, las veo posibles y válidas ambas.

Sólo puntualizar que si la subida de la plata dentro de 15 años es por escasez, quienes buscan revalorización (no coleccionistas) deberían empezar a soltar lastre de plata en mi opinión. La industria es imparable e insaciable y si un metal escasea no se van a detener, simplemente pondrán a trabajar a equipos enteros de personas que encuentren otro metal que cumpla los requisitos y sean más barato y abundante.

Y miles de toneladas de plata dejarían de ser demandadas en el mercado.

Saludos!

---------- Post added 29-jul-2014 at 19:13 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> En relación a la dualidad de las bullion/premium y su estrategia de salida: mi planteamiento es mas sencillo, si la plata se disparase las venderia a peso, quizás algo mas si puedo sacar. El tema premium es simplemente mi plan B, si finalmente la plata no se dispara, la revalorización del premium (por los años pasados) justificaria la compra.
> 
> En resumen: al margen del pasatiempo coleccionista, que es el placer presente, la dualidad bullion/premium es similar a la dualidad de los K12. Con los K12 compras plata con un suelo estático del facial, con las premium compras plata con un suelo dinámico del premium.
> 
> Actualmente tengo plata en los 3 formatos, según evolucionen las circunstancias y mis necesidades, venderé facial, peso o premium, no depende de mi, depende del exterior.



Yo no lo hubiera expresado mejor. No hay más que añadir.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2014)

Hola, conde84: Primero de todo, aclararte una cosa: "analfabeto" es aquel que no estudia y ese no es tu caso, porque te he leído y demuestras interés por formarte.

En lo personal, no me gusta especular sobre precios futuros en los MPs. Eso no quita para que yo tenga unos "precios objetivos" y que son "cambiantes"... ¿Qué quiero decirte con eso? Pues, que son susceptibles de modificarse de acuerdo a muchas de las variables que manejo y es que nuestro mundo va muy "acelerado" y ya no podemos predecir nada a un año vista... al menos, en materia económica. ¿Estamos de acuerdo?

La actual Crisis nos ha enseñado muchas cosas y hay que tener una retrospectiva histórica, y también personal, para saber que nos hemos adentrado en unos nuevos paradigmas totalmente artificiosos y que conforman nuestra realidad en todos los órdenes: socio-político-económico-financiero... Vamos, que una nueva "actualización" de la película Matrix sería muy "reconfortante" para "refrescar" la mente...

Me imagino que si asistimos a algo parecido a un Peak (los más jóvenes es posible que lo viváis...) tanto el Bullion como el Premium tendrán valor. El Bullion por razones obvias y en el Premium siempre habrá "maniáticos" del Coleccionismo, pero ¡ojo! que no todo el Premium tendrá la misma consideración y es que primará la objetividad: rareza, poca tirada, etc., etc.
Eso ya lo vemos hoy en día: ¿no compro yo monedas con un valor x3/x4 sobre el valor del Spot? Pues, en esa hipotética situación futura, amplificado por mucho más... Ahora bien, insisto en que todo el Premium no entraría en el mismo "cajón".

Hola, Bullion10: Respecto a lo que le comentas a conde84, pues me parece que no verás un sustituto "real" a la Plata y es que de acuerdo a mis "previsiones" van muy atrasados si realmente quieren obtenerlo y lo más importante en todo negocio: hacerlo rentable. Mira, esta Sociedad está embarcada en una "huida hacia adelante" y que ya veremos cómo acaba...

Por supuesto, una de las mejores formas de ahorrar a largo plazo es a través de los MPs. De hecho, asesoro a varios amigos que me preguntaron por una alternativa a los Planes de Pensiones y a las posibles medidas recaudatorias/confiscatorias de los Estados y entiendo que, dentro de una adecuada diversificación, los MPs deben tener una presencia relevante e ir promediando en el tiempo, siendo disciplinado y olvidándose del "ruido" de la cotización.

¿Quieres un consejo? En esa hucha que utilizas pon las monedas y billetes que sean del "núcleo duro" de la UE, especialmente de Alemania. Ya sabes, por si acaso...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Denaar (29 Jul 2014)

Yo colecciono por triplicado

Una para mi y mi mujer que se que aunque me dice que no le llama mucha la atención el tema de coleccionar monedas , se que se las mira de reojillo e incluso se que su debilidad son las tiffany art , ya que cada me pregunta cada dos por tres cuando sale la del año en curso, como si sacaran 3 o cuatro por año .

La otra es para mi peque que a pesar de tener 4 años cada vez que me ve moviendo bandejas me dice: "papa , me das mi "baeja" con mis dinerets".

Y la tercera y ultima es ya que tengo una iniciada para la niña pues que menos que si viene otro detras tenga las mismas monedas que su hermana. Tendre otro hijo/a? pues no lo se , pero tendra lo mismo que su hermana y sino vienen mas hijos pues en caso de necesidad será la primera coleccion en salir por la puerta.

Es un dineral cada año y he tenido que quitarme de la cabeza el empezar alguna coleccion debido a que serían tres por año, pero me hace mucha ilusion el pensar que el día de mañana sigan sus respectivas colecciones y se aficionen a la numismatica.

P.D : Los R8 solo uno de cada que esas son tesoros y cuando ya no este a partes iguales.


----------



## Bullion10 (30 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - "Madmaxista": Depende del "nivel" que contemple, pero desde luego nada descartable y yo estoy convencido de que acabará produciéndose, aunque los "tempos" los desconozco, pero estoy en ello... Si me ha leído sabe que me dedico a la Prospectiva y fuera de este foro mí opinión está considerada como "autorizada". De hecho, he conseguido acertar bastantes cosas, pero ya sabe que eso del "timing" es harto complicado. No creo en el "madmaxismo" extremo propio de las películas y series tan de moda en los últimos tiempos... Pero un colapso económico-financiero, seguido de lo que viene "después", no hay que descartarlo y sólo desear que no se produzca.
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Hola Fernando,

Al hilo de lo que comentas y sabiendo ahora su "facilidad adivinatoria", tengo la duda de cómo, llegado el momento por desgracia. sería el día 1 después del colapso.

La gente repetimos como un mantra que, tras el desastre, sólo los poseedores de metales tendrán algo de patrimonio, siendo los demás unos casi sin techo son sus billetes sin valor. Pero quisiera saber, si usted o cualquier otro forero vivió la experiencia de cerca o a través de algún conocido, como fue día a día en el caso más cercano que tenemos, la Argentina de 2001.

De la noche a la mañana, devaluación y corralito. Los billetes y monedas de uso corriente ya no valen casi nada. De nuevo, porque Argentina ha conocido 6 cambios de moneda en el último siglo, algo cuanto menos llamativo, por no decir aterrador. Con billetes con los que antes se compraban objetos valiosos, ahora sólo llega para una lata de alimento.

Ese día de 2001, la familia A tenía un patrimomio en cash (depósitos, planes y efectivo) equivalente a 100.000 euros, todo en moneda local (como el 98% de la población española y me quedo corto). Y el mismo día la familia B tenía también un patrimonio equivalente a 100.000 en moneda local, de los cuales 75.000 los tenían en casa en plata, en las formas que prefieran.

¿Qué pasó en los días y semanas siguientes al corralito y devaluación con cada una de las familias? ¿Alguien puede aportar vivencias cercanas de esa época? Todos nos sabemos la teoría, pero me interesaría saber qué hicieron, donde fueron, cómo desarrollaron el trueque (si lo hicieron), etc... En definitiva, cómo sobrevivieron. 

Sería interesante para un recién llegado al foro contar con ese relato y valorar la conveniencia o no de destinar parte de su patrimonio a los metales, en base a la experiencia de quiénes ya han vivido una situación similar a la que algunos tememos que nos podríamos enfrentar en el futuro. Y todos aprenderemos.

Saludos!


----------



## fff (30 Jul 2014)

Yo no tengo datos precisos... sólo un amigo que me comentó que su gobierno le arruinó 2 veces y la tercera se vino a España.

Pero es significativo que Argentina prohibiera tener cuenta de paypal, tenencia de más de 100c gr de oro, un máximo numero de dólares americanos... en resumen, lo que no querian es que la gente se fuera de su moneda, pero la gente escarmentaba...
Cuando estuve en Turquia hace años, sus billetes tenian un montón de ceros... mira cuanto oro importa... algunos paises aprenden la leccion...

La gente se puede no hacer rica jugando a especular. Poniendolo en mp sabes que siempre tendrá valor, y tendra más valor el dia del descalabro, es tu seguro.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2014)

Hola, Bullion10: Vaya por delante que la Prospectiva es algo muy serio y que está muy lejos de ser un ¿arte "adivinatorio"?, aparte de que para nada tengo esa "facilidad" que me otorga, ya que es un trabajo más laborioso de lo que se imagina. Es más, en muchas ocasiones, sabemos que va a suceder "algo", pero no sabemos en qué terreno y sus repercusiones. Por ejemplo, para Abril/Mayo de este año se esperaba "algo" y, en lo personal, pensaba que sería de carácter financiero, pero después nos "encontramos" con el asunto de Ucrania/Crimea... ¿Casualidad? Pues, tenemos muchos aciertos y también bastantes desaciertos, aunque algunos de éstos después se cumplen en el tiempo y ya le comenté que el "timing" es muy complejo y ya sabe Vd. a qué me refiero.

Respecto a lo que me comenta, sí que tengo mucha información al respecto. Bien, porque lo viví (no allí) y muchos de mis amigos son argentinos y me han explicado muchos detalles de aquel Corralito y lo que sucedió con su Patrimonio, especialmente con el que estaba dentro del sistema bancario. De todas formas, lo sucedido en 2001 en Argentina era una prolongación de su Historia reciente. No soy un estudioso de la Hiperinflación argentina, aunque sí que me considero un "entendido" en la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y sobre ella he escrito bastante en este foro y otros lugares. Creo recordar que algunos de ellos los puede encontrar en el hilo Evolución del precio del Oro (la 1ª parte)...

Le dejo dos enlaces informativos que le pueden dar una "idea" de lo que sucedió y, si me es posible, esta noche intentaré darle más detalles de acuerdo a las vivencias de esos amigos argentinos a los que me he referido.

Por cierto, el caso más reciente y parecido lo tiene Vd. hoy día en Venezuela y parece que Argentina va a verse abocada a algo semejante si llega a producirse el "default" que parece inminente en aquel país.

- La Hiperinflación - Monografias.com

- La recurrente historia de las crisis cambiarias en Argentina | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2014)

Hola, Bullion10: Sin darnos cuenta estamos "ensuciando" un poco el hilo y te emplazo a continuar el debate en el hilo donde suelo escribir: "Evolución del precio del Oro II". Allí te voy a dejar otra respuesta a lo que me planteas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## hemingway (1 Ago 2014)

Me quedo por aquí.

Mi intención es invertir en plata. 

¿Para qué?

Por dos motivos, ahorro seguro por una parte y rentabilidad por la otra. 

Por lo que he leído la plata tiene todavía un gran camino que recorrer, y va a revalorizarse. Me interesan especialmente las webs de compra alemanas. ¿Son seguras?

Después me interesaría saber a través de qué medios habéis vendido.


----------



## Mr. Pitifool (8 Ago 2014)

Hola shurs:

He leído y buscado en los foros pero no encuentro respuesta a mi duda. Asín que prefiero consultar.

A finales de agosto me dejaré caer por NY y tengo unos pocos miles de dólares que gastar. Pocos, el que suscribe no es rico. El hecho es que estoy hasta las mismísimas pelotas de que no suba el dólar, y los tengo paraos, al tipo de cambio actual pierdo pasta por todos los lados. La idea es aprovechar el viaje y comprar con mis dólares improductivos unas aguilitas doradas. No muchas, un par de onzas en total como muchísimo (unos 3k dólares si hay suerte).

¿Cómo lo veis? ¿Se prevén problemas en la US Custom y las hispánicas Aduanas? Con problemas no es no pagar, es más que salga rentable el viaje o no. ¿Creéis que es idea de bombero torero? 

Gracias de hantebraso.


----------



## Josepo (8 Ago 2014)

Mr. Pitifool dijo:


> Hola shurs:
> 
> He leído y buscado en los foros pero no encuentro respuesta a mi duda. Asín que prefiero consultar.
> 
> ...




Vas a cambiar oro por dólares, sin más.
Si el oro baja o el dolar sube pues perderás dinero. Si lo hace al revés ganarás dinero.

Respecto a aduanas  esos ni se van a enterar. Es lo bueno del oro, que se mueve fácil y tiene mucho valor por volumen... y no pita además en el arco. 

Desde mi punto de vista es cambiar una cosa por otra sin mas ni mas. Eso sí, personalmente prefiero ver 2 eagles que unos billetes de dolar


----------



## oinoko (8 Ago 2014)

Josepo dijo:


> Vas a cambiar oro por dólares, sin más.
> Si el oro baja o el dolar sube pues perderás dinero. Si lo hace al revés ganarás dinero.
> 
> Respecto a aduanas  esos ni se van a enterar. Es lo bueno del oro, que se mueve fácil y tiene mucho valor por volumen... y no pita además en el arco.
> ...




Eso de que no pita en el arco de donde lo sacas?

Que el oro sea un metal no magnetico, no tiene nada que ver con que no pite en un detector de metales. Son conceptos fisicos distintos.

Saludos.


----------



## Mr. Pitifool (12 Ago 2014)

Gracias pues! Ya veremos qué hago...


----------



## nicklessss (22 Ago 2014)

Sobre el oro como reserva de valor.

A lo largo del hilo se ha repetido varias veces que, en general, con vistas a una inversión destinada a reserva de valor, es más recomendable el oro que la plata como valor refugio, ya que la cotización de la plata tiene un componente más especulativo, no significando esto que el oro no lo tenga también, aunque en menor medida.

Pues bien, me ha surgido la siguiente duda:

Si realizo una inversión en oro bullion destinada exclusivamente a reserva de valor, *¿no sería lo más lógico "fijar" mi inversión al spot actual vendiendo futuros en una cantidad tal que el importe de mi inversión quede realmente fijado a mi precio de entrada?.*

Si no estoy equivocado, en el caso de no hacer la cobertura indicada anteriormente, mi inversión inicial "de refugio", o sea, como reserva de valor, estaría expuesta a un nada despreciable riesgo (para bien y para mal) en función de la cotización futura del oro. Y en este caso mi inversión "refugio" ya no sería exclusivamente una inversión como reserva de valor, que era la premisa inicial del ejemplo, ¿no?

¿Qué opináis?

Gracias por adelantado a los que respondan mi pregunta.


----------



## Bullion10 (22 Ago 2014)

nicklessss dijo:


> Sobre el oro como reserva de valor.
> 
> A lo largo del hilo se ha repetido varias veces que, en general, con vistas a una inversión destinada a reserva de valor, es más recomendable el oro que la plata como valor refugio, ya que la cotización de la plata tiene un componente más especulativo, no significando esto que el oro no lo tenga también, aunque en menor medida.
> 
> ...




Yo interpreto, aunque igual estoy equivocado, que por este foro quien destina parte de su dinero a comprar oro o plata como "reserva de valor" lo está haciendo desde un punto de vista en el que se prepara para un escenario adverso de hiperinflación donde los billetes pierdan casi todo su valor. Por tanto, no importa mucho la oscilación que sufra el precio del metal durante el tiempo que tarde en llegar ese momento.

Respecto a lo que comentas de la cobertura, suponiendo que sí quieres protegerte contra las oscilaciones del precio, efectivamente con una venta del futuro en la cantidad adecuada quedas blindado. Pero ten en cuenta que ese blindaje tiene un coste, en forma de comisiones por apertura de la operación, en forma de dinero bloqueado durante mucho tiempo en forma de garantías y, sobre todo, por el coste del roll over de cada vencimiento que tengas que hacer (esto depende de si los vencimientos están en backwardation o contango, por supuesto).

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Ago 2014)

vidarr dijo:


> Si pillas moneda histórica la mezclas con monedas de euros, al pasar por el arco las pones con las llaves en la cesta y ni se pispan. Para los visitantes de Hacienda, esto es algo que imagino, no es que lo haya llevado a la práctica ni ná



Esto ya se sabe, la cuestion polémica era la afirmacion de que el oro no pitaba en el arco. Cosa que yo tambien dudo muy claramente.


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Ago 2014)

Simplemente dentro del monedero de la cartera,ni se ve.


----------



## Sacaroso (27 Ago 2014)

Tres días para leer el hilo entero, menos mal que estoy de vacaciones.


----------



## Cimerio (27 Ago 2014)

Acabo de descubrir el hilo.Pillo sitio, pues


----------



## bric (27 Ago 2014)

Cimerio dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir el hilo.Pillo sitio, pues



Pues nada, hasta dentro de tres días. ¿Que por qué?


Por esto...



Sacaroso dijo:


> Tres días para leer el hilo entero, menos mal que estoy de vacaciones.


----------



## Sacaroso (27 Ago 2014)

bric dijo:


> Pues nada, hasta dentro de tres días. ¿Que por qué?



Hombre, no ha sido dedicación plena pero he metido varias horas cada día, que son 114 páginas y a veces saltando a otros hilos.:

Aquí va mi primera pegunta para los poseedores de plata en moneda:
¿Si compro un rollo de monedas se conservarán bien dentro?
Es que he leído que la plata puede reaccionar con el papel, madera, plástico con pvc... y más cosas.

Para el madmaxismo o el ahorro a largo plazo mientras no se oxiden digo yo que valdrán pero los coleccionistas ¿cómo lo hacéis? ¿os gastáis una pasta en encapsular las monedas con los mejores materiales?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Masateo (31 Ago 2014)

Buenas, lo primero un saludo, que soy nuevo en el foro.

También soy novato en el tema del oro y de la plata (bueno,
y en cualquier otro de los que se tratan aquí, qué narices)

El caso es que estaba pensando en iniciarme (MUY despacio, porque para
invertir tengo, como quien dice, 2 euros y mucha ilusión).

Pero me quedan muchas dudas y como no estoy de vacaciones y no me va a dar
tiempo a leerme las 114 páginas, y el buscador no me ha ayudado,
así que, lanzo la pregunta:

Cuando sea mayor y tenga sopotocientas mil monedas de oro y quiera
retirarme, ¿cómo hago para venderlas? (hilo de compra-venta aparte).

Reformulo: ¿puedo ir a una joyería con una moneda bullion y vendérsela al tipo (supongo que tras una dura negociación, en la que el argumento clave sería "tú le vas a dar forma de anillo y le vas a sacar mucha mas pasta, así que afloja")?


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2014)

Masateo dijo:


> Buenas, lo primero un saludo, que soy nuevo en el foro.
> 
> También soy novato en el tema del oro y de la plata (bueno,
> y en cualquier otro de los que se tratan aquí, qué narices)
> ...



Pues si, una joyería, un compro-oro, un particular, una tienda especializada de monedas, un banco (extranjero, claro)...

Lo bueno de las monedas es que nunca te van a engañar con el peso ni con la ley que es de lo que viven los compro oro y quizá algún joyero, pero el fin de estas monedas, llamadas de inversión, es la inversión por lo que otro inversor querrá la moneda para conservarla no siendo necesario pasar por el estafo-oro para que la fundan.

.


----------



## timi (31 Ago 2014)

bueno , por aquí estamos ,,, saludos y no , no he leído todo el hilo , pero mientras hago una pregunta que igual es chorra , pero no se la respuesta
porque el precio de los lingotes es inferior al de las monedas ( por gramo) si además es de mayor pureza el oro del lingote?
me atrae mas el tema en lingotes ,,, es malo doctor?

gracias ,estaré por aquí,,,,


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Ago 2014)

timi dijo:


> bueno , por aquí estamos ,,, saludos y no , no he leído todo el hilo , pero mientras hago una pregunta que igual es chorra , pero no se la respuesta
> porque el precio de los lingotes es inferior al de las monedas ( por gramo) si además es de mayor pureza el oro del lingote?
> me atrae mas el tema en lingotes ,,, es malo doctor?
> 
> gracias ,estaré por aquí,,,,



Supongo que la acuñacion de las monedas es ligeramente mas costosa, como minimo han de hacer el troquel. Pero no te dejes engañar por la pureza, todas las monedas de 1 oz tienen 1oz de oro puro independientemente de su pureza.

Respecto tus "desviaciones"? Es normal, se llama "ver demasiadas peliculas"....  ... Se cura con la experiencia y conocimiento (es mas facil falsificar un lingote y mas facil autentificar una moneda).


----------



## Sacaroso (31 Ago 2014)

timi dijo:


> bueno , por aquí estamos ,,, saludos y no , no he leído todo el hilo , pero mientras hago una pregunta que igual es chorra , pero no se la respuesta
> porque el precio de los lingotes es inferior al de las monedas ( por gramo) si además es de mayor pureza el oro del lingote?
> me atrae mas el tema en lingotes ,,, es malo doctor?
> 
> gracias ,estaré por aquí,,,,



Pues porque en las monedas pagas también la acuñación y el valor numismático (premium).
En cuanto a la pureza, las actuales y más conocidas, excepto el krugerrand, son de oro puro.

Siguiente pregunta ¿entonces por qué no se compra todo en lingotes?
Pues por que es más fácil darle salida a las monedas y los lingotes son más fáciles de falsificar.
Con un pie de rey y una báscula de precisión barateja sabes si una moneda es falsa.

EDIT. Llegué tarde.


----------



## timi (31 Ago 2014)

he leído que el problema de los lingotes es que pueden tener un núcleo de tungsteno , pregunto , si es fino el lingote no es posible esta falsificación no?


----------



## Sacaroso (31 Ago 2014)

timi dijo:


> he leído que el problema de los lingotes es que pueden tener un núcleo de tungsteno , pregunto , si es fino el lingote no es posible esta falsificación no?



Por el compra-venta ya hubo un tema de falsificación de 2 lingotes muy pequeños pero no sé al final de qué material eran.


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Pues porque en las monedas pagas también la acuñación y el valor numismático (premium).
> En cuanto a la pureza, las actuales y más conocidas, *excepto el krugerrand, son de oro puro.*
> 
> Siguiente pregunta ¿entonces por qué no se compra todo en lingotes?
> ...



...y las eagles, y las britannias, y los soberanos y los pesos mexicanos, son de aleación también, para la culturilla general metalera. 

Son mejores que las de 24k para mi gusto.

.


----------



## timi (31 Ago 2014)

si es que ya esta todo escrito por aquí,,,,

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...209-cuidado-al-comprar-lingotes-de-oro-7.html

aquí ponen un vídeo para saber la densidad exacta del lingote ,,,,

---------- Post added 31-ago-2014 at 23:39 ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDSRmjkX9gI


----------



## necho (31 Ago 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> ...y las eagles, y las britannias, y los soberanos y los pesos mexicanos, son de aleación también, para la culturilla general metalera.
> 
> Son mejores que las de 24k para mi gusto.



Yo antes no le terminaba de encontrar la gracia a las monedas de oro aleadas. "Que si son más robustas", "que si aguantan más el manoseo" a lo que yo decía para mis adentros: "Coño, ni que las llevará uno en los bolsillos del pantalón o las estuviera usando como dinero corriente. Se compran y se guardan, se atesoran, joder!". Pero tras pasar unos cientos de soberanos por mis manos, he de confesar que me enamoré de ellas (cuanta historia contenida en esas moneditas y a un precio bastante asequible). Aunque en 1 oz no puedo con las aleadas, lo siento pero ahí sí que me quedo con las de 24k. Las de la Perth Mint para ser más exactos (sobre todo las Lunar II cuando se ponen a precio de Maple. Pasa muy pocas veces, pero pasa)


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Sep 2014)

Apoyo tu moción Necho..
y las Buffalo oro.... divinas...
jeje


----------



## Sacaroso (1 Sep 2014)

Encontré los post con la aventura de la falsificación:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-moneda-y-me-han-enganado-2.html#post12128593


----------



## Vidar (1 Sep 2014)

necho dijo:


> Yo antes no le terminaba de encontrar la gracia a las monedas de oro aleadas. "Que si son más robustas", "que si aguantan más el manoseo" a lo que yo decía para mis adentros: "Coño, ni que las llevará uno en los bolsillos del pantalón o las estuviera usando como dinero corriente. Se compran y se guardan, se atesoran, joder!". Pero tras pasar unos cientos de soberanos por mis manos, he de confesar que me enamoré de ellas (cuanta historia contenida en esas moneditas y a un precio bastante asequible). Aunque en 1 oz no puedo con las aleadas, lo siento pero ahí sí que me quedo con las de 24k. Las de la Perth Mint para ser más exactos (sobre todo las Lunar II cuando se ponen a precio de Maple. Pasa muy pocas veces, pero pasa)



Va por gustos, pero si las 22k no es que sean el súmmum de resistencia las de 24k son de mírame y no me toques. No se si recuerdas un post del andorrano en el que comentaba lo tocadas que le llegaban las de 24k sobre todo decía que las maples.

Aunque comprendo la fascinación que puedan tener por ciertas monedas los que son algo numismáticos para otros son lingotes verificables fácilmente, bullion, que van a ser almacenadas en tubos con cierto roce, que van a ir en equipajes y que no van a estar en la bandeja de terciopelo para admirar de vez en cuando, por lo que ese plus de resistencia si se hace necesario en el segundo caso.

.


----------



## timi (2 Sep 2014)

fff dijo:


> La numismática es afición y tambien puede ser inversión. Hay que saber y asesorarse bien. Prefiero ser un poco menos lonchafinista y disfrutar un poco ) tenia la aficion de las monedas dormida durante muchos años...
> 
> El que pase del tema, que se dedique exclusivamente a los ASE y no se complique... :



que son los ASE???

gracias


----------



## Bullion10 (2 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> que son los ASE???
> 
> gracias



ASE = American Silver Eagle


----------



## rojiblanco (2 Sep 2014)

timi dijo:


> que son los ASE???
> 
> gracias



American Silver Eagle.


----------



## Sacaroso (2 Sep 2014)

Desde el desconocimiento ¿por qué ASE's?
¿No sería más lógico en este caso filarmonicas o maples que son más baratas?

S2


----------



## necho (2 Sep 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento ¿por qué ASE's?
> ¿No sería más lógico en este caso filarmonicas o maples que son más baratas?
> 
> S2



Para muchos el "Made in USA" es un plus (caballo grande...). A parte que las ASE no suelen presentar problemas de "manchas de leche" cosa que las Maples y Filas sí (va por lotes y aparecen con el tiempo. Aunque algunas veces ya vienen así de la Mint :. Aunque en el caso de las Maple igual con el nuevo diseño "Rayado" ya desaparece este problema. Habrá que destapar un tubo en un par de años a ver si es verdad.


----------



## Sacaroso (2 Sep 2014)

Más dudas que me van surgiendo.
Sobre las privy marks ¿sólo sirven para aumentar el premium o hay algo más?
Por lo que he leído son tiradas muy cortas de una moneda ya existente pero añadiendo una pequeña marca.


----------



## Vidar (2 Sep 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Más dudas que me van surgiendo.
> Sobre las privy marks ¿sólo sirven para aumentar el premium o hay algo más?
> Por lo que he leído son tiradas muy cortas de una moneda ya existente pero añadiendo una pequeña marca.



Son para completar totalmente colecciones, tienes que tener la normal y las privy mark... 

.


----------



## conde84 (2 Sep 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Más dudas que me van surgiendo.
> Sobre las privy marks ¿sólo sirven para aumentar el premium o hay algo más?
> Por lo que he leído son tiradas muy cortas de una moneda ya existente pero añadiendo una pequeña marca.



Son para sacarte mas dinero.

Olvidate de ellas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Sep 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Son para completar totalmente colecciones, tienes que tener la normal y las privy mark...
> 
> .



Continuo tu frase: ... en el caso que las tengas acabadas, que tengas el resto de colecciones, todas las monedas del año en curso, ... y aun te sobre dinero, espacio y ganas para ampliar tu coleccion de onzas de plata.


----------



## Vidar (2 Sep 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Continuo tu frase: ... en el caso que las tengas acabadas, que tengas el resto de colecciones, todas las monedas del año en curso, ... y aun te sobre dinero, espacio y ganas para ampliar tu coleccion de onzas de plata.



huy!, si yo continuara mi frase... menos mal que hoy estoy comedido. )

.


----------



## Sacaroso (4 Sep 2014)

A veces los datos sobre monedas que ponen las tiendas online no son completos.
¿Hay alguna web donde consultar las dimensiones de las monedas, tiradas y más cosas?

S2.


----------



## necho (4 Sep 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> A veces los datos sobre monedas que ponen las tiendas online no son completos.
> ¿Hay alguna web donde consultar las dimensiones de las monedas, tiradas y más cosas?
> 
> S2.



En la misma web de la Mint amigo. Por ejemplo para las monedas de la Perth Mint aquí tienes la tiradas de sus monedas más conocidas:

Perth Mint: Bullion Mintages

Sobre las privys, reacuñaciones y demás inventos de la Perth Mint, yo creo que con sus Saltwater Crocodile ya se dejarán de inventos. Pues ya pueden acuñar todas las bulliones que les de la gana sin ningún limite de tirada. Bueno, en principio las Cocodrilos también tienen un limite de 1.000.000 de unidades. Pero ya tienen mucho más margen y así no se cargan sus colecciones estrella. Los de las reacuñaciones de las Kookas fue criminal, pero lo que más le tocó los cojones a la gente (servidor incluido) fue lo que hicieron con la Lunar II 2012 "Año del Dragón". Que levante la mano el que no hizo el primo con esa moneda (yo el primero) :vomito:


----------



## horik (4 Sep 2014)

¿Que paso con la Lunar II 2012? yo no sepo...


----------



## metalero (5 Sep 2014)

necho dijo:


> En la misma web de la Mint amigo. Por ejemplo para las monedas de la Perth Mint aquí tienes la tiradas de sus monedas más conocidas:
> 
> Perth Mint: Bullion Mintages
> 
> Sobre las privys, reacuñaciones y demás inventos de la Perth Mint, yo creo que con sus Saltwater Crocodile ya se dejarán de inventos. Pues ya pueden acuñar todas las bulliones que les de la gana sin ningún limite de tirada. Bueno, en principio las Cocodrilos también tienen un limite de 1.000.000 de unidades. Pero ya tienen mucho más margen y así no se cargan sus colecciones estrella. Los de las reacuñaciones de las Kookas fue criminal, pero lo que más le tocó los cojones a la gente (servidor incluido) fue lo que hicieron con la Lunar II 2012 "Año del Dragón". Que levante la mano el que no hizo el primo con esa moneda (yo el primero) :vomito:




las saltwater crocodile la del 2013 y 2014 la tirada si fue muchisimo menos no? si no recuerdo mal andaba por las 20.000 unidades, la del 2015 la han subido a 1.000.000??


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2014)

Hola, metalero: Son dos productos diferentes. Las Saltwater Crocodrile, de las que de momento hay la Bindi y la Graham, tuvieron una tirada de 10.000 unidades. Las "nuevas" no pertenecen a esa colección y son puro Bullion para competir con otras del mismo tipo.

Está claro que las colecciones con tiradas reducidas siempre se han de mantener con ese criterio, ya que sino los coleccionistas no pagaríamos por ellas el sobreprecio que tienen, pero que en muchas ocasiones queda compensado por el diseño o por determinadas particularidades de la moneda. La Saltwater "buena" es una excelente Colección, aunque de momento sólo cuenta con dos monedas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## necho (5 Sep 2014)

horik dijo:


> ¿Que paso con la Lunar II 2012? yo no sepo...



Que la de ese año salió con un premium altísimo (~60 EUR vs. los ~30 EUR que andaban las demás "con premium"). Si bien las Lunar siempre han tenido un premium más alto que sus contemporáneas (mejor acabado y tirada más corta) la especulación con la de ese año fue brutal. En vista de que ese año era muy significativo para los chinos (además de que la plata por aquella época todavía vivía momentos de gloria) y que no podían acuñar más, los de la Perth Mint dijeron de meterle el privy mark también a las Lunares II y así se podían saltar la limitación de las 300k añadiendo unas 200k más de privys y claro, lo que hicieron fue tirar el precio de esa moneda y de la serie en general. Fue algo que le vino muy bien a los nuevos coleccionistas, pero los que ya seguían esta serie de atrás se sintieron defraudados. Idem con la re-acuñación de las Kookas (algunos conforeros se llegaron a mosquear conmigo por estar vendiendo Kookas "tiradas de precio" pensando que era cosa mía :.

Si os fijáis, con la del 2013 ya las expectativas fueron menores, lo mismo para la 2014 y con esta 2015 ya los precios de salida son más cercanos a los de sus contemporáneas.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 17:38 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, metalero: Son dos productos diferentes. Las Saltwater Crocodrile, de las que de momento hay la Bindi y la Graham, tuvieron una tirada de 10.000 unidades. Las "nuevas" no pertenecen a esa colección y son puro Bullion para competir con otras del mismo tipo.
> 
> Está claro que las colecciones con tiradas reducidas siempre se han de mantener con ese criterio, ya que sino los coleccionistas no pagaríamos por ellas el sobreprecio que tienen, pero que en muchas ocasiones queda compensado por el diseño o por determinadas particularidades de la moneda. La Saltwater "buena" es una excelente Colección, aunque de momento sólo cuenta con dos monedas.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Añadiendo a lo que dice Fernando, la Salwater Crocodile a la que yo me refería es la de la Perth Mint. La de 10.000 unidades es la que viene en acabado _Frosted Uncirculated_, en blister y es acuñada por The Royal Australian Mint (RAM para los amigos). Vamos, que lo único que comparten es el nombre, motivo del animalico y el país de procedencia (aquí una vez más la Perth Mint haciendo la puñeta). Pero por lo demás no hay punto de comparación entre las dos monedas. Y creo que tampoco debería haber lugar a confusión


----------



## Sacaroso (6 Sep 2014)

¿Alguna vez la FNMT se habrá planteado hacer series como otras casas de moneda?
¿Y dejarán de poner precios disparatados a las minicolecciones que sacan?


----------



## metalero (7 Sep 2014)

necho dijo:


> Añadiendo a lo que dice Fernando, la Salwater Crocodile a la que yo me refería es la de la Perth Mint. La de 10.000 unidades es la que viene en acabado _Frosted Uncirculated_, en blister y es acuñada por The Royal Australian Mint (RAM para los amigos). Vamos, que lo único que comparten es el nombre, motivo del animalico y el país de procedencia (aquí una vez más la Perth Mint haciendo la puñeta). Pero por lo demás no hay punto de comparación entre las dos monedas. Y creo que tampoco debería haber lugar a confusión





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, metalero: Son dos productos diferentes. Las Saltwater Crocodrile, de las que de momento hay la Bindi y la Graham, tuvieron una tirada de 10.000 unidades. Las "nuevas" no pertenecen a esa colección y son puro Bullion para competir con otras del mismo tipo.
> 
> Está claro que las colecciones con tiradas reducidas siempre se han de mantener con ese criterio, ya que sino los coleccionistas no pagaríamos por ellas el sobreprecio que tienen, pero que en muchas ocasiones queda compensado por el diseño o por determinadas particularidades de la moneda. La Saltwater "buena" es una excelente Colección, aunque de momento sólo cuenta con dos monedas.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



muchas gracias a los dos por la aclaracion, no me habia fijado en el pequeño detalle detalle que una la acuñaba Perth Mint y la otra RAM, yo con las de RAM tengo una espinita clabada... y creo que voy a empezarla, seria mi primera coleccion, los koalas, pandas o kanguros las primeras es intocable el precio, una que me llama tambien la atencion son las britanias y el precio lo veo mas cometido que las anteriores, me aparecido ver la 2015 de la serie saltcrocodile, Agro Jr creo que se llama, puede ser?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2014)

Hola, metalero: La colección de los Saltwater Crocodrile de la RAM está muy conseguida y lleva sólo dos monedas. Sí, es como dices respecto a la del 2015 y cuyo diseño está muy conseguido. Dejo enlace para que la veáis...

- https://eshop.ramint.gov.au/2015-1-Silver-Frosted-Agro-Jr-Coin/310498.aspx

Una colección muy bonita y asequible es la de las Kookaburras. Y una reciente ha sido la de Benin y que ha comenzado con un Elefante. De todas formas, metalero, tampoco hace falta tener las colecciones desde el principio. Yo hago casi todas, pero me faltan muchas e incluso algunas voy a descartarlas ya. Puestos a iniciar sin "cuenta atrás" tienes las Pandas, Lunares, Elefantes de Somalía, etc. Y lo mejor es que te centres, en función de tus posibilidades económicas, en unas pocas y no querer abarcar en demasía. O bien lo que hacen bastantes: pasan de las colecciones y compran aquellas monedas "sueltas" que más les gustan.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## racional (9 Sep 2014)

me da que tu proximo nick sera putooro


----------



## Bullion10 (9 Sep 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> Volviendo de vacas voy a pasar por Andorra.Alguien conoce alguna tienda donde comprar MPs a un precio razonable?
> Seria una onza de oro a lo sumo y unas 20/25 oz de plata bullion.La plata se compra ahi mas barata?
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano



Hola,

Yo también voy a ir a Andorra en Navidad y he estado mirando donde podía comprar por allí. Para mi sorpresa, parece que no hay muchos sitios donde hacerlo y no tengo ninguna confirmación de que allí sea más barato comprar onzas de oro ni de plata (tampoco tengo confirmación de lo contrario).

He mandado algunos mails a numismáticas y filatelias de allí. De momento, la única que me ha confirmado que dispone de onzas de oro y plata es una llamada Filatelia Andorrana. Ëste es su mail: filatelia@filateliaandorrana.net
y ésta es su web, están localizados bastante céntricos en la parte más comercial de Andorra: Filatelia Andorrana, sellos, monedas, antiguedades...

Espero que te sirva de algo la información.

Sí que te pediría por favor que si te pasas por allí o por alguna otra, a la vuelta lo comentes en el foro o me mandas un privado, pues luego iré yo para allá también...

Saludos.


----------



## velarde81 (10 Sep 2014)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, un saludo a todos.

Estoy realmente decepcionado, llevo guardando onzas de plata desde hace poco, las compre impecables y las tenia impecables siempre en capsulas y bien guardadas, hasta que ayer que hacia unos 2 meses que no volvia a revisarlas me encontre con unos manchurrones lechosos exagerados, ya habia leido sobre los milk spots pero no me imagine como podia echar a perder la belleza de una moneda.

Sin venir a cuento una gran lefada a aparecido en la cabeza del oso de una moneda de 1,5 onzas Canada polar bear, y gotas blancas en la otra cara de la moneda.











Descubri poco despues las mismas gotas en una crocoodrile Salwater 2014











En esta moneda de momento solo por la parte de la reina.

Como digo estoy decepcionado, ya se que el peso de la plata sigue ahi, pero a mi no solo me motiva tener plata al peso si no que disfruto del arte de la moneda y del brillo que les caracteriza.he leido en este foro, en foros ingleses y alemanes y la teoria es que es un mal secado en el proceso de fabricacion final de la moneda y que aparecen despues de un tiempo o vienen asi de la casa.Y entonces? Es una loteria? Cuidas una moneda que te parece preciosa para que cuando te vayas a dar cuenta despues de un tiempo este echada a perder?
No se la verdad que se me quitan las ganas de comprar mas,de momento kookaburras,pandas y lunares siguen estando impecables y una mapple leaf tambien, pero creo que no comprare nada mas de la RMC.


----------



## xmaniac (10 Sep 2014)

velarde81 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro, un saludo a todos.
> 
> Estoy realmente decepcionado, llevo guardando onzas de plata desde hace poco, las compre impecables y las tenia impecables siempre en capsulas y bien guardadas, hasta que ayer que hacia unos 2 meses que no volvia a revisarlas me encontre con unos manchurrones lechosos exagerados, ya habia leido sobre los milk spots pero no me imagine como podia echar a perder la belleza de una moneda.
> 
> ...



ni idea porque son bastante nuevas y quien sabe si pasado el tiempo cumplirán lo que prometen pero están las cápsulas Intercept (Quadrum intercept | Blog Numismatico) que quizá...


----------



## fff (10 Sep 2014)

Las de Canada ya sabemos ese fallo que tienen... nada que una goma de borrar -aplicada con cuidado, para no dejar rayas- no pueda arreglar ;-) ... la del cocodrilo diria que no es lo mismo y se puede deber a alguna microgota de agua, que deberia resolver un liquido limpia plata...


----------



## Goldmaus (16 Sep 2014)

Ahora mismo no encuentro el hilo o la página donde se habla con más detalle de esas manchas pero, en resumen, se consideran manchas resultantes del proceso de producción y se han encontrado en diferentes monedas y de forma aleatoria. Es decir, no solo las de un país las tienen y no son todas las de un solo país las que aparecen manchadas.

Desde hace un tiempo se han comenzado a ver como "normales", aunque no deja de ser una molestia para muchos.


----------



## keko_yoma (24 Sep 2014)

Estimados, soy chileno. Les cuento que gracias a los tratados de libre comercio, y gracias a un resquicio legal puedo importar monedas de oro, plata y platino sin pagar impuestos (al tener valor nominal, no pagan impuesto al importar aunque si al vender). Me decidí comprar algo de plata, que les parece el precio de la onza de plata 2014 de Maple Leaf?. En el siguiente enlace las compraría, y las enviaría a mi hermana que va a estar allá, me ahorro el envío.

10 2014 $5 Silver Canadian Maple Leaf 1oz Brilliant Uncirculated | eBay


----------



## necho (24 Sep 2014)

keko_yoma dijo:


> Estimados, soy chileno. Les cuento que gracias a los tratados de libre comercio, y gracias a un resquicio legal puedo importar monedas de oro, plata y platino sin pagar impuestos (al tener valor nominal, no pagan impuesto al importar aunque si al vender). Me decidí comprar algo de plata, que les parece el precio de la onza de plata 2014 de Maple Leaf?. En el siguiente enlace las compraría, y las enviaría a mi hermana que va a estar allá, me ahorro el envío.
> 
> 10 2014 $5 Silver Canadian Maple Leaf 1oz Brilliant Uncirculated | eBay



Estimado conforero, este foro es español por lo tanto los precios que tenemos como referencia están en EUR. No obstante, echando un vistazo a ese anuncio y comparado con otras webs americanas el precio no está mal para ser eBay.

Aunque si te vas a tiendas online de por allí y si pagas con transferencia bancaria te puedes ahorrar ~1 USD por moneda y el envío también es gratis dentro de USA. A continuación tienes el enlace de una de las primeras tiendas que he encontrado buscando con Google:

Silver Maple Leafs | 2014 Canadian Silver Maple Leaf - JM Bullion

Un saludo!


----------



## maragold (3 Oct 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> Buenas tardes.Alguien me puede dar referencias de esta tienda alemana: CoinInvest.com
> Me ref¡ero a los ultimos 3 meses atras como maximo.
> Gracias de antemano.



Buena, bonita y barata. Cómprales monedas que tengan en stock y las tienes en apenas unos días en casa...


----------



## Sacaroso (3 Oct 2014)

Coininvest para oro vale pero para plata tienen precios bastante altos comparados con otras tiendas alemanas.

Sin embargo tienen un banner bastante grande que te lleva a otra página para comprar plata: silver to go.com (y viceversa para el oro). Venden plata sin IVA ¿esta es la famosa plata de Estonia?
Me he fijado en que comparten representantes, dirección y fax.

Coininvest tiene el servicio de Trusted Shops donde los usuarios puntúan y opinan sobre las transacciones pero Silvertogo no lo tiene.

No he comprado nada fuera pero es lo que veo así de primeras.


----------



## nuevonesto (4 Oct 2014)

putabolsa dijo:


> Yo hice una pequeña compra para probar,pero no me confirman el pago todavia.Me doy cuenta que en Alemania es festivo,tendra eso algo que ver? porque la web sigue funcionando para comprar.Ya veo que hasta el lunes no saldre de dudas. ;/
> 
> Gracias a los 2 maragolg y Sacaroso.



Hola putabolsa, si te refieres a coininvest a mi funcionaron bien en un pedido peqeño. Tuve que comunicarme con ellos por correo en ingles, y no tuve ningun problema.

Si el pedido es en "silver-to-go", esperaremos ansiosos como va tu experiencia.


----------



## Que viene (4 Oct 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Coininvest para oro vale pero para plata tienen precios bastante altos comparados con otras tiendas alemanas.
> 
> Sin embargo tienen un banner bastante grande que te lleva a otra página para comprar plata: silver to go.com (y viceversa para el oro). Venden plata sin IVA ¿esta es la famosa plata de Estonia?
> Me he fijado en que comparten representantes, dirección y fax.
> ...



Hace unos meses compré en silver-to-go y la cuenta donde hice la transferencia era la misma que la de coininvest (pago en £ y la cuenta que me facilitan es de UK)


----------



## hemingway (5 Oct 2014)

Hola! 

Tengo pensado realizar una compra en breve y estaba ojeando varios sitios. De entre los que he visto el que más me gusta es este: https://www.libertysilver.es/

Es una web estonia en la que puedes adquirir monedas de plata bullion (de inversión) exentas de IVA. ¿Alguien la ha probado? ¿Os parece fiable a primera vista?


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (10 Oct 2014)

Alguien sabe cuándo salen a la venta las panda 2015?

Gracias.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 16:36 ----------




hemingway dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Tengo pensado realizar una compra en breve y estaba ojeando varios sitios. De entre los que he visto el que más me gusta es este: https://www.libertysilver.es/
> 
> Es una web estonia en la que puedes adquirir monedas de plata bullion (de inversión) exentas de IVA. ¿Alguien la ha probado? ¿Os parece fiable a primera vista?



Esa página se citó cuando se iba cambiar el iva en Alemania. Si buscas por el foro encontraras referencias. Personalmente no la he usado. Si he usado aurinum.de, te atienden en ingles y fueron muy diligentes con un problema de dirección de envío que tuve.


----------



## Sacaroso (30 Oct 2014)

Hola, en silver-to-go anuncian unas filarmómicas "2nd choice" ¿eso es una especie de 2ª mano? ¿será que están muy perjudicadas?

S2


----------



## Shaktalv (31 Oct 2014)

*Heubach Edelmetalle*

Hola, ¿alguien ha comprado en esta página alemana? 

Heubach Edelmetalle

No sé si tienen buenos precios pero yo miré la colección de Kookaburra completa puesta en casa y salía sobre unos 850 € completa y con caja. Para los precios que se manejan en España foro inclusive no me pareció exagerado.


----------



## aszaragoza (31 Oct 2014)

Yo suelo comprar aquí Gold - Silber - Mnzen - Shop, Edelmetalle hier kaufen . Los envios son muy rápidos y de lo más barato que he encontrado.


----------



## Sacaroso (31 Oct 2014)

aszaragoza dijo:


> Yo suelo comprar aquí Gold - Silber - Mnzen - Shop, Edelmetalle hier kaufen . Los envios son muy rápidos y de lo más barato que he encontrado.



Hola,
Es una de las que suelo mirar aunque no he comprado nada fuera.
¿Comunicación en alemán o en inglés?

Gracias.


----------



## aszaragoza (31 Oct 2014)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Hola,
> Es una de las que suelo mirar aunque no he comprado nada fuera.
> ¿Comunicación en alemán o en inglés?
> 
> Gracias.




La información para el pago es en alemán, pero con google traslate se puede arreglar. La información del envío con DHL es en alemán e inglés. Yo una vez quisé añadir un poco más de plata a un pedido, lo comuniqué en inglés y me respondieron en inglés sin problemas.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (3 Nov 2014)

Shaktalv dijo:


> Hola, ¿alguien ha comprado en esta página alemana?
> 
> Heubach Edelmetalle
> 
> No sé si tienen buenos precios pero yo miré la colección de Kookaburra completa puesta en casa y salía sobre unos 850 € completa y con caja. Para los precios que se manejan en España foro inclusive no me pareció exagerado.



Yo les hice dos pedidos sin problemas. Para una cantidad "normal" de monedas y sin meterte en rollos de Lituania y tal, era de las que mejores precios tenía por lo general.


----------



## Shaktalv (3 Nov 2014)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Yo les hice dos pedidos sin problemas. Para una cantidad "normal" de monedas y sin meterte en rollos de Lituania y tal, era de las que mejores precios tenía por lo general.



Pues muchas gracias por la respuesta. No he encontrado el botón de las gracias.


----------



## Joseplatico (4 Nov 2014)

Shaktalv dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias por la respuesta. No he encontrado el botón de las gracias.



Cuando tengas algunos mensajes más te saldrá.

Un saludo


----------



## Shaktalv (5 Nov 2014)

Joseplatico dijo:


> Cuando tengas algunos mensajes más te saldrá.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues gracias por la información. Es difícil postear con tanto nivel.


----------



## Atzukak (13 Jun 2015)

*coininvest*



putabolsa dijo:


> Buenas tardes.Alguien me puede dar referencias de esta tienda alemana: CoinInvest.com
> Me ref¡ero a los ultimos 3 meses atras como maximo.
> Gracias de antemano.



Buenas! 
Refloto este Tema. No se si debe ir aqui o no lo ke voy a comentarles pero es mi primer post y les pido disculpas de antemano.
Yo llevo ya unos años sacando mis ahorros de la banca convencional y este año empece a comprar unas moneditas y unos lingotes de oro y plata , principalmente en andorrano y coininvest.
Esta semana me llegaron unos lingotes de oro de 20g comprados en coinvest uno de los cuales era de la Perth Mint. La verdad es ke nunca he tenido ningun problema con coininvest, de hecho hace un par de meses les compre un lingote de una onza tambien de la Perth Mint sin ninguna queja. Pero esta vez fue diferente, el lingote en cuestion y el blister parecian diferentes y empece ha investigar hasta ke encontré esta noticia:Comunidado de la Perth Mint - Andorrano Joyeria. 
:8::8::8:
La verdad es ke cuando la leí los cojones se me cayeron al suelo porque el lingote recibido era igual ke el de la foto de lingote falso! 
Ayer les envié un mail pidiendo explicaciones y si el lunes no recibo respuesta o no me convence iré a denunciarlos aunque no creo ke sirva de mucho..::
Ha algun conforero mas le ha pasado algo similar? Ke se debe hacer en estos casos?


----------



## Atzukak (13 Jun 2015)

SOY dijo:


> ¿Puedes postear fotos del lingote en cuestión y de la factura de compra?. Más que nada, para documentar el fraude.
> 
> En el siguiente enlace puedes valorar tu experiencia de compra en coininvest.
> 
> ...



aqui te dejo un par de fotos hechas con el movil:


----------



## Atzukak (13 Jun 2015)

Los otros dos eran de degussa y heraeuss. Yo hace un par de meses les compré una onza de la Perth Mint y me vino con blister negro y con una letra + numeros.
Tambien la frase ke pone delante era diferente: Certicard security case , The Perth Mine tamper-evident case


----------



## Atzukak (14 Jun 2015)

yo he encontrado este link:http://www.perthmintbullion.com/Blog/Blog/15-05-20/Don_t_Get_Duped_By_Fake_Minted_Bars.aspx.
Te sale la misma noticia pero si clikas al final tambien te salen los distribuidores oficiales, entre ellos coininvest!?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2015)

Hola, november: Es lógica la reacción del forero Atzukak y, además, si te fijas se ha registrado hace poco, aunque es muy probable que al ser "metalero" ya haya estado siguiendo los distintos hilos existentes en relación a los MPs.

Cuando le leí me costó creer que pudiera suceder algo parecido en una tienda con la reputación que tiene la misma. Además, en privado, es una de las que suelo recomendar, aparte de las que ya conocéis en el hilo que se dedica a ello.

De todas formas, gracias a que estáis en ello, este forero ahora puede estar más tranquilo. Afortunadamente, el colectivo de los "metaleros" solemos apoyarnos entre nosotros y no nos despreocupamos de las "desventuras" que pudieran padecer otros. En el foro ya hemos tenido suficientes ejemplos de Solidaridad, así que sólo me resta agradeceros la atención y diligencia que habéis tenido en este caso.

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (14 Jun 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos! Empiezo ha estar mas trankilo, aunque en la misma casa de coininvest (20g Lingote de Oro | Perth Mint con Certificado, Oro, 20g | CoinInvest) me sale el lingote con la frase delantera y la numeracion diferente. Espero ke sea todo una confusion y pague la novatada. Haber ke me contestan los de la casa.


----------



## Atzukak (16 Jun 2015)

Bueno, todo solucionado!
Ayer recibí un mail de la casa diciéndome, como no, ke ellos solo venden productos oficiales de la Perth Mint. Hoy para salir de cualquier duda he ido a una joyeria conocida por todos a ke le hicieran la prueba correspondiente y todo ok!
Supongo ke he pecado de desconfiado al ser novato en estos temas pero con los tiempos ke corren...
Gracias a todos!


----------



## fff (16 Jun 2015)

como le han hecho la prueba?


----------



## Atzukak (16 Jun 2015)

Con la prueba de densidad, primera en aire y después en agua, o eso creo k me ha dicho.


----------



## Atzukak (16 Jun 2015)

si k lo han sacado del blister, claro, pero sin acidos!


----------



## asqueado (16 Jun 2015)

En cualquier joyeria importante, ya tienen diferentes metodos para comprobar los metales y sin usar acidos, aqui pongo algunos de ellos y si lo han tenido que sacar del blister.


COMPROBADOR DE ORO GOLG TESTER GT-5000 EU


















El sistema más rápido de comprar y tasar oro con confianza.

- El comprobador de oro electrónico manual más fácil de usar.

- Nº 1 de ventas en USA.

- Analiza todos los colores de oro desde 10K a 24K.

- Analiza Platino.

- Es capaz de indentificar joyas bañadas en oro (Flash).

- Resultados de prueba inmediatos. No es necesario esperar entre pruebas.

- Simplemente hay que tocar la pieza con la punta del lápiz y el LED indicará el quilataje.

- La punta del lápiz puede llevar a cabo hasta 5000 pruebas si se utiliza adecuadamente

- No hace falta gel. Ni productos químicos. Ni ácidos peligrosos.

- Compacto y portátil. Pila alcalina de 9V y transformador 220V.




Equipo de Fluorescencia de Rayos X Thermo Scientific Niton DX












El equipo de Fluorescencia de Rayos X
Thermo Scientific Niton DX le da resultados
rápidos, precisos y repetitivos de sus
muestras de metal precioso (oro, plata, etc).
De uso extremadamente sencillo, ofrece
resultados en un formato elegante y claro
Si usted es joyero, se dedica a la compraventa
de metales preciosos o al fundido de
de piezas de joyería, será mucho más
competitivo al conocer el contenido exacto
de cada pieza con un equipo compacto y
de dimensiones reducidas.



La calidad de un análisis de laboratorio
sólo con pulsar un botón
A lo largo del ciclo de la vida de los
metales preciosos, el objetivo siempre
es asegurar la calidad y el control de
los costes mediante el conocimiento
preciso que nos da un análisis de la
pureza de las muestras. Con el alto
precio del oro y de otros metales,
incluso una pequeña variación de la
composición de la aleación puede
costar muy cara.


Diseñado especialmente para trabajar
en mostradores en el entorno de una
tienda, preparado para poderlo mover
y robusto para usarse en cualquier
lugar. El analizador de Fluorescencia
de Rayos-X Niton DXL de Thermo
Scientific para metales preciosos ofrece
resultados rápidos, fiables y completamente
no destructivos. Y con nuestra
solución patentada (AuDIT™) para la
detección e identificación de Au que le
ofrece detecciones instantáneas de
piezas bañadas en oro por el simple
pulso de una tecla.

Su diseño compacto y su alimentación
a la red eléctrica o a batería, le permite
su fácil desplazamiento dentro de la
tienda/taller a otros sitios.


La elección adecuada
Sólo unos segundos es lo que tarda el
analizador de metales Niton DXL en
medir el contenido exacto de metales
en joyería, numismática, etc.
Deseche para siempre el viejo método
del ácido y tome nota de las ventajas:

Rápido y fácil de usar –


Coloque la pieza, cierre la tapa y pulse.
el botón. Verá los resultados en la
pantalla táctil de color. Sin necesidad
de usar ácidos peligrosos que puedan
dañar las manos, la ropa o el mostrador.
Y, además, un foco de ampliación
opcional permite aislar y comprobar
componentes muy pequeños mientras
la cámara CCD instalada en el interior
realiza el posicionamiento preciso.


• Preciso y exacto El asistente de
rechazos, previene las pérdidas en la
compra de metales preciosos por baja
aleación de la muestra o falsificación


• Diseño y forma –Diseñado pensando
en locales y entornos de actividades
comerciales, el analizador Diton DXL
viene calibrado de fábrica y está listo
para trabajar desde el primer momento
El diseño de haz cerrado previene la
exposición de operarios y clientes a los
Rayos X y las ventanas frontal y lateral
permiten al cliente, ver en todo
momento la pieza que se analiza.
Detección de piezas bañadas en Au
La tecnología única AuDIT, le permite
identificar objetos bañados en oro,
tanto piezas de plata, cobre, acero,
tungsteno y cualquier otro elemento
que no sea oro.


• Ensayos no destructivos
A diferencia de otros métodos, las
muestras permanecen intactas e indemnes tras el análisis.



El analizador de metales preciosos Niton DXL le aporta
muchas ventajas:
• Más fácil de usar, más rápido y más preciso que los ácidos
• Más rápido y más completo que el ensayo de fuego, con precisión
comparable.
• Análisis simultáneo de todos los metales preciosos así como de
otros muchos elementos presentes en las aleaciones.

El programa AuDIT detecta la posibilidad de que la pieza
esté recubierta con un baño de oro.


ESPECTROMETRO RAYOS X EDX 3000 PARA EL TEST DE METALES









Unidad para el análisis de metales preciosos
Cr, Ru, Rh, Pd, Ag, Ir, Pt, Au, Zn, Ni, etc...

El EDX3000 es un equipo diseñado para el análisis de metales preciosos y no preciosos teniendo la capacidad de obtener análisis de prácticamente todos los metales.

El equipo es idóneo para el análisis de todos los elementos que contiene una pieza de joyería.

El EDX3000 no daña ni altera las piezas analizadas, siendo éste un análisis espectro-gráfico, penetrando el espectrómetro 30 a 100 micras por debajo de la superficie.

El equipo EDX3000 se suministra con un paquete de software interactivo y de fácil uso, con el cual obtendrá las lecturas de los análisis de forma gráfica.


BALANZA DENSIMETRO MODELO LA 1200 GR 0.01 PARA EL TEST DE METALES PRECIOSOS








Las Balanzas de laboratorio LA tienen un diseño especial del plato/contenedor y un software especial que permite la determinación de la densidad de metales. Ello permite las siguientes aplicaciones opcionales

1)Determinación del quilataje del oro. 2)Determinación de la densidad del platino. 3)Determinación de la densidad de otros metales

El software permite distinguir oro de falsificaciones.

Funciones adicionales:

Unidades de medida: [g], [oz],

Unidades suplementarias: [K], [cm3], [g/cm3], [oz/gal], [°C], [°F], [%],  Function autocero,

Fijación de velocidades de trasnmision,

Transmisión continua de datos RS 232,

Operación automática vía RS 232,

Designación de un peso mínimo,

Tara automática,

memoria de tara

inserción manual de valor de tara

autoapagado de la balanza

ajuste de usuario

Pantalla retroiluminada.


BALANZA DENSIMETRO MOD GP 1200K PARA EL TEST DE METALES PRECIOSOS








El funcionamiento de la balanza densímetro GP-1200K esta basado en el Principio de Arquímedes.

- Sólo son necesarios dos pasos para comprobar el quilataje y el % de pureza del oro.

- No deja manchas ni arañazos en las piezas de oro a comprobar.
No requiere el uso de ácidos.

- Su software especialmente diseñado, muestra directamente y alternativamente tanto los quilates del oro como el % de pureza.

- Podrá valorar cualquier pieza de metal precioso siempre y cuando no contenga piedras, perlas, etc. que no pueda desmontar.
Con este sistema, tampoco es posible testar piezas huecas hermeticas.

- También podrá utilizar el densímetro como balanza de alta precisión convencional.

CAPACIDAD MAXIMA : 1200 Grs. (Consulte otras capacidades)
SENSIBILIDAD : 0,01 Grs.
PESO MINIMO PARA EL TEST : 5 Grs.
RANGO DE COMPROBACION : Desde 5K a 24K consecutivo.
ACCESORIOS INCLUIDOS : Pesa calibración, Termómetro, Pinzas, Adaptador AC.


----------



## fff (17 Jun 2015)

Atzukak dijo:


> Con la prueba de densidad, primera en aire y después en agua, o eso creo k me ha dicho.



Ese es el problema de los lingotes... desprecintados valen menos, y precintados son incomprobables...


----------



## sokaris (17 Jun 2015)

Quería pedir información sobre *donde *puedo adquirir oro físico en Madrid?

Sobre todo me interesa...

- Quiero hacerlo legal con dinero en A (no tengo B) de mi cuenta corriente, Hay algún certificado que el oro ha sido adquirido legalmente?

- Cuando compras oro físico se tiene en cuenta el precio en el mercado secundario? (Por aprovechar un momento de precios bajos)

- A la hora de vender.....Dónde y cómo se hace? Se pierde parte de la inversión en la transferencia ¿Cúanto? (suponiendo mismo precio de compra que de venta en mercado secundario)

- Me aconsejaron monedas ya que me decían que eran las que perdian menos valor a la hora de la venta, pese a que los lingotes al pesar más era más rentable su compra.

En resumen:

¿cuál sería el producto más adecuado para comprar y mantener al menos 3/5 años (ppto: 25.000 €?

Gracias a todos!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jun 2015)

Pensaba que algún otro mas experto te responderia, pero a falta de pan buenas son tortas...



sokaris dijo:


> Quería pedir información sobre *donde *puedo adquirir oro físico en Madrid?



No soy de Madrid y no te puedo ayudar mucho, pero creo que tus paisanos suelen comprar en "Coininvest" (o algo parecido, confírmalo). O sino le compras al andorrano a distancia sin complicaciones, la primera vez todos pasan nervios pero es temporal.



sokaris dijo:


> - Quiero hacerlo legal con dinero en A (no tengo B) de mi cuenta corriente, Hay algún certificado que el oro ha sido adquirido legalmente?



Si, se llama "factura", . Le haces una transferencia desde tu cuenta y todo queda registrado y documentado.



sokaris dijo:


> - Cuando compras oro físico se tiene en cuenta el precio en el mercado secundario? (Por aprovechar un momento de precios bajos)



Por supuesto, las webs que venden metales preciosos actualizan sus precios, como mínimo, cada dia, de forma que su precio es un % (2%-5%) superior a la cotización oficial.



sokaris dijo:


> - A la hora de vender.....Dónde y cómo se hace? Se pierde parte de la inversión en la transferencia ¿Cúanto? (suponiendo mismo precio de compra que de venta en mercado secundario)



Si puedes evitarlo nunca en un compro-oro. Si son pocas monedas lo mejor en el hilo correspondiente a un co-forero metalero. Si es mas a tiendas serias de venta de oro de inversión. 

Si, se pierde, por ejemplo ahora mismo en el Andorrano, alrededor de un 7-8%:
Lista de precios - Andorrano Joyeria



sokaris dijo:


> - Me aconsejaron monedas ya que me decían que eran las que perdian menos valor a la hora de la venta, pese a que los lingotes al pesar más era más rentable su compra.



Hicieron bien, monedas de 1/4 de oz o de 1 oz entera, la mas barata que tengan, de las conocidas: krugers, maples, britanias, soberanos, ...



sokaris dijo:


> En resumen:
> ¿cuál sería el producto más adecuado para comprar y mantener al menos 3/5 años (ppto: 25.000 €?



Esto es mas delicado, yo no me atreveria a plazos tan cortos si realmente planeas necesitar ese dinero en ese plazo. El oro como seguro tiene plazos mucho mas largos, realmente "indefinidos" (para los hijos o nietos y tal), aunque yo apuesto a que en 3/5 años el precio del oro será considerablemente mas alto no deja de ser una apuesta basada en una opinión arbitraria.

Que haría yo? Si solo tuviera 25K€, no lo metería todo en metales, como mucho 10k€, otros mas prudentes solo meterian 2k€. Si estos 25K€ fueran una fracción de unos ahorros mayores (líquido, fondos, inmuebles, ...) y quisieras diversificar con un dinero que no prevees necesitar (lo guardas y te olvidas de él), pues compraría unas 15 oz en monedas de 1oz y unas 10oz en monedas de 1/4s.

Pero insisto, si lo que buscas es invertir pensando en sacarle un 50% o duplicar en 3 años, mejor no lo hagas, es facil que acabes arrepintiéndote.


----------



## sokaris (17 Jun 2015)

Muchas gracias Estudiante, 

Es una porción de los ahorros. Quiero diversificar y protegerme ante un posible evento "black swan" que ocurra con el € y el U$D.

Entonces lo que haré, según he ido leyendo, será comprar unos blisters de monedas conocidas y guardarlo en bancolchón y esperemos que no las de salida en años.

Edit, cuál sería la moenda de oro más aconsejada para este caso? Los Krugers?

Es decir, la que menos se vaya a depreciar y tenga un prestigio reconocido.


----------



## fff (17 Jun 2015)

@Sokaris,
Yo diria que practicamente toda la mayoria compramos en A, es decir con dinero legal.
Que te den factura o no ya depende de otros factores. Por lo general una tienda te dara factura, otro particular no.
HAces unas preguntas muy particulares, mi recomendacion es:
No toques ese dinero ni te gastes nada en metales... sigue leyendo y aprendiendo, y el dia que tu lo veas claro, no que fulanito que sabe mucho te lo ha dicho, que despues si se equivoca, reclamaciones al maestro armero... entonces ya te lanzas... pero no te lances al oceano desde 100m en un lugar qeu no conoces...


----------



## Tiogelito (17 Jun 2015)

fff dijo:


> @Sokaris,
> Yo diria que practicamente toda la mayoria compramos en A, es decir con dinero legal.
> Que te den factura o no ya depende de otros factores. Por lo general una tienda te dara factura, otro particular no.
> HAces unas preguntas muy particulares, mi recomendacion es:
> No toques ese dinero ni te gastes nada en metales... sigue leyendo y aprendiendo, y el dia que tu lo veas claro, no que fulanito que sabe mucho te lo ha dicho, que despues si se equivoca, reclamaciones al maestro armero... entonces ya te lanzas... pero no te lances al oceano desde 100m en un lugar qeu no conoces...



El mejor consejo posible.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jun 2015)

Atzukak dijo:


> Supongo ke he pecado de desconfiado al ser novato en estos temas pero con los tiempos ke corren...



Has hecho mas que bien, los ahorros personales son un tema muy serio (son muchas horas de sacrificios) y, sobretodo al principio, hay que comprobarlo, medirlo y pesarlo todo, luego ya con proveedores habituales es mas facil relajarse (aunque yo suelo obligarme aunque me de pereza).

Ya sabes el dicho: mas vale una vez "colorao" que ciento amarillo.


----------



## Thievery (18 Jun 2015)

En mi casa siempre se han coleccionado monedas, pero por simple hobby y no como refugio o inversión, por lo que no se buscaba plata ni oro en ellas, aún.

Estoy buscando tiendas físicas o vendedores en mano por la zona de Madrid y/o Toledo, o en segunda instancia webs con buenos precios y sin gastos de envío a partir de cierta cantidad.

A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## hemingway (19 Jul 2015)

¡Hola a todos! Bueno pues ya llevo meses ojeando los hilos numismáticos del foro y ahorrando algo de dinerillo y me parece que ha llegado el momento de invertir en plata. Sin embargo, tengo una duda relativa a la compra que querría compartir con vosotros.

Hoy a la mañana he estado ojeando el stock de monedas de una tienda online fiable. Yo tengo claro que voy a por bullion, el premium me da bastante igual, mi prioridad es atesorar a largo plazo, búsqueda de ahorro y a ser posible algo de rentabilidad en un futuro lejano. 

La cuestión es la siguiente. He visto que en este sitio la onza de Filarmónicas (la onza de bullion más barata de todas, al menos en esa tienda) está tan solo y aproximadamente un euro más barata que otras onzas con un mayor premiun añadido como los elefantes de Somalia o las arañas de Australia. 

Luego, *¿Qué me recomendáis en mi situación? ¿Me compensa pagar ese sobreprecio de 1 euro por onza con respecto a las Filarmónicas si con ello adquiero unos elefantes o arañas?
*
Bueno, para empezar, he dado automáticamente por hecho de que tienen mayor premium, ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2015)

Hola, Hemingway: Teniendo en cuenta lo que nos comenta y su perfil, pues no se complique la vida y el Bullion que esté más barato...

Saludos.


----------



## hemingway (20 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Hemingway: Teniendo en cuenta lo que nos comenta y su perfil, pues no se complique la vida y el Bullion que esté más barato...
> 
> Saludos.



¿Entonces crees que no merece la pena comprar monedas más "exóticas" por solo 1 euro más la onza? 

¿Más opiniones?

Voy a comprar en breve, aunque voy a esperar un poco más que parece que ahora los precios están a la baja.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2015)

Hola, Hemingway: Lo que Vd. llama "exóticas" suelen denominarse Premium y, cuando las cosas van "bien", son monedas que se revalorizan más que el Bullion, pero normalmente nos fijamos más en ellas los coleccionistas.

Si no le importa pagar un poco más opte por las Kookaburras y las Pandas...

Saludos.


----------



## hemingway (21 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Hemingway: Lo que Vd. llama "exóticas" suelen denominarse Premium y, cuando las cosas van "bien", son monedas que se revalorizan más que el Bullion, pero normalmente nos fijamos más en ellas los coleccionistas.
> 
> Si no le importa pagar un poco más opte por las Kookaburras y las Pandas...
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias, tendré su opinión muy en cuenta


----------



## semperffidelis (20 Ago 2015)

Hola
¿ Dónde puedo comprar lingotes de oro en Valencia?
Solicito vuestro consejo.
Gracias.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2015 at 01:10 ----------

Y por cierto... ¿ Qué diferencia hay entre comprar lingotes de oro y monedas de oro ?

De no tener en Valencia un sitio fiable para comprar monedas o lingotes de oro... ¿ Me recomendais una tienda por internet fiable ?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Rexter (20 Ago 2015)

semperffidelis dijo:


> Hola
> ¿ Dónde puedo comprar lingotes de oro en Valencia?
> Solicito vuestro consejo.
> Gracias.
> ...



De dónde comprar en Valencia no tengo ni idea.
Pero la diferencia entre comprar lingotes o monedas es básicamente el emisor de las mismas. Los lingotes son producidos por empresas no relacionadas con una casa de la moneda luego la pureza y calidad del producto está garantizado por las mismas. En cambio las monedas suelen ser emitidas por las casas de la moneda de distintos países, por ejemplo las hojas de arce las emite la Royal Canadian Mint, de modo que es un organimso oficial quien garantiza el producto.
Apenas hay diferencia entre ambas siempre y cuando los lingotes sean de empresas reconocidas.
Si me equivoco en algo ruego que me corrijan.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Ago 2015)

...........


----------



## tiotoni (2 Sep 2015)

Hace horas que intento entrar en la página de gold-dreams y no puedo. A alguien mas le pasa? A ver si ha cerrado....... Tengo un asunto pendiente con ellos.


----------



## eljbc84 (2 Sep 2015)

No funciona la pagina que citas, no la conozco, pero no me funciona. Un saludo


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Sep 2015)

Pues sigue sin funcionar hoy gold-dreams.


----------



## donni (4 Sep 2015)

En la pagina dice que está cerrada por mantenimiento hasta el lunes 7


----------



## Captain Julius (4 Sep 2015)

Sueños de oro sueños son.


----------



## Sendas-antiguas (7 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas tardes;

Quiero dar las gracias por la cantidad de información y recursos que aportáis, es de gran utilidad.
Tras haber estado leyendo varios mensajes a lo largo del foro, me he decidido a escribir en busca de algún buen forero que pueda echarme un cable..

Llevo varias semanas en busca de una buena fuente de inversión, y finalmente he apuntado hacia la plata (no por numismática), ante eso, me surgen cantidad de dudas, muchas de las cuales han quedado resueltas al leer los temas, ahí van algunas:

-Os ruego que me corrijáis si me equivoco:
He calculado que el precio de los lingotes de kilo es lo más rentable para invertir, y que por debajo de eso, la siguiente opción son las monedas.
Las ventajas de las monedas, son el hecho de ser más manejables y prácticas, pero también dicen las malas lenguas que las monedas no se pueden fundir, y por tanto serían más difíciles de vender en el hipotético caso de que el papel moneda perdiera en gran parte su valor.

De entre las monedas, si no me equivoco, he visto que hay varios tipos, según si son "premium" o no, he dado un vistazo a las de la filarmónica por tener un precio más asequible, ¿podríais recomendarme otras o quizá esa sería la mejor opción?

He encontrado decenas de empresas que se dedican a la venta, algunas de ellas, con buena reputación, incluso he visto que algunos foreros compran en Alemania, ¿qué podéis decirme al respecto y que empresas me podéis recomendar? (tanto nacionales como internacionales)

Tengo entendido que lo ideal es el tema de los certificados, ¿Los sellos impresos en el lingote sirven como certificados o tienen que entregarte un documento físico a parte?

¿Es una buena idea dividir la inversión en: una parte monedas y otra lingotes? ¿O me recomendáis algo distinto?

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra atención.

Un saludo!


----------



## runner10 (31 Mar 2016)

Hola,soy nuevo en este foro.Buenas tardes a todos: 
Os comento lo más brevemente posible.Tras unos meses pensándolo he decidido invertir parte de mis ahorros en oro y plata.Mi intención es invertir unos 5.000-6.000e pero en principio he comenzado con 1.000e y tengo las correspondientes facturas. 
Me surgen las siguientes dudas. 
1-¿Tengo que informar a hacienda de que tengo esa cantidad de oro y plata? 
2-¿Si es que si cual es el procedimiento? 
3-Como he comentado voy a seguir comprando.¿A partir de que cantidad tendría que informarles?. 
4-Tengo entendido que hasta 1000e no tienes que dar los datos en el establecimiento. Como la cantidad era de 994e me dieron la elección de darme factura o no.Finalmente accedí y les di mis datos puesto que no tengo nada que ocultar.¿hice bien?¿cuales son los pros y contras de dar los datos o no? 
Muchas gracias a todos de antemano.
Un saludo.


----------



## Vidar (31 Mar 2016)

runner10 dijo:


> Hola,soy nuevo en este foro.Buenas tardes a todos:
> Os comento lo más brevemente posible.Tras unos meses pensándolo he decidido invertir parte de mis ahorros en oro y plata.Mi intención es invertir unos 5.000-6.000e pero en principio he comenzado con 1.000e y tengo las correspondientes facturas.
> Me surgen las siguientes dudas.
> 1-¿Tengo que informar a hacienda de que tengo esa cantidad de oro y plata? no
> ...



en rojo las respuestas.


----------



## racional (4 Abr 2016)

Si vas a comprar oro espero que tengas mucha paciencia porque según mis calculos el proximo superciclo de subida se producira a partir de 2024 y podria culminar en 2036.


----------



## Grecorio (6 Abr 2016)

Hola foreros,
tengo unos ahorrillos y quiero aumentar mi bóveda con algo de oro, y me surge la duda.
Es mejor comprar 2 soberanos de oro o 1/2 onza American Eagle.
Ya se que 2 soberanos tienen aproximadamente 1 g. menos de oro que 1/2 onza, pero el precio del gramo es casi idéntico.
La duda es saber cual de las dos sería más fácil hacer liquido en caso de necesidad.
Aprobecho para dar las gracias a todos los conforeros por vuestros aportes en este foro, y no solo en este hilo. También en el resto de los hilos. Somos muchos los que los leemos con mucha atención, sin tener por ello que estar de acuerdo con todo lo que se dice en ellos.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (6 Abr 2016)

Soberano. Tambien tienes 1/4 de onza bullion mas acorde al peso del soberano.


----------



## morgat (14 Abr 2016)

*Oportunidad de comprar in situ*

Hola!!!
Os he leido durante TODO el tema. 
Os agradezco enormemente que compartais vuestros conocimientos.

A ver si podéis ayudarme en algo en concreto. Viajo a Francia (Bretagne) y a Alemania (zona Nuremberg) y quisiera aprovechar ambos viajes para traer algo de MP en monedas.

Podéis recomendarme tiendas físicas de confianza así como monedas (máximo 1oz) del país?

Gracias again!


----------



## Sacaroso (14 Abr 2016)

morgat dijo:


> Hola!!!
> Os he leido durante TODO el tema.
> Os agradezco enormemente que compartais vuestros conocimientos.
> 
> ...



Gold.de - Gold und Silber kaufen im Preisvergleich
Ahí tienes monedas y tiendas, eso sí, apáñatelas con el idioma 
Pinchando en las monedas te salen todas las tiendas que las tienen.


----------



## arbones (18 Abr 2016)

Hola soy nuevo por aqui os leo y me queda claro donde comprar tanto oro como plata, pero mi pregunta es la siguiente herede hace un tiempo una coleccion de monedas en la que hay monedas de plata, vosotros cuando quereis vender vuestras monedas normalmente donde lo haceis? veo que por aqui ofertais alguna.

yo fui a sitios que se dediquen a eso por aqui cerca pero entre las comisiones no veo esos precios que hablais aqui cuando hablais como inversion,

gracias


----------



## conde84 (19 Abr 2016)

arbones dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo por aqui os leo y me queda claro donde comprar tanto oro como plata, pero mi pregunta es la siguiente herede hace un tiempo una coleccion de monedas en la que hay monedas de plata, vosotros cuando quereis vender vuestras monedas normalmente donde lo haceis? veo que por aqui ofertais alguna.
> 
> yo fui a sitios que se dediquen a eso por aqui cerca pero entre las comisiones no veo esos precios que hablais aqui cuando hablais como inversion,
> 
> gracias



¿pero que de que tipo de monedas de plata hablamos?


----------



## arbones (19 Abr 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿pero que de que tipo de monedas de plata hablamos?



pues tengo alguna moneda de 2000 pesetas y 12 euros.

duros y algunos dolares, tendria que ver mas en profundidad


----------



## kawalimit (15 May 2016)

Buenas,

Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar lo siguiente: a igualdad de precio, y siempre desde un punto de vista de "inversión"... ¿merece más la pena comprar bullion "clásico" (Maples, Eagles, etc.) o monedas más "desconocidas" con similar contenido en oro (coronas austríacas, dólares de la isla de Man, mis "amados" dólares canadienses)?.


----------



## Vidar (15 May 2016)

kawalimit dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar lo siguiente: a igualdad de precio, y siempre desde un punto de vista de "inversión"... ¿merece más la pena comprar bullion "clásico" (Maples, Eagles, etc.) o monedas más "desconocidas" con similar contenido en oro (coronas austríacas, dólares de la isla de Man, mis "amados" dólares canadienses)?.



krugerrands sudafricanos de 22K, de las más reconocidas y resistentes.
.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 May 2016)

kawalimit dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar lo siguiente: a igualdad de precio, y siempre desde un punto de vista de "inversión"... ¿merece más la pena comprar bullion "clásico" (Maples, Eagles, etc.) o monedas más "desconocidas" con similar contenido en oro (coronas austríacas, dólares de la isla de Man, mis "amados" dólares canadienses)?.



Los gustos van por barrios... De las que has señalado me quedo con los Maples "modernos", tienen medidas de seguridad que no tienen el resto de monedas.


----------



## cobitis (18 May 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Soy nuevo en el foro, aunque os he leido durante mucho tiempo.
Simplemente queria preguntar si veis más margen de revalorización en la plata a los precios actuales que en el oro. O por el contrario, el oro siempre será el "hermano mayor" que tira del carro?
También pienso que se ha de tener en cuenta el perjuicio que supone pagar el % correspondiente de IVA en la plata i que en el oro no existe.


----------



## racional (19 May 2016)

Los que compreis oro espero que tengais paciencia, porque pueden pasar 20-30 años hasta que consigais rentabilidad, no es un produzco que pueda venderse al poco de comprarse, ya que el spread fisico es muy alto.


----------



## cobitis (19 May 2016)

racional dijo:


> Los que compreis oro espero que tengais paciencia, porque pueden pasar 20-30 años hasta que consigais rentabilidad, no es un produzco que pueda venderse al poco de comprarse, ya que el spread fisico es muy alto.



Dudo mucho que tengan que pasar 30 años para poder ver el precio del oro por encima de los 2.000$/Oz, solo has de echar la mirada hacia atràs i ver como van variando las "circusntancias mundiales" y el efecto inmediato en el precio del oro (y no hablo de plazos de 30 en 30 años).

De todas formas se agradece tu punto de vista. 

*Por cierto... no por más escribir algo se hace realidad!!* 

Un saludo!!


----------



## cobitis (20 May 2016)

Buenos días a todos!

He visto el siguiente anuncio en una tienda de filatelia y numismática:
*
Monedas de ORO a peso + 2,5% respecto del precio diario*_
Actualización de precio cada 4 minutos de lunes a viernes 
Servimos monedas calculando el peso fino de cada una de ellas
Con los gramos comprados cuadramos el peso con diversas monedas 
Servimos diferentes tamaños según disponibilidad_

Como lo veis para comprar oro de INVERSIÓN?

Habéis visto ofertas similares a esta?

Serán monedas poco conocidas o en mal estado? En ese caso, tratándose de oro de inversión, tendría importancia?

Supongo que serán monedas bastante más pequeñas de que 1oz, con lo cual me llama todavía más la atención ya que se puede conseguir monedas pequeñas fácilmente vendibles (al ser mas baratas que las grandes) pero con solo un 2,5% de incremento respecto del precio oficial, cosa que en las monedas pequeñas suele ser bastante mayor, incluso bastante más que en las monedas de 1oz.


----------



## cobitis (20 May 2016)

He llamado por teléfono y me han aclarado que las monedas de las que disponen para vender a peso + 2,5% son:

krugerrands
50 pesos mejicanos
10 pesos mejicanos 
2,5 pesos mejicanos
Libras inglesas (Entiendo que son Soberanos de oro)

Normalmente las mas pequeñas son más caras, pero en este caso me saldrian al mismo precio/gr.

Para diversificar en tamaños, que me aconsejaríais?
Los 2,5 pesos solo tienen 2,1gr de oro, por lo que pueden tener una salida muy rápida, no?


----------



## Vidar (20 May 2016)

cobitis dijo:


> He llamado por teléfono y me han aclarado que las monedas de las que disponen para vender a peso + 2,5% son:
> 
> krugerrands
> 50 pesos mejicanos
> ...



yo cogería krugers y soberanos, si todo lo tienes al mismo sobrespot.
.


----------



## makokillo (20 May 2016)

No se si te dejarian elegir las monedas, ellos lo que te venden es gramos de oro fino de diversas monedas;
"Servimos monedas calculando el peso fino de cada una de ellas
Con los gramos comprados cuadramos el peso con diversas monedas 
Servimos diferentes países y tamaños según disponibilidad"



cobitis dijo:


> He llamado por teléfono y me han aclarado que las monedas de las que disponen para vender a peso + 2,5% son:
> 
> krugerrands
> 50 pesos mejicanos
> ...


----------



## fff (20 May 2016)

En estos momentos andorrano tiene en las monedas de 1oz un sobrespot de 4% o más dependiendo de la moneda. Foreros que conocen lo que venden y saben lo que tienen de reconocido prestigio posiblemente por un poco menos...

De verdad vale la pena 'arriesgarse' con una tienda que no conoces o no tienes referencias por un 1,5% ?

No compreis a gente que no sepa... no tienen/dan ninguna garantia...


----------



## cobitis (22 May 2016)

Gracias por tu opinion *Vidar*, lo tendré en cuenta.
Y *makokillo*, si que puedo elegir las monedas que quiera (tanto el tipo como incluso el estado de conservación) dentro de la disponibilidad existente que os he comentado.

Soy consciente que los krugerrasnds i soberanos son las más "comerciales" y que tienen buena salida, pero me gustaria que me dierais vuestra opinio de los 2,5 pesos mejicanos, ya que estoy pensando en adquirir algunos cuantos puesto que el que tengan menos de 2gr de oro (tipo porciones de combibar) me permitirian en caso de mecesidad vender estas pequeñas porciones y no el kruger o el soberano (aunque este ya es mas asequible que el kruger)

A cuanto se estan vendiendo los 2,5 peso de oro? Con que % de sobrespot?

Veis buena idea comprar algunas de 2,5 pesos o me olvido y solo compro krugers y soberanos como "moneda pequeña"?

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## Vidar (22 May 2016)

2 gr. a 35,9€/gr son 76,8€, o algo menos en un compro-oro.

para el menudeo sigo diciendo que mejor onzas de plata.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2016)

Hola, cobitis: Puedes comprar en esa tienda sin problemas... La conozco y está radicada en Barcelona. Es una tienda física de Numismatica y Filatelia... ¿No? Totalmente fiable y te extenderán factura (hay que pedirla). Eso SÍ, cuando te venden al "peso" el estado de la moneda no lo eliges tú y, por tanto, te colocarán aquellas que ellos no venden al "detalle" -y que son más caras-, por tanto lo normal es que tengan ralladuras, algún bollo, etc., pero si lo que te interesa es exclusivamente el Oro que contiene es una opción bastante correcta, aparte de que en su web cada "x" tiempo van actualizando los precios y puedes aprovechar para comprar en una caída importante. De todas formas, indicas que te dan la opción de "elegir", así que... pero entiendo que en ese supuesto lo ideal sería hacer el trato en persona.

Como te dice el goldbug Vidar, para el "menudeo" es mejor la Plata y, en esa misma tienda, creo que también te venden "morralla" al peso. Aquí hasta me iría a los Duros que también tienen a buen precio, aunque más caros que al peso, pero tampoco te pienses... Eso SÍ, no está de más tener alguna "monedilla" de Oro si la adquieres a buen precio, aunque lo ideal son formatos como los Soberanos, 20 Francos, etc., etc., pero vamos yo no veo "incompatibilidad" si lo que queremos es -repito- sólo Oro.

Resumiendo, puedes comprar en esa tienda que, además, es "vieja" y son muy serios en lo que respecta a los envíos, factura, etc., etc. Lástima que en las monedas al "detalle" se han vuelto "careros" (antes no lo eran)... También podrías llamar por teléfono y pasar a recogerlo si vives en la ciudad o proximidades.

Saludos.


----------



## cobitis (22 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cobitis: Puedes comprar en esa tienda sin problemas... La conozco y está radicada en Barcelona. Es una tienda física de Numismatica y Filatelia... ¿No? Totalmente fiable y te extenderán factura (hay que pedirla). Eso SÍ, cuando te venden al "peso" el estado de la moneda no lo eliges tú y, por tanto, te colocarán aquellas que ellos no venden al "detalle" -y que son más caras-, por tanto lo normal es que tengan ralladuras, algún bollo, etc., pero si lo que te interesa es exclusivamente el Oro que contiene es una opción bastante correcta, aparte de que en su web cada "x" tiempo van actualizando los precios y puedes aprovechar para comprar en una caída importante. De todas formas, indicas que te dan la opción de "elegir", así que... pero entiendo que en ese supuesto lo ideal sería hacer el trato en persona.
> 
> Como te dice el goldbug Vidar, para el "menudeo" es mejor la Plata y, en esa misma tienda, creo que también te venden "morralla" al peso. Aquí hasta me iría a los Duros que también tienen a buen precio, aunque más caros que al peso, pero tampoco te pienses... Eso SÍ, no está de más tener alguna "monedilla" de Oro si la adquieres a buen precio, aunque lo ideal son formatos como los Soberanos, 20 Francos, etc., etc., pero vamos yo no veo "incompatibilidad" si lo que queremos es -repito- sólo Oro.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu ayuda *fernandojcg*

- Si, hablamos de la misma tienda de Barcelona.
- Si, solo me interesa la inversión en oro.
- Si, tengo pensado ir en persona para poder seleccionar las monedas que más me gusten (supongo que tienes razón y que de entre las que pueda elegir, ya habran sufrido un selección previa por su parte y me quedarà lo más deteriorado, pero mientras no sea nada exagerado, tipo abulladuras o grandes arañazos... me sirve).
- Respecto de la plata, creo que compraré tambien alguanas onzas (aunque me voy a mirar el tema de los duros de plata que comentas) i algo de "menudeo" de oro en formato 2 pesos y medio.

La proporción que tengo pensada es:

1 krugerrand de 1 onza de oro
2 Soberanos de oro
2 Dos pesos y medio de oro
10 Onzas de plata

MUCHAS GRACIAS de nuevo *fernandojcg* y *Vidar*


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2016)

Hola, cobitis: Las Onzas de Plata NO son interesantes en esa tienda y las tienen a precios "prohibitivos" y me refiero al Bullion y Premium "tradicionales"... y otra cosa es que completes esas "Onzas" con la "granalla" que allí tienen. Para las "tradicionales" encontrarás mejores precios por el foro, tanto en tiendas como en particulares.

Saludos.


----------



## cobitis (23 May 2016)

Seguimos con las dudas... 

He buscado respuesta por el foro pero no la he encontrado, supongo que busco mal! 

Lo he estado comentando con un compañero del foro por privado pero prefiero extenderlo a todos vosotros, por si me podeis aclarar un poco las ideas.

Quiero invertir una parte de mis ahorros destinados a MP en plata. Hasta aquí todo parece normal... jajaja

No tengo muy claro si invertir en plata (solo metal, nada de valor numismatico añanido) mediante monedas antiguas españolas (1 pts, 2 pts, 100pts) de plata, a peso y pagando unicamente los gramos de plata que hay en cada moneda y siendo consciente de la ley o finura que tiene cada moneda de estas, o bien, mediante bullion de plata, tipo filarmonicas de 1oz.

Mi duda es que si entro en una tienda fisica en españa, tiene onzas Filarmónicas a 18,14€ (IVA incluido, es el 21%?), y que como consequencia del IVA el precio que se paga (no lo que gana el propietario de la tienda) és aproximadamente spot +24% (donde incluso puedo llegar a intuir un +3% sobre spot para la tienda? Pero si se las compro a un particular que no se paga IVA (corregidme si me equivoco) estoy viendo que se estan pidiendo precios entre 17€ - 18€ aproximadamente, y que supone un precio de spot +21% aprox. Como es que el coste entre particulares se aleja tanto del precio del spot si en principio estas monedas bullion de plata deberian intentar ajustarse al maximo al precio de cotización de la plata? Se le está incrementado el valor por el IVA inicialmente pagado? Se está abusando del precio (entre particulares) al no poder conseguir las bullion de plata más baratas en tienda por tener que pagar IVA, y así el particular obtener un mayor beneficio?

Algo no estoy comprendiendo bien?

A simpe vista,y a la espera de que por favor, me lo expliqueis... me parece muy claro decantarme por monedas de plata antiguas (como inversión solo en el metal), lo que ya no tengo muy claro si es una buena opción las pesetas de plata, si mejor duros, o monedas de 100 pts... u otras.

O tal vez me expliqueis la ventaja de las bullion (que yo no veo) y me decante por las bullion, ya que muchisima gente las compra... y por algo será!!

Por favor... AYUDA!!! 

Gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## Sacaroso (23 May 2016)

Hola cobitis. Te respondo a parte de tu pregunta.
Un particular, cuando compra en las tiendas, compra las monedas con IVA por eso luego en los tratos entre particulares nadie descuenta el IVA, intentas sacar al menos el precio total que has pagado por la moneda.
Es de lógica, si le compras al andorrano una moneda a 20€ no la querrás vender luego por 16€.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2016)

Hola, cobitis: Bueno, Sacaroso ya te ha respondido perfectamente a una parte de lo que preguntas.

¿Bullion vs otras monedas de Plata? Eso va a gusto del "consumidor". Normalmente, los "plateros" suelen tener Plata en muy diferentes formatos: yo, por ejemplo, suelo tender hacia el Premium -y aquí hay que "entender" un poco...-, pero tengo Bullion preferentemente (Ley 0,999) y después una buena cantidad de Duros y similares (Ley 0,900). Finalmente, también de Leyes inferiores (0,800, etc.).

Como eres "nuevo" en este "mundillo" lo mejor es que NO te metas de "golpe" en el mismo y ves estudiando un poco... Puedes empezar con algunas monedas de Bullion que sean las más baratas en ese momento (Philarmonicas, Arcas de Noé, etc.) y añadir algunos Duros, Pakillos, etc.

Y eso SÍ, ten en cuenta que en la Plata se parte con una fuerte minusvalía latente derivada del puto IVA... Hay que tener muy claro para qué entramos en la Plata FÍSICA antes de hacerlo. Ten en cuenta que es muy volátil y para "especular", pues puede salir bien o mal... Ahora bien, para otros posibles "escenarios" puede ser muy válida y aquí entra lo que los "metaleros" conocemos como "menudeo"...

Saludos.


----------



## cobitis (25 May 2016)

*Dudas de varias monedas oro / plata*

Buenas tardes a todos.

Tengo algunas dudas al respecto del *precio de compra* adecuado de algunas monedas que muchos de vosotros conocereis.

*MONEDAS DE PLATA DE ANDORRA DEL JUBILEO DEL AÑO 1999 - 10 DINERS*
Año: 1999
Diametro: 38,7mm 
Peso: 31,5g
Plata de Finura: 0,925
Gramos de plata: 29,14g













*MONEDA DE 100 ECUS DE CARLOS V DE ORO*
Año: Varios
Diametro: 40mm 
Peso: 34,55g
Composición: 0,900
Gramos de oro: 31,1g 







*MONEDA DE 5 ECUS DE CARLOS V DE PLATA*
Año: Varios
Diametro: 42mm 
Peso: 33,62g
Plata de Finura: 0,925
Gramos de plata: 31,1g 








Y ahora algunas dudas que me pasan por la cabeza:

_Antes que nada, disculpad si cuando las leeis, pensais que són preguntas muy subjetivas los temas de preferencias, pero después de leer muchos de vuestros mensages los novatos valoramos mucho... pero mucho... vuestras opiniones subjetivas y completamente personales!!_

- Varia el precio si la moneda de 100 ECUS de oro viene en su estuche original, junto a su certificado de autenticidad? O és irrelevante? Prefeririais una kruger de 1oz sin certificado?

- Con cual de las dos os quedariais? O mejor una bullion más "internacional"?

GRACIAS!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2016)

Hola, cobitis: Sobre las monedas de Plata NO sé exactamente lo que quieres saber... Si es el precio, pues yo NO pagaría más allá del Spot de la Plata y tendrían que "gustarme", que no es el caso...

A nivel de coleccionistas, SIEMPRE se valora mucho más una moneda con estuche original y certificado de autenticidad. La moneda de 100 Ecus de Oro que enlazas tiene un buen diseño y es interesante. Otra cosa es a qué precio te la ofrecen... Aquí, voy a ser muy SUBJETIVO: a igualdad de precio me quedo con esa moneda antes que con un Krugerrand...

Ahora bien, internacionalmente, un Krugerrand SIEMPRE será un Krugerrand... De todas formas, en última instancia, lo que importa es el Oro contenido.

Saludos.


----------



## cobitis (25 May 2016)

Disculpa, *fernandojcg*, no lo he hecho bien... me las ofrecen a este precio:

- 10 Diners del Principado de Andorra (29,14g de plata) por *13,90€*

- 100 Ecu de Carlos V de oro (31,1g de oro) por *1115€* (Con caja original y certificado)

- 5 Ecu de Carlos V de plata (31,1g de plata) por *14,85€*


*Me lo ofrecen todo a spot +1,5% ¿Como lo veis?*


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2016)

Hola, cobitis: Si te mantienen los precios, para MÍ son compras "claras" los 100 Ecus de Oro y los 5 Ecus de Plata. Las del Principado de Andorra, si te gustan, también...

Saludos.


----------



## kawalimit (26 May 2016)

cobitis dijo:


> Disculpa, *fernandojcg*, no lo he hecho bien... me las ofrecen a este precio:
> 
> - 10 Diners del Principado de Andorra (29,14g de plata) por *13,90€*
> 
> ...



Si el precio de la plata es "precio final", dinos dónde te la venden para arrasar con las existencias...


----------



## cobitis (26 May 2016)

Si, el precio es el final, pero *NO ES UNA TIENDA*, es el precio que me hace un *particular*, conocido y de mi confianza al 100%, por varias monedas que tiene y se quiere deshacer de ellas. Incluso me da la sensación que me esta haciendo un precio muy "de amigo".


----------



## kawalimit (26 May 2016)

cobitis dijo:


> Incluso me da la sensación que me esta haciendo un precio muy "de amigo".



Ya te digo... El precio que te ha dado por el oro está bastante bien, pero el de la plata es como para no pensárselo (básicamente, te quita el IVA... cosa que hasta ahora no había visto en ninguna transacción ni aún entre particulares, como te dijeron unos posts más atrás)


----------



## cobitis (26 May 2016)

En verdad en este foro he visto ofertas de oro a precio por debajo del spot, pero pudiéndole comprar a este conocido tanto un poco de plata como de oro, a esos precios me compensa mucho.
*Sobretodo comprarle a un conocido!!*
(En mi caso que soy novato)


----------



## conde84 (26 May 2016)

¿a ese precio al que te venden la plata preguntas que como lo vemos?
¿en serio hace falta responder?


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2016)

# conde84: cobitis es un "recién" llegado a esto de los MPs y es lógico que pregunte y se muestre muy prudente respecto a este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## cobitis (26 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # conde84: cobitis es un "recién" llegado a esto de los MPs y es lógico que pregunte y se muestre muy prudente respecto a este tema.
> 
> Saludos.



MUCHAS GRACIAS *fernandojcg* :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

PD: No, *conde84*, no hace falta que me respondas... en serio. (Ya hay otros compañeros que lo hacen!!


----------



## conde84 (26 May 2016)

cobitis dijo:


> MUCHAS GRACIAS *fernandojcg* :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> PD: No, *conde84*, no hace falta que me respondas... en serio. (Ya hay otros compañeros que lo hacen!!



Mis preguntas son una respuesta en si mismas.


----------



## cobitis (26 May 2016)

Jajaja... lo sé, lo sé *conde84*, però ante esas formas me ha salido esa respuesta a ver que decias! 

Però tranquilo, no hay ningún problema!
Solo piensa que para un novato una respueta como la tuya puede hacer que esconda la cabeza y desaparezca del foro... que no va ser mi caso...:XX: ya que he descubierto este foro recientemente y me habeis dejado gratamente sorprendido.

Ya os ensenyaré mis primeras adquisicione!! 

*Buen rollito!!*


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2016)

Hola, cobitis: conde84 es un buen compañero y excelente "metalero", así que no creo que haya habido mala intención por su parte, más bien al contrario. Quizás, a "pecado" de Sinceridad y se le ha pasado un poco por alto tu inexperiencia y que es ostensible al leerte, pero vamos es que nadie nace "aprendido"...

Saludos.


----------



## mundofila (2 Jun 2016)

Hola
No sé si es el hilo adecuado pero no he encontrado otro para esta pregunta:
Tengo un conocido que tiene varios kilos de plata en forma de cubiertos, bandejas, trofeos, objetos varios,... 
Aunque no cabe duda de que es plata, y la plata siempre es plata, hay que admitir que su presentación no es la más atractiva, por lo que muchas veces me ha preguntado sobre la posibilidad de fundirla para conseguir lingotes, que siempre son mucho más aceptados.

Mi respuesta siempre ha sido la misma: no tengo ni idea. Al menos por mi zona (País Vasco) yo no conozco ninguna "refinería" o fundición que haga este tipo de trabajos, aunque supongo que en algún lugar de España los habrá.

Así que traslado la pregunta: ¿conoceis alguna empresa que haga este tipo de trabajos?


----------



## makokillo (2 Jun 2016)

mundofila dijo:


> Hola
> No sé si es el hilo adecuado pero no he encontrado otro para esta pregunta:
> Tengo un conocido que tiene varios kilos de plata en forma de cubiertos, bandejas, trofeos, objetos varios,...
> Aunque no cabe duda de que es plata, y la plata siempre es plata, hay que admitir que su presentación no es la más atractiva, por lo que muchas veces me ha preguntado sobre la posibilidad de fundirla para conseguir lingotes, que siempre son mucho más aceptados.
> ...



Supongo que cualquier joyero puede fundir y refinar esa plata y hacerla lingotes pero los lingotes sin ser certificados se le va a dar casi igual de mal de vender que una cuberteria y entre lo que le cobre el joyero por fundir,refinar y enlingotar va a sacar lo mismo que si va a un compro oro y vende la plata al peso.


----------



## crufel (8 Jun 2016)

¿Las monedas de oro falsas hechas con tungsteno pasan la prueba del sonido? Veo una APP de móvil, esta (Bullion Test Free - Aplicaciones de Android en Google Play) Que dice que puede analizar si una moneda es falsa por el sonido que registra. Digo yo, ¿un krugerrand falso hecho de tungsteno pasaría la prueba del sonido de esa app?


----------



## makokillo (8 Jun 2016)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Las monedas de oro falsas hechas con tungsteno pasan la prueba del sonido? Veo una APP de móvil, esta (Bullion Test Free - Aplicaciones de Android en Google Play) Que dice que puede analizar si una moneda es falsa por el sonido que registra. Digo yo, ¿un krugerrand falso hecho de tungsteno pasaría la prueba del sonido de esa app?



Creo que ya te lo han dicho en el otro hilo, pero un krugerrand o cualquier otra moneda comprada por ejemplo a necho, el andorrano, mundofilia o a cualquier otro profesional de prestigio de los que venden en este mismo foro no necesitaras de ningun test para saber que es buena.


----------



## LIMONCIO (8 Jun 2016)

Los,profesionales que citas venden en el foro?


----------



## makokillo (8 Jun 2016)

Vickman dijo:


> Los,profesionales que citas venden en el foro?



claro, esos y alguno mas, tienen sus anuncios en el hilo de compra venta de oro y plata entre foreros. Ademas tambien tienen sus tiendas online y el andorrano y mundofilia tienen tienda fisica tambien.


----------



## atika (4 Jul 2016)

Hola a todos:

Pues tras varios días, por fin me he leído todo el hilo, haciendo búsquedas y lecturas paralelas etc etc...
Felicidades a todos por las horas que le habéis echado para que los neófitos pudiésemos aprender algo.
Se han disipado el 99% de mis dudas. Me queda alguna duda pequeña en cuanto a fiscalidad pero ya buscaré las respuestas por mi cuenta.

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## IvanRios (15 Ago 2016)

Saludos caballeros. Una pregunta no sobre dónde comprar, sino acerca de las monedas de 12 euros. Mi pregunta es si el Banco de España se hace cargo siempre de las monedas (es decir, te devuelve o te paga 12 euros por las monedas) independientemente de si están manchadas, ennegrecidas etc.
Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ago 2016)

IvanRios dijo:


> Saludos caballeros. Una pregunta no sobre dónde comprar, sino acerca de las monedas de 12 euros. Mi pregunta es si el Banco de España se hace cargo siempre de las monedas (es decir, te devuelve o te paga 12 euros por las monedas) independientemente de si están manchadas, ennegrecidas etc.
> Saludos.



Hola

Hombre, si ha pasado por encima un tren, va a ser complicado, pero si es un desgaste normal, golpes en canto, arañazos, sucias, marcas, etc... No habrá problema, mientras se "adivinen" los motivos y respeten las características técnicas, cualquier cajero del BdE te cambiará esos 12 euros en plata por 12 euros en moneda de curso legal.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (22 Ago 2016)

Como
Otra moneda corriente, igual igual... Han cogido monedas casi sin dibujo, tienen maquinaria para ello


----------



## MafiaNosGobierna (23 Ago 2016)

Buenos días.
Alguien conoce tiendas de confianza en Santander o Cantabria, donde comprar Oro físico? No tengo ni idea del tema. No distingo el Oro de algo dorado.
Alguna tienda en internet?
Gracias


----------



## atika (24 Ago 2016)

Hola:
¿Alguno ha comprado algo a esta tienda: Distribuya Sus Activos en Plata y Oro | Silver Gold Bull Spain ? 
¿Qué tal es? ¿cuanto cobran por envío? (Que no lo pone en su web)
Un saludo y gracias por anticipado


----------



## thebomber (29 Ago 2016)

MafiaNosGobierna dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Alguien conoce tiendas de confianza en Santander o Cantabria, donde comprar Oro físico? No tengo ni idea del tema. No distingo el Oro de algo dorado.
> Alguna tienda en internet?
> Gracias



estoy igual

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 19:35 ----------

como conseguis colocar lingotes y monedas si quereis venderlo sin perder mucho dinero en el intercambio?


----------



## gurrumino (30 Ago 2016)

thebomber dijo:


> estoy igual
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 19:35 ----------
> 
> *como conseguis colocar lingotes y monedas si quereis venderlo sin perder mucho dinero en el intercambio?*



¿Vendiendo cuando cotice mas alto que cuando lo compraste? , por que si lo haces al reves no hay modo hamijo8:.


----------



## thebomber (30 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿Vendiendo cuando cotice mas alto que cuando lo compraste? , por que si lo haces al reves no hay modo hamijo8:.



me refiero a quien, particulares....logicamente los profesionales te ofrecen muy poco


----------



## gurrumino (30 Ago 2016)

Entonces aquí, en el hilo correspondiente,..

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-275.html

si haces una oferta acorde a los precios vigentes y no te subes a la parra puede que tengas demandas consecuentes. 

Tambien puedes subastar en ebay o poner anuncios en otras webs de compra venta como supongo que ya sabes.


----------



## thebomber (30 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Entonces aquí, en el hilo correspondiente,..
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-275.html
> 
> ...



eso es precisamente lo que me tira para atras de comprar plata, que no hay mercado claro, un par de foros, ebay (con buena comisión)....


----------



## Silverpanda (31 Ago 2016)

Hola,soy nuevo en este foro y en este mundillo de la plata.
Estaria interesado en saber donde podria comprar lingotes de plata a buenos precios.
Un saludo.


----------



## morgat (31 Ago 2016)

*Proveedor con precios actualizados.*

Hola,

los proveedores están tardando en actualizar sus precios de venta al público (por vacaciones??) y no están siguiendo la corrección en los MPs.

¿Alguien conoce algún proveedor actualizado al que podamos comprar?

Saludos,


----------



## gurrumino (31 Ago 2016)

morgat dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> los proveedores están tardando en actualizar sus precios de venta al público (por vacaciones??) y no están siguiendo la corrección en los MPs.
> 
> ...



Por vacaciones no creo, sus webs están activas y operativas, mas bien estan remoloneando.


----------



## lufelepe (31 Ago 2016)

Hola, tengo algunos tubos de onzas de plata, algún lingotillo de onza de oro, y algún medio y cuarto kruguer en Valencia. 
¿Donde puedo vender esto a un precio razonable? 
Tengo de todo factura. 
Saludo

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arbeyna (31 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Por vacaciones no creo, sus webs están activas y operativas, mas bien estan remoloneando.




Así es, ni más ni menos. Alguno debió pensar que se iba a terminar el mundo y cargaría hasta el techo, ahora cuesta hacer números y asumir alguna pequeña "derrota", pues nada, como dijo Fernando, paciencia.


----------



## gurrumino (5 Sep 2016)

lufelepe dijo:


> Hola, tengo algunos tubos de onzas de plata, algún lingotillo de onza de oro, y algún medio y cuarto kruguer en Valencia.
> ¿Donde puedo vender esto a un precio razonable?
> Tengo de todo factura.
> Saludo
> ...



Aquí mismo en el hilo para compra y venta de oro y plata entre floreros.

Pdt. Una pregunta, ¿soleis asegurar los envíos certificados para compras de onzas de plata digamos en un envío de 20 onzas?, o no veis necesario.


----------



## Arbeyna (5 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Pdt. Una pregunta, ¿soleis asegurar los envíos certificados para compras de onzas de plata digamos en un envío de 20 onzas?, o no veis necesario.




Si el vendedor está en España sí, pero dile que te lo asegure en 50 euros, en caso de que no quieras pagar por todo el volumen. Desde hace un par de años, el importe del seguro no queda reflejado en el paquete, pero sí que éste es un valor declarado, por lo que salvo tú y quien te acepta el envío, desconocen el importe del "valor declarado" lo mismo pueden ser 50 que 500.

Si el vendedor reside en el extranjero, pues depende mucho del país ya que los valores declarados suelen llevar otro camino,y en ocasiones son revisados en destino. Y luego está el tema de los convenios bilaterales, como por ejemplo en el caso de España-Alemania, no existe acuerdo para suscribir seguro por el envío realizado, ni de España a Alemania, y supongo que de igual manera a la inversa, así pues, el "compromiso" de seguro que nazca por parte del vendedor, no que tenga origen en el transportista. No se si me explico...


Edito: este es el listado de países al que se puede enviar cualquier producto aceptado por correos con el "extra" del seguro.

http://aplicacionesweb.correos.es/c...IFICADA_INTERNACIONAL_ValorDeclarado_2015.pdf


Los Convenios son bilaterales, si un país determinado no se encuentra en el listado, significa que allí sucede lo mismo.


----------



## lufelepe (5 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Aquí mismo en el hilo para compra y venta de oro y plata entre floreros.
> 
> Pdt. Una pregunta, ¿soleis asegurar los envíos certificados para compras de onzas de plata digamos en un envío de 20 onzas?, o no veis necesario.



A ver si encuentro el hilo y específico lo que tengo. 
Nunca he enviado monedas, no te se decir. 
Gracias y un saludo 


Arbeyna dijo:


> Así es, ni más ni menos. Alguno debió pensar que se iba a terminar el mundo y cargaría hasta el techo, ahora cuesta hacer números y asumir alguna pequeña "derrota", pues nada, como dijo Fernando, paciencia.




Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gurrumino (9 Sep 2016)

Buenas, me estoy entreteniendo en comprobar algunas monedas con mi bascula y calibre nuevos y veo muchas diferencias, por ejemplo en una filarmónica de plata 2015 los pesos y medidas que me da son estos (debajo). En otras onzas, eagles, libertad, elefantes, arcas, etc las variaciones son mas o menos como en la fila. las britanias son las que mas exactas me han dado las especificaciones.

Filarmónica.

Diámetro. 37 Medido. 37,06
Grosor. 3 Medido. 3,23
Peso. 31,10 Medido. 31,20

En un soberano.

Diámetro. 22,5 Medido. 22
Grosor. 1,52 Medido. 1,73
Peso. 7,98 Medido. 8

¿Son variaciones dentro de lo aceptable?. 

Gracias.


----------



## Sacaroso (10 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Filarmónica.
> 
> Diámetro. 37 Medido. 37,06
> Grosor. 3 Medido. 3,23
> ...



Las de plata siempre suelen ir un poco pasadas de peso para tener al comprador contento.
Las de oro como es mucho más caro afinan más.

Las medidas del soberano son 22,05 × 1,52 mm
El grosor bastante alto pero un golpe en el canto puede dar ese error, o la impericia en el manejo del pie de rey.

En lugar de presionar con el pulgar de la mano que sujeta el calibre te aconsejo presionar con el índice y el pulgar de la mano libre sobre las "pinzas" del calibre.

También te aconsejo poner una tira de celo en las pinzas del calibre para evitar hacer rayones accidentales. A mí me ha pasado. :ouch:
Salvo que al medir aprietes como un salvaje no va afectar a la medida.


----------



## Arbeyna (10 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿Son variaciones dentro de lo aceptable?.
> 
> Gracias.




 Respecto a la plata no te compliques. Dudo mucho que puedas reproducir en tu lugar de medición las condiciones del laboratorio, y mucho menos que la bascula esté calibrada (certificada)

En relación al Soberano, decirte que he visto dar por originales a piezas con peso de 8,05 gr. Y casas contrastadas.... En el "salón" encontrarás amantes de estas piezas, no son mis preferidas, hablando desde la numismática, pero son las más aceptas, no cabe duda.

Yo, a falta de fotos, con esas medidas, doy el OK a las piezas. Si tienes dudas, emailme.


----------



## gurrumino (10 Sep 2016)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Las de plata siempre suelen ir un poco pasadas de peso para tener al comprador contento.
> Las de oro como es mucho más caro afinan más.
> 
> Las medidas del soberano son 22,05 × 1,52 mm
> ...



Impericia con el calibre total, aunque en mis tiempos fué durante 2 años una herramienta cotidiana, pero no eran digitales, ahora con uno digital la verdad es que me siento menos seguro.
Tengo uno "analógico" de aquellos tiempos y cuando vaya a por él compararé resultados.

Lo de poner celo se me pasó por la cabeza pero temía que se alterase la medida, segun lo que dices, ¿no habría precisamente que apretar para compensar el grosor extra de las pinzas?.



Arbeyna dijo:


> Respecto a la plata no te compliques. Dudo mucho que puedas reproducir en tu lugar de medición las condiciones del laboratorio, y mucho menos que la bascula esté calibrada (certificada)
> 
> En relación al Soberano, decirte que he visto dar por originales a piezas con peso de 8,05 gr. Y casas contrastadas.... En el "salón" encontrarás amantes de estas piezas, no son mis preferidas, hablando desde la numismática, pero son las más aceptas, no cabe duda.
> 
> Yo, a falta de fotos, con esas medidas, doy el OK a las piezas. Si tienes dudas, emailme.



La báscula es una miniatura y bastante barata:rolleye: y seguro que como dices no está bien calibrada aunque desde la tienda aseguran que si. El calibre lo comprobé con pletinas de esas calibradas para mecánica y clava los resultados.

Tengo que decir que en principio no dudo de la autenticidad de mis monedas, lo hago por familiarizarme con el tema de la comprobación.

¿Que es ese salón Arbeyna? 8:.

MUchas gracias a ambos por la respuesta.


----------



## Sacaroso (10 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Lo de poner celo se me pasó por la cabeza pero temía que se alterase la medida, segun lo que dices, ¿no habría precisamente que apretar para compensar el grosor extra de las pinzas?.



No porque lo bueno del calibre digital es que lo puedes tarar con el espesor que sea.
Si lo pones a cero con el celo puesto ya no tienes que restar el espesor del celo. Por eso te digo que si aprietas muy fuerte puedes perforar el celo con el canto de la moneda y falsear la medida. Supongamos que el espesor del celo es 1 décima, pues estarías midiendo 2 décimas menos (siempre que esté puesto a cero con el celo puesto).


----------



## gurrumino (10 Sep 2016)

Sacaroso dijo:


> No porque lo bueno del calibre digital es que lo puedes tarar con el espesor que sea.
> Si lo pones a cero con el celo puesto ya no tienes que restar el espesor del celo. Por eso te digo que si aprietas muy fuerte puedes perforar el celo con el canto de la moneda y falsear la medida. Supongamos que el espesor del celo es 1 décima, pues estarías midiendo 2 décimas menos (siempre que esté puesto a cero con el celo puesto).



Perfecto, gracias de nuevo y de paso recalco mi ignorancia respecto al tema8:.

¿Que te parece forrar las "mandíbulas del calibre" con papel film de cocina de esos superfinos?.


----------



## Sacaroso (10 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Perfecto, gracias de nuevo y de paso recalco mi ignorancia respecto al tema8:.
> 
> ¿Que te parece forrar las "mandíbulas del calibre" con papel film de cocina de esos superfinos?.



Uff, no sé, se rompe con la mirada y el calibre tiene aristas afiladas.


----------



## k0k0 (11 Sep 2016)

que web me recomendais para comprar onzas de plata a buen precio?


----------



## coque42 (12 Oct 2016)

A mi gusto la mejor opción es el oro, son muchas las personas que compran mp con el fin de invertir, yo me dedico a la especulación en el oro y puedo decir con certeza que el oro fluctua en función de la fuerza del dólar o acontecimientos puntuales que pueden provocar pánico en el mercado. El oro físico se posee porque no está al margen de cualquier gobierno, a diferencia de las divisas fiduciarias además de porque se revaloriza, pero a muy largo plazo. Si quieres invertir en oro no compres oro físico, de esa forma no te complicas la vida pensando como almacenarlo y las comisiones de las tiendas que lamentablemente en España son muy altas. Es por eso que sale mejor usar páginas que te permiten acceder al mercado profesional con muy pocas comisiones:

Para invertir en oro a corto-medio plazo: Buy Gold & Silver Bullion Online | BullionVault o cualquier broker
Eso si, si peta la economía no esperes recibir tu oro físico como prometen en estas páginas, ya paso en 2008 y el oro tardaba en llegar varios meses

Si quieres comprar oro físico para tenerlo de colchón protegerte de inflación o cualquier inestabilidad económica yo recomiendo dos tiendas y ninguna mas:

Degussa, que pertenece a una multinacional alemana degussa-mp y posee un local enorme en el centro de Madrid (Enfrente del retiro, esquina con Velazquez y Alcalá). Es muy poco conocida, yo a pesar de seguir muy de cerca el mundo del oro la descubrí cuando un día pasé enfrente del local. Yo compré aquí este lingote: Degussa Metales Preciosos, S.L.





La recomiendo, puesto que posee precios competitivos y un precio de recompra razonable a diferencia de otras páginas mas conocidas.

La otra opción interesante es coininvest, pero el oro viene de Alemania y cobran 25 euros por traerlo, así que no la recomiendo a no ser que vayas a comprar grandes cantidades.
Comprar Oro Bullion online|Lingotes de Oro|Comprar monedas de Oro|CoinInvest.com
Lo malo de esta página es la recompra, que tienes que enviarlo a Alemania
Espero que os haya servido.
Un saludo


----------



## Arbeyna (13 Oct 2016)

coque42 dijo:


> Degussa, que pertenece a una multinacional alemana degussa-mp y posee un local enorme en el centro de Madrid (Enfrente del retiro, esquina con Velazquez y Alcalá). ....
> La recomiendo, puesto que posee precios competitivos y un precio de recompra razonable a diferencia de otras páginas mas conocidas.



Ahora mismo, Degussa onza Kruger 1203. Onza Kruger en webs alemanas 1169 euros

No es de las más baratas, y los envíos desde Alemania, si se compra en tiendas con reputación, suelen ir asegurados por el 100% de la compra. Respecto a la plata, no tienen nada que hacer, caros, muy caros.

Lo considero como opción para aquellos que no quieran arriesgar con el tema del envío y prefieran llevarse la pieza consigo, pero no por precios.


----------



## Macbeth (19 Oct 2016)

Saludos,

¿Alguien ha comprado cápsulas para Pandas de 1 Oz. de plata?
Me gustaría comprar algo lo más parecido posible a las originales, pero no sé si habrá...


----------



## bondiappcc (23 Oct 2016)

Para los compradores de moneda de Valencia: el viernes 28 de octubre hay una convención numismàtica en el Expo Hotel, al lado de Nuevo Centro.

La información, la he sacado de aquí: 

Panorama numismático, Noticias, Actividades de AENP en octubre

Hotel Expo, Valencia 28 octubre convencion numismatica

Nunca he ido a ninguna, pero si la faena me lo permite, iré a ver si cae algo.

Tengo unos 500 euros gastadores.

Se aceptan sugerencias y consejos.


----------



## fff (23 Oct 2016)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Tengo unos 500 euros gastadores.
> 
> Se aceptan sugerencias y consejos.



Te da para un par de gallos franceses :


----------



## fff (3 Nov 2016)

aprendiz_de_metalero dijo:


> Hola a todos. No sé si este es el mejor lugar para preguntar, pero allá voy. Quiero comprar mi primera moneda de plata, como inversión/moneda refugio/hobbie. Y estoy dudando entre unos duros de plata o ir a por algo más premium, del tipo Eagle, Mapple Leaf o Kookaburra. ¿Qué opinais? Gracias



presupuesto?


----------



## dotch4 (3 Nov 2016)

Buen hilo, problema resuelto.

Gracias!


----------



## fff (4 Nov 2016)

En ese caso la respuesta es muy fácil, compra la que más te guste.
Kookaburra, koala, Elefante, American Eagle, Maple, Filarmónica...
Si tiras por duros de plata empezarás un camino numismático que inicialmente yo no haría, iria directamente a las monedas de inversion de 1onza.
Con el tiempo, ya se verá...

Lo que no se es a que estas esperando :


----------



## gurrumino (4 Nov 2016)

aprendiz_de_metalero dijo:


> Bueno, no tengo preferencia. La idea era empezar por la más barata



Entonces mirate las Arcas, maples, o filarmónicas, son las mas baratas.


----------



## gurrumino (4 Nov 2016)

aprendiz_de_metalero dijo:


> Le tengo echado el ojo una Maple, un Kangooro y un puma y no me decido... me echan para atras un poco los gastos de envío ienso:



Cuanto son esos gastos, por curiosidad.


----------



## gurrumino (4 Nov 2016)

aprendiz_de_metalero dijo:


> En una página alemana, 6 euros y en otra página alemana, 5,9. En otra página andorrana, no he conseguido calcularlo, pero creo que entorno a 6 euros.



Vale, es lo que hay pero tambien las hay mucho mas caras, o te buscas trato en mano por aquí o a apoquinar.


----------



## fff (4 Nov 2016)

Vete a una numismatica o al mercadillo de los domingos, y mira si con los gastos de envio te sale a cuenta o no...


----------



## KRAZYBONE (13 Dic 2016)

Cuales son las tiendas mas recomendables para comprar monedas de oro? 

Los links del primer post no van


----------



## Orooo (16 Dic 2016)

KRAZYBONE dijo:


> Cuales son las tiendas mas recomendables para comprar monedas de oro?
> 
> Los links del primer post no van




A mi modo de ver estas tres:


Joyeria andorrano

Coininvest

El dorado coins


Hay compara precios y tipos de monedas.


Luego por supuesto el hilo de compra-venta, yo he tratado con fran69 y todo perfecto.


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (16 Dic 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Aunque me recomiendan por seguridad y por mi "inmadurez en este mundillo" comprar en tiendas de confianza, pienso que por comodidad y otra serie de ventajas que no te da la tienda, la compra en mano entre foreros me parece lo más ventajoso si se sabe con quien se trata.

Yo estoy empezando en este mundillo como he dejado ver y aún no he realizado ninguna operación de compra con ninguna persona, es por esto que pregunto que medidas de seguridad seguís los que sí estáis ya acostumbrado a comprar en mano entre personas, por ejemplo es usual el pedir el dni entre partes?, se deja constancia en algún documento por escrito y firmado de la transacción?,lo digo por si uno se entera que le dan gato por liebre al final al menos poder denunciar la estafa. 

A ver si me aclaráis el asunto, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Orooo (16 Dic 2016)

Fede70 dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Aunque me recomiendan por seguridad y por mi "inmadurez en este mundillo" comprar en tiendas de confianza, pienso que por comodidad y otra serie de ventajas que no te da la tienda, la compra en mano entre foreros me parece lo más ventajoso si se sabe con quien se trata.
> 
> ...




Buenas tardes.

Yo personalmente solo he tratado con fran69 que es forero y por que es de mi misma ciudad. El te hace factura pero por que es profesional.
En cuanto a particulares dudo de como lo hace la gente.
Tienes tres hilos sobre el oro de lectura obligada en este foro.

Evolucion del precio del oro: Hay aprenderas todo.

El hilo de compraventa: Hay tienes a los foreros vendiendo.

El hilo de opiniones y valoraciones de compraventa entre foreros: Hay podras ver las referencias de cada forero.


Personalmente veo que todos los foreros son de muy buena reputacion y totalmente fiables. Lo suyo seria comprobar la moneda. Pero yo personalmente si tuviera que comprar a un forero iria con un fe ciega. No tendria por que temer nada.


Personalmente prefiero comprar en tienda, pero no por nada, mas que nada es por comodidad. Tu comentas que te seria mas comodo comprar a un particular que vive en las cercanias de tu ciudad. Pero yo pienso que me es mas comodo pedirlo a traves de la web.

Ejemplo: Esta mañana sin ir mas lejos, mientras desayunaba un buen cafe con unas tostadas de jamon y tomate, sentado en una mesa, a traves del movil he comprado al andorrano un panda de oro, todo eso sin moverme de la silla y en unos minutos. Mas comodo que eso imposible!!

Quedar con alguien supone menos comodidad, tiene que ser de tu zona, teneis que concretar dia y hora, ir con el dinero y perder un tiempo.

Pero bueno, si el precio es atractivo y es una moneda que te interesa yo lo haria. Si no, pues entienda a traves de la web, lo haces mientras te tomas una cervecita o desayunas, tienes factura, te llega a casa el pedido y algo importante, puedes elegir la moneda que mas te guste. Yo por ejemplo el panda de oro lo he visto a un precio muy atractivo, ademas de que quiero coleccionarlos.

Valora todo, las ventajas de la tienda y las ventajas de un forero y sobre todo el precio que te ofrezcan.


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (16 Dic 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Yo personalmente solo he tratado con fran69 que es forero y por que es de mi misma ciudad. El te hace factura pero por que es profesional.
> En cuanto a particulares dudo de como lo hace la gente.
> ...



Buenas tardes compañero, agradezco tu respuesta porque no conocía el hilo de las opiniones sobre foreros vendedores y compradores, ese no lo he visto, quizás porque esté muy atrás en páginas y no tenga chincheta, a ver si alguien puede enlazarlo si sabe por dónde anda. :S

En cuanto a comprar por tienda entiendo la tranquilidad y comodidad sin tener que quedar con alguien desconocido pero está claro que lo que más valoro para quedar "face to face", creo que se escribe así jejej, es porque mejorará de manera considerable el precio de la tienda si no, estaré contigo en que no merece la pena tanta molestia y lo mejor sería comprar en tienda incluso con gastos de envío accesorios.

También valoro que quedar con alguien ya metido en este mundillo me podría servir de mucho para preguntarle dudas y aprender de la experiencia de alguien ya ducho en el tema, en cualquier caso te quedo muy agradecido por tu ayuda y suerte en esa colección de pandas, yo ya tengo alguno pero en plata

Pdata: Veo que este foro es muy grande y no lo controlo aún demasiado, quien conozca algún forero de Sevilla interesado en vender alguna onza en moneda bullion, aquí está el tío interesado en adquirirla si es buena oferta claro está :baba:


----------



## Orooo (16 Dic 2016)

Aqui esta


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-133.html


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (16 Dic 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Aqui esta
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-133.html




Me sale PAGE NOT FOUND :´(


----------



## Orooo (16 Dic 2016)

Fede70 dijo:


> Me sale PAGE NOT FOUND :´(




Pues no entiendo por que, esta bien insertado y no funciona.

Madre mia, no se como se fia la gente de comprar oro en papel, el dia que pase algo y quieran recuperar su oro y les salga "page not found" veras las risas.

Cita mi anterior mensaje y copia y pega el enlace que pongo en el navegador y entraras en el hilo, de todas formas es facil encontrarlo.


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (16 Dic 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Pues no entiendo por que, esta bien insertado y no funciona.
> 
> Madre mia, no se como se fia la gente de comprar oro en papel, el dia que pase algo y quieran recuperar su oro y les salga "page not found" veras las risas.
> 
> Cita mi anterior mensaje y copia y pega el enlace que pongo en el navegador y entraras en el hilo, de todas formas es facil encontrarlo.




Ahora sí, de la manera que dices citando tu mensaje y copiando y pegando la dirección completa que aparece sí he podido ver el hilo, muchas gracias nuevamente Orooo

En otro foro donde yo participaba hace algunos años, ese tipo de hilos tan valiosos y de consulta, se le ponía chincheta para que siempre estuviera visible y además y más importante aún, siempre se mantenía actualizado en el primer post de la primera página por la persona que lo abría que iba editando ese post primero y añadiendo foreros a la lista a medida que se iban dando sus nombres, para de esa manera no tener que leer todas las páginas del hilo para consultar el listado de buenos/malos foreros para tratos. No sé si me he explicado:rolleye:


----------



## Orooo (22 Dic 2016)

especialista dijo:


> Despues de leeros, lo que me pide el cuerpo es comprar 5000 euros en oro en en el andorrano, quiza 2 de 50gr y uno de 20gr.
> 
> Son de fiar los del andorrano? Me gustan ppr que tiene pago paypal y aunque te sablean en la comision es una buena manera de vaciar la cuenta de paypal sin que pase por el banco, vosotros me entendeis.




Totalmemte de fiar. Yo le he comprado hace un par de dias.

Por que quieres comprar lingote y no moneda?

No prefieres 3 krugerrands o maples y el resto en soberanos?


----------



## Orooo (22 Dic 2016)

especialista dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea asi que un lingote es un lingote y pesa unos gramos que si hago la cuenta el gramo en el lingote sale mas barato que en las monedas por lo que veo.
> 
> En epocas de necesidad extrema la gente habla de comprar barras de pan con gramos de oro, asi que para fraccionar a mano el oro mejor el que salga mas barato.
> 
> ...




Las monedas son mas liquidas que los lingotes.

Yo un lingote lo veria bien si el precio del oro saliese mucho mejor que en moneda, pero es que la diferencia es minima.

Una onza te cuesta unos 1140 y un lingote puede ser unos diez euros menos, a veces ni eso. En una cantidad de dinero como esa, esa diferencia de precio no supone nada, y si luego tienes que venderlo te costara mas venderlo o te tocara bajarlo mas de esos 10 euros.

Otra cosa seria que una moneda de una onza te cueste 1140 y un lingote 1050 euros, hay si habria diferencia. Pero es que no la hay.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Dic 2016)

¿Y monedas romanas ,qué tal está ese mercado?
Ni idea de si son de plata o de qué, no son mías, me han contado el caso de alguien que las tiene(no son robadas, las encontró cavando en su finca)


----------



## fff (24 Dic 2016)

siken dijo:


> ¿Y monedas romanas ,qué tal está ese mercado?



Para cualquier moneda con valor numismático hay que saber...


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (24 Dic 2016)

siken dijo:


> ¿Y monedas romanas ,qué tal está ese mercado?
> Ni idea de si son de plata o de qué, no son mías, me han contado el caso de alguien que las tiene(no son robadas, las encontró cavando en su finca)



Que pregunte en la comandancia de la Guardia Civil más cercana que allí muy amablemente le darán información del mercado de esas monedas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2016)

especialista dijo:


> Despues de leeros, lo que me pide el cuerpo es comprar 5000 euros en oro en en el andorrano, quiza 2 de 50gr y uno de 20gr.
> 
> Son de fiar los del andorrano? Me gustan ppr que tiene pago paypal y aunque te sablean en la comision es una buena manera de vaciar la cuenta de paypal sin que pase por el banco, vosotros me entendeis.



Totalmente...y los conforeros, podran corroborar mi opinión...


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2016)

Fede70 dijo:


> Que pregunte en la comandancia de la Guardia Civil más cercana que allí muy amablemente le darán información del mercado de esas monedas.



Quien las tiene afirma que sí se pueden vender. Y de hecho eso mismo le dicen compradores a los que llama.

Insisto en que no se si son de plata ni de qué época, solo se que son romanas y que les han dicho que siendo de su finca son suyas, a diferencia de otros objetos que en caso de encontrarlos serían para donar el 50% o no se qué.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 01:12 ----------




fff dijo:


> Para cualquier moneda con valor numismático hay que saber...



Uf, son gente corriente que simplemente las ha encontrado cavando. Ni idea de esos temas ni de cuánto pueden dar por cada una(a ver, que caben en una mano, no son como el tesoro ese que encontraron los americanos)


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (26 Dic 2016)

Yo tenía entendido que todo lo que encuentres sea donde fuere y tenga algún valor arqueológico y pueda ser considerado como patrimonio cultural hay que entregarlo a las autoridades competentes, si es que las hay, jejeje, y está prohibido quedártelo :rolleye:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2016)

Fede70 dijo:


> Yo tenía entendido que todo lo que encuentres sea donde fuere y tenga algún valor arqueológico y pueda ser considerado como patrimonio cultural hay que entregarlo a las autoridades competentes, si es que las hay, jejeje, y está prohibido quedártelo :rolleye:



Eso creía yo también pero dicen que depende de lo que encuentres. No se quién se lo ha dicho, si solo se basan en los que tienen empresas de compraventa de esas cosas o quién...ienso:


----------



## jorgefer3113 (29 Dic 2016)

Os pongo este enlace de una web comparadora de precios Cotización de Metales - Cotización de Metales


----------



## marquen2303 (8 Ene 2017)

Alguna tienda para consultar precios de Soberanos?? Ya he visto en coninvest y en el Andorrano pero quería ver alguna otra que alguien me pueda recomendar. Gracias


----------



## silverbio (8 Ene 2017)

Hola...
en geiger-edelmetalle.de tienes soberanos circulados a buen precio 275€ (creo)...pero se van 29€ en envíos.... siempre puedes aprovechar el viaje para comprar noahs de plata...es la ceca que los acuña...muy chulos...
Con el forero Necho (EldoradoCoin) también tienes buenos precios en circulados...
Saludos.


----------



## LIMONCIO (9 Ene 2017)

Una pregunta. Cual es la razon de adquirir monedas de plata en lugar de oro? Mas alla de que en un momento determinado el oro pueda estar muy alto y sea preferible esperar...

Lo pregunto basicamente por el tema del iva que me parece un lastre importante.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2017)

# Vickman: Te doy dos respuestas a la misma cuestión:

- La Plata es sumamente volátil y cuando se "dispara" lo suele hacer a gran velocidad y el IVA queda en algo "secundario"... aunque, evidentemente, es un factor a tener en cuenta.

- En determinadas situaciones futuras que se pudieran dar: Plata = billetes pequeños o "calderilla" y Oro = billetes grandes.

Y si el animo es "especulativo", pues para eso está el "papel"...

Saludos.


----------



## marquen2303 (9 Ene 2017)

silverbio dijo:


> Hola...
> en geiger-edelmetalle.de tienes soberanos circulados a buen precio 275€ (creo)...pero se van 29€ en envíos.... siempre puedes aprovechar el viaje para comprar noahs de plata...es la ceca que los acuña...muy chulos...
> Con el forero Necho (EldoradoCoin) también tienes buenos precios en circulados...
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias silverbio! Es cierto que los portes son altos asi que lo voy a ver. Necho no tiene soberanos a la venta en su pagina.


----------



## oinoko (11 Ene 2017)

Las capsulas originales de la Perth Mint (Kookaburras, Koalas, Lunar), son buenas y hermeticas pero salen muy caras en la mayoría de tiendas. En ningún sitio las he visto a menos de 2.5 Euros la pieza. 

Alguien las ha localizado más baratas en algún sitio? aunque haya que comprarlas por cajas?

Saludos.


----------



## FJAVIER (12 Ene 2017)

Hola a todos,

Magnifico hilo este y el de venta, gracias por lo aprendido. Una pregunta, consideraríais las monedas de ¼ de dólar anteriores a 1964 chatarrilla platera? o mejor que me las echen un ojo?.

Gracias de antemano.

Un saludo,


----------



## Metalcuck (11 Mar 2017)

Voy a hacer un pequeño reflote por una duda,porque hay tanta diferencia de precio entre paquillos y las onzas de inversión? De un lado se me ocurre que al no ser pura plata su precio debería ser más bajo.
Si alguien con más entendederas me puede argumentar entre paquillos y onzas de inversion (no vaya alguien ser que me este perdiendo algo muy obvio)tengo de ambos tipos pero cada vez tengo más y más paquillos en la proporcion ya que es más fácil encontrar de estos a buen precio..

Un saludo!


----------



## fff (12 Mar 2017)

Voy a hacer la buena obra de la semana ...::



Metalcuck dijo:


> Voy a hacer un pequeño reflote por una duda,porque hay tanta diferencia de precio entre paquillos y las onzas de inversión? De un lado se me ocurre que al no ser pura plata su precio debería ser más bajo.
> Si alguien con más entendederas me puede argumentar entre paquillos y onzas de inversion (no vaya alguien ser que me este perdiendo algo muy obvio)tengo de ambos tipos pero cada vez tengo más y más paquillos en la proporcion ya que es más fácil encontrar de estos a buen precio..
> 
> Un saludo!



Las onzas de inversion son mucho mas demandadas (y mas coleccionables) que los paquillos.
Las monedas de 999 se pagan mejor que las de 800 'para fundir'.



coque42 dijo:


> Yo sinceramente estoy algo perdido en el mundo del metal. El oro tiene ese precio por la gran cantidad de gente que lo atesora y la plata va a perder su importancia en la industria con la aparición del grafeno, que conduce el doble que la plata.



Deberias leer los hilos oficiales del oro. Se aprende mucho viendo a otras personas como debaten y como razonan sus palabras. Al final todo son opiniones y cada uno debe hacerse la suya. Y su apuesta.

Dicho esto estamos en el periodo más experimental desde que los metales preciosos empezaron a usarse como dinero. Puede que lo lógico sea una cosa, y puede que eso tan lógico tarde 100 años en ponerse en práctica. Ya veremos...


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Mar 2017)

Alguno sabe donde vender oro (pulseras, anillos,...) en Madrid a precio bueno? En Barcelona esta el andorrano que es de confianza, pero en Madrid ni papa.


----------



## Metalcuck (12 Mar 2017)

fff dijo:


> Voy a hacer la buena obra de la semana ...::
> 
> 
> Las onzas de inversion son mucho mas demandadas (y mas coleccionables) que los paquillos.
> Las monedas de 999 se pagan mejor que las de 800 'para fundir'.



Suponía que sería eso que al ser más impuras habría que refinarlas de ahi el menor precio de compra...y de venta pero esque la diferencia es tal...que me preguntaba si habria algo super obvio que me perdiese aparte de que obviamente es una moneda curiosamente muy democrática(al estar muy repartida entre el pueblo)por lo que se encuentran chollos si no te importa viajar...
pero a mi me encantan en este estado con mayor resistencia y poder comprar por debajo de spot como si de una tienda me tratase(y ya de paso hacerca turismo rural a veces urbano en otras)

Mis thanxs


----------



## coque42 (12 Mar 2017)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Alguno sabe donde vender oro (pulseras, anillos,...) en Madrid a precio bueno? En Barcelona esta el andorrano que es de confianza, pero en Madrid ni papa.



Degussa. Es una multinacional alemana especializada en metales preciosos con una filial de 700m2 en la calle de Alcalá esquina con Velazquez, frente al retiro. Las veces que he ido me han atendido muy bien. Degussa


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Mar 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> Degussa. Es una multinacional alemana especializada en metales preciosos con una filial de 700m2 en la calle de Alcalá esquina con Velazquez, frente al retiro. Las veces que he ido me han atendido muy bien. Degussa



Gracias, he mirado esa y otras por internet y veo que la que más paga es venderoromadrid.com

Si alguno la ha usado o sabe otra que pague más que lo deje por aquí.


----------



## Macbeth (11 Abr 2017)

*duda sobre tienda alemana*

Hola,

¿tenéis referencias de esta página de Alemania: http://www.muenzdachs.de, son de fiar?

Un saludo


----------



## Orooo (19 Abr 2017)

Buenos dias a todos.

Leyendo sobre los diferentes test sobre las monedas veo que la prueba de sonido es de las mas fiables para las monedas. Da igual si las medidas y peso son exactas, si no es oro, no pasa la prueba al tener este un sonido caracteristico, el tipico piiinnnnnnnnnnnng.

Tonteando un poco con las monedas he visto que las krugerrand son las que hacen el ping mas largo de todos, es un ping bastante largo y agradable al oido, por lo que veo es la moneda mas facil de destacar. Yo pensaba que las monedas de oro de 24 k serian las que mas largo seria ese sonido, pero al parecer no es asi. Ni los panda, ni el buffalo ni la Maple hacen ese sonido, incluso el soberano a pesar de ser mas pequeño que las onzas hace mas largo el sonido.

La que mas me ha mosqueado es la Maple, hace un sonido muy corto, poco mas largo que una moneda de 50 centimos ::

Pienso que es por que la moneda es la que menos diametro tiene y la mas gruesa. Quizas el diametro, circunferencia e incluso el dibujo tengan que ver con el sonido ya que el buffalo tambien hace un ping casi tan largo como el kruger, quizas por la profundidad del estampado que hace algo de efecto "campana"

No dudo de la autenticidad de esa Maple leaf, ya que la he comprado en un sitio totalmente fiable, pero me ha chocado ese sonido con tan poca resonancia.

Alguno ha hecho las pruebas de sonido y ha notado eso en la Maple leaf?

Lo que me ha gustado de la krugerrand es la facilidad para notar el sonido y comprobar la autenticidad de la moneda y eso que no es oro puro y yo pensaba que tendria mas resonancia el oro puro.


----------



## fff (19 Abr 2017)

La prueba del sonido no es aceptable para oro histórico, onzas españolas por ejemplo.
Cuando el oro no estaba 'bien batido' se formaban capas y el sonido que puedes obtener es muy malo.
Si la quieres hacer para bullion moderno, recuerda que debes ir con mucho cuidado, pues es intrusivo darle un golpe a una moneda...

Un densímetro 'casero' es una opción mejor


----------



## Monfragüe (7 May 2017)

En el futuro un Maple siempre va a valer más que un Soberano? o podría ser que solo se tuviera en cuenta el peso y nada más?


----------



## silverbio (8 May 2017)

En oro bullion los premiums (sobrespot) son mucho mas discretos...
Las dos son monedas muy reconocidas (en mi opinión mas el soberano), y no tendrán mucha diferencia...pero para comparar hay que hacerlo con igual peso...el soberano tiene 7,31 de oro 999 (7,98 peso total con pureza 917) y una moneda de un cuarto de onza de Maple tendría 7,75 de oro 999...y obviamente lo tienes que tener en cuenta para comparar su valor de mercado.
Si me permites...con un ratio oro-plata por encima de 75...piensa mas en plata...y cuando ese ratio se situe en los entornos de 40-50 (que lo hará) podrás comprar oro con tu plata con una rebaja muy sustancial...
saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (8 May 2017)

Macbeth dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿tenéis referencias de esta página de Alemania: http://www.muenzdachs.de, son de fiar?
> 
> Un saludo



No sé si son de fiar pero no envían fuera de Alemania.


----------



## Monfragüe (8 May 2017)

silverbio dijo:


> En oro bullion los premiums (sobrespot) son mucho mas discretos...
> Las dos son monedas muy reconocidas (en mi opinión mas el soberano), y no tendrán mucha diferencia...pero para comparar hay que hacerlo con igual peso...el soberano tiene 7,31 de oro 999 (7,98 peso total con pureza 917) y una moneda de un cuarto de onza de Maple tendría 7,75 de oro 999...y obviamente lo tienes que tener en cuenta para comparar su valor de mercado.
> Si me permites...con un ratio oro-plata por encima de 75...piensa mas en plata...y cuando ese ratio se situe en los entornos de 40-50 (que lo hará) podrás comprar oro con tu plata con una rebaja muy sustancial...
> saludos.



Gracias por tu respuesta, ahora mismo están en un ratio de +-83, no? Y por lo que he entendido quieres decir que la plata subirá a 25/30€ la onza (si no varía mucho el precio del oro).
Pero me gustaría saber porqué has puesto el ratio de 75 (si es opinión personal o hay estudios o hay artículos) y porqué intuyes que tornara hacia un ratio de 40-50. 
Todo esto con el ánimo de aprender un poco más sobre el tema, no es porque ponga en duda lo que dices, que puede parecerlo .
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## xavik (8 May 2017)

Gold to Silver Ratio - 100 Year Historical Chart


----------



## silverbio (8 May 2017)

Monfragüe dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, ahora mismo están en un raxtio de +-83, no? Y por lo que he entendido quieres decir que la plata subirá a 25/30€ la onza (si no varía mucho el precio del oro).
> Pero me gustaría saber porqué has puesto el ratio de 75 (si es opinión personal o hay estudios o hay artículos) y porqué intuyes que tornara hacia un ratio de 40-50.
> Todo esto con el ánimo de aprender un poco más sobre el tema, no es porque ponga en duda lo que dices, que puede parecerlo .
> Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.



La respuesta no puede ser más ilustrativa que la que te ha aportado Xavik....solo añadiría...regresión a la media....
Lo que no se puede determinar es el timing ni los precios de cruce....puede ser un 50-2000 o un 100-4.000....o porque no un 200-3000...(ya se ha dado históricamente ese 1-15...
Y si....hay mucho escrito por ahí....busca gold silver ratio y veras otras razones más fundamentales.....(producción, consumos, existencias, apalancamiento...) además de los estrictamente tecnico/chartistas que apoyan regresiones a valores de incluso 1-1 (no me lo creo) o bien 1-10 /1-20....
En todo caso diversificar metales está bien y si se puede también hay que tener oro en casa...pero lo que resulta evidente es que la plata está muy barata...y parece sensato sobreponderarla en nuestro portfolio.
Saludos.


----------



## Monfragüe (9 May 2017)

silverbio dijo:


> La respuesta no puede ser más ilustrativa que la que te ha aportado Xavik....solo añadiría...regresión a la media....
> Lo que no se puede determinar es el timing ni los precios de cruce....puede ser un 50-2000 o un 100-4.000....o porque no un 200-3000...(ya se ha dado históricamente ese 1-15...
> Y si....hay mucho escrito por ahí....busca gold silver ratio y veras otras razones más fundamentales.....(producción, consumos, existencias, apalancamiento...) además de los estrictamente tecnico/chartistas que apoyan regresiones a valores de incluso 1-1 (no me lo creo) o bien 1-10 /1-20....
> En todo caso diversificar metales está bien y si se puede también hay que tener oro en casa...pero lo que resulta evidente es que la plata está muy barata...y parece sensato sobreponderarla en nuestro portfolio.
> Saludos.



Te doy las gracias por escrito y a continuación te las doy en el mensaje que este que estoy escribiendo creo que me dará el permiso para hacerlo!


----------



## antaanta2 (10 Feb 2018)

Que viene dijo:


> Hace unos meses compré en silver-to-go y la cuenta donde hice la transferencia era la misma que la de coininvest (pago en £ y la cuenta que me facilitan es de UK)



hola, estoy pensando en comprar en la pagina silver.to.go y quería que me indicaras que tal fue la operación que realizaste, te lo enviaron bien? que gastos tiene¿ todo fue correcto?
gracias amigo


----------



## estanflacion (11 Feb 2018)

Tengo varias monedas de plata y de oro de hace 2 décadas. Quiero venderlas, porque me ocupan sitio. Dónde las podría vender mejor, ya sea comerciantes o particular? 0 en ebay?

Por ejemplo esta moneda, de 1999, con una tirada de 2000 monedas. 
2000 $350 Gold Coin A tree In Bloom Canadian Mint - £1,671 que aquí venden por 1600 libras.

Creo recordar que me costó cerca de 1000/1200 euros. Tiene 38 gramos de oro. Había aquí una sección de compra venta entre foreros?







Y las monedas de plata del banco de España de 12 y 20 euros se pueden vender con premium, o mejor ingresarlas en el banco?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Feb 2018)

estanflacion dijo:


> Tengo varias monedas de plata y de oro de hace 2 décadas. Quiero venderlas, porque me ocupan sitio. Dónde las podría vender mejor, ya sea comerciantes o particular? 0 en ebay?
> 
> Por ejemplo esta moneda, de 1999, con una tirada de 2000 monedas.
> 2000 $350 Gold Coin A tree In Bloom Canadian Mint - £1,671 que aquí venden por 1600 libras.
> ...



Hayla, y ademas tiene chincheta 8:, y en este mismo subfloro.


----------



## Javiher (8 Mar 2018)

Me gustaría comprar algo de plata en Zaragoza. ¿Alguien conoce algun sitio de fiar, bueno, bonito y barato?. Gracias


----------



## Tichy (12 Sep 2018)

Si compras en tienda física (sin haber hecho compra o reserva vía web antes por supuesto), es decir, vas y te llevas lo que hay, no te deberían pedir ninguna identificación si la compra es inferior a 1000€. Ésta es la teoría, no te lo puedo confirmar pues nunca lo he hecho personalmente.

Otras opciones son la compra a un particular en el foro (por supuesto algún vendedor con referencias), aunque si no eres mínimamente conocedor de lo que compras, entiendo que te dé reparo, o bien la compra vía web en el extranjero (típicamente Alemania). En este último caso, aunque quede registro no es fácil su rastreo, las empresas que se dedican a esto suelen nombrar las compañías y los titulares de cuenta con nombres que no den pistas, también lógicamente por seguridad en los paquetes.


----------



## Tichy (12 Sep 2018)

Para compra física como te decía no tengo experiencia, pero por lo que he visto, Degussa es un sitio de confianza y los precios son altos pero no abusivos.
En Alemania, para plata te aconsejaría sin duda Eldoradocoins, que es la tienda, de total confianza, de un forero, aunque si solo quieres oro, normalmente de eso no anda surtido, pero consulta por si acaso.
En tiendas grandes, la referencia en seriedad, rapidez, surtido, etc. es coininvest. La pega es que no son los más baratos y además en los costes de transporte a España se subieron bastante a la parra hace unos años.
Una buena opción en calidad-precio y con los que no he tenido problemas (uno menor y lo solucionaron bien) es Gold - Silber - Münzen - Shop: Edelmetalle zum Live-Kurs. Son una casa de empeños, así que debes tener en cuenta que si la moneda es nueva estará bien, pero si está circulada te garantizarán el material y la pureza, pero no el estado.
Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Tichy (13 Sep 2018)

Jario dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información!
> 
> Por último...en el supuesto de comprar a una web, ¿Cómo veis alquilar en correos una caja para que sea esa la dirección tuya que se tiene y tener más anonimato? No para dejarlo allí, sino para que llegue a la caja y ya luego lo sacas.



Lo normal es que no te admitan solicitar el envío a un apartado de correos. El motivo es sencillo. Haciéndolo así a ellos no les consta la firma de la recepción del envío.


----------



## asqueado (14 Sep 2018)

Jario dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información!
> 
> Por último...en el supuesto de comprar a una web, ¿Cómo veis alquilar en correos una caja para que sea esa la dirección tuya que se tiene y tener más anonimato? No para dejarlo allí, sino para que llegue a la caja y ya luego lo sacas.



pues anda que no hay sitios para enviar un paguete sin que sepan nada, como por ejemplo, cualquier tienda que tengas un amigo, sea Fruteria, Farmacia, peluqueria etc. etc. o a un bar donde tomes la cerveza o el cafe y te conozca el dueño :XX::XX:

Y nombre pues,  el titular del contrato de la luz, murio hace 16 años y vienen todavia el recibo a su nombre, o el del agua, etc. y las cartas del banco :XX::XX: no se si me entiendes


----------



## Tichy (3 Feb 2020)

Subo otro hilo histórico del foro donde hay casi 100 páginas contestando las dudas que surgen a los novatos. 
Hay que molestarse en leer, eso sí. 
Y a ver si dejamos el hilo de compra y venta para anuncios de foreros que quieran comprar y vender.


----------



## SPQR (3 Feb 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Subo otro hilo histórico del foro donde hay casi 100 páginas contestando las dudas que surgen a los novatos.
> Hay que molestarse en leer, eso sí.
> Y a ver si dejamos el hilo de compra y venta para anuncios de foreros que quieran comprar y vender.



Buen reflote.


----------



## kooraff (7 Jun 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Subo otro hilo histórico del foro donde hay casi 100 páginas contestando las dudas que surgen a los novatos.
> Hay que molestarse en leer, eso sí.
> Y a ver si dejamos el hilo de compra y venta para anuncios de foreros que quieran comprar y vender.



buenas
Aqui un novato empezando en el mundillo este .
Por lo que veo no se mueve mucho este hilo jejeje
un saludo a todos


----------



## Muttley (7 Jun 2021)

kooraff dijo:


> buenas
> Aqui un novato empezando en el mundillo este .
> Por lo que veo no se mueve mucho este hilo jejeje
> un saludo a todos




Bienvenido.

Muchas de las cuestiones que se explican en este hilo y en algún otro, se muestran en este canal de YouTube.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChBs1NJasw1-mNikXV_0_Dw


----------



## SPQR (16 Jun 2021)

Con la nueva normativa hacendosa que impide pagos efectivos de mas de 1.000€ cuando una parte es persona jurídica, entiendo que no es posible actualmente ir y comprar una onza áurea pagando a tocateja, ¿no?



Tichy dijo:


> Si compras en tienda física (sin haber hecho compra o reserva vía web antes por supuesto), es decir, vas y te llevas lo que hay, *no te deberían pedir ninguna identificación si la compra es inferior a 1000€.* Ésta es la teoría, no te lo puedo confirmar pues nunca lo he hecho personalmente.
> 
> Otras opciones son la compra a un particular en el foro (por supuesto algún vendedor con referencias), aunque si no eres mínimamente conocedor de lo que compras, entiendo que te dé reparo, o bien la compra vía web en el extranjero (típicamente Alemania). En este último caso, aunque quede registro no es fácil su rastreo, las empresas que se dedican a esto suelen nombrar las compañías y los titulares de cuenta con nombres que no den pistas, también lógicamente por seguridad en los paquetes.


----------



## Tichy (16 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Con la nueva normativa hacendosa que impide pagos efectivos de mas de 1.000€ cuando una parte es persona jurídica, entiendo que no es posible actualmente ir y comprar una onza áurea pagando a tocateja, ¿no?



Así es, de acuerdo con la nueva ley. 
Y si es media onza, la podrás pagar en efectivo pero el vendedor te podrá exigir identificación aun sin llegar a mil euros pues la ley de prevención de blanqueo de capitales se revisó, según comentamos hace poco en otro hilo, dejando a criterio del vendedor tal identificación.


----------



## SPQR (17 Jun 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Así es, de acuerdo con la nueva ley.
> Y si es media onza, la podrás pagar en efectivo pero el vendedor te podrá exigir identificación aun sin llegar a mil euros pues la ley de prevención de blanqueo de capitales se revisó, según comentamos hace poco en otro hilo, dejando a criterio del vendedor tal identificación.



Pero tras la identificación, ¿pasa los datos a los recaudadores o es sólo para saber si cumples requisitos?


----------



## Tichy (17 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Pero tras la identificación, ¿pasa los datos a los recaudadores o es sólo para saber si cumples requisitos?



Eso es para que en el registro de la transacción conste de forma inequívoca tu identidad. 
Lo que hagan con esos registros, yo no lo sé.


----------



## SPQR (17 Jun 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Eso es para que en el registro de la transacción conste de forma inequívoca tu identidad.
> Lo que hagan con esos registros, yo no lo sé.



Pues entonces me parece que va a comprar onzas áureas allí su p.m.


----------



## kooraff (21 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Bienvenido.
> 
> Muchas de las cuestiones que se explican en este hilo y en algún otro, se muestran en este canal de YouTube.
> 
> ...



gracias por el aporte. Buen canal y te sigo.
saludos


----------



## Diosa-Harley (25 Jun 2021)

Como suele ser la compraventa entre foreros? Si no se hace en persona cual suele ser el procedimiento para evitar timos?


----------



## El hombre bala (25 Jun 2021)

Lo primero leerte las valoraciones que tenga el forero vendedor en el hilo de valoraciones igual que el vendedor leerá las tuyas y después por privado acordar modo de pago y de entrega, es lo lógico.


----------



## Tichy (25 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Como suele ser la compraventa entre foreros? Si no se hace en persona cual suele ser el procedimiento para evitar timos?





El hombre bala dijo:


> Lo primero leerte las valoraciones que tenga el forero vendedor en el hilo de valoraciones igual que el vendedor leerá las tuyas y después por privado acordar modo de pago y de entrega, es lo lógico.



Ciertamente revisar las valoraciones en el correspondiente hilo es algo imprescindible.

Pero aparte de eso, mi experiencia para trato entre particulares, tanto como comprador como vendedor, aconseja limitar las transacciones a distancia a intercambios de valor limitado. En mano he vendido y comprado piezas de oro de cierto valor, pero para los tratos a distancia hay dos problemas, por un lado la confianza, pues no es lo mismo adelantar el pago de tres onzas de plata o de una onza de oro, por muchas referencias que tenga el forero, yo el primero. Y por otro el problema del elevado coste de los seguros en cuanto el envío sube de precio, algo que hay que acordar de antemano pues aunque las pérdidas en el transporte son raras, sé que ha habido casos en el foro de envíos extraviados y son fuente inevitable de problemas.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (25 Jun 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Ciertamente revisar las valoraciones en el correspondiente hilo es algo imprescindible.
> 
> Pero aparte de eso, mi experiencia para trato entre particulares, tanto como comprador como vendedor, aconseja limitar las transacciones a distancia a intercambios de valor limitado. En mano he vendido y comprado piezas de oro de cierto valor, pero para los tratos a distancia hay dos problemas, por un lado la confianza, pues no es lo mismo adelantar el pago de tres onzas de plata o de una onza de oro, por muchas referencias que tenga el forero, yo el primero. Y por otro el problema del elevado coste de los seguros en cuanto el envío sube de precio, algo que hay que acordar de antemano pues aunque las pérdidas en el transporte son raras, sé que ha habido casos en el foro de envíos extraviados y son fuente inevitable de problemas.



Es decir que solo lo recomendarias para compras pequeñas. Es lo que pensaba, enviar 1500 para una onza de oro con la unica garantia de las valoraciones en el foro parece un poco arriesgado.
He visto que si se pretende vender en una tienda online suelen pedir certificado de compra, una factura. Si lo compro entre paticulares doy por hecho que no me daran factura. Me parecen bastantes desventajas para un descuento del 5 o 10%.
No estoy criticando a los que lo hagan, solo tanteo la opcion de este metodo para entenderlo mejor


----------



## Tichy (25 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Es decir que solo lo recomendarias para compras pequeñas. Es lo que pensaba, enviar 1500 para una onza de oro con la unica garantia de las valoraciones en el foro parece un poco arriesgado.
> He visto que si se pretende vender en una tienda online suelen pedir certificado de compra, una factura. Si lo compro entre paticulares doy por hecho que no me daran factura. Me parecen bastantes desventajas para un descuento del 5 o 10%.
> No estoy criticando a los que lo hagan, solo tanteo la opcion de este metodo para entenderlo mejor



Ojo, yo sí he hecho transacciones de onzas de oro en mano con foreros acreditados. Lo que no veo claro es el riesgo de los envíos.
El asunto de las facturas lo veo más secundario. Si tienes dos Kruger uno comprado en tienda, con factura y otro a un particular, sin factura y los quieres vender, haciéndolo por separado y facilitando copia de la factura (no te pueden exigir el original, que es tuyo) pues en fin, no se pueden rastrear dos monedas iguales. Es lo que tiene el dinero físico, de momento.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (25 Jun 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Ojo, yo sí he hecho transacciones de onzas de oro en mano con foreros acreditados. Lo que no veo claro es el riesgo de los envíos.
> El asunto de las facturas lo veo más secundario. Si tienes dos Kruger uno comprado en tienda, con factura y otro a un particular, sin factura y los quieres vender, haciéndolo por separado y facilitando copia de la factura (no te pueden exigir el original, que es tuyo) pues en fin, no se pueden rastrear dos monedas iguales. Es lo que tiene el dinero físico, de momento.



Si, en mano es otro asunto. Pero yo no vivo en gran ciudad y coincidir en persona es casi imposible. Por eso pregunto sobre las transacciones a distancia. Quiza tengan mas sentido en plata por el tema iva pero en oro no veo tanta ventaja


----------



## conde84 (25 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Es decir que solo lo recomendarias para compras pequeñas. Es lo que pensaba, enviar 1500 para una onza de oro con la unica garantia de las valoraciones en el foro parece un poco arriesgado.
> He visto que si se pretende vender en una tienda online suelen pedir certificado de compra, una factura. Si lo compro entre paticulares doy por hecho que no me daran factura. Me parecen bastantes desventajas para un descuento del 5 o 10%.
> No estoy criticando a los que lo hagan, solo tanteo la opcion de este metodo para entenderlo mejor



Si el forero que te vende tiene solera en el foro y buenas valoraciones durante años, yo le compraria una onza y dos tambien de oro sin problema, eso si, hablad bien como han dicho anteriormente,lo del seguro del envio, como se pierda algo, aunque sea raro luego van a ser todo problemas si no esta bien especificado quien lo paga, y asegurar una onza de oro por completo en correos no sale nada barato, pero yo diria que si recomendable.


----------



## Pantxin (26 Jun 2021)

Una pregunta de alguien con mucha curiosidad .
¿ Si me da por comprar oro y/o plata y dentro de un tiempo, años, quiero venderlos lingotes a donde acudo?
Gracias por este hilo de lo más útil.


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Jul 2021)

Buen hilo. Lo uppeo para suscribirme.


----------



## skifi (11 Jul 2021)

El hombre bala dijo:


> Lo primero leerte las valoraciones que tenga el forero vendedor en el hilo de valoraciones igual que el vendedor leerá las tuyas y después por privado acordar modo de pago y de entrega, es lo lógico.



Luego también hay foreros que piden que no se les nombre en el hilo de valoraciones, para no ir dejando rastros, que no tiene por qué ir constando por ahí lo que compras para futura referencia


----------



## Impactrueno (11 Sep 2021)

Para estas monedas, cual seria un precio de referencia para valorar una posible compra. Estan en tienda.


----------



## srV (15 Jul 2022)

Hola a todos
Estoy tratando de ponerme al dia y antes de lanzarme a comprar mis primeras monedas me ha surgido la oportunidad de pujar por una moneda de oro, pero no vendría con la factura, ya que esta contiene otras monedas que no van a ser vendidas.
Merece la pena ir a por ella?


----------



## frankie83 (15 Jul 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Para estas monedas, cual seria un precio de referencia para valorar una posible compra. Estan en tienda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 771503
> Ver archivo adjunto 771504
> ...



Lo más cercano posible al peso
Es toda moneda común, en media conservación


----------



## Tichy (15 Jul 2022)

srV dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Estoy tratando de ponerme al dia y antes de lanzarme a comprar mis primeras monedas me ha surgido la oportunidad de pujar por una moneda de oro, pero no vendría con la factura, ya que esta contiene otras monedas que no van a ser vendidas.
> Merece la pena ir a por ella?



Pues depende.
Depende del precio, que no debería subir del spot.
Depende de la confianza en el vendedor.
Y depende, sobre todo, de tu conocimiento de lo que estás comprando y tu capacidad para identificar que no te timan.


----------



## MazingerV (15 Jul 2022)

Tengo bastantes dudas con respecto al oro y la plata. Agradecería mucho la ayuda o consejos que me podais contar. He llamado a una tienda de oro de inversión pero prefiero vuestras opiniones.

Mi objetivo es el siguiente (Una estupidez): Va a nacer mi sobrino y me gustaría comprarle una moneda/lingote de oro y/o plata para que cuando cumpla 20 años lo pueda revender a un precio superior.
El tema es que de todas formas me interesa el tema de las inversiones pero no sé muy bien por dónde empezar.
¿Hay algún hilo que explique un poco el tema del oro/plata para los novatísimos? he encontrado alguno, pero ya asumen algunas cosas de las que yo no tengo ni puta idea. Expongo mis dudas:

- El de la tienda dice que es mejor los lingotes porque son más cercanos al SPOT. Luego en 20 años vendo el lingote y solo va a computar la cotización del oro, nada más. 

- Luego está el tema del... ¿Premium? de las monedas, que es como la acuñación ¿No?. Se supone que si pillo una moneda ahora con 1g de oro y un premium X, en 20 años lo mismo vale más que lo que valga el SPOT porque se ha revalorizado también la acuñación. ¿Es así?.

- Luego está el IVA. Se supone que el Oro está exento de IVA y lo que yo compre en 20 años se va a vender al precio de SPOT y solo perdiendo el ITP y la comisión de la tienda, no? (Según el de la tienda, un 10% en total).
- La plata es igual pero añadiendole el IVA? Porque si es así, es como perder un 30% del valor a la hora de vender la plata, no? Es como que hay que tenerlo muy claro porque nada más compras lo que sea en plata pierdes un dineral.

- Luego como no tengo ni puta idea, pensaba comprar lo que fuese finalmente y no sacarlo del blister ni de nada, y guardarlo amigablemente con su factura sin tocar hasta que se me ocurra.

- ¿Se puede llevar oro en un avión de viaje?

Me podeis llamar tonto si quereis, soy bastante novato y pregunto las cosas como novato que soy.

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## alopecio (15 Jul 2022)

MazingerV dijo:


> Me podeis llamar tonto si quereis, soy bastante novato y pregunto las cosas como novato que soy.



"El que pregunta es tonto cinco minutos, el que no lo será toda su vida"

Puede rebuscar por aquí:



> Evolución del precio del oro
> 
> 
> Otra vez bajan los metales. Lei 100 veces en el foro que el oro y la plata son refugios ante un posible mad max, que si mantenian el poder adquisitivo, etc etc. Me gustaria saber si la gente que compro a 45€/gramo de oro hace unos meses opina que han mantenido el poder adquisitivo. Que yo...
> ...





> ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
> 
> 
> Disculpad todos el atrevimiento de abrir este post. Sirve para unificar el post de evolución del oro y evolución del oro VII, alquien tenía que hacerlo, que es incomodísimo responder en los dos a la vez. Post abierto para que todos para que pongáis vuestras impresiones sobre el oro, plata e...
> ...


----------



## ELOS (15 Jul 2022)

srV dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Estoy tratando de ponerme al dia y antes de lanzarme a comprar mis primeras monedas me ha surgido la oportunidad de pujar por una moneda de oro, pero no vendría con la factura, ya que esta contiene otras monedas que no van a ser vendidas.
> Merece la pena ir a por ella?



Comprar tus primera moneda en una puja ???
No creo que sea una buena idea habiendo tiendas que ofrecen bullion para elegir.


----------



## srV (16 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Comprar tus primera moneda en una puja ???
> No creo que sea una buena idea habiendo tiendas que ofrecen bullion para elegir.



es un sistema de pujas con cierta seguridad al comprador en el caso de que sea falsa. Aun asi se que no es buena idea. Mas que nada es por preguntar el tema de la No factura



Tichy dijo:


> Pues depende.
> Depende del precio, que no debería subir del spot.
> Depende de la confianza en el vendedor.
> Y depende, sobre todo, de tu conocimiento de lo que estás comprando y tu capacidad para identificar que no te timan.



Mucha confianza y bastante buen precio, pero poco conocimiento, medidas y peso de la moneda.

mi duda es mas bien en un futuro como podria vender esa moneda

gracias en cualquier caso por vuestra opinión


----------



## Tichy (16 Jul 2022)

srV dijo:


> mi duda es mas bien en un futuro como podria vender esa moneda



En el hilo de compra venta entre foreros, por ejemplo, a spot no debería ser un problema venderla. 

Para eso no hace falta factura de la compra, pero sí viene bien una cierta reputación.


----------



## srV (16 Jul 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> En el hilo de compra venta entre foreros, por ejemplo, a spot no debería ser un problema venderla.
> 
> Para eso no hace falta factura de la compra, pero sí viene bien una cierta reputación.



Muchas gracias
Lo tendré en cuenta


----------



## frankie83 (16 Jul 2022)

MazingerV dijo:


> - El de la tienda dice que es mejor los lingotes porque son más cercanos al SPOT. Luego en 20 años vendo el lingote y solo va a computar la cotización del oro, nada más.



cambia tienda ;-)


----------



## Daviot (16 Jul 2022)

MazingerV dijo:


> Tengo bastantes dudas con respecto al oro y la plata. Agradecería mucho la ayuda o consejos que me podais contar. He llamado a una tienda de oro de inversión pero prefiero vuestras opiniones.
> 
> Mi objetivo es el siguiente (Una estupidez): Va a nacer mi sobrino y me gustaría comprarle una moneda/lingote de oro y/o plata para que cuando cumpla 20 años lo pueda revender a un precio superior.
> El tema es que de todas formas me interesa el tema de las inversiones pero no sé muy bien por dónde empezar.
> ...



A ver, todos nosotros empezamos como tú o sea que es normal que tengas esas dudas.

Lo primero de todo sería explicarte porque los lingotes a pesar de que tienen un precio más cercano al Spot no son interesantes salvo excepciones.

Los lingotes son más fáciles de falsificar y esa es la principal razón por la que nadie los quiere. Suelen venir en blister lo que no te permite aplicarle las medidas básicas para reconocer si es auténtico. Las medidas básicas que se aplican para verificar una moneda o lingote sería medir su diámetro con un calibre. Todas las monedas te dicen cual es su diámetro exacto en cambio los lingotes cada uno es distinto según le de al fabricante.

La segunda medida para verificar la moneda o lingote es verificar su peso con una balanza de precisión. Tanto la balanza como el calibre se compran por poco dinero en amazon o aliexpress sobre 30 euros la suma de los dos, calibre y balanza. Igualmente para las monedas cada una tiene un peso exacto conocido pero el lingote si está en el blister como lo pesas ?

Para terminar los lingotes carecen de interés porque no te dan una cifra de tirada de cuantos se han hecho, ni forman parte de una colección y suelen ser muy sosos o muy repetitivos.

Sobre la revalorización de una moneda influyen varias cosas. Si forma parte de una colección, la tirada, es decir si se hicieron muchas o pocas monedas, el prestigio de la Mint que la hizo, el interés de la gente por ella.

Por ejemplo, las libertades mejicanas cuentan con cierto prestigio porque suelen hacer tiradas relativamente bajas y un poco a lo loco comparadas con otras Casas de moneda que hacen millones.

Sí se puede llevar oro en un avión de viaje. Cantidad máxima 10.000 euros sumando el valor de las monedas de oro y el efectivo que lleves como norma general, pero si es un país en concreto fuera de Europa conviene informarse bien por si acaso.


Sobre tu sobrino, ya que nace este año será tigre según el horóscopo chino. Una idea original sería regalarle una moneda de la colección australiana del horóscopo chino que este año ha sacado las del tigre y todavía siguen a la venta pero sólo por este año. La de oro es una pasada. La tienes en varios tamaños desde 1/10 de oz hasta 1 oz.

Por lo demás ya irás poco a poco cogiendo las cosas. También hay un hilo de compraventa en el foro donde los que pululamos por este foro compramos o vendemos según nos convenga y con gente muy, muy de fiar. Para asegurarnos que es de fiar hay otro hilo llamado valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros donde buscas las opiniones que tiene alguien que quiere vender o comprar monedas.


----------



## Tichy (16 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> A ver, todos nosotros empezamos como tú o sea que es normal que tengas esas dudas.
> 
> Lo primero de todo sería explicarte porque los lingotes a pesar de que tienen un precio más cercano al Spot no son interesantes salvo excepciones.
> 
> ...



Muy buen resumen, compañero. 

Apuntar solo que yo no me fiaría de una tienda en la que te dicen que "mejor lingotes". 

En general puede ser que el sobrespot sea menor en un lingote, pero solo es apreciable en tamaños grandes y el posible beneficio se pierde de sobra en la venta por los motivos que bien señalas. 

Mejor buscar un poco más y seguramente encuentres tiendas donde comprar monedas a mejor precio que los lingotes de la tienda ejperta. Hay muchos buscadores y comparadores, pero yo empezaría con el del forero, lavetadeoro.com


----------



## MazingerV (17 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> A ver, todos nosotros empezamos como tú o sea que es normal que tengas esas dudas.
> 
> Lo primero de todo sería explicarte porque los lingotes a pesar de que tienen un precio más cercano al Spot no son interesantes salvo excepciones.
> 
> ...



Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta.

La verdad es que había pensado ya la moneda del horóscopo porque me gustaba bastante por lo que indicas. Intentaré comprar una de oro y algunas de plata, por compensar.

Un saludo!


----------



## rory (17 Jul 2022)

Granalla de plata y oro


----------



## MazingerV (5 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> A ver, todos nosotros empezamos como tú o sea que es normal que tengas esas dudas.
> 
> Lo primero de todo sería explicarte porque los lingotes a pesar de que tienen un precio más cercano al Spot no son interesantes salvo excepciones.
> 
> ...



Buenas Otra vez, Daviot.

Ya tengo la lista de la compra hecha. Mi intención es hacer una compra mixta de monedas para mí y para mi sobrino. Mi compra es como "reserva de valor" y por si viene hecatombe tener algo de oro. Quizás venderla en unos años... ni idea.
La de mi sobrino es que lo conserve durante 18 años.

Te quería preguntar si la lista te parece adecuada, he estado leyendo hilos y esto es lo que a priori había decidido:

2 monedas de 1/4 de oz de oro. Moneda Lunar tigre.
5 kookaburras de plata de 1oz.
5 britannias de plata de 1 oz.
5 american eagles de plata de 1oz.
5 pandas chinos de plata de 1oz.
2 monedas de plata de bitcoin de 1oz.

En principio pretendo darle a mi sobrino 1 de oro y 1 o 2 de plata de cada tipo. El resto es para mí.

Me sale a 1621€ en coininvest. Entiendo que al ser una plataforma reputada, todas las monedas serán verdaderas. Estoy comprando tipos diferentes de plata si luego al cabo de los años peta algún país y se revalorizan sus monedas o algo.

Algún consejo???
De paso lo mismo inicio colecciones de todas esas monedas a partir de este año para mí.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Daviot (5 Ago 2022)

MazingerV dijo:


> Buenas Otra vez, Daviot.
> 
> Ya tengo la lista de la compra hecha. Mi intención es hacer una compra mixta de monedas para mí y para mi sobrino. Mi compra es como "reserva de valor" y por si viene hecatombe tener algo de oro. Quizás venderla en unos años... ni idea.
> La de mi sobrino es que lo conserve durante 18 años.
> ...



Buenas Mazinger, me parece una buena lista de la compra salvo por las American Eagle que llevan mucho premium añadido sin causa justificada y los bitcoin de plata que tampoco tienen nada de especial, cualquier Casa de la moneda puede hacer una sobre el bitcoin. Otra cosa distinta sería que esa moneda te garantizara unos Satoshis por comprarla.

Por lo demás el resto de monedas me parecen un acierto sobretodo los pandas y las kokaburras de este año que son una pasada y una garantía de calidad.

A ver que opinan el resto de foreros.

Un saludo.


----------



## MazingerV (5 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Buenas Mazinger, me parece una buena lista de la compra salvo por las American Eagle que llevan mucho premium añadido sin causa justificada y los bitcoin de plata que tampoco tienen nada de especial, cualquier Casa de la moneda puede hacer una sobre el bitcoin. Otra cosa distinta sería que esa moneda te garantizara unos Satoshis por comprarla.
> 
> Por lo demás el resto de monedas me parecen un acierto sobretodo los pandas y las kokaburras de este año que son una pasada y una garantía de calidad.
> 
> ...




Los bitcoins son una gracia con mi hermano, la verdad. Por eso son solos 2.
Los american eagles por qué los sustituirían???
Los he pillado tmb por tener algo de EEUU.

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!!


----------



## Daviot (5 Ago 2022)

MazingerV dijo:


> Los bitcoins son una gracia con mi hermano, la verdad. Por eso son solos 2.
> Los american eagles por qué los sustituirían???
> Los he pillado tmb por tener algo de EEUU.
> 
> Muchas gracias por la respuesta!!



Pues yo añadiría más pandas o más kokaburras teniendo en cuenta que el resto de monedas de plata en coininvest están bastante caras. Supongo que las compras ahí para beneficiarte del envío gratuito, no ?


----------



## MazingerV (5 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues yo añadiría más pandas o más kokaburras teniendo en cuenta que el resto de monedas de plata en coininvest están bastante caras. Supongo que las compras ahí para beneficiarte del envío gratuito, no ?



Las compro ahí porque he visto que tienen todas las que quiero y porque he leído buenas referencias del sitio.

Gracias por tu ayuda. Haré lo que mencionas.

Un saludo


----------



## srdome (5 Ago 2022)

Mazinger los pandas son 39gr no una onza


----------



## srdome (5 Ago 2022)

30 gramos perdon


----------



## Daviot (6 Ago 2022)

MazingerV dijo:


> Las compro ahí porque he visto que tienen todas las que quiero y porque he leído buenas referencias del sitio.
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda. Haré lo que mencionas.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues si las compras hay un cupón de envío gratuito. Pones LAVETAFREE al final del proceso de compra y te sale el envío gratis. Es un cupón que facilita el forero propietario de la página de monedas lavetadeoro.com.

También tienes otra página eldoradocoins.de que envían desde Alemania por poco dinero pero no gratis por si le quieres echar un vistazo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2022)

MazingerV dijo:


> Buenas Otra vez, Daviot.
> 
> Ya tengo la lista de la compra hecha. Mi intención es hacer una compra mixta de monedas para mí y para mi sobrino. Mi compra es como "reserva de valor" y por si viene hecatombe tener algo de oro. Quizás venderla en unos años... ni idea.
> La de mi sobrino es que lo conserve durante 18 años.
> ...



Yo añadiría/sustituiría alguna por una Ruanda. Tienen buen acabado y se revalorizan bien. La clásica de animales puede ser la más idónea.

Saludos.


----------



## IvanRios (6 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Buenas Mazinger, me parece una buena lista de la compra salvo por las American Eagle que llevan mucho premium añadido sin causa justificada y los bitcoin de plata que tampoco tienen nada de especial, cualquier Casa de la moneda puede hacer una sobre el bitcoin. Otra cosa distinta sería que esa moneda te garantizara unos Satoshis por comprarla.
> 
> Por lo demás el resto de monedas me parecen un acierto sobretodo los pandas y las kokaburras de este año que son una pasada y una garantía de calidad.
> 
> ...



A lo dicho yo añadiría, o cambiaría, las britannias por maple leaf; son 80 céntimos más por moneda y muchas menos posibilidades de que se tengan problemas con las manchas de leche.


----------



## Tichy (6 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo añadiría/sustituiría alguna por una Ruanda. Tienen buen acabado y se revalorizan bien. La clásica de animales puede ser la más idónea.
> 
> Saludos.



Las Ruandas de animales también me gustan mucho, pero con los precios que gastan en coininvest para la plata no sé que tal le saldrán.

Por otra parte, coincido con el comentario de Daviot para las eagles. Están bien y son fabricación de calidad, pero con el premium disparado que llegan a Europa, yo hace años que no compro.


----------



## Daviot (6 Ago 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Las Ruandas de animales también me gustan mucho, pero con los precios que gastan en coininvest para la plata no sé que tal le saldrán.
> 
> Por otra parte, coincido con el comentario de Daviot para las eagles. Están bien y son fabricación de calidad, pero con el premium disparado que llegan a Europa, yo hace años que no compro.



Creo que el excesivo premium de las American Eagle no sólo afecta a Europa, los stackers estadounidenses también se quejan de lo mismo y se están cambiando a las Maples canadienses.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2022)

Hola, Tichy: Las Ruandas (animales y barcos) forman parte de mis colecciones y, en principio, la idea es seguir manteniéndolas. Son unas monedas que tienen un excelente acabado y la revalorización que tienen suele ser interesante. La última anda por 31,99 € en eldoradocoins.

El precio... Pues, cuando son colecciones antiguas, no hay más remedio que pasar por caja.

De todas formas, Tichy, la Plata está disparada, tanto en el Bullion como en el Premium. Es difícil de entender y, por ese mismo motivo, he decidido comprar Plata "papel" en vez de Bullion.

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (6 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tichy: Las Ruandas (animales y barcos) forman parte de mis colecciones y, en principio, la idea es seguir manteniéndolas. Son unas monedas que tienen un excelente acabado y la revalorización que tienen suele ser interesante. La última anda por 31,99 € en eldoradocoins.
> 
> El precio... Pues, cuando son colecciones antiguas, no hay más remedio que pasar por caja.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto. Pero eso a los que compramos hace años, con sobrespot razonable, nos preocupa poco.
Actualmente yo, en físico, solo compro por seguir colecciones, y pocas: Kookaburras, Koalas, Pandas, Elefantes y Ruandas de animales.
Los elefantes de Somalia se podían conseguir tradicionalmente con premium inferior a pandas o Kookaburras, y ahora parece que no están de moda. Yo los prefiero a la proliferación de colecciones de cómics y chorradas varias con premium absurdo, futuro incierto y facial de países de coña.


----------



## Daviot (6 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tichy: Las Ruandas (animales y barcos) forman parte de mis colecciones y, en principio, la idea es seguir manteniéndolas. Son unas monedas que tienen un excelente acabado y la revalorización que tienen suele ser interesante. La última anda por 31,99 € en eldoradocoins.
> 
> El precio... Pues, cuando son colecciones antiguas, no hay más remedio que pasar por caja.
> 
> ...



Las de Ruanda Nautical son una buena colección de la que me arrepiento no haberla hecho ( me pilló un poco tarde ) y la de animales cuidado porque hay dos, la Lunar que creo que es más interesante y la otra de fauna donde aparece el continente africano y luego queda poco espacio para representar a los animales.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2022)

Hola, Daviot: Las Ruandas dedicadas a los navíos son una buena colección, pero la clásica de los animales está también muy bien. Fijate en los precios que tienen las más antiguas.

La serie lunar de Ruana no ha acabado de gustarme y no he iniciado la colección. Ya sabes que en esto de las monedas va por gustos.

Otra colección interesante, y que no es cara, es la de los Elefantes de Somalia. Esa colección también la hago desde hace muchos años.

Y, desde el año pasado, me ha dado por coleccionar monedas sueltas "frikies", tipo Simpsons, etc Es posible que algunas de estas monedas alcancen una fuerte revalorización con el paso de los años. En fin, no deja de ser una apuesta más y, la verdad, es que sigo sin vender una sola moneda.

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (6 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Las de Ruanda Nautical son una buena colección de la que me arrepiento no haberla hecho ( me pilló un poco tarde ) y la de animales cuidado porque hay dos, la Lunar que creo que es más interesante y la otra de fauna donde aparece el continente africano y luego queda poco espacio para representar a los animales.



La tradicional, a la que nos referimos, es la del continente africano. Las primeras, gorila, elefante y León se cotizan a más de 200€. Creo que es mejor colección que la enésima 
del zodiaco chino. Aunque se vean pequeños los animales, personalmente prefiero el diseño. Cuestión de gustos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> La tradicional, a la que nos referimos, es la del continente africano. Las primeras, gorila, elefante y León se cotizan a más de 200€. Creo que es mejor colección que la enésima
> del zodiaco chino. Aunque se vean pequeños los animales, personalmente prefiero el diseño. Cuestión de gustos.



En su momento, hice buena parte de la colección de las Africanas en acabado Antique finish. Eran caras en aquellos entonces, pero ahora sus precios se han revalorizado mucho.

Respecto a las "frikis", a mí no me gustan, pero creo que algunas tendrán una fuerte revalorización en el tiempo. Es cuestión de elegir los modelos y que el tiempo haga el resto. Tampoco tengo ninguna certeza y solo compro muy pocas y que pasen mi particular "filtro". Luego el tiempo dirá si he acertado o no...

Saludos.


----------



## Daviot (6 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Daviot: Las Ruandas dedicadas a los navíos son una buena colección, pero la clásica de los animales está también muy bien. Fijate en los precios que tienen las más antiguas.
> 
> La serie lunar de Ruana no ha acabado de gustarme y no he iniciado la colección. Ya sabes que en esto de las monedas va por gustos.
> 
> ...





Tichy dijo:


> La tradicional, a la que nos referimos, es la del continente africano. Las primeras, gorila, elefante y León se cotizan a más de 200€. Creo que es mejor colección que la enésima
> del zodiaco chino. Aunque se vean pequeños los animales, personalmente prefiero el diseño. Cuestión de gustos.



Comprendo que las Nautical se revaloricen porque la verdad que tienen buena pinta




pero de las otras de las que me habláis pues no digo que no pero bueno.


----------



## Tichy (6 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Comprendo que las Nautical se revaloricen porque la verdad que tienen buena pinta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147922
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo la del gorila, la verdad es que no la tengo. Pero de las otras doy fe de que en mano ganan bastante. Siempre con sus excepciones, pero en general, están bien acabadas, el diseño es clásico y no "geométrico", como las lunares. Yo desde luego las prefiero.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Comprendo que las Nautical se revaloricen porque la verdad que tienen buena pinta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147922
> 
> ...



Ya te hemos comentado que es una cuestión de gustos... Por lo tanto, muy subjetivo. Lo que no lo es, son los precios que han adquirido las más antiguas y, en cualquier caso, es una moneda que se revaloriza.

Las Lunares de Ruanda todavía tienen que demostrarlo respecto a las más clásicas. Personalmente, no creo que lo hagan, al menos al mismo nivel. Pero igual me equivoco.

Lo importante es que cada cual compre aquellas monedas que le gusten.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (6 Ago 2022)




----------

